# Indian General Elections - 2014



## arp2041

Roughly 1 year 3 months left, when the people of the largest democracy on earth will elect there Govt. 

There have been too much threads opened on this topic of late. Let's converge all the discussion here.

This is an important issue for the future of not just India but the region as whole.

Dump every related news here, discuss & elect your leader & your Govt. 

Also, Pls don't make this thread a one sided affair, discuss all possibilities which can appear come 2014.

EDIT: Poll Added 

P.S. @KRAIT is it ok??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Icewolf

if I was indian id vote for Congress as they have been giving most development to india, and also secularism, which Hindu radical parties like BJP failed to give


----------



## Tridibans

Icewolf said:


> *if I was indian *id vote for Congress as they have been giving most development to india, and also secularism, which Hindu radical parties like BJP failed to give



Thank god you aren't one.....

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## jbond197

Icewolf said:


> if I was indian id vote for Congress as they have been giving most development to india, and also secularism, which Hindu radical parties like BJP failed to give



So now you agree India is secular because on other threads lots of you cry otherwise!! Also, you are not Indian for a reason and if you really want to vote first elect an effective govt in Pakistan where you actually hold a vote!!

@Topic

Vote for Modi!! Vote for Development!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Backbencher

Good thread to start with !! 
Agar simple bhasha me kaha jaaye to vote for BJP only when Modi is declared their candidate for PM or else Congressis . 
However i know NDA will indulge in dirty polotics and that hindutva theory etc etc however atleast Modi will create immence possibilties and above all a good decent growth rate of above 8 % .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

jbond197 said:


> So now you agree India is secular because on other threads lots of you cry otherwise!! Also, you are not Indian for a reason and if you really want to vote first elect an effective govt in Pakistan where you actually hold a vote!!



Secular only in law... 
In Indians public view, India is not secular...

If BJP were allowed majoirty in Parliament then they would make India a declared Hindu state, which would coincide with the average Indian's thinking as well


----------



## KRAIT

@arp2041 Perfect buddy. 

We should post important article by esteemed journalists and magazines about the parties and leaders. 

Also, the possible factors and strategy parties may use for this election. Decisions like AG is politically motivated. Budget session will be directed to get public support. So we are now in phase of Social Conditioning of common man by Parties.

Guys, report any flame bait, abusive posts etc. posted by ANYONE. Report Indians too if they cross the lines.
I request Moderators' to kindly check on trolling in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Backbencher

@Icewolf :- Its a request buddy . Dont flame this thread !! Try the other ones btw


----------



## Backbencher

Want NDA's PM candidate announced before elections: Nitish Kumar - Indian Express Mobile

Seems like Nitish is in a bit of hurry !!


----------



## arp2041

OK, First things First.........

*INDIA TODAY MOOD OF THE NATION SURVEY - 2013:*






















Mood of the Nation: India Today survey gives NDA slight edge over UPA for 2014 LS polls : North, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

@Echo_419 @Skull and Bones @jbgt90 @Paan Singh @Android 

Discuss Indian Politics here.


@arp2041 Abe oye, apna thread ek tab main kholke rakkha kar wahan post kiya kar, logon ko bulaya kar. Saara kaam main karun. 

I want that PDF thread to be appearing on Google search so that we can address to few more people which are just guests, not a member.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

India should have a provision for NRIs to vote. Should there be one, I'm sure BJP will get the lion share of NRI votes!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

JanjaWeed said:


> India should have a provision for NRIs to vote. Should there be one, I'm sure BJP will get the lion share of NRI votes!


They can raise a voice for him so that their country in which they live, have to come to Modi like EU did. Its Indian Lobby's time in US to approach Modi.

Remember David Cameroon also said things to woo Indians in Britain who can vote in coming British election.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

KRAIT said:


> @arp2041 Abe oye, apna thread ek tab main kholke rakkha kar wahan post kiya kar, logon ko bulaya kar. *Saara kaam main karun*.



Dosti Ki Hai........Neebhani Toh Padegi!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

The country has chosen modi as its leader 
I just saw the poll those who have voted for RG (G mane gadha) should just leave the country for Somalia they should not be living in this country 

I request highly hounrable esteemed gentlemen 
Hong wu
Icewolf 
& windjammer to make thier valuable contributions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

KRAIT said:


> They can raise a voice for him so that their country in which they live, have to come to Modi like EU did. Its Indian Lobby's time in US to approach Modi.
> 
> Remember David Cameroon also said things to woo Indians in Britain who can vote in coming British election.



Sanctions on Modi isn't that much of an issue.. but overseas Indians are really frustrated by the way the country is being run at the moment. Believe me.. Indians become more patriotic when they are outside India rather than when they are in India & take lot more interest in the day-to-day happening inside the country. & also Modi is quite popular with NRIs. Gujaratis just love Modi & Punjabis just can't stand Congress.. & these two communities from India are predominant in western world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Echo_419 said:


> The country has chosen modi as its leader
> I just saw the poll those who have voted for RG (G mane gadha) should just leave the country for Somalia they should not be living in this country I request highly hounrable esteemed gentlemen Hong wu Icewolf & windjammer to make thier valuable contributions


Dude, when they troll you have problem, when they are not here, you want to call them. what's wrong with you guys ?

@JanjaWeed That's the issue. Cameroon tried to woo Sikh and Gujrati people in Britain. Similarly they are in Canada and Australia in good numbers. 

Just make them take anti-Congress stance.



arp2041 said:


> Dosti Ki Hai........Neebhani Toh Padegi!!!


It goes both ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Desh ka Pradhan Mantri kaisa ho, Narendra Modi Jaisa ho!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

I think the strategy of NDA should be not to declare any PM candidate. Modi should be the lead campaigner (which is a given fact) and once the results are announced declare the PM candidate.

If BJP win 180 - 200 seats on their own then they can easily make Modi as PM. Between 160 - 180 it will be a tossup between Jaitely and Sushma Swaraj as PM with Modi as deputy PM and HM. My vote in this case will be for Sushma Swaraj. 

If we are unfortunate enough to get a congress govt. I hope that Rahul Gandhi actually becomes the PM so that people see his performance. The Authority without responsibility crap which we are dealing for 10 years should end.


----------



## KRAIT

@arp2041 Put that result of survey here.



Soumitra said:


> I think the strategy of NDA should be not to declare any PM candidate. Modi should be the lead campaigner (which is a given fact) and once the results are announced declare the PM candidate.
> If BJP win 180 - 200 seats on their own then they can easily make Modi as PM. Between 160 - 180 it will be a tossup between Jaitely and Sushma Swaraj as PM with Modi as deputy PM and HM. My vote in this case will be for Sushma Swaraj.
> If we are unfortunate enough to get a congress govt. I hope that Rahul Gandhi actually becomes the PM so that people see his performance. The Authority without responsibility crap which we are dealing for 10 years should end.


Agreed about BJP part. Showing their cards too early don't be that good.


----------



## Echo_419

Soumitra said:


> I think the strategy of NDA should be not to declare any PM candidate. Modi should be the lead campaigner (which is a given fact) and once the results are announced declare the PM candidate.
> 
> If BJP win 180 - 200 seats on their own then they can easily make Modi as PM. Between 160 - 180 it will be a tossup between Jaitely and Sushma Swaraj as PM with Modi as deputy PM and HM. My vote in this case will be for Sushma Swaraj.
> 
> If we are unfortunate enough to get a congress govt. I hope that Rahul Gandhi actually becomes the PM so that people see his performance. The Authority without responsibility crap which we are dealing for 10 years should end.



If the BJP does not declare Modi PM candidate they are not going to win 
If they win it will be some weak coalition govt with SP & BSP in then that is worse than Kongress 
The BJP can win only if Modi is declared PM


----------



## arp2041

@JanjaWeed PM MMS had promised NRI voting rights come 2014 LS elections, but i don't think they will be allowed to do so for three reasons:

1. Many are living abroad for more than a decade now, obviously they don't know the ground realities, hope you understand that.
2. EC would have to place infrastructure abroad which will be a costly affair.
3. If NRIs are given Voting rights, than they will ask for contesting rights as well, but than again, they don't know the ground realities. 

Take it like this, why is Modi more famous than RG, b'coz he is a person who knows ground realities well unlike RG who has an M.Phil degree from abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed PM MMS had promised NRI voting rights come 2014 LS elections, but i don't think they will be allowed to do so for three reasons:
> 
> 1. Many are living abroad for more than a decade now, obviously they don't know the ground realities, hope you understand that.
> 2. EC would have to place infrastructure abroad which will be a costly affair.
> 3. If NRIs are given Voting rights, than they will ask for contesting rights as well, but than again, they don't know the ground realities.
> 
> Take it like this, why is Modi more famous than RG, b'coz he is a person who knows ground realities well unlike RG who has an M.Phil degree from abroad.



I don't think I entirely agree with your point # 1 & 3. To say that Indians living abroad are not privy to the ground realities is not entirely true. If you have to deprive voting rights for NRIs based on the pretext of ground realities, then 60% of Indian votes should be null & void. If every voting member is conversant with the ground realities, Congress would have ceased trading long time ago. 

As I said in my earlier post.. thy tend to take more interest in Indian affairs when they are outside India rather than when in India. & I'm saying this from a personal POV. 

& about NRI's asking for contesting rights, well.. that can be tackled. Provision should be made only as far as voting is concerned.. not for contesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paan Singh

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed PM MMS had promised NRI voting rights come 2014 LS elections, but i don't think they will be allowed to do so for three reasons:
> 
> 1. Many are living abroad for more than a decade now, obviously they don't know the ground realities, hope you understand that.
> 2. EC would have to place infrastructure abroad which will be a costly affair.
> 3. If NRIs are given Voting rights, than they will ask for contesting rights as well, but than again, they don't know the ground realities.
> 
> Take it like this, why is Modi more famous than RG, b'coz he is a person who knows ground realities well unlike RG who has an M.Phil degree from abroad.



bhai uske paas koi degree nahi hai   

10 fail hai vo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mritunjaya

Wishful thinking aside .........L K Advani appears to be keen to push Sushma Swaraj and not Narendra Modi. I get the feeling that Advani in his old age might still be dreaming of PM chair...

BJP National meet: Why Advani chose to applaud Sushma over Modi



> If a good speech is made after Narendra Modi has spoken, does no one hear it? Sushma Swaraj, the BJP&#8217;s Leader of the Opposition in the Lok Sabha, apparently made an exhilarating speech that party veteran LK Advani chose to praise over the Gujarat Chief Minister&#8217;s, saying it reminded him of Atal Bihari Vajpayee......
> 
> ...........Advani, who has scarcely concealed his admiration for Swaraj in the past, didn&#8217;t hold back in his speech at the end of the three-day conclave. Regretting that he did not have oratorial skills of former Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee, Advani said that Swaraj had that gift. &#8220;Sushma gives me the same complex that Vajpayee used to give me. I tell Sushma that you give me this complex,&#8221; he said.....
> 
> ....And despite Modi&#8217;s speech being the show stopper that everyone present couldn&#8217;t get enough of, Advani made little reference to it in his own choosing instead just to describe the Gujarat Chief Minister as the &#8220;most unfairly maligned politician in the history of independent India&#8221; and noted that most foreign governments have changed their stand towards him....


----------



## Yaduveer

Echo_419 said:


> The country has chosen modi as its leader
> I just saw the poll those who have voted for RG (G mane gadha) should just leave the country for Somalia they should not be living in this country
> 
> I request* highly hounrable esteemed gentlemen *
> *Hong wu
> Icewolf
> & windjammer *to make thier valuable contributions




LoL


----------



## arp2041

*Probe sought into loan waiver scam*

Kishor Tiwari of Vidarbha Jan Andolan Samiti has expressed shock over the findings in the Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) of India submitted in Parliament on Tuesday. The CAG report, Tiwari claimed, has pointed out lapses in 22% of waiver cases. The farm loan waiver was meant for debt-ridden poor farmers in suicide-prone Vidarbha but was availed of by well-off farmers from other regions, it is alleged.

"CAG report into the farm loans waiver of Rs52,000 crore has exposed massive fraud and irregularities. This was found out in audit of about 90,000 cases between April 2011 and March 2012. CAG found lapses in over 22% of the cases. The report has alleged that bank officials siphoned off money by granting waiver to around 10% people who were ineligible. Moreover, over 34% farmers were not issued debt waiver certificates barring them from getting get fresh institutional farm credit," said Tiwari.

"The CAG report is only tip of the iceberg. The government should appoint an enquiry commission to unravel the huge fraud on farmers," said Tiwari. The VJAS has been monitoring farm distress in the drylands of Vidarbha for nearly two decades.

"The loan waiver demand was considered in 2006 looking to the distressed dryland farmers of Vidarbha after prime minister Manmohan Singh's visit to the region. The farmers, reeling under debt burden, were committing suicide because of forcible recoveries by private moneylenders. But we were shocked when Rs 71,000 crore mega loan waiver was announced at national level with a restriction of 2 hectares of land that made most of Vidarbha farmers ineligible. In 2010 Maharashtra announced extended waiver of Rs. 11,000 crore to cover distressed farmers but even that did little to relieve farmers from the debt burden," said Tiwari demanding a detailed probe into leakages of the scheme.

Probe sought into loan waiver scam - The Times of India


----------



## Infinity

Soumitra said:


> I think the strategy of NDA should be not to declare any PM candidate. Modi should be the lead campaigner (which is a given fact) and once the results are announced declare the PM candidate.
> 
> If BJP win 180 - 200 seats on their own then they can easily make Modi as PM. Between 160 - 180 it will be a tossup between Jaitely and Sushma Swaraj as PM with Modi as deputy PM and HM. My vote in this case will be for Sushma Swaraj.
> 
> If we are unfortunate enough to get a congress govt. I hope that Rahul Gandhi actually becomes the PM so that people see his performance. The Authority without responsibility crap which we are dealing for 10 years should end.



Can anybody tell me How is BJP going to Increase its seat share from 115 seats to say 160 or 200...................Take state wise analysis


----------



## Dillinger

@arp2041 @KRAIT @hinduguy @Ayush @doppelganger 

*The question that whether Modi is better than Rahul is a non starter in itself. Modi has ably administered a state and brought benefits (although the quantum and spread of those benefits is open for discussion and in a healthy democracy should be debated) to it while Rahul is someone I wouldn't even trust with running my neighborhood panwari.* Rahul's lack of administrative acumen in glaringly obvious. That having been said, Modi needs to delink himself from the clowns in the VHP and the RSS who want to link social and cultural pride to politics- politics which must be absolutely a-religious in nature- *THERE CAN BE NO 2ND OPINION ON THAT*.* But Modi seems to be able to manage that too- he's often reigned in the RSS fellows and shown them the door, he is not one to bow down easily and bend a knee no matter what his personal biases might be. *

The problem though is- I have a grouse with most Modi supporters-* not with Modi himself but with his supporters. * *That he is a prime candidate for the PM post is obvious- even I'll be "voting" for him.* BUT what does voting for him construe- remember in this country we do not directly vote our PM in- we vote in the ruling party and we do that by voting in regional and local representatives. The threat is that most people blind sided by Modi's abilities- apt which they are- will ignore the possible short comings of their local reps. Remember a PM cannot micro-manage the whole nation.* No single man or leader can shape the destiny of 1.2 billion people.** To put any leader on a pedestal and accord to him divinity is a severe disservice to the nation. * Modi or any other leader cannot be a panacea to our problems. 

I had mentioned this to @KRAIT before: *IF we the polity do not mature and pull ourselves out of petty politics then EVEN MODI will fail. The Congress will continue to enjoy its carte blanche when it comes to vote bank politics and divisive politics. The BJP and its allies need to put up a clean and able roster and not just one singular leader. Also we need to be careful and balanced in our appraisal of our leaders- even the best of them have made mistakes.* The way we talk of them today is in the naive terms of absolute black and white- such a dynamic nations cannot afford such an inflexible and myopic approach. 

*But Congress needs to go- I'll post later on how they have single-handedly made the largest contribution to our fiscal deficit by enacting inefficient populist measures simply to win elections the last time around. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

Infinity said:


> Can anybody tell me How is BJP going to Increase its seat share from 115 seats to say 160 or 200...................Take state wise analysis








will try to give state wise analysis later.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doppelganger

Yaar I am a first time voter. So I will take my time understanding things. But my mood is anti incumbent more than pro opposition today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

doppelganger said:


> Yaar I am a first time voter. So I will take my time understanding things. But my mood is anti incumbent more than pro opposition today.



Good .................But please do vote...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Dillinger said:


> @arp2041 @KRAIT @hinduguy @Ayush @doppelganger
> 
> *The question that whether Modi is better than Rahul is a non starter in itself. Modi has ably administered a state and brought benefits (although the quantum and spread of those benefits is open for discussion and in a healthy democracy should be debated) to it while Rahul is someone I wouldn't even trust with running my neighborhood panwari.* Rahul's lack of administrative acumen in glaringly obvious. That having been said, Modi needs to delink himself from the clowns in the VHP and the RSS who want to link social and cultural pride to politics- politics which must be absolutely a-religious in nature- *THERE CAN BE NO 2ND OPINION ON THAT*.* But Modi seems to be able to manage that too- he's often reigned in the RSS fellows and shown them the door, he is not one to bow down easily and bend a knee no matter what his personal biases might be. *
> 
> The problem though is- I have a grouse with most Modi supporters-* not with Modi himself but with his supporters. * *That he is a prime candidate for the PM post is obvious- even I'll be "voting" for him.* BUT what does voting for him construe- remember in this country we do not directly vote our PM in- we vote in the ruling party and we do that by voting in regional and local representatives. The threat is that most people blind sided by Modi's abilities- apt which they are- will ignore the possible short comings of their local reps. Remember a PM cannot micro-manage the whole nation.* No single man or leader can shape the destiny of 1.2 billion people.** To put any leader on a pedestal and accord to him divinity is a severe disservice to the nation. * Modi or any other leader cannot be a panacea to our problems.
> 
> I had mentioned this to @KRAIT before: *IF we the polity do not mature and pull ourselves out of petty politics then EVEN MODI will fail. The Congress will continue to enjoy its carte blanche when it comes to vote bank politics and divisive politics. The BJP and its allies need to put up a clean and able roster and not just one singular leader. Also we need to be careful and balanced in our appraisal of our leaders- even the best of them have made mistakes.* The way we talk of them today is in the naive terms of absolute black and white- such a dynamic nations cannot afford such an inflexible and myopic approach.
> 
> *But Congress needs to go- I'll post later on how they have single-handedly made the largest contribution to our fiscal deficit by enacting inefficient populist measures simply to win elections the last time around. *



about your second paragraph I agree .we can't just rely on modi and hail him as a Messiah just like many Pakistanis are doing with IK.

even I support him for pm, but I look to him as a guy with nice administrative skills and having and a very healthy I don't give a damn attitude. 
but we surely cant deny that he alone can't uplift 1.2 billion indians, we have to work at a local level too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KS

Now a question to @hinduguy and @Kesang,

So what will be your choice if NDA goes ahead and declares that Modi would be its leader ? Would your choice change in that case?

 @Infinity and @Jarha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

I think most probably NDA will gain in the next election, but wont have enough seats to make Modi a PM.
@KS I will vote for regional party, if Modi is made official PM candidate by NDA but its nearly impossible without breaking NDA apart.


----------



## KS

hinduguy said:


> @KS I will vote for regional party, if Modi is made official PM candidate by NDA but its nearly impossible without breaking NDA apart.



NDA is not breaking apart mate. Not even when Modi is declared as PM. If you are referring to JDU, that is not happening. Nitish umar is much more intelligent than that. In Bihar, BJP is a party with cadre, but no leader while JDU is the reverse. They dont have the cadre strength but have the leader. 

Coming to the second part, dont you agree that regional parties have more or less been an impediment in the national politics tugging the govt according to their whims ?

Also dont you think that whether or not Modi is announced, in reality he will be playing a central role in the future dispensation and hence there is no point changing the choice just based on that alone..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelganger

Infinity said:


> Good .................But please do vote...............



100% brother. I am more excite about being able to vote now than being able to marry later. One is janamsiddh adhikaar. Other is very scary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KS

North India can be easily influenced by caste appeal..

I have heard many commentators say that if Modi is able to project his OBC background, then combined with his pro-development message he will reap votes in the Hindi heartland..

BJP can never hope to beat Congress in the "secular" game..so BJP's mantra should be "win communal, govern secular". Modi has shown that it is possible..


----------



## mehboobkz

Rahul Gandhi chickens out from wharton speech. Not allowed to read out the speech, paper not allowed.
This bhuduram has no intellect, with just room temperature IQ, he can not deliver the leture.

While Arvind Kejriwal will speak.


----------



## Infinity

KS said:


> Now a question to @hinduguy and @Kesang,
> 
> So what will be your choice if NDA goes ahead and declares that Modi would be its leader ? Would your choice change in that case?
> 
> 
> @Infinity and @Jarha.



We are a formidable No................


----------



## Dillinger

> *Can't buy me an election with budget freebies*
> 
> "Can't buy me an election" is the theme of this year's budget. Finance ministers usually produce freebies, subsidies and waivers in their last budget before an election.
> "Can't buy me love," sang the Beatles. "Can't buy me an election" is the theme of this year's budget. Finance ministers usually produce freebies, subsidies and waivers in their last budget before an election. Such attempts to buy votes have very little impact, but finance ministers persist in the hope that it may work this time.
> 
> But Finance Minister Palaniappan Chidambaram has just produced an election budget without any big freebies. He aims at fiscal prudence, not a spending spree, to win votes. He aims at accelerating GDP growth and taming inflation, and thinks voters will reward him for it in 2014. That's a risky gamble, but a refreshingly bold one.
> 
> He was Finance Minister five years ago too, when he presented his last full budget 15 months before the 2009 polls. This waived farm loans for small and medium farms, at a cost of over Rs 60,000 crore. It also expanded the rural employment guarantee programme (NREGA) to cover the whole country. Both politicians and the media saw this as a classic attempt to buy the 2009 election, one that succeeded.
> 
> In fact this was a false interpretation. Yes, the UPA greatly increased its seats, but not by purchasing voters wholesale in poor rural areas. Rather, the UPA swept all the major cities (Delhi, Mumbai, Chennai, Kolkata, Bangalore, Hyderabad). By contrast, the Congres won only 22 out of 115 seats in five of the poorest rural states - Bihar, Odisha, Chhattisgarh, Jharkhand and Madhya Pradesh.
> 
> Why? Because the outcome was driven mainly by record GDP growth of 8.5 per cent, not by the loan waiver or NREGA. Record growth hugely improved incomes and opportunities, most of all in urban areas. Hence the UPA swept the cities. In earlier times, dissatisfied voters voted three-quarters of incumbent governments out. But when fast GDP growth of 8.5 per cent arrived, suddenly three-quarters of incumbents gained re-election.
> 
> In the earlier BJP era of 1998-04 , anti-incumbency was rife because GDP growth averaged only 5.7 per cent per year, and poverty reduction declined by only 0.75 per cent per year. But then GDP growth shot up to 8.5 per cent per year in the reign of UPA-1 , accompanied by a doubling of poverty reduction to 1.5 per cent per year. The supposed tension between growth and poverty proved false: fast growth actually reduced poverty. Hence the old antiincumbency was replaced by pro-incumbency , benefiting not only the UPA in 2009 but many chief ministers too.
> 
> A seminal research study by Poonam Gupta and Arvind Panagariya (India: Election Outcomes and Economic Performance) showed that voters in 2009 were swayed less by national economic performance than by accelerated state government performance. According to CSO data, GDP growth shot up between 2000-04 and 2004-09 from 4.5 per cent per year to 12.4 per cent in Bihar, from 4.8 per cent to 10.2 per cent in Orissa, and from 6.1 per cent to 9.7 per cent in Chhattisgarh. These were all non-Congress states, and voters gave credit for fast growth to Nitish Kumar, Naveen Patnaik and Raman Singh, not to Sonia Gandhi.
> 
> Can't buy me an election with budget freebies - The Economic Times


 @arp2041, @KRAIT, @hinduguy, @Ayush, @doppelganger Read and comment if you see fit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

KS said:


> North India can be easily influenced by caste appeal..
> 
> I have heard many commentators say that if Modi is able to project his OBC background, then combined with his pro-development message he will reap votes in the Hindi heartland..
> 
> BJP can never hope to beat Congress in the "secular" game..so BJP's mantra should be "win communal, govern secular". Modi has shown that it is possible..



UP is the big State which has BJP has to cash.......................like in 1998 ...............if it has to acquire 180+ seats


----------



## mehboobkz

Narendra Modi's treatment by Wharton slammed by US Congressman - Indian Express



> Meanwhile according to an unscientific poll conducted by The Wall Street Journal revealed that more than 90 per cent of the over 4,000 respondents said that Wharton was "wrong" to revoke Modi's invitation, while only 6.3 per cent of them have
> 
> justified the decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KS

Infinity said:


> We are a formidable No................



Who all will comprise the third front ?


----------



## Ayush

Dillinger said:


> @arp2041, @KRAIT, @hinduguy, @Ayush, @doppelganger Read and comment if you see fit.



good for the countries economy. but then this is just another plot, to basically woo the people by making them realise that freebies are if no good and that they are a responsible party who are not gonna waste money. 
but still better than before.


----------



## Paan Singh

mehboobkz said:


> Narendra Modi's treatment by Wharton slammed by US Congressman - Indian Express



Those supporters were commies or congi suporters.

https://www.facebook.com/ania.loomba

She is one of moron and is at very senior post


----------



## mehboobkz

Guys you must know the congress modus operundi in Indian elections. They give Rs. 10 lakh briefcase to every sarpanch of the village to insure all votes for Congress. Regretabily the educated people are not voting by saying ye sale sab chor hain.



Paan Singh said:


> Those supporters were commies or congi suporters.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ania.loomba
> 
> She is one of moron and is at very senior post



Says the content not available.


----------



## mehboobkz

Tweet of the month.

Subramanian Swamy &#8207;@Swamy39


> I met Farooq Abdullah yesterday in Chennai. He told me that he was pleased to tell me that his ancestors were Brahmins. So why can't others?


----------



## arp2041

Dillinger said:


> @arp2041 @KRAIT @hinduguy @Ayush @doppelganger
> 
> *The question that whether Modi is better than Rahul is a non starter in itself. Modi has ably administered a state and brought benefits (although the quantum and spread of those benefits is open for discussion and in a healthy democracy should be debated) to it while Rahul is someone I wouldn't even trust with running my neighborhood panwari.* Rahul's lack of administrative acumen in glaringly obvious. That having been said, Modi needs to delink himself from the clowns in the VHP and the RSS who want to link social and cultural pride to politics- politics which must be absolutely a-religious in nature- *THERE CAN BE NO 2ND OPINION ON THAT*.* But Modi seems to be able to manage that too- he's often reigned in the RSS fellows and shown them the door, he is not one to bow down easily and bend a knee no matter what his personal biases might be. *



Completely AGREED with your First Para.



Dillinger said:


> The problem though is- I have a grouse with most Modi supporters-* not with Modi himself but with his supporters. * *That he is a prime candidate for the PM post is obvious- even I'll be "voting" for him.* BUT what does voting for him construe- *remember in this country we do not directly vote our PM in- we vote in the ruling party and we do that by voting in regional and local representatives.* The threat is that most people blind sided by Modi's abilities- apt which they are- will ignore the possible short comings of their local reps. Remember a PM cannot micro-manage the whole nation.* No single man or leader can shape the destiny of 1.2 billion people.** To put any leader on a pedestal and accord to him divinity is a severe disservice to the nation. * Modi or any other leader cannot be a panacea to our problems.



Yes, we don't elect PM directly, but more often only people's choice becomes the PM *IF* that party gets elected, eg. AB VP or Indira Gandhi. Plus, I can Guarantee you, if BJP will announce Modi as the PM candidate, he will hand pick each & every candidate by himself just like he does in Gujarat. That means he will elect his trustworthy people + He will elect those people who only want development, so even by selecting local people you are in a way making Modi more stronger & making his work of developing each & every part of India much more easier, obviously you cannot say that He will bring a *Ram-Rajya* in India because he is not Lord Ram, just a normal Human Being, who are bound to make mistakes, asking for catering the demands & solving the grievances of each & every one of the 1.2 billion population is too much to ask for. So we don't have to elect the person who can solve everything but the person who can solve *nearly* everything. 



Dillinger said:


> I had mentioned this to @KRAIT before: *IF we the polity do not mature and pull ourselves out of petty politics then EVEN MODI will fail. The Congress will continue to enjoy its carte blanche when it comes to vote bank politics and divisive politics. The BJP and its allies need to put up a clean and able roster and not just one singular leader. Also we need to be careful and balanced in our appraisal of our leaders- even the best of them have made mistakes.* The way we talk of them today is in the naive terms of absolute black and white- such a dynamic nations cannot afford such an inflexible and myopic approach.
> 
> *But Congress needs to go- I'll post later on how they have single-handedly made the largest contribution to our fiscal deficit by enacting inefficient populist measures simply to win elections the last time around. *



If congress enjoys a CARTE BLANCHE than who has given it to Congress on the first place?? God?? No, it's us, who talk about every possible differences b/w us, be it caste, creed, religion, language, you name it. 

I like Modi b'coz he never talks about these differences in his speech & only talks about the *developmental* works that have been done in the past 10 years under his rule, compare that to the people who have nothing to show for there profile & take the easiest route of divisive politics. Modi hasn't taken the easier route, he has taken the most difficult path ever taken by any Indian Politician - POLITICS OF DEVELOPMENT.

Even the Modi haters hate him b'coz of divisive mindset present in the society, in there heart even they admire him as the Politician on a mission.

I ask them, can't we give them just one CHANCE of 5 years so that India can get overall development & can get into a place where it can challenge China??

We have given Congress more than 50+ years of power at the center in Independent India & the result is in front of everyone to see, so why can't just 5 years to Modi??

If he does the same things as he is often accused of during his tenure, than we all have the power to never re-elect him, but why not just A CHANCE, not for anyone else, but for the country we love - INDIA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

Let me assure you guys ...There is nightwatchman under construction and he may be chidu ...

Congis have sensed their fall and there is only one man in india who can take on gandhis directly i.e Modi.


----------



## Infinity

KS said:


> Who all will comprise the third front ?


Who ever are against BJP & Congress Lead Government policies.............


----------



## arp2041

KS said:


> Who all will comprise the third front ?



There is nothing called a THIRD FRONT.

It's just the Front made on PAPER to extract more & more from the other two FRONTS.

Ultimately it's all about Pride in Power & Greed of Money.

Whoever gives the best deal.


----------



## Echo_419

Also if mr modi wins these congressi will have 1000s of cases against them CBI 
So this going to affect congress in a major way 
Please make people around you aware if you of what modi has done & why you should vote for him


----------



## Infinity

Paan Singh said:


> Those supporters were commies or congi suporters.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ania.loomba
> 
> She is one of moron and is at very senior post


Its their country their Laws................Are US Government too Commi or Congi Supporters (Visa-Problem)


----------



## Dillinger

Ayush said:


> good for the countries economy. but then this is just another plot, to basically woo the people by making them realise that freebies are if no good and that they are a responsible party who are not gonna waste money.
> but still better than before.



I was trying to highlight their policies before the previous election. This time around they've put up a surprisingly balanced budget absent populist measures- *BUT I see that as them fixing mistakes that they themselves made and too far too late in the game. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

Infinity said:


> Its their country their Laws................Are US Government too Commi or Congi Supporters (Visa-Problem)



lol....Do u know who protested against Modi there? 

They are bunch of indian mfkers who are at senior post and btw? there is no need of visa for video conferencing 

and look at the others who are invited and they are the ppl who are either supporting kashmir liberation or congis ..


----------



## arp2041

Ayush said:


> about your second paragraph I agree .we can't just rely on modi and hail him as a Messiah just like many Pakistanis are doing with IK.



Comparing Modi to IK is a non-starter.

Modi has an experience of 10 years of Governing a State of India among other positions he has held within BJP.

While IK is a Party President who has no administrative experience.

Mostly, IK is saying those things which are appealing to common man in Pakistan but is nearly IMPOSSIBLE to apply when he comes to Power eg being standing up to US on Drone strikes or ending terrorism within months.

It's not sure, if he is saying all these things just to come into power or he means every word, remember what Obama had said about Guantanamo Prison, but what did he do about it once he came to power?? or what change he brought to American Economy which he was talking about in nearly every speech?? American Economy today is no different to good old Bush Days.

Pakistani People are fed up of corruption & incompetency of the GOP & having no other option but to trust IK.

But we have options, we just have to choose the best among them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

Billionare politicians:


*#4 Sonia Gandhi
*

Net Worth: $2-19 billion

Residence: India
Position: President, Indian National Congress (political party)
Gandhi is originally from Italy. She is the widow of Rajiv Gandhi, the assassinated former prime minister. As leader of the Congress party, Gandhi played a key role in reviving the party's fortune and power.
There's some dispute about her actual net worth, while Forbes doesn't list it. And India's National Election Watch has it listed at about $200,000. 
Source: World's Luxury Guide (based on OpenSecrets.org, Forbes.com, Bloomberg.com, Wikipedia.org, Guardian.co.uk)


Read more: World's Richest Politicians - Business Insider

My question to all those Congressi folks here; where did she get all these billions from?

World's Richest Politicians - Business Insider

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

*Opinion polls before the 2009 elections *








*Net result after the elections*







Gives a good idea about the survey polls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## KRAIT

@Dillinger Actually I like this plan of roster and I want few people to come into limelight too, like Sushma Swaraj. Right now BJP has to start giving Zero importance to Congress attempt to use Godhara, and should fire all Guns with Development model. 

People need something new. I think Muslims of Gujarat should take a bold step to come openly in support and full intensity and do the marketing of Modi by all means possible.

Nothing convinces people more than seeing a person with similar background recommending someone. Word of Mouth, physical conversation, or online, has become a major factor and very crucial one. Use it to maximum,

I want more more Questionnaire Sessions, More Discussions of Modi's plan for future. Hope we had debate like that in US.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Black Widow

Add one more option 


BJP/NDA with any one as PM (including Modi)


BJP/NDA with Narendra Modi as it's Leader
BJP/NDA with someone else as it's Leader
BJP/NDA with any one as PM 
Congress/UPA with Rahul Gandhi as it's Leader
Congress/UPA with someone else as it's Leader
Third Front
Will not Vote at all


----------



## ashokdeiva

I think if the educated vote, there is no chance that Congress is coming back to power.
Look at the difference in the poll result here in PDF, 28 against 2
Modi - 28
RG - just 2.

In TN I am darm sure if Congress goes individually, they will not even get 1 seat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

&#2325;&#2366;&#2306;&#2327;&#2381;&#2352;&#2375;&#2360; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2325;&#2375;&#2357;&#2354; 2 &#2361;&#2368; &#2330;&#2368;&#2395;&#2375;&#2306; &#2360;&#2360;&#2381;&#2340;&#2368; &#2361;&#2369;&#2312; &#2361;&#2376;&#2306; : &#2354;&#2396;&#2325;&#2367;&#2351;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2368; &#2311;&#2332;&#2381;&#2395;&#2340; &#2324;&#2352; &#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2366;&#2344;&#2379;&#2306; &#2325;&#2368; &#2395;&#2367;&#2344;&#2381;&#2342;&#2327;&#2368;..&#2348;&#2366;&#2325;&#2368; &#2360;&#2348; &#2350;&#2361;&#2306;&#2327;&#2366; &#2361;&#2369;&#2310; &#2361;&#2376;|

Only two items are cheap under congress rule. The life of poor farmers and ladies diginity.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## KRAIT

*Shashi Tharoor says Wharton should have heard out Narendra Modi after inviting him*

NEW DELHI: *Striking a different note from Congress, Union minister Shashi Tharoor on Tuesday disapproved of Wharton cancelling invite to Narendra Modi, saying the institution had a duty to hear the Gujarat chief minister after inviting him.*

Tharoor, however, caveated his response by saying that he was not speaking on behalf of his party or the government but *expressing his "personal view"* when pointed out that Congress leaders have been saying otherwise about the incident.

The minister also said that he was invited to deliver the keynote address six-seven weeks ago but declined it due to his parliamentary commitments and suggested that Wharton approach someone else who does not have parliamentary priorities.

"Perhaps that is why they went to a chief minister, I don't know," Tharoor said recalling that he had addressed Wharton India Economic Forum four years back and since then was being invited for the same every year but could not go thereafter.

*"Infact, I disagree profusely with Modi at every level but I think it is far better to debate his record and views rather than to try and suppress his voice by disinviting him....Once they had invited him, they had a duty to hear his point of view,"* Tharoor told a news channel.

He said that the hosts should have instead asked from Modi questions including the uncomfortable ones and should have challenged some issues in arguments. "That is what makes for a stimulating debate. On an university campus, that is what the entire process should be all about," he said.

The Union minister at the same time said that the conference is organized by students and perhaps they cancelled it as they felt that they cannot cope with the "trouble" and the "controversy" surrounding their invite to Modi.

"I do not think that it was a considered decision and I suspect that they are regretting both their decisions to invite Modi as also their decision to disinvite him," Tharoor, who is also the minister of state for HRD,said.

Tharoor said that what he is saying does not mean that he would have recommended them to invite Modi but "once they had invited him, they had an obligation to listen rather than to cave in to the objections of people outside".

He felt that the organizers, who are mainly students adopted the "line of least resistance" of disinviting Modi as they apprehended that there would be demonstrations outside the venue or there will be security implications.

Tharoor, at the same time, praised the forum saying it was a "big conference".

"My own feeling is that they just did not want the bother. They got so much of heat. They said...we cannot cope with this trouble. Let us get ourselves out of it," he said.

The Union minister said that the line of least resistance is not good as "once you make a decision to invite someone, you should stick to the guns and I think that the kids have learnt the lesson...

"To invite someone who is known to attact protests...to invite and then to disinvite shows they have not thought through".

Tharoor said he agreed with Wall Street Journal columnist and writer Sadanand Dhume, who also decided not to speak at the Forum as he disapproved of the organisers' decision to disinvite Modi. 

Shashi Tharoor says Wharton should have heard out Narendra Modi after inviting him - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

mehboobkz said:


> Billionare politicians:
> 
> 
> *#4 Sonia Gandhi
> *
> 
> Net Worth: $2-19 billion
> 
> Residence: India
> Position: President, Indian National Congress (political party)
> Gandhi is originally from Italy. She is the widow of Rajiv Gandhi, the assassinated former prime minister. As leader of the Congress party, Gandhi played a key role in reviving the party's fortune and power.
> There's some dispute about her actual net worth, while Forbes doesn't list it. And India's National Election Watch has it listed at about $200,000.
> Source: World's Luxury Guide (based on OpenSecrets.org, Forbes.com, Bloomberg.com, Wikipedia.org, Guardian.co.uk)
> 
> 
> Read more: World's Richest Politicians - Business Insider
> 
> My question to all those Congressi folks here; where did she get all these billions from?
> 
> World's Richest Politicians - Business Insider


from us.


----------



## Ayush

KRAIT said:


> @Dillinger Actually I like this plan of roster and I want few people to come into limelight too, like Sushma Swaraj. Right now BJP has to start giving Zero importance to Congress attempt to use Godhara, and should fire all Guns with Development model.
> 
> People need something new. I think Muslims of Gujarat should take a bold step to come openly in support and full intensity and do the marketing of Modi by all means possible.
> 
> Nothing convinces people more than seeing a person with similar background recommending someone. Word of Mouth, physical conversation, or online, has become a major factor and very crucial one. Use it to maximum,
> 
> I want more more Questionnaire Sessions, More Discussions of Modi's plan for future. Hope we had debate like that in US.



if modi has done so much for gujarat,i dont see a reason why they shouldnt support him.we cant live in the past.

also he will be prosecuted if his crimes are proved,just like the others.


----------



## KRAIT

Got refinery, 14 MOUs in Jaipur -

@arp2041


----------



## mehboobkz

Ayush said:


> from us.




My question was to congressi folks, are you the one?


----------



## walwal

ashokdeiva said:


> I think *if* the educated vote, there is no chance that Congress is coming back to power.
> Look at the difference in the poll result here in PDF, 28 against 2
> Modi - 28
> RG - just 2.



The "if" above is very crucial. I am l'l bit optimistic now about the educated class. Byproduct of Anna Hazare's mission (which eventually lost the steam) and unfortunate incident in Delhi witnessed massive and spontaneous reaction of these masses. Until now it used to be full of truck people herded to the rally. But these cases were pretty different. Could I say some sort of awakening amongst the people ?


----------



## Ayush

mehboobkz said:


> My question was to congressi folks, are you the one?



no,i am not.


----------



## arp2041

KRAIT said:


> Got refinery, 14 MOUs in Jaipur -
> 
> @arp2041



So, Let me come in here.

Isn't this the Oldest Election Gimmick, right from the rule book??

They din't pass it for so many years & than came the 2013 Assembly Elections of Rajasthan, whose predictions are somewhat like this:

NDTV Mid-Term Poll 2012: Will BJP, Vasundhara Raje make a comeback in Rajasthan? | NDTV.com

Though the tally is given for LS elections if they were to occur now, but anyways, 19/25 seats for BJP roughly equals around 150 seats out of 200, but that is very large, even if we take around 100-125, BJP is in comfortable majority.

So the conditions for Congress were really Bad, so from the magicians hat we see a sudden $6.7 billion investment in Rajasthan.

*Deja-Vu, 2008 - Target 2009 LS Election - Farm Loan Waiver Scheme*

But than again, if anyone has any doubts about the Farm Loan Waiver Scheme's success, chk this out:

Eligible farmers left out of loan waiver plan: CAG - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

&#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2346;&#2352; &#2344;&#2352;&#2350; &#2361;&#2369;&#2310; &#2332;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350;&#2344;&#2368; &#2325;&#2366; &#2352;&#2369;&#2326;, &#2332;&#2352;&#2381;&#2350;&#2344; &#2352;&#2366;&#2332;&#2342;&#2370;&#2340; &#2325;&#2366; &#2348;&#2351;&#2366;&#2344; &#2310;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; &#2325;&#2367; &#2350;&#2366;&#2344;&#2357;&#2366;&#2343;&#2367;&#2325;&#2366;&#2352; &#2325;&#2375; &#2350;&#2369;&#2342;&#2381;&#2342;&#2375; &#2325;&#2379; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2368; &#2331;&#2357;&#2367; &#2360;&#2375; &#2332;&#2379;&#2337;&#2364;&#2344;&#2366; &#2327;&#2354;&#2340;&#2404;


German ambassador says: wrong to link Modi's image to human rights. Germany soft on Modi now.


----------



## mehboobkz

Owaisi -- " Will not let narendra modi to become PM " ... But, Owaisi , Once he will become PM , U cant even be a MP.


----------



## Paan Singh

mehboobkz said:


> Owaisi -- " Will not let narendra modi to become PM " ... But, Owaisi , Once he will become PM , U cant even be a MP.



dont expect from muslims for Modi.
May be gujrat muslims but not rest of country.


----------



## bronxbull

kurup said:


> *Opinion polls before the 2009 elections *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Net result after the elections*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gives a good idea about the survey polls



You can see this simple fact that the opinion polls got just one thing wrong,that is anti incumbency mistakes in TN and AP,

And under estimating anti incumbency in Bengal.

so,basically they were not too much off the mark.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Paan Singh said:


> dont expect from muslims for Modi.
> May be gujrat muslims but not rest of country.



Even muslims have started accepting modi , still the fake secularists cannot .

Muslims seem to accept Narendra Modi, says Jamiat leader Madani | Siasat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

bronxbull said:


> You can see this simple fact that the opinion polls got just one thing wrong,that is anti incumbency mistakes in TN and AP,
> 
> And under estimating anti incumbency in Bengal.
> 
> so,basically they were not too much off the mark.



Most Important thing to note is that for last few years...........

Be it assembly or LS elections, the party/alliance emerging as the largest in Pre-poll surveys have been given thumping victory by the voters, for eg., UPA for 2009, SP for 2012 UP elections, Gujarat-2012 & so on......

Same way, i think if the Opinion polls are showing around 210 seats for NDA, nearly 1 year before elections, i think NDA as it is now, should easily get 250+ seats when the actual results come.

BTW, huge majority is in BJP/NDA favoring here, 40 votes & 34 wants BJP/NDA to come be it with or without Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

Seriously ....... 2 votes for _Congress/UPA with Rahul Gandhi as it's Leader _


----------



## arp2041

kurup said:


> Seriously ....... 2 votes for _Congress/UPA with Rahul Gandhi as it's Leader _



Yes b'coz we have two persons in disguise here as members - Rahul Gandhi himself & Shri Digvijay Singhji 

Relax buddy, we don't know that they were even Indians.

I had selected the option to see the member list as to who voted, but don't know why isn't it visible.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

@arp2041 Bhai Sushma on PM. Bhai, awesome.

http://live.indiatimes.com/default.cms?timesnow=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

BJP fielded

New Delhi: Hitting out at the BJP in in the Parliament on Wednesday, Prime Minister Manmohan Singh said that the main Opposition had used abusive language UPA leadership but he would not respond in the same manner. 

Taking a dig at the Bhartiya Janata Party, the PM said that their shining India campaign was a disaster in 2004 General Elections. The NDA may be defeated again if they continue with their arrogance." He also took a potshot at senior BJP leader LK Advani saying that the party had fielded the Iron Man in 2009 and lost. Advani was BJP's PM candidate in 2009 General Elections. 



Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi in a recently concluded BJP national conclave in Delhi had made a scathing remark on the Congress party, the Gandhi family and Manmohan Singh. He had called Congress termites and the PM a night watchman. He had also said that the Congress had sacrificed the interest of the nation for the sake of one family.

On the issue of violence against women the PM appealed to all members of Parliamnet cutting across party lines to make sure that justice is done to fifty percent of India's population. We have adopted a series of measures so that corrective action can be taken. We need to collectively work towards this cause. Want consensus on laws to deal with crime against women. 

On the issue of on the economic growth PM said it was the aim of the government to achieve an average GDP growth of 8 percent during the 12th Plan. 

He said that the governments record is clear as we have delivered an average growth rate of 7.9 percent since taking office in 2009. 

The PM further said that while our aim is to achieve an average GDP growth of 8 percent during the 12th Plan, the focus will continue to remain on inclusive growth. 

Defending governments policies, Singh said, Our policies led to a growth of 6.8 percent per year in real agricultural wages in the 11th Plan compared with only 1.1 percent in the previous decade. 

"Even if the comparison is limited to the six years of the NDA government, the growth was only six percent," the PM said. "This is the highest growth rate ever achieved by any government over its tenure," he added.



kurup said:


> Seriously ....... 2 votes for _Congress/UPA with Rahul Gandhi as it's Leader _



Dude, Internet polls are useless...BJP crusaders make sure that they win every time. 
Like last election, every internet poll BJP was winning. But actual result?
Just look at it here...NDA gets 80% of vote here.


----------



## SamBahadur

My first Vote for Modi  though Karnataka BJP Party sucks big time


----------



## arp2041

doublemaster said:


> Dude, Internet polls are useless...BJP crusaders make sure that they win every time.
> Like last election, every internet poll BJP was winning. But actual result?
> Just look at it here...NDA gets 80% of vote here.



& what about the largest party in India, which has the most money as well??

Fair enough, if you don't trust this vote, see the India Today & ABP surveys which have been posted in this thread, even you can look out for NDTV surveys as well.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Very interesting survey. BJP without Modi reveals an even split= to congress. Considering BJP has not endorsed Modi, may people here are really looking at a verdict very different from what they expect.



bronxbull said:


> You can see this simple fact that the opinion polls got just one thing wrong,that is anti incumbency mistakes in TN and AP,
> 
> And under estimating anti incumbency in Bengal.
> 
> so,basically they were not too much off the mark.




Survey designs factor in all these things


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> Yes b'coz we have two persons in disguise here as members - Rahul Gandhi himself & Shri Digvijay Singhji
> 
> Relax buddy, we don't know that they were even Indians.
> 
> I had selected the option to see the member list as to who voted, but don't know why isn't it visible.



I also tried to view the members but not possible.



doublemaster said:


> Dude, Internet polls are useless...BJP crusaders make sure that they win every time.
> Like last election, every internet poll BJP was winning. But actual result?
> Just look at it here...NDA gets 80% of vote here.



Every person tries to endorse the party he supports.

But one should be stupid to support _congress with rahul_ even after all this BS India has gone through under them.


----------



## bronxbull

no dude,they dont.

especially they dont factor in things like mu ka azhagiri paying off people and making a novice beat Vaiko.


----------



## doublemaster

kurup said:


> I also tried to view the members but not possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Every person tries to endorse the party he supports.
> 
> But one should be stupid to support _congress with rahul_ even after all this BS India has gone through under them.



Much better than cheap politics played by BJP rulers. Even if rahul leads, they have clever talented ministers who could do much better during recession time. You should also remember that UPA is coalition government. they managed 10 years of colation. This s some thing really great.


----------



## kurup

doublemaster said:


> Much better than cheap politics played by BJP rulers. Even if rahul leads, they have clever talented ministers who could do much better during recession time. You should also remember that UPA is coalition government. they managed 10 years of colation. This s some thing really great.



Leading coalition full of looters and plunderers ......Each needs one another to support and loot more . 

No person in UPA or any other front has a good popularity and personality like NaMo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

kurup said:


> Leading coalition full of looters and plunderers ......Each needs one another to support and loot more .
> 
> No person in UPA or any other front has a good popularity and personality like NaMo



Leave it, dont want to discuss about him.
What if he is not PM candidate? I m sure he will not be....


----------



## kurup

Decide for yourself who you want to be your PM .



doublemaster said:


> Leave it, dont want to discuss about him.
> What if he is not PM candidate? I m sure he will not be....



If he is not , we want somebody else capable like Sushama Swaraj or Arun Jaitely to be the PM candidate and root out UPA


----------



## doublemaster

kurup said:


> Decide for yourself who you want to be your PM .
> 
> 
> 
> If he is not , we want somebody else capable like Sushama Swaraj or Arun Jaitely to be the PM candidate and root out UPA



Speach from heart...ha ha...Most leaders in the world come prepared to talk. BJP members can bark anything comes to mind. They do not have any seriousness at all..

Sushma Swaraj? One who supported reddy brothers to loot karnataka?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

doublemaster said:


> Speach from heart...ha ha...Most leaders in the world come prepared to talk. BJP members can bark anything comes to mind. They do not have any seriousness at all..



Preparation is one thing and inability to even induce slightest interest in people through speech is another thing which rahul is excelling now a days.



doublemaster said:


> Sushma Swaraj? One who supported reddy brothers to loot karnataka?



So whom do you want sonia or her son ....the biggest looters this country has seen.



mehboobkz said:


> Billionare politicians:
> 
> 
> *#4 Sonia Gandhi
> *
> 
> Net Worth: $2-19 billion
> 
> Residence: India
> Position: President, Indian National Congress (political party)
> Gandhi is originally from Italy. She is the widow of Rajiv Gandhi, the assassinated former prime minister. As leader of the Congress party, Gandhi played a key role in reviving the party's fortune and power.
> There's some dispute about her actual net worth, while Forbes doesn't list it. And India's National Election Watch has it listed at about $200,000.
> Source: World's Luxury Guide (based on OpenSecrets.org, Forbes.com, Bloomberg.com, Wikipedia.org, Guardian.co.uk)
> 
> 
> Read more: World's Richest Politicians - Business Insider
> 
> My question to all those Congressi folks here; where did she get all these billions from?
> 
> World's Richest Politicians - Business Insider


----------



## doublemaster

kurup said:


> Preparation is one thing and inability to even induce slightest interest in people through speech is another thing which rahul is excelling now a days.
> 
> 
> 
> So whom do you want sonia or her son ....the biggest looters this country has seen.



May be they are looters....sushma swaraj too.
What did pramod mahajan do? 
Why dont y vote less corrupt communist parties?

BJP is good be in opposition. this time again they will sit there.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

kurup said:


> Preparation is one thing and inability to even induce slightest interest in people through speech is another thing which rahul is excelling now a days.
> 
> 
> 
> So whom do you want sonia or her son ....the biggest looters this country has seen.



The moment you see a report that puts net wroth between *TWO* and *NINETEEN* (9+ times) billion , you should realize that it's just a lot of trash. Will you ever say Anil Ambani has a Net Worth of either 100 Crores or 1000 Crores? that's what the report is saying. Basically he's pulled the number out of his @$$. Find something more credible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Guynextdoor2 said:


> The moment you see a report that puts net wroth between *TWO* and *NINETEEN* (9+ times) billion , you should realize that it's just a lot of trash. Will you ever say Anil Ambani has a Net Worth of either 100 Crores or 1000 Crores? that's what the report is saying. Basically he's pulled the number out of his @$$. *Find something more credible.*



No source can be CREDIBLE enough for a person who has put a blindfold around his eyes.

This is a NEUTRAL source, not BJPs, not Congress, not any other Indian Party.

But than you are obviously not believing it.

The figures which you are calling as made-up are neutral ESTIMATES of the income of Ms. Gandhi.

So, what you think she will come out in open an say that she has more money than Mukesh Ambani??

Have you heard about Swiss bank accounts?? Why do you think they are so afraid to bring back the money??

Mayawati who was the CM of UP for 5 years from 2007-12, nearly double her assets in this tenure from 52crores to 112 crores:

Mayawati assets doubled to Rs 112 crore as chief minister - Times Of India

this were her declared assets, only God knows what were her undeclared assets.

Now if just a CM of just one state (of 28) of India can double her assets in just 5 years of rule, than Gandhis are ruling whole INDIA for around 50 years, what do you think there net worth would be??

In 1991, a Swiss magazine disclosed that Mr. Rajiv Gandhi has $ 2.5 billion in swiss accounts, this is 2013, complete 22 years, do you want to believe that there net worth has actually decreased when entire INDIAN pop. income was rising??

chk this out, if you find it as CREDIBLE enough:






also a blog link:

Rajiv&#8217; 2.5 Billions,Swiss Magazine Confirms. | Ramani's blog

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

To all Congress Supporters, 

What Congress has done for millions of Kashmiri Pundits ?

What Congress has done against millions of illegal immigrants from Bangladesh ?

What Congress has done against over 50 riots in UP, West Bengal, Assam etc. happened in past few years ?

What Congress has done against the Black Money case and Billions of Dollars worth of Corruption in last decade ?

@doublemaster


----------



## mehboobkz

*So begins the poll dole: UPA mulls financial sops to woo Muslim voters ahead of 2014
*


With elections to several state assemblies on the horizon and the Lok Sabha polls next year, the UPA government wants to leave no stone unturned to woo the crucial "Muslim vote bank".

The government is raining sops to get the *10 crore-odd voters* from the minority community back to its poll tent.

*In what could be a game changer among Muslim voters, the Minority Affairs Ministry has decided to increase the loan limit for small entrepreneurs and self-help groups from the existing Rs.5 lakh to Rs10 lakh.*

*This will be made available to minority groups, primarily Muslims as beneficiaries, at a mere 4 per cent annual interest, which is 8-10 per cent for others.
*
*In addition, the ministry has also made a provision for loan up to Rs.20 lakh for pursuing higher studies for Muslim youths at just 2 per cent interest. The banks usually give such loans at 12 per cent annual interest for general category students.
*
*Confirming these two key steps, Minority Affairs Minister K.Rahman Khan said, "The steps have been taken at an internal meeting of the ministry, and we do not need to go to the Cabinet for the execution.
*
These would be administered through the National Minorities Finance Development Corporation (NMFDC), which is also in for an overhaul."

"The NMFDC is a Rs.1,000-crore financial institution serving the minorities, but needs restructuring to reach out to the target groups with effective disbursement of loans, tracking its use and assuring its repayment," he added.

*More importantly, the ministry has decided to rope in banks and left out state departments in the loan disbursements. "We will approach the banks to cut red-tape and minimise the usual complaints of state's discrimination against Muslims, particularly in non-Congress-ruled regions,'' Khan said.
*
*The populist measures come at a time when the UPA government is also thrusting on making interest-free banking a reality for Muslims.
*
*The minority affairs ministry has moved a proposal to the Finance Ministry asking it to explore vehicles of financial instruments which can facilitate interest free financial products, including loans, for the community benefits and allow utilisation of financial assets worth $1.5 trillion in the country banks.
*
It is learnt that Rahman Khan has personally written a letter to Prime Minister Manmohan Singh requesting him to ask the ministry of external affairs to transfer all Haj-related functions and schemes to his ministry.

He has also asked for transferring the minority education programmes, so far with the HRD ministry, to the minority affairs ministry. Top ministry sources said the request has been agreed in principle and a notification to this effect will be out soon.

The UPA government, which has just launched its direct cash transfer scheme to reach out to aam aadmi in rural belts, is banking on these financial incentives to woo the Muslim community and other minorities slowly slipping out of their *"assured electoral list".

The Congress, in particular, is trying to gain back foothold in UP, Bihar and West Bengal in the next general elections.*


Read detailed report at:
So begins the poll dole: UPA mulls financial sops to woo Muslim voters ahead of 2014 : North, News - India Today


----------



## Paan Singh

Hindus will have to reunite otherwise poors + muslims votebank will destroy india.


----------



## mehboobkz

Paan Singh said:


> Hindus will have to reunite otherwise poors + muslims votebank will destroy india.




1.5 trillion unsecured loan to Muslims of India means India will go KAPUT in a blink.


----------



## KRAIT

Did anyone listen to MMS address in Parliament ? I mean that guy was saying we did this for Minorities, that for Minorities.

On 21st Feb 2013, 200 houses of Hindus burnt and women molested in West Bengal, what did Central govt. do ? What about riots in UP, Assam ?

I am sick of these Secular people who are getting Power by keeping a divide in the nation, Majority-Minority on basis of Religion. Can we have policies related to Indians first ?


----------



## doublemaster

KRAIT said:


> To all Congress Supporters,
> 
> What Congress has done for millions of Kashmiri Pundits ?
> 
> What Congress has done against millions of illegal immigrants from Bangladesh ?
> 
> What Congress has done against over 50 riots in UP, West Bengal, Assam etc. happened in past few years ?
> 
> What Congress has done against the Black Money case and Billions of Dollars worth of Corruption in last decade ?
> 
> @doublemaster



Good news-1,925 Kashmiri Pandit migrants get jobs in Valley | kracktivist

Updated Sunday, 11 March 2012 1
JAMMU: The Jammu and Kashmir government has given jobs t

1,925 Kashmiri Pandit (Hindu) migrants under the Prime Minister&#8217;s Relief and Rehabilitation Package announced in 2008.
Revenue, Relief and Rehabilitation Minister Raman Bhalla informed the state legislative assembly Saturday that out of 3,000 posts reserved for Kashmiri migrants, the Service Selection Board has made selection of 1,925 candidates for different category of posts.
He said: &#8220;Orders have already been issued in favour of 1,922 candidates, of which, 1,287 candidates have so far joined their duties in the Valley.&#8221; He added that the matter for selection against 800 posts under reserved categories is under active consideration of the government.
He said: &#8220;Transit accommodation has been constructed at various places in Kashmir, adding that 140 units have been constructed in Vessu (Anantnag district), 65 in Hawl (Pulwama district) and 130 in Baramulla out of a total 495 units to be constructed in the valley. This accommodation is presently being utilized by the employees who have been recently appointed under the Prime Minister&#8217;s Package.&#8221;
The minister said that the state government has taken up the issue of enhancement of monthly cash assistance to Kashmiri migrants with the Union government several times and migrant relief has been enhanced by the Centre from time to time. &#8220;In April, 1990 the Kashmiri migrants were getting Rs.500 per family as monthly cash assistance, and at present due to enhancement from time to time, these migrants get a monthly Rs.5,000 per family,&#8221; he said.
About 300,000 Kashmiri Pandits had migrated from the Kashmir valley in 1990 when secessionist militancy erupted there. They were initially lodged in tented accommodations around Jammu and gradually shifted to tenements.
Prime Minister Manmohan Singh had in 2008 announced a Rs.1,618 crore Relief and Rehabilitation package including the return of Pandit youth to Kashmir. (IANS)

*
What did vajapayee do to bring back pandits?
*

J&K govt clears special employment package for Kashmiri Pandits : India, News - India Today


Kashmiri Pandits outfit demands linking relief amount to CPI - Economic Times



> The Government of India had enhanced relief amount by Rs 400, making it Rs 1650 per person, from Rs 1250 person.
> 
> The maximun increase per family is of Rs 1600 and currently stands at Rs 6600, up from Rs 5000 since July 2012.



*
Tell me where in other place you get 6k per family? Also government has a plan to make it 10k per family.
*


----------



## Guynextdoor2

arp2041 said:


> No source can be CREDIBLE enough for a person who has put a blindfold around his eyes.
> 
> This is a NEUTRAL source, not BJPs, not Congress, not any other Indian Party.
> 
> But than you are obviously not believing it.
> 
> The figures which you are calling as made-up are neutral ESTIMATES of the income of Ms. Gandhi.
> 
> So, what you think she will come out in open an say that she has more money than Mukesh Ambani??
> 
> Have you heard about Swiss bank accounts?? Why do you think they are so afraid to bring back the money??
> 
> Mayawati who was the CM of UP for 5 years from 2007-12, nearly double her assets in this tenure from 52crores to 112 crores:
> 
> Mayawati assets doubled to Rs 112 crore as chief minister - Times Of India
> 
> this were her declared assets, only God knows what were her undeclared assets.
> 
> Now if just a CM of just one state (of 28) of India can double her assets in just 5 years of rule, than Gandhis are ruling whole INDIA for around 50 years, what do you think there net worth would be??
> 
> In 1991, a Swiss magazine disclosed that Mr. Rajiv Gandhi has $ 2.5 billion in swiss accounts, this is 2013, complete 22 years, do you want to believe that there net worth has actually decreased when entire INDIAN pop. income was rising??
> 
> chk this out, if you find it as CREDIBLE enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also a blog link:
> 
> Rajiv&#8217; 2.5 Billions,Swiss Magazine Confirms. | Ramani's blog



Spare me extended lectures. I don't need to know aboout your 'point of view' or personal opinions. Just the figures. Source means- yes neutral, but also which a lot of us can associate as being credible. Your particular source, apart from being little known, has given a multiple of *TEN*. How would you feel if someone told you- Bill Gates is the richest man in the world- He has wealth between 5 Billion to 50 Billion. And also give me a link that contains content that accuses Rajiv Gandhi (not just some pictire that can be photoshopped. And if that 'expose' was in early 90s, remember BJP was in power starting 1998 and were always keen on stewing Rajiv on Corruption (including baseless Bofors allegations). Howcome something as supposedly concrete as this was not used by them to finish cogress once and for all?



KRAIT said:


> Did anyone listen to MMS address in Parliament ? I mean that guy was saying we did this for Minorities, that for Minorities.
> 
> On 21st Feb 2013, 200 houses of Hindus burnt and women molested in West Bengal, what did Central govt. do ? What about riots in UP, Assam ?
> 
> I am sick of these Secular people who are getting Power by keeping a divide in the nation, Majority-Minority on basis of Religion. Can we have policies related to Indians first ?



And yet majority of hindus vote for congress- traditionally people who detract (like you) have only been in the fringes and remained in the fringes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

doublemaster said:


> Tell me where in other place you get 6k per family? Also government has a plan to make it 10k per family.
> [/B]


So someone take my home and land worth over many lakhs, lets suppose its 10 lakhs per home, the interest per 12% or lets say 6% per annum gives 10K to 6K per months.

*And by the way how many families get this money ? We are seeing how Congress helped Farmers. You can see the CAG report and discussion tomorrow.*

Should I talk about 10 Lakh Crore Coal Scam ? Damn that guy caught in Indonesia was part of 4000 Crore Scam. 

Gandhi family can pay 10 K to lakhs of people just by Interest earned per year.


----------



## doublemaster

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Spare me extended lectures. I don't need to know aboout your 'point of view' or personal opinions. Just the figures. Source means- yes neutral, but also which a lot of us can associate as being credible. Your particular source, apart from being little known, has given a multiple of *TEN*. How would you feel if someone told you- Bill Gates is the richest man in the world- He has wealth between 5 Billion to 50 Billion. And also give me a link that contains content that accuses Rajiv Gandhi (not just some pictire that can be photoshopped. And if that 'expose' was in early 90s, remember BJP was in power starting 1998 and were always keen on stewing Rajiv on Corruption (including baseless Bofors allegations). Howcome something as supposedly concrete as this was not used by them to finish cogress once and for all?
> 
> 
> 
> And yet majority of hindus vote for congress- traditionally people who detract (like you) have only been in the fringes and remained in the fringes.



They never speak about Pramod Mahajan.


----------



## mehboobkz

> And yet majority of hindus vote for congress- traditionally people who detract (like you) have only been in the fringes and remained in the fringes.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...general-elections-2014-a-7.html#ixzz2MmNBbMnG




Congress relies on uneducated, gulleble villager voters, who are given cash. Thats their modus operundi. 70 pcnt of janta lives away from metropolitin cities.


----------



## Paan Singh

mehboobkz said:


> 1.5 trillion unsecured loan to Muslims of India means India will go KAPUT in a blink.



i dont hate any community but when it comes to communities in india,muslims are the one who are least nationalist.
Every body knows and i even know what is propagated in masjids or what their imam's tell in madrassa's.

My mom do teaching in some govt school in some village where 90% are muslims.She once asked a kid of 5 years to take parshad of gurdwara but she got shocked by reply of that kid.

He said "Baba maarega!!!!!!!!!!" and my mom asked who? he referred the chief of madrassa where they go daily.

and i have listened these kinda things from others too.

Actually congress in cleverly increasing the muslims in india to divide india or let us to fight on same bases as we used to do.
You can see ASSAM which is test laboratory of this mechanism and they know the breeding rate of muslims are more than any community in india.So when i say that hindus will have to reunite to save theirself or nation then it has meaning.

i will once again say that i have nothing against any religion but i represented my view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

> They never speak about Pramod Mahajan.



he is non issue. lets not flog the dead horse.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

mehboobkz said:


> he is non issue. lets not flog the dead horse.



But it was a smart horse.


----------



## SamBahadur

So the two mysterious votes for Congress/UPA with Rahul Gandhi as it's Leader came from doublemaster & guynextdoor2  wait ....is that guynextdoor from IDF ( hardcore Khangress supporter)


----------



## mehboobkz

> i will once again say that i have nothing against any religion but i represented my view.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...general-elections-2014-a-8.html#ixzz2MmOLrrhD



Its not religion, its national security. Hindus are devided, thats why the peril in India. Hindus will cry the bloody tears down the road, and nobody to console them.


----------



## doublemaster

KRAIT said:


> So someone take my home and land worth over many lakhs, lets suppose its 10 lakhs per home, the interest per 12% or lets say 6% per annum gives 10K to 6K per months.
> 
> *And by the way how many families get this money ? We are seeing how Congress helped Farmers. You can see the CAG report and discussion tomorrow.*
> 
> Should I talk about 10 Lakh Crore Coal Scam ? Damn that guy caught in Indonesia was part of 4000 Crore Scam.
> 
> Gandhi family can pay 10 K to lakhs of people just by Interest earned per year.



Why the hell you are bringing corruption issue here? Just to save your face?

They are getting a house, government jobs for which you have to bribe interms of lakhs. 
How these schemes are used? is it working? You need to ask KPSS organization for pandits. 

Proof is pandits are returning. 

Now my question is what did vajapayee do?
Tell me what did ultra secular modi do bring muslims fwd? What did he do increase the confidence in muslims?
Going to court saying i will never give scholor ship to minorities even though money is given from center? heck.


----------



## Paan Singh

KRAIT said:


> Did anyone listen to MMS address in Parliament ? I mean that guy was saying we did this for Minorities, that for Minorities.
> 
> On 21st Feb 2013, 200 houses of Hindus burnt and women molested in West Bengal, what did Central govt. do ? What about riots in UP, Assam ?
> 
> I am sick of these Secular people who are getting Power by keeping a divide in the nation, Majority-Minority on basis of Religion. Can we have policies related to *Indians first* ?



Forget this !!!!! its almost impossible and even you wont find it in U.S. There are lot..i mean lot of exceptions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

mehboobkz said:


> Congress relies on uneducated, gulleble villager voters, who are given cash. Thats their modus operundi. 70 pcnt of janta lives away from metropolitin cities.



Oh...so the problem is that the majority of the country isn't following your 'wise' advice. Till now you were trying to make it look like a Hindu Vs Muslim issue and how you were 'championing' the rights of 'victimized' hindus against muslims. And then when I tell you that most hindus actually vote for congress and think BJP is a joke, they suddenly become 'illiterate' and 'stupid'?


----------



## mehboobkz

SamBahadur said:


> So the two mysterious votes for Congress/UPA with Rahul Gandhi as it's Leader came from doublemaster & guynextdoor2  wait ....is that guynextdoor from IDF ( hardcore Khangress supporter)



CONgress has recruted many such paid people on social media towards their goal to regain 5 more years and plunder India again full throttle. Sonia's goal is 100 Billion.

A rude awakening for Congress on social media power? - Times Of India



> JAIPUR: Rahul Gandhi was literally left awestruck today when a Congress MP showed him hundreds of negative comments on social media on Sonia Gandhi's speech within hours of her address at the chintan shivir (brainstorming meeting).
> 
> As concerns over the party's lack of presence on social media was expressed in presence of Gandhi during discussions within the sub-group on organizational issues, party MP Shantaram Naik went up to him with a tablet and showed him that 3,000 odd tweets were posted against Gandhi's speech within hours on a news website.


----------



## KRAIT

doublemaster said:


> They never speak about Pramod Mahajan.


Yeah, because you give one name over dozens of ministers of Congress charged with corruption charges in last 10 years. 

Do you know how much was worth of Coal Gate Scam, CWG Scam 2G Scam,


----------



## Guynextdoor2

SamBahadur said:


> So the two mysterious votes for Congress/UPA with Rahul Gandhi as it's Leader came from doublemaster & guynextdoor2  wait ....is that guynextdoor from IDF ( hardcore Khangress supporter)



There seems to be some noise in the background


----------



## Paan Singh

mehboobkz said:


> Its not religion, its national security. Hindus are devided, thats why the peril in India. Hindus will cry the bloody tears down the road, and nobody to console them.



May be we are going for another divide.Well RSS etc knows this thats why they come forward but congress have successfully labeled them as terrorist organization.

Who knows who is behind those blast ..no body .

we are just reading whatever is told to us.if we can get brainwashed on other issues then why not others?

like we know that pakistan is used as punching bag in india media.What it means? brainwashing ...

so locally on local issues our govt do it.I used to hate RSS or MODI etc but i dont now after reading n getting it in my mind carefully .

so choice is yours


----------



## doublemaster

Paan Singh said:


> *i dont hate any community but when it comes to communities in india,muslims are the one who are least nationalist.*
> Every body knows and i even know what is propagated in masjids or what their imam's tell in madrassa's.
> 
> My mom do teaching in some govt school in some village where 90% are muslims.She once asked a kid of 5 years to take parshad of gurdwara but she got shocked by reply of that kid.
> 
> He said "*Baba maarega*!!!!!!!!!!" and my mom asked who? he referred the chief of madrassa where they go daily.
> 
> and i have listened these kinda things from others too.
> 
> Actually congress in cleverly increasing the muslims in india to divide india or let us to fight on same bases as we used to do.
> You can see ASSAM which is test laboratory of this mechanism and they know the breeding rate of muslims are more than any community in india.So when i say that hindus will have to reunite to save theirself or nation then it has meaning.
> 
> i will once again say that i have nothing against any religion but i represented my view.



How great hindus are, you showed your culture. Nothing special in hating people like you.
Will hindus eat beef items distributed like prasad in mosques?

Truth is hindus like muslims who resembles hindus in their views. One who is least muslim.


----------



## mehboobkz

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Oh...so the problem is that the majority of the country isn't following your 'wise' advice. Till now you were trying to make it look like a Hindu Vs Muslim issue and how you were 'championing' the rights of 'victimized' hindus against muslims. And then when I tell you that most hindus actually vote for congress and think BJP is a joke, they suddenly become 'illiterate' and 'stupid'?



Go back many posts and find what i have written before. they hire sarpanch in each village, give him briefcase with ten lakh rupees and ensure all village vote.


----------



## Paan Singh

doublemaster said:


> They never speak about Pramod Mahajan.



You cant stop corruption ...even in U.S it goes but congress have crossed every limit.

Today we heard about scam of 52000 crore and in next 2 days we are ready for another scam in rajasthan..

read it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

> Will hindus eat beef items distributed like prasad in mosques?
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...general-elections-2014-a-8.html#ixzz2MmQRTtw6



Beef is a meat, while prasad is not. So dont even come close with obfuscation.


----------



## doublemaster

KRAIT said:


> Yeah, because you give one name over dozens of ministers of Congress charged with corruption charges in last 10 years.
> 
> Do you know how much was worth of Coal Gate Scam, CWG Scam 2G Scam,



In 5 years NDA did enough. Pramod mahajan is one name. In Karnataka 6 minsters were in jail.
Coal gate dont forget that how BJP states rejected MMS idea of auction.

2g and coal gate is not a scam at all....you should it is profit loss. Even though 2g auction proved worst.


----------



## Paan Singh

doublemaster said:


> How great hindus are, you showed your culture. Nothing special in hating people like you.
> Will hindus eat beef items distributed like prasad in mosques?
> 
> Truth is hindus like muslims who resembles hindus in their views. One who is least muslim.



You are an complete idiot. PArshad was distributed in school...

and his meaning was simple that their religious imam etc dont let them to do so ..

i am veggi guy but we will never hesitate to eat anything offered to me by muslim in masjid or outside.

kuch khane se kuch ho ni jayega...


----------



## mehboobkz

CONgress desh ko khokhla kar degi, 100 billion scams already and still counting. Now 1.5 Trillion USD for Minority means the death bed for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Paan Singh said:


> May be we are going for another divide.Well RSS etc knows this thats why they come forward but congress have successfully labeled them as terrorist organization.
> 
> Who knows who is behind those blast ..no body .
> 
> we are just reading whatever is told to us.if we can get brainwashed on other issues then why not others?
> 
> like we know that pakistan is used as punching bag in india media.What it means? brainwashing ...
> 
> so locally on local issues our govt do it.I used to hate RSS or MODI etc but i dont now after reading n getting it in my mind carefully .
> 
> so choice is yours



One of RSS' solutions was to 'breed more than the muslims'- have more and more children. This stuff is from their ex head. So let's abandon family planning then? You really think they have the right solutions for the country?


----------



## KRAIT

doublemaster said:


> Why the hell you are bringing corruption issue here? Just to save your face?
> They are getting a house, government jobs for which you have to bribe interms of lakhs. How these schemes are used? is it working? You need to ask KPSS organization for pandits. Proof is pandits are returning. Now my question is what did vajapayee do?Tell me what did ultra secular modi do bring muslims fwd? What did he do increase the confidence in muslims?
> Going to court saying i will never give scholor ship to minorities even though money is given from center? heck.


Why shouldn't I ? You didn't tell me how many families benefited from it ?

Because you guys declare schemes and the money end up in off shore accounts. How many Kashmiris returned to Kashmir ?

Talk with statistics. Show me the result, not just declaration.

As for Secular Modi, why should he give extra importance for Muslims ? BTW BJP gave 24 tickets to Muslims in this years Municipal Elections, *BJP won 47 seats and all 24 Muslims won all the seats. 
*
As for Gujarati, *he brought light to 18000 villages. He laid down canal network that changed Gujarat. And he is winning with Emphatic Vote Margins. BTW no riots in Gujarat for last 1 decade, a state which had riots every year.* Do you know anything about Gujarat ?
*
BTW what did your Ultra Secular Congress did for Sikh Riots Victims of 1984,*

Kiddo, come with statistics and results.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

> 2g and coal gate is not a scam at all....you should it is profit loss. Even though 2g auction proved worst.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...general-elections-2014-a-8.html#ixzz2MmRKS4da



Would you sell yr own house valued at one crore for ten lakh rupees?
Thats what happened in Coal gate n 2G


----------



## Paan Singh

Guynextdoor2 said:


> One of RSS' solutions was to 'breed more than the muslims'- have more and more children. This stuff is from their ex head. So let's abandon family planning then? You really think they have the right solutions for the country?



I am no pro to any party but when i compare BJP rule with congress,i find huge difference.

yaar har roj scam...? dont you get shocked by it?

I was the one who voted for congress in 2009 but now never ...

i am just voting for Modi in 2014 not for BJP and i will again vote for congress if bjp made somebody else as its PM candidate


----------



## mehboobkz

> BTW no riots in Gujarat for last 1 decade, a state which had riots every year. Do you know anything about Gujarat ?
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...general-elections-2014-a-8.html#ixzz2MmRt5TcC



*And no terrorist attack either in gujarat!*



> i will again vote for congress if bjp made somebody else as its PM candidate
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/central-south-asia/234744-indian-general-elections-2014-a-9.html#ixzz2MmSQa2ft



You are a clueless sardarji of no substance then....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

Paan Singh said:


> You are an complete idiot. PArshad was distributed in school...
> 
> and his meaning was simple that their religious imam etc dont let them to do so ..
> 
> i am eggies guy but we will never hesitate to eat anything offered to me by muslim in masjid or outside.
> 
> kuch khane se kuch ho ni jayega...



If you are eggies you are ready to eat beef outside mosque? Then i want to meet you dude...really i would like to take you to the mosque.

Even if you are ready eat, i bet majority not ready. WHy because they think it is against to religion. Like you dont do anything against religion even if it has no harm. We dont do it.

About Prasad, Even if you worship my mom and give me prasad, i cant eat. It is not about against other religion. It is about islam which is completely based on ideology. 

Respecting other religion doesnt meen that you need to follow them. You just need to do just with them.


----------



## Paan Singh

doublemaster said:


> If you are eggies you are ready to eat beef outside mosque? Then i want to meet you dude...really i would like to take you to the mosque.
> 
> Even if you are ready eat, i bet majority not ready. WHy because they think it is against to religion. Like you dont do anything against religion even if it has no harm. We dont do it.
> 
> About Prasad, Even if you worship my mom and give me prasad, i cant eat. It is not about against other religion. It is about islam which is completely based on ideology.
> 
> Respecting other religion doesnt meen that you need to follow them. You just need to do just with them.



it was typo ..i m veggy and i corrected it.

just tell me onething, kuch khane se tera kuch jayega? ya mera jayega? no ..

Look,Yeh sab baatein usko dikhayi deti hai jinhe 2 wakt ki roti milti hai ...

go n sleep on footpaths,you will eat anything ..i mean anything even grass..chaey religion mein accpeted hai ya nahi hai ...

so these are just brain farts..and jinko kuch ni milta ..ask them.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Paan Singh said:


> I am no pro to any party *but when i compare BJP rule with congress,i find huge difference.*
> 
> yaar har roj scam...? dont you get shocked by it?
> 
> I was the one who voted for congress in 2009 but now never ...
> 
> i am just voting for Modi in 2014 not for BJP and i will again vote for congress if bjp made somebody else as its PM candidate



Actually I don't see any difference at all. I live in Karnataka so i know that the capacity for scamming is equal. Not one road, not one mine, not one public utlity operates here without being steeped in corruption. And govt ministries (Yeddy etc.) are the worst. And it's the BJP that's LEADING it. If you tell me that you want to elect BJP because they're more 'handsome' I might give it you, but don't tell me it's because they're not/ less corrupt. That *STUPID* man- you gotta live in the real world at times. They'll take the next 100,000 crores to be made on 3G- not remove corruption.


----------



## doublemaster

KRAIT said:


> Why shouldn't I ? You didn't tell me how many families benefited from it ?
> 
> Because you guys declare schemes and the money end up in off shore accounts. How many Kashmiris returned to Kashmir ?
> 
> Talk with statistics. Show me the result, not just declaration.
> 
> As for Secular Modi, why should he give extra importance for Muslims ? BTW BJP gave 24 tickets to Muslims in this years Municipal Elections, *BJP won 47 seats and all 24 Muslims won all the seats.
> *
> As for Gujarati, *he brought light to 18000 villages. He laid down canal network that changed Gujarat. And he is winning with Emphatic Vote Margins. BTW no riots in Gujarat for last 1 decade, a state which had riots every year.* Do you know anything about Gujarat ?
> *
> BTW what did your Ultra Secular Congress did for Sikh Riots Victims of 1984,*
> 
> Kiddo, come with statistics and results.



They made sikh PM. can u make a muslim CM in gujarat?

How may families benefited? Just read the article again which has a brief about how many benefited by jobs directly. 

By the way why should government care about pandits? I mean extra care like you asked.

Again i am asking you, what did vajapayee do to save pandits? 

I am sticking to your earlier point, `secular` congress. complete this first then go to other issues


----------



## Paan Singh

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Actually I don't see any difference at all. I live in Karnataka so i know that the capacity for scamming is equal. Not one road, not one mine, not one public utlity operates here without being steeped in corruption. And govt ministries (Yeddy etc.) are the worst. And it's the BJP that's LEADING it. If you tell me that you want to elect BJP because they're more 'handsome' I might give it you, but don't tell me it's because they're not/ less corrupt. That *STUPID* man- you gotta live in the real world at times. They'll take the next 100,000 crores to be made on 3G- not remove corruption.



I just said above that i will vote for Modi not BJP. I trust this last guy who is nationalist and can save country otherwise i am among them who will leave this country forever as i dont have courage or blood to boil myself



doublemaster said:


> They made sikh PM. can u make a muslim CM in gujarat?
> 
> How may families benefited? Just read the article again which has a brief about how many benefited by jobs directly.
> 
> By the way why should government care about pandits? I mean extra care like you asked.
> 
> Again i am asking you, what did vajapayee do to save pandits?
> 
> I am sticking to your earlier point, `secular` congress. complete this first then go to other issues



No body is secular...congress killed 10000 sikhs and have hand in various riots where muslims got killed.
Even it silently supported babari masjid demolition so secular word is for ppl like you and to brainwash you guys .

and sikh PM bana ke kya kar lia? kon sa jhanda gaad dia india mein ...

he is one of third classs PM we ever had..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ANPP

Paan Singh said:


> I just said above that i will vote for Modi not BJP. I trust this last guy who is nationalist and can save country otherwise i am among them who will leave this country forever as i dont have courage or blood to boil myself
> 
> 
> 
> No body is secular...congress killed 10000 sikhs and have hand in various riots where muslims got killed.
> Even it silently supported babari masjid demolition so secular word is for ppl like you and to brainwash you guys .
> 
> and sikh PM bana ke kya kar lia? kon sa jhanda gaad dia india mein ...
> 
> *he is one of third classs PM we ever had.*.




He is good PM,unfortunately the party which he chose, doesnt give him to show his full strength. Especially Sonia's......


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Paan Singh said:


> I just said above that i will vote for Modi not BJP. I trust this last guy who is nationalist and can save country otherwise i am among them who will leave this country forever as i dont have courage or blood to boil myself



May I point out that the BJP has NOT put up Modi as PM candidate? That both in Bihar and UP any possible allies will be lost if they did that? And let me also tell you, that while Modi is personally not corrupt, he is not above condooning the corruption of others. One of the ways in which he has kept a clean image is by making sure that there is no Lokayukta in the state for 8 years, so corruption while running in the underbelly never comes out. if there was one (like Justice Hegde in Karnataka), his image would never have been so artifically clean. He is not corrupt for sure, but the system is just as bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

Paan Singh said:


> I just said above that i will vote for Modi not BJP. I trust this last guy who is nationalist and can save country otherwise i am among them who will leave this country forever as i dont have courage or blood to boil myself
> 
> 
> 
> No body is secular...congress killed 10000 sikhs and have hand in various riots where muslims got killed.
> Even it silently supported babari masjid demolition so secular word is for ppl like you and to brainwash you guys .
> 
> and sikh PM bana ke kya kar lia? kon sa jhanda gaad dia india mein ...
> 
> he is one of third classs PM we ever had..



Correct neither congress, nor NDA is secular. But congress less harm than NDA.
Communists are much better isnt it? Why no one talking aboutt them? 
Why all these anti-congress people want only NDA?


----------



## Paan Singh

ANPP said:


> He is good PM,unfortunately the party which he chose, doesnt give him to show his full strength. Especially Sonia's......



Agar thodi sharm hoti to resign de deta  ..

and now due to him,sikhs get insulted on various forums.

When general bikram jeet was elected,people were saying that why another sikh on important post? Dint we see what another sardar did at PM post.


My father went to submit the telephone bills once,cashier asked him..

Sardar ji ek baat bolun? My dad said yes ..

Then he started to bash MMS and then he said that aisa ghatiya sardaar ni dekha aajtak..

purey desh ko khatam akr dia isne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Guynextdoor2 said:


> One of RSS' solutions was to 'breed more than the muslims'- have more and more children. This stuff is from their ex head. So let's abandon family planning then? You really think they have the right solutions for the country?


Or may be start forcing family planning in Muslims, Hindus and all the religion. They have so many kids and remain poor as so many mouths to feed, less money which leads to less education and then you say why they are backward.

Look at Sikhs, Jains etc. They don't ask for Minority protection even when they are 10 times less than Muslims. Why Muslims want everything for themselves for specially, exclusively.

And why always this Religion card. There are 450 million poor in a nation which has 81% Hindus and 14.5 % Muslims. So think which community may be more poor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

Guynextdoor2 said:


> May I point out that the BJP has NOT put up Modi as PM candidate? That both in Bihar and UP any possible allies will be lost if they did that? And let me also tell you, that while Modi is personally not corrupt, he is not above condooning the corruption of others. One of the ways in which he has kept a clean image is by making sure that there is no Lokayukta in the state for 8 years, so corruption while running in the underbelly never comes out. if there was one (like Justice Hegde in Karnataka), his image would never have been so artifically clean. He is not corrupt for sure, but the system is just as bad.



Tell me when JDU will go from NDA...

we will talk this on some other day when results will get announced or near elections


----------



## doublemaster

Guynextdoor2 said:


> May I point out that the BJP has NOT put up Modi as PM candidate? That both in Bihar and UP any possible allies will be lost if they did that? And let me also tell you, that while Modi is personally not corrupt, he is not above condooning the corruption of others. One of the ways in which he has kept a clean image is by making sure that there is no Lokayukta in the state for 8 years, so corruption while running in the underbelly never comes out. if there was one (like Justice Hegde in Karnataka), his image would never have been so artifically clean. He is not corrupt for sure, but the system is just as bad.



Exactly, there was no lokayukta only to catch corruption. Even though still there are some cases reported. 
Karnataka also had same situation. Once Santhosh hegde was appointed, then half the cabinet was in jail. Never ever happened like that before.

Same BJP members who once caught red hand watching **** in assembly 

How many RTI activists death happened in Gujarat?


----------



## Paan Singh

doublemaster said:


> Correct neither congress, nor NDA is secular. *But congress less harm than NDA.*
> Communists are much better isnt it? Why no one talking aboutt them?
> Why all these anti-congress people want only NDA?



yeh baat kisi aur ko na bol dena in public  

wahin chittar padh jayenge


----------



## jatt+gutts

your dad should have told him who saved india when india was going bankrupt in 1992..same sardar. aur vaisay bhi sardar toh pehla pm bana. before that all non sardars. onho nay konsay jhanday gar diyay. at least he is honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

KRAIT said:


> Or may be start forcing family planning in Muslims, Hindus and all the religion. They have so many kids and remain poor as so many mouths to feed, less money which leads to less education and then you say why they are backward.
> 
> Look at Sikhs, Jains etc. They don't ask for Minority protection even when they are 10 times less than Muslims. Why Muslims want everything for themselves for specially, exclusively.
> 
> And why always this Religion card. There are 450 million poor in a nation which has 81% Hindus and 14.5 % Muslims. So think which community may be more poor.



yaar sharam aani chaiye jo log quota maang ke apna career dekhte hai ..ya facilities lete hai ..


----------



## JonAsad

Rahul Gandhi for President- -


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Paan Singh said:


> Tell me when JDU will go from NDA...
> 
> we will talk this on some other day when results will get announced or near elections



they have what they want right? nitish in CM, will be CM again in 4 years. They can afford to stay out of NDA. And BJP will continue to support Nitish because the combine has worked well. It makes more sense to sacrifice one man (Modi) than lose an entire state- especially if UP is also involved.


----------



## Paan Singh

jatt+gutts said:


> your dad should have told him who saved india when india was going bankrupt in 1992..same sardar. aur vaisay bhi sardar toh pehla pm bana. before that all non sardars. onho nay konsay jhanday gar diyay. at least he is honest.



then? ab kahan gya ? bhool gya saari economics? 

and go find out the guys who did reforms..and who did that ..

narsimha rao did gr8 job at that time otherwise you can t save mms on the bases of that so called 92 reforms ..

Even now we are near bankruptcy ..where he is ?

sleeping under the saari of mummy sonia?


----------



## doublemaster

KRAIT said:


> Or may be start forcing family planning in Muslims, Hindus and all the religion. They have so many kids and remain poor as so many mouths to feed, less money which leads to less education and then you say why they are backward.
> 
> Look at Sikhs, Jains etc. They don't ask for Minority protection even when they are 10 times less than Muslims. Why Muslims want everything for themselves for specially, exclusively.
> 
> And why always this Religion card. There are 450 million poor in a nation which has 81% Hindus and 14.5 % Muslims. So think which community may be more poor.



They dont need protection because, you guys have changed their religion in such way that you cant even find the difference now . Hindus pray to their god, they pray to yours. Both think each others religion as part of other. Enough drama again

Why Christian beg for protection?

Now coming to family planning. 
RSS is asking for Hindus to breed more...dint they ask? Tell me isnt it bad for country? Is this a solution they found? What a comedey these people want to rule us.

Now assume that muslims are getting increased. Why are you scared? You wouldnt like India if muslims are more than hindus?


----------



## Paan Singh

Guynextdoor2 said:


> they have what they want right? nitish in CM, will be CM again in 4 years. They can afford to stay out of NDA. And BJP will continue to support Nitish because the combine has worked well. It makes more sense to sacrifice one man (Modi) than lose an entire state- especially if UP is also involved.



Bhai ..nitish ko jyada jarurat hai BJP ki ..

and allies to aur bi mil jayenge .. 

just wait n watch ....


----------



## Dillinger

JonAsad said:


> Rahul Gandhi for President- -



Jon yaara, you really hate us don't you? Dekh if you want to ruin us so bad then just nuke us man..just don't talk about that reprobate being our PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doublemaster

jatt+gutts said:


> your dad should have told him who saved india when india was going bankrupt in 1992..same sardar. aur vaisay bhi sardar toh pehla pm bana. before that all non sardars. onho nay konsay jhanday gar diyay. at least he is honest.



There is no one more honest and decent than him.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

JonAsad said:


> Rahul Gandhi for President- -



president in india is less effective than rahman malik in pakistan  

wrong troll ..hahhaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

KRAIT said:


> Or may be start forcing family planning in Muslims, Hindus and all the religion. They have so many kids and remain poor as so many mouths to feed, less money which leads to less education and then you say why they are backward.
> 
> Look at Sikhs, Jains etc. They don't ask for Minority protection even when they are 10 times less than Muslims. Why Muslims want everything for themselves for specially, exclusively.
> 
> And why always this Religion card. There are 450 million poor in a nation which has 81% Hindus and 14.5 % Muslims. So think which community may be more poor.



No- to CONVINCE them the way we convinced hindus. Why do you insist on doing stone age things? In this same breath why don't you also talk about the fact that enrollment of muslims, especially girls, in schools has shot up? (if I'm not wrong the improvement is the highest we have seen in any community in recent times). So if they work hard and try to improve themselves you don't ackowledge that. Are you trying to say that corruption, mismanagement and lack of growth is because of muslims? Most govt. workers are hindus aren't they? So how does this become a community issue?


----------



## Gentelman

future supposed reign og BJP will indeed be interesting for Indians....


----------



## Dillinger

@arp2041 I regret to inform you that I cannot help you. There is nothing you can do for him. Its an exercise in futility. Just let it be. He'll eat you raw and even then he'll keep torturing you with rhetoric. 

Remember what I said about people blindly following Modi and BJP- How I don't like that- these fellows are the other extreme- blind Congress supporters. Chad yaar..tu post kar apni logical aur sensible baatein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

jatt+gutts said:


> your dad should have told him who saved india when india was going bankrupt in 1992..same sardar. aur vaisay bhi sardar toh pehla pm bana. before that all non sardars. onho nay konsay jhanday gar diyay. at least he is honest.




Sadly people seem to be interested in forgetting these things. they'd like to believe that growth 'just' came.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

Secular guys needs to read this article ..

perfect hai ek dam

Why the pundits keep getting it wrong on Narendra Modi | Firstpost


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Dillinger said:


> @arp2041 I regret to inform you that I cannot help you. There is nothing you can do for him. Its an exercise in futility. Just let it be. He'll eat you raw and even then he'll keep torturing you with rhetoric.
> 
> Remember what I said about people blindly following Modi and BJP- How I don't like that- *these fellows are the other extreme- blind Congress supporters.* Chad yaar..tu post kar apni logical aur sensible baatein.



I'm the first to call RG an @$$hole....


----------



## KRAIT

jatt+gutts said:


> your dad should have told him who saved india when india was going bankrupt in 1992..same sardar. aur vaisay bhi sardar toh pehla pm bana. before that all non sardars. onho nay konsay jhanday gar diyay. at least he is honest.


He is the only Congress leader I like. But I hated Congress when they made him, a Sikh, to say sorry for Sikh riots of 1984 and the Gandhi family never said sorry for those riots. Not a Single Conviction made. And it was RSS and BJP people who saved Sikhs in Delhi. 

I know what Sikhs did for Hindus. How they protected us. They protected everyone. 

I feel so bad that such a great person is made a puppet by this Gandhi family.

Congress is the most communal party in this country which wears the mask of Secularism.

If Sikhs were not just 2-3 % but 14 % like Muslims, we might have had a more powerful and good nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

JonAsad said:


> Rahul Gandhi for President- -



Good, Indian president has no powers.


----------



## jatt+gutts

Paan Singh said:


> then? ab kahan gya ? bhool gya saari economics?
> 
> and go find out the guys who did reforms..and who did that ..
> 
> narsimha rao did gr8 job at that time otherwise you can t save mms on the bases of that so called 92 reforms ..
> 
> Even now we are near bankruptcy ..where he is ?
> 
> sleeping under the saari of mummy sonia?



narsima rao was charged for corruption and sentenced 3 years. it was finanace minister man mohan singh who initiated economic reform. indian economy has slowed down but is at much better shape today its because of him.


----------



## Dillinger

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I'm the first to call RG an @$$hole....



Indeed ans that serves the purpose of this nation how? Lets see, do you really think once the BJP comes to power it will start inciting riots or something? I despise the RSS/VHP/BD folks more than you can imagine- constantly getting into fights with them all the time. You need to realize though that the BJP has learned over the years to sideline these nutcases when it comes to important policy decisions. So what exactly are your objections?


----------



## mehboobkz

> If Sikhs were not just 2-3 % but 14 % like Muslims, we might have had a more powerful and good nation.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...eneral-elections-2014-a-10.html#ixzz2MmaqXCkh



Well said.


----------



## ANPP

doublemaster said:


> Correct neither congress, nor NDA is secular. But congress less harm than NDA.
> Communists are much better isnt it? Why no one talking aboutt them?
> *Why all these anti-congress people want only NDA?*



DO you have any other nation wide choice rather than NDA.....No


----------



## doublemaster

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Sadly people seem to be interested in forgetting these things. they'd like to believe that growth 'just' came.



Not enough, there is a twist, Before NDA growth was more than NDA time. Thats funny that still they went to india shining campaign. Idiots.


----------



## ANPP

JonAsad said:


> Rahul Gandhi for President- -



Begani shadi me JonAsad deewana.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doublemaster

ANPP said:


> DO you have any other nation wide choice rather than NDA.....No



NDA is not a choice at all...They are not less corrupt. 
Start voting communists, then only they can reach center. They cant take extreme steps to reach center like `demolition` of temple or msq.



mehboobkz said:


> Well said.



Look these lunatics are BJP voters. Congress doesnt get votes from these kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ANPP

doublemaster said:


> They dont need protection because, you guys have changed their religion in such way that you cant even find the difference now . Hindus pray to their god, they pray to yours. Both think each others religion as part of other. Enough drama again
> 
> Why Christian beg for protection?
> 
> Now coming to family planning.
> RSS is asking for Hindus to breed more...dint they ask? Tell me isnt it bad for country? Is this a solution they found? What a comedey these people want to rule us.
> 
> Now assume that muslims are getting increased. Why are you scared? You wouldnt like India if muslims are more than hindus?



Thats why family planning should be forced.

Right now...Molwis say muslim to birth at least 10 child.
RSS is saying to breed more to Hindus.
& if you see Kerala, where Church also request to people to grow there population(increase birth rate).

So over all these religious fundamental will support population growth, and population growth is the main problem in India.................*SO FAMILY PLANNING SHOULD FORCED, AND DEMAND OF TIME EVER THAN BEFORE.*


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Dillinger said:


> Indeed ans that serves the purpose of this nation how? Lets see, do you really think once the BJP comes to power it will start inciting riots or something? I despise the RSS/VHP/BD folks more than you can imagine- constantly getting into fights with them all the time. You need to realize though that the BJP has learned over the years to sideline these nutcases when it comes to important policy decisions. So what exactly are your objections?



I have not seen the 'sidelining' you claim. On the contrary, because they're swatting flies in the opposition benches for well over a decade lack of political patronage and money (BJP made only about 900 Crores over last 5 years vs Congress 2200 crores through 'donations') has bled them. In states where BJP has conslidated power (karnataka etc.) these organizations as well as a general strategy of using relegion and caste has been given full scope. In Karnata, the big game was to get the influential Lingayat community on their side by changing legislation and handing over lucrative mutts to their communities- it is notable that not only did the Lingayat's bring the BJP to power here, when the full scope of Yeddy's corruption came out, it was the Lingayats who protected him. 

You think the BJP has given up on 'social engineering'? It will ALWAYS be one of their cornerstones becuase that is the best guarantee of long term power. As early as last year they made revisions to text books that showed pakistan as a 'little island' in the arabian sea. Most importantly, while your speculation is that BJP will bring 'Modi' to power- They just aren't gonna do that. it's just a figment of people's imagination. BJP PM will also be a corrupt jackass on the lines of Nitin Gadakari.


----------



## doublemaster

KRAIT said:


> He is the only Congress leader I like. But I hated Congress when they made him, a Sikh, to say sorry for Sikh riots of 1984 and the Gandhi family never said sorry for those riots. Not a Single Conviction made. And it was RSS and BJP people who saved Sikhs in Delhi.
> 
> I know what Sikhs did for Hindus. How they protected us. They protected everyone.
> 
> I feel so bad that such a great person is made a puppet by this Gandhi family.
> 
> Congress is the most communal party in this country which wears the mask of Secularism.
> 
> If Sikhs were not just 2-3 % but 14 % like Muslims, we might have had a more powerful and good nation.



You kept your pandit agenda aside? You couldnt save Vajapayee?

Congress might have killed innocent sikhs. They never showed enemity before assassination of Indira Gandhi. And Never showed any enemity after that riot. Through out the country sikhs are still enjoying much greater position. They made Sikh as PM. They Gave sikhs many other role in government say. They gave role in Army. 

Can this apply to BJP?


----------



## jatt+gutts

even if indian grows 5% per cent. 5% of two trillion is 100 billion and if population of india is a billion it means each person may be having a 100 dollar more. and if average family is 5 persons. then income per family increased if 500 dollars meaning about 27000 rupees or a lCD 55 inch tv...at least indian is growing and not in recession


----------



## Paan Singh

doublemaster said:


> You kept your pandit agenda aside? You couldnt save Vajapayee?
> 
> Congress might have killed innocent sikhs. They never showed enemity before assassination of Indira Gandhi. And Never showed any enemity after that riot. Through out the country sikhs are still enjoying much greater position. They made Sikh as PM. They Gave sikhs many other role in government say.* They gave role in Army.
> *
> Can this apply to BJP?



Sikhs are concluded as Martial race and from biritsh RAJ they are included in army on that bases like gorkha's etc.
FYI,indian army follows the same selection process as it was under british or even indian police system have not observed any change since then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

ANPP said:


> Thats why family planning should be forced.
> 
> Right now...Molwis say muslim to birth at least 10 child.
> RSS is saying to breed more to Hindus.
> & if you see Kerala, where Church also request to people to grow there population(increase birth rate).
> 
> So over all these religious fundamental will support population growth, and population growth is the main problem in India.................*SO FAMILY PLANNING SHOULD FORCED, AND DEMAND OF TIME EVER THAN BEFORE.*



Mowlvis dont say breed 10 child. They say it is prohibited to stop having children thinking only financial benefits. If there are any other reasons, any other reason you can stop with one. 

By the way how it is loss to country if a person has more children?


----------



## ANPP

doublemaster said:


> You kept your pandit agenda aside? You couldnt save Vajapayee?
> 
> Congress might have killed innocent sikhs. They never showed enemity before assassination of Indira Gandhi. And Never showed any enemity after that riot. Through out the country sikhs are still enjoying much greater position. They made Sikh as PM. They Gave sikhs many other role in government say. *They gave role in Army. *
> 
> Can this apply to BJP?



What a idiot........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

doublemaster said:


> Not enough, there is a twist, Before NDA growth was more than NDA time. Thats funny that still they went to india shining campaign. Idiots.



NDA was very serious in controlling the fiscal deficit in their whole tenure. Jaswant Singh/Jaswant Sinha never hesitated to take tough major for good health of the economy, when congress took power in 2004 we were in economic boom with very high GDP growth which showed good result for another few years. While Vajapayee pioneered the Golden Quadrilateral highway and NS-EW highway. I think the only great contribution Congress achieved was the civil nuclear deal which ended our nuclear isolation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## doublemaster

Paan Singh said:


> Sikhs are concluded as Martial race and from biritsh RAJ they are included in army on that bases like gorkha's etc.
> FYI,indian army follows the same selection process as it was under british or even indian police system have not observed any change since then.



Fine.....apart from army.? I am not trying to say that they dont deserve it. I am trying to say that, congress doesnt treat them as enemy. Thats all.


----------



## ANPP

jatt+gutts said:


> even if indian grows 5% per cent. 5% of two trillion is 100 billion and if population of india is a billion it means each person may be having a 100 dollar more. and if average family is 5 persons. then income per family increased if 500 dollars meaning about 27000 rupees or a lCD 55 inch tv...at least indian is growing and not in recession




lol let I am showing you the fact. India's GDP grow by 5% in a year. now you can think that we still are advancing & destroying poverty, but in real at same time mahgai 10% se badh rhi hai dost.


Means a guy earn 100$ in 2012, assume certain thing had price of 20$. SO he can earn 5 item of that.
Next year he earn 105$(5% growth), but same time price of thing is 22$, means now he only can earn less than 5item.

So actually there is a recession.


----------



## jatt+gutts

oye yaar 5% is real growth rate.. its inflation adjusted.. ayyi samj hun. other wise indias growth rate is inflation + real growth rate... if infaltion is 10 and real growth rate is 5% then nominal growth rate is 15%.


----------



## doublemaster

Gigawatt said:


> NDA was very serious in controlling the fiscal deficit in their whole tenure. Jaswant Singh/Jaswant Sinha never hesitated to take tough major for good health of the economy, *when congress took power in 2004 we were in economic boom with very high GDP growth which showed good result for another few years*. While Vajapayee pioneered the Golden Quadrilateral highway and NS-EW highway. I think the only great contribution Congress achieved was the civil nuclear deal which ended our nuclear isolation.



You mean because of NDA work congress took benefits? 

But they did not reach congress growth. At time of NDA growth of india began. Still couldnt reach peak of congress.


Edit:

http://m.financialexpress.com/news/indian-economic-growth-beat-chinas-in-feb-hsbc-survey/1083911/
Indian economic growth beat China's in Feb: HSBC survey



ANPP said:


> jat budhi..............
> lol let I am showing you the fact. India's GDP grow by 5% in a year. now you can think that we still are advancing & destroying poverty, but in real at same time mahgai 10% se badh rhi hai dost.
> 
> 
> Means a guy earn 100$ in 2012, assume certain thing had price of 20$. SO he can earn 5 item of that.
> Next year he earn 105$(5% growth), but same time price of thing is 22$, means now he only can earn less than 5item.
> 
> So actually there is a recession.



Inflation at 6% now.


----------



## KRAIT

doublemaster said:


> You kept your pandit agenda aside? You couldnt save Vajapayee?
> Congress might have killed innocent sikhs. They never showed enemity before assassination of Indira Gandhi. And Never showed any enemity after that riot. Through out the country sikhs are still enjoying much greater position. They made Sikh as PM. They Gave sikhs many other role in overnment say. They gave role in Army. Can this apply to BJP?


Well, so you kill 3000 Innocent Sikhs because two Sikh killed Indira Gandhi, and forget about it with no convictions.

And you remember 790 Muslims killed along with around 300 Hindus, in a riot which was started by Muslims by burning men, women and children alive, a total 58 people.

As for why Maulvi should ask people to have less kids so that the people can have more money to feed and educate their kids.

And you said, why is it bad to have more kids ? Dude India's population is 1.2 billion. And Muslims who are poor still don't understand family planning. How are you supposed to get economic growth.

BTW Muslims are 14 % in India and 2-3 % Sikhs in India, why there are such a low number of Soldiers in Armed Forces compared to Sikhs. Don't you think your beloved Congress should ask them to fight for their country or do they don't want to ? 

As for making Manmohan Singh PM, it was due to Kalam told that Sonia can't become PM. 

BTW Kalam was nominated Presidential Candidate by RSS and you backed Pranab Mukherjee.

RSS favours Kalam but NDA divided over its Presidential candidate, Sangma insists he is in the race : North, News - India Today


----------



## ANPP

doublemaster said:


> Mowlvis dont say breed 10 child. They say it is prohibited to stop having children thinking only financial benefits. If there are any other reasons, any other reason you can stop with one.
> 
> By the way how it is loss to country if a person has more children?



Same thing. I also see a lot of videos of molwies about that. They always put Kuran as their suppot thats why I said it.

Just see problems by increasing population, alot of papers are here in INTERNET.


----------



## jatt+gutts

ANPP said:


> jat budhi..............
> lol let I am showing you the fact. India's GDP grow by 5% in a year. now you can think that we still are advancing & destroying poverty, but in real at same time mahgai 10% se badh rhi hai dost.
> 
> 
> Means a guy earn 100$ in 2012, assume certain thing had price of 20$. SO he can earn 5 item of that.
> Next year he earn 105$(5% growth), but same time price of thing is 22$, means now he only can earn less than 5item.
> 
> So actually there is a recession.



kash ke sari india may jat budhi hoti toh koyee bhooka nanga nahin hota. which are the best states in india by the way..punjab and haryana.. jat budhi hoyee naah better maray bhai jiskee vajah say jat kabhee bhikaree nahin hotay..ok here i tell you what is a real growth rate means

Real GDP is gross domestic product in constant dollars. In other words, it is a nation's total output of goods and services, adjusted for price changes. Real GDP can be compared to nominal GDP, which is GDP in current dollars, (i.e. the nation's output in actual dollars in a given year). Here's an example: suppose in year 1 a country produced a total of five widgets priced at $10 each, or $50 total. In year 2, it produced the same five widgets, but the price rose to $12, or $60 total. Assume year 1 is the base year used to calculate real GDP. In year 1, nominal GDP was $50 and real GDP was also $50. In year 2, nominal GDP was $60; but real GDP was only $50, because in constant (year one) dollars, only $50 in widgets were produced. By eliminating the effect of price changes, real GDP allows economists to make useful comparisons of a nation's output and services. Note that real GDP is also known as constant-price GDP and inflation-corrected GDP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ANPP

jatt+gutts said:


> kash ke sari india may jat budhi hoti toh bhooka nanga nahin hota. which are the best states in india by the way..punjab and haryana.. jat budhi hoyee naah better maray bhai jiskee vajah say jat kabhee bhikaree nahin hotay..ok here i tell you what is a real growth rate means
> 
> Real GDP is gross domestic product in constant dollars. In other words, it is a nation's total output of goods and services, adjusted for price changes. Real GDP can be compared to nominal GDP, which is GDP in current dollars, (i.e. the nation's output in actual dollars in a given year). Here's an example: suppose in year 1 a country produced a total of five widgets priced at $10 each, or $50 total. In year 2, it produced the same five widgets, but the price rose to $12, or $60 total. Assume year 1 is the base year used to calculate real GDP. In year 1, nominal GDP was $50 and real GDP was also $50. In year 2, nominal GDP was $60; but real GDP was only $50, because in constant (year one) dollars, only $50 in widgets were produced. By eliminating the effect of price changes, real GDP allows economists to make useful comparisons of a nation's output and services. Note that real GDP is also known as constant-price GDP and inflation-corrected GDP.



Sorry for that yar, thoda feelings me bh gya that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

KRAIT said:


> Well, so you kill 3000 Innocent Sikhs because two Sikh killed Indira Gandhi, and forget about it with no convictions.
> 
> And you remember 790 Muslims killed along with around 300 Hindus, *in a riot which was started by Muslims by burning men, women and children alive, a total 58 people.*
> As for why Maulvi should ask people to have less kids so that the people can have more money to feed and educate their kids.
> 
> And you said, why is it bad to have more kids ? Dude India's population is 1.2 billion. And Muslims who are poor still don't understand family planning. How are you supposed to get economic growth.
> 
> BTW Muslims are 14 % in India and 2-3 % Sikhs in India, why there are such a low number of Soldiers in Armed Forces compared to Sikhs. Don't you think your beloved Congress should ask them to fight for their country or do they don't want to ?
> 
> As for making Manmohan Singh PM, it was due to Kalam told that Sonia can't become PM.
> 
> BTW Kalam was nominated Presidential Candidate by RSS and you backed Pranab Mukherjee.
> 
> RSS favours Kalam but NDA divided over its Presidential candidate, Sangma insists he is in the race : North, News - India Today



So every muslim should pay the price? Wasn't it enough to make sure that each of those men was swiftly punished instead of dragging others who had nothing to do with anything being dragged in to pay the price?


----------



## INDIC

doublemaster said:


> You mean because of NDA work congress took benefits?
> 
> But they did not reach congress growth. At time of NDA growth of india began. Still couldnt reach peak of congress.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Indian economic growth beat China's in Feb: HSBC survey - Financial Express Mobile
> Indian economic growth beat China's in Feb: HSBC survey
> 
> 
> 
> Inflation at 6% now.



Yes,controlling fiscal deficit is key to economic boom and it can't be controlled in few months, it takes years to do it. Congress chose wrong alliance partner in both tenure and forced to neglect it, now our debt is more than our foreign exchange reserve.


----------



## mehboobkz

It&#8217;s official: Centre gives Rs 778.09 crore for drought relief to Maharashtra, but not a single pie to Gujarat | DeshGujarat

http://deshgujarat.com/2013/02/25/injustice-to-gujarat-by-centre-i-couldnt-oppose-as-i-was-congress-mpvitthal-radadia/


----------



## KRAIT

Guynextdoor2 said:


> So every muslim should pay the price? Wasn't it enough to make sure that each of those men was swiftly punished instead of dragging others who had nothing to do with anything being dragged in to pay the price?


240 Hindus also got killed. BTW why did 3000 Sikhs pay the price over 2 Sikhs who killed Indira Gandhi. 

What type of logic is that ? Why don't you guys see that Hindus and Sikhs also got killed ? What was there fault who got killed at first place ?



Guynextdoor2 said:


> So every muslim should pay the price? Wasn't it enough to make sure that each of those men was swiftly punished instead of dragging others who had nothing to do with anything being dragged in to pay the price?


240 Hindus also got killed after riots started. It was Communal Riot.

BTW why did 3000 Sikhs pay the price over 2 Sikhs who killed Indira Gandhi. It was a Genocide.

Why were those 58 Hindus killed at first place ?

What type of logic is that ? Why don't you guys see that Hindus and Sikhs also got killed ? What was there fault who got killed at first place ?


----------



## doublemaster

KRAIT said:


> Well, so you kill 3000 Innocent Sikhs because two Sikh killed Indira Gandhi, and forget about it with *no convictions*.
> 
> And you remember 790 Muslims killed along with around 300 Hindus, *in a riot which was started by Muslims by burning men*, women and children alive, a total 58 people.
> 
> As for why Maulvi should ask people to have less kids so that the people can have more money to feed and educate their kids.
> 
> And you said, why is it bad to have more kids ? Dude India's population is 1.2 billion. And Muslims who are poor still don't understand family planning. How are you supposed to get economic growth.
> 
> BTW Muslims are 14 % in India and 2-3 % Sikhs in India, why there are such a low number of Soldiers in Armed Forces compared to Sikhs. Don't you think your beloved Congress should ask them to fight for their country or do they don't want to ?
> 
> As for making Manmohan Singh PM, it was due to Kalam told that Sonia can't become PM.
> 
> BTW Kalam was nominated Presidential Candidate by RSS and you backed Pranab Mukherjee.
> 
> RSS favours Kalam but NDA divided over its Presidential candidate, Sangma insists he is in the race : North, News - India Today



1. Correct sikhs can hate them even though they are `started` (in your words, like in guratat muslims started) riots. If no one is convicted why are u blaming congress? You have to blame court.Modi is not convicted what should i say now? Fine dont vote congress, Even though i think that they changed their attitude. In the same way dont vote BJP too...I am not asking you to vote congress. Why the hell you should vote BJP? Because they killed muslims which is still ok?

2. Muslims did not start it. If you want explanation i can create a new thread here and post link, so that every time i needn't repeat. Suppose muslims started it, does your religion say that you can kill many other innocents ? Why cant you just condemn both incident? By the way from where did u get numbers? i mean death figures?

3. If Kalam did not allow sonia to become PM, then he is fool. It is good that he is thrown out now. Suppose Kalam did not allow, she dint have any other choice? Same person was given as FM back in same party. (May not be gandhi family). What are u trying to say here? Couldnt she become PM after pratibha patil took over?

4. Kalam is `My` choice? Read the link you posted..it says NDA devided....They play all kind of politics.

5. By the way as i remember Takre had some problems with sikhs....why dont u show some sympathi in this case?

6. You are converned with economic situation of muslims when they have more kids, If you are concerned about them so much...then pls then really their situation will not improve if BJP is in power. I have seen enough in karnataka...I have seen their goonda giri in my own eyes.


----------



## doublemaster

Gigawatt said:


> Yes,controlling fiscal deficit is key to economic boom and it can't be controlled in few months, it takes years to do it. Congress chose wrong alliance partner in both tenure and forced to neglect it, now our debt is more than our foreign exchange reserve.



UPA is taking measures to it. Recent budget is based on that. Without compromising GDP. 
Isnt that good that now we might be growing more than china?
By the way as i remember debt of gujarat increased 3 times pre-modi. Is this ok?


----------



## illusion8

doublemaster said:


> 1. Correct sikhs can hate them even though they are `started` (in your words, like in guratat muslims started) riots. If no one is convicted why are u blaming congress? You have to blame court.Modi is not convicted what should i say now? Fine dont vote congress, Even though i think that they changed their attitude. In the same way dont vote BJP too...I am not asking you to vote congress. Why the hell you should vote BJP? Because they killed muslims which is still ok?
> 
> 2. Muslims did not start it. If you want explanation i can create a new thread here and post link, so that every time i needn't repeat. Suppose muslims started it, does your religion say that you can kill many other innocents ? Why cant you just condemn both incident? By the way from where did u get numbers? i mean death figures?
> 
> 3. If Kalam did not allow sonia to become PM, then he is fool. It is good that he is thrown out now. Suppose Kalam did not allow, she dint have any other choice? Same person was given as FM back in same party. (May not be gandhi family). What are u trying to say here? Couldnt she become PM after pratibha patil took over?
> 
> 4. Kalam is `My` choice? Read the link you posted..it says NDA devided....They play all kind of politics.
> 
> 5. By the way as i remember Takre had some problems with sikhs....why dont u show some sympathi in this case?
> 
> 6. You are converned with economic situation of muslims when they have more kids, If you are concerned about them so much...then pls then really their situation will not improve if BJP is in power. I have seen enough in karnataka...I have seen their goonda giri in my own eyes.



I noticed that you are a Jamaat follower - so is JI contesting elections in India?


----------



## doublemaster

KRAIT said:


> 240 Hindus also got killed. BTW why did 3000 Sikhs pay the price over 2 Sikhs who killed Indira Gandhi.
> 
> What type of logic is that ? Why don't you guys see that Hindus and Sikhs also got killed ? What was there fault who got killed at first place ?
> 
> 240 Hindus also got killed after riots started. It was Communal Riot.
> 
> BTW why did 3000 Sikhs pay the price over 2 Sikhs who killed Indira Gandhi. It was a Genocide.
> 
> Why were those 58 Hindus killed at first place ?
> 
> What type of logic is that ? Why don't you guys see that Hindus and Sikhs also got killed ? What was there fault who got killed at first place ?



It was a communal riot...But modi government allowed riots after godhra...there is no doubt in that.
Death of Ihsan Jafri alone is enough to say....Even though he called soo many police officers, pleaded for help....no help arrived.
MLA got killed.....



illusion8 said:


> I noticed that you are a Jamaat follower - so is JI contesting elections in India?



They may not participate in lokhsabha elections...But i think SDPI is participating. Agenda of SDPI is to defeat congress....


----------



## illusion8

doublemaster said:


> It was a communal riot...But modi government allowed riots after godhra...there is no doubt in that.
> Death of Ihsan Jafri alone is enough to say....Even though he called soo many police officers, pleaded for help....no help arrived.
> MLA got killed.....
> 
> 
> 
> They may not participate in lokhsabha elections...But i think SDPI is participating. Agenda of SDPI is to defeat congress....



Isn't JI an anti India / anti Hindu party?


----------



## KS

Infinity said:


> Who ever are against BJP & Congress Lead Government policies.............



No please tell me who all are against them.


----------



## doublemaster

illusion8 said:


> Isn't JI an anti India / anti Hindu party?



They are not.


----------



## KS

doublemaster said:


> They are not.



They are.



> Officially, the organization describes its objective as "Iqaamat-e-Deen" or "Establishment of (Islamic) way of life in all aspects of life" with "achievement of divine pleasure and success in the Hereafter" as the sole motive of the effort. It also defines it core doctrine as &#8220;La Ilaha Illallahu Muhammadur Rasulullah&#8221;, i.e. "the Divine Being is solely Allah, there being no God except Him, and that Muhammad is Allah's messenger". It also states that the Quran and Sunnah would be its base, and all objectives would be achieved only through constructive and peaceful methods of propagation



Such sharia rage boys are explicitly anti-India and have no place in politically secular and culturally Dharmic India.


----------



## illusion8

doublemaster said:


> They are not.



SIMI and possibly IM - the terrorist organizations is from Jamaat e Islami roots isn't it? Maudodi the founder of Jammat was anti India, they have close links with Jamaati's in Pakistan and Bangladesh who are anti India and anti Hindu...right?

They are as anti India and anti Hindu as one can get, I am sure they cultivate links with many known islamist organizations and are at the forefront of many anti social and communal incidents.


----------



## KS

doublemaster said:


> It was a communal riot...But modi government allowed riots after godhra...there is no doubt in that.
> Death of Ihsan Jafri alone is enough to say....Even though he called soo many police officers, pleaded for help....no help arrived.
> MLA got killed.....



All lies and myths.

You only say about the 68 people who died, but refuse to say about the 200 people where saved by the police and about the 8 Hindus who were shot dead by the police in saving the Muslims.

You refuse to say that it was local Congress leader who actually led the mob that killed Ehsan Jafri

You refuse to say that the supreme-court appointed SIT itself has established that it was Jafri's firing that provocated the mob.

You refuse to say/or dont know that the police commissioner PC Pandey came to Jafri's house in the morning and offered him safe passage out of there..but he refused to take it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

doublemaster said:


> It was a communal riot...But modi government allowed riots after godhra...there is no doubt in that. Death of Ihsan Jafri alone is enough to say....Even though he called soo many police officers, pleaded for help....no help arrived. LA got killed.....They may not participate in lokhsabha elections...But i think SDPI is participating. Agenda of SDPI is to defeat congress....


Modi allowed riot, not proven. BTW Congress Govt. started Sikh Genocide. Don't bring single cases and paint it with typical Teesta Sitalvad color on it. We know what happened. Gujarat Riots, BJP minister Convicted and Bajrang Dal leader Babu Bajrangi convicted, life sentence till death. Why couldn't govt. of Congress ever caught Sikh Murderers ?

You are dodging my questions. Why Muslims don't join Armed forces when they are much higher in number than Sikhs ?

Why you don't talk about Hindus that were killed at first place. 58 Hindus and then later on around 240 Hindus also. You are focusing on just Muslims death ?

Better talk with facts and proper backing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

KS said:


> They are.
> 
> 
> 
> Such sharia rage boys are explicitly anti-India and have no place in politically secular and *culturally Dharmic India*.



Its secular india...culturally diverse india.
They may think sharia is best. They have right to think they want. 
Difference they are islamists with real knowledge of Islam. They ask every muslim to do justice even to non-muslims.
They ask muslims not to retaliate even if they are destroyed during the riot.
They ask muslims to pay to non-muslim riot victims...
Their sessions are mostly open to public... 

They might not worship your god...But i am sure that they do justice.


----------



## Android

43% Indians back Narendra Modi as next Prime Minister: Poll | Deccan Chronicle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doublemaster

KRAIT said:


> Modi allowed riot, not proven. BTW Congress Govt. started Sikh Genocide. Don't bring single cases and paint it with typical Teesta Sitalvad color on it. We know what happened. *Gujarat Riots, BJP minister Convicted and Bajrang Dal leader Babu Bajrangi convicted, life sentence till death*. Why couldn't govt. of Congress ever caught Sikh Murderers ?
> 
> You are dodging my questions. Why Muslims don't join Armed forces when they are much higher in number than Sikhs ?
> 
> Why you don't talk about Hindus that were killed at first place. 58 Hindus and then later on around 240 Hindus also. You are focusing on just Muslims death ?
> 
> Better talk with facts and proper backing.



By the way....congress involvment also not prved in court right?
How does modi helped their arrest? One lady was mister in modi government. You need to talk to victims of gujarat to know how helpful they were.

Anyways...for modi still battle is going on....

Muslim rioters might have killed other innocent hindus...That is also equally wrong...


----------



## illusion8

doublemaster said:


> Its secular india...culturally diverse india.
> They may think sharia is best. They have right to think they want.
> Difference they are islamists with real knowledge of Islam. They ask every muslim to do justice even to non-muslims.
> They ask muslims not to retaliate even if they are destroyed during the riot.
> They ask muslims to pay to non-muslim riot victims...
> Their sessions are mostly open to public...
> 
> They might not worship your god...But i am sure that they do justice.



 That's a whole bunch of lies right there..
Islamists and peaceful  and they don't retaliate - they instigate, and peaceful towards other religions?  - who do you think you are fooling??

Asking for Shariah in a Hindu majority secular country


----------



## KS

doublemaster said:


> 1. Correct sikhs can hate them even though they are `started` (in your words, like in guratat muslims started) riots. If no one is convicted why are u blaming congress? You have to blame court.Modi is not convicted what should i say now? Fine dont vote congress, Even though i think that they changed their attitude. In the same way dont vote BJP too...I am not asking you to vote congress. Why the hell you should vote BJP? Because they killed muslims which is still ok?



Why should I not vote for BJP because some terrorist Muslims killed 59 Hindus and there was a retaliation for that ? and it was the Congress which started the whole Punjab fiasco by its patronage of Bhindranwale. And oh, we should blame the Congress because it was Rajv Gandhi who openly justified the pogrom against Sikhs and various congress leaders have themselves been seen leading the mobs.

Actually even Gujarat riots is because of the congress as many of the convicted in Godhra carnage are congress people including Haji Bilal who was the Godhra unit congress leader.

BTW doublemaster this is what Salman Khurshid wrote about the Sikh riots - Hindus and Sikhs paid for their sins



doublemaster said:


> 2. Muslims did not start it. If you want explanation i can create a new thread here and post link, so that every time i needn't repeat. Suppose muslims started it, does your religion say that you can kill many other innocents ? Why cant you just condemn both incident? By the way from where did u get numbers? i mean death figures?



Are you that brainwashed to think Muslims did not start it ?

Here, these are the convicted in the Godra case. Point out one non-Muslims 



> 1. Suleman Ahmad Hussain alias Tiger (34)
> 2. Abdul Rehman Abdul Majid Dhantiya alias Kankatto (48)
> 3. Bilal Ismail Abdul Majid Sujela alias Bilal Haji (41)
> 4. Kasim Abdul Sattar alias Kasim Biryani Ghanchi (22)
> 5. Irfan Siraj Pado Ghanchi (19)
> 6. Anwar Mohammad Mehda alais Lala Shaikh (22)
> 7. Abdul Razak Mohammad Kurkur (44)
> 8. Siddik alias Matunga Abdullah Badam (46)
> 9. Mehboob Yakub Mitha alias Popa (30)
> 10. Ramjani Binyamin Behra (28)
> 11. Hasan Ahmed Charkha alias Lalu (23)
> 12. Jabir Binyamin Behra (20)
> 13. Mehboob Khalid Chanda (31)
> 14. Soheb Yusuf Ahmed Kalandar (22)
> 15. Saukat alias Bhano Farook Abdul Sattar Pataliya (23)
> 16. Salim alias Salman Yusuf Sattar Zarda (27)
> 17. Abdul Sattar Ibrahim Gaddi Asla (39)
> 18. Abdul Rauf Abdul Majid Isa (48)
> 19. Yunus Abdulhaq alias Ghadiyali (24)
> 20. Ibrahim Abdul Razak Abdul Sattar Samol alias Bhano (20)
> 21. Siraj Mohammad Abdul Meda alias Bala (27)
> 22. Bilal Abdullah Ismail Badam Ghanchi (34)
> 23. Haji Bhuriya Abdul Sattar Ibrahim Musalman (36)
> 24. Irfan Abdul Majid Ganchi Kalandar alias Irfan Bhopo (25)
> 25. Irfan Mhammad Hanifabdul Gani Pataliya (22)
> 26. Ayud Abdul Gani Ismail Pataliya (37)
> 27. Saukat Abdulah Maulvi Ismail Badam (40)
> 28. Mohammad Hanif alias Hani Abdullah Badam (42)
> 29. Mehbub Ahmed Yusuf Hasan alais Latiko (27)
> 30. Saukat Yusuf Ismail Mohan alias Bibino (28)
> 31. Siddik Mohammad Mora (35).
> [/url]



Fact : extremist, terrorist muslims from Godhra started the carnage and their community men from Gujarat paid the price.

In that about 300 Hindu lives were also lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doublemaster

KS said:


> All lies and myths.
> 
> *You only say about the 68 people who died*, but refuse to say about the *200 people where saved* by the police and about the 8 Hindus who were shot dead by the police in saving the Muslims.
> 
> You refuse to say that it was local Congress leader who actually led the mob that killed Ehsan Jafri
> 
> You refuse to say that the supreme-court appointed SIT itself has established that it was Jafri's firing that provocated the mob.
> 
> You refuse to say/or dont know that the police commissioner PC Pandey came to Jafri's house in the morning and offered him safe passage out of there..but he refused to take it.



You mean....like 1000 only killed but refused to say remaining crores saved?

I have read about his family members narration...they deny he has fired...On what basis SIT has decided? based on people who rioted? 

Consider He has fired? WHen he has fired? Did he went into some Hindu area and fired? He fired at the mob which refused to go...How can u say that this is reason for his death? 

He is a honest man...He could escape without worrying about others....but he didn't do so. He asked for every ones exit.

babu Bajrangi clearly says who is his master....


----------



## KS

doublemaster said:


> Its secular india...culturally diverse india.
> They may think sharia is best. They have right to think they want.
> Difference they are islamists with real knowledge of Islam. They ask every muslim to do justice even to non-muslims.
> They ask muslims not to retaliate even if they are destroyed during the riot.
> They ask muslims to pay to non-muslim riot victims...
> Their sessions are mostly open to public...
> 
> They might not worship your god...But i am sure that they do justice.



Yeah **** Sharia and those who want that in India.

They can peacefully migrate to Pakistan which was created precisely for that. 

India was/is/will be a culturally Dharmic nation where other faiths are respected.

See this is what people always suspect Muslims for - when in minority talk nice things about secularism, tolerance and all such stuf, but once the number grows reveal the true color. Demand sharia, demand this , demand that. And you people are no different.


----------



## doublemaster

KS said:


> Why should I not vote for BJP because some terrorist Muslims killed 59 Hindus and there was a retaliation for that ? and it was the Congress which started the whole Punjab fiasco by its patronage of Bhindranwale. And oh, we should blame the Congress because it was Rajv Gandhi who openly justified the pogrom against Sikhs and various congress leaders have themselves been seen leading the mobs.
> 
> Actually even Gujarat riots is because of the congress as many of the convicted in Godhra carnage are congress people including Haji Bilal who was the Godhra unit congress leader.
> 
> BTW doublemaster this is what Salman Khurshid wrote about the Sikh riots - Hindus and Sikhs paid for their sins
> 
> 
> 
> Are you that brainwashed to think Muslims did not start it ?
> 
> Here, these are the convicted in the Godra case. Point out one non-Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> Fact : extremist, terrorist muslims from Godhra started the carnage and their community men from Gujarat paid the price.
> 
> In that about 300 Hindu lives were also lost.



*First Provocation: Karsevaks Clash with Muslim Vendors*
During the trial, several eyewitnesses told the court that there was a fight between karsevaks and Muslim tea vendors on the platform. Veer Chedi Pal, a survivor of the coach S- 6 inferno, told the court: &#8216;A few karsevaks beat up a Muslim vendor who had entered the coach to sell tea. Then they threw him out of the compartment.&#8217;

Some survivor karsevaks say the mob was shouting to let the abducted girls go. Everything points to a mob upsurge, not a conspiracy

Another survivor Govindsinh Ratnasinh Panda, 54, an army man travelling from Lucknow to Ahmedabad, told the court: &#8216;I had a reservation for berth 9 in coach S-6, but a Bajrang Dal activist asked me to shift to berth 3. There were about 250 people in the coach. Most passengers were sitting unreserved and were members of the Bajrang Dal. At every station, they would get down and shout Jai Shri Ram. On 27 February 2002, between 7:30 am and 7:45 am, when the train reached Godhra, the karsevaks got down and raised slogans. I got up. Ten or 12 people from my coach had alighted. I felt Bajrang Dal members had also alighted from other coaches and were shouting slogans. There was loud noise on the platform. After three or four minutes, a few passengers came running inside the coach, closed the door and said a quarrel had taken place on the platform and stones were being pelted. They told everybody to shut the windows and doors.&#8217;

*Second Provocation: Karsevaks Try to Abduct a Muslim Girl from the Platform*
There was more than a tea-stall wrangle on the platform. Some karsevaks had allegedly tried to abduct a Muslim girl. Sophia Bano Shaikh, around 18, accompanied by mother and sister, was visiting relatives in Godhra and had come to the station to board a train for her hometown Vadodara.

Sophia testified before the court that she and her family were standing on platform No. 1 when the Sabarmati pulled in. Some men with saffron strips on their head got off for tea and snacks. They were shouting Jai Shri Ram. Some of them were beating a Muslim man with a stick and shouting &#8220;Kill Musalmans&#8221;. Frightened, Sophia and her family started moving away when one of the men grabbed her from behind, clamped her mouth and tried dragging her away. Her mother shouted loudly for help; the man let go. Sophia says she and her family stood in the booking clerk&#8217;s office for a while then gave up the idea of going to Vadodara, took a rickshaw and went back to her aunt&#8217;s house. According to Sophia, the karsevaks also tried to abduct another burqa-clad woman on the platform. However, the police have failed to identify the woman or record her statement till date.

Victims of Conspiracy? They came and took whoever they could find, those who were eating, sleeping, praying, wherever they found a door open: Sughra Bibi 
PHOTOS: MAYUR BHATT


Father&#8217;s agony Fruit-seller Ishaq Mamdu&#8217;s son, despite being visually impaired, was sent to jail

Lucky escape Sughra Bibi&#8217;s grandson Irfan was 15 when he was arrested, but was let off after five weeks

Jailed dad The Jujara siblings had to quit school as a result

Blighted youth Abdul Qalandar was 17 when arrested. He got bail seven years later

Teen trauma Shaaqir Patadia was 14 when he was picked up. He got bail along with Qalandar

Though the police recorded Sophia and her family&#8217;s statement on 28 March 2002 &#8212; a month after the Godhra incident &#8212; they neither mentioned the episode in the official narration of events nor included Sophia&#8217;s statement in the first chargesheet filed on 22 May 2002. These statements were only made part of the first supplementary chargesheet filed six months later.

It was this aborted abduction of Sophia that aggravated the situation. A rumour went through the station that karsevaks had abducted many Muslim girls. A mob gathered. Though Sophia had taken refuge in the booking clerk&#8217;s office, the rumour spread that the karsevaks had successfully abducted her and other girls in coach S-6. During the trial, Purshotbhai Govardhanbhai Patel, a coach S-6 karsevak, told the court that the mob had been shouting slogans for the women to be released from the coach.


----------



## cloud

doublemaster said:


> It was a communal riot...But modi government allowed riots after godhra...there is no doubt in that.
> Death of Ihsan Jafri alone is enough to say....Even though he called soo many police officers, pleaded for help....no help arrived.
> MLA got killed.....
> 
> 
> 
> They may not participate in lokhsabha elections...But i think SDPI is participating. Agenda of SDPI is to defeat congress....




Ok.. So your absolute proof is that someone called during the riot and couldn't get help in time. Humm A bunch of police can not stop the BIG riots.. Lets say if their was a riot in the some place, so would he be the only one who would have called? I would assume that probably anyone who had access to phone would have tried to call.. May be in thousands were calling to same Police station from hundreds of places.. yet thousand still died, But riot was controlled later.

He is not proven guilty by the court, but a specific bread thump their propaganda of mass murderer after decades, for their selfish political benefit or due to their Madarssa mindset. I mean you need to pull out something more then that incident against him now to disapprove him IMO.

Now for your GDP example - just look through the history chart of GDP in google and compare it with the China/world.. You will see that world is moving up a lot faster in last decades compare to India. Plus you need to account for the Nuke test/sanctions as well. Yet the graph would still show you a good growth during NDA's term (bar sanctioned 1-2 years) . Anyway NDA's term was quite less to see the real affects, and I'm not really here for political agenda. BUT in last decade the GAP (between India vs china/world) has become more wider and wider. You see the growth but we could have done much better in the last decade if it was not for looting parties. Don't get fooled by the just growth % , nothing is getting out of this world yet the world economy is always increasing. to see the real growth can be done only by comparing it with the one who did it better (example China ).

What was the rate of employment increase in India?? Did it get any better??(in the sense How much % of the current total population employed at any time, otherwise their will always be tini tiny growth any way, families are getting bigger, so everyone has to work somewhere..
What about the health conditions? comparing to your neighbors? yeah, on the paper\graph you will see some improvement, their always will, but we need to compare it with someone else to see how good our parties did? for example - pretty much half of the world..........


----------



## KS

doublemaster said:


> You mean....like 1000 only killed but refused to say remaining crores saved?



First of all 1000 muslims were not killed 700. Yes I meant that. In Gulbarg society there were about 260 Muslims and out of them the police intervened to save about 200 Muslims shooting dead 7 rioting Hindus at risk for their own lives. But you people will go on like police ignored them, police did not take their call. It was a riot ffs, police control rooom would be deluded with calls from everywhere. Doesnt mean the police have the capability to handle all calls.




doublemaster said:


> I have read about his family members narration...they deny he has fired...On what basis SIT has decided? based on people who rioted?



Are you questioning the credibility of the Supreme court appointed SIT just because your comfortable lies are being busted ?



doublemaster said:


> He is a honest man...He could escape without worrying about others....but he didn't do so. He asked for every ones exit.



That is his problem. The point is police commissioner visited him in the morning and provided him safety..he denied it at his own risk.


----------



## doublemaster

KS said:


> Yeah **** Sharia and those who want that in India.
> 
> *They can peacefully migrate to Pakistan which was created precisely for that. *
> 
> India was/is/will be a culturally Dharmic nation where other faiths are respected.
> 
> *See this is what people always suspect Muslims for - when in minority talk nice things about secularism, tolerance and all such stuf, but once the number grows reveal the true color*. Demand sharia, demand this , demand that. And you people are no different.



Who the hell are u to say this?

There are so many hindus who wants India to be Hindu country...Should i not trust Hindus?
I really dont care India becoming Hindu country as long it is just to me. 

Dude....you are pathetic...


----------



## KS

doublemaster said:


> *First Provocation: Karsevaks Clash with Muslim Vendors*
> 
> 
> *Second Provocation: Karsevaks Try to Abduct a Muslim Girl from the Platform*
> 
> 
> Victims of Conspiracy? They came and took whoever they could find, those who were eating, sleeping, praying, wherever they found a door open: Sughra Bibi
> .



What is the source ?

Im sure some Islamist website or some NGO website that thrives by inculcating these false stories into your minds that innocent Muslims can do no wrong and how the whole world is out conspiring against them.

BTW news for you - the courts of law have already decided that it was a pre-planned, pre-meditated cold blooded conpiracy by the Muslim mob to kill the Hindu pilgrims most of them were children and women.



> AHMEDABAD, MARCH 1:
> Eleven convicts in the Godhra train burning case were today handed down death sentence while 20 others were given life imprisonment by a special court in the 2002 incident that left 59 &#8216;karsevaks&#8217; dead and triggered riots which claimed over 1,200 lives in Gujarat.
> 
> Special judge, Mr P.R. Patel, considering the case as &#8220;rarest of rare&#8221;, pronounced death penalty for 11 out of the 31 convicted in the case while 20 others were sentenced to life imprisonment.
> 
> &#8220;The court looking into their active role in the conspiracy and setting afire the S6 coach of Sabarmati Express train near Godhra, gave death penalty to 11 people,&#8221; public prosecutor, Mr J.M. Panchal, said.



Business Line : Industry & Economy / Government & Policy : Godhra train carnage: 11 sentenced to death

So no one is buying your bullshit.



doublemaster said:


> There are so many hindus who wants India to be Hindu country...Should i not trust Hindus?
> I really dont care India becoming Hindu country as long it is just to me.



Hey it was not Hindus who wanted to divide India in the first place to establish a Hindu state. It was Muslims who were distrustful of Hindus, who did not believe in co-existence and who wanted all this Sharia mumbo jumbo who established the Islamic state of Pakistan. 

So if anyone in India doesnt respect the culture of India and its constitution and want Sharia then they can migrate to the place where they can establish their sharia daria and practise it. I'm wll within my rights as an Indian to say that.

India is *not* the place for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doublemaster

KS said:


> First of all 1000 muslims were not killed 700. Yes I meant that. In Gulbarg society there were about 260 Muslims and out of them the police intervened to save about 200 Muslims shooting dead 7 rioting Hindus at risk for their own lives. But you people will go on like police ignored them, police did not take their call. *It was a riot ffs, police control rooom would be deluded with calls from everywhere. Doesnt mean the police have the capability to handle all calls*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you questioning the credibility of the Supreme court appointed SIT just because your comfortable lies are being busted ?
> 
> 
> 
> That is his problem. The point is police commissioner visited him in the morning and provided him safety..he denied it at his own risk.



It was not a short duration... 

There is a appeal against SIT....

By the wy why should i blive police? Same police who performed well in Dhule and caught? Like every time in this case also they blamed police, no one cared...but luckily they were caught in camera...

You want to know how police were at that time?


----------



## KS

doublemaster said:


> It was not a short duration...
> 
> There is a appeal against SIT....
> 
> By the wy why should i blive police? Same police who performed well in Dhule and caught? Like every time in this case also they blamed police, no one cared...but luckily they were caught in camera...
> 
> You want to know how police were at that time?



Who cares you believe police or not ? I dont give a damn dude.

But believe the judicial system. You people have a ridiculous way of opposing even the judiciary if it does not go according to your pre-conceived notions. It is the judiciary which decided that Godhra was a pre-planned cold blooded act of murder and it was the SC appointed SIT which concluded that it was Jafri who provoked the mob. 

That is what people believe. You can continue to live your alternate version of reality. It does nothing except alienate you from the mainstream and further regress the social standing of Muslims. DO I care about that ? Why would I ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doublemaster

KS said:


> What is the source ?
> 
> Im sure some Islamist website or some NGO website that thrives by inculcating these false stories into your minds that innocent Muslims can do no wrong and how the whole world is out conspiring against them.
> 
> BTW news for you - the courts of law have already decided that it was a pre-planned, pre-meditated cold blooded conpiracy by the Muslim mob to kill the Hindu pilgrims most of them were children and women.
> 
> 
> 
> Business Line : Industry & Economy / Government & Policy : Godhra train carnage: 11 sentenced to death
> 
> So no one is buying your bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey it was not Hindus who wanted to divide India in the first place to establish a Hindu state. It was Muslims who were distrustful of Hindus, who did not believe in co-existence and who wanted all this Sharia mumbo jumbo who established the Islamic state of Pakistan.
> 
> So if anyone in India doesnt respect the culture of India and its constitution and want Sharia then they can migrate to the place where they can establish their sharia daria and practise it. I'm wll within my rights as an Indian to say that.
> 
> India is *not* the place for that.



Source is from what happened in court......

By the way.....Read this and judge yourself...How evidences are created by police.....
Dont say this is from tehelka...this that...they are caught in camera...

Tehelka - India's Independent Weekly News Magazine 

*See what two BJP men and a star witness told TEHELKA during a sting operation*


The Burning train: The inside view of the burnt S-6 coach

Kakul Pathak is an important functionary of the BJP&#8217;s Godhra unit. At present is the media cell convenor of BJP's Godhra unit. But more importantly he was one of the key police witnesses in the Godhra train carnage case.

In 2007, Pathak, unaware of the fact that he was being secretly recorded, told this reporter that his entire testimony was a lie manufactured by the police to nail innocent Godhra Muslims. Kakul told us that he and eight other BJP members, who were also made witnesses like him to nail respectable Muslim citizens of Godhra, were present at the scene of crime and were actually sleeping in their beds when the train was set on fire.

Pathak blamed Gujarat police officers, namely, Noel Parmar, Rakesh Asthana and JK Bhatt, for the motivated and biased investigation. He told that the police knew that the train was burnt by Muslim tea-vendors and the religious and political leadership of Godhra Muslims had nothing to do with the carnage.

Related

The Truth: Gujarat 2002 
Burn After Reading
Nine years. Only because they are Muslim

However, he asserted that when the time came for him to depose in court, he would stick to his false testimony and nail the falsely implicated Muslims lest his party&#8217;s image would be tarnished and the cause of Hindutava would get defeated.

This is exactly what Pathak did when he was called to testify in Judge PR Patel&#8217;s trial court in 2010. He stuck to his false testimony. When the defense asked him about his self-damning confessions made before TEHELKA, he said no such sting-operation had ever taken place or that he had ever told anyone that he had given a false testimony to nail innocent Muslims.

While delivering his verdict on February 22, Judge Patel set aside the testimony of Pathak and eight other BJP witnesses, calling them unreliable.

Here are the relevant portions of the conversation between TEHELKA&#8217;s undercover reporter Ashish Khetan, who posed as a Hindu zealot by the name of Piyush Agarwal, and Kakul Pathak. The meeting happened at a road side dhaba in Godhra on July 17, 2007.

Kakul: There seems to be nothing in the case (Godhra)...You see they (the Police) arrested 128 people (Muslims), they should not have arrested so many people. They put everybody in the jail, whoever they could lay their hands on. This was wrong. They should have limited it (arrests) to 5-6 persons only. And those who have done this (carnage) were only tea vendors. Those sell tea at the platform, they were involved in it. After that what happened that business and vested interests kicked in. Some (Hindus and Muslims) were business partners so if you implicate your own partner your could usurp the entire business. That's how the count went up to 128...

A little later in the conversation he said that he and others reached the spot only after the incident was over.

TRANSCRIPT: Kakul Pathak, BJP&#8217;s media cell convenor in Godhra district


K: We reached there at about 8.15... 
T: Had people left by then?
K: Nobody was there.
T: What about the Muslim mob? Had they left?
K: There were bodies strewn all over the compartment... And those who entered the compartment, they were brought out the bodies and kept them on the tracks. 
T: And what about those who survived?
K: Even I don't know how many people had died at that time...
T: So you have not taken anybody's name in your statement?
*K: Police guys gave all the names on my behalf... In my witness (statement), they have shown seven arrested...It has been shown that I had seen those seven accused*
T: In your statement?
*K: I did not dicatate my statement... Police made it up*
T: And what about other 6-7 witnesses?
K: In the case of all those who were made witnesses, they have not given true statements. Police made it up.
T: What about the names they took (in their statements)?
K: Police gave the names... It was like this, suppose you are I are enemies. So my friend falsely implicated you.
T: There are 6-7 more witnessess besides you?
K: Yes
T: Who all are they?
K: There are a total number of 13...
T: Who are they? There was someone with the surname of Advani?
K: No, I don't know if there is any Advani... No, there was no Advani...
T: There was some Sindhi also?
K: There are three Sindhis. One is Murli Mulchandani, Second is Jiwat Bhai. Third is Sonu. Three Sindhis I am aware of. And then there are witnesses like Raju darji , Janak Dave, Dileep Dasadia and Me
K: Whats the count now?
T: Eight
K: There is one by the name of Deepak soni. Then there is one by the name of Baria.
T: Yes, Ajay Kumar Baria.
K: Ajay Kumar Baria... He is also among 13 witnesses
T: Where is he?
K: He is in Baroda... He runs a tea shop near Noel Parmer's office...
T: I was told so...
K: You were told so! He runs a tea shop
T: The rest of 10-12 (witnesses) also did not see anything?
K: Some of them (witnesses) were not there... In fact, no body had gone there...
T: No body (witnesses) was there?
K: No body was there. No body had gone to give tea or breakfast...
T: So no body had gone... Even these 10-12 (witnesses) had also not gone to give breakfast
K: No body had gone...See these karsevaks who were on the train had no connection with the BJP... And we don't know how our name came in the list of the witnesses... If they were VHP workers (those who died or injured in the incident), then let VHP guys go there to give them tea and breakfast.. What has the BJP to do with this? But BJP guys were listed as witnesses
T: All these 12 are (BJP guys)...?
K: All are BJP men... There is no body (witnesses) from the VHP... VHP guys indulge in violence... They were here, but they can't give their names as witnesses... One Mukta from Durga Vahini was there in the train
T: She didn't give (any VHP guy's name)
K: She didn't give anyone's name... Couldn't she give her name as the witness?
T: BJP guys were forced into it...
K: See, this is how it happened. Local groupisms played out... Five of the witnesses were Gopal Singh Solanki's men!
T: So they will not change their statements?
K: What will anybody speak? No body knew anything... That Dileep Dasadia submitted an affidavit... And later he spoke opposite of what the affidavit says. Didn't Noel Parmar tell you?
T: He did tell about a couple of people , who filed the affidavits...
K: They gave affidavit long ago... They did it on their own risk... He (Dileep) wasn't there... He was forced into it... He is in some service and his route is the same... He crosses the (Railway station) everyday... He has also named eight persons (Muslims) in his statement... 
T: Whom did you put in your statement?
K: There is one Ismail in my statement... He is my partner... 
T: You put his name (in your statement)?
K: I realised two months later that my statement names my partner...
T: You came to know about it two months later!
Kakul: See, we didn&#8217;t know what was there in the FIR... Which FIR is filed?... They (police) put the name whoever they wanted... This was done in the name of Hindutva.... We had to do what the Party says... A lawyer is inside the jail on account of my statement... One Chacha was recently released... And one went to Pakistan and one who named in my statement was some Coffeewala, but I didn't identify him (during the parade).... See when I myself was not there. Noel Parmer told me Kakul Bhai name him, name that. So accordingly I identified people in the test identification parade. See these policemen have no sense...
As conversation carried on, Patahk blamed the investigating officers for bogus testimonies.
Tehelka :All this was done at the instance of Noel Parmar?
Patahk: Those who paid him money, were let off... And the so called eyewitnesses were made to parrot the statements....I had myself gone to Noel Parmar... That's for my partner, Ismail...
T: What did he say?
K: I had even written to KPS Gill that the statement registered in my name is not mine...
T: KPS Gill, however, did not tell any one?
K: I don't know if he revealed or not... I had sent a letter through RPDS on May 17, 2004 or 2003... He did not send any reply... Officials never reply... I thought I will bear the consequences whatever happens... And party (BJP) guys strongly opposed my attempt to save Ismail by filing a counter-affidavit...But all people like Haresh Bhai (Haresh Bhatt) see the one man that I am trying to save, they don&#8217;t see the number of the Muslims I have falsely implicated.

Aftersome I again broached the subject of Noel Parmar&#8217;s bogus investigation.

TRANSCRIPT: Kakul Pathak, BJP&#8217;s media cell convenor in Godhra district

T: Whose conspiracy was this - Noel Parmar or Asthana?
K: Both had conspired...
T: And J K Bhatt was also involved...
K: All the three were united at that time...
T: J K Bhatt, Asthana...K: And Noel... All were together..
T: J K Bhatt was also with them?
K: Yes... J K Bhatt was DSP. This man was additional DSP and the third was IG.
T: They all made money? 
K: Everybody takes money.
T: But they ruined the case... the Case would have been watertight, if they had caught the right persons...
K: Well, I had told DSP. When he had called me to the Railway station....
T: Who was DSP?
K: J K Bhatt only
T: What did he say?
K: That we are the eyewitnesses... We said how come we are eyewitness... I told him you have written the statement... Where did we write the statement? Where are our signatures? My signature should be there if I have written the statement... I will write my statement and will I mention my partner's name in it? 
T: What did he say then?
K: He didn't say much...Only that whatever the higher ups told him, he did accordingly...
T: He said that he did it under pressure of the higher ups...?
K: yes
T: And one who was Nagar Parishad's president.. what was his name?
K: Raju Darji?
T: No No...
K: Kalota?
T: Kalota...Is his name there in any statement?
K: Yes
T: Whose statement?
K: In Murli Mulchandani's
T: And Murli Mulchandani wasn't there?
K: No body was there... Even Kalota wasn't there... That's what I am saying... If the police had kept only 15-20 names as accused, it would have resulted in convictions...
T: Over 100 persons were named as accused...
K: You put as many as you want behind the bar, it won't yield result...
T: That's what... Conspiracy only involves 10 or 20 persons...
K: I am not saying that the (Muslims) didn't do this...
T: Someone has done it...
K: Yes... Someone has done it...
T: But innocent people were named...
K: Police guys gave all the names on my behalf... In my witness (statement), they have shown seven arrested...It has been shown that I had seen those seven accused But innocent people were named...
K: Yes... innocent persons were named...So you know what will happen, those who have done it will get acquitted. While those who are innocent will get convicted. 
T: They are anyway implicated...
K: And those who did it, were Razzak Kurkur, Bilal and tea vendors...They have done this. We will support for their punishment... But they should not have put every Muslim's name... whoever stays in the Muslim locality... They (police) should not have done this. Muslims are also human beings... 
T: They also have families. Just punish those who are guilty.
K: The case is ruined... What about us, we are eyewitnesses... we will speak out whatever the prosecution tells me to say during the trial... We will tell he was there...
T: Will you testify?
K: I can't destroy my image... Whatever the Party (BJP) has done, has done...
T: And what about the police?
K: Let the Police do what they want to... I am going to tell what is written in my statement... how can I back out!
T: The rest (of the witnesses) will not turn hostile?
K: 90 per cent of them will turn hostile...That's what I feel...
T: But how will they back out on names they have accused in their respective statements?
K: They came to know about names of the accused as mentioned in their statements after 6-8 months...
T: You came to know later that you are the eyewitness?
K: You know what we should now. Police guys, VHP, BJP and all the eyewitnesses should sit on one table and chalk out a common strategy... Till date, this has not happened 
T: A common strategy should have been made...
K: Yes... should make a common strategy...
T: Otherwise it will be a disaster
K: The Party (BJP) will loose..
T: Hindu Society is at loss...
K: All witnesses are from the BJP...
T: Everybody has a Party post?
K: All names (witnesses) I told you are from the BJP...Their images will get ruined, the image of Hindu samaj will get ruined and then Hindu samaj will say see how there eyewitnesses have turned hostile.



Murli Mulchandani, one of the nine BJP men who were key police witnesses in the train burning case, was caught in the TEHELKA sting on 23 July 2007.

TRANSCRIPT : Murli Mirchandani, vice-chairman, Godhra Municipal Council


A key police witness in the train burning case, Mirchandani was caught in the TEHELKA sting on 23 July 2007. Transcript:

M: Tell me
T: I work with the Sangh in Delhi&#8230;
M: Yes yes..in Delhi
T: In Delhi. Three of us from the organization are working on a book on Hindutva&#8230; Hindu resurgence an idea long due
T: So here everyone is a friend, Haresh Bhatt Bharat Bhai Solanki.. and Kakul Pathak&#8217;s brother &#8230; everyone is a friend&#8230;basically Haresh Bhatt and Bharat Bhai Solanki said that..
M: Bharat Bhai Solanki?
T: The one who is a lawyer, Solanki...Am I taking the wrong name&#8230;The one who was also a member of Rajya Sabha
M: Rajya sabha or Lok Sabha
T: No no ..He has been a member of Rajya Sabha
M: Gopal Singh Solanki
T: Gopal Singh Solanki..So basically Haresh Bhai said that I should definitely go and meet you&#8230;The work that you people and Haresh Bhai have done for the society is praise worthy&#8230;What is the current situation of our organization here?
M: Inaudible
T: Even I feel the same&#8230; because I went to Panchmahal etc..
M: Two seats will come&#8230;not more..
T: Haresh Bhai&#8217;s seat?
M: (shakes his head)..I am telling you the right thing not the wrong thing&#8230;.
T: He is paralyzed&#8230;No other seat will come?
M: Sehra or Kalol will come
T: Which other than Kalol&#8230;Sehra?
M: Sehra
T: If Sehra comes&#8230;Then our situation in the city&#8230;
M: It is pretty bad&#8230;There is a lot of tiff within the organization&#8230;There is so much rivalry within the organization
T: Inside the city&#8230;
M: In the entire district&#8230;
T: There are a lot of factions within BJP here&#8230;I felt so. I felt there are a lot of factions within BJP here
Murli stops to make a phone call
T: That means we are going to lose in the Vidhan sabha elections from a very large margin?
M: 100 percent
T: And it is also difficult to predict whether Haresh Bhai will get the ticket or not?
M: That I do not know&#8230;but there is a lot of opposition against him&#8230;People who have been with him for the past five years are also against him&#8230;
T:I saw..Gopal Singh Solanki is also revolting against him
T: What is the situation of Vishwa Hindu Parishad in the city&#8230;
M: Completely down&#8230;
T: Cadre and all
M: It is completely down&#8230;.Very low
T: Are young people not joining?
M: None&#8230;We are tired now..Even we will soon leave&#8230;That is why we have taken up this new work
T: Do you also have any designation?
M: I am the vice president in the city municipal corporation&#8230;
T: And do you hold any office in VHP?
M: Not in VHP
T: And in BJP?
M: I recently left that too&#8230;I have no interest in that&#8230;
T: Don&#8217;t do this
M: The people who are our witnesses in the railway issue. The one in which a few have given affidavits in favour of the Muslims (Note: A BJP member Dileep Dasadia had retracted his statement) &#8230;.They have retracted but the party is offering posts to them now&#8230;
T: Offering a post
M: Yes&#8230;Then what is the use of us
T: Even those who strayed away are getting positions&#8230;.
M: No&#8230;Not post&#8230;They have made them the whole and sole of the district&#8230;
T: Who are those people?
M: Raju Darji&#8230;Dileep Dasadia&#8230;
T: They have retracted?
M: Yes.
T: What is the reason?
M: For money&#8230;They have partners now&#8230;
T: They are now into business with them
M: Have they taken money also&#8230;
T: I think Kakul Pathak has also separated&#8230;
M: Yes he has also separated now&#8230;
T: He is also doing a business with someone (Muslim)&#8230;He is their (Muslims) business partner now&#8230;
M:You know that?
T:Yes
M: He has made them his business partner&#8230;Raju Darzi has also made them (Muslims) his business partner&#8230;
T: I didn&#8217;t know this name&#8230;
M: Raju Darji
T: Haresh Bhai never told me&#8230;
M: Raju Darji&#8230;Dileep Dasadia&#8230;both of them&#8230;He has made City general secretary to one and District General Secretary to the other&#8230;
M: Tell me what can you do?
T: so who is looking after BJP in Godhara district?
M: The witnesses who have separated now, they
T: So nothing is going to happen in the case also?
M: Nothing will happen&#8230;All of them will get released note it down&#8230;
T: All these Muslims will come out&#8230;
M: All of them will be released&#8230;
M: There is a person from their nearby village (pointing towards a person sitting in his shop)&#8230;He is in the prison for the past 5 years&#8230;Since how many years?
T: 5 years&#8230;
M: Kabai Chauhan&#8230;It has been five years today&#8230;Is someone trying to know? Is someone trying to know? No one is asking about him&#8230;Then why should I get into it? Should I also not do business without bothering?
M: Talks to others in Gujrati&#8230;
T: So Kabe Chauhan is a muslim?
M: No no he is a Hindu&#8230;
T: Why is he inside?
M: More staunch than me too&#8230;The Bilkis case&#8230;
T: Yeah yeah I had been to his house&#8230;
M: He was the Tehsil president in...
T: I had been to his house&#8230; The condition of the house is really bad&#8230;
M: Very bad condition&#8230;&#8230;.------------------------
T: What is the reason behind the family also leaving him?
T: When I met Kakul&#8230;I asked Kakul why did you do such an affidavit?
T: He was saying he has written about this to KPS Gill
M: What has he written and sent him?
T: That I was not there (at the railway tracks when the train was burnt)
M: So, what, we were also not there&#8230;I was also not there
T: What?
M: I was also not there
T: But still did you do the work or not&#8230;
M: Yes of course
M: But now I am not interested&#8230;
T: So now in the court&#8230;You wont support in the court&#8230;
M: There I will support&#8230;I have not denied on that&#8230;I cannot betray Hindus&#8230;
M: There is an offer of one crore on me&#8230; of how much?
T: One core&#8230;
M: The DSP&#8230;Go and ask him how many offers does Murli have?
M: It is an offer of one crore&#8230; It is not about one or two Rupees &#8230;It is an offer of one crore&#8230;
T: I met Noel Parmar&#8230;
M: Noel Parmar is not a good person&#8230;Go and meet the DSP he will tell you&#8230;
T: There is so much danger to your life and still you want to live in Godhra&#8230;
M: I want to do business with them&#8230;My Business is of travel and this&#8230;Now also muslim is only sitting&#8230;I am helpless&#8230;But the people here are not bothered&#8230;The day Kabool was arrested that day -------- The state chief was Rajendra Singh Rana&#8230; I told everyone that whatever is happening is not right&#8230;This 76 year old man if you make a 16 year old girl stand infront of him , will he be able to rape her? This uncle, will he be able to rape ..leave him leave this uncle&#8230;this boy who is standing here..tell him&#8230;ttell him to do a rape in the middle of the road &#8230;Noone will be able to do that
T: And in that stormy situation (during riots)?
M: No matter how much one tries, it can&#8217;t happen.
T: Hindu can never do this kind of a work
M: A hindu can never do this&#8230; One can go crazy about a girl but if the same girl stands nude on the road one cannot rape her. Not only rape you will not be able to do anything to her&#8230;So do you think this old man will be able to rape&#8230;The one who has sacrificed his entire life for hindutva and is in the jail for the past five years&#8230;Noone goes to meet him&#8230;5 times I have escaped death

T: People have attacked&#8230;They have attacked you?
T: So this issue will have to be raised infront of the high command&#8230;
M: No one is bothered..Yesterday also I went infront of the high command&#8230;It is about yesterday only&#8230;Yesterday I had went to visit the high command&#8230;The Prabhari of this place&#8230;
T: Who?
M: Hansa Kuwar Raj&#8230; I asked him how could you make those BJP members who were witnesses in the Godhra case but have retracted their statements against Muslims, the office bearers in the party?
T: Witness where?
M:In Godhara issue&#8230;
T:Sabarmati&#8230;
M: In Sabarmati issue&#8230;The witnesses who are supposedly lost have been made the general secretary of the district&#8230;
T: What did he say&#8230;
M:What can I do&#8230;The other one has been made the General Secretary of the city today&#8230;It has come out in Divya Bhaskar&#8230;
T: Who
M: Dilip Dasadia&#8230;
T: He has turned hostile&#8230;
M: He also has turned hostile&#8230;He has done the affidavit and given&#8230;
T: I met Dileep Dasadia&#8230;
T: He says&#8230;
M: He says that he was on duty&#8230;He was on duty but just think during Bilkis Bano case or Barodra case were the so-called witnesses present there at that time?
T: The one who registered the FIR.
M: The one who registered the FIR or those who became the witnesses.
T: Those who became witnesses
M: Those who became witnesses were they present there? Or if I am the witness was I present at the railway station then&#8230;I was sleeping at my house when the incident happened. They got my name written&#8230;Do you know whom I&#8217;ve nailed down?
T: No I&#8217;m not aware.
M: Kalota&#8217;s , bIlal&#8217;s&#8230;The main accused. Still I am not stepping back&#8230;Why even I was not there I should have also said I was not there&#8230;
T: You should have said&#8230;
M: I should have also said I was not there&#8230;
M: I work with them throughout day and night.... The vehicle of my travel business goes through the Godhra Halol road four times a day through that route. But how can I betray the Hindu samaj? These village people they have given a lot of votes&#8230;On the name of what? Only on the name of Hindutva&#8230;The votes that they have given is only on the name of Hindutva&#8230;
T:So Dasadaia has retracted, Raju Darji
M: Raju Darji and Kakul pathak&#8230;
M: All the three
T: Does Kakul pathak also have a designation?
M: With him&#8230;.
T: Media convenor was telling&#8230;.
M: Media convenor of the district&#8230;
T: Can anything be done before the elections?
M: My mind is not working&#8230;If you have some reach tell the high command about the position of Godhara&#8230;
T: No no&#8230;I will definitely tell him&#8230;
M:you tell him the situation of Godhara&#8230;.Tell him that all the witnesses of Godhara have backed out&#8230;The few who are left will also back out.&#8230;Who will take the risk of ones children and himself.
T: The strength of the society is unity&#8230;
M: Leave the society even no BJP person supports us&#8230;On whose behalf should we work..All of them are cheats&#8230;
T: And tomorrow if something goes wrong even the society will not come together&#8230;
M: noone will be there. I will also not rise to help our own men
T: the way we (Hindus) retaliated the last time round (2002 riots), will not happen again
M: Wont happen&#8230;.It will never happen in life&#8230;.It will never happen in life&#8230;Note this down&#8230;
T:And what about the municipal corporation.Is it in our hands?
M:Yes it is in our hands&#8230;But only muslim&#8217;s works get done&#8230;Hindu&#8217;s work does not get done&#8230;This issue is going on these days&#8230;
T: Haresh Bhai (MLA Haresh Bhatt) was painting a rosy picture before me but the reality seems to be different
M: He is very corrupt. But I cant be corrupt like him. If I had to be corrupt I would not be sting here.
T: Yes I can see that. But what will happen in the Godhra case?
M: Everybody will get acquitted.
T: The case will get destroyed?
M: Yes. It will get destroyed.
T:Yes when witnesses will only turn hostile how can any proof be left&#8230;Noel Bhai was telling me that with how much difficulty he has managed to save the two boys from the petrol pump and someone called Ajay Kanu Bariya so that they do go back on their testimonies
M: Who?

T:Noel Parmar was telling&#8230; 
M: If Bjp people can retract then what to say about these poor fellows. People like us have retracted. I mind stops working when I think of what may happen tomorrow. If congress comes into power tomorrow who will save us. 
T: This wont happen.. Congress government will not come&#8230;
M: You see&#8230;You see what the situation of Gujarat is&#8230;.I can never say this from my mouth but my soul is telling this..I am not telling this from my mouth or tounge&#8230;I am telling this from my soul&#8230;
T: I went to Saurashtra&#8230;Our situation is good there&#8230;
M: Does the chief minister listen to anybody&#8230;the workers have no say&#8230;The administrators intimidate them ...The collector took away my revolver&#8230;The next collector was Dinesh Brahmbhatt&#8230;
T:Why?
M: Every elections the fight for vote so if they fight for every election of course cases will be filed&#8230;When the case was filed the collector said it was Bhupendra Singh Solanki&#8230;.that is why submit you revolver&#8230;This collector recently gave it back&#8230;.Noone was there to say anything&#8230;This is just the grace of God and my strength&#8230;It is all running on that&#8230;
M: These people would have finished it off long time back
T: The situation is bad in Panch mahal too&#8230;In dahod also the situation is bad&#8230;
M: What about Udaipur&#8230;
T: I Didn&#8217;t go there&#8230;
M:Which is the third district?
T: Panchamahal, Dahod and Godhra&#8230;
M: Panchamahal is the same as Godhra
T:And our situation is not good in Sabarkantha
T: I said the same thing to Kakul pathak and Dasadia&#8230;I said that they should have thought about this when they were getting their names included (among witnesses)&#8230;Then they should have said that we wont be able to support them (the police)
M: what did he say?
T: He said I have to do business with them&#8230;He is my business partner. He gave me some name
M: Razzak dungrawala and Ismail chunga&#8230;Right?
M: You should report on whats happening in the state&#8230;Talk to Purshootam Rupalaji &#8230;Talk to him now infront of me&#8230;
T: Yes yes I have everything written
M: No you talk to them that this is the position of Godhara&#8230;Raju Darji has been made&#8230; Dileep Dasadia been made the vice president today.
T:He said that he is my partner in construction business.. Everyone wants to do business&#8230;Godhra is a small place&#8230;
M: So I don&#8217;t have to do or what&#8230;Should I not do?
T:Still he said he wont turn hostile in the court
M: But at least for the time being he has turned hostile.. The affidavit that he just did, what does it mean by that&#8230;
T: he (Kakul Pathak) said he has just removed the name of one person&#8230;He said that BJP does not see that four people are still inside&#8230;they are still in jail&#8230;Why are they troubling me on one name&#8230;I said but your position has been compromised that you have removed the name of one person&#8230;The importance of your statement has come down&#8230;
M: Dileep Dasadia did not even keep one name&#8230;He said he did not know anything at all&#8230;
T: Kakul said he got to know after two months that there was a statement on his name&#8230;.
M: I also didn&#8217;t know&#8230; I also didn&#8217;t know&#8230;It does not mean&#8230;
T: Even you got to know later&#8230;
M: Yes&#8230; so it does not mean that&#8230; Once its done, its done&#8230;
T: If the statement of you people was not there half of them would not have been inside.. They would be roaming free outside&#8230;
M: It has been done &#8230;so it has been done &#8230;
T: Can I tell Purshotam Bhai (Rupala) something on your behalf?
M: You can call me also&#8230;I will come and tell&#8230;Right now a new situation has arisen. There was a problem in the Municipal corporation&#8230;Razzak Dongria and Haroon Dao&#8230;.Both of them are accused and they were trying to save the BJP government&#8230;&#8230;
T: Ok
M: the accused who are out on bail.
T:Haresh was telling something&#8230;..Some one month back something&#8230;.He said he was manipulating a seat in municipality&#8230;.He was saying something like he was manipulating a seat in the municipality&#8230;He was saying something like I have broken some independent and got them with myself&#8230;.
M: What?
T: He said that he has broken some independents and got them with him
M: What? What has he broken? Does he have the strength to break them apart. What is the point of breaking down muslims and getting them when you have so many Hindus. What is the use of getting muslims?

T: Now, the Muslims here have also become a bit violent 
M: Very violent&#8230;very violent 
T: So, if I call you in Ahmedabad&#8230; 
M: Call me there, I will come&#8230; 
T: You just speak over the phone, obediently&#8230; 
M: Yes, I will talk...we are going to meet tomorrow&#8230; 
T: Al right &#8230; 
T: Will you be in Ahmedabad tomorrow&#8230; 
T: So we will meet in Ahmedabad tomorrow&#8230; 
M: Tomorrow I am in Ahmedabad... I am going to meet Roopala ji in Ahmedabad over this issue 
T: I will meet him in the morning&#8230;then we will sit together once again during the day&#8230;because I will present the situation of 3-4 districts in front of &#8230;you tell him the situation of this city &#8230;okay&#8230;jai shri raam...you just cooperate&#8230; 
M: We are heart-broken&#8230;what will we cooperate&#8230; 
T: Ups and downs keep coming&#8230;your commitment is towards the society... 
M: Towards the society&#8230;what about BJP&#8217;s commitment... 
T: For the religion&#8230; 
M: Why then has it abandoned us...why doesn&#8217;t it care for us what is the problem&#8230; 
T: You leave aside BJP...you support the religion and the society&#8230; 
M: The people of the sangh are not with us&#8230; The people of the parishad are not with us&#8230; 
T: It may be the case in one or two places&#8230; 
M: Where the bigger problem lies is&#8230;the whole world is looking at this case 
T: What happened was, after the cases opened in the Supreme Court, people got scared 
M: You leave that&#8230;leave aside all the earlier things&#8230;what has Supreme Court to do with this case&#8230;Supreme Court has nothing to do with this case&#8230; 
T: Yes&#8230;It has nothing to do with the case 
M: So why did the witnesses retract&#8230; 
T: okay...jai shri ram 
M: You tell this to the party&#8230;you see, what is happening is wrong&#8230;or else, everything will be over&#8230; 
T: No, we still have some time left for, 5-6 months &#8230;in 5-6 months time, we will do something&#8230;we will meet you tomorrow in Ahmedabad&#8230; 
M: Okay&#8230;will see you tomorrow&#8230;your phone number&#8230; 
T: I have already called you&#8230;One minute&#8230;I am giving you a call once again&#8230; 
M: What is your name&#8230; 
T: Piyush Aggarwal&#8230; okay&#8230;jai shri ram..jai shri ram 
M: jai shri ram&#8230;


----------



## KS

doublemaster said:


> Source is from what happened in court......
> 
> By the way.....Read this and judge yourself...How evidences are created by police.....
> Dont say this is from tehelka...this that...they are caught in camera...
> 
> Tehelka - India's Independent Weekly News Magazine



Yawwnnnn. Tehelka. Suspected bullshit.

Tehelka is as credible as VHP website in this case. . Here this website busts the so called Tehelka "sting" operation link

*For me, as is with any right thinking Indian citizen who has faith in the judiciary, the court has decided that it was a pre-meditated, cold blooded conspiracy to burn alive 60 Hindus who were coming back from a pilgrimage and I am ok with that.*

You can continue to live in the Tehelka lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRICS

Whoever voted for Raul Gandoo boy and CONgress is either an absolute fool, brainwashed beyond repair or does not want India to progress.

God help India, with plonkers who vote for such useless scum, I see no bright future for that part of the world.


----------



## doublemaster

KS said:


> Who cares you believe police or not ? I dont give a damn dude.
> 
> But believe the judicial system. You people have a ridiculous way of opposing even the judiciary if it does not go according to your pre-conceived notions. It is the judiciary which decided that Godhra was a pre-planned cold blooded act of murder and it was the SC appointed SIT which concluded that it was Jafri who provoked the *mob*.
> 
> That is what people believe. You can continue to live your alternate version of reality. It does nothing except alienate you from the mainstream and further regress the social standing of Muslims. DO I care about that ? Why would I ?



Mob was there at that place first or jafri fired and brought mob?

Read how BJP/police together creates evidence....court sees evidence...


----------



## KS

doublemaster said:


> Mob was there at that place first or jafri fired and brought mob?
> 
> Read how BJP/police together creates evidence....court sees evidence...



As I said blame everyone else except one self.

Anyway doublemaster, no one asked you to vote for Modi. So I dont know why are arguing against that. I dont even ask you people to vote for him. Every self-conscious Hindu/Sikh/Buddhist/Jain/anyone interested in a strong India must vote for Modi. That is my request. You people are free to vote for whatever you choose.

I will vote for Modi, irrespective of your feelings of him, so why waste time on this back and forth ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## doublemaster

KS said:


> Yawwnnnn. Tehelka. Suspected.
> 
> Tehelka is as credible as VHP website in this case. . Here this website busts the so called Tehelka "sting" operation link
> 
> *For me, as is with any right thinking Indian citizen who has faith in the judiciary, the court has decided that it was a pre-meditated, cold blooded conspiracy to burn alive 60 Hindus who were coming back from a pilgrimage and I am ok with that.*
> 
> You can continue to live in the Tehelka lies.



Their sting operation resulted in punishment for Babu Banrangi, Bangaru Laxman, court setting aside thse 12 members witness...
Morover if they said some thing in camera, without knowing to them...that is more than enough for me to blive....
I accept court verdict, court go by witness...if people those who are bringing witness are corrupt nothing can be done...

Just read once again what they said...

Tehelka link is not like VHP link.....Tehelka doesnt support any religion.


----------



## Mian H Amin.

yeah thats the reason Afzal guru , ajmal kasab got hanged and India violated cease fire ... we know elections are coming..


----------



## KS

doublemaster said:


> Their sting operation resulted in punishment for Babu Banrangi, Bangaru Laxman, court setting aside thse 12 members witness...
> Morover if they said some thing in camera, without knowing to them...that is more than enough for me to blive....
> I accept court verdict, court go by witness...if people those who are bringing witness are corrupt nothing can be done...
> 
> Just read once again what they said...
> 
> Tehelka link is not like VHP link.....Tehelka doesnt support any religion.



Tehelka is very rabid, anti-Hindu, pro-congress website. So that is worth as much as a toilet paper to me. And I also trust the analytical and legal acumen of the judges to be sound enough to separate wheat from chaff. 

Also by this argument one can conveniently trash any case by saying the evidences were manufactured. That would mean the collapse of the entire judiciary. Sorry things dont happen that way.

As I said you (& and people in your community) can continue to live in your lies by thinking everyone is conspiring against you. I dont care. Ultimately it is only going to affect you when the reality hits you and not me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

@Skull and Bones @jbgt90 @arp2041


*Distressed Andhra Pradesh farmers selling organs to escape debt trap
*

NEW DELHI: *Almost five years after the UPA government allocated the lion's share of its Rs 52,000 crore farm loan waiver scheme to Andhra Pradesh,* reports are emerging from the state that *distressed farmers are selling their organs to come out of the agricultural debt trap.*

*Three states - Andhra Pradesh, UP and Maharashtra - had got almost 57% of the Rs 52,000 crore package meant for all 35 states and Union Territories. Disbursal in Andhra Pradesh was Rs 11,000 crore while it was Rs 9,095 crore in UP and Rs 8,900 crore in Maharashtra.
*
The farm loan waiver has been cited as one of the main vote-catchers for the Congress in the 2009 LokSabha polls and this was vindicated in the party's handsome performance in the three states with the largest allocations. While Congress bagged 31 seats in Andhra, it got 22 in UP and 16 in Maharashtra, a performance which facilitated formation of the second UPA government at the Centre.

I*n Andhra Pradesh, around 77 lakh farmers cornered more than Rs 11,000 crore, almost 21% of the total farm loan waiver package. But as the Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) report reveals, a huge number of ineligible farmers were allowed waiver while many marginal and small farmers were denied the benefit and they continued to remain in a debt trap.
*
CAG detected tampering with loan records, alteration in ledgers and changing records where non-agricultural loans were converted into agricultural loans.

In one such instance, the auditor pointed out how the AP Grameen Bank in Ballikurava had altered land holdings of at least 17 loanees so as to alter their category and make them eligible for full waiver in the marginal farmer category.
*These irregularities were noticed not just in Andhra Pradesh but across several states were sample study was carried out by the auditor.*

The CAG's sample study was carried out over 715 bank branches in 92 districts of 25 states involving more than 80,000 farmers' loan accounts. The disbursement to these farmers amounted to Rs 330 crore.

In Andhra Pradesh, scrutiny of 3,200 loan accounts revealed that in at least 132 cases, ineligible benefits were allowed, highest among all states bar J&K where the sample study found ineligible benefits were allowed to 153 farmers. In close to 100 cases in Andhra Pradesh, the CAG found benefits extended to farmers on loans which were not disbursed in the first place. 

Distressed Andhra Pradesh farmers selling organs to escape debt trap - The Times of India

*
Tell me if Congress has any shame left ? *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Guess which state improved most in malnutrition? Gujarat | Firstpost



> So how does Gujarat fare in these numbers? And the answer is: not badly at all, if one looks at change rather than raw numbers. If one were to rank it, Gujarat would figure somewhere in the middle of the national pecking order in terms of child development, which would seem to partially bear out Narendra Modi&#8217;s critics that even with high growth, Gujarat does not seem to care as much for its children as it should.
> 
> *The truth is the growth versus human development juxtaposition is flawed. Gujarat is neither among the worst nor the best in terms of child malnourishment*. In fact, the real laggards are also high-growth states such as Andhra Pradesh (49 percent malnourished), Bihar (82 percent), Haryana (43 percent), Rajasthan(43 percent), and, surprisingly Sheila Dikshit&#8217;s rich Delhi (50 percent).





> As on 31 March 2007, the figure for malnourished children in Gujarat was the highest in the country &#8211; at 70.69 percent, well above the national average of 50.1 percent.
> 
> But guess what happened by 2011? *Gujarat is the most improved state with malnourishment down to 38.77 percent &#8211; the sharpest improvement in India. Not only that, Gujarat is now comfortably above the national average on malnourishment at 41.16 percent*.





> Modi still has some serious work to do in the malnourishment area. Criticism of Gujarat on malnourishment is valid. Excess criticism is outdated.



One more bogey bites the dust..


----------



## Paan Singh

@KRAIT

Congress base lies in the muslim vote bank and poors. You can read their views here n social sites.

For these guys,religion comes first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Paan Singh said:


> @KRAIT
> 
> Congress base lies in the muslim vote bank and poors. You can read their views here n social sites.
> 
> *For these guys,religion comes first.*



Divide, fool and rule policy they inherited from the British.

Gandhiji was right in asking the Congress to be dissolved immediately after independence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

KS said:


> Tehelka is very rabid, anti-Hindu, pro-congress website. So that is worth as much as a toilet paper to me. And I also trust the analytical and legal acumen of the judges to be sound enough to separate wheat from chaff. Also by this argument one can conveniently trash any case by saying the evidences were manufactures. Sorry things dont happen like that.
> 
> As I said you can continue to live in your lies by thinking everyone is conspiring against you. I dont care. Ultimately it is only going to affect you when the reality hits you and not me.



You are living in denial...why the hell do u care if they are pro-congress...? arent there any pro-nda media? why cant they stage some sting operation? Why every time these stupid RSS activist get caught?

Again i say, Dhule is example how communal police are...

In Hasan Karnataka...traffic police issues bajrangadal donation recipt for fine amount....isnt this heights??

NIA released 2 terrorists released in Bangalore...they had ZERO evidence against them..one of who was mastermind..got released. Does this mean first thy arrest, then created evidence? 

*Rent a riot is another episode till what extent your fellow members can go* This is actulally reason in everything we suspect conspiracy.
*Hosting pak flag and blamming muslim* also one more reason make us not to trust these group...they suck big time...and proved can do anything....


----------



## KS

doublemaster said:


> arent there any pro-nda media? why cant they stage some sting operation? Why every time these stupid RSS activist get caught?



Why should they ?

The courts of the land have already proved it was the Muslims who started the riots. 




doublemaster said:


> Again i say, Dhule is example how communal police are...



When the Muslim mob molests a women police officer (in Azad Maidan) and they are let scot free because they are Muslims, then this is what will happen. The muslim mobs even insulted the soldiers who have shed their lives in the border. You think any one will not be outrage by that ?



doublemaster said:


> NIA released 2 terrorists released in Bangalore...they had ZERO evidence against them..one of who was mastermind..got released. Does this mean first thy arrest, then created evidence?



Dont be a duffer. The fact they were released when it was confirmed that tere was no actionable evidence against them actually proves they are fair and they dont go creating evidence as you alleged first.

Understand the law of the land and MO of investigative agencies first. They have the power to detain anyone *they think/suspect* is involved. They are within their powers to do that and dont need to justify that to anyone. They suspected some Muslims were involved, arrested them and found there was no sufficient evidence and let them go. Big deal. Stop whining at everything. Instead think why the police arrested the muslim suspects ? Because of the fetish for terrorism muslims exhibit worldwide and specifically in India.



doublemaster said:


> *Rent a riot is another episode till what extent your fellow members can go* This is actulally reason in everything we suspect conspiracy.
> Hosting pak flag and blamming muslim also one more reason make us not to trust these group...they suck big time...and proved can do anything....



Oh so in that case alone you will believe the police ? Cute.

Dude why cant you understand - I said keep finding conspiracy in everything. No one gives a damn as to what you people think. It is irrelevant. You dont believe, fine, dont believe. Nothing is going to stop because of that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

I am loosing faith in this country every single day.


----------



## KS

@doublemaster

Anyway doublemaster, no one asked you to vote for Modi. So I dont know why are arguing against that. Every self-conscious Hindu/Sikh/Buddhist/Jain/anyone interested in a strong India must vote for Modi. That is my only request. You people are free to vote for whatever you choose.

I will vote for Modi, *irrespective of your feelings of him,* because I am convinced that he is the best leader available in India. So why waste time on this back and forth ? It has been clearly proved that you are brainwashed to discard anything that goes against your version of reality, including, court verdicts and keep harping on the victimhood mentality and none of the facts people give are going to change that. So let it be. We are only wasting time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud

I can't understand what these Doublemaster kind of people want in India?? Isn't he is very similar to all these Pakistani poster, who know that they hate one person and their is nothing but one aim to spread his hate propaganda. Pulling out stuffs from anti India site for proof. He has no solution, can't explain what good the current party did which made it stand out compare any other leadership around the world. Any policy which really made any difference over the last decades other then getting the vote. All I'm asking is give just 1 or 2 good examples done in the whole decades(I meant their is already a endless list of wrongs/scams). But these doublefaces are contained with just hate thier selfishness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T90TankGuy

KRAIT said:


> @Skull and Bones @jbgt90 @arp2041
> 
> 
> *Distressed Andhra Pradesh farmers selling organs to escape debt trap
> *
> 
> NEW DELHI: *Almost five years after the UPA government allocated the lion's share of its Rs 52,000 crore farm loan waiver scheme to Andhra Pradesh,* reports are emerging from the state that *distressed farmers are selling their organs to come out of the agricultural debt trap.*
> 
> *Three states - Andhra Pradesh, UP and Maharashtra - had got almost 57% of the Rs 52,000 crore package meant for all 35 states and Union Territories. Disbursal in Andhra Pradesh was Rs 11,000 crore while it was Rs 9,095 crore in UP and Rs 8,900 crore in Maharashtra.
> *
> The farm loan waiver has been cited as one of the main vote-catchers for the Congress in the 2009 LokSabha polls and this was vindicated in the party's handsome performance in the three states with the largest allocations. While Congress bagged 31 seats in Andhra, it got 22 in UP and 16 in Maharashtra, a performance which facilitated formation of the second UPA government at the Centre.
> 
> I*n Andhra Pradesh, around 77 lakh farmers cornered more than Rs 11,000 crore, almost 21% of the total farm loan waiver package. But as the Comptroller and Auditor General (CAG) report reveals, a huge number of ineligible farmers were allowed waiver while many marginal and small farmers were denied the benefit and they continued to remain in a debt trap.
> *
> CAG detected tampering with loan records, alteration in ledgers and changing records where non-agricultural loans were converted into agricultural loans.
> 
> In one such instance, the auditor pointed out how the AP Grameen Bank in Ballikurava had altered land holdings of at least 17 loanees so as to alter their category and make them eligible for full waiver in the marginal farmer category.
> *These irregularities were noticed not just in Andhra Pradesh but across several states were sample study was carried out by the auditor.*
> 
> The CAG's sample study was carried out over 715 bank branches in 92 districts of 25 states involving more than 80,000 farmers' loan accounts. The disbursement to these farmers amounted to Rs 330 crore.
> 
> In Andhra Pradesh, scrutiny of 3,200 loan accounts revealed that in at least 132 cases, ineligible benefits were allowed, highest among all states bar J&K where the sample study found ineligible benefits were allowed to 153 farmers. In close to 100 cases in Andhra Pradesh, the CAG found benefits extended to farmers on loans which were not disbursed in the first place.
> 
> Distressed Andhra Pradesh farmers selling organs to escape debt trap - The Times of India
> 
> *
> Tell me if Congress has any shame left ? *



Mate i am in hyd now . been here for just over a year. and i can tell you that congress has no chance of winning here. but YSR congress does . and they and the congress party have come to a support agreement . so even if congress looses they still win by getting YSR support. 

this should tell you the depths politics can sink too in India. as a person who has been active in politics for 17 yrs now it just makes me smile. all the parties in our country are the same . the bjp and the congress are just two sides to a coin . one of the reasons i dont debate it in this forum much because people forget to debate but resort to rhetoric and abuse. very few can actually debate the issue with intelligence. i would rather play with my kids instead of getting my BP high over a few children who get emotive over an issue which is of no value.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

since NRIs cant actually vote just yet. i registered myself in delhi as a local voter.
got the aadhaar card as well. planning on going back in election time


----------



## KRAIT

@jbgt90 Its about picking the lesser of two evils. And intelligentsia of India is not ready to take its responsibility, while people are being used on name of religion, caste etc.

I am not having high BP, I am just at peak after which I might become totally indifferent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Paan Singh said:


> @KRAIT
> 
> Congress base lies in the muslim vote bank and poors. You can read their views here n social sites.
> 
> For these guys,religion comes first.



Congress is the most anti-muslim party in India. Unfortunately Muslims don't realise that. So called secular congress practice an opportunistic 'reverse communalism' that has historically done innumerable harm to that community... & kept that community away from integrating with majority community due to so called secular flag bearer's dirty votebank politics. 
when a 'secular' party like Congress starts communal mass mobilisation on emotional sectarian issues, they directly contribute to the greater radicalisation of minority community. now.. this trend of ' communalism' is more dangerous than the actual one, which people normally talk about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

JanjaWeed said:


> Congress is the most anti-muslim party in India. Unfortunately Muslim's don't realise that. So called secular congress practice an opportunistic 'reverse communalism' that has historically done innumerable harm to that community... & kept that community away from integrating with majority community due to so called secular flag bearer's dirty votebank politics.
> when a 'secular' party like Congress starts communal mass mobilisation on emotional sectarian issues, they directly contribute to the greater radicalisation of minority community. now.. this trend of ' communalism' is more dangerous than the actual one, which people normally talk about.



You must thank congress for brainwashing muslims or its the incompetence of BJP.
and all other communities of india will move on instead of muslims.After 10 years,they will say same and will remain as vote bank only.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abhishek_

Abhishek_ said:


> since NRIs cant actually vote just yet. i registered myself in delhi as a local voter.
> got the aadhaar card as well. planning on going back in election time



side question: how does one find out the dates elections will be held. i havent been able to look up actual schedule of polls.
any help?


----------



## INDIC

jbgt90 said:


> Mate i am in hyd now . been here for just over a year. and i can tell you that congress has no chance of winning here. but YSR congress does . and they and the congress party have come to a support agreement . so even if congress looses they still win by getting YSR support.
> 
> this should tell you the depths politics can sink too in India. as a person who has been active in politics for 17 yrs now it just makes me smile. all the parties in our country are the same . the bjp and the congress are just two sides to a coin . one of the reasons i dont debate it in this forum much because people forget to debate but resort to rhetoric and abuse. very few can actually debate the issue with intelligence. i would rather play with my kids instead of getting my BP high over a few children who get emotive over an issue which is of no value.



There are so many parties in AP.


----------



## KS

Paan Singh said:


> and all other communities of india will move on instead of muslims.After 10 years,they will say same and will remain as vote bank only.



That is what is happening even now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

KS said:


> That is what is happening even now.



Look at these guys..

When one of the maulvi was asked that gujrati muslims have forgotten and forgiven Modi and now voting for him.
he said "we wont,let the gujratis do"


----------



## Soumitra

Abhishek_ said:


> side question: how does one find out the dates elections will be held. i havent been able to look up actual schedule of polls.
> any help?


The poll schedule is announced around 1.5 months before election dates. The new govt is due in May 2014. So polls likely to be announced in march 2014, unless congress decides for early polls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

KS said:


> No please tell me who all are against them.



Friend I think you are unaware of Political scenario of India.............Look at WB, TN, Orissa,UP,Tripura are the states comming in mind which is ruled by Non UPA & NDA parties..................


----------



## Android

selecting congress is OK but selecting Royal Gandhi as PM


----------



## bilawalkhan

Icewolf said:


> if I was Indian id vote for Congress as they have been giving most development to india, and also secularism, which Hindu radical parties like BJP failed to give


I will also do the same but because of different reasons (1) they are much more sensitive than BJP about the matters of minorities, in fact the BJP is up-to the genocide of minorities. (2) because of there developmental policies (3) sound minded and not radical like the BJP


----------



## bilawalkhan

Akash A. said:


> Good thread to start with !!
> Agar simple bhasha me kaha jaaye to vote for BJP only when Modi is declared their candidate for PM or else Congressis .
> However i know NDA will indulge in dirty polotics and that hindutva theory etc etc however atleast Modi will create immence possibilties and above all a good decent growth rate of above 8 % .



I Don't think Modi is a Charismatic personality, but why the youth is following him this much, this thing make me doubt that Modi could be a extremist Hindu. and by the way the existing development is good and sufficient.


----------



## KRAIT

@mehboobkz If Congress is using the state machinery wrong way, it can tell the people and take this into account while voting.

Its your job to tell the people facts. Inform the people. Its our job to help making people an informed decision.

BTW Modi destroyed 120 temples, not 80. 

Kindly move the discussion here.


----------



## mehboobkz

KRAIT said:


> @mehboobkz If Congress is using the state machinery wrong way, it can tell the people and take this into account while voting.
> 
> Its your job to tell the people facts. Inform the people. Its our job to help making people an informed decision.
> 
> BTW Modi destroyed 120 temples, not 80.
> 
> Kindly move the discussion here.



80 or 120, its Modi's RSS link/inclination that was in question that got debunked. yet I find this poster to be acting like a bull in a China shop. He did not reply to my few posts just because he was dumbfounded with no answers to those crucial questions that everyone is asking, that of Sonia's ill gotten wealth and 9 scams in as many years totaling 100 Billion USD which could have bought 120 Submarines for India. We have to beware of Congressi paid up folks on social media with 100 crore rupees outlay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

i wud like to see @KRAIT @arp2041 or @seiko as new President or Prime Ministr of india in next Elections there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Marshmallow said:


> i wud like to see @KRAIT @arp2041 or @seiko as new President or Prime Ministr of india in next Elections there


Kiddo, no trolling here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Marshmallow said:


> i wud like to see @KRAIT @arp2041 or @seiko as new President or Prime Ministr of india in next Elections there


 @KRAIT is a HYPOkrait & @seiko is banned from PDF only, imagine the conditions when he will be running an entire country.

Sorry, but these two choices are WRONG & they will take India in reverse gear

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

mehboobkz said:


> 80 or 120, its Modi's RSS link/inclination that was in question that got debunked. yet I find this poster to be acting like a bull in a China shop. He did not reply to my few posts just because he was dumbfounded with no answers to those crucial questions that everyone is asking, that of Sonia's ill gotten wealth and 9 scams in as many years totaling 100 Billion USD which could have bought 120 Submarines for India. We have to beware of Congressi paid up folks on social media with 100 crore rupees outlay.


Actually Modi has tightened the leahs on VHP, Najrang Dal in Gjarat too. RSS didn't want him as a candidate but they had to bow down to organization workers and BJP party workers who said in unison that make Modi the PM candidate. 

So actually, Modi is not first choice of RSS. There are many things people don't know. 

Meanwhile in my state of Rajasthan where there is desert in western part, we have electricity shotage and load shedding in capital of the state, whereas in Gujarat, 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/174648-asias-largest-solar-field-switched-india.html

Why can't Congress govt. in Rajasthan can do it at similar scale ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Knowing that there is election fight between the two national parties involved, and knowing none of which is non corrupt, does mean that you choose the lesser evil. The common sense dictates that BJP vs Congress, its congress which is involved with mother of all the scams totaling 100 billion USD, whereas, BJP is not even 10% of that. And now if the talk is going in fav of Modi to spearhead BJP for PM-ship, one who is non corrupt, should be preferred. what is there to think about it and extrapolate further?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

arp2041 said:


> @KRAIT is a HYPOkrait & @seiko is banned from PDF only, imagine the conditions when he will be running an entire country.
> 
> Sorry, but these two choices are WRONG & they will take India in reverse gear



so only u r elligible u mean? but thy r not willin to make u an empror of Naswar Corner,so forget abt it India hahah


----------



## Shabz Nist

bilawalkhan said:


> I Don't think Modi is a Charismatic personality, but why the youth is following him this much, this thing make me doubt that Modi could be a extremist Hindu. and by the way the existing development is good and sufficient.



What is up with that fuckingAVATAR ?!


----------



## mehboobkz

KRAIT said:


> Actually Modi has tightened the leas of VHP, Najrang Dal in Gjarat too. RSS didn't want him as a candidate but they had to bow down to organization workers and BJP party workers who said in unison that make Modi the PM candidate.
> 
> So actually, Modi is not first choice of RSS. There are many things people don't know.
> 
> Meanwhile in my state of Rajasthan where there is desert in western part, we have electricity shotage and load shedding in capital of the state, whereas in Gujarat,
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/174648-asias-largest-solar-field-switched-india.html
> 
> Why can't Congress govt. in Rajasthan can do it at similar scale ?



Once I was talking to the Suzlon's General manager in Pune about investing some money in wind turbines. As he had told me that Aishwarya roy has done the same and many others for 80% tax benefits.

So we started talking, that is few yrs back. But to cut it short, he said here in Maharashtra, the Mantralaya people are very corrupt, they want commission for every deal in Satara Pune, where there are several wind turbines already working due to Max wind velocity. And he said, that business has become very slow, so we are shifting to gujarat where we dont fork out any money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

mehboobkz said:


> Knowing that there is election fight between the two national parties involved, and knowing none of which is non corrupt, does mean that you choose the lesser evil. The common sense dictates that BJP vs Congress, its congress which is involved with mother of all the scams totaling 100 billion USD, whereas, BJP is not even 10% of that. And now if the talk is going in fav of Modi to spearhead BJP for PM-ship, one who is non corrupt, should be preferred. what is there to think about it and extrapolate further?


Its about picking up the lesser of two evils. But people see it that Congress is Good and BJP is evil.


----------



## mehboobkz

KRAIT said:


> Its about picking up the lesser of two evils. But people see it that Congress is Good and BJP is evil.



Nine yrs and as many scams. They did not leave our strategic assets like thorium and exported it cheaply.
Every morning I get up and I see one or the other Congress anomaly on the national scene. How many polemics is this congress involved with?

People know it, but its only those a la NCP, SP, CPI, CPM, DMK, Indian Press, Minority is against BJP for just one word = secularism. Which they dont know the meaning of, to begin with.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

mehboobkz said:


> Nine yrs and as many scams. They did not leave our strategic assets like thorium and exported it cheaply.Every morning I get up and I see one or the other Congress anomaly on the national scene. How many polemics is this congress involved with?
> People know it, but its only those a la NCP, SP, CPI, CPM, DMK, Indian Press, Minority is against BJP for just one word = secularism. Which they dont know the meaning of, to begin with.


You can't wake up someone who is pretending to be sleeping. People don't see all this lawlessness in our national capital. Riots in WB this February 21st. Wher were these secular parties when 200 houses of Hindus were burnt and women molested.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Another congress lie nailed...

*Gujarat wins against malnutrition*

Union capital Delhi is worst than Gujarat when it comes to malnourished.


Gujarat wins against malnutrition | Niti Central

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

doublemaster said:


> May be they are looters....sushma swaraj too.
> What did pramod mahajan do?
> Why dont y vote less corrupt communist parties?



All parties do corruption ...... I mhave chosen the lesser of the evil.

I usually vote for for nationalist parties not commie a$$ lickers don't figure there.



doublemaster said:


> BJP is good be in opposition. this time again they will sit there.



We will see...


----------



## Guynextdoor2

KRAIT said:


> 240 Hindus also got killed. *BTW why did 3000 Sikhs pay the price over 2 Sikhs who killed Indira Gandhi.
> *
> What type of logic is that ? Why don't you guys see that Hindus and Sikhs also got killed ? What was there fault who got killed at first place ?
> 
> 240 Hindus also got killed after riots started. It was Communal Riot.
> 
> BTW why did 3000 Sikhs pay the price over 2 Sikhs who killed Indira Gandhi. It was a Genocide.
> 
> Why were those 58 Hindus killed at first place ?
> 
> What type of logic is that ? Why don't you guys see that Hindus and Sikhs also got killed ? What was there fault who got killed at first place ?



Because congress was stupid and continues to be stupid by not putting JD behind bars. Two wrongs don't make a right. The reason why both Hindus and muslims died in the riots was because modi decided on a backlash. If he had decided his priority was to only punish the perpetrators of Godhra that would never have happened would it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Because congress was stupid and continues to be stupid by not putting JD behind bars. Two wrongs don't make a right. The reason why both Hindus and muslims died in the riots was because modi decided on a backlash. If he had decided his priority was to only punish the perpetrators of Godhra that would never have happened would it?


Where is the proof that Modi did that. All you say is same old rhetoric. SIT and Supreme Court cleared him and convicted 75 people. What happened in 1984 riots ? Ooops, Congress made mistake. Wasn't it state sponsored execution ? 
0 Convictions. First give justice to Sikh riots victim then come to case of Godhara. 

BTW your beloved Salman Khurshid said, we should forget past and move on in case of Sri Lanka. Isn't it hypocritical of Congress that they should move on Gujarat case too.

Again, Hindus and Muslims both get killed, in 1984, it was just Sikhs. Understand the difference between communal riots and genocide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## narcon

> *Big scams, scandalous corruption, instances of bribery, kickbacks and gross financial impropriety appears and reappears with such alarming regularity that it becomes difficult to keep even a count of the same. All this happened because there is collusion at high level and operators and middle-men conspicuously patronised by the political leadership of the Government have managed to swindle lacs of Crores of public money in scam after scam. In majority of the cases there is not only connivance but active involvement of important elements in the political leadership of this Government. Infact both the Prime Minister Dr. Manmohan Singh and UPA Chairperson Smt. Sonia Gandhi have repeatedly maintained conspiracy of silence culpability of inaction and gross indifference when nations wealth was being systematically plundered. Scam after scam has indeed stunned the nation*.



Political Resolution at National Council Meeting


----------



## narcon

http://www.newsinsight.net/NarendraModiAndIndia’sfuture.aspx#page=page-1

NARENDRA MODI & INDIAS FUTURE
The time for soft options is over.


----------



## narcon

Fiasco of Modi at Wharton | Niti Central




> The Government of India, specifically the Congress, is also demonstrating that it remains deathly scared of Narendra Modi. They have tried every trick in the book, and even set up an official Dirty Tricks Department (or words to that effect) to denigrate Modi. Their attempts at tejovadham are going nowhere, but they do not let up on the constant propaganda. They have at their service a truly motley crew of characters: Angry Dancer [ Malika Sarabhai] , Police Officer 1.0 and 2.0 [ Sanjeev Bhat & Rahul Sharma] , Ex-Babu-Now-Saint [Harsh Mander] , and the allegedly Witness-Coaching Activist[ Teesta OH! Teesta Setalvad] who was told to keep away from their locality by the victims who were allegedly being helped.


----------



## doublemaster

KRAIT said:


> Where is the proof that Modi did that. All you say is same old rhetoric. SIT and Supreme Court cleared him and convicted 75 people. What happened in 1984 riots ? Ooops, Congress made mistake. Wasn't it state sponsored execution ?
> 0 Convictions. First give justice to Sikh riots victim then come to case of Godhara.
> 
> BTW your beloved Salman Khurshid said, we should forget past and move on in case of Sri Lanka. Isn't it hypocritical of Congress that they should move on Gujarat case too.
> 
> Again, Hindus and Muslims both get killed, in 1984, it was just Sikhs. Understand the difference between communal riots and genocide.



SC has not cleared yet...As i remember SC will decide based on the report.

Read from a Parsi eye witness....How state police was involved in the riot.

Gujarat riot victim Rupa Mody resolves to fight for justice , AniNews.in
Ahmedabad, Feb 26 (ANI): Rupa Mody, a victim of 2002 communal riots in Gujarat, who lost her only son in the violence, on Sunday recounted the horror on the 10th anniversary of the carnage and expressed resolve to continue her fight for justice.

dy, whose life inspired the film 'Parzania', alleged that nearly 25000 rioters attacked the Gulbarg Society in Ahmedabad in a well-planned manner and despite repeated requests the administration refused to provide protection.

"A group of nearly 25,00 rioters arrived at Gulbarg Society and attacked us. It was a well-planned attack. We had been asking for help whole day. My husband was out of house. But nobody gave us help. Atleast 68 people were killed, 29 are missing and one of them is my son," Rupa told ANI in Ahmedabad.

Rupa and her husband Dara Mody continue to wait for their son Azhar to come back homehe further said that she herself spoke to the then police commissioner and sought help.

"I talked to the police commissioner. If we had got protection, even Jaffery made so many call, my husband was in police station, if they (administration) had helped us such a huge incident would not have taken place," she added.

Pinning her hopes on the special investigation team, which was set up by the Supreme Court to probe the riots, the victim said she would fight for justice till her last breath.

"We didn't get justice in Gujarat. We went to the Supreme Court. The Supreme Court has set up a SIT. We have extended full support and provided evidence to it. But still many culprits are roaming around. We have not given hope for justice. We will fight for justice till we are alive," added Rupa.


----------



## narcon

Bharatkalyan97: Looting the people. Corrupt government: A French cartoon.


----------



## KRAIT

@doublemaster Do you even know how quickly things go south and even Police has to stay away because they also fear their on life. Tell me how can few dozens of Policemen can stop 25,000 (number is debatable as how can one say for certain if there was 10,000 or 25,000).

Modi managed to stop spread of riots in most of the parts of Gujarat, controlled the riots in just 72 hours. 

Do you want me to tell what happened in the riots when Congress was in power ?

Don't give me one witness account. Anything can be presented in any form. Give me a picture or a video and I can narrate in two completely opposite way. 

Do you even know the Communal history of Gujarat ?

BTW why you are still stuck in 2002 ? Just this Feb 21, 2013 in WB. 200 houses were torched by Muslim mob and Hindu women molested. Did any media reported ? What about 2010 West Bengal Riots ?

How conveniently you guys omit these recent riots ? 

BTW read the court verdict and findings of 500 pages SIT report. And are you going to judge Modi's capability on one riots where just 1100 people died including around 300 Hindus or What he has done for 6 Crore Gujaratis, Muslims included ?

*Why you guys always talk about Muslims ? Don't Hindus live in this country and die in riots ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

About Teesta, She has already been charged on various cases along with purgery. Riots victims are suing her. 

She runs away from TV shows when she is proved wrong.


----------



## KS

KRAIT said:


> *Why you guys always talk about Muslims ? Don't Hindus live in this country and die in riots ?*



Muslims must have first claim on resources: PM - Times Of India

Some of them consider they are God's gift to mankind. No kidding.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## doublemaster

KRAIT said:


> @doublemaster Do you even know how quickly things go south and even Police has to stay away because they also fear their on life. Tell me how can few dozens of Policemen can stop 25,000 (number is debatable as how can one say for certain if there was 10,000 or 25,000).
> 
> Modi managed to stop spread of riots in most of the parts of Gujarat, controlled the riots in just 72 hours.
> 
> Do you want me to tell what happened in the riots when Congress was in power ?
> 
> Don't give me one witness account. Anything can be presented in any form. Give me a picture or a video and I can narrate in two completely opposite way.
> 
> Do you even know the Communal history of Gujarat ?
> 
> BTW why you are still stuck in 2002 ? Just this Feb 21, 2013 in WB. 200 houses were torched by Muslim mob and Hindu women molested. Did any media reported ? What about 2010 West Bengal Riots ?
> 
> How conveniently you guys omit these recent riots ?
> 
> BTW read the court verdict and findings of 500 pages SIT report. And are you going to judge Modi's capability on one riots where just 1100 people died including around 300 Hindus or What he has done for 6 Crore Gujaratis, Muslims included ?
> 
> *Why you guys always talk about Muslims ? Don't Hindus live in this country and die in riots ?*



Stick to one point. Who says congress is good? It is you even after me and guy next door tell you repeatedly that we are not saying congress did not do it right at that time. still you are stuck to congress is also bad...congress is also bad...you are singing the same song. Never you said BJP is responsible.

Police fear for their life? How could they clear it later on? Protecting one billion people you dont need 1 billion police.
Most shameless answer i got till now. 

If you dont know the complete story, victim here accused police officers are accused. According to them they helped rioters. GO read again.

There are so many bajrangis who claimed in video that they are proud of modi who sided hindus during riot.

By the way...Hindus who supported congress killed sikhs. Still they are hindus. Supporting congress doesnt make them muslims.

Westbengal muslims rioted...kill them or burn their home..i dont care. I am discussing here about state systems support during riots.



KRAIT said:


> About Teesta, She has already been charged on various cases along with purgery. Riots victims are suing her.
> 
> She runs away from TV shows when she is proved wrong.



You mean..victims like Zaheera shaik?


----------



## narcon

> In 'Secular' Mulayam's UP, a Muslim DGP is brutally killed. In 'communal' Modi's Gujarat, Muslim children are winning medals in Sanskrit!!



wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## doublemaster

Nero Hour | Saba Naqvi

To keep track of the various Gujarat riot cases is to enter a legal maze. But in the cycle of events and non-events that routinely take place over the cases linked to the horrific events of 2002, the questioning of Narendra Modi is significant. If it happens on March 21, as scheduled, it would be the first such questioning of the man who presided over the state as the carnage spread and blood was spilt. Modi is supposed to appear before the Supreme Court appointed Special Investigative Team (SIT) for questioning regarding the murder of ex-Congress MP Ehsan Jafri and 68 others in the massacre at the Gulbarg Society on February 28, 2002.

As Outlook was going to press on March 18, the odds were placed on Modi appearing before the SIT, although the possibility of him taking advantage of legal confusion to avoid questioning also remains. Sources close to the CM in Ahmedabad said there would be consultations with lawyers till the last day and he would possibly take a call on the day before the appearance. Meanwhile, BJP sources in Delhi say, &#8220;It may be better for him to go as avoiding questioning may not always be possible.&#8221;


That Dark Night Zakia Jafri and Teesta Setalvad visit her Gulbarg Society home in Feb &#8217;10

He has, however, managed to avoid it for eight years. Many weary lawyers who live in Gujarat and have tried to hold Modi accountable say, &#8220;If he shows up, be certain he will also show off.&#8221; Besides, his round of questioning involves only one case. Zakia, the widow of Jafri, wanted an FIR lodged against 62 individuals, including Modi, his ministers, bureaucrats and senior police officers. Since the police in Gujarat refused, she approached the Supreme Court which asked the SIT to take up the matter. The SIT, set up two years ago to look into many high-profile cases, functions as an investigative arm of the Supreme Court.

Outlook has learnt from well-placed sources that the SIT has *no direct evidence* of mobile phone records of Jafri speaking to Modi and requesting help. In those days, says a source, mobile connectivity was limited and Jafri may have used a land line as he spoke to several people. *Shockingly, the landline phone records have disappeared.* Many suspect the complicity of police officers who do not want the cases investigated. Yet, the SIT has apparently spoken to some 60 to 70 witnesses linked to the case and, after questioning Modi, can advise the court to investigate him further or lodge an fir against him.

A Gujarat government official told Outlook that if there was political will, Modi could have been charged under section 120 B of the IPC for &#8220;criminal conspiracy&#8221;, which is often described as the &#8220;favourite law of top cops&#8221;. The official adds that it is hard to get convictions for conspiracy but in the case of Modi, a political point would have been made. It is, he says, &#8220;an expansive charge&#8221; and conspiracy suggests &#8220;a meeting of minds&#8221;. Mukul Sinha, who is fighting some of the key riot cases, says, &#8220;The conspiracy section of IPC could have been easily applied against the CM. Doesn&#8217;t the US hold Osama bin Laden responsible for terrorism even though he did not fly the planes into the World Trade Center?&#8221;



The SIT has no evidence of Ehsan Jafri speaking to Modi for help during the attack. The landline records have vanished.	


The credibility of the SIT has been seriously damaged with recent allegations that a witness in the torching of the Sabarmati Express was abducted and tortured by SIT officers. They wanted him to change his statement. Says human rights lawyer Colin Gonsalvez: &#8220;The fear is that the SIT will not punish the guilty and continue to prosecute the innocent. One can only hope we are all wrong.&#8221;
*Equally revealing is the account of R.K. Shah, one of Ahmedabad&#8217;s most respected lawyers. He recently quit as special public prosecutor of the Gulbarg Society case because he found it impossible to work with the SIT*. He describes their tactics: &#8220;Here I am collecting witnesses who know something about a gruesome case in which so many people, mostly women and children huddled in Jafri&#8217;s house, were killed and I get no cooperation. *The SIT officers are unsympathetic towards witnesses, they try to browbeat them and don&#8217;t share evidence with the prosecution as they are supposed to do*.&#8221;


In control? SIT chief R.K. Raghavan

*Shah also told Outlook that the day after his resignation, the SIT chief R.K. Raghavan called him up and requested him to stay on &#8220;for the sake of the victims&#8221;. Raghavan, a former director of the CBI, also sent a fax to Shah. But Shah says: &#8220;Raghavan is from outside Gujarat so he may have good intentions. But what can he do with those police officers who want to cover up everything? I know how they operate. They keep preparing documents in Gujarati to confuse Raghavan and the few officers he has brought from outside.&#8221;*

Outlook has also learnt that the SIT intends to have Modi questioned by retired CBI officer A.K. Malhotra, who is also from outside Gujarat. If the CM does turn up, there will be questions about the meeting he held in Gandhinagar on February 27 to review the fallout of the Godhra train incident. Did Modi tell officers to *&#8220;let Hindus vent their anger&#8221;, as former police officer R.B. Sreekumar has alleged*? Many individuals Jafri called desperately on that dreadful night have also testified that he told them he *requested Modi for help* but the CM was not helpful. *Will the SIT suggest that such evidence is enough to implicate Modi in the conspiracy? *

The SIT can certainly conclude that Modi, at the very least, deliberately looked the other way and failed to stop the violence. It can make a case for the Supreme Court to censure Modi. If it fails to do even this, one could say the entire exercise was another legal disaster in the tortured journey of the Gujarat riot victims.


----------



## KRAIT

@doublemaster Where did I say BJP was good. BJP minister is behind the jail for life,. So is Babu Bajrangi, the leader of Bajrang Dal. You got 2 top leaders in jail. Tell me in which case of riots, this example has been set ?

I am defending Modi because I look beyond 2002 riots. You don't apprecite his work for 6 crores GUjarati, Muslim included. Why you don't admit that even Muslims of Gujarat has acceped him as leader and moved on with their life.

Read Gujarat's history first. How common riots were. After 2002, there hasn't been a single case of Riots,

And if you don' know why Police couldn't control riots, you should ask 3 neighboring states ruled by Congress who denied to send their police when Modi requested for it. Army came late because it was busy in Operation Parakram.

Are you going to vote over 2002 riot or for entire nation ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KS

@KRAIT you are wasting your time.

There is no point in asking the Muslims to vote for Modi. They are so thoroughly brainwashed that whatever people say, how much ever facts are thrown in their face, they will keep parrotting the same lines of propaganda over and over and frankly after some time it gets so annoying.

Rather than try to convince these people, the Hindus must take a leaf out of the books of these guys and vote for their identity, vote for Modi, rather than harping on some bakchod concepts like secularism that only some deluded Hindus believe nowadays. No Muslim believes in that.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SURYA-1

We need to check the birthrate of future would be vote bank before it's out of hand , it's necessary for maintaing the actual demography of India.Why don't anybody talks about it ??? Population explosion should be checked.God knows when 2011 census result for would be made public.


----------



## Mritunjaya

KS said:


> @KRAIT you are wasting your time.
> 
> There is no point in asking the Muslims to vote for Modi. They are so thoroughly brainwashed that whatever people say, how much ever facts are thrown in their face, they will keep parrotting the same lines of propaganda over and over and frankly after some time it gets so annoying.
> 
> Rather than try to convince these people, the Hindus must take a leaf out of the books of these guys and vote for their identity, vote for Modi, rather than harping on some bakchod concepts like secularism that only some deluded Hindus believe nowadays. No Muslim believes in that.



Thank you for stating the obvious. 

If people want Modi to become PM please devote your time trying to convince other Hindus to vote for him. Spend your time in effectively showcasing how Hindus are under siege in their own country and how their naive secular nature will be their downfall. 

Convincing non dharmic religious minorities to support Modi is a waste of time. No amount of logic is going to counter greed and fear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mritunjaya

KS said:


> @KRAIT you are wasting your time.
> 
> There is no point in asking the Muslims to vote for Modi. They are so thoroughly brainwashed that whatever people say, how much ever facts are thrown in their face, they will keep parrotting the same lines of propaganda over and over and frankly after some time it gets so annoying.
> 
> Rather than try to convince these people, the Hindus must take a leaf out of the books of these guys and vote for their identity, vote for Modi, rather than harping on some bakchod concepts like secularism that only some deluded Hindus believe nowadays. No Muslim believes in that.



*Thank you for stating the obvious. *

If people want Modi to become PM please devote your time trying to convince other Hindus to vote for him. Spend your time in effectively showcasing how Hindus are under siege in their own country and how their naive secular nature will be their downfall. 

Convincing non dharmic religious minorities to support Modi is a waste of time. No amount of logic is going to counter greed and fear.


----------



## mehboobkz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

@KS - please don't generalize.. Muslims in Gujarat have voted in support of Modi.. Also there are muslim party workers in BJP.. Because of congressi Muslim supporters you can not run them down..point is one can not hold rigid positions when it comes to elections. The more we talk non sense the more we are gonna alienate the potential supporters..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BRICS

SONIA GANDHI during her speech told a story...

"There was a father who gave 100 rupees each to his 3 sons and asked them to buy things and fill up a room completely.

First son bought woods for Rs. 100 but couldn't fill the room entirely.
Second son bought cotton for Rs. 100 but couldn't fill the room entirely.

Third son bought a candle for Rs. 1 and lit it up and the room was filled with light completely."

Kapil Sibbal added "RAHUL GANDHI is like the third son,
Since the day he has taken charge of his office, our country is filled with the bright light of prosperity."
.
.
.
Narendra Modi asked: 
"Woh sab toh theek hai,,, 
Where are the remaining Rs. 99 ?"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mritunjaya

jbond197 said:


> @KS - please don't generalize.. Muslims in Gujarat have voted in support of Modi.. Also there are muslim party workers in BJP.. Because of congressi Muslim supporters you can not run them down..point is one can not hold rigid positions when it comes to elections. The more we talk non sense the more we are gonna alienate them..



Instead of letting wishful thinking replace logic, Why don't you looks at facts objectively?

Why this muslim majority town in gujarat voted for Narendra Modi



> Salaya, Jamnagar: Salem Mohammad Baghaad's resume reveals a history of political promiscuity. The *45-year-old has, at different points in his career as a member of the local corporation in his hometown of Salaya, represented the Congress, the Samata Party and others.*
> 
> But it is his partnership with the BJP that has delivered the richest returns. Yesterday, Mr Baghaad and 26 other Muslims won their seats in the corporation contesting for the BJP. Narendra Modi's party will, for the first time, govern the local corporation in Salaya, a town where Muslims form 90 percent of the population.
> 
> "*Honestly, joining the BJP was a tough decision for me*," Mr Baghaad says. "But I was confident about myself, about my decision. I knew if I joined hands with Mr Modi, it will mean more benefits for the town and more development."



You can see for yourself that even muslim BJP leaders who won first tried everything in their book to defeat the BJP.....its only when they realized that BJP in Gujarat cannot be defeated, they took the 'difficult' decision to join the winning side. 

This story will be repeated in all over India. *Unless the Minorities realize that BJP is going to Win anyway* they are not going to vote for BJP. They will rather vote Anti-BJP in the hope that BJP can loose. 



> ......look at Jamalpur-Khadia a bit closely. This seat estimated to have 61.3% of Muslims, of the total 10 candidates trying their luck on this seat, seven were Muslims. If total the number of votes polled by all Muslim candidates then it comes out to be 60.4% votes, very close to their share in the population. Of course these seven Muslim candidates or at least the Congress nominee must have attracted some non-Muslim votes too so the percentage of Muslims voting for BJP should be higher than 1%.
> 
> Bharuch is the only seat from our list of 34 where Congress candidates polled (35.5%) less than the Muslim share in the population (38%). BJP won this seat by polling 59.5% of votes indicating clearly that Musims here voted for BJP but difficult to say if Muslim votes for BJP crossed more than a single digit percentage.
> 
> Unfortunately, other six seats with Muslim Congress candidates also give no clue as to what percentage of Muslim may have voted for BJP. In all those seats combined total of votes polled by all Muslim candidates is higher than their share in the population in those areas. This suggests that in fact, Muslims candidates were able to attract some non-Muslim voters.




Reality is a bit more harsh than wishful thinking. Cold realities of Indian politics is BJP has no chance unless it can manage to corner a majority of Hindu votes. Only then it can hope to get a maximum of 10% - 20% of minority votes.


----------



## Mritunjaya

Narendra Modi arrives in Goa



> PANAJI: Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi arrived in Goa on Tuesday to attend a mega wedding celebration of an industrialist's son in Bambolim. He was given a rousing welcome on his arrival Tuesday evening at Dabolim airport by the state BJP while musicians played traditional music .
> 
> *Chief minister Manohar Parrikar took time off to greet Modi who is seemingly getting support to be projected as BJP prime ministerial candidate.*
> 
> A large number of BJP workers gathered outside the Dabolim airport to welcome the leader with dhol tashe.


----------



## anant_s

@arp2041  Great Thread brother, joined a little late!



arp2041 said:


> *INDIA TODAY MOOD OF THE NATION SURVEY - 2013:*



This is a depressing figure if we analyse it deeply. there are no two ways about the fact that UPA is going to loose a significant bit of its vote share, but question is who gains. The figure mentioned above shows a really bleak picture as far as stability is concerned. I'm not sure what constitutes the third front, but it winning about the same number of seats as UPA (projected no.s) spells doom for our economy. If the predictions do come true (i sincerly hope they don't) we can start preparing for another general election in 2016-17. 
And secondly under these circumstances what can happen is Congress may support the Third front with some puppet PM for a couple of years by the time it will cover its lost ground. 
Thirdly with an outside support I don't see Modi or Arun jaitley (two of prospective PM candidates) doing any better than MMS. Coalition dharma will ultimately lead to another lameduck government lumbering through its tenure.
Forth (& most important) point, a lot would depend on which of the two allainces actually keeps its alliance intact. it is a known fact that people like Mulayam, Mayawati and to some extent Mamata will gravitate towards the largest alliance and this can make the game interesting.


----------



## anant_s

arp2041 said:


> @KRAIT is a HYPOkrait & @seiko is banned from PDF only, imagine the conditions when he will be running an entire country.
> 
> Sorry, but these two choices are WRONG & they will take India in reverse gear



Don't know about PM, but I suppose we can get some Indian member from PDF to be country's next Defence minister others can form an advisory council


----------



## arp2041

anant_s said:


> @arp2041  Great Thread brother, joined a little late!


 @anant_s thanks bro. np.



anant_s said:


> This is a depressing figure if we analyse it deeply. there are no two ways about the fact that UPA is going to loose a significant bit of its vote share, but question is who gains.



If you ask me, i am not tense at all. I think over the years, Indian Polity has matured a lot, If one analyzes past years assembly & LS elections than one can easily see that People have desired for a stability in state & center. Just two examples will suffice:

2009 LS polls - Every Opinion poll was suggesting that UPA will emerge as the largest alliance with around 210 seats, but it ended up in 260 with Just Congress chipping it with 205.

2012 UP assembly elctions - Every Opinion poll was suggesting that SP will get around 180 seats but not simple majority, but in the end, SP made history with around 225 seats.

Thus, my point is that the people after analyzing the opinion polls are actually voting for the largest party/alliance to strengthen it's nos. more, in this case it is NDA.

Anyways, since 2009 there has been a trend that NDA is increasing it's tally in each opinion poll & UPA's tally is decreasing. 1 year still to go, 208 is bound to increase.

IMHO, NDA as it is now, will end up with 260 seats if not more.



anant_s said:


> The figure mentioned above shows a really bleak picture as far as stability is concerned. I'm not sure what constitutes the third front, but it winning about the same number of seats as UPA (projected no.s) spells doom for our economy. If the predictions do come true (i sincerly hope they don't) we can start preparing for another general election in 2016-17.



Third Front is just a Mirage. It's just a lose coalition of parties which will ultimately join either of the two fronts, but they have kept there so called front such that they can get a better deal from either of the two fronts.



anant_s said:


> And secondly under these circumstances what can happen is Congress may support the Third front with some puppet PM for a couple of years by the time it will cover its lost ground.



I don't think Congress will now take any step which seems against DEMOCRACY. If NDA emerges the largest alliance, it will be given it's due time to form a govt., Congress will support a TF govt. only when NDA/BJP is unable to form a govt., remember 1996??



anant_s said:


> Thirdly with an outside support I don't see Modi or Arun jaitley (two of prospective PM candidates) doing any better than MMS. Coalition dharma will ultimately lead to another lameduck government lumbering through its tenure.



It's not about Coalition Dharma, it's about your will power, i must say here that Congress under UPA-1 had more will power for reforms than Congress in UPA-2, even when it had 60 more seats in UPA-2. Remember Indo-US nuke deal?? Even when a Political Power block - The Left with 60+ seats was AGAINST it's signing, MMS went ahead with it even at the cost of his govt., i think this decision was the reason why Congress emerged stronger in 2009 LS election, but this was not people wanted to see in the UPA-2.



anant_s said:


> Forth (& most important) point, a lot would depend on which of the two allainces actually keeps its alliance intact. it is a known fact that people like Mulayam, Mayawati and to some extent Mamata will gravitate towards the largest alliance and this can make the game interesting.



It will be all about nos., BJP with 180+ seats means that every party except Left will be willing to support it.

Ideologies are just a mask some parties wear to fool common man, but it's always was, always is & always will be about POWER.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

arp2041 said:


> It will be all about nos., BJP with 180+ seats means that every party except Left will be willing to support it.



Yes thats a very important point you make, both congress and BJP would want to win atleast 180-200 seats on their own for them to have a dominant say in policy matters.
If you ask me the most depressing part of UPA 2 hasn't been the corruption and scandals that broke with a depressing monotony, but govt's sheer inability to have courage to stand for a policy like it did for Nuclear deal against Left. Allies like TMC took advantage of this and the so called Policy Logjam led to wastage of time on economy front. The fact that government took cover under Global economic crisis to hide its own inability will, to me remain one of the most frustrating parts of UPA 2 regieme.
And it is here that lies a lesson for country's electorate. if the country chooses one of two major national parties it will do itself a great favor, any fractured verdict, we will have no will else but to blame ourselves and face the music (or should i say cacophony)

PS: I just get a feeling, RG won't be Congress's PM candidate. Congress knows better than anyone else, the kid stands no chance against seasoned leaders like Sushama swaraj, Arun jaitley, Modi etc, he simply has no credentials at all. I just get a feeling P Chidambaram or A K Anthony could be the dark horses.




> Third Front is just a Mirage. It's just a lose coalition of parties which will ultimately join either of the two fronts, but they have kept there so called front such that they can get a better deal from either of the two fronts.



As for the Third Front

*Before Elections*







*After Elections*


----------



## Marxist

Telangana Rashtra Samithi chief to share dais with Narendra Modi, may walk into NDA fold

HYDERABAD: The TelanganaRashtraSamithi (TRS) is all set to join the BJP-led National Democratic Alliance (NDA) and, as a first step, its chief K ChandrasekharRao will address a public meeting along with BJP leader and Gujarat chief minister NarendraModi in the Telangana region.

Party sources said the TRS has no option but to join the NDA in view of the lack of commitment on the part of the Congress to the separate state demand. However, the TRS will join the NDA only if it gets a major say in the Telangana region besides the lion's share of seats in the 2014 elections. "The TRS is not averse to joining hands with any force including NDA in the interest of Telangana. The Congress has ditched us time and again, and it will be foolish to trust them. And as an alternative, one can look for a platform at the national level, including the NDA. However, we are particular about the TRS remaining the leading force in Telangana. As far as an electoral understanding is concerned, a final decision will be taken in the due course," Sircilla MLA K Taraka Rama Rao told STOI.

Sources said the Gujarat chief minister has already confirmed his visit to Hyderabad and the Telangana region. "Modi's visit will most likely happen in the last week of March or the first week of April. And he will address one public meeting most likely in Hyderabad and tour the Telangana region," said the BJP sources.

While KTR did not want to comment on Narendra Modi's tour, sources in the TRS said KCR is likely to share the dais with the Gujarat chief minister and they will address a rally in any selected town in Telangana. "We have invited Narendra Modi to tour the Telangana region as he is the best person to convey to the people that a separate state is a certainty if the NDA comes to power," said BJP state president G Kishan Reddy.

The game plan of the NDA is to convey the message to the Telangana people that a national party like BJP and a regional party that has been spearheading the separate state movement for the last decade and half could realize the aspirations of the people of the region. "With the combination of Modi and KCR, the NDA should put up a good performance in the region," said the sources.

Independent MLA Nagam Janardana Reddy too indicated that he would join the NDA. Nagam heads the Telangana Nagara Samithi. "It is time all pro-Telangana forces got consolidated under the NDA umbrella," he said.

Following Modi's visit, the local leaders will launch a 'Poru Yatra' led by Kishan Reddy in Telangana. And the pro-Telangana forces including the TRS, Telangana Political Joint Action Committee (TJAC), and Telangana Nagara Samithi (TNS) of Nagam are expected to support the 'Yatra.'

"We are confident that Modi would be made the prime ministerial candidate shortly, and we are waiting for the announcement. Telangana movement would get a fillip once the leader of Modi's stature champions the cause," said Kishan Reddy.

Telangana Rashtra Samithi chief to share dais with Narendra Modi, may walk into NDA fold - The Times of India

@jbt90 now what ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

^^^^ I think AIADMK will also join NDA .


----------



## SURYA-1

What do you do with Prince Hamlet of Amethi?

The intriguing aspect of Rahul Gandhi's confessional is not his uncertainty about becoming Prime Minister but the certainty with which he rejected the thought of marriage and children. The first is easier said than done. The second is easier done than said. You need the consent of around 100 million voters to become Prime Minister; to become daddy you just need the consent of your wife.

Rahul Gandhi explained that if he got married and had children, he would "become a status quo-ist and be concerned about bequeathing my position to my children". There was a bit of a contradiction. After all, if you do not want to be PM then there is no position to bequeath to your children, so go ahead and enjoy a family. But mild confusion can be forgiven in a man at a transitional stage of his life.

Is this a subject for a political columnist or a Freudian analyst? Is Rahul Gandhi's reluctance towards both the chair and the cot the cry of a son forced into a job he does not particularly relish by a mother who will not take no for an answer?

There is something bewitching about the thought process in a dynasty. It does not seem to occur to anyone that it is perfectly possible for a prime minister to have a child without forcing him or her to become a carbon copy. Rahul Gandhi did not have to become a politician. He could have led an extremely rewarding life as a professional. There are presidents and prime ministers all over the democratic world whose children believe their parent made an awful career choice. There are other offspring who think politics is a pretty good idea. In either case the decision lies with the child once he or she turns an adult. A parent should at best have an advisory role, not a decisive one.

Some of the most powerful politicians in India are childless: Jayalalithaa, Navin Patnaik, Mamata Banerjee, Mayawati, Narendra Modi. Does this make them either more honest or better administrators than Nitish Kumar, Shiela Dikshit, Raman Singh or Shiv Chouhan, who have children? Those who can rule with competence and honesty will do so whether or not they have children.

Politics is a demanding profession. Its occasional spasms of glamour quickly fade before the grind of detail, whether in constituency management or governance through files and voter persuasion. Public life is a business in which the voter is a shareholder. Rahul Gandhi has taken the important responsibility of a radical surgery on his party, but does give the impression he is bored by the demands of government. He finds it difficult to sit through a Budget speech, for instance, where a normal politician would be engrossed.

This leaves Congress with a peculiar problem. What do you do with Prince Hamlet of Amethi? How do you infuse electoral sparkle around a PM-in-waiting who prefers waiting to becoming PM? Do not blame Congress spokesmen for looking bewildered. This is not the script they got from AICC.

But this dilemma could set off private - very private - rejoicing in the heart of many Congress leaders within the 60-70 age band. As Rahul Gandhi delves into soliloquy and wonders whether it is to be or not to be, ambition flowers elsewhere. Seniors like P Chidambaram or Kamal Nath would love to be a Dr Manmohan Singh to Rahul Gandhi, giving him as much power as he wants as Congress president while they got on with the complicated job of running a government.

Rahul Gandhi is serious about reform within the Congress; he believes, correctly, that Congress has become, like other parties, an oligarchy. He is trying to change a system that Sonia Gandhi could not, or preferred not to. The problem is that after five years of disarray Congress does not want two heads. There is enough confusion in the ranks without adding any at the top. Power is about problems. One headache is bad enough; two can be unbearable. Power and responsibility must sit on the same chair.

Perhaps Rahul Gandhi is preparing his party for postponement, not abdication, and has decided that even if he does become PM it will not be as leader of a fractious coalition in which policy is under constant pressure from implicit blackmail by partners. But if he means what he says about children, will the dynasty that began with Motilal Nehru, gave India three Prime Ministers and might offer a possible fourth, end with him?

One cannot see Congress reaching out to Priyanka Gandhi's children when Rahul retires in three or four decades. Rahul's decision might even be a practical move. If he married now and had a child in a year, he would be around 85 before he was in a position to transfer the torch. Unlikely, although not impossible. 

http://blogs.timesofindia.indiatime...y/what-do-you-do-with-prince-hamlet-of-amethi By MJ AKBAR

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SURYA-1

arp2041 said:


> Roughly 1 year 3 months left, when the people of the largest democracy on earth will elect there Govt.
> 
> There have been too much threads opened on this topic of late. Let's converge all the discussion here.
> 
> This is an important issue for the future of not just India but the region as whole.
> 
> Dump every related news here, discuss & elect your leader & your Govt.
> 
> Also, Pls don't make this thread a one sided affair, discuss all possibilities which can appear come 2014.
> 
> EDIT: Poll Added
> 
> P.S. @KRAIT is it ok??



This poll is being rigged in the favour of Kangress by Pakistanis.Take steps to check that.


----------



## arp2041

SURYA-1 said:


> This poll is being rigged in the favour of Kangress by Pakistanis.Take steps to check that.



I know that buddy, actually i can't do much.

There was an option in the poll by which we could have seen the names of the voters, but as u can see it is not working for some reason.

As it is, this poll doesn't matter much as it will hardly have any impact on the real elections.

This was put up for the sole purpose of knowing the preference of Indian members here.

But nearly 80% votes for BJP in total is something that i never imagined, & you are right, if there was some way that only Indians could have voted than this no. would only had risen.

I am assuming that at max 4 non-Indian members have voted in this one, i think we can allow this much of distortion.


----------



## Mritunjaya

Some Gems from M J Akbar's article ..........



SURYA-1 said:


> You need the consent of around 100 million voters to become Prime Minister; to become daddy you just need the consent of your wife
> 
> 
> This leaves Congress with a peculiar problem. What do you do with Prince Hamlet of Amethi? How do you infuse electoral sparkle around a *PM-in-waiting who prefers waiting to becoming PM*?
> 
> 
> 
> Rahul's decision might even be a practical move. If he married now and had a child in a year, he would be around 85 before he was in a position to transfer the torch.



.........Hilarious .....


----------



## Marxist

*Karnataka local polls*

Karnataka local polls: Congress wins Bellary, Mangalore; BJP trails, BSY's party KJP routed- Politics News- Politics-IBNLive

not a big surprise ..


----------



## anant_s

Marxist said:


> *Karnataka local polls*
> 
> Karnataka local polls: Congress wins Bellary, Mangalore; BJP trails, BSY's party KJP routed- Politics News- Politics-IBNLive
> 
> not a big surprise ..



Congress is going to loose big in Andhra and the same may happen to BJP in Karnataka. These results are on expected lines and unless the two parties do something to arrest the tide, what this essentially means you have two more regional players who will with their 12-15 seats get to have a bargaining power with whichever alliance that forms the next government.


----------



## anant_s

*Games have Started*



> NEW DELHI: Congress wants Jaganmohan Reddy to side with it or stay neutral in the post-poll scenario, pushing for an understanding with the rebel who is likely to be the big gainer in LokSabha and assembly polls scheduled to be held together in April 2014.
> 
> Congress ranks were silent after Vijayamma, Jagan's mother who is running the fledgling outfit during his incarceration in corruption cases, on Monday said YSR Congress would never tie up with "communal BJP" but could join hands with UPA or Third Front. She also ruled out a pre-poll tie-up with Congress.
> 
> This appeared Jagan's way to assure Congress following his continued stay in jail. Jagan has blamed Congress hostility for his woes, saying the mother party was angry at his rebellion.
> 
> Sources said the lead UPA player has been trying to persuade Jagan through emissaries for a pre-poll tie-up. A pre-poll arrangement would help the party tap the favourable sentiment in favour of Jagan that, ironically, he has generated with his rebellion against Congress. Also, that alone could check Jagan from joining hands with BJP if a situation so arises.
> 
> "If not pre-poll tie-up", a Jagan aide said, "Congress wants YSR Congress to stay neutral if it cannot form the government."
> 
> The demands are tough, a reason why there has not been a patch up despite the hope raised by presidential polls when Jagan asked his loyalist MLAs and MPs to vote for the Congress nominee.
> 
> Congress is desperately looking to counter the hostility in Telangana and erosion of support in Coastal and Rayalaseema regions after the death of YS Rajasekhara Reddy.
> 
> Congress concedes Jagan may be a big gainer in coastal and Rayalaseema that helped the party return to power in Delhi as well as Hyderabad in 2009. The party is tipped to be a major loser in Telangana where it is on the wrong side of the popular statehood sentiment. A tally of over 15-20 seats would be crucial in determining who forms the government in Delhi.
> 
> However, despite failure at any understanding, Congress may still end up with a handle over Jagan. Sources said the party is sure to win a decent tally in assembly while YSR Congress is unlikely to get a majority on its own. A post-poll alliance that works to the benefit of both, like it happened with NCP in Maharashtra, is thus not ruled out.



May back UPA, won&rsquo;t support 'communal' NDA: Jagan's mother - The Times of India


----------



## Android

Rahul Gandhi has only 4 votes and 50% of votes he received are from Pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nike_007

I still think that BJP is playing a safe game. Modi will express regret for 2002; just ahead of Election so liberal Muslim vote will be divided. Congress will try to play communal card which ultimately favor BJP. BJP needs to do well in UP; a 40+ tally in UP is required.


----------



## Mritunjaya

anant_s said:


> *Games have Started*
> 
> May back UPA, wont support 'communal' NDA: Jagan's mother - The Times of India



Jagan and his Mother are Christians .....though they hold Sonia Gandhi responsible for assassinating his father/husband .......the communal pull is stronger than desire for justice or revenge.

Akbaruddin Owaisi had visited Jagan in Jail to convince him to stay away from BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Mritunjaya said:


> Jagan and his Mother are Christians .....though they hold Sonia Gandhi responsible for assassinating his father/husband .......the communal pull is stronger than desire for justice or revenge.
> 
> Akbaruddin Owaisi had visited Jagan in Jail to convince him to stay away from BJP.



YSR and his family has disproportionate assets case against them and congress (as always) will try to use this situation to its full advantage. All this talk of supporting secular forces is farce, they are actually trying to save their skins.
Also can members from Andhra shed some light on Telangana issue and its possible implications in next years elections?


----------



## anant_s

nike_007 said:


> I still think that BJP is playing a safe game. Modi will express regret for 2002; just ahead of Election so liberal Muslim vote will be divided. Congress will try to play communal card which ultimately favor BJP.



The question is why should he express any regrets. Courts have absolved Modi from any wrong doing. Yes as CM it was Modi's duty to protect citizens, but almost a decade has passed and if one keeps harping old issues, you cannot move forward.
I've lived for a significant amount of time in Gujarat (2003-2006) and if you take my word, an average gujarati (irrespective of his religion) wants to move forward.


> BJP needs to do well in UP; a 40+ tally in UP is required.


I don't think BJP will win the no. of seats you've mentioned. The trouble is there is no stalwart in UP after AB Vajpayee who can rally people behind BJP (the same is true for congress). As usual the electorate in UP will vote on caste lines meaning SP or BSP to be significant players.


----------



## KRAIT

*British muslim leader backs Modi after Wharton snub*

Gujarat chief minster Narendra Modi, who is red-faced over the Wharton snub, has found massive support from an influential Indian Muslim in Britain.

Lord Adam Patel, who is from Bharuch in Gujarat and a Labour member of the House of Lords, has described the US business school's denial to Modi's speech as a blow to intellectual freedom on the campus.

"The issue here is not Modi's free speech&#8230; the free speech issue here has to do with the students who in their wisdom chose to listen to Modi but were denied so because of a motley group of activist faculty members," Patel, a successful businessman who lives in the northern town of Blackburn, said in an open letter. "By opposing Modi's visit to Wharton, people are only strengthening the hands of the enemies of justice..."

A copy of the letter, sources said, is being sent to Wharton and also to Modi, whom he had met in January. Though not totally absolving Modi of the 2002 riots, Patel suggested that the way to ensure justice is to engage with Modi "who tasted victory not once but thrice at the hustings." Patel's line echoes that of the British government's.

"Like every politician, Modi can't be seen only in black and white. There are shades of grey, which if one does not accept in totality must debate and critique with reasoning...," he said. "As a Gujarati myself, I consider it to be a gross insult that the CM of my state, however, wronged one might feel he is, cannot express his views at a global forum because a few in the audience dislike him."

Patel used to be a vocal Modi critic, but began moderating his views some years ago, earning him the wrath of Modi's opponents, including members of an organisation that he helped found - Council of Indian Muslims. It has sought an explanation for his meeting with Modi.

British muslim leader backs Modi after Wharton snub - Hindustan Times


----------



## KRAIT

*BJP plans nationwide yatra to project Narendra Modi*

Bowing before the immense popularity and control over party cadre enjoyed by Narendra Modi, *central leadership of Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) has decided to start a nationwide yatra with Gujarat chief minister leading the campaign to consolidate the voters.*

Although BJP leaders have decided that they will not announce name of the Prime Ministerial candidate of the party led National Democratic Alliance (NDA) before the general election, the yatra is expected to project Modi at the national level leaving no doubt in the minds of the voters that the Gujarat chief minister will lead the party if BJP comes to power in the 2014 Lok Sabha election.
*
The Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) has decided to send Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi to different states to help mobiles voters and project him at the national level. *The public address at the Shree Ram College of Commerce (SRCC) in February was just the first step in that direction, said a senior leader of BJP who is in the know of the development. The BJP leader said that party leaders have yet not decided from which state to start the campaign.

While the central leadership of BJP is not unanimous in the decision, but most of the senior leaders, including Rajnath Singh, BJP President and Arun Jaitley, Leader of Opposition in Rajya Sabha, M Venkaiah Naidu, former BJP President have all given a go ahead for the plan hoping to encash the popularity of Modi to help BJP regain power in Lok Sabha election. Both Singh and Jaitley believe that Modi is the most popular leader of the party.

After running a government for six years, BJP has been out of power since April 2004 when Congress party led by Sonia Gandhi, UPA chairperson, won the election defeating former Prime Minister Atal Bihari Vajpayee.

The BJP leadership is also on the lookout for a suitable Lok Sabha seat for Modi which will benefit the party most. One of the options before BJP is that Modi should contest from Lucknow, the seat from where Atal Bihari Vajpayee used to contest. The sitting Member of Parliament (MP) from Lucknow, Lalji Tandon has already said that if Modi wants to contest from Lucknow, he would take back his claim on the seat.

BJP leaders have, so far, not finalised the seat from which Modi would finally contest the election because apart from Lucknow, there are other Lok Sabha seats in Uttar Pradesh which the BJP leaders are considering to field Modi. BJP leaders believe that with 80 Lok Sabha seats in Uttar Pradesh, Modis popularity would help BJP win considerable number of seats. BJP has only 10 seats from the state at present.

The other option being considered by central leaders is Rajasthan where BJP has only 4 Lok Sabha seats out of 25. BJP leaders believe that if Modi is made to contest from the state, the party will perform considerably better. BJP leadership is convinced that Modis popularity in Gujarat will help the party perform well in the state even if Modi is asked contest outside the state. Gujarat has 26 seats and BJP already has 15 seats in its pocket.

BJP plans nationwide yatra to project Narendra Modi | Business Standard


@arp2041 Lets spread the message and ask all friends of ours to support Modi when he comes to our cities. I am lucky, he will come to Jaipur, as we have Congress govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

*I Am Not Cutting BJP's Vote, It Is Cutting Myne - Arvind Kejriwal*







Start from 19 minutes.

"I am not cutting BJP's vote, it is cutting myne, tell BJP not to declare any candidates & we will win"



P.S. Please watch entire video if you can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Watch Live India Today Conclave 2013 - Reinventing Democracy - Day 2 - YouTube

@Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

arp2041 said:


> Watch Live India Today Conclave 2013 - Reinventing Democracy - Day 2 - YouTube
> 
> @Abingdonboy




Maza agya dek ke 
Modi for PM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ShahidT

again, not letting me vote in this poll  . hope the people elect someone different this time. not the tried and tested parties which have, by and large, delivered f**k all the past 60 years. give grassroots parties intent on changing the corrupt culture, with emphasis on providing food, clothing, proper shelter to the lowest rungs that lack it rather than mindless urbanization, a chance for once. just try it and see what happens. 

also hope that whoever comes to power next year will be wise enough to decentralize political power and practice non-interference in state affairs that kashmir and the north east so desire. it's the only way to win the confidence and happiness of those that have faced injustice there.


----------



## GreenFoe

*What happened to Cagerewall's Internal Lokpal ?*


----------



## thesolar65

I am a little less computer savvy in this forum but have great interest to debate. I can only post thanks and reply to thread.Can some body let me know the following.

1. How to start a new thread/topic?
2. How to edit a reply after posting?
3. How to choose your friends?

It will be very helpful to me and a lot of thanks to those who will reply.


----------



## anant_s

> NEW DELHI: Using the platform of a massive show of strength in Delhi through his Adhikar rally demanding special status for his state, Bihar chief minister Nitish Kumar on Sunday signalled that he would continue in NDA on his own terms and possibly make moves to forge an anti-Congress, non-BJP alliance even as he challenged NarendraModi's claim of being the best leader to deliver development. It was also an assertion of his own position in the 2014 polls where, as a swing player, he could rearrange the political chessboard.
> 
> Addressing the rally, Kumar said no government could be formed at the Centre without the help of backward states such as Bihar, West Bengal and Odisha. The absence of any reference to NDA during the address was conspicuous, suggesting that he was ready to bargain in the 2014 polls on the basis of his demand for special status to Bihar.
> 
> "We are happy that UPA government has agreed in-principle to grant our demand. But now we want it to be implemented soon. Do it now or it will be inevitable after 2014 elections. Only he who holds the hands of backward states (Bihar, Odisha and West Bengal) will sit in Delhi," Kumar said, his statement reflecting a desire for a degree of flexibility which is not available to a committed member of a coalition.
> 
> Kumar's statements came in the backdrop of Modi's likely projection as BJP's prime ministerial candidate after the Karnataka assembly elections and equally strong signs that Kumar would walk out of NDA in such a scenario. Kumar, who has earlier expressed reservations about Modi in no uncertain terms, also used the occasion to challenge the Gujarat CM's model of development.
> 
> "We will leave everyone behind and move ahead with development. And we will present a model before the world. These days development model is being discussed. We stand for inclusive growth. This model is what takes along everyone together. This is the real development model of India. Be it Hindu, Muslim, backward caste, dalits, women or men, everyone should develop together," Kumar said in a clear reference to Modi's reluctance to take special measures for minorities and Gujarat's poor record on human development indices.
> 
> The comments came a day after Modi showcased his growth story in front of a fawning, elite audience in Delhi.
> 
> Interestingly, the rally saw leader after leader from JD(U) calling Kumar 'Vikas purush' (development man) - a moniker appropriated by Modi in the recent past. The Bihar CM too went beyond his state, talking about how India could overtake China in development through inclusive growth and that his idea of development was not limited to urban areas.
> 
> Even at the rally, subtle signals were given about inclusion and secularism with several Muslim supporters lined up in the front row, a prayer sung in Urdu and a placard thanking Bihar government for providing land to Aligarh Muslim University that Kumar did not forget to mention.
> 
> Kumar used the rally to also keep the option of a non-Congress, non-BJP alternative open for the general elections. Broadly hinting at a coalition of backward states, he said, "This is not a fight for Bihar but for all backward states. When all backward classes join hands with Biharis, who will rule Delhi (you can imagine)." JD(U) leader Shivanand Tiwari, speaking on the sidelines of the rally, only added to the speculation saying, "Backward states elect 291 MPs. Their demands can't be neglected."
> 
> The desire to forge a front of backward states (with West Bengal and Odisha) goes beyond the similarities of economic situation and takes into account a shared feeling of opposition to the Congress and inability to go with the BJP given the minority vote constituency in all these states (West Bengal has 30% minority votes). As a secular satrap, Kumar hopes to attract such forces.
> 
> The massive rally also underlined Kumar's success in grafting a pan-Bihar platform that cuts through the state's notorious caste divisions. Bihar's backwardness and demand for special status is an age old issue and has been revived by Kumar for precisely this purpose -- an imperative for a leader coming from a numerically weak caste as against the martial Yadavs, his rival Lalu Prasad's core constituency. Although JD(U) sources said the rally was not for any partisan purpose, it reassures Kumar of a constituency on the development plank.
> 
> JD(U) leader Sanjay Jha said, "The success of the rally shows that the Centre can ignore Bihar's demand at its own peril. This is not a political move but a call for Bihar's growth. Political subtext should not be read into this."
> 
> The confidence in such statements was only a reflection of how successful the rally had turned out to be. By the time Kumar arrived, Ramlila Maidan, one of the biggest grounds in Delhi where several political rallies including JP movement's mammoth rally in 1975 and Anna Hazare's anti-corruption crusade in 2011 have been held, was packed to the rafters with people climbing on to trees and craning their necks to catch a glimpse of their leader. Even conservative estimates put the crowd at over 50,000 although JD(U) claimed it to be over 1 lakh.









Nitish Kumar takes on Narendra Modi; hints at anti-Congress, non-BJP alliance in 2014 - The Times of India

With Nitish singing a different tune, it is highly likely that NDA will have a same look as it had in previous LS polls. However it has some implications most important of which is that there may be sufficient hints to Nitish from BJP that they are going ahead with Modi as their choice for PM candidate. Secondly, if Nitish repeats his performance in next LS polls, he may have good chance of becoming a king-maker especially if the verdict is fractured (quite likely scenario).


----------



## kurup

thesolar65 said:


> 1. How to start a new thread/topic?



You have to become a full member ( 50 posts IIRC) to start a thread.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/forum-book/237400-how-create-thread-topic-pdf.html



thesolar65 said:


> 2. How to edit a reply after posting?



Only possible for senior members .



thesolar65 said:


> 3. How to choose your friends?



If you are asking about sending friendship request ,

Go to the members Profile Page ,below the profile picture there is a *Add as Friend choice* , Click it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

KRAIT said:


> To all Congress Supporters,
> 
> What Congress has done for millions of Kashmiri Pundits ?
> 
> What Congress has done against millions of illegal immigrants from Bangladesh ?
> 
> What Congress has done against over 50 riots in UP, West Bengal, Assam etc. happened in past few years ?
> 
> What Congress has done against the Black Money case and Billions of Dollars worth of Corruption in last decade ?
> 
> @doublemaster


 @KRAIT....You are just trying to make a futile attempt to appease a Congi supporters...It is of no value...Because....for them...they think it is more important to make prayer every day on street....or like those BS commies...who made West Bengal who are at one time the shine of India to one of most underdeveloped state of India, rather to aspire something positive and modern....
You are just wasting your time...Because they always find reason to prove themselves....And you can not justify and proove to people who donot want to progress rather than to stay in primitive age....


----------



## Kaniska

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Spare me extended lectures. I don't need to know aboout your 'point of view' or personal opinions. Just the figures. Source means- yes neutral, but also which a lot of us can associate as being credible. Your particular source, apart from being little known, has given a multiple of *TEN*. How would you feel if someone told you- Bill Gates is the richest man in the world- He has wealth between 5 Billion to 50 Billion. And also give me a link that contains content that accuses Rajiv Gandhi (not just some pictire that can be photoshopped. And if that 'expose' was in early 90s, remember BJP was in power starting 1998 and were always keen on stewing Rajiv on Corruption (including baseless Bofors allegations). Howcome something as supposedly concrete as this was not used by them to finish cogress once and for all?
> 
> 
> 
> *And yet majority of hindus vote for congress- traditionally people who detract (like you) have only been in the fringes and remained in the fringes*.



Exactly....who else can we blame than ourselvesonly....This is the same traditional Hindus who voted for your beloved Congi party in last 65 years....and what we have achived...a poor nation with 1.2 billion people....What has congi contributed in 65 year??....SCAMS with competative amount each month....These are the same BS Hindoos who voted Congi to Power so that India even can not compete with a nation like Maldavies to protect its intrests....It is the same idiotic Hindoos...who can not find a person with Indian origin to lead the Congi Party rather depend on an imported Italian lady to lead their party....I mean sometimes i think....hating Modi is one thing....How can a person who is educated one can even ever think to like Congi Party with its senses...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> Correct neither congress, nor NDA is secular. But congress less harm than NDA.
> Communists are much better isnt it? Why no one talking aboutt them?
> Why all these anti-congress people want only NDA?



Beacuase anti Congress people are nationalist...We prefer natinalism over religion...If requires ...i can do anything for my nation...even eat beef in mosque too...But can some so called Congi supporter eat Prasad for the sake of my nation.....???...I donot need an answer...But i am sad to see that people are still exist in my country who derive nationalism based on who eat beef in the religious places...


----------



## KRAIT

Kaniska said:


> @KRAIT....You are just trying to make a futile attempt to appease a Congi supporters...It is of no value...Because....for them...they think it is more important to make prayer every day on street....or like those BS commies...who made West Bengal who are at one time the shine of India to one of most underdeveloped state of India, rather to aspire something positive and modern....
> You are just wasting your time...Because they always find reason to prove themselves....And you can not justify and proove to people who donot want to progress rather than to stay in primitive age....


Actually these guys are the means. The real target are Guest users who lurks and read all these. 

I know about these Congress supporters, their party sold India to Italy. Congress is nothing but party of traitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

JonAsad said:


> Rahul Gandhi for President- -



Please do scare me man...Do us a favor ...rather than praying for RG...Just put 10-20 nuclear bombs in India..that is a good for us...let all of we like scums get killed who will elect that RG,, We will be grateful to you...


----------



## Mirza Jatt

am definitely going with BJP, I want Modi as the PM.


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> You kept your pandit agenda aside? You couldnt save Vajapayee?
> 
> Congress might have killed innocent sikhs. They never showed enemity before assassination of Indira Gandhi. And Never showed any enemity after that riot. Through out the country sikhs are still enjoying much greater position. They made Sikh as PM. They Gave sikhs many other role in government say. They gave role in Army.
> 
> Can this apply to BJP?



Come on man...Sikhs are the protector of my nation....They deserve the respect and greater position beacuse like beggars they donot use their population ask for reservation in the jobs...rather they study hard and strive the good things in their own life rather then some other people of my country...who just demand to get the benifit not on their merit rather that their religion.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doublemaster

Kaniska said:


> Come on man...Sikhs are the protector of my nation....They deserve the respect and greater position beacuse like beggars they donot use their population ask for reservation in the jobs...rather they study hard and strive the good things in their own life rather then some other people of my country...who just demand to get the benifit not on their merit rather that their religion.....


Good night.!


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> Its secular india...culturally diverse india.
> They may think sharia is best. They have right to think they want.
> Difference they are islamists with real knowledge of Islam. *They ask every muslim to do justice even to non-muslims*.
> They ask muslims not to retaliate even if they are destroyed during the riot.
> They ask muslims to pay to non-muslim riot victims...
> Their sessions are mostly open to public...
> 
> They might not worship your god...But i am sure that they do justice.



Are you joking dude....???....Come on do not be so naive and behave as if you donot have examples of what these Jammat people have done to people of other religion around the world....Look for examples of respective Islamist parties and their positions in our neighourhood....We need any further examples...These Jamaat are anti nationalist and they are not able do any harm to my nation not because they donot like it....Just because they are minority right now to do it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

doublemaster said:


> Its secular india...culturally diverse india.
> *They may think sharia is best. They have right to think they want. *
> Difference they are islamists with real knowledge of Islam. They ask every muslim to do justice even to non-muslims.
> They ask muslims not to retaliate even if they are destroyed during the riot.
> They ask muslims to pay to non-muslim riot victims...
> Their sessions are mostly open to public...
> 
> They might not worship your god...But i am sure that they do justice.



The Minute they think that Sharia is best they become Anti-nationals as in India nothing is Bigger than the Constitution. So your argument fails here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> Who the hell are u to say this?
> 
> There are so many hindus who wants India to be Hindu country...Should i not trust Hindus?
> *I really dont care India becoming Hindu country as long it is just to me. *
> 
> Dude....you are pathetic...



You made right noise...You are right....We are not saying you are not us....My country is equally for you as for me....You are US...but please donot talk like you are not like US...I donot want India to become a Hindu country...But I do like India to become a country with spirit of Dharmic religion....and respect of own religious privacy of non Hindus.....But of course I donot want to see my counrty as another Afganistan with Shariat and fundamentalism Islamic people rule over other people in my nation...i



doublemaster said:


> It was not a short duration...
> 
> There is a appeal against SIT....
> 
> * By the wy why should i blive police? Same police who performed well in Dhule and caught? *Like every time in this case also they blamed police, no one cared...but luckily they were caught in camera...
> 
> You want to know how police were at that time?



Exactly...If police is caught is Camera then why donot blame Congi and NCP leader in Maharastra in the same way you single out Modi???....Why donot you single out Congi CM of Assam although everyone knows that Gogoi intentionally did not bring police to the riot areas beacuse Tribal BODO people can make riot with Muslims???....Is it not a hypocracy....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Paan Singh said:


> @KRAIT
> 
> Congress base lies in the muslim vote bank and poors. You can read their views here n social sites.
> 
> For these guys,religion comes first.



For religion some Indian people will sell their nation...it is not my fear...but i fear it might happen again..as it has happened in the past...


----------



## doublemaster

Kaniska said:


> You made right noise...You are right....We are not saying you are not us....My country is equally for you as for me....You are US...*but please donot talk like you are not like US*...I donot want India to become a Hindu country...But I do like India to become a country with spirit of *Dharmic religion*....and respect of own religious privacy of non Hindus.....But of course I donot want to see my counrty as another Afganistan with Shariat and fundamentalism Islamic people rule over other people in my nation...i
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly...If police is caught is Camera then why donot blame Congi and NCP leader in Maharastra in the same way you single out Modi???....Why donot you single out Congi CM of Assam although everyone knows that Gogoi intentionally did not bring police to the riot areas beacuse Tribal BODO people can make riot with Muslims???....Is it not a hypocracy....



I can show many muslims say we are Indians. I can show you many hindus think muslims doesnt belong to India. I am sure about this. I can show examples in pdf itself. So you need to start advising your people.

By the way how dharmic India will be? Any idea about the spirt of dharmic India? How different it is from secular current india?
What is the constitution of dharmic India? Is it Manu?

By the way i have same rit as you think think in a similar way as you dream about dharmic india. 

I never said congress is good for muslims. Like you said...BJP and congress together victimized us...thats why we play VICTIM CARD



Kaniska said:


> For religion some Indian people will sell their nation...it is not my fear...but i fear it might happen again..as it has happened in the past...



For you also religion comes first. Thats why you want dharmic india against secular India. You will have more respect if india is more dharmic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

doublemaster said:


> I can show many muslims say we are Indians. I can show you many hindus think muslims doesnt belong to India. I am sure about this. I can show examples in pdf itself. So you need to start advising your people.


But you forgot many others like me who do not see Muslims and other casts as equals.. Why don't you mention that?



> By the way i have same rit as you think think in a similar way as you dream about dharmic india.


Think all you want, its needless and not required.. But try implementing and we will reject you and any other who thinks on the lines of Islamism, Christanism, Sikhism or Hinduism..


----------



## Android

Modi bhai completes Half Century!!! 
@Agnostic_Indian; @Infinity; @Jarha;
are you three out of mind
@Agnostic_Indian; @Infinity; @Jarha;
are you three out of mind


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> I can show many muslims say we are Indians. I can show you many hindus think muslims doesnt belong to India. I am sure about this. I can show examples in pdf itself. So you need to start advising your people.
> 
> By the way how dharmic India will be? Any idea about the spirt of dharmic India? How different it is from secular current india?
> What is the constitution of dharmic India? Is it Manu?
> 
> By the way i have same rit as you think think in a similar way as you dream about dharmic india.
> 
> *I never said congress is good for muslims. Like you said...BJP and congress together victimized us...thats why we play VICTIM CARD*
> 
> 
> 
> For you also religion comes first. Thats why you want dharmic india against secular India. You will have more respect if india is more dharmic?



Problem is that some people donot say explicitly but they do vote and encourage Congi party....If you really do not like Congi...then beleive me...I am with you...Select any nationalistic leader who is not in line with Congi....be in Nitish or Jaylalitha or any one..( Excluding those terrorist UP regional parties)...I will be in allignment with you at lest in the future leader perspective....

I donot want to further debate in the religion issue....Donot create self impression that i am not for Muslim brothers in India...But i against for those Muslims and also as*** Hindus who are with Congi party...Any one who is not with that party is my friend..



doublemaster said:


> I can show many muslims say we are Indians. I can show you many hindus think muslims doesnt belong to India. I am sure about this. I can show examples in pdf itself. So you need to start advising your people.
> 
> By the way how dharmic India will be? Any idea about the spirt of dharmic India? How different it is from secular current india?
> What is the constitution of dharmic India? Is it Manu?
> 
> By the way i have same rit as you think think in a similar way as you dream about dharmic india.
> 
> I never said congress is good for muslims. Like you said...BJP and congress together victimized us...thats why we play VICTIM CARD
> 
> 
> 
> *For you also religion comes first. Thats why you want dharmic india against secular India. You will have more respect if india is more dharmic?*



You did not understand me....not i expect you to do...Yes...relgion is an important factor when i deal with anti nationalistic people .....As i said....i will leave my religion for my nation.....Can any Congi supported minority people do that???.......

For me my safety and freedom comes first...and i do not see any nation in this world where under Islamist gov, minority people are leaving a normal life...And i fear one day, India with appeasement policy to minority people, Hindus will be a minority in political space...So as i feel that i can stay safely under Christian majority West but not under Islamist Congi party or religious states like Gulf nations....


----------



## The_Showstopper

Kaniska said:


> Come on man...Sikhs are the protector of my nation....They deserve the respect and greater position beacuse like beggars they donot use their population ask for reservation in the jobs...rather they study hard and strive the good things in their own life rather then some other people of my country...who just demand to get the benifit not on their merit rather that their religion.....



Even Sikhs have asked(Or would you rather say begged) for reservation...

'Mazhbi' Sikhs demand reservations - POLITICS | NEWS | CULTURE - The Voice of 
Sikhs

http://www.tribuneindia.com/2012/20121213/main5.htm

http://jammu.greaterkashmir.com/news/2012/Oct/18/sikh-bodies-demand-reservation-74.asp

http://in.news.yahoo.com/jat-sikhs-seek-obc-status-punjab-183000024.html

Now 50% DU quota for Sikhs - Indian Express

It

If backward Hindus can get reservation, why shouldn't economically deprived muslims get reservation?? It is their right and they are demanding it(not begging)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

The_Showstopper said:


> Even Sikhs have asked for reservation...
> 
> 'Mazhbi' Sikhs demand reservations - POLITICS | NEWS | CULTURE - The Voice of Sikhs
> 
> Now 50% DU quota for Sikhs - Indian Express
> 
> It
> 
> If backward Hindus can get reservation, why shouldn't economically deprived muslims get reservation?? It is their right and they are demanding it(not begging)?



You made a right note...Then stop reservation for backward Hindus too....Dont you guys think that Reservation is an outdated policy for economic upliftment too???

And coming to the point of right....reservation to backward Hindus are there because there is exists different caste systems...or something like that ...although i am not expert...but i think there Muslim says they do not beleive in cast system..so the concept of backward class is not applicable to them...anyway...i am not master in this BS logic of reservarion....I donot like any kind of reservation or free money by GOV with my tax money by the GOV to avhive its own political goals....


----------



## The_Showstopper

Kaniska said:


> You made a right note...Then stop reservation for backward Hindus too....Dont you guys think that Reservation is an outdated policy for economic upliftment too???
> 
> And coming to the point of right....reservation to backward Hindus are there because there is exists different caste systems...or something like that ...although i am not expert...but i think there Muslim says they do not beleive in cast system..so the concept of backward class is not applicable to them...anyway...i am not master in this BS logic of reservarion....I donot like any kind of reservation or free money by GOV with my tax money by the GOV to avhive its own political goals....



I second your thoughts. Even I want this system of reservation to be stopped, but there are people in all communities who are economically and educationally a deprived lot. So we have to consider their miseries but that should be done purely on the financial condition of the recipient and not dependent on their caste. Yes muslims don't have a caste system but Sachar committee/other studies based on its findings recommended that certain sub-groups of muslims are also backward and that was the basis of this reservation which even I am against of... But I must also add that at present there is no other practical option looking at the corruption we have in our country... 

I have seen many not so poor OBC's availing free services from govt thus looting off from the needy....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

The_Showstopper said:


> I second your thoughts. Even I want this system of reservation to be stopped, but there are people in all communities who are economically and educationally a deprived lot. So we have to consider their miseries but that should be done purely on the financial condition of the recipient and not dependent on their caste. Yes muslims don't have a caste system but Sachar committee/other studies based on its findings recommended that certain sub-groups of muslims are also backward and that was the basis of this reservation which even I am against it...



Dude...before i start putting my comments...I would like to thank you that your posts are worth discussing unlike another double guy....

Yes ...i agree with you...if GOV wants to provide reservation then make it universal through out India for poor...Why do you use religion and cast for it....If you use poor people for reservation then it will be win win for every religions...

Again Sanchar Commitee report should be delinked from reservation issue....I already stated my thought about reservation topic..Although I also agree something should be done for upliftment of poor people across all religion and in particular Muslim people, but i think it is not a good idea to make reservation or any benifits to be provided where religion is a criteria....This is a suicidal mode of policy that Congi team is doing since last 65 years and it should be stopped...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Read one interesting article about Nitish Kumar and his politics..

http://www.bihartimes.in/Newsbihar/2013/March/newsbihar18March2.html

Betraying or getting trapped: Is Nitish caught in a fix?


Soroor Ahmed





By stating that Ya to abhi do, ya chaudah ke baad zaroor do ge (Either give special category status now or after 2014 election) Bihar chief minister Nitish Kumar clearly hinted what is his post-poll priority.

The message between the lines was that if the 2014 Lok Sabha election ends in dead heat between Congress and BJP his Janata Dal (United) may bargain the demand of special category status to lend support. If the Congress gives the assurance he may cross over from NDA to UPA.



The truth is that with thousands of supporters in front it is easy to feel elated and throw whatever &#8216;challenge&#8217; one can. But suppose the Congress does not give any such assurance or situation does not arise what will Nitish then do? Herein lies the crux of the matter.

Then to whom he is addressing chaudah ke baad zaroor do ge. If NDA comes to power or gets a clear-cut edge over UPA in that case Nitish will be bound to remain in the same camp. Nobody will then listen to the demand of special category status.

There are two opinions about this whole action of Nitish Kumar. The first is that he is becoming over-ambitious and in the process even betraying the BJP which helped him reach this height. Or he is getting trapped by the Congress, who is hell bent upon breaking the NDA, which has apart from BJP just three parties, the Janata Dal (United), Shiv Sena and Akali Dal.

There should be no doubt that in alliance with the BJP he is still in a comfortable position and apparently in no need to ditch it. He owes much of his success in his political life to his alliance with the saffron party. From 1995 to 2013 the journey was not so simple. After the 1995 Assembly election his outfit, Samata Party, ended up with just seven seats in the House of 324 though he contested the poll in league with CPI ML.

It was when he joined hands with the BJP in early 1996 that his upward journey began. Now he is in position of abandoning the same party which helped him reach this stage. Only a day before the rally the party spokesman Shivanand Tiwary went on to state that the Janata Dal (United) can go it alone.

Till a few years back Janata Dal (United) was hardly a party with any resources to even contest election. It was the BJP which, to get Lalu-Rabri government removed projected him and provided all human as well as material support. The Hindutva party made big sacrifice and always left more seats for Janata Dal (United) to contest even when the latter had no workers to man the booths. The BJP workers did everything to let Janata Dal (United) grow. All this was because Nitish was a suitable backward caste alternative to Lalu Yadav.

Nitish consolidated his position on his own only after becoming the chief minister in November 2005. But the first thing, which he did after firming up his own position is that he started asserting himself. Of late he has been repeatedly talking about the post-poll scenario and in the Ramlila Rally he said so for the first time at a public meeting in New Delhi.

It is less out of love for Narendra Modi and more after feeling cheated that a strong section of the BJP in Bihar is openly siding with the Gujarat chief minister. It was only when Nitish openly humiliated the BJP bigwigs by cancelling the dinner during the national executive meeting in Patna on June 12, 2010 and returned the flood relief fund to Gujarat that some of the BJP ministers for the first time opened their mouths against their own CM.

Leaders like Dr C P Thakur, who has no RSS background&#8211;&#8211;he in fact crossed over from the Congress to the BJP&#8211;&#8211;have now become great champion of the Gujarat chief minister.

It appears now that Janata Dal (United) may contest poll in alliance with the BJP and change side only when any such situation arises after the Lok Sabha election. But if the Congress really offers special status and Nitish goes over to the UPA camp in that case how will Janata Dal (United) fight the Assembly election of Oct 2015.

Congress in Bihar is in no position to compensate for the huge loss in the form of BJP. Nitish may try to woo Muslims. But then Muslim forms only16.5 per cent of votes and a sizeable number of them already voted for him in 2010. Can he expect more than that Muslim votes by just stating that look &#8220;now I have deserted Narendra Modi.&#8221; Anyway it is a risky position.

The problem is that Nitish is playing a confused politics and if anything goes wrong it may backfire. As media is not free in Bihar there is hardly any scope for balanced opinion to come up and warn Janata Dal (United) of dangerous game it is playing.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Kaniska said:


> Dude...before i start putting my comments...I would like to thank you that your posts are worth discussing unlike another double guy....
> 
> Yes ...i agree with you...if GOV wants to provide reservation then make it universal through out India for poor...Why do you use religion and cast for it....If you use poor people for reservation then it will be win win for every religions...
> 
> Again Sanchar Commitee report should be delinked from reservation issue....I already stated my thought about reservation topic..Although I also agree something should be done for upliftment of poor people across all religion and in particular Muslim people, but i think it is not a good idea to make reservation or any benifits to be provided where religion is a criteria....This is a suicidal mode of policy that Congi team is doing since last 65 years and it should be stopped...



I just want to clarify that not all muslims get reservation but only certain section of muslims get so and its the same with all minorities. I am posting a link supporting my claim.

Source: It

I reiterate that I am against reservation based on religion/castes and my ideal situation of reservation would be to give it to the needy and not to some supposed poorer section of citizens. But if you look at practicality, I think its hard to implement such a system with the level of corruption we have. I have seen many times where people who are financially well off do forgery to get grants or benefits from government and even the govt employees and bureaucrats help them in their cause... I hope we would be able to get a strict law which is effectively implemented in curbing this kind of mal-practices...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Infinity

Android said:


> Modi bhai completes Half Century!!!
> @Agnostic_Indian; @Infinity; @Jarha;
> are you three out of mind
> @Agnostic_Indian; @Infinity; @Jarha;
> are you three out of mind


OIC that is how India defeated Australia by 6 Wickets


----------



## Marxist

Beni Prasad Verma may quit Congress to join BSP: Sources

Beni Prasad Verma may quit Congress to join BSP: Sources

so he will be the 3rd MP to leave congress in a month ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

DMK with 18 MPs in the LS has WITHDRAWN support from the Center.

Still there is a PROBABILITY of there returning back conditioned on a Resolution pass by the Parliament against Human Rights violation in Sri Lanka.

Just get the feeling that 2014 can be SCHEDULED earlier to the late 2013 instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Kaniska said:


> Exactly....who else can we blame than ourselvesonly....This is the same traditional Hindus who voted for your beloved Congi party in last 65 years....and what we have achived...a poor nation with 1.2 billion people....What has congi contributed in 65 year??....SCAMS with competative amount each month....These are the same BS Hindoos who voted Congi to Power so that India even can not compete with a nation like Maldavies to protect its intrests....It is the same idiotic Hindoos...who can not find a person with Indian origin to lead the Congi Party rather depend on an imported Italian lady to lead their party....I mean sometimes i think....hating Modi is one thing....How can a person who is educated one can even ever think to like Congi Party with its senses...



Yeah I know...the hundreds of millions of Hindus are stupid and idiotic. Few wise men like you know what is better for them and it is sad that they don't listen to you despite the din and continuous loud blaring that you do. That is the real problem- a wise man like you knows sooooo much more about the betterment of the country than India's multitudes. And guess what, you even have proof-you post on PDF.


----------



## Kazhugu

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah I know...the hundreds of millions of Hindus are stupid and idiotic. .



yes they are.....stupid and idiot...illiterate and divided on caste lines.....else why would they vote for congress which only concerns about muslims and chrsitians.....



doublemaster said:


> For you also religion comes first. Thats why you want dharmic india against secular India. You will have more respect if india is more dharmic?



because that is our true heritage and civilization...not islam......

and for hindus, country is itself a god.....that is why we have bharat mata as god and worship her....while most muslims dont even sing a patrotic song because that is against islam.......we can happily bow our head before bharat mata and worship her.....can you do that.....


----------



## KRAIT

@arp2041 Remember, Advani said that election may held before 2014. But the thing is, is it good for Modi or not.

Considering GOI's present position, its good but at the same time Modi needs more time and people for well planned and targeted campaign.


----------



## Kazhugu

The_Showstopper said:


> Even Sikhs have asked(Or would you rather say begged) for reservation...
> 
> 'Mazhbi' Sikhs demand reservations - POLITICS | NEWS | CULTURE - The Voice of
> Sikhs
> 
> The Tribune, Chandigarh, India - Main News
> 
> Sikh bodies demand reservation Lastupdate:- Thu, 18 Oct 2012 18:30:00 GMT Jammu.GreaterKashmir.com
> 
> Jat Sikhs seek OBC status in Punjab
> 
> Now 50% DU quota for Sikhs - Indian Express
> 
> It




Sikhs and buddhists already have reservation....

what the mazhabi sikhs are demanding is "reservation within reservation"



> Taking a clue from Gujjars who disrupted rail traffic in Rajasthan for getting their &#8216;right&#8217; of reservation, activists belonging to &#8216;Valmiki Mazhbi Sikh Reservation Bachao Morcha&#8217;, today disrupted rail traffic at Moga in Punjab to press upon their *demand for reservation within reservation.*



read before posting something......



The_Showstopper said:


> If backward Hindus can get reservation, why shouldn't economically deprived muslims get reservation?? It is their right and they are demanding it(not begging)?



you cannot have reservation...because islam - the purest and most perfect religion - does not recognize castes.....simple....

and reservation is not based on economic criteria but on castes....so sorry....no reservation for muslims........i've seen muslims ranting against hinduism saying it promotes the evil of caste system....so why do you want caste based reservation now...?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Kazhugu said:


> yes they are.....stupid and idiot...illiterate and divided on caste lines.....else why would they vote for congress which only concerns about muslims and chrsitians.....
> 
> 
> 
> because that is our true heritage and civilization...not islam......
> 
> 
> for hindus, country is itself a god.....that is why we have bharat mata as god and worship her....while you muslims dont even sing a patrotic song because that is against islam.......
> 
> for muslims it will always be religion first...mecca first.....not india......



Wonder of the world...TWO people better than the rest of poor, illiterate and stupid indian masses. (What did you say you're personall accomplishments were again? If you're so smart, I'm sure you and the other guy must have accomplished something spectacular that easily shows how superior you are to our other inferior multitudes).


----------



## KRAIT

@The_Showstopper Muslims are poor because of their lack of interest in education and not doing family planning. And all these Congress, SP, govt. has offered you a lot but still this state. May be you selected wrong people.

Don't put blame on others. Do you think only Muslims are poor in this country and they need reservation. Why reservation on basis of religion/caste etc.

I would rather want Muslims to demand on basis of income. Why doesn't Muslims join armed forces ? Why they don't send their kids to school ? And don't say because they are poor, if they are going to have 5 kids, then what can state do. They keep having kids and then they ask state to take care of them. 

Enough of this victim card. For heaven's sake stop having 5-6 kids if they can't take care of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kazhugu

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Wonder of the world...TWO people better than the rest of poor, illiterate and stupid indian masses. (What did you say you're personall accomplishments were again? If you're so smart, I'm sure you and the other guy must have accomplished something spectacular that easily shows how superior you are to our other inferior multitudes).



whatever.......hindus are waking up...and becoming more politically aware of their rights.....so i dont care what a congress 50 paise wala has to say here.....


----------



## Bang Galore

arp2041 said:


> The Minute they think that Sharia is best they become Anti-nationals as in India nothing is Bigger than the Constitution. So your argument fails here.




Not so fast. i have seen many posts here suggesting that India must put hindus/Hinuism first & not bother with _secular/sickular/pseudo secular_... Going by your definition, they are all a bunch of anti-nationals......



Kazhugu said:


> whatever.......hindus are waking up...and becoming more politically aware of their rights.....so i dont care what a congress 50 paise wala has to say here.....



....and why should anyone then care for what you have to say? Common courtesy doesn't hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kazhugu

Bang Galore said:


> Not so fast. i have seen many posts here suggesting that India must put hindus/Hinuism first & not bother with secular/sickular/pseudo secular... Going by your definition, they are all a bunch of anti-nationals......



unlike some other religions, even putting Hinduism first will not hurt national interests as Hinduism is not a religion transcending boundaries (except perhaps Nepal) and is overwhelmingly concentrated inside the political boundaries of India......india is spiritual center of hinduism and hence even the most extreme far-right winger will support only india atleast for religious purpose.......for hindus, india is also their punyabhumi.......this land is intricately connected with our religion and we cannot separate this country from our faith.......so while they can be accused as "ultra-nationalist", they cannot be "anti-nationalist".......they do not have any divided loyalty outside india based on our religion.....


that being said.....i dont think any center-right winger, except the fringe extreme right wing would want india to become hindu rashtra or anything.....just a secular state where there is no discrimination based on religion.......




Bang Galore said:


> ....and why should anyone then care for what you have to say? Common courtesy doesn't hurt.



courtesy can be given when the other side does not have to resort to snide/sarcastic remarks....its a two way street.....you can see the comment i replied to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Kazhugu said:


> unlike some other religions, even putting Hinduism first will not hurt national interests as Hinduism is not a religion transcending boundaries (except perhaps Nepal) and is overwhelmingly concentrated inside the political boundaries of India......india is spiritual center of hinduism and hence even the most extreme far-right winger will support only india atleast for religious purpose.......for hindus, india is also their punyabhumi.......this land is intricately connected with our religion and we cannot separate this country from our faith.......so while they can be accused as "ultra-nationalist", they cannot be "anti-nationalist".......they do not have any divided loyalty outside india based on our religion.....
> 
> 
> that being said.....i dont think any center-right winger, except the fringe extreme right wing would want india to become hindu rashtra or anything.....just a secular state where there is no discrimination based on religion.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *courtesy can be given when the other side does not have to resort to snide/sarcastic remarks....its a two way street.....you can see the comment i replied to.*



So saying, you don't represent anyone is snide/ sarcastic. You should be given special treatment and treated above the rest of Indian population for no reason at all- THAT is your problem?


----------



## Kazhugu

Guynextdoor2 said:


> So saying, you don't represent anyone is snide/ sarcastic. You should be given special treatment and treated above the rest of Indian population for no reason at all- THAT is your problem?



stop quoting me.....im not going to waste my time with you...take whatever you want from my post...interpret as you like.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Enough of religion. I don't want Ram Mandir. I don't want reservation based on religion, caste etc. Help the poor, no matter which religion or caste he belongs to. Don't give him free money, give him employment s that he can earn a honest day living. Provide his kids free education at least till 12th class and 1 time meal in schools. 

Start making people develop their own region. Invest heavily in developing house-hold business and bringing employment to women at their home. 

Free education for girls and benefits to the family who do family planning. 

Start implementing innovative measures to make our problems our strength. Use our deserts to generate solar power, connect all rivers via canals so that we can avoid floods at one place and drought at other region. 

Investing in developing fisheries in catchment areas. Using our huge coastline for Tidal energy generation. It can supply to industries that can be set up near coast and many small and big ports should be developed. It will save transportation cost, attract investment and development from coastline to inland will increase. 

Use our religious diversity for country's growth. Ajmer Dargah to Vrindavan, Sanchi Stupa to Mahaveer ji, Golden temple, Haridvar, Banaras, etc. develop them as world class tourist destination for people of various religions and attract people from around the world.

Increasing security at roads and highways. Connecting villages not just through roads, but increasing Mobile technology for crop, market prices, order of fertilizers, more subsidy to those who use bio-gas, manure turned fertilizers etc. Invite Israel to inest heavbily in our universities for developing engineers which can work on drip irrigation and various innovative measure to increase our productivity.

No wastage of grains. Distribute it freely to people with extremely low income and in remote part of the country. 

Enough of fighting on Mandir, Masjids, Ram, Allah. Time to make this nation secure for Women, which has 50 % reservations among Gods but not in Parliament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

KRAIT said:


> @arp2041 Remember, Advani said that election may held before 2014. But the thing is, is it good for Modi or not.
> 
> Considering GOI's present position, its good but at the same time Modi needs more time and people for well planned and targeted campaign.



Whatever it takes, BJP should NEVER EVER, EVER bring the No Confidence Motion against the Govt., Let the GOI last till it's last day.

If BJP will be seen as the Major party that bring UPA down than it will have to receive some anger of the electorate + I don't think early elections is in anyone's interest anyways.

This way, there will be HUNG assembly & Congress may some how again sneak in to the thrown.



Bang Galore said:


> Not so fast. i have seen many posts here suggesting that India must put hindus/Hinuism first & not bother with _secular/sickular/pseudo secular_... Going by your definition, they are all a bunch of anti-nationals.....



RELAX Bro......

You don't have to be a DEVIL's ADVOCATE all the time, esp. when your name is not Karan Thapar.

I was replying to a member who was justifying an ORGANISATION/PARTY whose Ideology is completely against that of the SPIRIT of the constitution, so just wanted to prove my stand.

I don't care what some particular members say here or elsewhere. I am not DEFENDING them nor intend to do so.

India was, is & will remain a SECULAR country. PERIOD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

*DMK quits UPA-2*
now if either of sp or bsp remove their support congress will lose its majority


----------



## KRAIT

arp2041 said:


> Whatever it takes, BJP should NEVER EVER, EVER bring the No Confidence Motion against the Govt., Let the GOI last till it's last day.If BJP will be seen as the Major party that bring UPA down than it will have to receive some anger of the electorate + I don't think early elections is in anyone's interest anyways.This way, there will be HUNG assembly & Congress may some how again sneak in to the thrown.RELAX Bro......You don't have to be a DEVIL's ADVOCATE all the time, esp. when your name is not Karan Thapar.I was replying to a member who was justifying an ORGANISATION/PARTY whose Ideology is completely against that of the SPIRIT of the constitution, so just wanted to prove my stand. don't care what some particular members say here or elsewhere. I am not DEFENDING them nor intend to do so.India was, is & will remain a SECULAR country. PERIOD.


True. Let UPA fall by its own weight and brought down by its own allies. I also don't want Advani to get the spot light. I want him to get aside and let Modi take the center dais finally.


----------



## Kaniska

@Guynextdoor2 and @doublemaster....I have a problem with Congi and its supporter....Just to clarify that i donot have any kind of issues plurality of secular fabric of our nation...That is the essence and asset of my country....So my posts should not be interpreted in any context apart from the anti congi seniment....If due to some reason...you feel it otherwise...or i have posted it otherwise...it is bad from my part....


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Kaniska said:


> @Guynextdoor2 and @doublemaster....I have a problem with Congi and its supporter....Just to clarify that i donot have any kind of issues plurality of secular fabric of our nation...That is the essence and asset of my country....So my posts should not be interpreted in any context apart from the anti congi seniment....If due to some reason...you feel it otherwise...or i have posted it otherwise...it is bad from my part....



I don't have anything against people who are anti-congress. Each has his views and all views are legitimate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

wow narendra modi the butcher of gujarat 70 % votes 

God save indian muslims


----------



## kurup

DarkPrince said:


> wow narendra modi the butcher of gujarat 70 % votes
> 
> God save indian muslims



Just take care of your country and leave India to us.

With the condition in your country right now , God save bangladeshi hindus and buddhists .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

Kaniska said:


> @Guynextdoor2 and @doublemaster....I have a problem with Congi and its supporter....Just to clarify that i donot have any kind of issues plurality of secular fabric of our nation...That is the essence and asset of my country....So my posts should not be interpreted in any context apart from the anti congi seniment....If due to some reason...you feel it otherwise...or i have posted it otherwise...it is bad from my part....



Dude, like u said, i have exactly similar view in opposite. I dont have any problem with you as long as you vote any party other than NDA/BJP! You can hate congress. Hate BJP too. There are plenty of reason to hate them. After all they are the favorite party of the goons of my home town. I have seen some of these people in action. Being mangalorean i hate them till core.


----------



## The_Showstopper

KRAIT said:


> @The_Showstopper Muslims are poor because of their lack of interest in education and not doing family planning. And all these Congress, SP, govt. has offered you a lot but still this state. May be you selected wrong people.



Wow that's a nice way of stereotyping. Would you care to apply the same logic to Dalits since they are in a similar condition?? Would you say that they are poor because of their lack of interest in education and that they don't have the ability to survive in this fast paced world? Even the successive governments have been taking care of dalits since independence and yet they are in the bottom... So what do you reckon??? 



KRAIT said:


> Don't put blame on others. Do you think only Muslims are poor in this country and they need reservation. Why reservation on basis of religion/caste etc.



You seem to misread my statements... Where in my posts did I put the blame on others? I don't want reservation on the basis of religion/caste but if Hindus and everyone else are getting it on the basis of religion/caste then why not muslims...



KRAIT said:


> I would rather want Muslims to demand on basis of income. Why doesn't Muslims join armed forces ? Why they don't send their kids to school ? And don't say because they are poor, if they are going to have 5 kids, then what can state do. They keep having kids and then they ask state to take care of them.



Even I would want muslims to demand on basis of income and it shouldn't just be muslims but everyone else Hindus, sikhs etc... And speaking of Indian muslims in Armed force, the answer is quite lengthy and has been discussed on PDF in a different thread which is as follows:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian-defence/20701-muslims-indian-army.html

I would want you to have a look at it instead of going off-topic.



KRAIT said:


> Enough of this victim card. For heaven's sake stop having 5-6 kids if they can't take care of them.



 Yet again a blinder... Who's playing the victim card? And speaking of too many kids in muslim homes... Don't you hindus have many uncles and aunties.... Anyways sachar committee clearly states 
"_That there is &#8220;*substantial demand from the community for fertility regulation and for modern contraceptives*&#8221; and over 20 million couples are already using contraceptives. &#8220;*Muslim population growth has slowed down as fertility has declined substantially*&#8221;. This does away with the concern that Muslim population growth would be able to outnumber Hindus or change the religious demography in any meaningful way._"

Source: http://zakatindia.org/Files/Sachar Report (Full).pdf

http://www.prb.org/Articles/2009/karimpolicyseminar.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> Dude, like u said, i have exactly similar view in opposite. I dont have any problem with you as long as you vote any party other than NDA/BJP! You can hate congress. Hate BJP too. There are plenty of reason to hate them. After all they are the favorite party of the goons of my home town. I have seen some of these people in action. Being mangalorean i hate them till core.



I agree with you....I have observed that in the process of my argument, i deviated from my orginal intent of my post....So i though to clarify my position...I respect your opinion...Honestly I donot want to be seen to point any thing my fellow Indian Muslim brothers....My point of discussion is anti Congress not anything else......If Nitish Kumar and its party can become a national party like in 1990 when Janata Dal was in prominence then i am still fine....But unfortunately...He is also going along with opportunism politics...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

KRAIT said:


> @The_Showstopper Muslims are poor because of their lack of interest in education and not doing family planning. And all these Congress, SP, govt. has offered you a lot but still this state. May be you selected wrong people.
> 
> Don't put blame on others. Do you think only Muslims are poor in this country and they need reservation. *Why reservation on basis of religion/caste etc.*
> 
> I would rather want Muslims to demand on basis of income. *Why doesn't Muslims join armed forces ? *Why they don't send their kids to school ? And don't say because they are poor, if they are going to have 5 kids, then what can state do. They keep having kids and then they ask state to take care of them.
> 
> Enough of this victim card. For heaven's sake stop having 5-6 kids if they can't take care of them.



It is because religionism and castism is still in minds of Indians. Even now in India many times things work on the basis of casts/religion. Lingayat CM of BJP of our state did never lose a chance to help his community. Openly he stated his support to his community. This guy is just one example. Same BJP party in karnataka/Rajastan and other places alloting acres of land to Hindu temple/babas. Do u have any say? You will still vote them because they are against to reservation for muslims .

Still in India people vote person based on caste. Nothing much changed. Dalits in India is still being harassed in many places. So what is the guarantee that person sitting above will not hire people based on caste/religion/language? Unfortunately in India still need to change. Till then atleast reservation will ensure to maintain distribution. Afterall reservation is much less than their actual percentage.

By the way i just want to know how much does India provide for poor kids? i mean...I want to know what is the government expenditure for a poor kid whose family cant pay for it? If you have any link pls post it. just want to learn some things.

I think as of now muslims are around 3-4% in army. I think it is the same % they are in other flds. Anyways I am sure that if their percentage is increasing in army people here will start fearing. Isnt it?

Just for your info. I dont care if you dont blive. My own brother wanted to join army. even i wished he could join army. He was very strong and active. But he had astama. I thought it would be difficult for him. You are questioning patriotism of muslims in general. 

By the way reservation is un-islamic .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

Kaniska said:


> I agree with you....I have observed that in the process of my argument, i deviated from my orginal intent of my post....So i though to clarify my position...I respect your opinion...Honestly I donot want to be seen to point any thing my fellow Indian Muslim brothers....My point of discussion is anti Congress not anything else......If Nitish Kumar and its party can become a national party like in 1990 when Janata Dal was in prominence then i am still fine....But unfortunately...He is also going along with *opportunism* politics...



We dont lose anything if we are polite and discuss here. Some times i write angrily even if i dont mean it, I write generalizing. Just to make other person realize and stop argument. Sorry if you were hurt. 
What you think that opportunism politics is the problem of every politician. Nitish also honest. Thats what i feel.


----------



## KRAIT

@doublemaster Are you ready to vote against such politicians ? 2 days ago, Congress govt. in Rajasthan advertised half page on what they have done for Minorities. And by Minorities, just for Muslims. 

And do you know Rahul Gandhi wasn't present in Parliament for today's Anti-Rape bill voting.

Are you ready to give a chance to a person who just talks of India, not religion, caste etc. ?

Or you are still paranoid that he is Hitler in the making. 

Read about Drought in Gujarat region and how Modi government handled it, and then read about Mahrashtra drought ruled by Congress + NCP. Over 70,000 Crore down the drain. 

Tell me whom should we trust ?

Mind you Muslims also live in Gujarat. No attack Riots in Gujarat in Past 10 years. They are also developing like other religion people. Whereas same can't be said about UP, WB, Congress allies, Assam ruled by Congress.

I don't like Advani and gang, but I want a leader who can change the system instead we all whining about its India, it will keep happening.

Why let it keep happening ? Kick all out and bring a new leader for once. After 65 years, we need a new approach now.


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> It is because religionism and castism is still in minds of Indians. Even now in India many times things work on the basis of casts/religion. Lingayat CM of BJP of our state did never lose a chance to help his community. Openly he stated his support to his community. This guy is just one example. Same BJP party in karnataka/Rajastan and other places alloting acres of land to Hindu temple/babas. Do u have any say? You will still vote them because they are against to reservation for muslims .
> 
> Still in India people vote person based on caste. Nothing much changed. Dalits in India is still being harassed in many places. So what is the guarantee that person sitting above will not hire people based on caste/religion/language? Unfortunately in India still need to change. Till then atleast reservation will ensure to maintain distribution. Afterall reservation is much less than their actual percentage.
> 
> By the way i just want to know how much does India provide for poor kids? i mean...I want to know what is the government expenditure for a poor kid whose family cant pay for it? If you have any link pls post it. just want to learn some things.
> 
> *I think as of now muslims are around 3-4% in army. I think it is the same % they are in other flds. Anyways I am sure that if their percentage is increasing in army people here will start fearing. Isnt it?*
> 
> Just for your info. I dont care if you dont blive. My own brother wanted to join army. even i wished he could join army. He was very strong and active. But he had astama. I thought it would be difficult for him. You are questioning patriotism of muslims in general.
> 
> By the way reservation is un-islamic .



This is wrong impression....At least trust Army is this aspect...Sure Indian army is against Terrorist...Army is against terrorists in Kash**r who are Islamist and Army is also against Naxallites and ULFA who are Hindus....You have every right to point finger towards our politician but at lest trust our institutions..

Anyway...my close friend is a Muslim, he and his familly are from Bhubaneswar...It is his 3rd generation of familly who is in Army...It is just an example of my closer circuit...And regarding the % of people of representation, awarness and incorrect information is always provided by political class to gain political objective...Not only with Army, i would like to see increase participation of Muslim youth in our internal security organization too...But for that people need to love and participate in security organizations and definitely based on merit they will enjoy their jon...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

KRAIT said:


> @doublemaster Are you ready to vote against such politicians ? 2 days ago, Congress govt. in Rajasthan advertised half page on what they have done for Minorities. And by Minorities, just for Muslims.
> 
> And do you know Rahul Gandhi wasn't present in Parliament for today's Anti-Rape bill voting.
> 
> Are you ready to give a chance to a person who just talks of India, not religion, caste etc. ?
> 
> Or you are still paranoid that he is Hitler in the making.
> 
> Read about Drought in Gujarat region and how Modi government handled it, and then read about Mahrashtra drought ruled by Congress + NCP. Over 70,000 Crore down the drain.
> 
> Tell me whom should we trust ?
> 
> Mind you Muslims also live in Gujarat. No attack Riots in Gujarat in Past 10 years. They are also developing like other religion people. Whereas same can't be said about UP, WB, Congress allies, Assam ruled by Congress.
> 
> I don't like Advani and gang, but I want a leader who can change the system instead we all whining about its India, it will keep happening.
> 
> Why let it keep happening ? Kick all out and bring a new leader for once. After 65 years, we need a new approach now.


 @KRAIT. Why do you jump from topic to topic ? You answer my reply first. Lets discuss about modi some other time.



Kaniska said:


> This is wrong impression....At least trust Army is this aspect...Sure Indian army is against Terrorist...Army is against terrorists in Kash**r who are Islamist and Army is also against Naxallites and ULFA who are Hindus....You have every right to point finger towards our politician but *at lest trust our institutions*..
> 
> Anyway...my close friend is a Muslim, he and his familly are from Bhubaneswar...It is his 3rd generation of familly who is in Army...It is just an example of my closer circuit...And regarding the % of people of representation, awarness and incorrect information is always provided by political class to gain political objective...Not only with Army, i would like to see increase participation of Muslim youth in our internal security organization too...But for that people need to love and participate in security organizations and definitely based on merit they will enjoy their jon...



I wasnt pointing out at institution. I was talking about pdf warriors here . Those who are worried about muslims.


----------



## KRAIT

@doublemaster Well I have said same thing over and over again about ignoring Religion in Government in Gujarat. You are saying same thing, we have grown up hearing. I just want change. For that I don't want people to keep saying, it is reality, it will keep happening. 

I can talk about it all day long, still nothing will change. Only way to change is talking about something to replace these topics. Replacing regionalism, religion based politics on Nationalism and Development. 

That's why I want something that is more pressing issues. Police shot dead, beaten, women raped, national interests compromised, and people still defending these corrupt people.


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> @KRAIT. Why do you jump from topic to topic ? You answer my reply first. Lets discuss about modi some other time.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasnt pointing out at institution. I was talking about pdf warriors here . Those who are worried about muslims.



Again...you are generalizing as all Muslims...There is a huge difference for us between Muslims in general and Indian Muslims...PDF warriors are not enemey of you or US...Few are ignorant troll and i should admit that i also do the same mistake in some occasions.....They may have issue with Islamist but not with any Indian ...


----------



## Android

60% of votes which Rahul Gandhi has receieved are from Pakistani and Bangladeshi members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

KRAIT said:


> @doublemaster Well I have said same thing over and over again about ignoring Religion in Government in Gujarat. You are saying same thing, we have grown up hearing. I just want change. For that I don't want people to keep saying, it is reality, it will keep happening.
> 
> I can talk about it all day long, still nothing will change. Only way to change is talking about something to replace these topics. Replacing regionalism, religion based politics on Nationalism and Development.
> 
> That's why I want something that is more pressing issues. Police shot dead, beaten, women raped, national interests compromised, and people still defending these corrupt people.



Again you are escaping to answer.

By the way, You escaped earlier also. 
1. You said: Congress did nothing to kashmiri pandits. I showed what they did and asked you what did vajpayee do. you never came back. (To be honest i really dont know if he has done some thing.)
2. You said modi is developing gujarat. I showed you figure. But you are stuck in one draught issue and ignoring overall growth.
3. You said UPA is corrupt showing 2g scam report by CAG. I said Modi also was caught with crores of scam. Again same CAGs report i posted. You never comeback.


You just jump from topic to topic.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

Kaniska said:


> Again...you are generalizing as all Muslims...There is a huge difference for us between Muslims in general and Indian Muslims...PDF warriors are not enemey of you or US...Few are ignorant troll and i should admit that i also do the same mistake in some occasions.....They may have issue with *Islamist* but not with any Indian ...



No many here has problem with islam itself Because its view doesnt match with of Hindus. many has misconceptions. That is the only reason i am here. I just want to correct them. I dont want muslims hating hindus and hindus hating muslims. 

But trust me there are plenty who surprised me supporting muslims of India whenever needed. I feel proud that we are enjoying so much support even now.


----------



## KRAIT

doublemaster said:


> Again you are escaping to answer.By the way, You escaped earlier also.
> 1. You said: Congress did nothing to kashmiri pandits. I showed what they did and asked you what did vajpayee do. you never came back. (To be honest i really dont know if he has done some thing.)
> 2. You said modi is developing gujarat. I showed you figure. But you are stuck in one draught issue and ignoring overall growth.
> 3. You said UPA is corrupt showing 2g scam report by CAG. I said Modi also was caught with crores of scam. Again same CAGs report i posted. You never comeback.You just jump from topic to topic.....


Well if you keep replying questions with questions instead of answering, what can I do. FOr I asked about kashiri Pundits, you brought Vajpayee. IDo you know PM MMS knew about Raja's wrong dealings in 2G scam ? But you don't read about it, I do. We all know Modi is free of every charges. But you ignore all the scams by Congress. Look at Mahrashtra drought. 
As for growth, let me tell you, you need to learn a lot how to determine the growth. Look at the change that are coming with drastic result. 

See, I know you won't see the fault in Congress. They have compromised national interests over and over again, and still you don't see. it. 

Start researching about all the innovative methods and policies of Modi government which has all the solution of India's problem. You just ignore it. Connecting rivers with Canals, Solar power, Agricultural reforms and use of technology to boost new and more efficient methods. Including people in development of state. Increasing transparency. 

You don't want to see it. Keep talking about Religion. I don't care.


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> Again you are escaping to answer.
> 
> By the way, You escaped earlier also.
> 1. You said: Congress did nothing to kashmiri pandits. I showed what they did and asked you what did vajpayee do. you never came back. (To be honest i really dont know if he has done some thing.)
> 2. You said modi is developing gujarat. I showed you figure. But you are stuck in one draught issue and ignoring overall growth.
> 3. You said UPA is corrupt showing 2g scam report by CAG. I said Modi also was caught with crores of scam. Again same CAGs report i posted. You never comeback.
> 
> 
> You just jump from topic to topic.....



This argument will not end...if you would like to compare corruption of Modi and Congi, I am sorry dear...You are in delusion....For heaven's sake...You may not like Modi....But for your benifit donot compare with Congi....In electoral politics, I am not choosing Modi because he is a saint....Rather, he is comparatively less corrupt than others...If tomorow Nitish or Naveen Pattnaik with their own personlaity can claim 180 seats then definitely i would vote them rather than Modi...So the point is opposing Modi is benifitting to Congress ...If Muslim people donot like Modi, then you bring another politician with Pan Indian appeal who is comparatively better than Modi and is comparatively less corrupt...

My point is that provide solution to us if you donot like Modi...We will discuss about it...But if you can not have solution then it will be simply like complaining to everything...
it will be a good discussion if you can prescribe about any Non Congi alligned political leader with whom Indian Muslim people think will be a good politician,we can discuss about it...


----------



## KRAIT

doublemaster said:


> No many here has problem with islam itself Because its view doesnt match with of Hindus. many has misconceptions. That is the only reason i am here. I just want to correct them. I dont want muslims hating hindus and hindus hating muslims. But trust me there are plenty who surprised me supporting muslims of India whenever needed. I feel proud that we are enjoying so much support even now.


Dude, the real Indian Muslims are those of Ajmer Dargah and what they did. Also those who decided not to observe Bakra eid just because it fell on same day with Mahaveer Jayanti.

In my city, there is a Peer Baba ki Majaar, people of all religion stop to donate money. 

So when it comes to Muslims, we all know. Thing is this insecurity among them installed by Congressis over and over again, is still the reason there is a trust deficit.



doublemaster said:


> No many here has problem with islam itself Because its view doesnt match with of Hindus. many has misconceptions. That is the only reason i am here. I just want to correct them. I dont want muslims hating hindus and hindus hating muslims. But trust me there are plenty who surprised me supporting muslims of India whenever needed. I feel proud that we are enjoying so much support even now.


Dude, the real Indian Muslims are those of Ajmer Dargah and what they did. Also those who decided not to observe Bakra eid just because it fell on same day with Mahaveer Jayanti.

In my city, there is a Peer Baba ki Majaar, people of all religion stop to donate money. 

So when it comes to Muslims, we all know. Thing is this insecurity among them installed by Congressis over and over again, is still the reason there is a trust deficit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> No many here has problem with islam itself Because its view doesnt match with of Hindus. many has misconceptions. That is the only reason i am here. I just want to correct them. I dont want muslims hating hindus and hindus hating muslims.
> 
> But trust me there are plenty who surprised me supporting muslims of India whenever needed. I feel proud that we are enjoying so much support even now.



And also, you should note than this is a Pakistan forom...and most of the discussion happens with a clear intent of Pakistan posters targeting Hindu people of India....SO the reaction will be in the same vain only...You should be intelligent enough to differentiate between the two...Criticizing our ememey who happens to be siding with Islamist is not an criticism for Indian Musims...This is a very perceptional issue which Indian who are Muslims should be smart enough to differentiate...As i repeat again...It is unfortunate that destiny ha sput us to such a situation where criticizing our enemy who based its hatred on religion angle...is misinterpreted by Indian who are Muslim that Indian are against our own people....This misconception should be removed and you like smart and educated people are the persons should be aware about that....


----------



## doublemaster

KRAIT said:


> Well if you keep replying questions with questions instead of answering, what can I do. FOr I asked about kashiri Pundits, you brought Vajpayee. IDo you know PM MMS knew about Raja's wrong dealings in 2G scam ? But you don't read about it, I do. We all know Modi is free of every charges. But you ignore all the scams by Congress. Look at Mahrashtra drought.
> As for growth, let me tell you, you need to learn a lot how to determine the growth. Look at the change that are coming with drastic result.
> 
> See, I know you won't see the fault in Congress. They have compromised national interests over and over again, and still you don't see. it.
> 
> Start researching about all the innovative methods and policies of Modi government which has all the solution of India's problem. You just ignore it. Connecting rivers with Canals, Solar power, Agricultural reforms and use of technology to boost new and more efficient methods. Including people in development of state. Increasing transparency.
> 
> You don't want to see it. Keep talking about Religion. I don't care.



1. No i had answered then only i had asked question back to u. You asked me what did congress do i showed u what they did. Then u asked me what is the gurantee that people are benifitted, I showed record for that also. Then i asked what did Vajoayee do to them. You never anwsered, you never changed your opinion after getting the answer.

2. I said, i never say congress is good party. It is you who dont see any problem in NDA. I always stated that i feel cpi is better compared to others. then congress, then NDA.

3. All his innovative method still resulted n less progress compared to some other states. My manager keep saying me. Result Matters.


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> No many here has problem with islam itself Because its view doesnt match with of Hindus. many has misconceptions. That is the only reason i am here. I just want to correct them. *I dont want muslims hating hindus and hindus hating muslims. *
> 
> *But trust me there are plenty who surprised me supporting muslims of India whenever needed. I feel proud that we are enjoying so much support even now*.



Dude you have said a very important sentence, and i am not sure you understand the implication of it...Again donot generalize between Hindu and Muslim...Rather we are only intrested between Indian people who happens to be Hindu or Muslim.For me absolutely I donot care how damn a Hindu in Nepal is treating to the NEPAL Muslim too...or Hindu is BD being treated by muslim in BD,And i expect you should not be worried too....It is the same way i really donot absolutey care what happens to Muslims outside my country...But i do care there should be no hate between Indian who happens to be Hindu and Muslim...Please do not associate yourself with a generic Muslim world more than India....Because most of the time the intrest of the Muslim world does in sync with the intrest of India...

Coming to the 2nd part of the quote, I am really surprised that why do you feel surprised to see many Indian supporting Indian Muslim...Indian may not support and be in sync with any Muslim people outside of India but it mostly does not happen otherway around....I assume that you are an educated and from progressive section of Indian society...This is a very regular and common affair that Indian public in general support each other irrespective of religion....Now i am surprised that how come you did not experience that in your day to day activity till now...Exceptions exists....but exceptions are not rules..That is why they are exceptions....


----------



## doublemaster

Kaniska said:


> And also, you should note than this is a Pakistan forom...and most of the discussion happens with a clear intent of Pakistan posters targeting Hindu people of India....SO the reaction will be in the same vain only...You should be intelligent enough to differentiate between the two...Criticizing our ememey who happens to be siding with Islamist is not an criticism for Indian Musims...This is a very perceptional issue which Indian who are Muslims should be smart enough to differentiate...As i repeat again..*.It is unfortunate that destiny ha sput us to such a situation* where criticizing our enemy who based its hatred on religion angle...is misinterpreted by Indian who are *Muslim that Indian are against* our own people....This misconception should be removed and you like smart and educated people are the persons should be aware about that....



Exactly....Exactly...This is what i felt, its so complicated. There is no doubt that i blame pakistanis for this situation. They ignore the fact that they have hindus in their country, They make every indian feel that India is hindu country. Indians retaliate. But who get hurt? Indian muslims. We cant judge who is hating whom/what. Isnt it difficult for muslims? 



that said, there are some Indians here. Posts every internal indian muslims issue (-ve) in joy. Thats not acceptable. 
Forget pakistani forum, Look at the comment section of any Indian news papers. What they write about Indian muslims.

I never say that muslims did not do any mistake, i always blame both the side. 

Thanks a lot brother, its nice talking to u

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## doublemaster

Kaniska said:


> Dude you have said a very important sentence, and i am not sure you understand the implication of it...Again donot generalize between Hindu and Muslim...Rather we are only intrested between Indian people who happens to be Hindu or Muslim.For me absolutely I donot care how damn a Hindu in Nepal is treating to the NEPAL Muslim too...or Hindu is BD being treated by muslim in BD,And i expect you should not be worried too....It is the same way i really donot absolutey care what happens to Muslims outside my country...But i do care there should be no hate between Indian who happens to be Hindu and Muslim...Please do not associate yourself with a generic Muslim world more than India....Because most of the time the intrest of the Muslim world does in sync with the intrest of India...
> 
> Coming to the 2nd part of the quote, I am really surprised that why do you feel surprised to see many Indian supporting Indian Muslim...Indian may not support and be in sync with any Muslim people outside of India but it mostly does not happen otherway around....I assume that you are an educated and from progressive section of Indian society...This is a very regular and common affair that Indian public in general support each other irrespective of religion....Now i am surprised that how come you did not experience that in your day to day activity till now...Exceptions exists....but exceptions are not rules..That is why they are exceptions....



I think i have difference in opinion about your first para, I do think that it is ok if a hindu helps/supports other hindus RIGHT cause. As long as they are they are supporting justice. It is very common tendency. and it is nature. You may differ your opinion. But i surely it is not acceptable to distrupt indian business and damage indian property for t*heir cause*.

About my second para, I used surprised because...mostly in internet comments will be too bad. Very less good comments but volumes of negative comment. About my daily life, few in office directly asked me which team do i support. India or pakistan.? I really get angry when i hear these kind of question. I feel at least they shouldnt ask me, because they know me how i am. If they dont blive me who else they blive.

Funniest thing happened once....I am sharing this just for fun. My collegue who sits next to me one day came to me said. `Unka *inthikal* hogayana?`. I asked `kiska?`. He said `Laden *Ji* ka`  He assumed that for muslims he is the boss. So showed all respect when he was informing his death! 

Another reason could be because i am from mangalore. i have seen unfortunate things there. People are so much devided there.

EDIT: Their cause means. For non indians cause indiaS proeprty damage. strike.


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> Exactly....Exactly...This is what i felt, its so complicated. There is no doubt that i blame pakistanis for this situation. They ignore the fact that they have hindus in their country, They make every indian feel that India is hindu country. Indians retaliate. *But who get hurt? Indian muslims.* We cant judge who is hating whom/what. Isnt it difficult for muslims?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> that said, there are some Indians here. Posts every internal indian muslims issue (-ve) in joy. Thats not acceptable.
> Forget pakistani forum, Look at the comment section of any Indian news papers. What they write about Indian muslims.
> 
> I never say that muslims did not do any mistake, i always blame both the side.
> 
> Thanks a lot brother, its nice talking to u



Same here brother...as i said...destiny has put us a situation...we have a difficult target to achieve.. but it is achievable too..We are evolving with the passage of time....

Regarding the posts of comment of Indian section....I would say one thing...Insulting other Indian is bad..

India has been struggling with Islamist insurgency with different kind...Every kind of terrorism is sourced and supported by a nation who happens to be flag bearer of Muslim people..All these terrorist have one slogan is that they donot like Hindu people so they are fighting with our nation....Now think about it dude....think rationally when you are in cool head, what do you ordinary expect people to react?...They criticize Islamic terrorist and some crap people in turn extent their hatred from Terrorist from outside to Indian people too ....And this is partly because the Muslim leadership of India never ever prescribed an unique identifier or differentiated about how to differentiate Indian who are Muslims from the rest of the Non Indian Muslims....I think it is high time for Muslim leadership of India to make their own stand come up with a version of Indian Muslim culture which is different than the culture of our enemey nation......

And on top of that another reason for this issue is the Kashmir issue....Think about it...Kashmir issue runs deep in our sentiments....But none of the Islamic nations supported our cause...In this situation, it is very common perception that Muslim world in general is not supportive or happy with India's interests...

As i mentioned...there are some of the factors that has creates rough elements in our society to not allign or supportive with Muslim world....But that should not be interpreted as against our Indian Muslim brothers...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> I think i have difference in opinion about your first para, I do think that it is ok if a hindu helps/supports other hindus RIGHT cause. As long as they are they are supporting justice. It is very common tendency. and it is nature. You may differ your opinion. But i surely it is not acceptable to distrupt indian business and damage indian property for t*heir cause*.
> 
> About my second para, I used surprised because...mostly in internet comments will be too bad. Very less good comments but volumes of negative comment. About my daily life, few in office directly asked me which team do i support. India or pakistan.? I really get angry when i hear these kind of question. I feel at least they shouldnt ask me, because they know me how i am. If they dont blive me who else they blive.
> 
> Funniest thing happened once....I am sharing this just for fun. My collegue who sits next to me one day came to me said. `Unka *inthikal* hogayana?`. I asked `kiska?`. He said `Laden *Ji* ka`  He assumed that for muslims he is the boss. So showed all respect when he was informing his death!
> 
> Another reason could be because i am from mangalore. i have seen unfortunate things there. People are so much devided there.
> 
> EDIT: Their cause means. For non indians cause indiaS proeprty damage. strike.



I think i understand your intent....And i very much in agreement with you...

Coming to your 1st point about having sentiments about Hindus in Nepal and Hindus in India...I donot agree with you because....what will happen if Nepal will be an enemey country tomorrow???...This is a critical thing for which Indian Muslim brothers are unnecessarily targetted in our coutry....The moment i put sentiments of Hindus of Nepal, at that time itself i brought religion on top of my nationality....I know this is a tricky concept...But this is a important fact....Last week I was reading about a news about BJP starting a strike in Tripura for Hindus BD.....This is a BS issue...I can understand if they really want to get a political milage out of it then it makes sense....When separation happened, no one told those Hindu people to stay in BD...they choose their destiny for BD...and then leave with it....Why should we worry about what is happening to others based on the similarly in religion...???

Anyway ...your example are really funny...and unfortunate...I can understand now..why you are so sensitive toward these sensitive things...Believe me as i mentioned in my post, every person's mindset is derived out of enviroment...Fortunately i have quite close Muslim friends in my circle....That gives me a lot of confidence and happiness with Indian Muslims...I may be a Modi supporter some obvious reason of anti Congi minset, but of course i love my Muslim friends....

So dear friend, never create any impression with internet comments....they are of the virtual world...In the same way, the same internet posters treat very badly for poor and backward class people from Hindu community too...So ignore them...


----------



## doublemaster

Kaniska said:


> Same here brother...as i said...destiny has put us a situation...we have a difficult target to achieve.. but it is achievable too..We are evolving with the passage of time....
> 
> Regarding the posts of comment of Indian section....I would say one thing...Insulting other Indian is bad..
> 
> India has been struggling with Islamist insurgency with different kind...Every kind of terrorism is sourced and supported by a nation who happens to be flag bearer of Muslim people..All these terrorist have one slogan is that they donot like Hindu people so they are fighting with our nation....Now think about it dude....think rationally when you are in cool head, what do you ordinary expect people to react?...They criticize Islamic terrorist and some crap people in turn extent their hatred from Terrorist from outside to Indian people too ....*And this is partly because the Muslim leadership of India never ever prescribed an unique identifier or differentiated about how to differentiate Indian who are Muslims from the rest of the Non Indian Muslims*....I think it is high time for Muslim leadership of India to make their own stand come up with a version of Indian Muslim culture which is different than the culture of our enemey nation......
> 
> And on top of that another reason for this issue is the Kashmir issue....Think about it...Kashmir issue runs deep in our sentiments....But none of the Islamic nations supported our cause...In this situation, it is very common perception that Muslim world in general is not supportive or happy with India's interests...
> 
> As i mentioned...there are some of the factors that has creates rough elements in our society to not allign or supportive with Muslim world....But that should not be interpreted as against our Indian Muslim brothers...



That is not possible brother. Because Islamic principle will be same every where. you cant differentiate them. I had some other solution to this. We had created one group in fb. 



> I tried to convince my frends posting some things, Posting about political parities etc. I participated in discussions agressivly trying to educate them. But nothing change their my mind. Why? If this doesnt change their mind what we should do?
> They think that we dont oppose injustice against non-muslims done by muslims. They think that we support terrorirsm. They really dont have any positive opinion about us.
> What i think is we should change our way of working.
> For example, Whenever muslims does some thing wrong we should protest first. We should not give them any chance other show finger at us. They should not assume act of few idiots represent other people also. This way we can make them understand what we are really upto.
> 
> Islam also teaches the same thing.
> 
> Others have any opnion?



* I think we should start talking against our community crimes instead of others.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Gujarat on top, Uttar Pradesh at bottom of discoms ratings list.

According to sources in the power sector, in the first-ever exercise to grade all state utilities for their credit-worthiness, all four electricity distribution entities from Gujarat have been rated 'A+' with Dakshin Gujarat Vij Company Limited (DGVCL) receiving the highest 89%.
West Bengal State Electricity Distribution Company and Maharashtra State Electricity Distribution Company received 'A' grade while 11 discoms from various states were assigned 'B+'. Ten entities with relatively poor performance and weaker financial health including one from Tamil Nadu were assigned "B", while eight utilities received C+ grade.

At the bottom of the heap, four discoms from Uttar Pradesh were awarded the "C" grade. An official who closely worked with rating exercise said the power ministry would have the last word in final grading and it may consult rating agencies if there are any changes.

Read the full post here : Gujarat on top, Uttar Pradesh at bottom of discoms ratings list - The Economic Times


----------



## doublemaster

Kaniska said:


> I think i understand your intent....And i very much in agreement with you...
> 
> Coming to your 1st point about having sentiments about Hindus in Nepal and Hindus in India...I donot agree with you because....what will happen if Nepal will be an enemey country tomorrow???...This is a critical thing for which Indian Muslim brothers are unnecessarily targetted in our coutry....The moment i put sentiments of Hindus of Nepal, at that time itself i brought religion on top of my nationality....I know this is a tricky concept...But this is a important fact....Last week I was reading about a news about BJP starting a strike in Tripura for Hindus BD.....This is a BS issue...I can understand if they really want to get a political milage out of it then it makes sense....When separation happened, no one told those Hindu people to stay in BD...they choose their destiny for BD...and then leave with it....Why should we worry about what is happening to others based on the similarly in religion...???
> 
> Anyway ...your example are really funny...and unfortunate...I can understand now..why you are so sensitive toward these sensitive things...Believe me as i mentioned in my post, every person's mindset is derived out of enviroment...Fortunately i have quite close Muslim friends in my circle....That gives me a lot of confidence and happiness with Indian Muslims...I may be a Modi supporter some obvious reason of anti Congi minset, but of course i love my Muslim friends....
> 
> So dear friend, never create any impression with internet comments....they are of the virtual world...In the same way, the same internet posters treat very badly for poor and backward class people from Hindu community too...So ignore them...



Thank you Thank you Thank you soooo much brother....really nice talking to you  

I am very bad in writing..still i am here only because i want to reduce the gap btw we Indians....But many times i feel it increases here in pdf. 

Feeling sleepy brother...But i am really very happy about the discussion we had....


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> That is not possible brother. Because Islamic principle will be same every where. you cant differentiate them. I had some other solution to this. We had created one group in fb.
> 
> 
> 
> * I think we should start talking against our community crimes instead of others.*



I like your post and also your suggestion...Beleive me...the moment Muslim intellectuals start taking a cause of the people who are harassed irrespective of religion, the the whole perception of Indian Muslim people will change...My intention is the same....fight for injustice in general....Do segregate injustice with the parameter of religion.....If you fight for injustice in Gujurat, then fight for injustice for muslim victims of Bhagalpur in Bihar with Congress too, fight for injustice for Musims in Assam too....The moment Muslim leaders make a fight against the injustice to a very specific instances, the politician like Modi will get a space to create their own image....So you like to get a justice then be fare to every one....



doublemaster said:


> Thank you Thank you Thank you soooo much brother....really nice talking to you
> 
> I am very bad in writing..still i am here only because i want to reduce the gap btw we Indians....But many times i feel it increases here in pdf.
> 
> Feeling sleepy brother...But i am really very happy about the discussion we had....



Never mind...it is a great experience in discussing with you...Trust me...there is no gap with any Indian who are Muslims brothers in PDF...I will try my best make sure i can convey the same to the other person like you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kazhugu

Power ministry cancels felicitation for state power utilities as gujarat tops the list........petty congressis......

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/news-by-industry/energy/power/power-ministry-cancels-felicitation-after-gujrat-discoms-top-ratings/articleshow/19080320.cms


----------



## jbond197

I think before every election there should be a comparison of the performance of leadership of all the states as well center. 

All stats must be prepared/shared about how many promises politico leaders made prior to election and how many of them they actually fulfilled? EC should independently do this exercise to help educate people in choosing right candidate!!


----------



## gotti

The MUFC (Modi United Fan Club) trolls strike again, alongside their OFBJP nut-job counterparts. 



He's already not allowed to enter any country (even via video link ), what will happen when he becomes PM?

People will start cutting off ties with India and because of this, I am thinking to vote in the poll, in favor of Modi but that goes against the basic level of human sensitivity or sympathy, that one should possess when it comes to the Hitler of our era, Narendra Dhobi.  

BTW, can someone tell me if Dhobi has a brother? 

I ask because I was told RSS people are not allowed to marry, but he did and then, he hid it from the public.

Was it because of this?


----------



## mehboobkz

Pravin togadia has large followers in ajmer.....


----------



## mehboobkz

Sabarmati Riverfront Project among the most innovative in the world: KPMG « Home | www.narendramodi.in


----------



## The_Showstopper

mehboobkz said:


> Pravin togadia has large followers in ajmer.....



Can't believe that this b@st@rd has so many fans......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

> Lately, Government of India has awarded A+ rating to Gujarat in all the four energy utilities. The states share in India in solar and wind energy is 60 percent, he said.



GSPC signs MOU with British Gas for long-term sales and purchase of LNG « Home | www.narendramodi.in


*Did you know? Congress party under a woman Sonia Gandhi's leadership, failed to get even ONE woman MLA elected in Karnataka in 2008.*

*"Cong cant handle Italian ambassador, what performance are they talking about"? *







saffron muslim flag, bjp muslim alliance.


----------



## mehboobkz

AAP to capture delhi...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kazhugu

mehboobkz said:


> Pravin togadia has large followers in ajmer.....



lanat on them.......

he is nothing but a congress plant to work against modi from inside......


----------



## Kazhugu

congi turds...who have been screaming about secularism......this is ur party's shameful face.....

1984 riots: CBI opposes victim's plea to probe Jagdish Tytler's role - India - DNA



> CBI on Wednesday opposed in a Delhi court a plea filed by a 1984 anti-Sikh riots victim seeking further probe in a case of killing of three persons in which Congress leader Jagdish Tytler has been given a clean chit by the agency.



and one more thing....only after one day.....today CBI raids MK Stalins house and office.......nowadays u ppl dont even pretend.....use CBI in such an open and brazen manner to settle political scores..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Kazhugu said:


> lanat on them.......
> 
> he is nothing but a congress plant to work against modi from inside......



I think ....Modi and BJP to should stop associating themselves with these nut job parties like Bajrang Dal and VHP...They are literally nuainces...These are the people who are giving bad names to the party..


----------



## Kazhugu

Kaniska said:


> I think ....Modi and BJP to should stop associating themselves with these nut job parties like Bajrang Dal and VHP...They are literally nuainces...These are the people who are giving bad names to the party..



bro....in vhp there are now two groups...one loyal to ashok singhal and a smaller one to togadiya.....its the togadiya group that is creating problems for modi.....they did that in guj elections...and now also..

notice how both congress ruled states andhra and maharashtra did not arrest him even though a fir was filed....their game plan is showing togadiya to scare muslims and make them vote for congress........


----------



## Kaniska

Kazhugu said:


> bro....in vhp there are now two groups...one loyal to ashok singhal and a smaller one to togadiya.....its the togadiya group that is creating problems for modi.....they did that in guj elections...and now also..
> 
> notice how both congress ruled states andhra and maharashtra did not arrest him even though a fir was filed....their game plan is showing togadiya to scare muslims and make them vote for congress........



Thats true bro...Why i am really irritated with these groups because...i was personally had a bad experience with these anti social elements in valentine day in my city...This is ridiculous...


----------



## kurup

The_Showstopper said:


> Can't believe that this b@st@rd has so many fans......



If the b@stards like owaisi can have huge fans , why can't togadia .


----------



## Kazhugu

Kaniska said:


> Thats true bro...Why i am really irritated with these groups because...i was personally had a bad experience with these anti social elements in valentine day in my city...This is ridiculous...



i heard they make marriage if caught with lover............actually u know what.....some couples,,i forgot where....actually got themselves caught willingly....and these guys conducted their marriage......after it was revealed that the lovers had actually eloped and made use of this scheme to escape family who would be afraid to go against these groups......


----------



## Kaniska

Dude....i understand your point and repsect it.....If BJP has to grow in a proper way...It can only associate with RSS who at least is an orgnaization with respect...but i donot think other fringe organization will add any value to BJP in long run....

Regrading post about Owasi....Owasi and his brothers are any way low grade anti national people...Buti donot want my party BJP should support any person or fringle elements who can also go down to the level of these anti social elements like owasi and his familly....Just wait for next election...Once Telengana state is declared...the power of those idiot will go down and then they will relaize their own place in their own assembly segments..


----------



## The_Showstopper

kurup said:


> If the b@stards like owaisi can have huge fans , why can't togadia .



Rightly said and there are multiples of Togadia's like Muthalik, Varun Gandhi etc who add up more mofo fans. India is going to dogs... B@st@rds like Muthalik, Togadia etc get away after making hate speeches.


----------



## kurup

The_Showstopper said:


> Rightly said and there are multiples of Togadia's like Muthalik, Varun Gandhi etc who add up more mofo fans. India is going to dogs... B@st@rds like Muthalik, Togadia etc get away after making hate speeches.



I willnot count Varun Gandhi in that group but rest of your posts is true.He has not become a seasoned politician and age is another factor.IMO he will learn from his mistakes and make a fine politician.Muthalik , Togadia are rotten apples.

The difference actually is Togadia is an @sshole but with brain .If you listen to his latest hate speech you will understand that he never targeted any community yet he delivered the message it intended to .The only reason why he is not in jail is because he plays along with congress against Modi.

OTOH owaisis is a b@stard with no brain.I still cannot understand how he makes load $hit of mofo fans.


----------



## The_Showstopper

kurup said:


> I willnot count Varun Gandhi in that group but rest of your posts is true.He has not become a seasoned politician and age is another factor.IMO he will learn from his mistakes and make a fine politician.Muthalik , Togadia are rotten apples.



He may not be a seasoned politician for now but that doesn't mean that his fallacies and crimes should be overlooked... He may tone down his future rants as would be the case with Owaisi but he would still remain a hate monger albeit in other ways... These mofo's should be nipped in the bud itself.. Why let them grow and seasoned hate mongers??



kurup said:


> The difference actually is Togadia is an @sshole but with brain .If you listen to his latest hate speech you will understand that he never targeted any community yet he delivered the message it intended to .The only reason why he is not in jail is because he plays along with congress against Modi.
> 
> OTOH owaisis is a b@stard with no brain.I still cannot understand how he makes load $hit of mofo fans.



I would disagree over here. This man Owaisi is infact too clever. He made these speeches to increase voter base but Muthalik and Togadia, I don't really understand what will they achieve other than creating hatred. He is not from a political party, so why does he do that?? To polarize the voters and help some other party?? Politics is a place where we don't have permanent enemies or friends... Well Congress has always had this habit of playing along with fanatics and its not just the only party who does that...


----------



## kurup

The_Showstopper said:


> He may not be a seasoned politician for now but that doesn't mean that his fallacies and crimes should be overlooked... He may tone down his future rants as would be the case with Owaisi but he would still remain a hate monger albeit in other ways... These mofo's should be nipped in the bud itself.. Why let them grow and seasoned hate mongers??



You have some valid points and I agree with you completely . Hate mongers who try to stir up hatred between people should be nipped in the bud itself.Such people should be jailed and shouldnot be even allowed to participate in elections



The_Showstopper said:


> I would disagree over here. This man Owaisi is infact too clever. He made these speeches to increase voter base but Muthalik and Togadia, I don't really understand what will they achieve other than creating hatred. He is not from a political party, so why does he do that?? To polarize the voters and help some other party?? Politics is a place where we don't have permanent enemies or friends... Well Congress has always had this habit of playing along with fanatics and its not just the only party who does that...



See , the congress took action against owaisi but they shy off from togadia.Why ??

Togadia is in a camp completely against Modi and with congress seeing Modi as a great threat , should give you the answers required.


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## The_Showstopper

kurup said:


> You have some valid points and I agree with you completely . Hate mongers who try to stir up hatred between people should be nipped in the bud itself.Such people should be jailed and shouldnot be even allowed to participate in elections
> 
> 
> 
> See , the congress took action against owaisi but they shy off from togadia.Why ??
> 
> *Togadia is in a camp completely against Modi and with congress seeing Modi as a great threat *, should give you the answers required.



Could be the case....As told earlier politics is a place where we don't have permanent enemies or friends.


----------



## doublemaster

Kaniska said:


> Thats true bro...Why i am really irritated with these groups because...i was personally had a bad experience with these anti social elements in valentine day in my city...This is ridiculous...



Same people who attend togadia rally will attend BJP rally too. Withut BJP support these fringe elements dont do anything. RSS/VHP/ABVP all are same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

mehboobkz said:


>



Bal Thackeray and his connection with Bollywood | Jaipur News, All Related News of Jaipur

*Sanjay Dutt: When actor Sanjay Dutt was accused in 1992-93 bomb blast case, Bal Thackeray played an important role to set him free from the jail premises. It is said that Sanjay Dutt&#8217;s father Late Sunil Dutt pleaded Thackeray to help his son. And this is one of the main reason, why Sanjay Dutt admires Bal Thackeray and sees him as one of his pillars of strength.*



kurup said:


> You have some valid points and I agree with you completely . Hate mongers who try to stir up hatred between people should be nipped in the bud itself.Such people should be jailed and shouldnot be even allowed to participate in elections
> 
> 
> 
> See , the congress took action against owaisi but they shy off from togadia.Why ??
> 
> Togadia is in a camp completely against Modi and with congress seeing Modi as a great threat , should give you the answers required.



People like you play 2 kind of role. If they arrest him. You cry congress is anti hindu sickular. If they dont arrest you play this dirty trick. congress dint arrest him because for many hindus he is God. Look at the crowd in that pic.


----------



## mehboobkz

doublemaster said:


> Bal Thackeray and his connection with Bollywood | Jaipur News, All Related News of Jaipur
> 
> *Sanjay Dutt: When actor Sanjay Dutt was accused in 1992-93 bomb blast case, Bal Thackeray played an important role to set him free from the jail premises. It is said that Sanjay Dutt&#8217;s father Late Sunil Dutt pleaded Thackeray to help his son. And this is one of the main reason, why Sanjay Dutt admires Bal Thackeray and sees him as one of his pillars of strength.*
> 
> 
> 
> People like you play 2 kind of role. If they arrest him. You cry congress is anti hindu sickular. If they dont arrest you play this dirty trick. congress dint arrest him because for many hindus he is God. Look at the crowd in that pic.



The law of the land has taken place in the case of Sanjay Dutt. Reconcile with it!


----------



## doublemaster




----------



## mehboobkz

Delhi AAP logo ki hai....







Look at the number of people in each n every AK's rally.
My gally its huge n humongous!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> Same people who attend togadia rally will attend BJP rally too. Withut BJP support these fringe elements dont do anything. RSS/VHP/ABVP all are same.



I think there lies the differentiation as per my opinion....RSS is a different organization...Donot club this to these fringe elements...RSS never ever involve in any kind of activity that will hurt people....Of course i understand that you have a different opinion about it....VHP is a different org that allign itself with BJP and RSS...but again...they are different...ABVP is a student wing of BJP...Student wing of most of the national parties constitute of goonda elements ......If you really like to see the goonda elements of student wing then you should have a university life in Kolkotta or Kerala....Commies harbor most of the goonda elements in their student wing of their rules states..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> Bal Thackeray and his connection with Bollywood | Jaipur News, All Related News of Jaipur
> 
> *Sanjay Dutt: When actor Sanjay Dutt was accused in 1992-93 bomb blast case, Bal Thackeray played an important role to set him free from the jail premises. It is said that Sanjay Dutt&#8217;s father Late Sunil Dutt pleaded Thackeray to help his son. And this is one of the main reason, why Sanjay Dutt admires Bal Thackeray and sees him as one of his pillars of strength.*
> 
> 
> 
> People like you play 2 kind of role.* If they arrest him. You cry congress is anti hindu sickular.* If they dont arrest you play this dirty trick. congress dint arrest him because for many hindus he is God. Look at the crowd in that pic.



Then congi should stand by what it is...Congress is a hypocrat pseudi secular....At least BJP has the guts to say in open that they are rightist parties tending to be Centrist party.....But Congi team do not do the act what they potray.......By not doing the arrest of Togadia...Congi is internally supporting these thugs....And in the publicity sake and to make Muslim population fool just do media glizz.......The issue is Congi is trying play dubious role....I am expecting Togadia to get arrested...I would like to see...If Modi is striving to be a good leader....He should arrest these fringe elements a lession...


----------



## doublemaster

Kaniska said:


> I think there lies the differentiation as per my opinion....RSS is a different organization...Donot club this to these fringe elements...RSS never ever involve in any kind of activity that will hurt people....Of course i understand that you have a different opinion about it....VHP is a different org that allign itself with BJP and RSS...but again...they are different...ABVP is a student wing of BJP...Student wing of most of the national parties constitute of goonda elements ......If you really like to see the goonda elements of student wing then you should have a university life in Kolkotta or Kerala....Commies harbor most of the goonda elements in their student wing of their rules states..



I know there is a difference. They are most decent amoung all these grp. But they help each other. For example. In any riots i dont see RSS members coming and attacking. (RssThey are mostly upper cast people, i dont know if it differs in other places) Where as Bajrangadal, shriramasene VHP will be in front. But later on BJP/RSS members will lead a role in releasing these goondas. I have no doubt that they work together. So effectively all come under same umbrella.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

The NaMo Mantra: Why Indians respond to it | Niti Central


----------



## doublemaster

Kaniska said:


> Then congi should stand by what it is...Congress is a hypocrat pseudi secular....At least BJP has the guts to say in open that they are rightist parties tending to be Centrist party.....But Congi team do not do the act what they potray.......By not doing the arrest of Togadia...Congi is internally supporting these thugs....And in the publicity sake and to make Muslim population fool just do media glizz.......The issue is Congi is trying play dubious role....I am expecting Togadia to get arrested...I would like to see...If Modi is striving to be a good leader....He should arrest these fringe elements a lession...



Exactly, Congress is not completely secular. Afterall they know that they cant win without hindu votes. They are afraid of losing Hindu vote. Muslims know that congress do not have guts to arrest him. If at all muslims vote congress only reason is that is the only safe alternative available to them. These days i see many muslims feel that they want to teach lesson to congress.

edit: another post merge here which is not related to this discussion so deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kazhugu

@double master

I dont care about sanjay dutt....and fully support his arrest......but lets be clear on one thing....he was arrested for illegal possession of an ak-56 and not for bombay blasts.....

and moreover he also played the muslim card in uttar pradesh rally in 2009...saying he was victimised for being the son of a muslim......



doublemaster said:


>



bala saheb also hugged javed miandad....so what ?


----------



## doublemaster

Kazhugu said:


> @double master
> 
> I dont care about sanjay dutt....and fully support his arrest......but lets be clear on one thing....he was arrested for illegal possession of an ak-56 and not for bombay blasts.....
> 
> and moreover he also played the muslim card in uttar pradesh rally in 2009...saying he was victimised for being the son of a muslim......
> 
> 
> 
> bala saheb also hugged javed miandad....so what ?



Guys, i posted this only because some one posted sanjay dutt and congress leaders pic. If this pic has no meaning, then other one too. 

There were much more than Ak-47. He had connection with Dawood too. Why did police associated this case with blast case?
Isnt there any relation to all these things?

Ny the way For takre why is Dawood and Sanjay is different?


----------



## Kazhugu

doublemaster said:


> Guys, i posted this only because some one posted sanjay dutt and congress leaders pic. If this pic has no meaning, then other one too.
> 
> There were much more than Ak-47. He had connection with Dawood too. Why did police associated this case with blast case?
> Isnt there any relation to all these things?
> 
> Ny the way For takre why is Dawood and Sanjay is different?



he was acquitted from that....as far as i know......he was convicted in arms case only......he related to other cases because the rifle was a chinese made that apparently came from pakistan....hence police suspected he was part of the conspiracy too......

and lets not kid ourselves....the entire bollywood is in cahoots with dawood.....it used to be much more open before bala saheb took over....and it is again increasing.....

Why is Dawood different ? because he was responsible for killng 274 and injuring 700 indians.....in league with pakistan.....


----------



## mehboobkz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

Kazhugu said:


> he was acquitted from that....as far as i know......he was convicted in arms case only......he related to other cases because the rifle was a chinese made that apparently came from pakistan....hence police suspected he was part of the conspiracy too......
> 
> and lets not kid ourselves....the entire bollywood is in cahoots with dawood.....it used to be much more open before bala saheb took over....and it is again increasing.....



No he himself admitted in the court that he met dawood atleast once. I have read it when it was in news. 

Thing is balasaheb helped in release of sanjay dutt. hates other accused why?



mehboobkz said:


>



Oh you support AAP?


----------



## mehboobkz

Its AAP all the way in Delhi.

Sibal n Dixit got no chance.



doublemaster said:


> No he himself admitted in the court that he met dawood atleast once. I have read it when it was in news.
> 
> Thing is balasaheb helped in release of sanjay dutt. hates other accused why?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you support AAP?



Arvind is good.


----------



## Kazhugu

doublemaster said:


> No he himself admitted in the court that he met dawood atleast once. I have read it when it was in news.
> 
> Thing is balasaheb helped in release of sanjay dutt. hates other accused why?



read what i wrote.....

before 93-94 entire bollywood was in underworld hands and dawood ran underworld....this is salman with dawood....what is your point ?


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> Exactly, Congress is not completely secular. Afterall they know that they cant win without hindu votes. They are afraid of losing Hindu vote. Muslims know that congress do not have guts to arrest him. If at all muslims vote congress only reason is that is the only safe alternative available to them. These days i see many muslims feel that they want to teach lesson to congress.
> 
> edit: another post merge here which is not related to this discussion so deleted.



Completely agree with you....As i told you...I am an follower of RSS and was a party member at one point of time....That does not automatically translate for me to hate Muslims.....Anyway...I am not saying that you should like BJP or RSS...But try to understand about their organization and their principles from good learned people who are associated with RSS....On top of that i am only talking about BJP and RSS only not to some other fringe parties...who are alligned with BJP.....

So my only request to all educated Muslim people...It s fine that you do not like BJP....But do not vote for Congress...Vote for some lesser Evil for our country ...like may be Commies...But shun Congi team....Remember...Hindus in general are not rightish or Hard core religious...Sometimes i am surprised to see...every Muslim person is so well aware about their religious things....It is a good thing for them...But you compare with Hindu people, we hardly put so much of intrests on our religious things.....

So what i am trying to say is Indian people who are Hindu are somehow alligned to BJP because they donot like Congi....rather they really like BJP....So you should try to understand the difference....The moment the political influence of Gandhi Familly in particular and Congi will be a less popular in Indian political scene...in the same vain, if BJP does not improvise itself of being a Rightist party then its popularity will also go down....

Hence educated with the greater scheme of things of Indian hypocritical political system...Just do not trust on these media that is showing you everything now a days....Make some own research and then come to a conclusion....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> I know there is a difference. They are most decent amoung all these grp. But they help each other. For example. In any riots i dont see RSS members coming and attacking. (RssThey are mostly upper cast people, i dont know if it differs in other places) Where as Bajrangadal, shriramasene VHP will be in front. But later on BJP/RSS members will lead a role in releasing these goondas. I have no doubt that they work together. So effectively all come under same umbrella.



You are right to some extent...At least it is good to know that you understand its a difference...The relationship between BJP and there fringe elements is like every political party uses paid mafia goons in every locality of our country to achive their objective....Do not you think the same thing does happen to other political parties too...Political parties hires goondas so as to control the people and when their work is done then they dump it....That does not and should not imply that the parent political party also goes by the policy of goons...if we assume like that then you do not find any political party who do not do this.....

I agree with you above post...but my point is that every one uses their paid fringe groups in election...So the perception of fringe groups should not be interpreted with main source...If we do this...our entire political system will be morally and ethically ineligible to contest election....


----------



## The_Showstopper

Some face saving news for Congress...

Naval guards will come back to India for trial, Italy says - The Times of India


----------



## The_Showstopper

Kaniska said:


> You are right to some extent...At least it is good to know that you understand its a difference...The relationship between BJP and there fringe elements is like every political party uses paid mafia goons in every locality of our country to achive their objective....Do not you think the same thing does happen to other political parties too...Political parties hires goondas so as to control the people and when their work is done then they dump it....That does not and should not imply that the parent political party also goes by the policy of goons...if we assume like that then you do not find any political party who do not do this.....
> 
> I agree with you above post...but my point is that every one uses their paid fringe groups in election...So the perception of fringe groups should not be interpreted with main source...If we do this...our entire political system will be morally and ethically ineligible to contest election....



Don't you think that the main source is actually the one who should be held responsible, They are the one's who help the fringe elements to breed and support them in times of their need. I believe we have to do away with the present political system if all its does is break the nation. We aren't running a makeshift camp but living in a full fledged nation and our political system should reflect it... If our political system runs on the whims of these goons then we have to get rid of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

The_Showstopper said:


> Don't you think that the main source is actually the one who should be held responsible, They are the one's who help the fringe elements to breed and support them in times of their need. I believe we have to do away with the present political system if all its does is break the nation. We aren't running a makeshift camp but living in a full fledged nation and our political system should reflect it... If our political system runs on the whims of these goons then we have to get rid of it



I am with u . If u want to change the political system, then all political parties should take equall blame rather than bJp alone


----------



## Kazhugu

Kaniska said:


> You are right to some extent...At least it is good to know that you understand its a difference...The relationship between BJP and there fringe elements is like every political party uses paid mafia goons in every locality of our country to achive their objective....



bjp has no direct connection to these groups.....nor are these groups one monolithic homogenous grouping......bjp interacts only with the rss.....which only an amorphous/indirect influence on the other groups especially vhp and bd......they all have their different agendas, different methodologies and act in independence of one another in many places........

and i dont agree that they all should be completely disbanded......there is simply too much trust deficit and basic idealogical difference between two main religion in india for us to completely turn our back to the groups......harsh but truth.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

*Calling Sonia/Raul as Indian is as nonsensical as calling a Pizza a Dosa*


----------



## kurup

doublemaster said:


> People like you play 2 kind of role. If they arrest him. You cry congress is anti hindu sickular. If they dont arrest you play this dirty trick. congress dint arrest him because for many hindus he is God. Look at the crowd in that pic.



That is your personal opinion and guess what nobody gives a $hit about it.

I will rather engage with people who are capable of making rational discussions.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Kaniska said:


> I am with u . If u want to change the political system, then all political parties should take equall blame rather than bJp alone



No I am not just blaming the BJP but everyone... Congress and everyone else have political goons within them...


----------



## Echo_419

Is there any youth wing of BJP where people can volunteer


----------



## kurup

Echo_419 said:


> Is there any youth wing of BJP where people can volunteer



Bharatiya Janata Yuva Morcha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Kaniska said:


> @Guynextdoor2 and @doublemaster....I have a problem with Congi and its supporter....Just to clarify that i donot have any kind of issues plurality of secular fabric of our nation...That is the essence and asset of my country....So my posts should not be interpreted in any context apart from the anti congi seniment....If due to some reason...you feel it otherwise...or i have posted it otherwise...it is bad from my part....



I'm perfectly fine with anti- congi sentiments. Those are purely political choices and therefore legitimate. I have issues only when people hint at exclusion and support parties becuase they want the excusion implemented.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## narcon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## narcon

> "The Congress-led UPA government has become lame duck and it is on a ventilator with the outside support of Samajwadi Party (SP) and Bahujan Samaj party (BSP)," MP and senior party leader M Venkaiah Naidu told reporters here.


BUT
Mulayam lauds Advani, blames Congress for corruption - The New Indian Express


----------



## Echo_419

narcon said:


>



Armab goswmami is leading the pack


----------



## Kazhugu

The Modi Card and the Muslim Ace

its upto hindus to defeat the nefarious designs of these mullahs who are openly bringing religion into politics....but stupid hindus still believe in secularism which none of the above guys believe in......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

narcon said:


> BUT
> Mulayam lauds Advani, blames Congress for corruption - The New Indian Express


Something is cooking between BJP and SP. today Mulayam has praised Advani and even criticised his son's govt. the other day Sushma Swaraj praised Mulayam in LS and condemned Beni Prasad Verma. 
If BJP and SP come together they can grab 35 - 40 seats in UP and it will be crucial to form a govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kazhugu

When elections comes all "special" things for muslims come....

now after everything, special court for muslim "youths"....

Special courts for Muslim youth soon: Minority affairs minister



> He added that the home ministry "knows keeping innocents (Muslims) in custody is a serious offence. The government is committed to take strong action against officers found responsible in all such cases and will ensure that such incidents do happen."




what a jackass......unless convicted everyone is an innocent....so where will they keep the undertrials if keeping innocents in cusotdy is a serious offence ?

btw is keeping non-muslim innocents ok ? only keeping a muslim innocent is offence ? 

the levels our politics has descended to is nauseating......





Soumitra said:


> Something is cooking between BJP and SP. today Mulayam has praised Advani and even criticised his son's govt. the other day Sushma Swaraj praised Mulayam in LS and condemned Beni Prasad Verma.
> If BJP and SP come together they can grab 35 - 40 seats in UP and it will be crucial to form a govt.



if SP goes with bjp then it will loose the muslim vote and also a signficant part of the yadav vote (because bjp is considered a brahmin-baniya party by many yadavs)....i dont think yadav sr. is that much foolish.....


----------



## Soumitra

mehboobkz said:


>



Arvind Kejriwal is a nobody compared to others. He has come into limelight only now because of Anna and AAP. I agree that he has done some good work but that does not mean he has security threat.Modi faces threat from terrorists and not the Aam Aadmi. Manmohan Singh is the PM of the country. I may not support him or his govt. but since he is the leader of 1.2 billion Indians he must be protected. 
In case of people like Mayawati and Mulayam I totally agree that they do not require such extensive security.
And regarding AK do you think if he becomes CM of Delhi he will continue to sleep on pavement and move around without security?


----------



## Soumitra

Kazhugu said:


> When elections comes all "special" things for muslims come....
> 
> now after everything, special court for muslim "youths"....
> 
> Special courts for Muslim youth soon: Minority affairs minister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a jackass......unless convicted everyone is an innocent....so where will they keep the undertrials if keeping innocents in cusotdy is a serious offence ?
> 
> btw is keeping non-muslim innocents ok ? only keeping a muslim innocent is offence ?
> 
> the levels our politics has descended to is nauseating......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if SP goes with bjp then it will loose the muslim vote and also a signficant part of the yadav vote (because bjp is considered a brahmin-baniya party by many yadavs)....i dont think yadav sr. is that much foolish.....


Didn't you know congress is a "secular" party. In India the definition of secularism is promotion of the interest of the Muslims. Not other minorities , mind it, only Muslims. And of course doing whatever possible to suppress the interest of Hindus. So much so that the income tax tribunal has declared that worship of shiva is not a religious activity and can't be given IT exemption
Shiva worship not a religious act, income tax tribunal says - Times Of India

They have declared that Hinduism is not a religion

Hinduism no religion, Shiva a

As for Mulayam he is a shrewed politician. He will give outside support to whoever forms the govt. in Delhi


----------



## narcon

Congress always misuses CBI: Anna Hazare | Niti Central


----------



## arp2041

mehboobkz said:


>



Bhai tell me one thing if even one of the three which you showed as *feared* i.e. NaMo (designation CM of Gujarat), Mayawati (designation former CM of UP) or PM MMS (designation PM of INDIA) will die from a terrorist attack, what do you think will be the effect??? I'll tell you - Repeat of 1984 (though scale can be different).

But what will happen if AK (designation wannabe PM) dies?? NOTHING.

BTW, doesn't this pic looks exactly like the full televised Rahul Gandhi's dinner at the house of dalits??

Wake up, this is not a Photo shoot contest, we are talking about our nation & AK is the biggest JOKE in Indian Polity.

He will take our nation in reverse gear.


----------



## narcon

I dare Manmohan Singh to face SIT on Coalgate: Modi | Niti Central



> I have faced multiple probes, now let the Prime Minister face a SIT probe on coal block allocations, he said, adding, To corner me, they form an SIT whenever they want to.
> 
> I appeal to him(Manmohan Singh) and Congress to come forward and have a competition in facing probes, Modi said. Let us see who has more prowess in facing such probes.


----------



## narcon

Congress in splendid isolation, UPA in minority | Niti Central


----------



## JanjaWeed

narcon said:


> BUT
> Mulayam lauds Advani, blames Congress for corruption - The New Indian Express



Mulayam now knows that congress desperately needs his support & he is just trying to make the most of it by keeping them on tenterhooks. If BJP thinks that Mulayam will be of any benefit to them then they are highly mistaken. Mulayam Singh knows very well that he will put his minority & yadav constituency at risk if he tries to ally with BJP. Not going to happen..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## narcon




----------



## Echo_419

Any chance of alliance between modi & AAP


----------



## Guynextdoor2

and it keeps going on and on and on


----------



## narcon

Echo_419 said:


> Any chance of alliance between modi & AAP



It will happen in Delhi, its a 3 way fight, and I guess out of three AAP has better chances to make it. Yet they would need a coalition partner to go with to form a government. And the natural choice for them is BJP and not shila dixit types.


----------



## Android

@Joe Shearer; sir what are your thoughts about the upcoming general elections


----------



## Kazhugu

narcon said:


> It will happen in Delhi, its a 3 way fight, and I guess out of three AAP has better chances to make it. Yet they would need a coalition partner to go with to form a government. And the natural choice for them is BJP and not shila dixit types.



aap is b-team of congress.....no chane of going with bjp.....


----------



## narcon

Kazhugu said:


> aap is b-team of congress.....no chane of going with bjp.....




Brother with such comments, you have a long way to go.

AAP's tirade against Sheela Dixit, Vadera, Salman Khurshid was stage managed?

While AK is on indefinite hunger strike, that also being a diabetic?


----------



## narcon

Protest in favor of Modi for not being invited by Wharton.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## narcon




----------



## doublemaster

*
Why is he so scared of lokayukta?
*
Gujarat to keep governor out of lokayukta appointment? - Times Of India



> GANDHINAGAR: Having received a setback in the legal battle over the appointment of Justice (retd) RA Mehta as lokayukta of Gujarat, the Narendra Modi government has decided to bring in a Lokayukta Act (amendment) Bill proposing that the governor will have no role in the appointment of the anti-corruption ombudsman.
> Instead, a chief minister-led committee would select the lokayukta. "The proposed committee will comprise the leader of opposition and the law minister along with other legal experts," said a source in the General Administration Department. "The chief justice of Gujarat high court will recommend the name of a retired judge to be appointed as the Lokaykuta. However, the final powers will be with the committee led by the chief minister."


*
The role model government. I remember he claimed deficit budget. Correct me if i am wrong. So by taking the loan he created this deficit?
*
CAG picks holes in Narendra Modiâ??s Gujarat development plan - Times Of India



> The national auditor has said the state government has incurred 41% higher debt than the previous fiscal and burdened the exchequer with heavy interest liability at a higher rate.
> 
> The state government had taken a loan of Rs 15,083 crore to adjust the monitory deficit of Rs 11,027 crore, leaving a balance of Rs 3,645 crore, which is poor debt management, said CAG.
> 
> It has invested Rs 39,179 crore in corporations, boards, government companies, rural banks and joint ventures. In the last five years, the average return on this investment was 0.25% while the state government has paid interest at the rate of 7.75%.


----------



## Echo_419

narcon said:


>




S H I T 

That is why you should vote for Modi


----------



## arp2041

narcon said:


> Brother with such comments, you have a long way to go.
> 
> AAP's tirade against Sheela Dixit, Vadera, Salman Khurshid was stage managed?
> 
> While AK is on indefinite hunger strike, that also being a diabetic?



YES. he is absolutely RIGHT.

He is targeting only congress leaders b'coz the people are currently anti-establishment.

Earlier this vote would have gone to BJP, but now people will have a SPLIT & reduce the BJP's tally.

There are certain % of congress followers, who, no matter how pathetic the current govt. becomes will vote for Congress. But the anti-establishment vote will get SPLIT in two.

Just look at what MNS did in the 2009 LS elections in Maharashtra:








If MNS wouldn't be there, these all votes combined would have infact made SS+BJP win in these seats, but it was Congress that won.

Look at the fact that neither MNS won any seat, nor did it let SS+BJP win any.

Politics at it's VERY BEST.

So if you are voting for AAP, you are in a way helping Congress get back to power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## narcon

arp2041 said:


> YES. he is absolutely RIGHT.
> 
> He is targeting only congress leaders b'coz the people are currently anti-establishment.
> 
> Earlier this vote would have gone to BJP, but now people will have a SPLIT & reduce the BJP's tally.
> 
> Just look at what MNS did in the 2009 LS elections in Maharashtra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If MNS wouldn't be there, these all votes combined would have infact made SS+BJP win in these seats, but it was Congress that won.
> 
> Look at the fact that neither MNS won any seat, nor did it let SS+BJP win any.
> 
> Politics at it's VERY BEST.



Look what he is saying or implying:



> aap is b-team of congress.....no chane of going with bjp....


Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...eneral-elections-2014-a-31.html#ixzz2OT7XnF9B

He is talking about after election coalition, in which AAP will go with Congress.
But I say no.
It got to be BJP. So AAP BJP will make the government.


----------



## narcon

Supreme Court asks Govt why &#8216;all and sundry&#8217; are given police protection | Niti Central


----------



## arp2041

narcon said:


> Look what he is saying or implying:
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...eneral-elections-2014-a-31.html#ixzz2OT7XnF9B
> 
> He is talking about after election coalition, in which AAP will go with Congress.
> But I say no.
> It got to be BJP. So AAP BJP will make the government.



Did you analyze my chart which i provided??

When both BJP & AAP will lose there respective seats b'coz of vote split, than the question of formation of there govt. is totally wrong.

& why do you think that AAP will not go with Congress?? 

Don't you know the Rule No. 1 of Politics??

No one is untouchable.

Even the Right & Left has taken part in the VP Singh Govt. & you are speculating that AAP will not go with Congress??

BTW, if you want a BJP govt. at center anyway, than why vote for AAP at all. Why not strengthen the BJP's hold, don't we know how coalition politics is effecting policy decisions??

I am saying again. 

AK will not win a Single seat, but that's not what he wants, he wants to CUT the votes BJP will get & expect that Congress will win on those seats, they are called Vote Cutters in Politics, I can give you no. of examples in elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## narcon

arp2041 said:


> Did you analyze my chart which i provided??
> 
> When both BJP & AAP will lose there respective seats b'coz of vote split, than the question of formation of there govt. is totally wrong.
> 
> & why do you think that AAP will not go with Congress??
> 
> Don't you know the Rule No. 1 of Politics??
> 
> No one is untouchable.
> 
> Even the Right & Left has taken part in the VP Singh Govt. & you are speculating that AAP will not go with Congress??
> 
> BTW, if you want a BJP govt. at center anyway, than why vote for AAP at all. Why not strengthen the BJP's hold, don't we know how coalition politics is effecting policy decisions??
> 
> I am saying again.
> 
> AK will not win a Single seat, but that's not what he wants, he wants to CUT the votes BJP will get & expect that Congress will win on those seats, they are called Vote Cutters in Politics, I can give you no. of examples in elections.




Out of 70, Congress, to form a gov all by its own, must hv 36 seats.
With scam a day and Bijli Pani imbroglio, it wont be able to cash 20 seats this time.
Huge rallies of AAP is a testimony that this will be translated to votes.
People are firm with him. BTW unlike other congressi, he is no crook.
As for the center, AAP is just a regional party, its not a national party, so I am not worried about center-national elections, well there too he will snatch some congi votes.


----------



## Kazhugu

Govt trying to expedite Muslim sub-quota within job quota: Rahman Khan - Indian Express





@narcon aap is just an overground anarchist platform for anti-nationals/failed politicians/ far-leftists and maoist sympathizers......the only reason why the media gives them a little bit coverage is because they split the votes of the bjp and will help the congress in the meantime......and people like you are too naive to even realize that......anyway.....i am slowly loosing for democracy in india....whatever happens, let it happen.....


----------



## arp2041

@Dillinger Do you see any IMPACT of AAP in Delhi Politics currently, what can be there impact on upcoming state elections??

Though I am full confident that they will not make any major impact, still want your opinion.


----------



## Kazhugu

Not averse to Narendra Modi, but no prepoll tieup: BJD - The Economic Times


----------



## The_Showstopper

narcon said:


>



LOLZ Does these headlines make another Pakistan???


----------



## narcon

The_Showstopper said:


> LOLZ Does these headlines make another Pakistan???



during partition the situation was similar, hence one can say about second Pakistan happening as per FB clip.


----------



## The_Showstopper

narcon said:


> during partition the situation was similar, hence one can say about second Pakistan happening as per FB clip.



Don't you think a similar situation/most of those listed demands are/were proposed by Indians of other religions as well?? So why just corner Indian muslims??


----------



## narcon

The_Showstopper said:


> Don't you think a similar situation/most of those listed demands are/were proposed by Indians of other religions as well?? So why just corner Indian muslims??




Why not Sikhs, Parsees, Jains too, the true minority.


----------



## narcon

Tavleen Singh


----------



## narcon

The UP option: Modi Bhai chale Lucknow? | Firstpost


----------



## Kaniska

Now there is a possibility of BJD supporting and alligning with Modi too... This is a good news for BJP...Beacuse BJD alligns with BJP...Then being from Odisha, then i know min 15 seat is confirmed for NDA...












Will support Narendra Modi as PM candidate, says BJD doing a volte face : East, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Kaniska said:


> Now there is a possibility of BJD supporting and alligning with Modi too... This is a good news for BJP...Beacuse BJD alligns with BJP...Then being from Odisha, then i know min 15 seat is confirmed for NDA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will support Narendra Modi as PM candidate, says BJD doing a volte face : East, News - India Today




Rightly Said - "ugtey suraj ko har koi salaam karta hai"...........

Just wait till elections, i am assuming for more parties to join NDA.

AIADMK, MNS, TRS among others.


----------



## Kaniska

arp2041 said:


> Rightly Said - "ugtey suraj ko har koi salaam karta hai"...........
> 
> Just wait till elections, i am assuming for more parties to join NDA.
> 
> AIADMK, MNS, TRS among others.



I can see probability of AIADMK and TRS...But BJD is very silent about their move till now....But technically speaking BJD has nothing to loose if they allign with BJP...This statement is said by a senior leader that they may make a post poll alliance....But in case BJD does not do it, then they have the option to for for another fringe party OJM...which is floated by Pyari Mohan Mohaptra who has been recently kicked out by Naveen Pattanaik from BJP....


----------



## Hindustani

Anyone know what date the general elections are?


----------



## GreenFoe

*Crowds keep away from Arvind Kejriwal's fast*

NEW DELHI: AAP leader Arvind Kejriwal's indefinite fast urging people not to pay "inflated" power and water bills entered the third day but crowds kept away even as he defended the low turnout saying the real work is to reach out to people and not large numbers at the protest venue.

Kejriwal said he was in good shape and there is no concern about his health.

"Crowd is not needed at the protest spot. The work of volunteers and people who agreed with the movement was to spread out to every corner of the city to urge people to rise and revolt against the injustice of unfairly hiked water and electricity rates," he said.

Crowds keep away from Arvind Kejriwal's fast - The Times of India



At the venue of the fast, the congested Sundar Nagari slum redevelopment area in northeast Delhi, hardly a *100-odd people* had gathered to hear the leader.

Kejriwal fails to draw crowds as fast enters third day - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Hindustani said:


> Anyone know what date the general elections are?



Buddy, the term of UPA comes to an end on 22nd May 2014.

Elections will take place before that, exact dates will be announced later by EC but it may happen in 5 phases starting April 2014.


----------



## Soumitra

Found a very good Analysis

*Countdown to 2014 &#8211; or 2013?*

The UPA government, adrift at the centre, would like to advance the 2014 Lok Sabha election to October-November 2013. That would serve three purposes. One, avoid the electoral blowback of four likely successive state assembly defeats in Madhya Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, Rajasthan and Delhi. Two, give the BJP less time to sort out its Narendra Modi-as-PM-candidate dilemma. And three, nip Mulayam Singh Yadav's Third Front idea in the bud.

Time, however, is not on the UPA&#8217;s side. While the SP and BSP, enmeshed in corruption, communalism and casteism, can be counted on for rancid, day-to-day support, the Congress too needs time to gain full electoral benefit from its cash transfer scheme and food security bill.

Five big states will announce their verdicts between May and November 2013. Karnataka kicks off the election season in May followed by MP, Chhattisgarh, Rajasthan and Delhi.

The Congress is likely to emerge as the largest single party in Karnataka though it may need Kumaraswamy&#8217;s JD(S) to stich together a workable majority in the assembly.

The BJP, mired in misgovernance, deserves to lose the state and will. B.S. Yeddyuruppa&#8217;s Karnataka Janata Party (KJP) will play spoiler but get few seats.

In MP and Chhattisgarh, good governance should return incumbents Shivraj Singh Chauhan and Raman Singh to power with comfortable majorities. Rajasthan is likely to reject Ashok Gehlot&#8217;s maladministration and Delhi, despite inroads by Arvind Kejriwal&#8217;s AAP, will probably make it 4-0 for the BJP in the four states voting in or just before November. 

A simultaneous Lok Sabha election with four important state assembly polls in October-November may prove logistically difficult. By necessity therefore, with summer upon us and the monsoon to follow, and then the four big state assembly polls, the next Lok Sabha election will probably be held anytime between December 2013 and April 2014. The hangover of MP, Chhatisgarh, Rajasthan and Delhi will be inescapable for the Congress.

Now to the math. Extrapolating the trends from 2014: the electoral math-II, here&#8217;s how the state-wise break-up looks:

2014 Lok Sabha: Projections

State



Total Seats

Lok Sabha Projection





Cong

BJP

Andhra Pradesh

42

4

0

Arunachal Pradesh

2

2

0

Assam

14

4

5

Bihar

40

2

15

Chhattisgarh

11

1

10

Delhi

7

1

5

Goa

2

0

2

Gujarat

26

7

19

Haryana

10

4

3

Himachal Pradesh

4

2

2

Jammu & Kashmir

6

2

1

Jharkhand

14

2

10

Karnataka

28

12

9

Kerala

20

8

0

Madhya Pradesh

29

8

17

Maharashtra

48

12

12

Manipur

2

1

0

Meghalaya

2

1

0

Mizoram

1

1

0

Nagaland

1

1

0

Odisha

21

2

0

Punjab

13

2

4

Rajasthan

25

7

16

Sikkim

1

0

0

Tamil Nadu

39

0

0

Tripura

2

0

0

Uttarakhand

5

2

3

Uttar Pradesh

80

12

20

West Bengal

42

5

0

Andaman & Nicobar 

1

0

1

Chandigarh

1

1

0

Dadra and Nagar Haveli

1

0

1

Daman & Diu

1

0

1

Lakshadweep

1

1

0

Puducherry

1

0

0

Nominated members

2

0

0

Total

545

107

156

In states where Cong+BJP projected seats don&#8217;t add up to total seats, UPA/NDA allies or unattached regional parties make up the projected balance as follows:

NDA allies projected seat tally: SS 16, SAD 7, AGP 2, Independents/Others 5. Total 30.

UPA allies projected seat tally: NCP 8, NC 2, Independents/Others: 12, Total 22.

Leaning BJP: AIADMK 22, TRS 13, BJD 18, Others 12. Total 65

Leaning Congress: YSR 19, DMK 14, RJD 5, Others 10. Total 48

Unattached Regional: JD(U) 15, TMC 25, TDP 5, BSP 22, SP 26,

Left Front 24. Total 117 

Summary:

BJP (156) + allies (30)= 186 + Leaning BJP (65) = 251

Congress (107) + allies (22) = 129 + Leaning Congress (48) = 177

Unattached Regional = 117 

Assumptions:

The BJP will not declare Narendra Modi as its Prime Ministerial candidate but hint that he will probably lead the NDA if it has the numbers to form the next government.
Despite the BJP&#8217;s ambiguity over Modi, Nitish Kumar&#8217;s JD(U) will detach itself from the NDA. Nitish knows what such ambiguity implies. He is thus placed in the &#8220;unattached&#8221; category above. 
Rahul Gandhi too will not be declared the UPA&#8217;s Prime Ministerial candidate. He will be the face of the campaign but is clearly averse to leading an unstable UPA 3 coalition.
So how do the cards fall?

From the seat projections above, the BJP (156) + allies (30) + leaning BJP (65) totals 251. That&#8217;s 21 seats short of an uncomfortable majority. The ambiguity over Modi-as-PM could cost the BJP possibly 30 seats &#8211; and yet lose it the JD(U).

The Congress might fare even worse: 107 seats + allies (22) + leaning Congress (48) totals 177. That makes a Congress-led government a non-starter.

The regional front though could fare the worst: 117 seats for the &#8220;unattacheds&#8221; with two irreconciliables: TMC (25) and the Left Front (24) in West Bengal; and BSP (22) and SP(26) in Uttar Pradesh. Again, a non-starter.

But a workable government must somehow emerge from all of this. The most likely post-poll scenarios, in order of probability:

Scenario 1. BJP + allies + leaning BJP (251) scoop up independents and at least one more ally. Unlikelier things have happened in Indian politics.

Scenario 2. The unattached regionals (117) steal from the two sets of &#8220;leaners&#8221; &#8211; TRS (13), BJD (18), AIADMK (22) &#8211; to get up to around 170 seats and, like Chandra Shekhar in November 1990-May 1991 and Deve Gowda/Gujral in 1996-98, form a rump &#8220;third front&#8221; government with the Congress + allies (129) supporting it from outside. That arrangement though would run into immediate problems given the deep schisms between the SP/BSP, DMK/AIADMK and TMC/Left Front.

Scenario 3. The Congress + allies + leaning Congress (177) form the government with unattached regionals (JDU, TDP, SP) to get up to around 223 seats. Such a combination too would face instability from the start.

The key problem: between them, the Congress and the BJP have just 263 seats &#8211; less than half the Lok Sabha, making any formation unstable.

The prognosis? A quick midterm poll in 2015-16. (India did have three Lok Sabha elections between 1996 and 1999.) The BJP would have learnt some internal lessons by then and may decide to drop its ambiguity over its prime ministerial candidate. The Congress would be forced similarly to jettison its outsourced PM theory (Chidambaram, Antony, et al) and make Rahul stand up and be counted.

Then, in a straight contest, we could have a clear winner and a stable, full-term government. It&#8217;s a pity that intra-party politics in both the BJP and the Congress will delay the inevitable. 

Countdown to 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Soumitra said:


> Found a very good Analysis
> 
> *Countdown to 2014 &#8211; or 2013?*
> 
> The UPA government, adrift at the centre, would like to advance the 2014 Lok Sabha election to October-November 2013. That would serve three purposes. One, avoid the electoral blowback of four likely successive state assembly defeats in Madhya Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, Rajasthan and Delhi. Two, give the BJP less time to sort out its Narendra Modi-as-PM-candidate dilemma. And three, nip Mulayam Singh Yadav's Third Front idea in the bud.
> 
> Time, however, is not on the UPA&#8217;s side. While the SP and BSP, enmeshed in corruption, communalism and casteism, can be counted on for rancid, day-to-day support, the Congress too needs time to gain full electoral benefit from its cash transfer scheme and food security bill.
> 
> Five big states will announce their verdicts between May and November 2013. Karnataka kicks off the election season in May followed by MP, Chhattisgarh, Rajasthan and Delhi.
> 
> The Congress is likely to emerge as the largest single party in Karnataka though it may need Kumaraswamy&#8217;s JD(S) to stich together a workable majority in the assembly.
> 
> The BJP, mired in misgovernance, deserves to lose the state and will. B.S. Yeddyuruppa&#8217;s Karnataka Janata Party (KJP) will play spoiler but get few seats.
> 
> In MP and Chhattisgarh, good governance should return incumbents Shivraj Singh Chauhan and Raman Singh to power with comfortable majorities. Rajasthan is likely to reject Ashok Gehlot&#8217;s maladministration and Delhi, despite inroads by Arvind Kejriwal&#8217;s AAP, will probably make it 4-0 for the BJP in the four states voting in or just before November.
> 
> A simultaneous Lok Sabha election with four important state assembly polls in October-November may prove logistically difficult. By necessity therefore, with summer upon us and the monsoon to follow, and then the four big state assembly polls, the next Lok Sabha election will probably be held anytime between December 2013 and April 2014. The hangover of MP, Chhatisgarh, Rajasthan and Delhi will be inescapable for the Congress.
> 
> Now to the math. Extrapolating the trends from 2014: the electoral math-II, here&#8217;s how the state-wise break-up looks:
> 
> 2014 Lok Sabha: Projections
> 
> State
> 
> 
> 
> Total Seats
> 
> Lok Sabha Projection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cong
> 
> BJP
> 
> Andhra Pradesh
> 
> 42
> 
> 4
> 
> 0
> 
> Arunachal Pradesh
> 
> 2
> 
> 2
> 
> 0
> 
> Assam
> 
> 14
> 
> 4
> 
> 5
> 
> Bihar
> 
> 40
> 
> 2
> 
> 15
> 
> Chhattisgarh
> 
> 11
> 
> 1
> 
> 10
> 
> Delhi
> 
> 7
> 
> 1
> 
> 5
> 
> Goa
> 
> 2
> 
> 0
> 
> 2
> 
> Gujarat
> 
> 26
> 
> 7
> 
> 19
> 
> Haryana
> 
> 10
> 
> 4
> 
> 3
> 
> Himachal Pradesh
> 
> 4
> 
> 2
> 
> 2
> 
> Jammu & Kashmir
> 
> 6
> 
> 2
> 
> 1
> 
> Jharkhand
> 
> 14
> 
> 2
> 
> 10
> 
> Karnataka
> 
> 28
> 
> 12
> 
> 9
> 
> Kerala
> 
> 20
> 
> 8
> 
> 0
> 
> Madhya Pradesh
> 
> 29
> 
> 8
> 
> 17
> 
> Maharashtra
> 
> 48
> 
> 12
> 
> 12
> 
> Manipur
> 
> 2
> 
> 1
> 
> 0
> 
> Meghalaya
> 
> 2
> 
> 1
> 
> 0
> 
> Mizoram
> 
> 1
> 
> 1
> 
> 0
> 
> Nagaland
> 
> 1
> 
> 1
> 
> 0
> 
> Odisha
> 
> 21
> 
> 2
> 
> 0
> 
> Punjab
> 
> 13
> 
> 2
> 
> 4
> 
> Rajasthan
> 
> 25
> 
> 7
> 
> 16
> 
> Sikkim
> 
> 1
> 
> 0
> 
> 0
> 
> Tamil Nadu
> 
> 39
> 
> 0
> 
> 0
> 
> Tripura
> 
> 2
> 
> 0
> 
> 0
> 
> Uttarakhand
> 
> 5
> 
> 2
> 
> 3
> 
> Uttar Pradesh
> 
> 80
> 
> 12
> 
> 20
> 
> West Bengal
> 
> 42
> 
> 5
> 
> 0
> 
> Andaman & Nicobar
> 
> 1
> 
> 0
> 
> 1
> 
> Chandigarh
> 
> 1
> 
> 1
> 
> 0
> 
> Dadra and Nagar Haveli
> 
> 1
> 
> 0
> 
> 1
> 
> Daman & Diu
> 
> 1
> 
> 0
> 
> 1
> 
> Lakshadweep
> 
> 1
> 
> 1
> 
> 0
> 
> Puducherry
> 
> 1
> 
> 0
> 
> 0
> 
> Nominated members
> 
> 2
> 
> 0
> 
> 0
> 
> Total
> 
> 545
> 
> 107
> 
> 156
> 
> In states where Cong+BJP projected seats don&#8217;t add up to total seats, UPA/NDA allies or unattached regional parties make up the projected balance as follows:
> 
> NDA allies projected seat tally: SS 16, SAD 7, AGP 2, Independents/Others 5. Total 30.
> 
> UPA allies projected seat tally: NCP 8, NC 2, Independents/Others: 12, Total 22.
> 
> Leaning BJP: AIADMK 22, TRS 13, BJD 18, Others 12. Total 65
> 
> Leaning Congress: YSR 19, DMK 14, RJD 5, Others 10. Total 48
> 
> Unattached Regional: JD(U) 15, TMC 25, TDP 5, BSP 22, SP 26,
> 
> Left Front 24. Total 117
> 
> Summary:
> 
> BJP (156) + allies (30)= 186 + Leaning BJP (65) = 251
> 
> Congress (107) + allies (22) = 129 + Leaning Congress (48) = 177
> 
> Unattached Regional = 117
> 
> Assumptions:
> 
> The BJP will not declare Narendra Modi as its Prime Ministerial candidate but hint that he will probably lead the NDA if it has the numbers to form the next government.
> Despite the BJP&#8217;s ambiguity over Modi, Nitish Kumar&#8217;s JD(U) will detach itself from the NDA. Nitish knows what such ambiguity implies. He is thus placed in the &#8220;unattached&#8221; category above.
> Rahul Gandhi too will not be declared the UPA&#8217;s Prime Ministerial candidate. He will be the face of the campaign but is clearly averse to leading an unstable UPA 3 coalition.
> So how do the cards fall?
> 
> From the seat projections above, the BJP (156) + allies (30) + leaning BJP (65) totals 251. That&#8217;s 21 seats short of an uncomfortable majority. The ambiguity over Modi-as-PM could cost the BJP possibly 30 seats &#8211; and yet lose it the JD(U).
> 
> The Congress might fare even worse: 107 seats + allies (22) + leaning Congress (48) totals 177. That makes a Congress-led government a non-starter.
> 
> The regional front though could fare the worst: 117 seats for the &#8220;unattacheds&#8221; with two irreconciliables: TMC (25) and the Left Front (24) in West Bengal; and BSP (22) and SP(26) in Uttar Pradesh. Again, a non-starter.
> 
> But a workable government must somehow emerge from all of this. The most likely post-poll scenarios, in order of probability:
> 
> Scenario 1. BJP + allies + leaning BJP (251) scoop up independents and at least one more ally. Unlikelier things have happened in Indian politics.
> 
> Scenario 2. The unattached regionals (117) steal from the two sets of &#8220;leaners&#8221; &#8211; TRS (13), BJD (18), AIADMK (22) &#8211; to get up to around 170 seats and, like Chandra Shekhar in November 1990-May 1991 and Deve Gowda/Gujral in 1996-98, form a rump &#8220;third front&#8221; government with the Congress + allies (129) supporting it from outside. That arrangement though would run into immediate problems given the deep schisms between the SP/BSP, DMK/AIADMK and TMC/Left Front.
> 
> Scenario 3. The Congress + allies + leaning Congress (177) form the government with unattached regionals (JDU, TDP, SP) to get up to around 223 seats. Such a combination too would face instability from the start.
> 
> The key problem: between them, the Congress and the BJP have just 263 seats &#8211; less than half the Lok Sabha, making any formation unstable.
> 
> The prognosis? A quick midterm poll in 2015-16. (India did have three Lok Sabha elections between 1996 and 1999.) The BJP would have learnt some internal lessons by then and may decide to drop its ambiguity over its prime ministerial candidate. The Congress would be forced similarly to jettison its outsourced PM theory (Chidambaram, Antony, et al) and make Rahul stand up and be counted.
> 
> Then, in a straight contest, we could have a clear winner and a stable, full-term government. It&#8217;s a pity that intra-party politics in both the BJP and the Congress will delay the inevitable.
> 
> Countdown to 2014



I Hope this happens


----------



## arp2041

Bihar could get special status, Nitish in UPA fold soon? | Firstpost

What this means:

1. UPA will change the criteria for judging backwardness (where hilly areas were generally identified as backward) to make the favor for Bihar & soon JDU may join UPA.

2. Debt relief will be given to states like WB to woo Mamata (TMC).


@KRAIT @ashok321 @ other Indians 

I think BJP should kick out opportunistic Parties from NDA & openly declare NaMo as PM candidate.

This is really PATHETIC politics at best.

Where will this Regionalism & Vote Bank Politics lead us to & our country???

I really hate congress on this issue, always playing DIVISIVE politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kaniska

If Nitish goes out of NDA, then i am really surprised, is JD(U) will fight with in alignment with Lalu,Paswan and Congress Party.
In one way, it is good too...In Hindi belt BJP should always prioritization itself to fight alone...They may get less seat but it will give stability to tha party


----------



## Joe Shearer

Android said:


> @Joe Shearer; sir what are your thoughts about the upcoming general elections



The Congress will lose seats, the BJP will lose more seats, regional parties will gain. Either this time, or the next time, there will be a non-Congress, non-BJP government at the centre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Relax guys...You have yet to see the drama and entry of Modi have changed dynamics of politics here.
Dont speculate anything for atleast 6 months.


----------



## doublemaster

arp2041 said:


> Bihar could get special status, Nitish in UPA fold soon? | Firstpost
> 
> What this means:
> 
> 1. UPA will change the criteria for judging backwardness (where hilly areas were generally identified as backward) to make the favor for Bihar & soon JDU may join UPA.
> 
> 2. Debt relief will be given to states like WB to woo Mamata (TMC).
> 
> 
> @KRAIT @ashok321 @ other Indians
> 
> I think BJP should kick out opportunistic Parties from NDA & openly declare NaMo as PM candidate.
> 
> This is really PATHETIC politics at best.
> 
> Where will this Regionalism & Vote Bank Politics lead us to & our country???
> 
> I really hate congress on this issue, always playing DIVISIVE politics.



By the way for which reason you will like congress?
in other thread you were asking person not to be biased. But dude here you are hating a party. There even thoug number shows clearly that they top in proposing criminals to assembly. You dont want to name them goon party. You are saying people have a choice not to vote...then you said goons are there in all the party so it is ok. 

you declare congress is the corrupt party, if i show corruption in BJP you say chose less evil party(Even though they ruled country once, that opportunity also they dint lose. their party president of that time used that opertunity to go to jail!. In karnatka also same.). Now i am asking you to chose the party which elects less goons.

Morover most of the corruption congress was not responsible, ally parties are responsible. Next time vote congress itself so that these allies can be thot a lesson. What do u say?

What did your beloved leaders involvement in 15K cr scam you forgot, still you want him to lead this country?


----------



## Android

Paan Singh said:


> Relax guys...You have yet to see the drama and entry of Modi have changed dynamics of politics here.



12-15 months earlier nobody in their wildest dream could have thought Modi who was considered politically untouchable that time would dramatically rise to become the most favoured PM candidate



Joe Shearer said:


> . Either this time, or the next time, there will be a non-Congress, non-BJP government at the centre.



I meant for which party are you gonna vote in next General Elections


----------



## arp2041

doublemaster said:


> By the way for which reason you will like congress?
> in other thread you were asking person not to be biased. But dude here you are hating a party. There even thoug number shows clearly that they top in proposing criminals to assembly. You dont want to name them goon party. You are saying people have a choice not to vote...then you said goons are there in all the party so it is ok.
> 
> you declare congress is the corrupt party, if i show corruption in BJP you say chose less evil party(Even though they ruled country once, that opportunity also they dint lose. their party president of that time used that opertunity to go to jail!. In karnatka also same.). Now i am asking you to chose the party which elects less goons.
> 
> Morover most of the corruption congress was not responsible, ally parties are responsible. Next time vote congress itself so that these allies can be thot a lesson. What do u say?
> 
> What did your beloved leaders involvement in 15K cr scam you forgot, still you want him to lead this country?



YES I am BIASED, HAPPY??

Please don't quote me next time.

BTW, read the post which i made in another thread - I said to him that he should not be biased in his OP post, I have no objection to his biases if displayed after the OP post/thread title.

Request you to read the first post of this thread. I remained as NEUTRAL as possible.

Have I ever started a thread bashing congress??

while I have full right to write my opinion in the posts, do you have OBJECTION to even that??

Again, Pls don't quote me in the future, lets agree to disagree here.

Thank You.


----------



## ashok321

Get it right Digvijay ji, 2-power centres are Cong's future - Oneindia News


----------



## Paan Singh

Android said:


> 12-15 months earlier nobody in their wildest dream could have thought Modi who was considered politically untouchable that time would dramatically rise to become the most favoured PM candidate



BJP have to do something extra ordinary this time or MODI have to do something different with in short time.The looser of 2014 will be out from power for atleast 10 more years so BJP will be looser or will be removed as national party.

Modi will always have

shiv sena 

JDU

MNS

AIDMK

BJD

SAD

INLD

Mayawati and mamta are possibilities if BJP have numbers.


----------



## Android

'Only' Rahul Gandhi will become PM: Congress - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site


----------



## doublemaster

arp2041 said:


> YES I am BIASED, HAPPY??
> 
> Please don't quote me next time.
> 
> BTW, read the post which i made in another thread - I said to him that he should not be biased in his OP post, I have no objection to his biases if displayed after the OP post/thread title.
> 
> Request you to read the first post of this thread. I remained as NEUTRAL as possible.
> 
> Have I ever started a thread bashing congress??
> 
> while I have full right to write my opinion in the posts, do you have OBJECTION to even that??
> 
> Again, Pls don't quote me in the future, lets agree to disagree here.
> 
> Thank You.



You dont create thread bashing congress may be. But you never responded either when the post in this thread is too silly and too much against congress. But if it is against BJP then....? Otherday u accused me of already made my mind that i will vote congress. But what about you? 

I have full rights to respond to comment which i think gives wrong information. You can always ignore the reply.


----------



## doublemaster

*
He is the same CM, who shouted, Learn from Gujarat, we are passing surplus budget. How his budget was defictit? He took lon of 15k Cr to balance his 11kcr and remaining 3-4kCr showed as savings!!

After he took over debt more than trippled.
*


Recent debt news from Gujarat:
Gujarat

Gandhinagar: The state government&#8217;s debt has increased to a staggering Rs.1.35 lakh crore as of January 2013, the government disclosed in the assembly on February 28.

The state&#8217;s total debt was Rs.1.23 lakh crore as of April 1, 2012, which means it went up by more than Rs.12,500 crore in just 10 months.

The interest outgo on the debt would be more than Rs.10,000 crore. The Center has extended loan of Rs.8,414 crore to the state government.

Figures provided by Finance Minister Nitin Patel in the assembly show that the government&#8217;s debt has zoomed in the recent years. The debt stood at Rs. 98,010 crore at the end of 2009-10, which rose to Rs.1.10 lakh crore in 2010-11 and to *Rs.1.23 lakh crore in 2011-12*.
The data also shows the huge outgo of the government for servicing of the loans.

&#8220;The government paid interest of Rs.7,703 crore in 2009-10, Rs.8,562 crore in 2010-11 and Rs.*9,840* crore in 2011-12,&#8221;Patel said. The reply also said that the debts accrued by the government were well within the permitted limits.


----------



## anant_s

arp2041 said:


> Bihar could get special status, Nitish in UPA fold soon? | Firstpost
> 
> What this means:
> 
> 1. UPA will change the criteria for judging backwardness (where hilly areas were generally identified as backward) to make the favor for Bihar & soon JDU may join UPA.
> 
> 2. Debt relief will be given to states like WB to woo Mamata (TMC).
> 
> 
> @KRAIT @ashok321 @ other Indians
> 
> I think BJP should kick out opportunistic Parties from NDA & openly declare NaMo as PM candidate.
> 
> This is really PATHETIC politics at best.
> 
> Where will this Regionalism & Vote Bank Politics lead us to & our country???
> 
> I really hate congress on this issue, always playing DIVISIVE politics.



I've been saying this for some time, BJP would do well to fight alone in Bihar. I'm certain Modi's candidature to PM's post will never be supported by Nitish and hence what is the point of going into an alliance. What it will also do is to send a strong message to allies in NDA. 
well for Congress, it all started with Union budget, isn't it when PC sent feelers to Nitish. but the moot point that remains here for BJP to ponder is why is it sticking with an ally that is already showing displeasure with its likely choices, such a person/party cannot be a reliale partner in future. Why not call it quits at this juncture.


----------



## doublemaster

Gujarat to use Rs19K cr loan to pay off old debts - Ahmedabad - DNA

*
The Gujarat Model: 
*

*Three out of every four rupees the state government takes as loan in the coming financial year*, will be spent on servicing existing debts, documents tabled by the government in the assembly show.

The government plans to raise *fresh loans of Rs26,009* crore in 2013-14. Of this amount, *Rs6,218 crore will be used to repay the principal* amount of existing debts, *while Rs13,659 crore will be to pay interest on the debts.*

*Thus, with Rs19,877 crore already having been provisioned for &#8212; this works out at more than 76% of the new debt &#8212; the government will be left with little over Rs6,100 crore (of the fresh loans availed) to spend on developmental projects.*

The Narendra Modi government has defended the spike in the state&#8217;s debt in recent years saying it is well within the permissible limits. *It has also argued that the higher debt is on account of increased spending on developmental projects. However, its own figures seem to contradict this claim.*

What is more worrying is that the year 2013-14 is hardly an exception as this seems to have become a trend in the past few years. However, in the government&#8217;s defence, the ratio of 76% is the lowest in years.

*In the current year, i.e. 2012-13, the total debt accrued was Rs22,110 crore, of which Rs18,774 crore, almost 85%, was used for servicing current loans.
*
In 2011-12, the state government had accumulated debt of Rs17,535 crore, of which Rs16,209 crore, a staggering 92%, were spent on servicing the existing debts. The corresponding figures in 2009-10 and 2010-11 were also more than 80%.

If the government&#8217;s projections are anything to go by, this trend could continue in the years to come as the state&#8217;s debt is expected to touch Rs2.07 lakh crore by 2015-16.


----------



## Paan Singh

anant_s said:


> I've been saying this for some time, BJP would do well to fight alone in Bihar. I'm certain Modi's candidature to PM's post will never be supported by Nitish and hence what is the point of going into an alliance. What it will also do is to send a strong message to allies in NDA.
> well for Congress, it all started with Union budget, isn't it when PC sent feelers to Nitish. but the moot point that remains here for BJP to ponder is why is it sticking with an ally that is already showing displeasure with its likely choices, such a person/party cannot be a reliale partner in future. Why not call it quits at this juncture.



Dont get played up with hype by Media on Nitish and Modi.

Modi have praised bihar and biharis at several occasion and never spoke against nitish.
Even i can show u the comments of sushil modi on issue and he clearly say that " Did nitish come in open against modi ever? ""


----------



## doublemaster

Italy foreign minister resigns over marines' return to India | Reuters

(Reuters) - Italian Foreign Minister Giulio Terzi resigned on Tuesday over his government's decision to return two marines to India to face trial for the murder of local fishermen while on anti-piracy duty.

"I can no longer be part of this government and I announce my resignation," Terzi said during testimony to the lower house of parliament. "My reservations about sending the marines back to India were not listened to."


----------



## KRAIT

@arp2041 I think North East states deserve this special status. They were never taken care of like other states.


----------



## The_Showstopper

*'Only' Rahul Gandhi will become PM: Congress*

NEW DELHI: Amid a renewed debate over the Congress prime ministerial candidate, the party on Tuesday expressed confidence that "only" Rahul Gandhi will become the prime minister and take the country forward.

"All the workers and leaders of Congress wish from the core of their heart that Rahul Gandhi becomes prime minister of the country. We are confident that only Rahul will become the prime minister of the country.

"He has, in him, all the qualities required to be the prime minister. Rahul Gandhi has in own way of thinking and is farsighted. We are confident that whenever he becomes the prime minister, Rahul will be a competent prime minister and will take the country forward," Congress spokesperson Rashid Alvi told reporters.

The issue of Rahul's projection as the prime ministerial candidate seemed to take a different turn with the Congress leader himself, in a conversation with party MPs a few days back, telling them that his focus was to strengthen the party and it was wrong to ask him about prime ministership.

AICC general secretary Digvijaya Singh, however, on Tuesday told reporters that Rahul never refused it (prime ministership).

"He (Rahul) has never refused it...If the people of this country want it, then why won't he become (prime minister)," Singh said suggesting that his remarks were misinterpreted.

Singh had on Monday told a television channel that he strongly feels that when time comes and if the Congress gets majority or it is in a position to form government, "... Rahul Gandhi should take the call".



'Only' Rahul Gandhi will become PM: Congress - The Times of India


----------



## Kaniska

doublemaster said:


> *
> He is the same CM, who shouted, Learn from Gujarat, we are passing surplus budget. How his budget was defictit? He took lon of 15k Cr to balance his 11kcr and remaining 3-4kCr showed as savings!!
> 
> After he took over debt more than trippled.
> *
> 
> 
> Recent debt news from Gujarat:
> Gujarat
> 
> Gandhinagar: The state governments debt has increased to a staggering Rs.1.35 lakh crore as of January 2013, the government disclosed in the assembly on February 28.
> 
> The states total debt was Rs.1.23 lakh crore as of April 1, 2012, which means it went up by more than Rs.12,500 crore in just 10 months.
> 
> The interest outgo on the debt would be more than Rs.10,000 crore. The Center has extended loan of Rs.8,414 crore to the state government.
> 
> Figures provided by Finance Minister Nitin Patel in the assembly show that the governments debt has zoomed in the recent years. The debt stood at Rs. 98,010 crore at the end of 2009-10, which rose to Rs.1.10 lakh crore in 2010-11 and to *Rs.1.23 lakh crore in 2011-12*.
> The data also shows the huge outgo of the government for servicing of the loans.
> 
> The government paid interest of Rs.7,703 crore in 2009-10, Rs.8,562 crore in 2010-11 and Rs.*9,840* crore in 2011-12,Patel said. The reply also said that the debts accrued by the government were well within the permitted limits.


 @doublemaster ...I think you have raised some of the valid points....and so do every one with their respective party affiliation will have similar kind of justification and reasons to follow....So the bottom line is that our political system is politically corrupt....
So when someone says that someone is good or bad...that should not be perceived in absolute sense rather than comparative sense....The fact is that you can present so many facts and reasons, but if Modi has not some good work then i think in this age of communication, people will not brought him to power for 3rd consecutive term....That signifies that at least people of Gujurat are getting what they want....This should not be any subject of doubt..
But again, so called secularist will point finger like so what there are so many other CM like Modi too...Like Shivraj Chauhan, Raman Singh, Naveen Pattanaik, Nitish Kumar,Tarun Gogoi and of course Congress party face saver Sheila Dixit....
But the difference of Modi from others is that Modi has a political influence that is Pan Indian or you can say in otherwords, Modi has projected himself as a PAN Indian leader where none of the other leaders even dare to go out of their comfort zone....
If see the trend, now people in general are ready to accept leader who is successful and who can fulfil aspiration of people....rather than just making execuse of everything....This is a factor in which Modi leads the show than other leaders of todays political spectrum..

So basically my point is that the support of Modi is due to multiple factors

1- Leader who can aspire and think big
2- Leader who at least can give us a dream and proven track record of sucessfull leadership.
3- Nationalistic appeal...I think at the present set of politician he is perceived to the only leader who is fiercly patriotic and nationalistic...I know that you will context my statemnet, but the issue is that as long as some one else with equal calibre wrt Modi does not come up, he will remain in high position in the mind of the people

4- People are devoid of any choice to choose any leader after being fed up from Congress...And believe me, the this category of people are more in terms of % population who are supporting Modi...If Congress can at least project a leader like Nitish or Shivraj Chauhan then may be this section of people might have gone for Congress rather than Modi....


So ultimately, it is the comparative perception that holds the key...Because every one who is posting here is completely aware that in Indian dirty politics no one is saint...But at least we can choose who is better among st the worst....


----------



## KS

PM-Sonia model of 'two power centres' a failure, Digvijaya Singh says - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site



> NEW DELHI: Congress leader Digvijaya Singh dubbed the experiment of "two power centres" in UPA as a failure and said Rahul Gandhi should not repeat Sonia Gandhi's decision to nominate a leader as prime minister.
> 
> "Personally, I feel this model hasn't worked very well. Because, I personally feel there should not be two power centres and *I think whoever is the PM must have the authority to function,"* the Congress general secretary said in a TV interview.
> 
> While Singh clarified that Sonia had never interfered in government functioning during the two UPA stints, his comment marked the first frank assessment of the split leadership of government and party post-2004.




Does he mean the current PM does not have the authority to function as he seems fit ?


----------



## doublemaster

Kaniska said:


> @doublemaster ...I think you have raised some of the valid points....and so do every one with their respective party affiliation will have similar kind of justification and reasons to follow....So the bottom line is that our political system is politically corrupt....
> So when someone says that someone is good or bad...that should not be perceived in absolute sense rather than comparative sense....The fact is that you can present so many facts and reasons, but if Modi has not some good work then i think in this age of communication, people will not brought him to power for 3rd consecutive term....That signifies that at least people of Gujurat are getting what they want....This should not be any subject of doubt..
> But again, so called secularist will point finger like so what there are so many other CM like Modi too...Like Shivraj Chauhan, Raman Singh, Naveen Pattanaik, Nitish Kumar,Tarun Gogoi and of course Congress party face saver Sheila Dixit....
> But the difference of Modi from others is that Modi has a political influence that is Pan Indian or you can say in otherwords, Modi has projected himself as a PAN Indian leader where none of the other leaders even dare to go out of their comfort zone....
> If see the trend, now people in general are ready to accept leader who is successful and who can fulfil aspiration of people....rather than just making execuse of everything....This is a factor in which Modi leads the show than other leaders of todays political spectrum..
> 
> So basically my point is that the support of Modi is due to multiple factors
> 
> 1- Leader who can aspire and think big
> 2- Leader who at least can give us a dream and proven track record of sucessfull leadership.
> 3- Nationalistic appeal...I think at the present set of politician he is perceived to the only leader who is fiercly patriotic and nationalistic...I know that you will context my statemnet, but the issue is that as long as some one else with equal calibre wrt Modi does not come up, he will remain in high position in the mind of the people
> 
> 4- People are devoid of any choice to choose any leader after being fed up from Congress...And believe me, the this category of people are more in terms of % population who are supporting Modi...If Congress can at least project a leader like Nitish or Shivraj Chauhan then may be this section of people might have gone for Congress rather than Modi....
> 
> 
> So ultimately, it is the comparative perception that holds the key...Because every one who is posting here is completely aware that in Indian dirty politics no one is saint...But at least we can choose who is better among st the worst....



1- Leader who can aspire and think big
>> I have clearly showed earlier, His report card is not so good like many think. Most of the places he was consistently ranked 3rd after Bihar and Maharastra. But if we say from the numbers nitish is better PM, then modi lovers dont accept. Why because lot of propoganda is done on behalf of modi which has gone deep inside their heart. Plus i am sure only other reason is Ntish is not a muslim hater. So, why do you say him patriotic? Because he gives big empty speeches? Any one can speak like that. But if speech is from modi all his so called fans will propogate that in every corner of the world. Isnt his government corrupt? He doesnt even chose to answer CAG queries. He doesnt want even lokayukta on one side and other side he is the face of the party which "acts" as if it wants anna hazare strong lokpal. Do you preffer this kind of dictator who doesnt want to be under supervision to lead our country? 

Morover he will not be NDA PM candidate for sure. So if he is not the candidate then still will you vote this party?

2- Leader who at least can give us a dream and proven track record of sucessfull leadership.
>> Prove me in numbers how much he is successful in leading gujarath. dont show me one or two areas/projects.About the leadership If you are talking about only leadership i honestly consider sonia gandhi is the most clever or most successful leader. She successfully managed to rule UPA-1, UPA-2. Still 99.99% her party want her as the leader. Modi before entering delhi itself could create devision. Surely he cant lead coalition which is most likely in 2014 election.
3. Why do u consider him patriotic? I dont think there is any problem with patriotism in most of the politician. Modi is no different from any other politician. Only thing is he keep claiming it.
4. People are mis-led about MMS. He is still better candidate for me, Even though my choice would be less corrupt communists or may be even AAP. 

As long as BJP doesnt change its policy of deviding people based on religion. Congress policies are still ok. They have worked for all community. They have spent crores of Rs for Kashmiri pundits. In the same way they have worked for muslims and other religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

doublemaster said:


> 1- Leader who can aspire and think big
> >> I have clearly showed earlier, His report card is not so good like many think. Most of the places he was consistently ranked 3rd after Bihar and Maharastra. But if we say from the numbers nitish is better PM, then modi lovers dont accept. Why because lot of propoganda is done on behalf of modi which has gone deep inside their heart. Plus i am sure only other reason is Ntish is not a muslim hater. So, why do you say him patriotic? Because he gives big empty speeches? Any one can speak like that. But if speech is from modi all his so called fans will propogate that in every corner of the world. Isnt his government corrupt? He doesnt even chose to answer CAG queries. He doesnt want even lokayukta on one side and other side he is the face of the party which "acts" as if it wants anna hazare strong lokpal. Do you preffer this kind of dictator who doesnt want to be under supervision to lead our country?
> 
> Morover he will not be NDA PM candidate for sure. So if he is not the candidate then still will you vote this party?
> 
> 2- Leader who at least can give us a dream and proven track record of sucessfull leadership.
> >> Prove me in numbers how much he is successful in leading gujarath. dont show me one or two areas/projects.About the leadership If you are talking about only leadership i honestly consider sonia gandhi is the most clever or most successful leader. She successfully managed to rule UPA-1, UPA-2. Still 99.99% her party want her as the leader. Modi before entering delhi itself could create devision. Surely he cant lead coalition which is most likely in 2014 election.
> 3. Why do u consider him patriotic? I dont think there is any problem with patriotism in most of the politician. Modi is no different from any other politician. Only thing is he keep claiming it.
> 4. People are mis-led about MMS. He is still better candidate for me, Even though my choice would be less corrupt communists or may be even AAP.
> 
> As long as BJP doesnt change its policy of deviding people based on religion. Congress policies are still ok. They have worked for all community. They have spent crores of Rs for Kashmiri pundits. In the same way they have worked for muslims and other religion.



BJP could be dividing people on basis of religion but even congress is no better. All these years what it has done was keep muslims in a sense of victim, they never really worked for Indian muslims but only gave a lolli-pop whenever they deemed it necessary and left them hungry rest of the time. Congress has a habit of playing both the tunes. It played into the hands of fundamentalists(both Hindu and muslim). Remember Shah bano or Babri masjid...! I would instead prefer AAP or Lok Satta.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

doublemaster said:


> Even though my choice would be less corrupt *communists or may be even AAP.*





The_Showstopper said:


> I would instead prefer* AAP or Lok Satta.*....



Two good arguments but what a let down to know that you are just two more delusional guys_ (of the Alice in Wonderland proportion)_ to add to the lot here.


----------



## KS

doublemaster said:


> 1- Leader who can aspire and think big
> >> I have clearly showed earlier, His report card is not so good like many think. Most of the places he was consistently ranked 3rd after Bihar and Maharastra. But if we say from the numbers nitish is better PM, then modi lovers dont accept. Why because lot of propoganda is done on behalf of modi which has gone deep inside their heart. Plus i am sure only other reason is Ntish is not a muslim hater. So, why do you say him patriotic? Because he gives big empty speeches? Any one can speak like that. But if speech is from modi all his so called fans will propogate that in every corner of the world. Isnt his government corrupt? He doesnt even chose to answer CAG queries. He doesnt want even lokayukta on one side and other side he is the face of the party which "acts" as if it wants anna hazare strong lokpal. Do you preffer this kind of dictator who doesnt want to be under supervision to lead our country?
> 
> Morover he will not be NDA PM candidate for sure. So if he is not the candidate then still will you vote this party?
> 
> 2- Leader who at least can give us a dream and proven track record of sucessfull leadership.
> >> Prove me in numbers how much he is successful in leading gujarath. dont show me one or two areas/projects.About the leadership If you are talking about only leadership i honestly consider sonia gandhi is the most clever or most successful leader. She successfully managed to rule UPA-1, UPA-2. Still 99.99% her party want her as the leader. Modi before entering delhi itself could create devision. Surely he cant lead coalition which is most likely in 2014 election.
> 3. Why do u consider him patriotic? I dont think there is any problem with patriotism in most of the politician. Modi is no different from any other politician. Only thing is he keep claiming it.
> 4. People are mis-led about MMS. He is still better candidate for me, Even though my choice would be less corrupt communists or may be even AAP.
> 
> As long as BJP doesnt change its policy of deviding people based on religion. Congress policies are still ok. They have worked for all community. They have spent crores of Rs for Kashmiri pundits. In the same way they have worked for muslims and other religion.



You have not shown *anything*.

Gujarat is not only about numbers. But about governance. Something you can experience only if you are there.

I've been there and I know what I am talking about.

Things like improving the overall efficiency in governance, cutting the red tape etc dont get reflected in figures.

Maharashtra is what it is because of Mumbai. Period. In 2011 Maharashtra's economy was 221 billion and Mumbai alone contributed 170 billion. Take out Mumbai and you have a very very skewed figure. And this is not to mention the complete mis-administration that has ruined the governance. 

As for Bihar, no doubt they have made great strides, but as biharis like @jha point out, it was Nitish's first tenure that was superb. Now he is just another politician. Maybe @jha can explain it better as he is a native.

You love him or hate him, as of now, Narendra Modi is the best leader in India.

Regarding your point about Sonia, no doubt she has been a great leader, but that of Congress and no that of the nation.

And who said Modi is dividing, yesterday BJP has alos said they are open to Modi. So that makes SS, BJD, ADMK, Akali and MNS as of now. As I said, no one is untouchable in Indian politics. If BJP gets sufficient numbers, somewhere around 180, allies would be pouring into NDA camp. Wait and watch.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Bang Galore said:


> Two good arguments but what a let down to know that you are just two more delusional guys_ (of the Alice in Wonderland proportion)_ to add to the lot here.




I do understand that these parties don't have a huge voter base and atleast for now they don't really stand a chance of making any major inroads. And I am not speaking about winning ability of these parties but their work... Anyways which party do you think are we better off electing(mainstream parties)?


----------



## Echo_419

KS said:


> @mediacrooks - th twitter handle of the guy who runs the site mediacrooks.com has been hacked mostly by the dirty tricks dept of Congress. How low can these guys stoop to, to maintain power ?




They can go to any heights of lowness to stay in power
Look how the are playing the Bihar card


----------



## Kaniska

The_Showstopper said:


> I do understand that these parties don't have a huge voter base and atleast for now they don't really stand a chance of making any major inroads. And I am not speaking about winning ability of these parties but their work...



Yes..but i would like to Say that AAP is a good party...Once it is a popular, people might think as an alternative of BJP/Congress...



doublemaster said:


> 1- Leader who can aspire and think big
> >> I have clearly showed earlier, His report card is not so good like many think. Most of the places he was consistently ranked 3rd after Bihar and Maharastra. But if we say from the numbers nitish is better PM, then modi lovers dont accept. Why because lot of propoganda is done on behalf of modi which has gone deep inside their heart. Plus i am sure only other reason is Ntish is not a muslim hater. So, why do you say him patriotic? Because he gives big empty speeches? Any one can speak like that. But if speech is from modi all his so called fans will propogate that in every corner of the world. Isnt his government corrupt? He doesnt even chose to answer CAG queries. He doesnt want even lokayukta on one side and other side he is the face of the party which "acts" as if it wants anna hazare strong lokpal. Do you preffer this kind of dictator who doesnt want to be under supervision to lead our country?
> 
> Morover he will not be NDA PM candidate for sure. So if he is not the candidate then still will you vote this party?
> 
> 2- Leader who at least can give us a dream and proven track record of sucessfull leadership.
> >> Prove me in numbers how much he is successful in leading gujarath. dont show me one or two areas/projects.About the leadership If you are talking about only leadership i honestly consider sonia gandhi is the most clever or most successful leader. She successfully managed to rule UPA-1, UPA-2. Still 99.99% her party want her as the leader. Modi before entering delhi itself could create devision. Surely he cant lead coalition which is most likely in 2014 election.
> 3. Why do u consider him patriotic? I dont think there is any problem with patriotism in most of the politician. Modi is no different from any other politician. Only thing is he keep claiming it.
> 4. People are mis-led about MMS. He is still better candidate for me, Even though my choice would be less corrupt communists or may be even AAP.
> 
> As long as BJP doesnt change its policy of deviding people based on religion. Congress policies are still ok. *They have worked for all community. They have spent crores of Rs for Kashmiri pundits. *In the same way they have worked for muslims and other religion.



It is the pathetic policy of Nehru for which Kashmir has been internatilezed....Congress has to support Kashmir Pandits..becuase it is the 1st time in our hostroy that our own people are refugee of our own nation....So do you think that Congress has some any other choice rather than doing that?...Please donot bring Kashmir in to it...Once you bring Kashmir issue....It will change all rational argument associated with our discussion...Because for Kashmir issue, i donot want to bring any kind of rationality as i feel there should be any rule in just elminating the anti indian people from that valley....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Kaniska said:


> Yes..but i would like to Say that AAP is a good party...Once it is a popular, people might think as an alternative of BJP/Congress...



Agreed but let's hope it won't dilute its ethics and good work which has been the case with most organisations...



Kaniska said:


> It is the pathetic policy of Nehru for which Kashmir has been internatilezed....Congress has to support Kashmir Pandits..becuase it is the 1st time in our hostroy that our own people are refugee of our own nation....So do you think that Congress has some any other choice rather than doing that?...Please donot bring Kashmir in to it...Once you bring Kashmir issue....It will change all rational argument associated with our discussion...Because for Kashmir issue, i donot want to bring any kind of rationality as i feel there should be any rule in just elminating the anti indian people from that valley....



Sorry for going off topic but when speaking of rationality, shouldn't we respect the choice of Kashmiris including Pandits instead of imposing our own thoughts??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

The_Showstopper said:


> Agreed but let's hope it won't dilute its ethics and good work which has been the case with most organisations...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for going off topic but when speaking of rationality,* shouldn't we respect the choice of Kashmiris including Pandits instead of imposing our own thoughts??*



First and foremost we should respect the choice of those Kashmiri who show their integrity towards India, for rest of them they should be treated anti National people. And coming to the rationality accorded to the people of Kashmiri people, I agree with you 100% with an additional attribute that rationality should be associated with people who Love to be part of INDIA not to anyone else...


----------



## Executioner

I really wish to BJP come in power this time but there is no sign they are not going to win the election. Last time they smashing each other and still they have internal issue which is not going to solve soon. Let's see.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Kaniska said:


> First and foremost we should respect the choice of those Kashmiri who show their integrity towards India, for rest of them they should be treated anti National people. And coming to the rationality accorded to the people of Kashmiri people, *I agree with you 100% with an additional attribute that rationality should be associated with people who Love to be part of INDIA not to anyone else...*



Don't you think you are being conditional as to who you want to be rational with? As an Indian, yes you and me would prefer Kashmir to be an integral part of India but as a rational Human one cannot force one's ideas on others. If in future people of Punjab or some other state demands for Independence then as an Indian I would be bothered about it as this may benefit our adversaries but I would also rationally empathize with their position and see what best can be done...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mritunjaya

The_Showstopper said:


> Don't you think you are being conditional as to who you want to be rational with? As an Indian, yes you and me would prefer Kashmir to be an integral part of India but as a rational Human one cannot force one's ideas on others. If in future people of Punjab or some other state demands for Independence then as an Indian I would be bothered about it as this may benefit our adversaries but I would also rationally empathize with their position and see what best can be done...



LOL....this looks like a writing of a 10 year old school kid talking about ethics and morality in international politics. 

Islam is a idea forced on to lot of others - most of it by the threat of death. Islam continues to force its hold on others by threatening its followers by death if they ever leave its folds 

Christian ideals are forced onto people using their military power, money power & Media power 

....and here you are preaching that kashmir should be allowed to go because majority muslim there are religious bigots who dont want to live with hindus .......guess what ......rest of India says NO. Deal with it.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Mritunjaya said:


> LOL....this looks like a writing of a 10 year old school kid talking about ethics and morality in international politics.
> 
> Islam is a idea forced on to lot of others - most of it by the threat of death. Islam continues to force its hold on others by threatening its followers by death if they ever leave its folds
> 
> Christian ideals are forced onto people using their military power, money power & Media power



Nice trolling and usual rhetoric....



Mritunjaya said:


> ....and here you are preaching that *kashmir should be allowed to go because majority muslim* there are religious bigots who dont want to live with hindus .......guess what ......rest of India says NO. Deal with it.



Where did I ever say that Kashmir should be allowed to go because it is a majority muslim state....


----------



## Mritunjaya

The_Showstopper said:


> Nice trolling and usual rhetoric....
> 
> Where did I ever say that Kashmir should be allowed to go because it is a majority muslim state....



No trolling .......just uncomfortable facts. Why blame me if you cannot deal with it ? 

You said you rationally empathize with Kashmiri position ......which is religious bigotry. There is no confusion here .....maybe you would like to retract what you said. For the rest of India, there is no rational empathy with Kashmir because there is nothing rational in their position.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Mritunjaya said:


> No trolling .......just uncomfortable facts. Why blame me if you cannot deal with it ?



uncomfortable facts???  Well carry on I won't stop you.... 



Mritunjaya said:


> *You said you rationally empathize with Kashmiri position* ......which is religious bigotry. There is no confusion here .....maybe you would like to retract what you said.



Can you quote me where I have said that?? 



Mritunjaya said:


> For the rest of India, there is no rational empathy with Kashmir because there is nothing rational in their position.



Oh so you speak for the rest of India... "Desh aur sanskriti" ke thekedar


----------



## ashok321

Modi uses Facebook for governance, Congress hunts down users! | Niti Central


----------



## ashok321

J&K: Graft charges against 4 Congress Ministers | Niti Central


----------



## Mritunjaya

The_Showstopper said:


> uncomfortable facts???  Well carry on I won't stop you....



You mean you wont pass a fatwa against it ? 



The_Showstopper said:


> Can you quote me where I have said that??



what for ....you said it and we have all read it. If you want to clarify what you said do so .....I don't care either way. 



The_Showstopper said:


> Oh so you speak for the rest of India... "Desh aur sanskriti" ke thekedar



....this cliched act is wearing a bit thin...you still stand exposed.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Mritunjaya said:


> You mean you wont pass a fatwa against it ?



I mean to say that I would ignore barking dogs....



Mritunjaya said:


> what for ....*you said it and we have all read it*. If you want to clarify what you said do so .....I don't care either way.



You seem to speak for everyone else over here? That's what I call "Desh aur Sanskriti" ke Thekedar syndrome ... And unlike you I don't have a habit of shooting first and thinking later...



Mritunjaya said:


> I don't care either way.



So why did you froth in the first place if you don't care either way???



Mritunjaya said:


> ....this cliched act is wearing a bit thin...you still stand exposed.



 As told earlier I won't stop you, so carry on..


----------



## doublemaster

Who said just goon party? Most romantic party also...
Sex scandal taints Udupi MLA... again! - Bangalore - DNA

BJP MLA Raghupathi Bhat is once again in the thick of another sleazy controversy &#8212; a sex clip allegedly featuring him has gone viral in the temple town. This is the third time the MLA has been embroiled in a controversy in the past four years.

In the first incident, his wife Padmapriya Bhat was found hanging in a flat in New Delhi after disappearing from Udupi in 2009. The rave party at St Mary&#8217;s Island off Malpe beach was the second. Bhat was reprimanded by the elders of the Vishwa Hindu Parishad and BJP for failing to use his authority in preventing the organisers of the rave party from unleashing obscenities involving foreign women tourists.

And now, in this fresh controversy, his detractors have released a video clip of a man resembling the MLA in a compromising position with a women. Sources who had viewed the clip claimed that the person featured in it faintly resembled the MLA.

Udupi, a temple town known for its religious fervour and traditional values, was quick to express anger and disgust over the issue. People expressed concern about the name of Udupi being tarnished by the incident.

Another version claimed that the clip was a political ploy to malign Bhat as he was stated to be a winning candidate in the forthcoming assembly elections, despite the drubbing the got at the recently concluded ULB elections.

&#8220;It could be a ploy to malign the name of Bhat,&#8221; said Udupi BJP president Udaykumar Shetty.

*Meanwhile, a senior functionary in the VHP Raghavendra Acharya opined: &#8220;According to Hindu scriptures, a &#8216;Vidhur&#8217; (widower) should abstain from sex for the rest of his life. A person in public life should assiduously follow celibacy.&#8221;

President of the Udupi VHP unit Suprasad Shetty Baikady, however, was unsure about the episode. &#8220;I cannot say what is right and wrong. But, why and how such intimate scenes of an individual came into public domain was a matter of concern.&#8221;*

Furious with the developments, Raghupathi Bhat who was camping in Bangalore told DNA: &#8220;It was a smear campaign against me. I am totally convinced that it was a ploy to put me in bad light just before the elections.

If these were the dirty games that were being played by my opponents, I would not play into their hands anymore and I will not contest the elections. I will not put my party into embarrassment by contesting. I shall, however, work for victory of the BJP in the coming elections. But, I am deeply pained and hurt that people could go to such an extent to ward off competition.&#8221;


----------



## Kaniska

The_Showstopper said:


> Don't you think you are being conditional as to who you want to be rational with? As an Indian, yes you and me would prefer Kashmir to be an integral part of India but as a rational Human one cannot force one's ideas on others. If in future people of Punjab or some other state demands for Independence then as an Indian I would be bothered about it as this may benefit our adversaries but I would also rationally empathize with their position and see what best can be done...



Dude...I am really not clear about your position...When did i say that i am not empathetic to them? My point of them is only to people who think themselves as an Indian only....Your statement has lot of grey areas that can be interpreted in either way...
So what is your stated position? Do you want to sympathize with people like ULFA who are Hindus and Islamist Kashmir people or not defunt Khalistan sikhs?.....

My point is the i am good to them who may be with different opinion or thought as mine...But at least there should be no difference in thought of being in love with India, or else i donot care wheather they leave or die..Its brutal of me...but again this is my stated position..The people who are not feel INDIAN, why should i be worry about....I never worried about Hindus who are worried in BD or Pakistan or any other nation....But i am worried about Muslims being politically victimized and exploited by different political parties in my nation...So my point is very clear...I hope you understand my position...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

For the muslims who have suspicion againt Modi this article should be an eye opener.

Various interview with prominent people including Muslims and christians. It includes some previously unknown back channel discussions Modi has had with muslim representatives, something the national media or your own leaders wont tell you.

Narendra Modi through the Eyes of Gujarati Muslims, Christians and&#8230;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Q: Why does SP keep supporting UPA ?

A : Because its a minority* govt. 






*minority in the sense it does not have enough seats


----------



## The_Showstopper

Kaniska said:


> Dude...I am really not clear about your position...When did i say that i am not empathetic to them? My point of them is only to people who think themselves as an Indian only....Your statement has lot of grey areas that can be interpreted in either way...
> So what is your stated position? Do you want to sympathize with people like ULFA who are Hindus and Islamist Kashmir people or not defunt Khalistan sikhs?.....
> 
> My point is the i am good to them who may be with different opinion or thought as mine...But at least there should be no difference in thought of being in love with India, or else i donot care wheather they leave or die..Its brutal of me...but again this is my stated position..The people who are not feel INDIAN, why should i be worry about....I never worried about Hindus who are worried in BD or Pakistan or any other nation....But i am worried about Muslims being politically victimized and exploited by different political parties in my nation...So my point is very clear...I hope you understand my position...



You are setting a condition that you will empathize only with those people who feel they are Indian... Well fair enough that's your POV. But won't you want to know and understand the POV of the people of ULFA, Kashmir or Punjab etc. They might have their own grievances, so instead of we pointing our guns towards them shouldn't we understand their issues and see what best we can do. Look. a common man doesn't think of foreign policies or state politics but they only think of Roti, kapda, makaan and other necessities, You provide him with all of this and he wouldn't care as to who is on the driver's seat. Let me just tell you that I don't want any of the state be it Kashmir, Punjab or any other state to secede from India and let me explain you why I don't want this. Firstly it would hurt India as its size would obviously shrink as will the resources. Secondly our adversaries would want to take advantage of that and finally a smaller state which has seceded from us will still have to depend on some God father country(Could be China/USA/Russia etc) and that would still make them vulnerable...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

I hope that they would be able make some inroads in Karnataka....


----------



## Kaniska

The_Showstopper said:


> You are setting a condition that you will empathize only with those people who feel they are Indian... Well fair enough that's your POV. But won't you want to know and understand the POV of the people of ULFA, Kashmir or Punjab etc. They might have their own grievances, so instead of we pointing our guns towards them shouldn't we understand their issues and see what best we can do. Look. a common man doesn't think of foreign policies or state politics but they only think of Roti, kapda, makaan and other necessities, You provide him with all of this and he wouldn't care as to who is on the driver's seat. Let me just tell you that I don't want any of the state be it Kashmir, Punjab or any other state to secede from India and let me explain you why I don't want this. Firstly it would hurt India as its size would obviously shrink as will the resources. Secondly our adversaries would want to take advantage of that and finally a smaller state which has seceded from us will still have to depend on some God father country(Could be China/USA/Russia etc) and that would still make them vulnerable...



Dear friend i like your of explaining and be patient with me.Again i like your last post too..
Yes we should understand their grive ces and try our best to solve within our constitution.
But the problem of Kashmir is different. I dont wa t to into it as you might know it very well.
That is why i dont have any symathy for only anti indian people of kashmir valley.


----------



## Mritunjaya

The_Showstopper said:


> I mean to say that I would ignore barking dogs....
> 
> You seem to speak for everyone else over here? That's what I call "Desh aur Sanskriti" ke Thekedar syndrome ... And unlike you I don't have a habit of shooting first and thinking later...
> 
> So why did you froth in the first place if you don't care either way???
> 
> ....... As told earlier I won't stop you, so carry on..



LOL .......making personal attacks ....looks like I hit a nerve 

.....its a course common course of action for moral and intellectual cowards. BTW you have already demonstrated an inclination to shoot first and think later. (if we can classify that limited ability to ponder as thinking)

I dont need to speak for everyone here....its a forum where people come to speak for themselves ............pretty desperate attempts .....not too bright either.

I care enough to expose you............I can see that you have changed your avatar from a tipu sultan artifact to Maratha Peshwa.........not enough spine to stand your ground ? looks like congress style 'secularism'


----------



## The_Showstopper

Mritunjaya said:


> LOL .......making personal attacks ....looks like I hit a nerve



Oh dear that must have pricked you some where deep....



Mritunjaya said:


> .....its a course common course of action for moral and intellectual cowards. BTW you have already demonstrated an inclination to shoot first and think later. (if we can classify that limited ability to ponder as thinking)



Your re-pungent statements make no sense but alas how can I expect something sensible from you....



Mritunjaya said:


> *I dont need to speak for everyone here*....its a forum where people come to speak for themselves ............pretty desperate attempts .....not too bright either.



Your previous statements present a different picture over here... I can smell a stench of ignorance and hypocrisy.



Mritunjaya said:


> I care enough to expose you............I can see that you have changed your avatar from a Tipu Sultan artifact to Maratha peshwa.........not enough spine to stand your ground ? looks like congress style 'secularism'



This one just proves your not so good habit of "shooting first and thinking later..."


----------



## Mritunjaya

@The_Showstopper ...all these post only to make attempts at insulting me ? 

BTW do tell us why you stopped being an admirer of tipu sultan .....this should be more fun


----------



## The_Showstopper

Mritunjaya said:


> @The_Showstopper ...all these post only to make attempts at insulting me ?



I never insulted you neither did I ever intended to insult you but you started off with a wild accusation while I was having a sober conversation with one of my compatriot, so I was forced to give appropriate answers. Just look at all of your previous posts...



Mritunjaya said:


> BTW do tell us why you stopped being an admirer of tipu sultan .....this should be more fun



LOLZ I am still an admirer of Tipu Sultan and would always be... The Avatar is still of Tipu Sultan and you once again proved that you speak first and then think later. Even your friend KS has asked you to rectify your mistake and edit your post but as always you chose to look otherwise...


----------



## Vinod2070

I hope NDA comes to power under Modi.

We will see a purposeful and very different nation as we saw during NDA-1.

Things will never be the same again if Modi can be the PM just for a decade.


----------



## Mritunjaya

LOL...if you are a support of a muslim bigot tyrant like tipu....your identification is now complete.


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The_Showstopper

Mritunjaya said:


> LOL...if you are a support of a muslim bigot tyrant like tipu....your identification is now complete.



That's in your POV and not everyone else thinks so....... Thanks but No thanks for the identification process, I hope my house won't get burnt down...


----------



## Mritunjaya

The_Showstopper said:


> That's in your POV and not everyone else thinks so....... Thanks but No thanks for the identification process, I hope my house won't get burnt down...



Only if you set fire to train carrying hindu pilgrims and repeat the historic mistake of killing women and children

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Mritunjaya said:


> Only if you set fire to train carrying hindu pilgrims and repeat the historic mistake of killing women and children



Mob mentality at its best. Now that made me shudder


----------



## Mritunjaya

The_Showstopper said:


> Mob mentality at its best. Now that made me shudder



Does that mean you wont be trying a stunt like burning trains filled with Hindu pilgrims ? .........in that case mission successful  Thank you for participating in this social experiment.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Mritunjaya said:


> Does that mean you wont be trying a stunt like burning trains filled with Hindu pilgrims ? .........in that case mission successful  Thank you for participating in this social experiment.



Think again?? You may have second thoughts? LOLZ I thought you would prefer going to the court of law and get the guilty punished. Is that not the case?? Civilized people prefer doing that way... Well anyways carry on


----------



## Vinod2070

The_Showstopper said:


> Think again?? You may have second thoughts? LOLZ I thought you would prefer going to the court of law and get the guilty punished. Is that not the case?? Civilized people prefer doing that way... Well anyways carry on



Some things work only with civilized people.

Just saying.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Vinod2070 said:


> Some things work only with civilized people.
> 
> Just saying.



Oh Is that "Jungle ka kanoon" which should be applicable?? "Truly secular and nationalist" Indians never cease to amaze me...... Hope our constitution is amended as per your whims to add on the "appropriate rules" for the uncivilized lot as well(Punishment would include burning and raping women and children and pillaging their property) which would make the likes of you and your associates immensely happy...


----------



## Vinod2070

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh Is that "*Jungle ka kanoon*" which should be applicable?? "Truly secular and nationalist" Indians never cease to amaze me...... Hope our constitution is amended as per your whims to add on the "appropriate rules" for the uncivilized lot as well(Punishment would include burning and raping women and children and pillaging their property) which would make the likes of you and your associates immensely happy...



No. That is not applicable in secular democracies.

You may find that in many theological states that I need not name.


----------



## KS

The_Showstopper said:


> Oh Is that "Jungle ka kanoon" which should be applicable?? "Truly secular and nationalist" Indians never cease to amaze me...... Hope our constitution is amended as per your whims to add on the "appropriate rules" for the uncivilized lot as well(Punishment would include burning and raping women and children and pillaging their property) which would make the likes of you and your associates immensely happy...



Read it with an open mind.

Manushi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mritunjaya

The_Showstopper said:


> Think again?? You may have second thoughts? LOLZ I thought you would prefer going to the court of law and get the guilty punished. Is that not the case?? Civilized people prefer doing that way... Well anyways carry on



Clearly you had no faith in the law nor faith in the law abiding citizens when you expressed fears of not having your house burnt down 

Is it selective amnesia ?  .........certain social medicines treat these kind of selective Amnesia ensuring honest approach to life and society. Kind of like unlearning what has been taught by certain religions regarding discrimination against people of different faith. 

Courts cant do much in such cases.......society finds the right responses that ensures honest behavior. Honest thought cant be too far way under such circumstances

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Mritunjaya said:


> Is it selective amnesia ?........certain social medicines treat these kind of selective Amnesia ensuring honest approach to life and society. Kind of like unlearning what has been taught by certain religions regarding discrimination against people of different faith.



Agree.

First bully the innocents and when they retaliate start crying victim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

KS said:


> Read it with an open mind.
> 
> Manushi



Quite interesting.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Vinod2070 said:


> No. That is not applicable in secular democracies.
> 
> You may find that in many theological states that I need not name.



And which you want for yourself and your associates so that you won't be answerable for your "cleansing" actions. Isn't it? No wonder India is slowly but steadily moving towards what you are desiring for. Must say "Mehnat rang laa rahi hai"



Mritunjaya said:


> Clearly you had no faith in the law nor faith in the law abiding citizens when you expressed fears of not having your house burnt down
> 
> Is it selective amnesia ?  .........certain social medicines treat these kind of selective Amnesia ensuring honest approach to life and society. Kind of like unlearning what has been taught by certain religions regarding discrimination against people of different faith.
> 
> Courts cant do much in such cases.......society finds the right responses that ensures honest behavior. Honest thought cant be too far way under such circumstances



Law abiding citizens?? Thank God India doesn't have such laws atleast on paper...

I hope that these certain social medicines also treat people of a certain religion where they ill treat and discriminate their own ilk...


----------



## Vinod2070

The_Showstopper said:


> And which you want for yourself and your associates so that you won't be answerable for your "cleansing" actions. Isn't it? No wonder India is slowly but steadily moving towards what you are desiring for. Must say "Mehnat rang laa rahi hai"
> 
> Law abiding citizens?? Thank God India doesn't have such laws atleast on paper...



No. I want India to remain a secular democracy.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Vinod2070 said:


> No. I want India to remain a secular democracy.



Just on paper I guess??



KS said:


> Read it with an *open mind*.
> 
> Manushi



Which is something you and your associates require the most??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mritunjaya

The_Showstopper said:


> Law abiding citizens?? Thank God India doesn't have such laws atleast on paper...



Of course not ...India is still 85% Dharmic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

The_Showstopper said:


> Which is something you and your associates require the most??



Dont worry about me since Im not the one loosing sleep over Modi.

But do read that fully.

Modi is the only leader who can rid the BJP of the Sangh's overarching influence and make the BJP as a genuine center-right alternative acceptable to all.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Mritunjaya said:


> Of course not ...India is still 85% Dharmic



Now I am getting goose bumps. If India is what it is with 85% Dharm, I wonder what would have happened had it been 100-150%...


----------



## The_Showstopper

KS said:


> Dont worry about me since Im not the one loosing sleep over Modi.
> 
> But do read that fully.
> 
> Modi is the only leader who can rid the BJP of the Sangh's overarching influence and make the BJP as a genuine center-right alternative acceptable to all.



Where did Modi come into picture over here??? I don't think there was any discussion abt Modi over here atleast not from my side...


----------



## KS

The_Showstopper said:


> Where did Modi come into picture over here??? I don't think there was any discussion abt Modi over here atleast not from my side...



This is a general elections thread and hence I told you to read this.

Fine if you dont want to who cares.



The_Showstopper said:


> Now I am getting goose bumps. If India is what it is with 85% Dharm, I wonder what would have happened had it been 100-150%...



It would have been more peaceful with borders stretching from Afghanistan to Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

KS said:


> This is a general elections thread and hence I told you to read this.
> 
> Fine if you dont want to who cares.



I have read it at the very instance of your posting this article... Anyways if you don't care then why did you mention me in the first place...



KS said:


> It would have been more peaceful with borders stretching from Afghanistan to Bangladesh.



That's your assumption...


----------



## Vinod2070

The_Showstopper said:


> Just on paper I guess??



It has to be on paper to be in reality.

India is secular because the majority wants it to be secular. If that changes one day, it will not remain secular.

If that happens, people will know how idiotic this whining is.


----------



## Mritunjaya

The_Showstopper said:


> Now I am getting goose bumps. If India is what it is with 85% Dharm, I wonder what would have happened had it been 100-150%...



It was called Ram Rajya .....China used to send its scholars to India to learn ethics, law and religion. Islamic barbarians were keen to invade and loot the fabulous wealth and knowledge and a European man named Columbus tried to find an easier route to come to India and found Americal 

BTW all this was when India was 100% Dharm.....150% is madrassa maths


----------



## KRAIT



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Mritunjaya said:


> It was* called Ram Rajya* .....China used to send its scholars to India to learn ethics, law and religion. Islamic barbarians were keen to invade and loot the fabulous wealth and knowledge and a European man named Columbus tried to find an easier route to come to India and found Americal



You must be a big admirer of PN Oak . LOLZ and Columbus tried to find an easier to India during the Islamic "Barbarian" rule...



Mritunjaya said:


> BTW all this was when India was 100% Dharm.....150% is madrassa maths



I thought people who reached Moksha were more Dharmic than the rest. Is that not the case???


----------



## Mritunjaya

The_Showstopper said:


> You must be a big admirer of PN Oak . LOLZ and Columbus tried to find an easier to India during the Islamic "Barbarian" rule...
> 
> I thought people who reached Moksha were more Dharmic than the rest. Is that not the case???



LOL.....Only the rule was islamic and barbaric ....the civilization was still almost 100% dharmic  .....Columbus only represented the seekers from Europe that started before Alexander who had heard about India in 330 BC or Sumerian king Sargon who traded with dharmic India in 2300 BC or the Romans who came around 30 BC or Marco polo who came 1000 years later

The world's first dock at Lothal was built in 2400 BC in 100% Dharmic India .........now that should give you goose bumps.


----------



## KS

The_Showstopper said:


> I have read it at the very instance of your posting this article... Anyways if you don't care then why did you mention me in the first place...



Because I thought you hate the man for genuine reasons/lack of complete info and hence it would create awareness..but now I dont think so..anyway never mind.



The_Showstopper said:


> That's your assumption...



A very valid assumption nonetheless.


----------



## KS

This is the IQ level of the congi trolls recruited through the 100 cr social media package 






*This is the CM of #Gujarat @narendramodi who opposed #FDI but doesn't mind using foreign products!*


----------



## ashok321

http://www.narendramodi.in/symbolize-the-tree-as-a-form-of-a-social-asset-cm/


----------



## ashok321

KS said:


> This is the IQ level of the congi trolls recruited through the 100 cr social media package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the CM of #Gujarat @narendramodi who opposed #FDI but doesn't mind using foreign products!*



WOW, What I see here is 12 bottles of water and four numbers of soft/energy drinks...

Can any sane mind think that it is ALL meant for mr. Modi?

More, these products are made in India and generate employment/technology absorbed and profit for Indian collaborator, just as HAL to manufacture Rafale....

So who is anti Indian here?
Please stand up....


----------



## The_Showstopper

KS said:


> Because I thought you hate the man for genuine reasons/lack of complete info and hence it would create awareness..but now I dont think so..anyway never mind.



Fair enough!!! I do tend to look at both the sides before judging about anything...



KS said:


> A very valid assumption nonetheless.



In your POV I believe....


----------



## KS

Suck it up pseudos. 



> The Biju Janata Dal (BJD ) seems to be getting close to its former ally BJP once again.
> 
> In an interview to a leading English daily, senior BJD leader and Lok Sabha MP Bhartruhari Mahtab said that his party would be willing to support a BJP-led government if the party and its allies have the capability to form the government at the Centre.
> 
> The party led by Odisha Chief Minister Naveen Patnaik has in the last few years kept away from both the BJP and the Congress after it walked out of the NDA.
> 
> Mahtab reportedly said that the BJD was not averse to backing even Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi, who is often seen as the BJP's communal face, as the party's prime ministerial candidate.




Read more at: Will support Narendra Modi as PM candidate, says BJD doing a volte face : East, News - India Today


----------



## Vinod2070

^^ Modi for PM.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Mritunjaya said:


> LOL.....Only the rule was islamic and barbaric ....the civilization was still almost 100% dharmic  .....Columbus only represented the seekers from Europe that started before Alexander who had heard about India in 330 BC or Sumerian king Sargon who traded with dharmic India in 2300 BC or the Romans who came around 30 BC or Marco polo who came 1000 years later



Must give credit to the rule of "islamic and barbaric" marauders that they let the civilization stay 100% "Dharmic". Alexander didn't just come seeking India but his dream was world dominance. Romans didn't just trade alone with "Dharmic" India but had trade relations with others as well... Marco polo didn't come looking out for "Dharmic" India but it was just another part of voyage of Marco Polo... So wake up 



Mritunjaya said:


> The world's first dock at Lothal was built in 2400 BC in 100% Dharmic India .........now that should give you goose bumps.



There have been many first's around the world. So what's big deal about this...


----------



## KS

The_Showstopper said:


> Must give credit to the rule of "islamic and barbaric" marauders that they let the civilization stay 100% "Dharmic":



Hey - they did not do jack. The civilization survived *INSPITE* of them, not because of them. So please dont repeat the "we gave you Taj mahal" logic.

Actually it went into a rut because of them - all the progresses in science, medicine, astronomy etc went into a decline. It started with the burning of the world's largest university at that time, Nalanda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

KS said:


> Hey - they did not do jack. The civilization survived *INSPITE* of them, not because of them. So please dont repeat the "we gave you Taj mahal" logic.



So this implies that their barbarism wasn't good enough then... 



KS said:


> Actually it went into a rut because of them - all the progresses in science, medicine, astronomy etc went into a decline. It started with the burning of the world's largest university at that time, Nalanda.



At some point of time everyone has suffered the same faith be it Europe, Middle east or Asia... One time Oppressors have been oppressed some other time and this has been the case through out the timeline of history...


----------



## Vinod2070

The_Showstopper said:


> So this implies that their barbarism wasn't good enough then...
> 
> At some point of time everyone has suffered the same faith be it Europe, Middle east or Asia... One time Oppressors have been oppressed some other time and this has been the case through out the timeline of history...



But these ones were the worst of all. The most pathetic cowardly uncivilized scum barbarians ever.


----------



## KS

The_Showstopper said:


> So this implies that their barbarism wasn't good enough then...



Nazis could not kill all Jews either. Does that reduce the enormity of their crimes ?




The_Showstopper said:


> At some point of time everyone has suffered the same faith be it Europe, Middle east or Asia... One time Oppressors have been oppressed some other time and this has been the case through out the timeline of history...



Yes and Europeans are clearly aware what caused the Dark Ages - Vatican. So why is India in denial about who caused theirs ? Fact is Indian civilization set in a rut once the Islamic invasions started and we have not come out of that rut fully yet. You may believe they came and liberated you from _jahiliyah_, bur not for us.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Vinod2070 said:


> It has to be on paper to be in reality.



Something on paper doesn't necessarily translate it into reality, at least that has been the case in India on quite a few occasions...



Vinod2070 said:


> India is secular because the majority wants it to be secular. If that changes one day, it will not remain secular.
> 
> If that happens, people will know how idiotic this whining is.



Thank God that India doesn't have people like you in majority at least for now...


----------



## godofwar

If we start looking at all our past achievements from the prism of Dharm and Dharm only, then we will be no better than other religious bigots we see so often here.


----------



## KS

The_Showstopper said:


> Thank God that India doesn't have people like you in majority at least for now...



That is fast changing due to people like Owaisi, Bukhari though


----------



## ashok321

Symbolize the tree as a form of a social asset: CM « Home | www.narendramodi.in


----------



## Vinod2070

The_Showstopper said:


> Something on paper doesn't necessarily translate it into reality, at least that has been the case in India on quite a few occasions...



It is what it is. People have to take it or leave it.



> Thank God that India doesn't have people like you in majority at least for now...



I think of all Indians as my fellow people. The likes of Owaisi and his overt and covert supporters are spoilt by our tolerance.

They need to be taught in the only language they understand.


----------



## The_Showstopper

KS said:


> Nazis could not kill all Jews either. Does that reduce the enormity of their crimes ?



LOLZ That's a very wild erroneous statement. Around 1/3rd of Jewish population was exterminated by Nazis and by your very own definition where 100% Dharmic survived "inspite" of Islamic onslaught you stand to contradict yourself...



KS said:


> Yes and Europeans are clearly aware what caused the Dark Ages - Vatican. So why is India in denial about who caused theirs ? Fact is Indian civilization set in a rut once the Islamic invasions started and we have not come out of that rut fully yet.



The last time I looked into history, I saw that India actually thrived under 'muslim' mughal rule both economically and culturally... Though you believe it to be dark age but it isn't necessarily the case.. 



KS said:


> You may believe they came and liberated you from _jahiliyah_, bur not for us.



Fair enough...Can't really disagree on that!!



KS said:


> That is fast changing due to people like Owaisi, Bukhari though



The likes of Togadia, Sudharshan etc also have a great contribution in that change...


----------



## godofwar

The_Showstopper said:


> _You may believe they came and liberated you from jahiliyah, bur not for us._
> 
> Fair enough...Can't really disagree on that!!



So you think your ancestors were Jahils before they converted to Islam.Do you feel ashamed of them?


----------



## KS

The_Showstopper said:


> LOLZ That's a very wild erroneous statement. Around 1/3rd of Jewish population was exterminated by Nazis and by your very own definition where 100% Dharmic survived "inspite" of Islamic onslaught you stand to contradict yourself...



I did not say we survived 100%. I also disagree with anyone saying that.

The loss of lands from Afghanistan to Bangladesh..around 35% of the population leaving the Dharmic ways to some desert practises, millions of people getting killed, general loot and plunder of temples and universities, adoption of many regressive social practises, the scientific tempo going into a rut - how can this be 100% survival ? * We barely managed to scrape through.* And many thanks to Jinnah for dividing the subcontinental muslim population into three warring factions in the subcontinent, while concentrating the Hindus in one part.




The_Showstopper said:


> The last time I looked into history, I saw that India actually thrived under 'muslim' mughal rule both economically and culturally... Though you believe it to be dark age but it isn't necessarily the case..



It thrived because it was always thriving. Not that it was underdeveloped or we were living in caves and the Mughals made it thriving. They inherited an already rich economy and flourishing. And culturally ? what culturally ? 



The_Showstopper said:


> The likes of Togadia, Sudharshan etc also have a great contribution in that change...



I'm not complaining. Either way it does not affect me.


----------



## The_Showstopper

Vinod2070 said:


> It is what it is. People have to take it or leave it.



And that is what is happening right now...



Vinod2070 said:


> I think of *all* Indians as my fellow people.



Not all I guess...



Vinod2070 said:


> The likes of Owaisi and his overt and covert supporters are spoilt by our tolerance.
> 
> They need to be taught in the only language they understand.



There is also a need to teach a lesson to the likes of Bhagwat's and Togadia's and their overt and covert supporters who are testing the patience of peace-loving people... They need to be taught a lesson in a civilized language though.


----------



## Icewolf

KS said:


> Yes and Europeans are clearly aware what caused the Dark Ages - Vatican. So why is India in denial about who caused theirs ? Fact is Indian civilization set in a rut once the Islamic invasions started and we have not come out of that rut fully yet. You may believe they came and liberated you from _jahiliyah_, bur not for us.



No, actually Indians were doing the best in Muslim rule.
It was uncivilized India during the period before & after Mughal Enpire, excluding the Mauryan & the Gupta..

It was British who made your country what it is today...


----------



## KS

Who said Modi cant attract perspective allies ?

Chandrababu Naidu promises Gujarat model development in Andhra Pradesh | Deccan Chronicle


----------



## Nirvana

KS said:


> Suck it up pseudos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at: Will support Narendra Modi as PM candidate, says BJD doing a volte face : East, News - India Today



BJD and AIDMK will support BJP,it is most likely that Jayalalitha may enter NDA before election..


----------



## farhan_9909

congress along with rahul gandhi will be better for the future of india

of what i undestand modi is good at economy and development but will make the youth extremist and invites some major religious problems in india


----------



## The_Showstopper

KS said:


> I did not say we survived 100%. I also disagree with anyone saying that.
> 
> The loss of lands from Afghanistan to Bangladesh..around 35% of the population leaving the Dharmic ways to some desert practises, millions of people getting killed, general loot and plunder of temples and universities, adoption of many regressive social practises, the scientific tempo going into a rut - how can this be 100% survival ? * We barely managed to scrape through.* And many thanks to Jinnah for dividing the subcontinental muslim population into three warring factions in the subcontinent, while concentrating the Hindus in one part.



Lands have been lost and gained all through the history... So what's the big deal. And that 35% population chose to accept something they felt is right. May be in your POV you feel that they are on the losing side, may not be in their POV. Millions of people getting killed, general loot and plunder of temples(Though of other religions) and universities, adoption of many regressive social practices also did happen in "Dharmic" period of India...



KS said:


> It thrived because it was always thriving. Not that it was underdeveloped or we were living in caves and the Mughals made it thriving. They inherited an already rich economy and flourishing. And culturally ? what culturally ?



I thought things like these don't normally thrive under barbarians... Is that not the case?



KS said:


> I'm not complaining. Either way it does not affect me.



So is the case with me...

Anyways we are just derailing this thread... You carry on with your good work


----------



## KS

The_Showstopper said:


> Lands have been lost and gained all through the history... So what's the big deal.



You gained land. So not a big deal for you. We lost land plus our civilizational outreach. So obviously a big deal for us.




The_Showstopper said:


> Millions of people getting killed, general loot and plunder of temples(Though of other religions) and universities, adoption of many regressive social practices also did happen in "Dharmic" period of India...



Hmm..no. In Dharmic India even wars had strict codes that were not violated. No women, no places of worship, no civilians and no cattle. The barbarians had no such compuctions.




The_Showstopper said:


> I thought things like these don't normally thrive under barbarians... Is that not the case?



As I said before, they manages to somehow scrape through (not without getting injured) INSPITE of the barbarians, not because of them.

Anyway as you said this is offtopic.


----------



## Nirvana

farhan_9909 said:


> congress along with rahul gandhi will be better for the future of india
> 
> *of what i undestand modi is good at economy and development but will make the youth extremist and invites some major religious problems in india*



And what makes you think that ?


----------



## Echo_419

farhan_9909 said:


> congress along with rahul gandhi will be better for the future of india
> 
> of what i undestand modi is good at economy and development but will make the youth extremist and invites some major religious problems in india


 & what makes the right ownerable gentelmen think that


----------



## farhan_9909

Echo_419 said:


> & what makes the right ownerable gentelmen think that





Nirvana said:


> And what makes you think that ?



well because of his muslim killer title


----------



## KRAIT

farhan_9909 said:


> congress along with rahul gandhi will be better for the future of india of what i undestand modi is good at economy and development but will make the youth extremist and invites some major religious problems in india


I am eager to know why this reason. Beause Congress is also known as Sikhs' killers

And in Congress and its UPA allies' rule, most of the riots happened. 

I would suggest you better research because even Indians don't know what Rahul Gandhi stands for. 

BTW Gujarat has been marred with riots almost every year, but for past 12 years, not a single one.


----------



## The_Showstopper

KS said:


> You gained land. So not a big deal for you. We lost land plus our civilizational outreach. So obviously a big deal for us.



Am I not one of you? At least the genetics states so... So the land hasn't been lost but is still within the family. Isn't it??



KS said:


> Hmm..no. In Dharmic India *even wars had strict codes that were not violated.* No women, no places of worship, no civilians and no cattle. The barbarians had no such compuctions.



Not always though. The history states otherwise... The likes of Pushyamitra, Mihirakula, Shashanka, Ashoka etc seemed to have forgotten the "strict codes" of Dharmic India during their reign.



KS said:


> As I said before, they manages to somehow scrape through (not without getting injured) INSPITE of the barbarians, not because of them.
> 
> Anyway as you said this is offtopic.



You got it wrong over here. You said that Mughals inherited the riches of Dharmic India and so continued the legacy of Dharmic India as a prosperous wealthy state. I retorted you saying that Barbarians aren't equipped with the sophistication of running a state so well... And here your answer for this makes no sense...


----------



## Nirvana

farhan_9909 said:


> well because of his muslim killer title



and Who has given him that title ? fact is both Hindus and Muslims were killed in 2002 riots,it all started with Killing if group of Hindus,fact is no Investigation agency has been able to find any sort of proof against Modi that he was in one or other way involved in riots,fact is It is not proven in any court that he is guilty for riots,fact is Modi has stated back then that Riots were unfortunate and Media ignored it,fact is since 2002 no communal violence has taken place in Gujarat


----------



## SR-91

*Narendra Modi inducted into BJP's parliamentary board*

NEW DELHI: The BJP has announced its core team of new parliamentary board members that will lead the party in the 2014 general elections.

Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi has been included in the parliamentary board, which is the highest decision making body of the party.

Modi is the only chief minister to be included in the key central body of the party.

This ensures that he will play a key role in the decision making within the party for the next general elections.

Narendra Modi has made a comeback to the party's top body after six years.

Sepaking to Times Now, Rajnath Singh called Narendra Modi a 'very popular leader'. 

Modi's popularity gives him an automatic place in parlimentary board, he said. 
Senior party leader from Jharkhand Yashwant Sinha has failed to make it to Rajnath Singh's core team.

Varun Gandhi, Amit Shah and RajivPratap Rudy have been appointed as general secretaries of the party.

Uma ****** and Smriti Irani have been elevated as vice-president.

Ahead of the announcement on Sunday, party president Rajnath Singh met senior leader LKAdvani to give a final shape to the list.


----------



## Nirvana

SR-91 said:


> *Narendra Modi inducted into BJP's parliamentary board*
> 
> NEW DELHI: The BJP has announced its core team of new parliamentary board members that will lead the party in the 2014 general elections.
> 
> Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi has been included in the parliamentary board, which is the highest decision making body of the party.
> 
> Modi is the only chief minister to be included in the key central body of the party.
> 
> This ensures that he will play a key role in the decision making within the party for the next general elections.
> 
> Narendra Modi has made a comeback to the party's top body after six years.
> 
> Sepaking to Times Now, Rajnath Singh called Narendra Modi a 'very popular leader'.
> 
> Modi's popularity gives him an automatic place in parlimentary board, he said.
> Senior party leader from Jharkhand Yashwant Sinha has failed to make it to Rajnath Singh's core team.
> 
> Varun Gandhi, Amit Shah and RajivPratap Rudy have been appointed as general secretaries of the party.
> 
> Uma ****** and Smriti Irani have been elevated as vice-president.
> 
> Ahead of the announcement on Sunday, party president Rajnath Singh met senior leader LKAdvani to give a final shape to the list.



Following is the list of BJP's new Parliamentary Board:
BJP General Secretaries:​
Ananth Kumar
Thawarchand Gehlot
JP Naddha
Dharmendra Pradhan
Tapir Gaon
Amit Shah
Varun Gandhi
Rajeev Pratap Rudy
Murlidhar Rao
Ramlal (GS Org)
BJP Central Parliamentery Board:​
Rajnath Singh (President)
Atal Bihari Vajpayee
Lal Krishna Advani
Dr Murli Manohar Joshi
M Venkeya Naidu
Nitin Gadkari
Sushma Swaraj
Arun Jaitely
Narendra Modi
Ananth Kumar
Thawarchand Gehlot
Ramlal (GS Org)
Vice Presidents:​
Sadananda Gauda
Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi
Dr CP Thakur
Jual Urao
SS Ahluwalia
Balbir Punj
Satpal Malik
Prabhat Jha
Uma ******
Bijyo Chakravarti
Lakxmikanta Chawla
Kiran Maheshwari
Smriti Irani

*Secretaries*​
Shyam Jaju
Bhupendra Yadav
Krishna Das
Dr Anil Jain
Vinod Pandey
Trivendra Rawat
Rameshwar Chaurasiya
Aarti Mehra
Renu Kushwaha
Sudha Yadav
Sudha Malaiya
Poonam Mahajan
Luies Marandi
Dr Tamil Isai
Sushree Vani Tripathi

*Central Election Committee​*
Rajnath Singh (President)
Atal Bihari Vajpayee
Lal Krishna Advani
Dr Murli Manohar Joshi
M Venkeya Naidu
Nitin Gadkari
Sushma Swaraj
Arun Jaitely
Narendra Modi
Ananth Kumar
Thawarchand Gehlot
Ramlal (GS Org.)
Gopinath Mundey
Jual Oran
Sayyeb Shahnawaj Hussain
Vinay Katiyar
JP Nadda
Dr Harshwardhan
Saroj Pandey (Ex-Officio)

*Central Diciplinery Committee​*
Radha Mohan Singh (President)
Jagdeesh Mukhi (Secretary)
L Ganeshan (Member)
Hari Babu (Member)
Shyam Nandan Singh (Member)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Nirvana said:


> Following is the list of BJP's new Parliamentary Board:
> BJP General Secretaries:​
> Ananth Kumar
> Thawarchand Gehlot
> JP Naddha
> Dharmendra Pradhan
> Tapir Gaon
> Amit Shah
> Varun Gandhi
> Rajeev Pratap Rudy
> Murlidhar Rao
> Ramlal (GS Org)
> BJP Central Parliamentery Board:​
> Rajnath Singh (President)
> Atal Bihari Vajpayee
> Lal Krishna Advani
> Dr Murli Manohar Joshi
> M Venkeya Naidu
> Nitin Gadkari
> Sushma Swaraj
> Arun Jaitely
> Narendra Modi
> Ananth Kumar
> Thawarchand Gehlot
> Ramlal (GS Org)
> Vice Presidents:​
> Sadananda Gauda
> Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi
> Dr CP Thakur
> Jual Urao
> SS Ahluwalia
> Balbir Punj
> Satpal Malik
> Prabhat Jha
> Uma ******
> Bijyo Chakravarti
> Lakxmikanta Chawla
> Kiran Maheshwari
> Smriti Irani
> 
> *Secretaries*​
> Shyam Jaju
> Bhupendra Yadav
> Krishna Das
> Dr Anil Jain
> Vinod Pandey
> Trivendra Rawat
> Rameshwar Chaurasiya
> Aarti Mehra
> Renu Kushwaha
> Sudha Yadav
> Sudha Malaiya
> Poonam Mahajan
> Luies Marandi
> Dr Tamil Isai
> Sushree Vani Tripathi
> 
> *Central Election Committee​*
> Rajnath Singh (President)
> Atal Bihari Vajpayee
> Lal Krishna Advani
> Dr Murli Manohar Joshi
> M Venkeya Naidu
> Nitin Gadkari
> Sushma Swaraj
> Arun Jaitely
> Narendra Modi
> Ananth Kumar
> Thawarchand Gehlot
> Ramlal (GS Org.)
> Gopinath Mundey
> Jual Oran
> Sayyeb Shahnawaj Hussain
> Vinay Katiyar
> JP Nadda
> Dr Harshwardhan
> Saroj Pandey (Ex-Officio)
> 
> *Central Diciplinery Committee​*
> Radha Mohan Singh (President)
> Jagdeesh Mukhi (Secretary)
> L Ganeshan (Member)
> Hari Babu (Member)
> Shyam Nandan Singh (Member)



Those who say BJP is against muslims should note that Mukhtar Abbas Naqwi is one of the Vice Presidents of BJP and Sayyeb Shahnawaj Hussain is in the Central Election Committee. He was also a minister in the Vaypayee cabinet


----------



## arp2041

@Dillinger's post in another thread:



Dillinger said:


> We need to sit down and frame a Voter's Manifesto!
> 
> 1) Support them for the development they've brought.* BUT DO NOT give them your loyalty, servants do not deserve loyalty but rather reward- if your estimates show that they will continue their good work then reward them with your vote.*
> 
> 2) Learn how to use the politicians, they are like tampons, they need to be discarded after a while, but only once they get clogged- as long as the BJP provides development keep them in and every one else out- let the others lust for power and let the public EXPLICITLY REMIND THEM that they were kicked out because they could not bring development. That way if and when (there will be a when, no leader and no party can constantly get it right) the BJP starts stagnating boot them out and the opposition having learnt its lesson will kick in as the ruling party and try and emulate the
> development that their predecessors brought.
> 
> 3) A matured polity knows how to torture its leaders and make them work, IF you are the customer buying supplies from two dealers at regular intervals your best bet is to play them off each other- so that they will have to compete with each other constantly and improve the quality of their goods and service. Politics is just a more complex form of business baby and if the customer comes to his senses then he'll realize that he/she is King.
> 
> 4) If we learn to UTILIZE these people then within a period of 15-20 years you will see bi-partisan consensus and steady and long term policies emerge on defense and economy between both parties, then the competition will be dictated by efficiency and competency. kamwale alag tareeke se poncha nahi lagate- tarika same hota hai bus time kitna lagatein hain aur pagaar kitni laetein hain wahi alag hota hai.
> 
> There you go a super simplified and dehati Voter's manifesto.
> 
> Bada wala version in process of completion me hai.



@KRAIT @Abingdonboy @samantk @anant_s @kurup @Koovie @Abingdonboy @doublemaster @KS 

This Guy makes sense

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

They could have avoided Amit Shah. But he seems to be a Modi's man. 

Interesting choice BTW. Leaving Yashwant and Jaswant out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

m.indianexpress.com/news/pm-should-be-one-with-secular-credentials-jd(u)-on-narendra-modi/1095643/


----------



## bronxbull

The_Showstopper said:


> Am I not one of you? At least the genetics states so... So the land hasn't been lost but is still within the family. Isn't it??
> 
> 
> 
> Not always though. The history states otherwise... The likes of *Pushyamitra, Mihirakula, Shashanka, Ashoka *etc seemed to have forgotten the "strict codes" of Dharmic India during their reign.
> 
> 
> 
> You got it wrong over here. You said that Mughals inherited the riches of Dharmic India and so continued the legacy of Dharmic India as a prosperous wealthy state. I retorted you saying that Barbarians aren't equipped with the sophistication of running a state so well... And here your answer for this makes no sense...



Can you tell me how they violated it?


----------



## anant_s

jha said:


> They could have avoided Amit Shah. But he seems to be a Modi's man.
> 
> Interesting choice BTW. Leaving Yashwant and Jaswant out.



Yes Amit Shah's introduction gives other parties a needless issue, could have been avoided.
BTW omission of Yashwant and Jaswant, both having handled finance is little surprising. Looks like BJP is moving away from older model from A B Vajpayee's time.
of all things i'm really looking forward to what BJP's manifesto says about economic policies.


----------



## Mritunjaya

The_Showstopper said:


> Must give credit to the rule of "islamic and barbaric" marauders that they let the civilization stay 100% "Dharmic". Alexander didn't just come seeking India but his dream was world dominance. Romans didn't just trade alone with "Dharmic" India but had trade relations with others as well... Marco polo didn't come looking out for "Dharmic" India but it was just another part of voyage of Marco Polo... So wake up
> 
> 
> 
> There have been many first's around the world. So what's big deal about this...



At some point one realizes the futility of discussing with mullas who are slaves to their barbaric past and look up to tipu. 

Dharmic India was a recognized world leader which is what history proves. 

BTW here is one topic where you might want to comment  self-radicalized-muslim-youth-swelling-terror

...now coming back to the original thread....Modi is now set to lead BJP. Advani is now sidelined...he missed the bus for PM and its too late for him now.......the best bet would be to aim for post of president like Pranab Mukherjee.


----------



## SamantK

arp2041 said:


> @Dillinger's post in another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> @KRAIT @Abingdonboy @samantk @anant_s @kurup @Koovie @Abingdonboy @doublemaster @KS
> 
> This Guy makes sense





Yes he does, that is the only way forward.. Sadly the present state of our politics is a chaos, it will take time to settle but I hope it soon does... 

I remember that after CM Naidu in AP, the good things he introduced are still present, the momentum has slowed but the direction is set and if these things are not continued the janta will not take much time to understand who wants to rip them off *only*. 

I hope we see atleast two terms of NM at the centre, it will change the face of India for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> @Dillinger's post in another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> @KRAIT @Abingdonboy @samantk @anant_s @kurup @Koovie @Abingdonboy @doublemaster @KS
> 
> This Guy makes sense



Agree with him on points 1 , 2 and 4 .

As for point 4 , as a keralite this is what I have to say ,




kurup said:


> What if the suppliers comes into an agreement that they will sell their products alternatively and rob the customer at it ???
> 
> Read about kerala politics .We have congress and communists govt. ruling alternatively for 5 years and as of now there is no other alternative.Both of them are neck deep in $hit and their quality is not improving because they know that they are the only options.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

Mritunjaya said:


> At some point one realizes the futility of discussing with mullas who are slaves to their barbaric past and look up to tipu.
> 
> Dharmic India was a recognized world leader which is what history proves.
> 
> BTW here is one topic where you might want to comment  self-radicalized-muslim-youth-swelling-terror
> 
> ...now coming back to the original thread....Modi is now set to lead BJP. Advani is now sidelined...he missed the bus for PM and its too late for him now.......the best bet would be to aim for post of president like Pranab Mukherjee.



Rightly said it is futile  to have a conversation with trolling chaddi baniyas who at no point would want to accept facts...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

bronxbull said:


> Can you tell me how they violated it?



I was told by one of the members of PDF that in Dharmic India even wars had strict codes that were not violated. No women, no places of worship, no civilians and no cattle. So I just presented him with some examples where the "strict codes" of Dharmic India weren't followed as mentioned and those examples included list you've seen in my prev post. Ashoka was responsible for thousands of innocent civilians dying which included women and children, the likes of Pushyamitra, Mihirakula, Shashanka etc massacred Buddhists, plundered their places of worship, built temples over them etc...

Sources: 
1. Goyal, S.R. 1987. A History of Indian Buddhism. Meerut: 394
2. Buddhist Records of the Western Countries written by Hsien-tsang (circa 650 AD)
3. Messengers of light: Chinese Buddhist pilgrims in India by Paul Magnin Unesco Courier, Vol. 48 No.5 May.1995 Pp.24-27
4. Kantowsky, D. 2003. Buddhists in India Today: Descriptions, Pictures and Documents.
5. Beal, S. 1884. Si-Yu Ki: Buddhist Records of the Western World. London: Trubner & Co.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doublemaster

arp2041 said:


> @Dillinger's post in another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> @KRAIT @Abingdonboy @samantk @anant_s @kurup @Koovie @Abingdonboy @doublemaster @KS
> 
> This Guy makes sense



This will work only if voters are intelligent. Problem is in India even now people will vote based on the casts. It is because of the people politicians are bad in India i guess.


----------



## Kaniska

Honestly I speaking, I am not expert but I do not find very much excited enough with list prepared BJP election panel.

1- There should not be absolutely no to Varun Gandi...I mean this is strange...Is he an ideal for youth?Absolute no..I am not sure if he has any kind of following in UP...But he should not have been there...

2- Amit Shah...He has serious charges against him...If this post for Amit Shah is limited to BJP organizational post only, then it is fine but this kind of people should not be encouraged for leadership role in BJP...

3- And the most important factor i find it starange is that why not there any other strong man from BJP like Raman Singh, Shivraj Chauhan, V Sindhia from Rajstan and also Yaswant Sinha from Jharkhand? See if Modi is thinking that he can win election by working his kind of people, then I think BJP lost the election before start of the election itself...I am not sure who is force behind it, If Modi want to take a leadership role, he has to take all the stakeholder of each state into his confidence...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

KRAIT said:


> I am eager to know why this reason. Beause Congress is also known as Sikhs' killers
> 
> And in Congress and its UPA allies' rule, most of the riots happened.
> 
> I would suggest you better research because even Indians don't know what Rahul Gandhi stands for.
> 
> BTW Gujarat has been marred with riots almost every year, but for past 12 years, not a single one.



Nice to you where you stand, @KRAIT. 

Let's get the trains to run on time, eh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

The_Showstopper said:


> Am I not one of you? At least the genetics states so... So the land hasn't been lost but is still within the family. Isn't it??



No, it isn't. 

The official party line is that moving out of the Dharmic religions (a concoction of the neo-Hindu fascists, considering how bitterly Hinduism and Buddhism were locked in battle from 600 BC onwards) involves moving out of the family. It means that your loyalty has shifted from a loosely grouped set of religions, and supposedly a culture loosely based on similar systems of faith, rooted in India to a religion rooted outside India. It makes no sense, but to the Brahmins and their mindless, witless supporters of the Sangh, this sounds good and logical. It does not matter that a vast section of Hindu society, the Dalit, are disaffected; it does not matter that both Buddhism and the Khalsa represented break-away groups. It matters only that Dharmic system has to be shown as one, triumphant, in some way or the other, over the wretched lot that beat the Dharmic system's upholders throughout common history. 

That hurts these people personally, for reasons that are difficult to figure out, just as it elates people on the other side of this divide, who exist in large numbers matching the Hindutva mob.

Arguing with them is a losing battle. They do not think much of the rules of logic.





> Not always though. The history states otherwise... The likes of Pushyamitra, Mihirakula, Shashanka, Ashoka etc seemed to have forgotten the "strict codes" of Dharmic India during their reign.







> You got it wrong over here. You said that Mughals inherited the riches of Dharmic India and so continued the legacy of Dharmic India as a prosperous wealthy state. I retorted you saying that Barbarians aren't equipped with the sophistication of running a state so well... And here your answer for this makes no sense...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> They could have avoided Amit Shah. But he seems to be a Modi's man.
> 
> Interesting choice BTW. Leaving Yashwant and Jaswant out.



Maybe they wanted to keep the balance just right. Bringing in Yashwant & Jaswant would mean going heavily against RSS, which obviously they didn't want to do. 

Amit Shah case took me by surprise as well. I thought Modi might handover state's reign to Amit Shah when he eventually moves to central politics.


----------



## indian_foxhound

so till now *71.72% of pdf member wants BJP/NDA with Narendra Modi as it's Leader*
good to know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Joe Shearer said:


> Nice to you where you stand, @KRAIT.
> Let's get the trains to run on time, eh?


Sir, was it a sarcasm ? 
I hope not. Even if it is, would like to know your opinion on the matter in discussion.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Nirvana said:


> and Who has given him that title ? fact is both Hindus and Muslims were killed in 2002 riots,it all started with Killing if group of Hindus,fact is no Investigation agency has been able to find any sort of proof against Modi that he was in one or other way involved in riots,fact is It is not proven in any court that he is guilty for riots,fact is Modi has stated back then that Riots were unfortunate and Media ignored it,fact is since 2002 no communal violence has taken place in Gujarat



The difference is that the Muslims were killed in an organized manner, with the full backing of the state machinery which was kept aloof from intervention. To the extent that the individual now being adored by the khaki shorts brigade cut short appeals for help from a beleaguered man. Hindus were also killed, some in communal frenzy by organized Muslim mobs, some in self-defence by those whom they had attacked. No neutral enquiry was permitted using the machinery of the state, and as a result, we have to depend on the outcome of enquiries by morally outraged people.

Investigation agencies reported back to the Supreme Court that the specific enquiry that they had taken up showed that in that specific instance, no charges were admissible against Modi. They never, anywhere gave him a clean chit. It is a telling reflection that the Supreme Court was so dissatisfied by the perversion of the normal channels of justice that they first appointed a special investigation team. When it became evident that this SIT was not under any circumstances prepared to find any brother police officer guilty of inaction, the Court was forced to appoint an _amicus curiae_.

The wonderful state of Gujarat.

The wonderful Fuehrer of Gujarat.



The_Showstopper said:


> I was told by one of the members of PDF that in Dharmic India even wars had strict codes that were not violated. No women, no places of worship, no civilians and no cattle. So I just presented him with some examples where the "strict codes" of Dharmic India weren't followed as mentioned and those examples included list you've seen in my prev post. Ashoka was responsible for thousands of innocent civilians dying which included women and children, the likes of Pushyamitra, Mihirakula, Shashanka etc massacred Buddhists, plundered their places of worship, built temples over them etc...
> 
> Sources:
> 1. Goyal, S.R. 1987. A History of Indian Buddhism. Meerut: 394
> 2. Buddhist Records of the Western Countries written by Hsien-tsang (circa 650 AD)
> 3. Messengers of light: Chinese Buddhist pilgrims in India by Paul Magnin Unesco Courier, Vol. 48 No.5 May.1995 Pp.24-27
> 4. Kantowsky, D. 2003. Buddhists in India Today: Descriptions, Pictures and Documents.
> 5. Beal, S. 1884. Si-Yu Ki: Buddhist Records of the Western World. London: Trubner & Co.



What a tactless, stupid thing to do.

Cite tenable evidence dispelling airy flourishes of the prejudices of bigots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mritunjaya

The_Showstopper said:


> I was told by one of the members of PDF that in Dharmic India even wars had strict codes that were not violated. No women, no places of worship, no civilians and no cattle. So I just presented him with some examples where the "strict codes" of Dharmic India weren't followed as mentioned and those examples included list you've seen in my prev post. Ashoka was responsible for thousands of innocent civilians dying which included women and children, the likes of Pushyamitra, Mihirakula, Shashanka etc massacred Buddhists, plundered their places of worship, built temples over them etc...
> 
> Sources:
> 1. Goyal, S.R. 1987. A History of Indian Buddhism. Meerut: 394
> 2. Buddhist Records of the Western Countries written by Hsien-tsang (circa 650 AD)
> 3. Messengers of light: Chinese Buddhist pilgrims in India by Paul Magnin Unesco Courier, Vol. 48 No.5 May.1995 Pp.24-27
> 4. Kantowsky, D. 2003. Buddhists in India Today: Descriptions, Pictures and Documents.
> 5. Beal, S. 1884. Si-Yu Ki: Buddhist Records of the Western World. London: Trubner & Co.



Even the NPT is violated and so is the Geneva convention. Those who violate are rouges and not the mainstream. 

Bigots wants to brush the mainstream with the same allegations 

*Fact still remains Hindu civilization codified war time behavior way before Geneva convention. Hindu haters/baiters can suck on that*  ...........see how FACTS come to the front.

Copy pasting names of books proves nothing unless you want to convince us that you have actually read any of them .....there is somebody here is also claims to be a dean of a university who spends his time in pdf ....you make good company for such men.


----------



## Mritunjaya

doublemaster said:


> This will work only if voters are intelligent. Problem is in India even now people will vote based on the casts. It is because of the people politicians are bad in India i guess.



Another pseudo sikular double whammy .....voters are not intelligent ...only they are  

Politicians are bad ... pseudo sikulars are good.......ahhh the wonderful life of a simpleton.



KRAIT said:


> Sir, was it a sarcasm ?
> I hope not. Even if it is, would like to know your opinion on the matter in discussion.



LOL.....joe is a Known Hindu Baiter / Hater ......you can bet your last rupee it is sarcasm. 

Its the pseudo sikular conforming to Godwin's law ........for those who dont know this law ...here is a link to help you understand. Godwin's_law

Its the last resort of the incompetent


----------



## king of pop

hello i am Indian and i want you to save INDIA and TAIWAN from viatnam just post quots to viatnami member i give u link. http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...er-south-china-sea-defense-2.html#post4107040


----------



## Mritunjaya

Kaniska said:


> Honestly I speaking, I am not expert but I do not find very much excited enough with list prepared BJP election panel.
> 
> 1- There should not be absolutely no to Varun Gandi...I mean this is strange...Is he an ideal for youth?Absolute no..I am not sure if he has any kind of following in UP...But he should not have been there...
> 
> 2- Amit Shah...He has serious charges against him...If this post for Amit Shah is limited to BJP organizational post only, then it is fine but this kind of people should not be encouraged for leadership role in BJP...
> 
> 3- And the most important factor i find it starange is that why not there any other strong man from BJP like Raman Singh, Shivraj Chauhan, V Sindhia from Rajstan and also Yaswant Sinha from Jharkhand? See if Modi is thinking that he can win election by working his kind of people, then I think BJP lost the election before start of the election itself...I am not sure who is force behind it, If Modi want to take a leadership role, he has to take all the stakeholder of each state into his confidence...



1. Varun Gandhi is there for the same reason Sonia Gandhi is president of congress. Gandhi name pulls in votes. Its just the way it is. No one seems to have a problem with Sonia Gandhi being head of congress just by the virtue of being a 'gandhi' ......no to mention buddhu Rahul.

2. Amit Shah is one of the brains behind Modi/BJP. The Tenzing Norgay behind Edwin Hillary. The little know sherpa behind wining mount everest. He was identified by the congress and they have tried to incapacitate him in typical congress fashion...with help of CBI and bought out judges. Its to NaMo's credit that he continue to back and fight for Amit shah.

3. NaMo knows more about wining elections than armchair analysts and 'pundits'. I think we should leave strategy and execution to someone who been there and done that. Dont you agree?


----------



## Mritunjaya

Joe Shearer said:


> The difference is that the Muslims were killed in an organized manner, with the full backing of the state machinery which was kept aloof from intervention. To the extent that the individual now being adored by the khaki shorts brigade cut short appeals for help from a beleaguered man. Hindus were also killed, some in communal frenzy by organized Muslim mobs, some in self-defence by those whom they had attacked. No neutral enquiry was permitted using the machinery of the state, and as a result, we have to depend on the outcome of enquiries by morally outraged people.
> 
> Investigation agencies reported back to the Supreme Court that the specific enquiry that they had taken up showed that in that specific instance, no charges were admissible against Modi. They never, anywhere gave him a clean chit. It is a telling reflection that the Supreme Court was so dissatisfied by the perversion of the normal channels of justice that they first appointed a special investigation team. When it became evident that this SIT was not under any circumstances prepared to find any brother police officer guilty of inaction, the Court was forced to appoint an _amicus curiae_.
> 
> The wonderful state of Gujarat.
> 
> The wonderful Fuehrer of Gujarat.



The wonderful Hindu baiters/haters of pdf

The wonderful Pseudo sikulars of pdf.

1. From 1984 to 2012, India faced *26,817 riots* in total. (as per government statistics).

Statistics reveal that till date the maximum riots have occurred during the reign of P. V. Narasimha Rao. During his reign more than 8,000 riots occurred, in which 4774 people were killed officially. Unofficially the number of people killed were 10 times that.

During the tenure of Rajiv Gandhi, 475 people were killed per year as per official statistics. No one was arrested or sent to jail for these riots. 

In the last 28 years, the Congress has ruled the country for 18 years. And during this period, 8619 people in total have lost their lives in riots (again official figures ...not actuals which is usually 10 times the official figures). 

90% of all dead in riots during congress rule is muslims. 

I am not even counting riots during Nehru and Indra Gandhis time, the muslims killed then and no action against any one 

Yet Joe sheares and his coterie of bigots shed no tear for them ....seek no justice for those killed muslims. Assam riots of 2012 in congress ruled state where attempts were made to ethnically cleanse the state of muslims (like hitler did to jews ), yet joe keeps mum and continue to focus on gujarat (dint joe say he lived in Assam ? ). Truly a shameless breed of bigots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NirmalKrish

Icewolf said:


> Secular only in law...
> In Indians public view, India is not secular...
> 
> If BJP were allowed majoirty in Parliament then they *would make India a declared Hindu state*, which would coincide with the average Indian's thinking as well



you are single handily the most stupid person on this Forum. "Hindu state" what bakavas, posting crap intended to flame we all know what your intentions are.


----------



## Mritunjaya

Here is more about the genius called Amit Shah.



> Shah worked as a stockbroker for some time. During this period he joined the BJP and came close to L K Advani. He managed several of Advani's election campaigns from the Gandhinagar (Lok Sabha constituency). He was then *appointed Chairman of The Gujarat State Finance Corporation Limited, the youngest person in this post*. He was later appointed chairman of the Ahmedabad District Cooperative Bank.
> 
> In 2003. after the BJP won a second term, *Narendra Modi inducted Shah as the youngest minister in the cabinet, and gave him an unprecedented ten portfolios.* This included the Home ministry, which looks after the police apparatus in the state. He quickly emerged as Modis right-hand man in the new party. In 2004, with the central government about to repeal the repressive Prevention of Terrorism Act, he piloted the Gujarat Control of Organised Crime (Amendment) Bill through parliament amid an opposition walk-out.



You dig deep about him and you realize what a powerful man this is. Young, Smart, intelligent, driven and dedicated. India has great expectations from Amit Shah. 

BTW for those who did not know ...Amit Shah was Home minister when a terrorist and his sympathisere were killed (total 4 killed) in an encounter. Congress is using that to file a case against him for murder 

In Mumbai during congress rule *1,200 *criminals were killed in 'encounters' but no home miinster was ever charged with murder 

This a list of police officers who have killed people in 'encounters' along with the number of people they have killed. There is no murder charge agaisnt them 

Police Inspector Pradeep Sharma: Killed 104
Sub-Inspector Daya Nayak: Killed 82
Inspector Praful Bhosale: Killed 77
Assistant Sub-Inspector Ravindra Angre: Killed 51
Assistant Inspector of Police Sachin Hindurao Waze: Killed 63
Police Inspector Vijay Salaskar (killed in November 2008 Mumbai attacks): Killed 7580

PS: There are the 'official' encounter list....unofficial list is longer.

Punjab police has till date killed* 2,50,000 people *in 'encounter' still KPS GILL is a hero

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheRafael00000

*Modi is nothing but the second Neheru. He will fall like a ::::::*


----------



## The_Showstopper

Mritunjaya said:


> *"facts" is a funny term coming from someone who believes god spoke to Muhammed and asked him to marry multiple times and keep sex slaves
> *
> .....I would like to stick to actual facts ....and not bigoted opinions masquerading as facts from pseudo sikular intellectualism.
> 
> Mullahs have something against wearing chaddi's too ? ......hernia is real



Wow you have just shown how low a chaddi baniyas can stoop to. If I decide to go down to your level then you would run down like a sissy baby but I would prefer not doing that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The_Showstopper

Mritunjaya said:


> Even the NPT is violated and so is the Geneva convention. Those who violate are rouges and not the mainstream. Bigots wants to brush the mainstream with the same allegations  *Fact still remains Hindu civilization codified war time behavior way before Geneva convention. Hindu haters/baiters can suck on that*  ...........see how FACTS come to the front. Copy pasting names of books proves nothing unless you want to convince us that you have actually read any of them .....there is somebody here is also claims to be a dean of a university who spends his time in pdf ....you make good company for such men.



I cited you sources which supported my claims but Chaddi baniyas aren't known to possess common sense so  as I did understand the futility of conversing with d!ckheads....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mritunjaya

The_Showstopper said:


> I cited you sources which supported my claims but Chaddi baniyas aren't known to possess common sense so  as I did understand the futility of conversing with d!ckheads....



Buddhism and Hinduism both come under Dharmic religions, each influenced by the other. Both respected the other and philosophies were discussed and debated, there was civil space for all dharmic religions in the same land .... Jainism included. 

Towards its fag end Buddhism had abandoned the community visits and concentrated on their own salvation. As the average devotees were ignored, Buddhism started losing the general support from the community. Subsequently revival of hindusim resulted in withdrawal of support from contemporary rulers. Towards the end stage of this decline, Muslim invasion of India destroyed the remaining Buddhist spread and they were forcible converted to Islam. You can look at Afghanistan, Pakistan and Bangladesh to confirm those facts 

Political violent wars between Hindus and Buddhist is just an aberration in the long history of both religions in India. Quite unlike Islam and Christianity I may add 

Clearly common sense would have made someone acknowledge the facts and not use exceptions to make their point. But consider a debate with a bigot, I am most certainly prepared to go to any level required to counter propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Mritunjaya said:


> Even the NPT is violated and so is the Geneva convention. Those who violate are rouges and not the mainstream.
> 
> Bigots wants to brush the mainstream with the same allegations
> 
> *Fact still remains Hindu civilization codified war time behavior way before Geneva convention. Hindu haters/baiters can suck on that*  ...........see how FACTS come to the front.
> 
> Copy pasting names of books proves nothing unless you want to convince us that you have actually read any of them .....there is somebody here is also claims to be a dean of a university who spends his time in pdf ....you make good company for such men.



Guess what banned members do?

They triumph over death.

Interesting that being excluded from PDF signifies death somewhere inside their maimed psyches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mritunjaya

Joe Shearer said:


> Guess what banned members do?
> 
> They triumph over death.
> 
> Interesting that being excluded from PDF signifies death somewhere inside their maimed psyches.



pdf answer to Sigmund Freud  ..... interestingly you found no link to sex as motivation ....must be age and impotency taking its toll.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Mritunjaya said:


> pdf answer to Sigmund Freud  ..... interestingly you found no link to sex as motivation ....must be age and impotency taking its toll.




That's natural, not age and impotency.

Discussing the particular loser that we are, sex doesn't come into it. It is unlikely that the poor sod can get it up.

How sad to have to come creeping in after being turfed out. And how pathetic to have to change one's name once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Koovie

*Great work guys, another thread derailed and spoiled by brainless and absolutely ridiculous religion BS *


----------



## arp2041

@Koovie no point in showing your FRUSTRATION here, simply contribute positively to the thread, these people will get marginalized on there own. Thanks.


My Post in Another thread:



arp2041 said:


> Yes, @kurup, coalition era is here to stay, but not for bad, on the contrary GOOD FOR OUR COUNTRY.
> 
> If a person from TN will not find his/her representation through DMK/AIADMK, he/she could feel alienated.
> 
> If a person from WB doesn't find representation in GoI through Left/TMC again he will feel the same as a person from TN.
> 
> Same goes for a person of UP - SP/BSP.
> 
> or Bihar through JDU or Orissa through BJD & so on......
> 
> My point is that our country is very DIVERSE, every community, region, state, etc. wants it's representation/voice heard, in the GoI, these regional parties provide this platform.
> 
> Congress/BJP are no doubt national parties, but they fail to represent every part of India.
> 
> So, TECHNICALLY SPEAKING, we are keeping the unity of our nation INTACT through COALITION govts.
> 
> Having said that, more than 20 years have passed since India entered this era of coalitions, you remember what was the state of central govts. in 90s??
> 
> No Govt. could have said for sure if they will last 1 more day.
> 
> But, Indian Polity/Politics have matured over these years.
> 
> These regional parties are getting marginalized with each elections, the third largest party in 2009 was SP with 23 seats after Congress & BJP.
> 
> NDA ran a successful coalition govt. for 6 years.
> 
> UPA1/2 has run two successful coalition govt. for 9 years now (In all probability polls will be held on schedule).
> 
> I have full confidence that the new govt. at the center in 2014, will be given a good mandate by the people of this country, where the national party (around which the coalition will be formed) will act as a solid core.
> 
> Yes, some decisions get delayed or never taken, but i don't think coalition politics is responsible for it, rather it is the WILL POWER of the ruling party, which is the main culprit here. Remember the left threat of pulling out if UPA goes ahead with nuke deal in 2008?? Than Congress had just 145 seats & even than it went ahead on the cost of losing LEFT allies forming a formidable block with 60+ seats. Now Congress has 205 seats, but what i don't see is the WILL POWER in the same man named MMS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Mritunjaya said:


> Buddhism and Hinduism both come under Dharmic religions, each influenced by the other. Both respected the other and philosophies were discussed and debated, there was civil space for all dharmic religions in the same land .... Jainism included.
> 
> Towards its fag end Buddhism had abandoned the community visits and concentrated on their own salvation. As the average devotees were ignored, Buddhism started losing the general support from the community. Subsequently revival of hindusim resulted in withdrawal of support from contemporary rulers. Towards the end stage of this decline, Muslim invasion of India destroyed the remaining Buddhist spread and they were forcible converted to Islam. You can look at Afghanistan, Pakistan and Bangladesh to confirm those facts
> 
> Political violent wars between Hindus and Buddhist is just an aberration in the long history of both religions in India. Quite unlike Islam and Christianity I may add
> 
> Clearly common sense would have made someone acknowledge the facts and not use exceptions to make their point. But consider a debate with a bigot, I am most certainly prepared to go to any level required to counter propaganda.



Schlock scholarship at its worst.

Buddhism and Hinduism both come under Dharmic religions - what is the connection between these two? Other than a post-facto reconciliation of an historically recorded bitter hostility?

Both respected the other - except that one was born in revolt against the other, and trashed the entire rigmarole of empty ritual, and the other repaid the compliment by calling practitioners of the new religion heretics. We are opening up new nuances of the word 'respect' here.

Philosophies were discussed and debated - a profound reflection, but what else DOES one do with philosophies? 

There was civil space for all Dharmic religions in the same land, Jainism included. Just like there was civil space for all religions in the same land, the brutalities of one or the other excepted, thereafter. It is the great Hindutva lie, the quasi-Hindu equivalent of the Two Nation Theory that religions other than Dharmic did not co-exist at any time, most exposed to ridicule by Kerala, where Syrian Christian, Muslim and Hindu dwelt in civilized communities without being subject to the bilious outpourings of fanatics and bigots.

Towards the fag end, Buddhism had abandoned community visits and concentrated on their own salvation, we are informed. Our born-again scholar is thinking of the Seventh Day Adventists, perhaps; only the utterly ignorant or the utterly cynical could evert describe Buddhism is anything but the original quest to seek personal salvation. Not to see this as all pervasive, to see an evangelical aspect to Buddhism _which over-rode the quest for salvation_ is the kind of idiot statement that displays great innocence of learning or great perversion of learning.

We are informed that the average devotee was ignored, obviously from the Brahminical point of view. That one disastrous misunderstanding of the role of the Buddhist Sraman, as distinct from the Hindu, Puranic Brahmin, lays all bare - we are dealing with a fool here, not a knave. This great exegete does not even comprehend that there was no nexus between 'devotee' - one can imagine the Buddha writhing in agony at this stake through the heart of his essential teaching - and monk, as there was between devotee of inferior caste and Brahmin priest in the Puranic system. No daily ritual, no ceremonial for birth, for tonsure, for first rice, for thread, for marriage, for death - none, that is, required to be sanctified by a wretched, money-grubbing priest, eye always on the main chance.

But that is too much for our reborn dimwit. 

For him, the loosening of a bond that never existed is the explanation of the revival of Hinduism. For him, the need for a battle-ready creed in the times of the invasion of the Huns, during the early Gupta emperors, and afterwards the need to handle the not very pacific inclinations of the settled-in Scythians, Parthians and Kushans, transmuted into sun-born, moon-born and fire-born clans, or the need to handle subjects of diverse faiths, during the Maukharis, none of this mattered. Not when he has the facile explanations of some web-site or the other to bank upon.

So we find stupid statements like Buddhism lost the general support from the community. Ignoring the fact that thousands of scholars populated the great complex of universities around Nalanda, Odantapur, Vikramshila...presumably not drawn from the community, according to our hero, presumably denizens of the Moon. And then the equally stupid statement that the revival of Hinduism resulted in the withdrawal of support from rulers. What a pathetic reversal of cause and effect!

And then the big bad wolf makes his appearance. The Muslim now prances onto the stage and very selectively converts the Buddhist, leaving the Hindu alone so that he can pluck the low-hanging fruit. The most hilarious part of this comedy version of 1066 and all that? The inference that the big, bad Muslim did this to a homogenous community of the Dharmic, living together in indistinguishable propinquity.

You have to be lobotomized to graduate to the higher orders of the khaki chaddi.

Nothing else could convert the pre-Muslim population of Afghanistan and Pakistan to Buddhist majorities, against the evidence that the reigning Turki Shahi dynasty was as Hindu as they come, and to hell with the irrelevant information that the reports of the Chronicles of the north-western Turkish invaders of the eleventh century only mentioned Hindus battling the invaders, or as being slaughtered. Obviously our hedge scholar knows nothing about the fierce tribes of Potohar, that more than once fought the invaders to a standstill, or of their subsequent history. 

But then his coin is not historical, it is propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

*Battle of the Gandhis: Is the stage set for Rahul vs Varun?*

Not many in the BJP were happy when Varun Gandhi made the alleged hate speeches in the run-up to the 2009 parliamentary polls. Mukhtar Abbas Naqvi, senior party leader and one of the few Muslim faces of the party, went on record saying he lost in the Rampur constituency and the party in 24 others seats in Uttar Pradesh because of the speeches.

Syed Shahnawaz Hussain, another senior Muslim leader, said &#8221;communal&#8221; statements of some party leaders made it difficult for him to face his community. The BJP leadership was quick to distance itself from Varun and left him to fend for himself. Since then the equations between the party and the other Gandhi have not been exactly cosy. Although Varun has been campaigning for the party with senior party leaders in states, he has been a fringe player so far, not a status befitting his status as a prize &#8216;Gandhi&#8217; catch for the party.

What will Varun Gandhi&#8217;s hate speech acquittal mean for the BJP? Reuters
Things might change after his acquittal in both the hate speech cases &#8211; the second acquittal came today. He faced charges under the Indian Penal Code and the Representation of People Act for promoting enmity among people and supporting acts prejudicial to communal harmony. While Varun had maintained that the cases were filed to tarnish his image and the CDs were doctored, not many in his own party were convinced. Yet, his position in the party is likely to get better now on.

From the BJP&#8217;s perspective, Varun will be the party&#8217;s answer to Rahul Gandhi. So far, he has proved himself a far better orator than his cousin and more capable at grasping complex issues. He is also popular among the party workers in Uttar Pradesh, at least more popular than the existing set of state leaders. Desperate for a rich haul in the state in the 2014 parliamentary polls &#8211; UP has 80 Lok Sabha seats &#8211; the party would like to use his services to full capacity. It mind making it a Rahul vs Varun fight in the state, and if need be elsewhere in the country.

However, Varun is no run-of-the-mill BJP leader. He is known to be outspoken on issues, even if his position goes against the party&#8217;s. Not long ago, he had raised his voice against the UPA government&#8217;s move to facilitate quotas in promotions. This went against his own party&#8217;s stated position. He had demanded that the quota system be done away with. In 2011, he had tweeted his support for Irom Sharmila, who has been on more than decade long hunger strike demanding the repeal of AFSPA, in Manipur. This, again, went contrary his party&#8217;s position on AFSPA. He had also criticised the Madhya Pradesh government for failing to make any headway in the Shehla Masood murder case.

Clearly, Varun is a leader of a mind of his own. The party leadership would be wary that this trait could land them in controversies like the hate speech cases. But Varun would be worth the risk. It is by now obvious that the overriding accent of the elections 2014 would be youth-centric. The leader from Pilbhit with his part rebel, part devil-may-care persona appears to have an easy connect with the youth. His straightforward approach to issues might earn some appreciation for him too. The BJP would like to utilise that appeal in the polls. With his toned down image, Varun could be an asset for the party.

Now let&#8217;s wait for the big Rahul-Varun show to unfold.

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/b...stage-set-for-rahul-vs-varun-show-649257.html


----------



## arp2041

*Lok Sabha polls can happen in 2013, predicts Advani*

Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) veteran Lal Krishna Advani on Wednesday said Lok Sabha elections could be held earlier than scheduled, even this year.

*Advani said it is quite possible that the Government of India may consider about the Lok Sabha polls in 2013 along with the elections to the five states of the country.

"I say it because in Madhya Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, Delhi, Rajasthan and Jharkhand, the two parties that are prominently in the battlefield are the Bharatiya Janata Party and the Congress, and the Bharatiya Janata Party can give a better performance in these polls," said Advani.

"So, they would not like the Lok Sabha polls to take place after the assembly elections. So, it is quite possible that the Lok Sabha polls can happen in 2013," he added.*

Advani, who has expressed his disappointment over the rampant inflation and corruption during the UPA tenure, had earlier on March 30 also said that the elections might take place in 2013.

The BJP veteran's remark comes at a time when Prime Minister Dr. Manmohan Singh has very categorically said that the government is stable and will complete its full five-year term.

"Obviously, coalitions face issues. Sometimes, they give the impression that these arrangements are not very stable and I cannot deny that those possibilities exist. But I am confident our government will complete five years and that the next Lok Sabha elections will take place on schedule," Dr. Singh told the media on board last month, while returning to New Delhi after taking part in the fifth BRICS summit in Durban.

Samajwadi Party (SP) supremo Mulayam Singh Yadav had earlier lashed out at the ruling Congress Party, thereby hinting that this outfit could possibly withdraw its support to the government in the coming days.

Yadav, however, later said that he has no plans now to withdraw support to the Congress-led UPA II Government at the Centre.

The Congress-led UPA Government has been in a minority since September last year when Mamata Banerjee pulled out her Trinamool Congress over the Centre's economic reforms, including opening the retail sector to foreign super-chains like Wal-Mart.

M. Karunanidhi-led DMK also withdrew its support to the UPA last month over the issue of alleged human rights violations of Sri Lankan Tamils, and ruled out any reconsideration.

This move of the DMK has made the UPA Government vulnerable despite its assertions of having a parliamentary majority. The ruling coalition will now eye for support from the regional parties, which includes the Bahujan Samaj Party and the Samajwadi Party.

The Samajwadi Party provides outside support to the UPA.

Lok Sabha polls can happen in 2013, predicts Advani :: DNA

@KRAIT @anant_s @samantk @kurup @Dillinger @Abingdonboy @Koovie

I was thinking about the same, November-2013 in all PROBABILITY.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Koovie

arp2041 said:


> *Lok Sabha polls can happen in 2013, predicts Advani*
> 
> Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) veteran Lal Krishna Advani on Wednesday said Lok Sabha elections could be held earlier than scheduled, even this year.
> 
> *Advani said it is quite possible that the Government of India may consider about the Lok Sabha polls in 2013 along with the elections to the five states of the country.
> 
> "I say it because in Madhya Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, Delhi, Rajasthan and Jharkhand, the two parties that are prominently in the battlefield are the Bharatiya Janata Party and the Congress, and the Bharatiya Janata Party can give a better performance in these polls," said Advani.
> 
> "So, they would not like the Lok Sabha polls to take place after the assembly elections. So, it is quite possible that the Lok Sabha polls can happen in 2013," he added.*
> 
> Advani, who has expressed his disappointment over the rampant inflation and corruption during the UPA tenure, had earlier on March 30 also said that the elections might take place in 2013.
> 
> The BJP veteran's remark comes at a time when Prime Minister Dr. Manmohan Singh has very categorically said that the government is stable and will complete its full five-year term.
> 
> "Obviously, coalitions face issues. Sometimes, they give the impression that these arrangements are not very stable and I cannot deny that those possibilities exist. But I am confident our government will complete five years and that the next Lok Sabha elections will take place on schedule," Dr. Singh told the media on board last month, while returning to New Delhi after taking part in the fifth BRICS summit in Durban.
> 
> Samajwadi Party (SP) supremo Mulayam Singh Yadav had earlier lashed out at the ruling Congress Party, thereby hinting that this outfit could possibly withdraw its support to the government in the coming days.
> 
> Yadav, however, later said that he has no plans now to withdraw support to the Congress-led UPA II Government at the Centre.
> 
> The Congress-led UPA Government has been in a minority since September last year when Mamata Banerjee pulled out her Trinamool Congress over the Centre's economic reforms, including opening the retail sector to foreign super-chains like Wal-Mart.
> 
> M. Karunanidhi-led DMK also withdrew its support to the UPA last month over the issue of alleged human rights violations of Sri Lankan Tamils, and ruled out any reconsideration.
> 
> This move of the DMK has made the UPA Government vulnerable despite its assertions of having a parliamentary majority. The ruling coalition will now eye for support from the regional parties, which includes the Bahujan Samaj Party and the Samajwadi Party.
> 
> The Samajwadi Party provides outside support to the UPA.
> 
> Lok Sabha polls can happen in 2013, predicts Advani :: DNA
> 
> @KRAIT @anant_s @samantk @kurup @Dillinger @Abingdonboy @Koovie
> 
> I was thinking about the same, November-2013 in all PROBABILITY.



Unlikely, such news and claims are stated frequently by politicians.


----------



## SamantK

arp2041 said:


> I was thinking about the same, November-2013 in all PROBABILITY.


And I pray it happens, cause given the present teeth-less GoI, it is only best to do away with it.

Also, the steady drum rolls of Narendra Modi taking the centre stage is being thrown around too much and too soon.. At leats we will know what our future holds and get a semblance of a govt. with purpose no matter Congress or BJP.


----------



## arp2041

Koovie said:


> Unlikely, such news and claims are stated frequently by politicians.



Yes, but it looks more real after the DMK has pulled out.

Now the UPA is in majority only by SP's outside support, but Mulayam singh himself is raising anti-congress voice recently & himself has said that he sees early polls. He will like to reap the benefits of his assembly elections victory in the LS elections as well.

+ It makes sense for UPA as well, as early poll can minimize the benefits that BJP will take for GE & may inturn favor Congress as early polls always creates confusion in the mind of voters.

Another point is that 5 state elections which Advani is talking about are crucial:

In all Probability, in MP, Chatisgarh, Jharkhand ----> NDA will make a comeback.

Rajasthan is also going to vote for BJP as per surveys (one was of NDTV).

Delhi can be either way.

So, this will be a MASSIVE loss for the Congress/UPA & can start a chain reaction in other states voting against UPA if elections are held on time & People are able to analyze the direction of wind.

@samantk, no matter how bad a govt. is, early elections are never good for a country, even if they happen just 6 months before.


----------



## SamantK

arp2041 said:


> Yes, but it looks more real after the DMK has pulled out.
> 
> Now the UPA is in majority only by SP's outside support, but Mulayam singh himself is raising anti-congress voice recently & himself has said that he sees early polls. He will like to reap the benefits of his assembly elections victory in the LS elections as well.
> 
> + It makes sense for UPA as well, as early poll can minimize the benefits that BJP will take for GE & may inturn favor Congress as early polls always creates confusion in the mind of voters.
> 
> Another point is that 5 state elections which Advani is talking about are crucial:
> 
> In all Probability, in MP, Chatisgarh, Jharkhand ----> NDA will make a comeback.
> 
> Rajasthan is also going to vote for BJP as per surveys (one was of NDTV).
> 
> Delhi can be either way.
> 
> So, this will be a MASSIVE loss for the Congress/UPA & can start a chain reaction in other states voting against UPA if elections are held on time & People are able to analyze the direction of wind.
> 
> @samantk, no matter how bad a govt. is, early elections are never good for a country, even if they happen just 6 months before.



Maybe not always, but seeing no major work being done and a fair amount of damage control being done by them gives no confidence. 

A change in govt, is now required.. oh Diggy cacha also said it


----------



## KRAIT

@arp2041 Advani said it before. I think a month ago. If it happens, it will significantly affect the parties' strategies.


----------



## Pboy

I guess Modi is going to be India`s upcoming PM?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

KRAIT said:


> @arp2041 Advani said it before. I think a month ago. If it happens, it will significantly affect the parties' strategies.



Read my earlier post, i have provided the reasons.

Congress/UPA has now nothing to lose, they know they are Doomed, it is at this moment that they are most dangerous, instead they will only benefit from making other parties "off guard".


----------



## Pboy

Apart from the riots,

Modi has actually done some development in Gujarat.

If he`s not a religious freak or extremist then he could turn out to be a gem for India and the development in the country.


----------



## arp2041

Pboy said:


> Apart from the riots,
> 
> Modi has actually done some development in Gujarat.
> 
> *If he`s not a religious freak or extremist* then he could turn out to be a gem for India and the development in the country.



In his 10+ years rule of Gujarat, he has not shown these signs.


----------



## Pboy

arp2041 said:


> In his 10+ years rule of Gujarat, he has not shown these signs.



I thought he was the man behind the riots?

Or maybe I`ve just heard one side of the coin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Pboy said:


> I thought he was the man behind the riots?
> 
> Or maybe I`ve just heard one side of the coin.



The charge is not that he was behind the riots, but instead it is the charge of INACTION on his part that resulted in loss of so many lives & this "charge" is levied by the people/media, not courts of India. 

When I said "in 10+ years rule" i wanted to add "except godhra riots".

Sorry, for the mistake.


----------



## narcon

Altamas Kabir belittled Subramaniam swamy in the Supreme Court.
And now:

Calcutta HC Chief Justice S S Nijjar who recommended Kabir's sis as HC judge, was soon elevated as judge in SC by collegium of Kabir

There is a sudden thrust in Congress to designate more Muslim Judges.
CJI Altamas Kabir is son of a Congress politician who later became minister
CJI Kabir became SC judge in 2005. He was part of the collegium which appointed his sister Shukla Kabir Sinha as Calcutta HC judge in 2010

India's death in auto pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pboy

arp2041 said:


> The charge is not that he was behind the riots, but instead it is the charge of INACTION on his part that resulted in loss of so many lives & this "charge" is levied by the people/media, not courts of India.
> 
> When I said "in 10+ years rule" i wanted to add "except godhra riots".
> 
> Sorry, for the mistake.



Oh okay..

Lets hope he`s a good one.

I hope he and InshAllah Imran Khan as our next PMs can build a good Pak-Ind relation.

Peace is the way forward!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KS




----------



## KS



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KS

Olive branch - Indian Express Mobile



> CONGRESS party has revised its plan to set up a 35-member team for social media. It is now exploring the possibility of outsourcing the job to private entities while having a small team of its own. Chairman of AICC&#8217;s computer department Vishvjit P Singh and party MP Deepender Singh Hooda spent hours on Tuesday and Wednesday going through presentations made by several private companies, including some multinationals, which are eager to take a contract from the ruling party to increase its presence on social media. The party was said to have decided to outsource the job to private groups after it was felt that it may not have the requisite expertise and manpower to &#8220;swamp&#8221; the social media space as it had planned. The only apprehension the party leaders now have is the lack of political insight and acumen in private entities to project its views on Twitter and Facebook.



Ouch !!!


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> Lok Sabha polls can happen in 2013, predicts Advani :: DNA
> 
> @KRAIT @anant_s @samantk @kurup @Dillinger @Abingdonboy @Koovie
> 
> I was thinking about the same, November-2013 in all PROBABILITY.



Advani's analysis makes complete sense and reading it together with mulayam's comments , IMO , we will most probably see elections this year 

As for your comments about early elections not good for the country , well it will be better than the congress rule for the remaining time period .............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

arp2041 said:


> *Lok Sabha polls can happen in 2013, predicts Advani*
> 
> Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) veteran Lal Krishna Advani on Wednesday said Lok Sabha elections could be held earlier than scheduled, even this year.
> 
> *Advani said it is quite possible that the Government of India may consider about the Lok Sabha polls in 2013 along with the elections to the five states of the country.
> 
> "I say it because in Madhya Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, Delhi, Rajasthan and Jharkhand, the two parties that are prominently in the battlefield are the Bharatiya Janata Party and the Congress, and the Bharatiya Janata Party can give a better performance in these polls," said Advani.
> 
> "So, they would not like the Lok Sabha polls to take place after the assembly elections. So, it is quite possible that the Lok Sabha polls can happen in 2013," he added.*
> 
> Advani, who has expressed his disappointment over the rampant inflation and corruption during the UPA tenure, had earlier on March 30 also said that the elections might take place in 2013.
> 
> The BJP veteran's remark comes at a time when Prime Minister Dr. Manmohan Singh has very categorically said that the government is stable and will complete its full five-year term.
> 
> "Obviously, coalitions face issues. Sometimes, they give the impression that these arrangements are not very stable and I cannot deny that those possibilities exist. But I am confident our government will complete five years and that the next Lok Sabha elections will take place on schedule," Dr. Singh told the media on board last month, while returning to New Delhi after taking part in the fifth BRICS summit in Durban.
> 
> Samajwadi Party (SP) supremo Mulayam Singh Yadav had earlier lashed out at the ruling Congress Party, thereby hinting that this outfit could possibly withdraw its support to the government in the coming days.
> 
> Yadav, however, later said that he has no plans now to withdraw support to the Congress-led UPA II Government at the Centre.
> 
> The Congress-led UPA Government has been in a minority since September last year when Mamata Banerjee pulled out her Trinamool Congress over the Centre's economic reforms, including opening the retail sector to foreign super-chains like Wal-Mart.
> 
> M. Karunanidhi-led DMK also withdrew its support to the UPA last month over the issue of alleged human rights violations of Sri Lankan Tamils, and ruled out any reconsideration.
> 
> This move of the DMK has made the UPA Government vulnerable despite its assertions of having a parliamentary majority. The ruling coalition will now eye for support from the regional parties, which includes the Bahujan Samaj Party and the Samajwadi Party.
> 
> The Samajwadi Party provides outside support to the UPA.
> 
> Lok Sabha polls can happen in 2013, predicts Advani :: DNA
> 
> @KRAIT @anant_s @samantk @kurup @Dillinger @Abingdonboy @Koovie
> 
> I was thinking about the same, November-2013 in all PROBABILITY.



It is certainly likely after elections in the states mentioned in the report.
Barring Jharkhand, all other are states significant for both BJP and Congress in context of number of seats contribution towards LS. 
However my guess is February March 2014 is likely time if status quo is maintained in state assembly elections.
However don't read much in Mulayam's statements, i never believe what he says, but Advani's statement could be a pointer of things to come.



KS said:


>



I somehow am never able to understand why Sonia didnot choose to get her boy married and her daughter join politics instead. The scene could have been much different today! what Say?


----------



## KS

hahahah listening to Pappu's speech at CII.


He is making a fool out of himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Reaction to Pappu Gandhi's CII speech.

(Both are die hard Congressis)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

KS said:


> hahahah listening to Pappu's speech at CII.
> 
> 
> He is making a fool out of himself.



RG addresses CII meet, Sensex down!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Please see the speech and dont laugh..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Rahul Gandhi could very well be the Bahadur Shah Zafar of Gandhi dynasty - Indian Exponent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@KS @anant_s i need your opinion guys.........

should i ask webby to now close the poll as i guess majority of Indians have already voted & now the poll will attract only trollers from other side, what say??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

arp2041 said:


> @KS @anant_s i need your opinion guys.........
> 
> should i ask webby to now close the poll as i guess majority of Indians have already voted & now the poll will attract only trollers from other side, what say??



yeah that would eb good. But only the poll. Not the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ayush

KS said:


>



the choice is crystal clear,i sincerely hope that people understand this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

lol the whole CII speech charade was to counter-act what Modi did at SRCC and Indian Today conclave and it backfired massively on the Congressis.. They should not have taken the bait. Pappu is no Modi.


#arvindsatyagra &#8207;@nidztrivedi 22m
Rahul Gandhi is an excellent example for all Indian parents.DO NOT push your children into a profession they don't want to be in. #PappuCII"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Wonder Why, A leader who is PROJECTING himself to be the FUTURE PM of India is giving speeches everywhere in ENGLISH.


----------



## arp2041

Think India: Narendra Modi to kick off debate on role of government


----------



## arp2041

*Critics dub Rahul Gandhi's 'beehive' speech as vague, rambling *

Rahul Gandhi, scion of the Nehru-Gandhi dynasty and a 'contender' for prime minister in 2014, on Thursday offered a broad vision of 21st century India in his first major speech to business leaders that critics called vague and rambling. Addressing a gathering of Indian business tycoons in New Delhi, Gandhi did not touch on any of the issues bedevilling Asia's third-largest economy such as high inflation, decelerating investment, a ballooning current account deficit and red tape that ties up infrastructure projects for years.

Instead, in a speech that was long on imagery and anecdotes but short on specifics, he called for a revamp of the political system to better respond to the needs of India's 1.2 billion people, a closer relationship between the government and big business and unleashing the potential of the Indian "beehive". "Millions of Indians are brimming with energy. We are now sitting on an unprecedented tide of transformation. This tremendous movement of people and ideas are going to define this country in the 21st century," Gandhi said.

The hour-long address to the Confederation of Indian Industry, which was broadcast on all major television stations, was closely watched by economists, diplomats and investors keen to gain insight into the thinking of the shy and secretive 42-year-old lawmaker, who rarely speaks in public and shuns the limelight. "He wants to change the political system and how it works which is an interesting thought. But the important part is execution about which he is vague or does not yet have answers," said Anjali Verma, economist at PhillipCapital.

The main opposition Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) called the speech confused, while the top trending topic on Twitter in India while Gandhi was speaking was #PappuCII. 'Pappu' is a derogatory colloquial Hindi word meaning "dumb kid". Many had expected Gandhi to use the platform of the CII event to outline his economic vision for a country with ambitions to become a major power but still struggling to uplift hundreds of millions of people mired in poverty.

"I think he was very honest and made the points straight from his heart," said Rakesh ****** Mittal, vice-chairman and managing director of ****** Enterprises, one of India's biggest business groups, who was in the audience. But, he added: "Ultimately, whoever leads the country will need an economic agenda."

While Gandhi has not said whether he wants to become the prime minister, he is the face of the ruling Congress party's 2014 election campaign and is widely seen as his party's leading candidate for prime minister, if it does well in the polls. He ridiculed the national guessing game over whether or not he will become prime minister, saying: "It is all smoke. The only relevant question in this country is how can we give our people voice. It is not important what Rahul Gandhi thinks, its important what a billion Indians think."

Dynastic politics

Gandhi's rare public utterances mean that there is a huge interest in what he says when he does speak. Little is known about what he thinks about the important issues of the day and what he would do if he were to become prime minister. His father, grandmother and great-grandfather were prime ministers and his mother, who is head of the ruling Congress party, is arguably the most powerful politician in India.

The Congress party appointed him vice president in January in an effort to boost his profile. But he has been overshadowed by Narendra Modi, the charismatic pro-business leader of the BJP who harbours prime ministerial ambitious and has been loudly touting his record as chief minister of Gujarat, a state with a booming economy. Media often present the 2014 election as a face-off between Rahul, best known for his famous last name, and Modi, who has been lauded by Indian corporate leaders and foreign companies for his business-friendly policies.

The mixed reception for Gandhi's speech is likely to renew speculation about possible Congress party alternatives for prime minister. Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has not ruled out serving a third term, while Finance Minister P Chidambaram is also frequently mentioned as a possible candidate.

Critics dub Rahul Gandhi's 'beehive' speech as vague, rambling


----------



## JanjaWeed

^^^I managed to watch few clips of those... Guy was reading pre-written speech. NDTV & other pimp media of congress are going all gaga over the copy-paste speech of RG.. & they have the audacity to compare the same with Modi's. How desperate & needy these guys can get?


----------



## Echo_419

Saw RG's speech 
The most confused man on the plane does not talks about even 1 thing related to economy except the political system 

Vote for Modi


----------



## JanjaWeed

> Rahul's speech impressive, he spoke from heart, India Inc says - The Times of India



more like spoke from the pre-written script!


----------



## walwal

Amul baby has finally realised that pitching on industry and business will set the tone. Nothing but ^c^v what Modi is doing. Keep watching out. NaMo is scheduled to address FICCI meet on 8th April.

Seriously, this man... 60 years after enjoying central power still he is talking of ' we need to provide infrastructure, road, port, power (electricity)....'.


----------



## arp2041

Seriously looks like Congress is out of Ideas now & is just Ctrl+C + Ctrl+Ving the Modi's campaign:

Modi is on Social Networking ---------> We should also be on social networking.

Modi is addressing India inc. ---------> We should address India Inc.

etc. etc. 

The important difference is, while Modi isn't politicizing his speeches & is just talking about development & good governance without targeting anyone, our Rahul Baba is saying that "one man on horse will not change everything overnight"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

LOL he spoke for 26 minutes and he answered two questions for 37 minutes. 

And the funny thing is both of the answers he gve were completely and utterly irrelevant to the question asked.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## walwal

Yawn... same old stuff - minority, tribals, inclusive, backward..only words no action no intent...


----------



## Dillinger

Courtesy @KS 

Manushi
@samantk @KRAIT @arp2041 @Ayush @Cherokee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

arp2041 said:


> @KS @anant_s i need your opinion guys.........
> 
> should i ask webby to now close the poll as i guess majority of Indians have already voted & now the poll will attract only trollers from other side, what say??



Yes agree with @ KS, let us keep the discussions alive, now that elections are coming close in some state assemblies, the picture is going to change very rapidly so i hope some interesting times ahead for people interested.


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Seriously looks like Congress is out of Ideas now & is just Ctrl+C + Ctrl+Ving the Modi's campaign:
> 
> Modi is on Social Networking ---------> We should also be on social networking.
> 
> Modi is addressing India inc. ---------> We should address India Inc.
> 
> etc. etc.
> 
> The important difference is, while Modi isn't politicizing his speeches & is just talking about development & good governance without targeting anyone, our Rahul Baba is saying that "*one man on horse will not change everything overnight*"



Goes to show that congress lacks that one man who could make the difference.. & the fact that their PM will be just for name sake & power will always lie somewhere else. No wonder they are so averse to the fact that PM alone should have the right to lead the government.


----------



## KS

I lost it...ok...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

KS said:


> I lost it...ok...



 

Gem @KS thanks for sharing

SERIOUSLY, he really wants to become PM??????????



JanjaWeed said:


> Goes to show that congress lacks that one man who could make the difference.. & the fact that their PM will be just for name sake & power will always lie somewhere else. No wonder they are so averse to the fact that PM alone should have the right to lead the government.


 @JanjaWeed atleast we should praise RG for his HONESTY, he accepted that atleast HE is not that *MAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> @JanjaWeed atleast we should praise RG for his HONESTY, h_*e accepted that atleast HE is not that MAN*_



If only his cheerleaders too realize that fact & agree with him that he is not THE MAN!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

KS said:


> LOL he spoke for 26 minutes and he answered two questions for 37 minutes.
> 
> And the funny thing is *both of the answers he gve were completely and utterly irrelevant to the question asked.*



@KS not his mistake, the order of the two questions were INTERCHANGED, just like the Munna Bhai MBBS movie


----------



## KS

Every citizen owes a debt to Mother India: Narendra Modi | Firstpost



> &#8220;Not only Modi, every child and citizen owes a debt to Mother India&#8230;it is his duty to repay the debt whenever an opportunity arises. A doctor repays his debt to Mother India when he saves lives&#8230;.A teacher does so by teaching.
> 
> &#8220;Everybody has to repay this debt&#8230;I hope Mother India gives her blessings and nobody goes away without paying this debt,&#8221; Modi said, in clearest indication yet that he is ready for a major role in the national political arena in the 2014 general elections, as being demanded by many in the BJP


----------



## SamantK

*What They Said: Rahul Gandhi&#8217;s Speech*
By SRUTHI GOTTIPATI
Congress Vice-President Rahul Gandhi speaking at the annual general meeting of the Confederation of Indian Industry in New Delhi on Thursday.Prakash Singh/Agence France-Presse &#8212; Getty Images Congress Vice-President Rahul Gandhi speaking at the annual general meeting of the Confederation of Indian Industry in New Delhi on Thursday.

Rahul Gandhi, widely seen as the Indian National Congress Party&#8217;s prime ministerial candidate, addressed hundreds of businesspeople at a televised meeting Thursday, his first at the Confederation of Indian Industry, and widely believed to be one of the important speeches in his political career. Mr. Gandhi, who appeared to be relaxed and informal, unusual on such platforms in Indian politics, said among other things that his relationship status (he&#8217;s single) and potential candidacy for the top job were &#8220;irrelevant&#8221;.

*Mr. Gandhi spoke mostly about big-picture ideas but offered few specifics during his hour-long address. And although he shared touching anecdotes and voiced frustration with how dysfunctional the state can be, something most Indians are only too familiar with, he stopped short of explaining why his political party had allowed the country to stay that way.*

&#8220;It was confusion confounded,&#8221; said Prakash Javadekar, a member of the opposition Bharatiya Janata Party, at a news conference, about Mr. Gandhi&#8217;s speech. &#8220;It was a lackluster speech without any direction or clarity.&#8221;

His speech was more warmly received by industry leaders.

&#8220;It was a very good speech. His ideas are brilliant. Industry has to see how it can work with the government. We should work in unison for greater progress,&#8221; said Adi Godrej, president of Confederation of Indian Industry (CII), which hosted the conference.

His speech also set the Twittersphere afire, attracting a range of reaction.

What They Said: Rahul Gandhi's Speech - NYTimes.com

@Dillinger @arp2041@Ayush


----------



## KS



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS




----------



## narcon

Anything for Rahul baba! | Niti Central


----------



## narcon

India's Gandhi family: Rahul speaks | The Economist



> and indirectly admitted that India is a terrible place in which to do business. At one point, to bemusement in the audience, he argued that if you can succeed in business in India then you will flourish anywhere, even on the moon. India, after two terms of Congress rule, evidently does not have the conditions right for its economy to flourish.


----------



## narcon

Rahul was trying to exorcise the ghost of Narendra Modi | Firstpost


----------



## SamantK

Don



> Rahul Gandhi *is not that knight on a white charger who will rescue India*, the Congressvice-president &#8212; and heir apparent &#8212; made clear to India Inc on Thursday. &#8220;If you think there is a guy who will come on a horse charging through and set everything right, that is not going to happen,&#8221; Mr. Gandhi told a gathering of top Indian industrialists at a meeting of the Confederation of Indian Industry (CII).
> 
> 
> Nor should the people expect any miracles from Prime Minister Manmohan Singh , he said, a day after the latter &#8212; at the same forum &#8212; asked industry to keep faith in the government: &#8220;If you expect the Prime Minister to solve our problems, it&#8217;s not going to happen,&#8221; he said amidst a stifled gasp from the audience.
> 
> 
> Indeed, Mr. Gandhi &#8212;* in his marathon 75-minute long interaction &#8212; offered no road map, no plan, no solution. He only provided a woolly analysis of the situation in the country*, of its many &#8220;complexities&#8221; that baffled and enraged foreign investors but one which apparently gave Indians an edge when they travelled abroad.



Rahul gets online bashing - The Hindu



> *@raziv007 tweeted, &#8220;Who stopped Rahul to implement his vision? India is under Congress rule frm last 9 years, and 50 years since Independence.&#8221;* *In a reference to the somewhat unstructured answers to questions from the floor, @aurbolo said, &#8220;Somebody asked Rahul Gandhi abt water problem in India and he explained the political structure in India. A teacher would have given him zero.&#8221; *Many online critics were sympathisers of the principal Opposition, Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), which has an edge on social media platforms.
> 
> But there were some who were impressed with the Congress scion&#8217;s candour and emphasis on devolving power. Senior journalist Jyoti Malhotra tweeted, *&#8220;#RahulGandhi pouring his heart out at CII*;  We need to listen to this young man.&#8221; @yksingh26 commented, &#8220;*Rahul Gandhi bats for power to people and Modi acts to take power away from people &#8230;. dilutes Lokayukta*.&#8221;
> 
> Blogs on international media platforms were more critical. *The Banyan of the pro-market Economist magazine noted that Mr. Gandhi seemed &#8220;woefully ill-prepared&#8221;; he &#8220;offered a range of thoughts, some earnest, many well-meaning, some apparently irrelevant and some waffle.&#8221; *Referring to Mr. Gandhi&#8217;s description of India as a complex place in opposition to China as a &#8220;simplistic place,&#8221; it said that the Congress leader was the one &#8220;who sounded rather simplistic about China,&#8221; and suggested a trip there would do him good. Mr. Gandhi has visited Beijing in the past.
> 
> *&#8220;Mr. Gandhi took two questions from the floor &#8212; something he rarely does &#8212; but his meandering answers did little to provide solutions.&#8221;* A piece on The India Ink blog of New York Times noted the Congress scion&#8217;s use of &#8220;unusual metaphors and never-before-heard parables.&#8221;



This guy is a joke and the biggest joke is the stalwarts of congress support him.. They all clearly have "Lost it"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mritunjaya

"It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt."

....its an ago old saying .....nobody in congress had sense to share it with pappu ? ............this speech was his clowning glory. As election grows near....we will be hearing more such *gyan* from pappu and his mummy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

> Congress links Modi to death again, calls him Yamraj now - The Times of India



Desperate measures at desperate times. Looks like Modi's popularity is becoming unbearable for congressis... that's why you hear these kinda obnoxious statements! Thanks to Rahul Gandhi's blatant display of stupidity & incompetence in his speech yesterday, you'll see more & more of these kinda idiotic statements to smokescreen their short-comings!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KS

Amit Shah, the grand strategist : North, News - India Today



> Some people are known more for their alleged acts of omission and commission rather than their splendid success, thanks to the media. If there is one such person in Indian politics today,* it is Amit Shah, 50, the newly-appointed national BJP general secretary and Narendra Modi loyalist, who is known for his sharp poll-related strategic skills* and also for being a key accused in the Sohrabuddin fake encounter case.
> 
> *Very few people know that if terror attacks in India are under check today, Shah's role in solving the 2008 Ahmedabad bomb blasts by Indian Mujahideen terrorists as Gujarat Minister of State for Home is one of the main factors responsible for it. Gujarat Police officials, who probed the terror attack that left 56 people dead and 200 injured, openly admit even today that it was Shah's intelligence and diligence and Modi's unstinted guidance that enabled them in solving that case in 21 days flat, a record of sorts when compared with the murky record of Indian police in probing terror cases. The solving of that crucial case immediately brought down the frequency of IM attacks since its flanks stood exposed.* No wonder then that Shah could be in the Home Ministry at the Centre If Modi becomes PM in 2014.
> 
> On the flip side, however, Shah's strategic skills are often viewed in the realm of intrigue by his adversaries in the political arena as well as Gujarat Police. His critics, who are by no means in small numbers, allege that Shah encouraged a culture of factionalism and vengefulness in the force because of his obsession with keeping total control over the force and for his political objectives. In the end, he found himself trapped by it when he was arrested in the Sohrabuddin fake encounter case. *Shah left his flanks exposed before a politically vengeful CBI which wanted to fix him by hook or crook.* Shah, of course, claims that he was the victim of a conspiracy hatched by some police officials in collusion with the Congress which was targeting Shah and through him Narendra Modi.* The evidence marshalled by the CBI to fix Shah in the case is not only thin but also questionable.*
> 
> [.............]
> 
> One unmistakable trait about Shah is that despite his personal loyalty to Modi, he is seen as more of an RSS man for his strong commitment to Hindutva ideals.* As Minister of State for Home, Shah took a strong stand against the activities of the radical ultra Wahhabi Muslims and kept them under check while being very flexible with moderate Muslim section*s. It was at his behest that Gujarat's Deobandi Madrasas stopped admitting Kashmiri students after some of them were found to have taken to terrorism upon returning to Kashmir after their studies. However, Shah has one big flaw that has hindered his rise and could do so in future: He has a habit of remaining incommunicado for long periods. This, in turn, keeps him disconnected at crucial times and ends up inflaming even his friends.
> 
> 
> Read more at: Amit Shah, the grand strategist : North, News - India Today


----------



## KS

It&#8217;s already time for a revisionist view on Rahul Gandhi&#8217;s speech at the Confederation of Indian Industry (CII) yesterday. The first-cut impression of this writer was that he came away from it in flying colours, *but as always, when one moves back and looks at his performance in the larger context, it is the warts that show clearly.*

*For starters, it is clear why he impressed. We have such low expectations of Rahul Gandhi that he easily surpassed it, presumably with some backroom coaching by his Congress party well-wishers. We have gotten so used to his confused messaging in the past that any line spoken coherently is seen as sheer brilliance.* 

Reading from and between the lines of his talk yesterday, one thing is clear: *Rahul is being driven by the ghost of Narendra Modi.* This could be because the media has scripted a Modi versus Rahul fight in 2014, but the fact that Modi looms large in the national consciousness seems to have spooked Rahul. His CII speech never mentions Modi by name &#8211; which itself is a dead giveaway. It wasn&#8217;t as if Rahul was unwilling to name anyone: he made frequent references to Montek Singh Ahluwalia , and even to Manmohan Singh.

For more - continue reading the article at Rahul was trying to exorcise the ghost of Narendra Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

Congress takes jibes at Narendra Modi, JD (U) joins in - Hindustan Times



> A day after the Gujarat chief minister&#8217;s remark, the Congress questioned his secular credentials while the JD-U said he could serve the country just as well by serving his state instead of hankering after the &#8220;Delhi crown&#8221;.
> 
> *&#8220;I often worry about the Gujarat CM&#8217;s statements. I hope he does not want to do in the rest of India what he did in Gujarat in 2002,&#8221; *said Union minister Manish Tewari, a loaded reference to the communal riots that Modi just hasn&#8217;t managed to shake off.
> 
> *His party colleague Rashid Alvi appeared to compare Modi with Yamraj, the Hindu god of death. *Asked if Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi had Modi in mind when he said at a CII meeting on Thursday that no &#8220;guy on a horse&#8221; would come charging through to fix India&#8217;s problems, the AICC spokesman responded: &#8220;Had he intended to indicate Modi, he wouldn&#8217;t have referred to somebody riding a horse but to somebody riding a buffalo (Yamraj&#8217;s vehicle). Rahul spoke about somebody on a horse, he must have been referring to a messiah.&#8221;



Congress has already started communalizing the election campaign by bringing back 2002 riots. At a time the populace at large, including the Gujarati Muslim have moved on and concentrating on economic development and progress congress wants to play politics on the dead body of Indians  . Looks like the development agenda of the super duper financial whiz kid PM is not working.


----------



## jha

Congress is playing a masterstroke ( at least all congressis think so ) by bringing the 2002 to forefront. They know fully well that no matter how much NDA tries, media will never pay heed to the riots of '84, Assam, Bhagalpur and so on. Simply because those riots do not sell and Congress has invested considerable amount of resources in Media houses in last few days. Those who watch News channels will get to catch the change in tone of some Channels like Headlines Today, AajTak and ABP News..

NDA better start spendng more on its electronic media campaigning. Online propaganda does not matter as it simply has no impact on Voters when compared to idiot box.


----------



## KS

@jha - 2002 riots is a double edged sword..it can create a counter hindu polarization too..


----------



## jha

KS said:


> @jha - 2002 riots is a double edged sword..it can create a counter hindu polarization too..



Hahahaha.. Thats a noble thought but laughable at best. No matter how much you rake 2002, a major segment of Hindus will simply not polarize. The main reason being education and development which promotes individual thought process which sadly for people like me is non existent in the other community. You will never see hindus voting for same person whereas its very common to see the other community voting in hordes .
BJP will have to dilute its Modi-mania for time being . Let the Supreme Court decision come and then project Modi in big way. Till then confuse congress with mixed signals. Start projecting Sushma Swaraj, Arun Jaitley, Shivraj Chouhan etc. Buy TV time for their interviews. NDA must beat UPA at media game to win election. There is no other option. Modi can not be projected as the PM candidate right now. A lot of people are just not ready for him.
Because like it or, not, JD-U, AIADMK, BJD,TDP,TRS and other regional "secular" parties will be required to come. Even BSP might need persuasion to abstain from voting. A very big game has been unleashed by Congress which if not countered tactically and in time might prove disastrous for BJP.


----------



## Mritunjaya

jha said:


> Hahahaha.. Thats a noble thought but laughable at best. No matter how much you rake 2002, a major segment of Hindus will simply not polarize. The main reason being education and development which promotes individual thought process which sadly for people like me is non existent in the other community. You will never see hindus voting for same person whereas its very common to see the other community voting in hordes .
> BJP will have to dilute its Modi-mania for time being . Let the Supreme Court decision come and then project Modi in big way. Till then confuse congress with mixed signals. Start projecting Sushma Swaraj, Arun Jaitley, Shivraj Chouhan etc. Buy TV time for their interviews. NDA must beat UPA at media game to win election. There is no other option. Modi can not be projected as the PM candidate right now. A lot of people are just not ready for him.
> Because like it or, not, JD-U, AIADMK, BJD,TDP,TRS and other regional "secular" parties will be required to come. Even BSP might need persuasion to abstain from voting. A very big game has been unleashed by Congress which if not countered tactically and in time might prove disastrous for BJP.



...........that is a very naive reply my friend. Do you think congress is going to allow the supreme court to come out with a ruling regarding Modi before the General elections ? ............congress needs to milk godhra till 2014 at least and you can be sure supreme court headed by Altamas Kabir will never clear Modi before that. 

second point is English media is controlled by the congress, they own it. Dont expect them to support Modi or BJP any time soon. Congress owns a bunch of Regional media houses too. 

In sort, congress controls the CBI, the Judges and the Media........what magic are you expecting ? 

The only free media is internet journalism.......and they are already pro India and for that same reason ...pro Modi. That is not going to change anytime soon either.

Its a stale mate.

BJP needs to now start projecting Modi BIG and take out a Rath Yatra Pan India for forcible media coverage and public awareness. Once other party sees that Modi has public support they will automatically drop their 'secular' drama and run to join him. That is how politics work.



KS said:


> @jha - 2002 riots is a double edged sword..it can create a counter hindu polarization too..



I agree with Jha on one point ....if at the height of Ram Janmabhoomi BJP could not polarize Hindu vote, Godhra riote is a non starter.


----------



## jha

Mritunjaya said:


> ...........that is a very naive reply my friend. *Do you think congress is going to allow the supreme court to come out with a ruling regarding Modi before the General elections ? *............congress needs to milk godhra till 2014 at least and you can be sure supreme court headed by Altamas Kabir will never clear Modi before that.
> 
> second point is English media is controlled by the congress, they own it. Dont expect them to support Modi or BJP any time soon. Congress owns a bunch of Regional media houses too.
> 
> In sort, congress controls the CBI, the Judges and the Media........what magic are you expecting ?
> 
> The only free media is internet journalism.......and they are already pro India and for that same reason ...pro Modi. That is not going to change anytime soon either.
> 
> Its a stale mate.
> 
> BJP needs to now start projecting Modi BIG and take out a Rath Yatra Pan India for forcible media coverage and public awareness. Once other party sees that Modi has public support they will automatically drop their 'secular' drama and run to join him. That is how politics work.




Actually thats what I am praying for. For NDA to get clear favourable result, decision on Post-Godhra riot has to come before 2014. Only the BJP will gather ~ 200 seats. Else too many " allies" will not let BJP run the govt. and it will be another messy 5 years. And as much as Parties running to join Modi is concerned, that can happen only after the results are announced. Expecting pre-poll alliance with small "secular" parties is naive.


----------



## Mritunjaya

jha said:


> Actually thats what I am praying for. For NDA to get clear favourable result, decision on Post-Godhra riot has to come before 2014. Only the BJP will gather ~ 200 seats. Else too many " allies" will not let BJP run the govt. and it will be another messy 5 years. And as much as Parties running to join Modi is concerned, that can happen only after the results are announced. Expecting pre-poll alliance with small "secular" parties is naive.



You prayers will go unanswered.......I can give it to you in writing that before 2014 election there will NOT be any ruling on Modi.

However the good news is that you dont have to worry about 5 years with coalition .....NaMo nature is to use that 5 years to ensure another 5 years of BJP rule. Its in his very nature and that cannot change. He would probably use that 5 years in power to use CBI to cut down congress, bring allies into line, split Andhra (where BJP has no role) into Telengana and build BJP there and in Rayalseema. 5 years of Modi even under coalition will be a boon for India and for the BJP. He has the potential to take out congress permanently from the equation......thought I am sure he would not be attempting that


----------



## KS

@jha I agree that most idiot (in a political sense) Hindus will not cast their votes in a strategic way and will let their perverse sense of morality come in between - though there are also still Hindus who can get polarized.

I also agree that BJP should beat Cong in the media game. But that is almost impossible considering that most of the media houses are themselves headed by left leaning persons like Bakrkha dutt, rajdeep sardesai, rahul kanwal etc who are idealogically opposed to BJP..

One thing I dont agree is projection of Modi..by confusing the voter as to whom they wold project as PM, they are also putting off many people who want to see Modi as PM. That confusion has the possibility of demoralizing the grass roots BJP worker who are now a bit energized by the name Modi.

And the talk about allies is overblowed dude..Indian politicians are hardly known for thier idealogy..if BJP gets sufficient seats they will get support - Modi or no Modi..you just need to see 1996 and 1998..At that time Vajpayee and Advani were ridiculed, criticised and BJP was virtually an untouchable in Indian politics..but once they got sufficient numbers more than enough "secular" allies came to them..the politicians can always invent reasons to ally with Modi..so he is not the issue...the issue is how many seats BJP gets..that decides whether allies will come or not..

Even now afaik, BJD, ADMK, MNS, SS, Akali are ok with Modi..


----------



## KS

Comment: Insiders remarks on #PappuCII .. (Not verified)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

if BJP/NDA with Narendra Modi as it's
Leader option would have been somewhere in the middle the poll chart would have looked funny


----------



## KS

A new low in Indian politics



> Apparently with an intent to woo the Scheduled Castes and Scheduled Tribes, chief minister N Kiran Kumar Reddy has announced that those who consume less than 100 units of power need not pay anything.
> 
> Besides, nearly 10 lakh SC and ST families, who owe Discoms towards power charges, do not have to bother about them since all the outstanding arrears are being waived. He also announced Rs 1 lakh financial assistance to them for construction of houses.



Free power to SCs, STs up to 100 units - The New Indian Express


----------



## Mritunjaya

KS said:


> A new low in Indian politics
> 
> Free power to SCs, STs up to 100 units - The New Indian Express



Congress style of caring for the poor....create a generation of beggars who will continue to vote for congress.....add to that money transfer via aadhaar, waiver of loans, religious polarization, caste divide among hindus and free biryani and a bottle of desi sharab and you have the congress new election strategy to make the clown prince Pappu the PM.


----------



## JanjaWeed

> *Right to food or right to re-election? UPA&#8217;s empty gun*
> 
> One of the big theme-songs of the UPA has been to convert every good intention into a fundamental right. Hence, we have the right to information (RTI), the right to food (the Food Security Bill), the right to identity (Aadhaar UID), the right to work (NREGA), the right to education (RTE) and, now, even the right to housing (National Right to Homestead Bill.
> 
> In mid-March, the Union cabinet cleared the right to food law even over the objections of Agriculture Minister Sharad Pawar and the finance minister. It is effectively sending the message that rights need have no connection to reality or the responsibility to deliver. Put another way, the Congress party&#8217;s rights-and-entitlement based legislation are probably more linked to its right to be -re-elected, not the rights contained in the laws.
> 
> The reason why none of the rights-based laws are working, or will work, as intended is simple: a right cannot be delivered on the basis of laws alone for it addresses only one side of the equation &#8211; the demand for a public service or good; it has to be enabled through governance and reforms on the supply side, which includes the ability of the state to fund it.
> 
> Even more so, no right can be delivered if it is not continuously monitored for compliance and consistently improved. Or else, it can be abused and become a wrong.
> 
> Take the case of the anti-rape ordinance. Women activists are insisting on this provision or that (based on the Verma Committee report), but let us be clear that not even half the intent will be delivered. What we will have is a tough law without any supporting infrastructure. The law will become yet another instrument to harass people, both women and men, and will deliver very little justice. The government is happy to legislate all kinds of things and fool people into believing that it has done its duty.
> 
> You can&#8217;t deliver better safety for women in public places without police reform. You can&#8217;t prevent marital rape or child abuse by relatives without rethinking social education, gender sensitisation, providing support for better parenting and schooling, and focusing on the right development inputs for bringing up boys, not to speak of creating an infrastructure for counselling and support for both genders, victims and victimisers.
> 
> The bald point is this: more than law, more than rights, what we need is to focus on implementation, on nurturing individual and collective responsibility as the other side of the rights equation.
> 
> A quick look at how the wave of legislated rights has worked (or rather not worked) tells us why these initiatives are sinking in the sands.
> 
> RTI: The Right to Information Act, one of the UPA&#8217;s much-celebrated early legislations, is now meandering into meaninglessness. Even as the demand for RTI-based information soars, the bureaucracy has managed to erect a wall by allowing almost every query to go into appeal, and by delays that can&#8217;t be remedied.
> 
> The reason why the RTI gets too many queries is simple: the bureaucracy treats even basic information that every citizen is entitled to as state secrets. RTI will work the minute all public data &#8211; especially data relating to a citizen&#8217;s personal information needs like status of applications for birth and death certificates, ration cards, etc &#8211; are available to all through websites. Once this supply side problem is licked, the RTI will not be abused for personal information.
> 
> The courts have also latched on to the RTI as an avenue of employment for retired judges. The Supreme Court has said that all information commissioners must work in benches of two, with one being a former high court or Supreme Court judge. There is a problem in finding enough judges of calibre for the huge needs of central and state information commissions. Now, of course, the RTI will run into a wall: not enough judges, another supply side problem.
> 
> Right to Work (NREGA): What has NREGA, which gives every rural household the right to 100 days of paid employment at a certain inflation-indexed minimum wage, achieved?
> 
> First, it has pushed up wages in general, forcing farmers to mechanise more, thus reducing the available pool of rural jobs. It has also priced women out of regular work on farms and driven them to NREGA. And worse, NREGA is largely work that is useless. Very little assets have been created under it.
> 
> What one should also consider is whether NREGA has contributed (among other factors) to destroying the economy&#8217;s real job creating potential substantially. The last decade has seen jobless growth. Between 2004-05 and 2009-10, the economy created all of 2 million jobs despite high growth. In the previous five-year period, when there was no NREGA, the economy created 92 million jobs despite slower growth. Why?
> 
> The real problem with NREGA is that it creates useless work. Rural Development Minister Jairam Ramesh was himself quoted as questioning the utility of NREGA work. The Indian Express quoted him from an interview to Yuvadesh, an e-magazine of the Youth Congress, thus: &#8220;Kitna mazdoori aap karoge? Kitna gaddha khodoge? Kitne talaab ka punarnirman karoge? Kitna vriksharopan karoge? To ek seema bhi hoti hai na (How much work will you do? How many ditches will you dig? How many ponds will you rebuild? How much forestation will you do? There has to be a limit). We will have to see in one-two years whether 100 days (of work) will continue.&#8221;
> 
> KS Gopal, a former member of the Central Employment Guarantee Council, was quoted by Business Standard as saying that NREGA&#8217;s problem is not a &#8220;demand problem but a supply problem. It is not that the NREGA worker&#8217;s demands for work are not being registered. It is that work is not being provided. Merely issuing fiats from Delhi won&#8217;t help.&#8221;
> 
> One would have thought that this is elementary: before you guarantee work, you have to build your pipeline of worthwhile jobs. Right to Work has to follow the creation of the conditions for work, not the other way around. If this does not exist, why not call NREGA an unemployment allowance and be done with it?
> 
> Right to Education: The Supreme Court has upheld the Right to Education Act (RTE) inasmuch as it applies to private schools, but the RTE is, once again, an effort to create demand for education without enhancing supply of the right quantity and quality.
> 
> The RTE tries to force private schools to take on 25 percent more students from the poorer and disadvantaged sections. Good thought, but private schools account for only 7-10 percent of the total, and the real problem is the 90 percent of the population that wants schools and will still need to go to poor-quality government schools. The RTE tries to shift the burden of the state to the private sector without fixing the 90 percent that needs to be fixed.
> 
> Abhijit Banerjee, an MIT professor who has worked on real-life issues faced by governments in addressing poverty, has nothing but abuse for the scheme. At a recent seminar in Kolkata, he said the programme lacked sense, reports Business Standard. &#8220;It is simply for the teachers, by the teachers, and of the teachers. It ensures the livelihood of school teachers.&#8221; The real issue was the right to learn, and that needs a different approach from the RTE.
> 
> He said: &#8220;Before 2009, the education level was flat. But there has been a perceptible decline after the RTE came into force. In RTE, there is a lot of emphasis on the teacher-student ratio, the teacher&#8217;s salary and physical infrastructure. Studies have shown no correlation between these factors and improvement in learning. On the other hand, it may force many schools to shut, as they cannot afford high salaries or huge infrastructure.&#8221;
> 
> Once again, rights created out of thin air are not the answer to any social issue. Banerjee is saying the RTE will end up closing schools instead of expanding their capability. Once again, a supply problem.
> 
> We can same the same about the next few rights that are coming up.
> 
> The Right to Food will ruin the market for grain and distort food economics as it involves buying grain at Rs 12-15 a kg and selling it at Rs 1-3 a kg. The bulk of the subsidies will go to keep rice, wheat and coarse grains farmers in business when demand is moving away to proteins &#8211; milk, vegetables, fruits, eggs, etc.
> 
> Supplies of protein foods, the main drivers of food inflation in the recent past, are not rising commensurately. The right to food will thus be addressing a hunger problem that is either not there or may exist only in pockets of India.
> 
> As Firstpost noted in an earlier report, &#8220;The National Sample Survey (NSS, 66th Round) on Perceived Adequacy of Food Consumption in Indian Households shows that the proportion of rural households saying they are getting two square meals a day throughout the year has increased from 94.5 percent to 98.9 percent between 1993-94 and 2009-10. The proportion of urban households saying the same increased from 98.1 percent to 99.6 percent.&#8221;
> 
> If acute hunger is reducing, why have a national food security law?
> 
> The Right to Housing, being dreamt up by Jairam Ramesh even when NREGA remains messed up, will guarantee 10 cents of land (one-hundredth of an acre) to the rural homeless. Where is he going to rustle up the needed land, and who will pay for it?
> 
> *All the rights being legislated by the UPA under Congress tutelage point to one truth: there is a big market for bad ideas. Or is it that these Rights are intended as a cover to ensure that one family has the Right to Rule forever?*



Right to food or right to re-election? UPA&#8217;s empty gun | Firstpost

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mritunjaya

Interesting news regarding Karnataka elections...

Modi doubtful to campaign for 'corrupt' K'taka BJP, skips poll meet




> Sending out a strong signal that he would not get his 'hands dirty' in the 'lost cause' of Karnataka where party is facing corruption charges, Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi on Friday skipped BJP's poll panel meet held to finalise tickets for elections in the southern state.
> 
> .......On Friday, BJP declared a list of 140 candidates for the Karnataka polls. A total of 80 sitting MLAs of the 82 in these constituencies have been given tickets this time. The party is fielding young candidates to improve its prospects with 122 of the names declared being around 40 years of age.
> 
> ....Meanwhile, it is still not clear whether Modi will turn up for the second round of the CEC meeting expected to be held on April 9.
> 
> .....Modi will not participate in a Vijay Sankalp Sammellan, a rally to be held in Bangalore on April 8, to kick off BJP's election campaign in Karnataka. Party chief Rajnath Singh, Leader of Opposition in Lok Sabha Sushma Swaraj and her Rajya Sabha counterpart Arun Jaitley will be present.



.....Why do I get the feeling that Karnataka was Sushma Swaraj's mishandling and Modi will cleverly leave her holding the baby. In any case If Modi is abandoning Karnataka then it appears to be a lost cause.


----------



## Soumitra

Mritunjaya said:


> Interesting news regarding Karnataka elections...
> 
> Modi doubtful to campaign for 'corrupt' K'taka BJP, skips poll meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....Why do I get the feeling that Karnataka was Sushma Swaraj's mishandling and Modi will cleverly leave her holding the baby. In any case If Modi is abandoning Karnataka then it appears to be a lost cause.



There is a feeling that Karnataka is a lost cause and Modi does not want to come there. He may at max campaign in a few seats in urban ares like bangalore similar to what RG did in Gujarat


----------



## jha

KS said:


> Comment: Insiders remarks on #PappuCII .. (Not verified)



100% true...


----------



## Mritunjaya

Soumitra said:


> There is a feeling that Karnataka is a lost cause and Modi does not want to come there. He may at max campaign in a few seats in urban ares like bangalore similar to what RG did in Gujarat



I think it goes beyond that. Modi is smart enough to realize that the present karnataka govt. has lost credibility with the people there and he does not want the muck to stick to him if he campaigns in K'taka. 

Second point is Yedurappa is a Modi man and they have know each other for more than 30 years. If Yedurappa manages to win a few seats then Modi will try to welcome him back into the BJP and will come across as a statesman and a good leader who can help build NDA allies. 

Devi Gowda is close to Dr. Subramaniyan Swamy (swamy's daughter married his son) and if Gowda gets a few seats there then Modi can also get his support via Dr. Swamy who is part of NDA and is pro Modi.

Loss for BJP in Karnataka will weaken Modi's detractors in BJP. If Modi leads the campaign and looses karnataka then Modi will have to carry the burden of failure which will weaken him within BJP and will give the congress unnecessary ammunition to attack NaMo. 

...........of course all this is speculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

KS said:


> @jha I agree that most idiot (in a political sense) Hindus will not cast their votes in a strategic way and will let their perverse sense of morality come in between - though there are also still Hindus who can get polarized.
> 
> I also agree that BJP should beat Cong in the media game. But that is almost impossible considering that most of the media houses are themselves headed by left leaning persons like Bakrkha dutt, rajdeep sardesai, rahul kanwal etc who are idealogically opposed to BJP..
> 
> One thing I dont agree is projection of Modi..by confusing the voter as to whom they wold project as PM, they are also putting off many people who want to see Modi as PM. That confusion has the possibility of demoralizing the grass roots BJP worker who are now a bit energized by the name Modi.
> 
> And the talk about allies is overblowed dude..Indian politicians are hardly known for thier idealogy..if BJP gets sufficient seats they will get support - Modi or no Modi..you just need to see 1996 and 1998..At that time Vajpayee and Advani were ridiculed, criticised and BJP was virtually an untouchable in Indian politics..but once they got sufficient numbers more than enough "secular" allies came to them..the politicians can always invent reasons to ally with Modi..so he is not the issue...the issue is how many seats BJP gets..that decides whether allies will come or not..
> 
> Even now afaik, BJD, ADMK, MNS, SS, Akali are ok with Modi..



As much as I know, there are seven *major* regional parties who have shown their "sincere" interest in joining NDA. Cant disclose the names. I just dont want BJP to mess up this 2014 opportunity. Modi or, no Modi Congress needs to go .



Mritunjaya said:


> .....Why do I get the feeling that Karnataka was Sushma Swaraj's mishandling and Modi will cleverly leave her holding the baby. In any case If Modi is abandoning Karnataka then it appears to be a lost cause.



It is not just Sushma Swaraj's fault. She was mislead by many politicians from Karnataka who were jealous of Yeddy. All in all BJP lost a considerable chunk of votes.


----------



## Mritunjaya

jha said:


> It is not just Sushma Swaraj's fault. She was mislead by many politicians from Karnataka who were jealous of Yeddy. All in all BJP lost a considerable chunk of votes.



That is the problem of not being a mass leader .....you can be mislead by other politicians who command some mass support. Same is true for any profession you choose. If you want to be a manager better know how to do the job of your juniors. Sushma was promoted beyond her time to keep the seat warm for Advani......the result is there for all to see.


----------



## kurup

KS said:


> Please see the speech and dont laugh..



Are you sure we should waste 27 minutes of our precious life ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

kurup said:


> Are you sure we should waste 27 minutes of our precious life ???



YES. You Should.

If by any MISTAKE, you do have a feeling to VOTE for Rahul Baba, this video should get back you to your senses

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZYXW

arp2041 said:


> YES. You Should.
> 
> If by any MISTAKE, you do have a feeling to VOTE for Rahul Baba, this video should get back you to your senses



STOP this hate campaign against Rahul

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

ZYXW said:


> STOP this hate campaign against Rahul



Oops, I have a STALKER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

ZYXW said:


> STOP this hate campaign against Rahul



Come here and save your boytoy if you can. 
@arp2041 Can you imagine if we got saddled with HER as Sonia 2.0. Katl-e-aam ho jaega.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> YES. You Should.
> 
> If by any MISTAKE, you do have a feeling to VOTE for Rahul Baba, this video should get back you to your senses



Actually I watched few minutes of his speech .

The speech changed the way I used to look upon him .Earlier I used to think he is a failure.

He is in no means a failure . He is a complete disaster.


----------



## arp2041

Dillinger said:


> Come here and save your boytoy if you can.
> @arp2041 Can you imagine if we got saddled with HER as Sonia 2.0. Katl-e-aam ho jaega.



Yaar, India ko yeh pura BACKWARD ley jayegi....b'coz she like everything BACKWARDS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

@arp2041 Did you read the manushi links KS had put up, I'll get properly free next month, phir mai hafta bhar baithke verify karunga us me diya hua material, IF its true then bhai sahab at least 5000 fellows (all of them 18 and above- VOTERS) will get that brief ALONG with my indexed and referenced verification of the same.



arp2041 said:


> Yaar, India ko yeh pura BACKWARD ley jayegi....b'coz she like everything BACKWARDS



She'll sell us to her uncle @Armstrong and that jalaad will make us do the mujra in his court. 

NEVER!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZYXW

Dillinger said:


> Come here and save your boytoy if you can.
> @arp2041 Can you imagine if we got saddled with HER as Sonia 2.0. Katl-e-aam ho jaega.



Hahahaha shut up general....... LOLOL you should though vote for me....rahul and I would make a kickass couple in power 
 @arp2041....no dear, Rahul has a stalker  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

kurup said:


> Actually I watched few minutes of his speech .
> 
> The speech changed the way I used to look upon him .Earlier I used to think he is a failure.
> 
> He is in no means a failure . He is a complete disaster.



Now we know why he was shying away from speaking in public. As that good old say goes... Better to Remain Silent and Be Thought a Fool than to Speak and Remove All Doubt.


----------



## arp2041

ZYXW said:


> @arp2041....no dear, Rahul has a stalker  lol





Don't want to ruin your Fun but he already has a SPANISH GF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

Dillinger said:


> @arp2041 Did you read the manushi links KS had put up, I'll get properly free next month, phir mai hafta bhar baithke verIfy karunga us me diya hua material, IF its true then bhai sahab at least 5000 fellows (all of them 18 and above- VOTERS) will get that brief ALONG with my indexed and referenced verification of the same.
> 
> 
> 
> She'll sell us to her uncle @Armstrong and that jalaad will make us do the mujra in his court.
> 
> NEVER!!!!!



No he is a kashmiri traitor. I'll never sell you to him, that's a PROMISE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

ZYXW said:


> Hahahaha shut up general....... LOLOL you should though vote for me....rahul and I would make a kickass couple in power
> 
> @arp2041....no dear, Rahul has a stalker  lol



YOU AND RAHUL!  YOU TWO WOULD RENDER OUR NATION A BANKRUPT STATE WHICH WILL HAVE FALLEN FURTHER THAN PAKISTAN! AND THAT IS SAYING SOMETHING.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZYXW

arp2041 said:


> Don't want to ruin your Fun but he already has a SPANISH GF



THAT'S WHY I LEARNED SPANISH......don't worry, people break up


----------



## Dillinger

ZYXW said:


> THAT'S WHY I LEARNED SPANISH......don't worry, people break up



BEST OF LUCK!  NOW NO MORE NASWARI PANTI HERE!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

arp2041 said:


> @Dillinger @ZYXW abey Bhaago mere thread sey, isko bhi Naswaristan bana rakha hai ---->



MAINE SERIOUS POST BHI KIYA HAI!! 

I see you liked my post enough to use it as your signature. Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Anybody watched this NDTV - buck stops here *Brand Modi vs Brand Rahul: India votes on speeches* 

Brand Modi vs Brand Rahul: India votes on speeches Video: NDTV.com

I watched almost 15 minutes . The anchor( idk her name ) asked everyone whose speech they like .

Every single one of them was supporting Modi and kicking rahul baba left , right and middle .

After each person sharing his view , the anchor was like " _You all know this is not a comparison between modi and rahul_ "

I was laughing my @ss off everytime . A big fail at NDTV ..................

@KRAIT , @arp2041 , @Dillinger , @KS , @JanjaWeed , @jha

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## anonymus

JanjaWeed said:


> Right to food or right to re-election? UPAs empty gun | Firstpost



A very good analysis.


India's economic woes are solely result of Fairy godmother and her Rasputin council with crown prince in the line to finish off what is left.


----------



## arp2041

*RAHUL BABA'S SPEECH EFFECT!!!!!!* 

*Cong to fight 2014 LS polls under Sonia, Manmohan: Digvijaya*

The Congress will fight the 2014 general elections under the leadership of Sonia Gandhi and Prime Minister Manmohan Singh, party general secretary Digvijaya Singh said on Saturday and questioned the projection of Narendra Modi as prime ministerial candidate by the NDA.

"We will go to the elections (2014) under the leadership of Sonia Gandhi and Manmohan Singh. We are not projecting any candidate as Prime Minister," Singh told reporters at the APCC headquarters in Guwahati.

"There has been a lot of hype in the media about Modi being NDA's prime ministerial candidate. Modi is the chief minister of Gujarat but at the same time he has not performed outside the state of Gujarat," he said.

"If comparison has to be made then it should be with Congress chief ministers. In no sector is Gujarat number one. In human development index Assam is better then Gujarat with Kerala being number one," Singh claimed.

"There seems to be more interest in finding out who will be the Prime Minister then what is the agenda of political parties," the AICC leader said.

"We have a parliamentary democracy and fight elections on the manifesto of the party, its ideology and programmes.

Our's is not a presidential form of government that we put up a candidate in advance," the former chief minister added.

"If we get a majority and form the government, it will be decided then who will be the Prime Minister. We are not projecting any candidate now," he said.

"As Rahul Gandhi rightly said the issue is not who becomes the Prime Minister but which government comes to power, what it can do for the people and fulfil the aspirations of the people," the Congress leader said quoting the party vice-president. 

"Investments in the manufacturing sector and also FDI in Maharashtra are better than in Gujarat. Delhi and Haryana are ahead of Gujarat in per capita income," Singh said.

"In what way do you see Modi as an outstanding politician compared to Congress chief ministers? The hype created is unnecessary," he said.

"All programmes of UPA-I and II have been for empowering common man. Compare the UPA with the NDA. During the NDA no action was taken to empower the people," the Congress leader said.

Cong to fight 2014 LS polls under Sonia, Manmohan: Digvijaya - Hindustan Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KS

@jha @Mritunjaya

even now in Karnataka all is not lost.

Yeddy has been sending regular signals that he is willing to come back to BJP or have an alliance with it if the Delhi gang of BJP is cut to size. He has also said the "real BJP is the BJP of Modi, Chauhan, Raman Singh, Parrikar " etc which clearly shows his issue is not with BJP but with certain individuals in it.

I feel Yeddy as a mass vote grabber is mroe important than people like Venkaiah Naidu, Ananth Kumar or even Jaitely who have no mass base.



jha said:


> As much as I know, there are seven *major* regional parties who have shown their "sincere" interest in joining NDA. Cant disclose the names. I just dont want BJP to mess up this 2014 opportunity. Modi or, no Modi Congress needs to go .



One of them I can guess - ADMK..

But lets hope what you say is true..

Congress NEEDS to go. With the two sucessive terms, power is getting to their head where they have started to assume that they are the default rulers of India and getting sloppy and arrogant.


----------



## KS

There are some rumors going on in twitter that Sachin Tendulkar has plans to join Congress...


Sachin please dont do that and loose your respect for money.


----------



## KS

This was an online poll (Twitter) on who should "*Congress*" declare as their PM candidate ? See the response 









*clearly the 100 cr social media package has gone down the drain. Or congress leaders did a scam in that too*...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

KS said:


> There are some rumors going on in twitter that Sachin Tendulkar has plans to join Congress...
> 
> 
> Sachin please dont do that and loose your respect for money.



I think is halfway up there already! He is a Rajya Sabha MP due to Congress's recommendation. Even if he joins Congress officially.. I don't think it will make any difference. After all oration is not one of his strong point, & in vote bank politics you need to be heard to be counted!


----------



## KS

JanjaWeed said:


> I think is halfway up there already! He is a Rajya Sabha MP due to Congress's recommendation. Even if he joins Congress officially.. I don't think it will make any difference. After all oration is not one of his strong point!!



There are enough fools to blindly vote for whoever Sachin says.


----------



## Contrarian

KS said:


> This was an online poll (Twitter) on who should "*Congress*" declare as their PM candidate ? See the response
> 
> *clearly the 100 cr social media package has gone down the drain. Or congress leaders did a scam in that too*...



I think along these same lines as the people who participated in that poll.

If I had to chose in Congress, I would blindly take P. Chidambaram as PM anyday over Rahul Gandhi or Manmohan Singh.


----------



## JanjaWeed

KS said:


> There are enough fools to blindly vote for whoever Sachin says.



He would have made some impact had he joined the politics few years ago when he was still in his prime. But now.. his popularity is waning due to his poor showing on the cricket field. There was an article by Bal Thakrey couple of years ago in Saamna criticising him badly for some real silly issues. I was expecting some strong reaction from Sachin's ardent amchi mumbai fans. But there wasn't even a boo from anyone apart from few english media anchors making silly noises. Goes to show... everyone has a shelf life & Sachin is no exception either!


----------



## bronxbull

KS said:


> There are enough fools to blindly vote for whoever Sachin says.



Most of mumbai yuppies are fools only,never seen a worse bunch of dumbos anywhere else,they truly belong to the western line.

PC as PM,

People still think so high of him,my god.


----------



## Soumitra

bronxbull said:


> PC as PM,
> 
> People still think so high of him,my god.


Any day better than ra-owl Gandhi

Though the situation is like andho main kaana raja


----------



## KS

The Philosopher Prince and His Speechwriters : Centre Right India



> Rahul&#8217;s speechwriters made him look like an ill-prepared management consultant. He wants to &#8220;unlock value&#8217; (out of what we don&#8217;t know). He wants to create &#8220;open political architecture&#8221; that is accessible to every Indian. Would that open up politics as a career option for the hoi polloi or make politicians more accessible? We don&#8217;t know. What precisely do phrases such as empowerment, structural change and giving people a voice mean? Maybe someday, his speechwriters will care to educate us. Even when he wasn&#8217;t reading from a piece of paper, and was posed two pointed questions on centre-state relationship, and the country&#8217;s water crisis he responded with some zoological insights. *For the most part he had the manner of a call centre executive who has the same stock answer for every poser. Only in the tele-caller&#8217;s case you bang the phone on her. Rahul is called a visionary.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankranti

KS said:


> @jha @Mritunjaya
> 
> even now in Karnataka all is not lost.
> 
> Yeddy has been sending regular signals that he is willing to come back to BJP or have an alliance with it if the Delhi gang of BJP is cut to size. He has also said the "real BJP is the BJP of Modi, Chauhan, Raman Singh, Parrikar " etc which clearly shows his issue is not with BJP but with certain individuals in it.
> 
> I feel Yeddy as a mass vote grabber is mroe important than people like Venkaiah Naidu, Ananth Kumar or even Jaitely who have no mass base.



Which was always my point.....NaMo is waiting for Karnataka election result to bring Yedurappa back into BJP and side line those who stood against him............maybe bring yedurappa to the center and let present karnataka BJP remain at state level. 

Yedurappa is not a great visionary but has good mass base .....and is a fan of NaMo......that makes him good enough in my books.



KS said:


> There are some rumors going on in twitter that Sachin Tendulkar has plans to join Congress...
> 
> Sachin please dont do that and loose your respect for money.



Sachin is barely a high school passout ....and is certainly is not a 'brain'. He has extraordinary talent in hitting a ball with a wooden stick....that is just about it. But he was smart enough to marry a gold medalist doctor so there is hope for his kids 

Anyway congress strategy was clear from day one when they brought him into Rajya sabha......he has to return the favour and campaign for congress. That is given.


----------



## Kazhugu

APJ Abdul Kalam bats for Gujarat model for rural progress - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Pboy said:


> Apart from the riots,
> 
> Modi has actually done some development in Gujarat.
> 
> If he`s not a religious freak or extremist then he could turn out to be a gem for India and the development in the country.



Politician build a personality to suit themselves...It is just one kind of acting they perform to win masses...It is absolutely true that who ever will become the PM of India he will be a personality who knows how to work with all section of Socieety...

My gut feeling is that Modi may not be a PM candidate, but BJP will try to get maximum seats by putting Modi as a front line leader...But in election, BJP may go for Adavani/Susma Swaraaj or Arun Jaitley.....But internally Modi will become a king maker like Sonia Gandhi controls Congress Party...In this way...allies of NDA will not have any complain too..Because there are so many allies who likes to part of the NDA if Modi is not the PM candidate.... And if follows this statergy, then i feel it is the best way to go for 2014 election...Otherwise...I am really pessimistic about chances of Modi declared as PM candidate and NDA winning the election...



Pboy said:


> Oh okay..
> 
> Lets hope he`s a good one.
> 
> I hope he and InshAllah Imran Khan as our next PMs can build a good Pak-Ind relation.
> 
> Peace is the way forward!



Spot on...Comparing modi as religious freak is the same way like some people of your nation like to compare Imaran Khan as a Taliban Khan...But at lease educated people know that Imaran Khan is most honest guy in the Pakistan politics now....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

KS said:


> Rahul Gandhi could very well be the Bahadur Shah Zafar of Gandhi dynasty - Indian Exponent



No dude..after Pappu hi...There will be Vadra ji is the politics...then for another 100 year Vadra and his familly will run the country..


----------



## Dillinger

@arp2041 @samantk @KRAIT @Ayush @Koovie @kurup

Interesting 

*Aligarh Muslim University Students Union president says he was suspended for refusing to join Congress*



> NEW DELHI: Aligarh Muslim University Students' Union (AMUSU) president Shahzad Alam on Sunday alleged he was suspended a day before at the behest of the Congress after he refused to join the party.
> 
> Alam claimed vice-chancellor Zameer Ud din Shah had asked him to join the Congress ahead of Union minister Jitin Prasada's AMU visit on Friday. "Since the president (Alam) refused to join the party, the vice-chancellor with Prasada and the Congress's consent suspended him on the day of the minister's arrival,'' an AMUSU press release said. The AMUSU urged the administration to publicize the CCTV footage of Alam's meeting with Shah as evidence.
> 
> Alam said Shah had earlier in February pressurised him not to oppose Congress chief Sonia Gandhi's visit to AMU. He accused Shah of "misusing the University for fulfilling the Congress agenda ahead of the Lok Sabha polls''. Alam said he had evidence that it was being done for "the requirements of Sonia and her son Rahul Gandhi''.
> 
> He questioned whether Shah was AMUSU patron or a Congress "mouthpiece" and why only Congress leaders were invited to the University.
> 
> The AMUSU accused Shah of "malign(ing) the sanctified image of the varsity''. It said he had been asking its office bearers to join the Congress to further "his vested interest''.
> 
> But AMU public relations officer Rahat Abrar rubbished Alam's allegations and said he has a long record of indiscipline for which he had been repeatedly warned. "He was suspended for his unruly behaviour and disrupting a function in Prasada's presence while the national anthem and the University tarana were being played,'' he said. He said Alam was first warned on February 28 that his "unlawful activities and breach of discipline'' were unbecoming as a student and an AMUSA officer bearer.
> 
> Abrar said he had earlier led a "violent mob that attacked Shah's car'' on March 23. "Prasada had nothing to do with what the AMUSU is alleging and that he was in Aligarh to launch a website, release a journal and inaugurate a Badminton Hall.''
> 
> But Alam said Shah had prevented them from raising issues related to AMU's minority character and Muslim reservation with the minister, the issues for which they have been elected. "The questions we tried to raise are detrimental to the Congress.''
> 
> Aligarh Muslim University Students Union president says he was suspended for refusing to join Congress - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

@KRAIT @Ayush @Koovie @kurup @arp2041 @samantk 

RSS at it again, stymieing Modi and trying to weaken him. As it is Advani spoke up against Modi yesterday and now we've got this brewing. 



> When you go to bed tonight, you can be sure of waking up to a cacophony on your TV screen that would easily eclipse the IPL fireworks. Expect another blitzkrieg from Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi on Monday, this time at a Ficci meeting in Delhi.
> 
> Modi will be taking the stage just weeks after storming back into the BJP's parliamentary board and just days after the surprise show on a CII stage by the usually reticent Rahul Gandhi. That should be inspiration enough for Modi to deliver a power-packed speech at his dream destination &#8212; the Dilli Durbar.
> 
> BJP leaders should be panting in anticipation at Modi's counter to Gandhi. But would they be? Far from it. Truth is the Modi bluster is not music to the ears of the BJP brass because it complicates the party's urgency to project a cohesive leadership and rope in more allies to expand the NDA and take on the Congress-led UPA in the approaching elections.
> 
> For once, the BJP leadership is scenting power in Delhi given the multiple crises and image meltdown of the UPA. Yet, Modi's unprecedented and aggressive projection of himself as prime minister-inwaiting is creating a simmering tension among BJP leaders, rifts with existing allies and roadblocks to roping in new pre-poll partners. The irony is that Modi is also BJP's most visible, popular and successful leader. In other words, Modi poses a problem and opportunity for the BJP.
> 
> Look at the bundle of conflicts within the BJP. When Modi was brought back into the BJP's parliamentary board, his camp painted the town red by projecting it as a decisive step towards him becoming the NDA's candidate for prime minister. The attitude of other BJP leaders couldn't have been more different. They chose to play it down as an unrealistic and avoidable hype. After all, Modi was only back where he was six years ago &#8212; as one of the 12 members in the parliamentary board.
> 
> LARGER GAME PLAN
> 
> Party sources familiar with the BJP's innards helped dissect the larger politics in the organisational reshuffle. According to them, for every gain cornered by Modi, his rivals forced him to concede in equal measure. While Modi has definitely tightened his grip in the BJP central leadership in the reshuffle, it also marked the re-emergence of the never-say-die LK Advani as a rallying counter force with the backing of the likes of Sushma Swaraj, Ananth Kumar, anti-Modi RSS sections, much to the dismay of the Modi camp made up of Arun Jaitley, Yashwant Sinha, Amit Shah and Smriti Irani, among others.
> 
> Modi forced himself as the only CM in the parliamentary board by checkmating Advani's push for Madhya Pradesh CM Shivraj Singh Chauhan. He also got confidant Amit Shah, out on bail in a fake-encounter case, named as party general secretary.
> 
> But Advani exacted a few decisions for himself from party president Rajnath Singh: his and RSS' nominee Murlidhar Rao was made general secretary (GS). He also ensured Ananth Kumar remained as GS and Uma ****** became a vice-president. The Advani camp, along with Singh and Nitin Gadkari, also backed Varun Gandhi's elevation as GS. The Advani camp also ambushed the Modi-Jaitley push to make Smriti Irani general secretary, forcing her to settle for the less important vice-president's post.
> 
> SWITCHING SIDES
> 
> If Jaitley had earlier allied with Gadkari to deny Swaraj backer SS Ahluwalia a re-nomination to the Rajya Sabha, this time she had the support of Advani in ensuring that Ahluwallia was made vice-president. They also ousted Modi-Jaitley backer Navjot Singh Sidhu from the organisational setup. On his part, Jaitley managed to retain Dharmendra Pradhan as general secretary and Anurag Thakur as youth wing chief. Yashwant Sinha ended up with no post.
> 
> Equally interesting was the tact of Rajnath Singh in humouring the two groups by positioning himself as a neutral leader, a potential consensus candidate, if the need arises. While Singh tactically "gave into" the rival pushes, he deftly propped up his own supporters while retaining the goodwill of RSS and support of ex-party bosses, MM Joshi and Venkaiah Naidu. Insiders say another significant consequence of these inner machinations is Advani, RSS chief Mohan Bhagawat and Gadkari moving closer. This despite Advani having single-handedly mobilised resistance against a second term for RSS-backed Gadkari as party chief.
> 
> While some project Advani's reasserting role as a sign of his lingering prime ministerial ambition, others say the veteran is using his stature to act as a corrective force. He stood up to the RSS when he understood that the Nagpur bosses' open micromanagement of BJP affairs was stunting the party's growth beyond its core saffron constituency. He blocked Gadkari when he became a liability. Many recall how Advani, BJP's original hard-liner, tactically sacrificed his own interest to let the "liberal" Vajpayee lead the party to victory with many allies. Advani, they say, is now firmly resisting Modi's all-out attempt to impose a personality cult at a time when many RSS and BJP leaders are just as wary of it. There are two reasons: first, they think Modi's polarising persona could politically isolate or limit BJP's reach &#8212; think Nitish Kumar &#8212; and help Congress to replay the unifying secular card; second, Modi's record of banishing or cutting down to size rivals in the party in Gujarat.
> 
> As Modi prepares "to repay his debt to the nation", his real challenge will be winning the acceptability test within his party and among the BJP's present and potential allies. Only then can Modi hope to fight a Gandhi-led Congress.
> 
> Twin dilemmas for BJP: Narendra Modi poses a problem and opportunity - Page2 - The Economic Times


----------



## Kaniska

An intresting read abour RG speech from Guha.

There are better candidates for PM than Rahul, Modi: Ramachandra Guha


----------



## Mian H Amin.

Modi as Indian PM ??? advance RIP to indian muslims and Pakistan need to get its weapons ready as BJP especially Modi coming to power .. and world knows that whenever bjp come to power it always try to engage in conflicts with Pakistan ...


----------



## Kaniska

Mian H Amin. said:


> Modi as Indian PM ??? advance RIP to indian muslims and Pakistan need to get its weapons ready as BJP especially Modi coming to power .. and world knows that whenever bjp come to power it always try to engage in conflicts with Pakistan ...



Thanks for your concern to Indian Muslims....But this is one part of your political view...What about dozens of people that on an average being killed in Pakistan....Are they not Muslims???.....Please spend your energy in saving your Muslim and your country people first? It will be a big help that you will do to your nation....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mian H Amin.

Kaniska said:


> Thanks for your concern to Indian Muslims....But this is one part of your political view...What about dozens of people that on an average being killed in Pakistan....Are they not Muslims???.....Please spend your energy in saving your Muslim and your country people first? It will be a big help that you will do to your nation....



Being a Pakistani i am not answerable to some indian. but yeah i do support Akbarudin awasi who stood against crooks like modi, when modi kills muslims no judiciary charge him with nothing in so called free india. but akbar get sentence when he speaks truth .. so focus on your own "Incredible india" where as per indian report 2500 girls get raped every single day ..


----------



## SamantK

Mian H Amin. said:


> Being a Pakistani i am not answerable to some indian. but yeah i do support *Akbarudin awasi who stood against crooks like modi*, when *modi kills muslims no judiciary charge* him with nothing in so called free india. *but akbar get sentence* when he speaks truth .. so focus on your own "Incredible india" where as per indian report 2500 girls get raped every single day ..



1. Akbarudin is not worth a spec in National Politics. Those two are not in the same league so get your dillusion cleared.
2. How do you know, he came and killed your relative and you watched the whole event? Please send the proof to Congress they will reward you beyond your imaginations, maybe they will make you a proxy PM 
3. When did Akbar get sentenced, he was arrested for charges of sedition.. When was he sentenced, any links


----------



## SamantK

Dillinger said:


> @KRAIT @Ayush @Koovie @kurup @arp2041 @samantk
> 
> RSS at it again, stymieing Modi and trying to weaken him. As it is Advani spoke up against Modi yesterday and now we've got this brewing.



Excellent analysis, there is no questiont hat Modi has a very strong opposition from RSS and others, it will be interesting to watch how things go

1. BJP shuns away the attitude towards the coalation dharma (read MMS) and hence Modi comes to the fore and start the process of strengthning the party.
2. They kill all the chance of forming a strong BJP again, maybe with a loss in 2014 but in the future. The infighting in BJP is the reason there is no clear direction BJP takes. No matter how dumbly Congress moves, they stick to a line and this quality beats BJP.


----------



## kurup

Mian H Amin. said:


> *Being a Pakistani *i am not answerable to some indian. but yeah i do support Akbarudin awasi who stood against crooks like modi, when modi kills muslims no judiciary charge him with nothing in so called free india. but akbar get sentence when he speaks truth .. so focus on your own "Incredible india" where as per indian report 2500 girls get raped every single day ..



You should also know that , you being a pakistani , we don't give a $hit about your views regarding Indian politics or politicians.
And every single person in this planet knows that even with all the problems our India is 1000 times better than your pure pakistan any given day .........


----------



## Kazhugu

Was Rajiv Gandhi a middleman for Swedish jets in 1970s? | Firstpost


----------



## Kaniska

Mian H Amin. said:


> *Being a Pakistani i am not answerable to some indian*. but yeah i do support Akbarudin awasi who stood against crooks like modi, when modi kills muslims no judiciary charge him with nothing in so called free india. but akbar get sentence when he speaks truth .. so focus on your own "Incredible india" where as per indian report 2500 girls get raped every single day ..



You are spot on...and you are not supposed to and i am not expecting when i asked this question to you..But again..the same thing applies to you too...Being a Pakistani if you are answerable to me...then being an Indian I am not expecting anything or any kind of suggestion from a Pakistan too...Wheather the issue is with Indian Muslim or any other issue....Rest of your examples...

So if you peep into our issues...Indian will also do the same....


----------



## Rangila

Nehru belonged to RSS too.
Rare picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Anti-Modi #Feku and #ModiStormsFICCI divide Twitter's reaction to Modi speech


----------



## kurup

Dillinger said:


> RSS at it again, stymieing Modi and trying to weaken him. As it is Advani spoke up against Modi yesterday and now we've got this brewing.



This is what I find confusing



> While some project Advani's reasserting role as a sign of his lingering prime ministerial ambition, others say the veteran is using his stature to act as a corrective force.



What is the role Advani playing ?? If he is trying to fill the role of ABV and be a "pithamaha" for BJP as a correction force , I am fine with that.But if he still has PM dreams , I think he should know that the time has gone past that and he is too old for that know.

@Dillinger : Can you explain what is the root problem between RSS and Modi ?? Isn't Modi a sanghi ??



Dillinger said:


> Interesting
> 
> *Aligarh Muslim University Students Union president says he was suspended for refusing to join Congress*



Nothing surprising .


----------



## Rangila




----------



## Rangila

Sonia Gandhi preparing a speech.. 4+ decades in India, but ca... on Twitpic


----------



## sankranti

Rangila said:


> Nehru belonged to RSS too.
> Rare picture.




What a shame for the RSS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

kurup said:


> @Dillinger : Can you explain what is the root problem between RSS and Modi ?? *Isn't Modi a sanghi* ??



This is the ONLY reason that RSS is still backing him, otherwise he would have no chance for the post of PM.

RSS ideology says that First Comes Nation, Second Comes Party, Third Comes Individual.

As of now, Modi's ideology is - First Comes his State (since he is the CM), Second Come He, Third everyone else.

He is a leader who doesn't believe in BS, he wants complete control of affairs & all the power to get the work done but than indirectly he is making Party inferior to him. Thats the whole point of Dispute.

He never listens to what RSS & other BJP leaders have to say vis-a-vis Gujarat's affair, now both RSS & BJP thinks if this is the state of affair when he is the CM of a state, what will happen when he becomes a PM?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankranti

Actually its a bit more than that....RSS is all about gyan without the power or the practical knowledge of implementing that gyan. 

Modi is all about implementing that gyan and doing all that is necessary to get it right. He is straightforward almost to the point of being rude.


----------



## Rangila

RahulGandhi-"PM not my priority & will focus on PARTY's Growth..

Modi-"PM not my priority & will focus on INDIA's Growth..


----------



## arp2041

HEIGHT OF BIAS AGAINST MODI (Credit NDTV):

Was watching a debate on his Speech, the question was - WHY DID HE ADDRESSED THE WOMEN IN FICCI GATHERING AS "BHENO AUR MATAO" (SISTERS & MOTHERS), HE WAS "STEREOTYPING WOMEN" 


@KRAIT @JanjaWeed @samantk @Abingdonboy @kurup @Dillinger @Ayush Can you Beat that???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mian H Amin.

samantk said:


> 1. Akbarudin is not worth a spec in National Politics. Those two are not in the same league so get your dillusion cleared.
> 2. How do you know, he came and killed your relative and you watched the whole event? Please send the proof to Congress they will reward you beyond your imaginations, maybe they will make you a proxy PM
> 3. When did Akbar get sentenced, he was arrested for charges of sedition.. When was he sentenced, any links



1) that what you think, muslims in hayderabad love him more that they like modi, so that what you think that he is not of that level.
2) 3 of his cabnit ministers got sentence for getting involved in those riots. plus Its a given fact that police were directed by gujrat govt not to stop hindu terrorists, ( term used by mr shinde and indian foreign minister) if you dont know may be you should watch indian bollywood movie one of which amitabh g played the role of police commissioner in that movie.
3) Rather than being an indian PM i would love to stay as what i am a Common Pak.
4) Sorry i used the wrong word, yea he havent got Sentenced YET. btu he have faced death threats. and has been targeted to kill. you can watch that video on youtube.


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> HEIGHT OF BIAS AGAINST MODI (Credit NDTV):
> 
> Was watching a debate on his Speech, the question was - WHY DID HE ADDRESSED THE WOMEN IN FICCI GATHERING AS "BHENO AUR MATAO" (SISTERS & MOTHERS), HE WAS "STEREOTYPING WOMEN"
> 
> 
> @KRAIT @JanjaWeed @samantk @Abingdonboy @kurup @Dillinger @Ayush Can you Beat that???



I saw a few mins of the reporting on NDTV of his speech and they spoke to the president of the FICCI (a women) and she was all praise for Modi and his remarks. Said he had a real insight into the issues facing women and stuck to the topic and didn't make it a political event (as they had feared he might). 

Don't know if you saw it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mian H Amin.

Kaniska said:


> You are spot on...and you are not supposed to and i am not expecting when i asked this question to you..But again..the same thing applies to you too...Being a Pakistani if you are answerable to me...then being an Indian I am not expecting anything or any kind of suggestion from a Pakistan too...Wheather the issue is with Indian Muslim or any other issue....Rest of your examples...
> 
> So if you peep into our issues...Indian will also do the same....



for your kind information its not us who get involved YOU started it from East Pakistan. so dont mourn when it comes to you.
plus Indian muslims are our brothers in kith and kin. so if they will call us for help we will help them out


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> HEIGHT OF BIAS AGAINST MODI (Credit NDTV):
> 
> Was watching a debate on his Speech, the question was - WHY DID HE ADDRESSED THE WOMEN IN FICCI GATHERING AS "BHENO AUR MATAO" (SISTERS & MOTHERS), HE WAS "STEREOTYPING WOMEN"



I was watching the program too this morning. NDTV's Gargi Rawat's biasness soon after Modi's speach was so blatant.... it's really shameful. Felt pity on NDTV.. kind of level they stoop to act as Comgress's dalal is beyond journalistic ethics. She was desperately trying to pick on silly things like how he was comparing Kalawati with Jassuben & that he was talking about issues pertaining to women who are nowhere near to the level of ladies present at the audience. 

& they had a ready-made guest as well to analyse & discredit Modi.

God have mercy on these sold out dalal TV channels.... 

What they need to realize is that English viewing public are far more clued up & independent with their intentions... & the more propaganda they flaunt against Modi is going to be detrimental to Congress's interest. They will only end up adding more supporters to Modi's camp due to their blatant spiteful journalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Android

Anyways guy when is modi bhai going to deliver speech at Netaji Stadium, Kolkata


----------



## SamantK

Mian H Amin. said:


> 1) that what you think, muslims in hayderabad love him more that they like modi, so that what you think that he is not of that level.
> 2) 3 of his cabnit ministers got sentence for getting involved in those riots. plus Its a given fact that police were directed by gujrat govt not to stop hindu terrorists, ( term used by mr shinde and indian foreign minister) if you dont know may be you should watch indian bollywood movie one of which amitabh g played the role of police commissioner in that movie.
> 3) Rather than being an indian PM i would love to stay as what i am a Common Pak.
> 4) Sorry i used the wrong word, yea he havent got Sentenced YET. btu he have faced death threats. and has been targeted to kill. you can watch that video on youtube.


 you do not know anything about India, leave alone Hyderabad..


----------



## Rangila

Why you must Narendra Modi ? Because the World bank says, "Gujarat roads closer to international standards" ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamantK

arp2041 said:


> HEIGHT OF BIAS AGAINST MODI (Credit NDTV):
> 
> Was watching a debate on his Speech, the question was - WHY DID HE ADDRESSED THE WOMEN IN FICCI GATHERING AS "BHENO AUR MATAO" (SISTERS & MOTHERS), HE WAS "STEREOTYPING WOMEN"
> 
> @KRAIT @JanjaWeed @samantk @Abingdonboy @kurup @Dillinger @Ayush Can you Beat that???



I can't imagine what sellouts these news houses are, the news is presented with a bias and the biased opinion is peppered in the debate opening statement! The dalals could not find anything worth criticizing and so its usual to attack the person rather than the content. 

Then I'm sure it was congress and the recent shift to social media which launched a #Feku trend on twitter and it was the most trending topic, but it was overtaken by the supporters of Modi..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

samantk said:


> I can't imagine what sellouts these news houses are, the news is presented with a bias and the biased opinion is peppered in the debate opening statement! The dalals could not find anything worth criticizing and so its usual to attack the person rather than the content.
> 
> Then I'm sure it was congress and the recent shift to social media which launched a #Feku trend on twitter and it was the most trending topic, but it was overtaken by the supporters of Modi..




Bhudu/feku says "boss" thats okey, but not NAMO saying behno aur matao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

arp2041 said:


> HEIGHT OF BIAS AGAINST MODI (Credit NDTV):
> 
> Was watching a debate on his Speech, the question was - WHY DID HE ADDRESSED THE WOMEN IN FICCI GATHERING AS "BHENO AUR MATAO" (SISTERS & MOTHERS), HE WAS "STEREOTYPING WOMEN"
> 
> 
> @KRAIT @JanjaWeed @samantk @Abingdonboy @kurup @Dillinger @Ayush Can you Beat that???



no arp, I definitely can't.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila




----------



## Rangila




----------



## Rangila

Incorruptible in WikiLeaks, Narendra Modi smiles - Indian Express


----------



## Rangila

Emergent notices issued to Congress President Sonia, others

She is in europe since 15 days, nobody knows where she is, and for did she go....


----------



## Dillinger

kurup said:


> This is what I find confusing
> 
> 
> 
> What is the role Advani playing ?? If he is trying to fill the role of ABV and be a "pithamaha" for BJP as a correction force , I am fine with that.But if he still has PM dreams , I think he should know that the time has gone past that and he is too old for that know.
> 
> @Dillinger : Can you explain what is the root problem between RSS and Modi ?? Isn't Modi a sanghi ??
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing surprising .



Modi's a sanghi, yes he's into Hindu consolidation BUT not at the cost of pragmatism or good policy making. While the RSS and VHP see it as single and ultimate agenda for Modi it is one of many that are part of his equation. He wants to project a different image. 

For detailed info I suggest you read the following and all its parts:- Manushi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kazhugu

lol this is just for fun....found it on reddit on a thread about Rajiv Gandhi being a middleman for saab.....







https://www.wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/1973NEWDE04617_b.html



> MRS. TARKESWARI SINHA' S " WALK OUT" AND LATER RETURN TO
> SESSION DREW PRESS NOTICE AS DID NIJALINGAPPA' S STATEMENT THAT
> CONGRESS( R) LIKE A BEEHIVE WITH MRS. GANDHI AS QUEEN BEE. WHEN
> SHE GOES THE SMALLER BEES WILL FLY AWAY AND HIVE COLLAPSE.



so this is where pappu gandhi took his bee hive quote from.....


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kazhugu




----------



## Ki[[er1

JanjaWeed said:


> I was watching the program too this morning. NDTV's Gargi Rawat's biasness soon after Modi's speach was so blatant.... it's really shameful. Felt pity on NDTV.. kind of level they stoop to act as Comgress's dalal is beyond journalistic ethics. She was desperately trying to pick on silly things like how he was comparing Kalawati with Jassuben & that he was talking about issues pertaining to women who are nowhere near to the level of ladies present at the audience.
> 
> & they had a ready-made guest as well to analyse & discredit Modi.
> 
> God have mercy on these sold out dalal TV channels....
> 
> What they need to realize is that English viewing public are far more clued up & independent with their intentions... & the more propaganda they flaunt against Modi is going to be detrimental to Congress's interest. They will only end up adding more supporters to Modi's camp due to their blatant spiteful journalism.


Not only NDTV, Please watch CNN IBN. My god.. both Husband and Wife(Rajdeep and Sagrika) are congress A$$ licker


----------



## JanjaWeed

'Ki[[er1 said:


> Not only NDTV, Please watch CNN IBN. My god.. both Husband and Wife(Rajdeep and Sagrika) are congress A$$ licker



Oh ya... have seen those couple of suckers suckin up! Thank God that channel is not broadcasted around here. Or else we would have had to put up with two of a kind!


----------



## arp2041

Yaar pls batado Rahul Baba ko 6 vote kisney diye??

I mean voting for Congress is one thing & voting for RG as leader, Seriously??

Sometimes I wonder even RG follows my this thread 

But than it makes only 1 vote, where did rest 5 came from??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> Yaar pls batado Rahul Baba ko 6 vote kisney diye??
> 
> I mean voting for Congress is one thing & voting for RG as leader, Seriously??
> 
> Sometimes I wonder even RG follows my this thread
> 
> But than it makes only 1 vote, where did rest 5 came from??



Maybe owl baba is on PDF  , registered from multiple ID's.


----------



## Kaniska

Mian H Amin. said:


> for your kind information its not us who get involved YOU started it from East Pakistan. so dont mourn when it comes to you.
> plus *Indian muslims are our brothers in kith and kin*. so if they will call us for help we will help them out



What about Muslim brothers from Iraq,Syria,Ujhigur,Baloch people and those innocent tribal pastun people who are facing the death every day? Or they are less Muslims than the Muslims of India.....

Any way it is nice to know that you think Muslims as your brothers.....But again, I donot mind...if any of my Indian brother think some one as a cousin brother too...Beleive me...I respect your opinion but again feeling pity for the poor Pakistani Muslim people who have been killed either by US or by your Army every day...

At the end of the it is your call, and i feel great that you are thinking my brothers as your brother too....


----------



## INDIAISM

arp2041 said:


> Yaar pls batado Rahul Baba ko 6 vote kisney diye??
> 
> I mean voting for Congress is one thing & voting for RG as leader, Seriously??
> 
> Sometimes I wonder even RG follows my this thread
> 
> But than it makes only 1 vote, where did rest 5 came from??



People who voted for RG
DarkPrince , doublemaster , Icewolf , imran_ind , JonAsad , TheRafael00000
....
Why i am not shocked..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

@INDIAISM pls tell how did you get the members' name??

I am not able to see the member list.

BTW, I have asked webby to close the POLL.


----------



## Dillinger

arp2041 said:


> @INDIAISM pls tell how did you get the members' name??
> 
> I am not able to see the member list.
> 
> BTW, I have asked webby to close the POLL.



Hows that possible, naam toh mujhe bhi dikhai de rahein hain. 

Achcha good night man, btw do we have a new mritunjai now, one with the "are you a christian" flair?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

*POLL IS CLOSED!!!!*​
FINAL RESULT:

*BJP/NDA with Narendra Modi as it's Leader 79 71.82%* (NEAR 3/4th MAJORITY)
BJP/NDA with someone else as it's Leader 9 8.18%
Congress/UPA with Rahul Gandhi as it's Leader 6 5.45%
Congress/UPA with someone else as it's Leader 9 8.18%
Third Front 4 3.64%
Will not Vote at all 3 2.73%

THOUGH THIS POLL DOESN'T IMPACT THE NATIONAL ELECTIONS BUT ATLEAST IT GIVES SOME HINT OF VOTER TREND.

I AM COUNTING THAT PDF INDIANS COME IN THIS CATEGORY OF INDIAN POPULATION - MIDDLE CLASS, ASPIRATIONAL, YOUNG, WANTING INDIA TO SEE AS A GREAT POWER, etc.......

THIS IS JUST A SMALL SAMPLE OF CRORES OF SUCH INDIANS, SO THIS POLL INDEED SAY A LOT.

BTW, I VOTED FOR CONGRESS UNDER RG AS A LEADER


----------



## INDIAISM

arp2041 said:


> @INDIAISM pls tell how did you get the members' name??
> 
> I am not able to see the member list.
> 
> BTW, I have asked webby to close the POLL.


Simple Logout and then open this thread...You will have View Poll option Click that....And Dhoom you will have the list...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mian H Amin.

Kaniska said:


> What about Muslim brothers from Iraq,Syria,Ujhigur,Baloch people and those innocent tribal pastun people who are facing the death every day? Or they are less Muslims than the Muslims of India.....
> 
> Any way it is nice to know that you think Muslims as your brothers.....But again, I donot mind...if any of my Indian brother think some one as a cousin brother too...Beleive me...I respect your opinion but again feeling pity for the poor Pakistani Muslim people who have been killed either by US or by your Army every day...
> 
> At the end of the it is your call, and i feel great that you are thinking my brothers as your brother too....



you know what, you are treating them same as you treated us before independence were we not your brothers then ?? forget it, its a lame excuse.
2nd dont took pitty for us, took pitty for those who you call your brother but burnt them alive in gujrat.


----------



## Kaniska

Mian H Amin. said:


> *you know what, you are treating them same as you treated us before independence were we not your brothers then* ?? forget it, its a lame excuse.
> 2nd dont took pitty for us, took pitty for those who you call your brother but burnt them alive in gujrat.



Dear friend...histroy of modern India is distorted..Neither I beleive in what i read in my histroy books nor you should also trust yours...If you feel that because of our betrayal Pakistan got created, then i do not have any answer to that...Because I feel that it is the best thing that happned to India is that India got partioned...Because we are two different people with different aspiration and mindset...So it is not matter of who treated bad or good..If also Indian politician treated well to Founder leader of your nation, Pakistan would have been created with a different reason...As i tell you again, we are different people...And please i donot want to go to these partition issues...

Who said that I am not finding pity on us....Our democratic system is not perfect..In our democratic system we have several flaws...that is why people Bajrang Dal and Owasi like people thrive in this country.....It is our mistake..It is black hole in our political system that we could not protect our Muslim and Sikh brothers not only in Gujurat, but also in Assam,Delhi, Bhagalpur, Rourkela and countless times in independent India...I am ashamed of it...None of the sane Indian people will tell that it is not black spot in our democratic and multicultural value system...

Even i would have supported you and and your argument if you would have told you are feeling pain not only because of Muslims of India but also Hindu people who are treated horribly in your nation....Are not those Hindu people are your brothers??...So the point is that in any rational symbolism if you maintain neutrality then people will not question you ...

Again I am not here to say that Gujurat is not a blot in our nation but what i would like to say that not only Gujurat there hundreds of riot happens in my counrty where ultimately my muslim brothers are always at a loss....And i will feel pain and i will feel sorry in front my countrymen for all those hundred of riots that happened after independence....

You donot know the politics of India...And i can understand you too...If you like to appriciate Muslim leaders...then follow some of the good leaders in Samajwadi Party and also in JD(U) of Nitish Kumar party...Indian muslim should consider them as a leader of the modern India rather than thugs like Owasi ...


----------



## Kazhugu

Cash for ticket: HC hauls up Sonia, Karnataka Cong chief - The Times of India

Priyanka Vadra, Prashant Bhushan flouted land law in Himachal - The New Indian Express


----------



## Marxist

*Arun Jaitley warns BJP elevation of Narendra Modi may help Cong win votes*

Amidst a rising clamour for projecting Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi as the party&#8217;s prime ministerial candidate, the BJP has been weighing Modi&#8217;s rising popularity against his potential to polarise the electorate. 

It is at this juncture that senior party leader Arun Jaitley is learnt to have cautioned party leaders against the Congress&#8217;s trap to polarise Muslim support to its advantage during his address to BJP national office-bearers and state unit chiefs on Sunday. 

Sources who were present at the meeting said Jaitley pointed out that in several states it was the regional parties who had more influence among the Muslim support base than the Congress. As a natural corollary, these parties should get more Muslim support during the elections. 

But Jaitley fears that the Congress may polarise the electorate in the run-up to polls. In this context, Jaitley was learnt to have highlighted the good show by the Congress in Uttar Pradesh during the 2009 elections. 

Sources said he reasoned that the Congress managed to rally Muslim support base in Terai region, an area with substantial Muslim population and closer to Ayodhya, in the state as it won 21 seats. Incidentally, the BJP had projected L K Advani, whose Rath Yatra for a temple at Ayodhya had polarised the state more than a decade ago, as its prime ministerial candidate in the last election. 

Apprehending that the Congress may again do so, the BJP leader was learnt to have cautioned party leaders not get provoked by the ruling party&#8217;s attempts and continue its tirade against the Congress for its alleged misgovernance. 

Given the fact that Advani was the original polariser of the BJP and Modi emerged as a new polarising figure a decade latter, Jaitley&#8217;s remarks evoked curiousity within the party. However, sources sought to assert that his remarks were not aimed at any particular person but more against the Congress&#8217; design. &#8220;His remarks on this issue were not against any person&#8217;s polarising potential. It was against Congress&#8217; trick to polarise the electorate. He cautioned party leaders to be aware of this old Congress trick of polarisation and avoid getting into this trap,&#8221; said a source. 

The day-long strategy meeting finalised a six-month programme to reach out to electorate with an eye on early elections. Meanwhile, on Monday, the party indicated that it will begin candidate selection process from second half of May after Karnataka elections get over.

Arun Jaitley warns BJP elevation of Narendra Modi may help Cong win votes - Indian Express Mobile

PM aspirant no 3 raised his voice ,he is concerned of Muslim vote consolidation ....


----------



## Rangila

Bharatkalyan97: Why are Indian Marxists anti Hindu? by Vijaya Rajiva


----------



## Rangila

narendra modi - role model
bhuddu ghandhi - LOL model

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Can India afford to have a PM like this:












Know thy Katju Barfi...


----------



## Rangila

Do Indians want their PM like this:


Truth about Rahul


----------



## IceCold

Don't know much on Indian democratic setup but would like to educate myself......i am a bit amazed seeing the poll results no matter even if it represents a fraction of Indians on this forum, my question is this how come Congress is so unpopular specially against BJP...........is it because of Rahul Gandhi?
From an outsider point of view, Congress under the leadership of Manmohan Singh (forgive me if i spell him wrong) has given India the economic rise, made India an accepted nuclear power while keeping outside of NPT and other treaties. What is the decision factor that Indians are looking for in the upcoming elections? Anyone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIAISM

IceCold said:


> Don't know much on Indian democratic setup but would like to educate myself......i am a bit amazed seeing the poll results no matter even if it represents a fraction of Indians on this forum, my question is this how come Congress is so unpopular specially against BJP...........is it because of Rahul Gandhi?
> From an outsider point of view, Congress under the leadership of Manmohan Singh (forgive me if i spell him wrong) has given India the economic rise, made India an accepted nuclear power while keeping outside of NPT and other treaties. What is the decision factor that Indians are looking for in the upcoming elections? Anyone?


1}2G Scam
2}Coal Scam
3}CWG Scam
4}Agusta Deal Scam
5}High Inflation
6}Adarsh Society Scam

Do they still need anything else to get unpopular..


----------



## Marxist

IceCold said:


> Don't know much on Indian democratic setup but would like to educate myself......i am a bit amazed seeing the poll results no matter even if it represents a fraction of Indians on this forum, my question is this how come Congress is so unpopular specially against BJP...........is it because of Rahul Gandhi?
> From an outsider point of view, Congress under the leadership of Manmohan Singh (forgive me if i spell him wrong) has given India the economic rise, made India an accepted nuclear power while keeping outside of NPT and other treaties. What is the decision factor that Indians are looking for in the upcoming elections? Anyone?



Main reason may be corruption the scandals like 2G scam ,Coal Scam and lot of other scams tarnished Congress and prime ministers image plus the price rise issues


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> *POLL IS CLOSED!!!!*​
> FINAL RESULT:
> 
> *BJP/NDA with Narendra Modi as it's Leader 79 71.82%* (NEAR 3/4th MAJORITY)
> BJP/NDA with someone else as it's Leader 9 8.18%
> Congress/UPA with Rahul Gandhi as it's Leader 6 5.45%
> Congress/UPA with someone else as it's Leader 9 8.18%
> Third Front 4 3.64%
> Will not Vote at all 3 2.73%
> 
> THOUGH THIS POLL DOESN'T IMPACT THE NATIONAL ELECTIONS BUT ATLEAST IT GIVES SOME HINT OF VOTER TREND.
> 
> I AM COUNTING THAT PDF INDIANS COME IN THIS CATEGORY OF INDIAN POPULATION - MIDDLE CLASS, ASPIRATIONAL, YOUNG, WANTING INDIA TO SEE AS A GREAT POWER, etc.......
> 
> THIS IS JUST A SMALL SAMPLE OF CRORES OF SUCH INDIANS, SO THIS POLL INDEED SAY A LOT.
> 
> BTW, I VOTED FOR CONGRESS UNDER RG AS A LEADER



@arp2041 , @Dillinger , @INDIAISM : Are you guys sure you cannot see who voted for whom ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

IceCold said:


> Don't know much on Indian democratic setup but would like to educate myself......i am a bit amazed seeing the poll results no matter even if it represents a fraction of Indians on this forum, my question is this how come Congress is so unpopular specially against BJP...........is it because of Rahul Gandhi?
> From an outsider point of view, Congress under the leadership of Manmohan Singh (forgive me if i spell him wrong) has given India the economic rise, made India an accepted nuclear power while keeping outside of NPT and other treaties. What is the decision factor that Indians are looking for in the upcoming elections? Anyone?



Yes, I would have agreed with you on UPA-1, but on UPA-2 the less said the better.

Nearly each month we have a new scam, the new scam breaks the record of Previous scam & Rs ___ Lakh crore scam is now like buying vegetables.

Our Economy is at it's lowest GDP growth rate in a decade, this when UPA-1 brought it at the peak once around 2007 with 9.6%, now we are finding hard to even clock 5%.

Add to this, the fact that we have Inflation, Rupee depreciation, Oil Prices rising, decreasing law & order situation, trust of foreign investors waning, increasing divide in society + anti-incumbency setting in many parts of India.

+ Congress after MMS, nor has any LEADER nor has any VISION to take India to new heights.

To be really fair to RG, he is NO leader, if it was not for his surname, he wouldn't have even dared to enter politics. Comparing him to Modi is a JOKE as there is no comparison at all. Modi has PROVEN track record, while RG has nothing to show for himself other than him being a GANDHI. I am sorry to say, this is India of 21st century, we don't vote for someone's surname. 

+ Congress/UPA is ruling India for past 9/10 years, to maintain a proper BALANCE in a Democracy, it's better they sit in opposition benches for atleast next 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

Sagarika Ghose caught lying on Twitter about Narendra Modi | Niti Central

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Party is over for Congress | Niti Central


----------



## arp2041

kurup said:


> @arp2041 , @Dillinger , @INDIAISM : Are you guys sure you cannot see who voted for whom ??




Thanks @kurup wonder how do we do that???

@Abingdonboy @sancho mates, why didn't you voted in the Poll??

Your Opinion is the MOST BALANCED & MOST RATIONAL among all Indians here, would have been better if we can know your Political Stand.

Thanks In Advance


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> Thanks @kurup wonder how do we do that???
> 
> @Abingdonboy @sancho mates, why didn't you voted in the Poll??
> 
> Your Opinion is the MOST BALANCED & MOST RATIONAL among all Indians here, would have been better if we can know your Political Stand.
> 
> Thanks In Advance



Lol, @arp2041 a number of reasons, for me, to not vote. Firstly I am already accused of being a BJP/Modi supporter and at the same time a Congress/Rahul supporter AT THE SAME TIME which leads to a certain section of the membership unleashing unnecessary personal attacks. 


Secondly, I am still (and will be for the foreseeable future) on the fence about the elections. Whilst I know Modi's track record of developmental and business sense in Gujrat there are a few things I am still uneasy about with him and as such I would like him to clarify and clearly state some of his views and beliefs. 


Wrt Rahul, I do not wish to see him anywhere near the PM position, putting aside the unconstitutional dynasty he is from, he has almost 0 leadership or high-office experience and seemingly has little genuine merit to be the highest elected official in one of the most significant and powerful nations on Earth. Rahul has done nothing to prove to me that if he enters office he will move India into a better position. At least Modi is running on an economic/development platform, I have zero idea what Rahul is running on other than his surname. 


With the likes of MMS at the helm of the govt I had some faith that he and the likes of Chidambaram and Montek Singh would lead India in a good path on the economic front or at the very least be sure what to do when things weren't going so well. Rahul has a degree in, what, Political science? I fail to see how that will help him run India. 


The fact is the next PM will be in office in a key period 2014-19 which is smack bang in the timeline for a second set of major economic reforms, under the likes of MMS or Modi I am certain these would go through, I cannot, hand on heart, say Rahul would/could do these. 



Thirdly, I am not an Indian citizen and as such I cannot and will not be voting in the general elections come 2014 so my opinion and beliefs are entirely irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> Thanks @kurup wonder how do we do that???
> 
> @Abingdonboy @sancho mates, why didn't you voted in the Poll??
> 
> Your Opinion is the MOST BALANCED & MOST RATIONAL among all Indians here, would have been better if we can know your Political Stand.
> 
> Thanks In Advance


 @arp2041 

All you have to do is go to any of the number of votes (i.e ; _*79*_ for _BJP/NDA with Narendra Modi as it's Leader_ or _*9 *_for _BJP/NDA with someone else as it's Leader_) and click it.

It will show the poll status with voters .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Is Modi India


----------



## kurup

Found some of these interesting pictures'


Sonia Gandhi preparing a speech.. 4+ decades in India, but can't even read an Indian script .









This is from Pratap Simha's column in Kannada Prabha newspaper on Saturday. Ultimate tribute to









Rahul Gandhi was in Party Mood after 26/11 attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Media demonising Narendra Modi | Niti Central


----------



## Rangila

Rediff Ballot: Who should be India's next PM? - Rediff.com India News


----------



## sancho

arp2041 said:


> Thanks @kurup wonder how do we do that???
> 
> @Abingdonboy @sancho mates, why didn't you voted in the Poll??
> 
> Your Opinion is the MOST BALANCED & MOST RATIONAL among all Indians here, would have been better if we can know your Political Stand.
> 
> Thanks In Advance



Because I simply know way too less about Indian politics and politicans, so all I say in these kind of threads are mainly general statements that works for every elections all over the world. Something like not to be blinded by a single person, but to take a deeper look into the policies of the party he or she stands for, because that is what really matters! Politicians can and will say anything to be elected, but it's always the party that controls things not individuals. Be it Obama, MMS, Modi, or others (I think Merkel and Putin are exceptions, because they kick competitors early), they all are limited to what their parties and in most cases even their coalition partners want.

However, but I do try to follow these threads too, since I want to understand the real differences and what changes might come for India, if a new government would be elected. I think that's the minimum what we should do, keep ourselfs informed, even if we can't really contribute to discussions on this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

After beehive, the honeytrap: Modi woos businesswomen - The Times of India


----------



## Rangila

Anti-Modi propaganda is sign of Congress&#8217;s frustration | Niti Central


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Thirdly, I am not an Indian citizen and as such I cannot and will not be voting in the general elections come 2014 so my opinion and beliefs are entirely irrelevant.



@Abingdonboy In this Poll people across the border VOTED so that they can some how INFLUENCE the real elections.

They look more worried about who will Indians elect than the Indians themselves.

Even when they will have NO SAY in the real elections.

I am sure that considering this, I reserve the right to ask the OPINIONS of People of Indian Origin (as they are more Indian than people across the borders).

As is the case, this poll & this thread will have minimal effect on the real elections, but what we want here is a Healthy discussion/debate/Opinions, so that Indians can make up there mind as to whom they want to elect.

I don't want to counter you on your Preferences as this is your Democratic CHOICE, i just wanted to know the opinions of more Mature Indian members here, which i think i got, Thanks for that.


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> @Abingdonboy In this Poll people across the border VOTED so that they can some how INFLUENCE the real elections.
> 
> They look more worried about who will Indians elect than the Indians themselves.
> 
> Even when they will have NO SAY in the real elections.
> 
> I am sure that considering this, I reserve the right to ask the OPINIONS of People of Indian Origin (as they are more Indian than people across the borders).
> 
> As is the case, this poll & this thread will have minimal effect on the real elections, but what we want here is a Healthy discussion/debate/Opinions, so that Indians can make up there mind as to whom they want to elect.
> 
> I don't want to counter you on your Preferences as this is your Democratic CHOICE, i just wanted to know the opinions of more Mature Indian members here, which i think i got, Thanks for that.



Fair enough @arp2041. But even if I wanted to vote on the poll, I couldn't. Like I said- I'm still complelty on the fence about the whole thing and would like certain things to become clearer before I make up my mind one way or another.


----------



## Bang Galore

The real world is a different place. How is one expected to vote in Karnataka? Vote for Modi? How? By voting for the most corrupt bunch of people that Karnataka has ever seen? No matter what Modi's personal popularity is, the BJP has committed suicide in Karnataka and considering that they gave the BJP 19 seats in the last elections, that is nothing short of a major disaster for the BJP & Mr. Modi if he wishes to be PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Abingdonboy said:


> Fair enough @arp2041. But even if I wanted to vote on the poll, I couldn't. Like I said- I'm still complelty on the fence about the whole thing and would like certain things to become clearer before I make up my mind one way or another.


 @Abingdonboy I understand your dilemma, but all i wanted to say is that every one deserves a SECOND CHANCE, one can't accuse a person of something for lifelong (this when no Court have found him guilty), even Congress Got Second (even third, fourth, etc.) chances after 1984, this when the PM of India at that time openly said that "Earth Shakes when a Huge tree falls". We may never know exactly what happened in 2002, but we can't take it's burden for all time. Modi (if elected) will have to be many times more careful in his dealings than any other party leader since not just Indian eyes but even the World eyes would be closely monitoring his each & every move, believe me, He would have to act more SECULAR than the so called SECULARISTS themselves, b'coz he knows very well that one mistake & his Political career would be FINISHED. Not just that, he will make all chances of a BJP comeback NIL for atleast a decade & half. (this is just my opinion)


----------



## Rangila

MUST READ, even for Pakistanis.

Ruminations.......: Dear Mr Javed Akhtar,



Bang Galore said:


> The real world is a different place. How is one expected to vote in Karnataka? Vote for Modi? How? By voting for the most corrupt bunch of people that Karnataka has ever seen? No matter what Modi's personal popularity is, the BJP has committed suicide in Karnataka and considering that they gave the BJP 19 seats in the last elections, that is nothing short of a major disaster for the BJP & Mr. Modi if he wishes to be PM.



As an Indian citizen, not wanting to vote for BJP in Karnataka, who would you vote for, if not BJP?


----------



## Bang Galore

Rangila said:


> As an Indian citizen, not wanting to vote for BJP in Karnataka, who would you vote for, if not BJP?




In Karnataka? Certainly for the Congress. No other option. I was speaking about the later LS elections where even if one wanted to vote for Modi, there is way too much baggage of the state BJP for it to work.


----------



## Rangila

&#8220;Compare Development Models in India, I am sure BJP will emerge as the best performer&#8221; Shri Modi at Karyakarta Sammelan in Kolkata « Home | www.narendramodi.in



Bang Galore said:


> In Karnataka? Certainly for the Congress. No other option. I was speaking about the later LS elections where even if one wanted to vote for Modi, there is way too much baggage of the state BJP for it to work.




Why?
Is Congress clean in Karnataka?


----------



## minhnh10

................


----------



## Bang Galore

Rangila said:


> Why?
> Is Congress clean in Karnataka?



Everything is relative. Never this bad, never this irresponsible. I voted for the BJP, they certainly can't expect to be rewarded for their _"performance"._ The Congress (or the JD(S)) gets the default vote, it is the BJP that loses the election more than anyone else winning it .


----------



## Abingdonboy

arp2041 said:


> @Abingdonboy I understand your dilemma, but all i wanted to say is that every one deserves a SECOND CHANCE, one can't accuse a person of something for lifelong (this when no Court have found him guilty), even Congress Got Second (even third, fourth, etc.) chances after 1984, this when the PM of India at that time openly said that "Earth Shakes when a Huge tree falls". We may never know exactly what happened in 2002, but we can't take it's burden for all time. Modi (if elected) will have to be many times more careful in his dealings than any other party leader since not just Indian eyes but even the World eyes would be closely monitoring his each & every move, believe me, He would have to act more SECULAR than the so called SECULARISTS themselves, b'coz he knows very well that one mistake & his Political career would be FINISHED. Not just that, he will make all chances of a BJP comeback NIL for atleast a decade & half. (this is just my opinion)



I get all this @arp2041 and I think we've had similar conversations in the past. I am not just referring to 2002 when I talk about clarifications. I am really referencing his more general stance on religious tolerance and the like. I have little idea how he feels on the minorities of India or even in a general idea if he sees himself as a Hindu-nationalist (I won't use the Hindutva term as that is abused) or purely an Indian above all else. I know he has said he believes in "India-first" and this is what I believe too, but I want to feel that this is his genuine stance and not just political showboating. 

To be the leader of India you cannot be anything but a secularist anymore, this shouldn't even be question, you just have to be.

Additionally I have my reservations on him by the fact that under him Gujarat is under prohibition. I don't want him to come into office and then embark upon a moral-policing drive across India. This is not what 21st century India needs. 

Also I would be really interested in seeing his specific economic and development plans ie what he expects to do, what he will focus on etc. I'd like to know if it is the economy and development where he'd focus his attention on, which is all I'd really want any future PM of India to do. 


Like I say, I'm not necessarily anti-Modi I'd just like the picture of him as a PM to become clearer. 


In fact, if anyone was to look back over my posts that relate to Modi, they'd see I have massively toned down my feelings to Modi and would infact be open to his election if I get a few specific clarifications. 


The 2002 issue is at the back of my mind now as I think time has shown he wasn't criminally implicated. The question of him escaping punishment doesn't really exisit in my mind anymore as I have seen the Police were given a free hand in going after the animals who were really to blame and incredibly high officials are now in prison for their part in the 2002 events and this is unprecedented in Indian history. 

I am almost certain that if Modi had been culpable that he'd be rotting in a cell right now especially with a Congress federal govt in power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@Bang Galore

So you are saying that though BJP may lose the assembly elections in Karnataka, it still can win good no. of seats in LS elections??

BTW, How much effect will Yeddy have on both elections?? Is BJP trying to woo him back??


----------



## Kazhugu

Bang Galore said:


> Everything is relative. Never this bad, never this irresponsible. I voted for the BJP, they certainly can't expect to be rewarded for their _"performance"._ The Congress (or the JD(S)) gets the default vote, it is the BJP that loses the election more than anyone else winning it .



i respect ur choice in karnataka.....but should not that logic be applied at the center and the default vote go to bjp where no other party has been this bad and never this irresponsible like the congress........



arp2041 said:


> @Bang Galore
> 
> So you are saying that though BJP may lose the assembly elections in Karnataka, it still can win good no. of seats in LS elections??
> 
> BTW, How much effect will Yeddy have on both elections?? Is BJP trying to woo him back??



yeddy wll be back in bjp if the d-4 of bjp is sidelined........


@Abingdonboy



> Additionally I have my reservations on him by the fact that under him Gujarat is under prohibition. I don't want him to come into office and then embark upon a moral-policing drive across India. This is not what 21st century India needs.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...eneral-elections-2014-a-55.html#ixzz2PyedjIwo



dudeeee...prohibition has been place in gujarat not because of modi....but because of gandhiji......... why blame modi for that ? what other "iinstance" of moral policing have u come across ? infact read the madhu kishwar article on how he is dead opposed to groups like VHP in gujarat and has completely sidelined them.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Bang Galore said:


> Everything is relative. Never this bad, never this irresponsible. I voted for the BJP, they certainly can't expect to be rewarded for their _"performance"._ The Congress (or the JD(S)) gets the default vote, it is the BJP that loses the election more than anyone else winning it .



I see.
You are taking refuge in being selective in wordings, little short of saying you are juggling with words.
But never mind. lets come to facts.

To start with:

Congress in Karnataka hit by floods scam by This is Karnataka : Naheed Ataulla's blog-The Times Of India


----------



## Bang Galore

Kazhugu said:


> yeddy wll be back in bjp if the d-4 of bjp is sidelined........



Why? To fight corruption in the centre with the help of corrupt, indicted by lokayukta chaps like Yeddy? 

To your other point, you still have to vote the same corrupt bunch here if you want to vote for the BJP. It is not like they are bringing in any fresh faces. This is the most cynical, corrupt, shameless bunch of politicians that Karnataka has ever seen.


----------



## Abingdonboy

Kazhugu said:


> @Abingdonboy
> 
> 
> 
> dudeeee...prohibition has been place in gujarat not because of modi....but because of gandhiji......... why blame modi for that ?



I am aware sir, however Modi has been CM for 3 terms now and the policy in still in place. He's apparently "business-minded" and Prohibition is a major "turn-off" for foreign visitors and by extension foreign investment. If he had wanted to lift it I'm sure he would/could have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Rangila said:


> I see.
> You are taking refuge in being selective in wordings, little short of saying you are juggling with words.
> But never mind. lets come to facts.



Not juggling. Made myself very clear. The BJP is in power now, they have run the most corrupt government in Karnataka's history. If the Congress(or the JD(S)) is corrupt, guess the people of Karnataka will have to deal with them in the next election. Just because you have a particular preference, doesn't mean one should vote for this shameless, corrupt bunch. Opinion polls already suggest a BJP debacle and that is what it will be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kazhugu

Abingdonboy said:


> I am aware sir, however Modi has been CM for 3 terms now and the policy in still in place. He's apparently "business-minded" and Prohibition is a major "turn-off" for foreign visitors and by extension foreign investment. If he had wanted to lift it I'm sure he would/could have.



foreigners can have alchohol.......

and you have to understand that this is a sentimental issue for gujaratis being the land of Gandhi and all......

but i agree that prohibition should be lifted in gujarat.....

my only point is he did no start that.....and he has not embarked on anything that can be called "moral policing"......people have a very wrong perception on modi....thanks to 24*7 propaganda by media......

the media is so modi-phobic that yesterday after ficci speech the media was discussing not the content of his speech....but rather concentrated on his adrressingg the ladies there as "maa- bhen"...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kazhugu

Bang Galore said:


> Why? To fight corruption in the centre with the help of corrupt, indicted by lokayukta chaps like Yeddy?
> 
> To your other point, you still have to vote the same corrupt bunch here if you want to vote for the BJP. It is not like they are bringing in any fresh faces. This is the most cynical, corrupt, shameless bunch of politicians that Karnataka has ever seen.



u did not answer my point......

you said ur default vote will go to congress/jd(s) since the bjp has failed to perform in karnataka...i respect that......but then the current central govt is the most corrupt and shameless in recent memory....definitely worse than the nda regime....so should not the default vote for "*lok sabha*" (not karnataka state assembly) go to NDA ?

u still can have a congress govt in state and nda govt in center.....


----------



## Bang Galore

arp2041 said:


> @Bang Galore
> 
> So you are saying that though BJP may lose the assembly elections in Karnataka, it still can win good no. of seats in LS elections??
> 
> BTW, How much effect will Yeddy have on both elections?? Is BJP trying to woo him back??




Possible but unlikely. It did happen for Vajpayee but the people of Karnataka has a special relationship with him. Not so clear this time.

Yeddy will damage BJP but the BJP would still lose with or without Yeddy.


----------



## Kazhugu

Bang Galore said:


> Yeddy will damage BJP but the BJP would still lose with or without Yeddy.



there was not much damage in the local body elections.....

bjp+kjp+bsr congress won more local body seats than the undivided parivar won in 2007......


----------



## Soumitra

Marxist said:


> *Arun Jaitley warns BJP elevation of Narendra Modi may help Cong win votes*
> 
> Amidst a rising clamour for projecting Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi as the partys prime ministerial candidate, the BJP has been weighing Modis rising popularity against his potential to polarise the electorate.
> 
> It is at this juncture that senior party leader Arun Jaitley is learnt to have cautioned party leaders against the Congresss trap to polarise Muslim support to its advantage during his address to BJP national office-bearers and state unit chiefs on Sunday.
> 
> Sources who were present at the meeting said Jaitley pointed out that in several states it was the regional parties who had more influence among the Muslim support base than the Congress. As a natural corollary, these parties should get more Muslim support during the elections.
> 
> But Jaitley fears that the Congress may polarise the electorate in the run-up to polls. In this context, Jaitley was learnt to have highlighted the good show by the Congress in Uttar Pradesh during the 2009 elections.
> 
> Sources said he reasoned that the Congress managed to rally Muslim support base in Terai region, an area with substantial Muslim population and closer to Ayodhya, in the state as it won 21 seats. Incidentally, the BJP had projected L K Advani, whose Rath Yatra for a temple at Ayodhya had polarised the state more than a decade ago, as its prime ministerial candidate in the last election.
> 
> Apprehending that the Congress may again do so, the BJP leader was learnt to have cautioned party leaders not get provoked by the ruling partys attempts and continue its tirade against the Congress for its alleged misgovernance.
> 
> Given the fact that Advani was the original polariser of the BJP and Modi emerged as a new polarising figure a decade latter, Jaitleys remarks evoked curiousity within the party. However, sources sought to assert that his remarks were not aimed at any particular person but more against the Congress design. His remarks on this issue were not against any persons polarising potential. It was against Congress trick to polarise the electorate. He cautioned party leaders to be aware of this old Congress trick of polarisation and avoid getting into this trap, said a source.
> 
> The day-long strategy meeting finalised a six-month programme to reach out to electorate with an eye on early elections. Meanwhile, on Monday, the party indicated that it will begin candidate selection process from second half of May after Karnataka elections get over.
> 
> Arun Jaitley warns BJP elevation of Narendra Modi may help Cong win votes - Indian Express Mobile
> 
> PM aspirant no 3 raised his voice ,he is concerned of Muslim vote consolidation ....



Very hard to believe. Arun Jaitely is one of the biggest supporter of NaMo


----------



## Bang Galore

Kazhugu said:


> u did not answer my point......
> 
> you said ur default vote will go to congress/jd(s) since the bjp has failed to perform in karnataka...i respect that......but then the current central govt is the most corrupt and shameless in recent memory....definitely worse than the nda regime....so should not the default vote for "*lok sabha*" (not karnataka state assembly) go to NDA ?
> 
> u still can have a congress govt in state and nda govt in center.....



Theoretically you are correct but the BJP representatives for the LS are part of the same corrupt bunch who looted Karnataka, so how do you vote for them to get a supposedly clean government at the centre.

It also goes beyond corruption, the BJP in Karnataka have disgraced themselves every which way and were very incompetent in governance. The proof of the pudding is in the eating. Almost all of Karnataka thinks nostalgically of S.M.Krishna's government. That says everything.


----------



## Kazhugu

Bang Galore said:


> Theoretically you are correct but the BJP representatives for the LS are part of the same corrupt bunch who looted Karnataka, so how do you vote for them to get a supposedly clean government at the centre.
> 
> It also goes beyon corruption, the BJP in Karnataka have disgraced themselves every which way and were very incompetent in governance. The proof of the pudding is in the eating. Almost all of Karnataka thinks nostalgically of S.M.Krishna's government. That says everything.



as i said i respect ur choice abt congress in karnataka....i hear some very good things about the bjp governance under shettar...but as i said lets forget about the vidhan sabha elections.... the point im raising is whether ur experience of bjp (as perceived by you) in state going to affect ur choice in the center where we have the most notoriously corrupt and inept regiime in recent memory stumbling towards the finish line with absolutely nothing to show for ?

the ls elections are about who would give a good governance in center...so should you not vote out congress from the center while at the same time voting in congress,which u see as lesser evil, in karnataka ?

i think you would agree with me when i say the nda regime was much more performing than the current upa regime.....

it would sound hypocritical to vote out bjp because they did not perform, bu again vote for congress since all are same....why not apply the "all are same" princi and vote for bjp.....



Soumitra said:


> Very hard to believe. Arun Jaitely is one of the biggest supporter of NaMo



dude read the link...it all conjecture.......he did not say anything the media is attributing to him......



> It is at this juncture that senior party leader Arun Jaitley is *learnt to have cautioned party leaders against the Congress&#8217;s trap to polarise Muslim support* to its advantage during his address to BJP national office-bearers and state unit chiefs on Sunday.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...eneral-elections-2014-a-56.html#ixzz2PypapMbn



it might also be in reference to the recent advani statement that "remember ayodhya with pride" or the loony statements from the likes of togadia.........

this is why i say media is the one of the biggest enemy of this country....


----------



## Rangila

Bang Galore said:


> Not juggling. Made myself very clear. The BJP is in power now, they have run the most corrupt government in Karnataka's history. If the Congress(or the JD(S)) is corrupt, guess the people of Karnataka will have to deal with them in the next election. Just because you have a particular preference, doesn't mean one should vote for this shameless, corrupt bunch. Opinion *polls already suggest a BJP debacle and that is what it will be*.




Karnataka election Opinion poll, Karnataka ELECTION SURVEY RESULT, who will win in Karnataka polls 2013,Karnataka Opinion Poll 2013, Karnataka Opinion poll result 2013, Karnataka assembly election expected win.
Above is latest, just six days ago.
I wonder, which gibreal came and whispered in your ears about Congress getting more seats?


----------



## Rangila

Karnataka High Court issues emergent notices to Congress president Sonia Gandhi, others : Karnataka, News - India Today

And this is today's news on corruption.


----------



## Kazhugu

Bang Galore said:


> ......... If the Congress(or the JD(S)) is corrupt, guess the people of Karnataka will have to deal with them in the next election..........



my point exactly...punish BJp for their alleged misgovernance in KA....but should not the same punishment meted out to upa II in the center ?


----------



## Rangila

Kazhugu said:


> my point exactly...punish BJp for their alleged misgovernance in KA....but should not the same punishment meted out to upa II in the center ?



You got him good, he ran away.


----------



## Rangila

Where there is congress, there is (more) terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

http://www.firstpost.com/india/not-...munal-riots-before-2002-and-after-688714.html

Communal riots before Modi in Gujarat by Congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Rangila said:


> Karnataka election Opinion poll, Karnataka ELECTION SURVEY RESULT, who will win in Karnataka polls 2013,Karnataka Opinion Poll 2013, Karnataka Opinion poll result 2013, Karnataka assembly election expected win.
> Above is latest, just six days ago.
> I wonder, which gibreal came and whispered in your ears about Congress getting more seats?



may be HT C-voter opinion poll ,which predicts Congress to get 114-122 seats ,BJP 48-56 ,JDS 32-38 ,KJP 10-14






Not a completly dissapointing survey ,64 % think Modi can recover BJP in karnataka


----------



## Bang Galore

Rangila said:


> Karnataka election Opinion poll, Karnataka ELECTION SURVEY RESULT, who will win in Karnataka polls 2013,Karnataka Opinion Poll 2013, Karnataka Opinion poll result 2013, Karnataka assembly election expected win.
> Above is latest, just six days ago.
> I wonder, which gibreal came and whispered in your ears about Congress getting more seats?




Do you even read the links that you post? There is nothing there. Makes you look desperate.There is a headlines today. India today poll showing the Congress way ahead in Karnataka.


----------



## Bang Galore

Kazhugu said:


> the ls elections are about who would give a good governance in center...so should you not vote out congress from the center while at the same time voting in congress,which u see as lesser evil, in karnataka ?



Do you know of any election in recent history where people have voted differently for the LS & state elections. Karnataka comes close but barely. Otherwise you would never get a regional party in parliament.






> i think you would agree with me when i say the nda regime was much more performing than the current upa regime.....



Not better than UPA1 but still decent governance. The only problem is that all those decent performing ministers are either gone or getting on in age at this time. The fresh lot inspires no confidence whatsoever.


> it would sound hypocritical to vote out bjp because they did not perform, bu again vote for congress since all are same....why not apply the "all are same" princi and vote for bjp.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might still happen, that would depend on the candidate the BJP puts up in my constituency.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kazhugu

Bang Galore said:


> Do you know of any election in recent history where people have voted differently for the LS & state elections. Karnataka comes close but barely. Otherwise you would never get a regional party in parliament.



uttar pradesh in 2009 elections........they chose 22 congress MPs even though congress was decimated in state elections...




Bang Galore said:


> Not better than UPA1 but still decent governance. The only problem is that all those decent performing ministers are either gone or getting on in age at this time. The fresh lot inspires no confidence whatsoever.\



UPA I was just reaping the benefits of the economic liberalization taken under NDA regime for most part......four years of NDA regime...80% the flagship indian infra project (golden quadilateral) completed......9 years hence under UPA...still 1% remains......




Bang Galore said:


> That might still happen, that would depend on the candidate the BJP puts up in my constituency.



then im afarid ur doing it wrong....if you feel bjp blundered...they must be voted out...lest they think misgovernance can win them elections.....or retain power.....they should be taught only governance pays......same with congress.....or any other party......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Kazhugu said:


> my point exactly...punish BJp for their alleged misgovernance in KA....but should not the same punishment meted out to upa II in the center ?




Nothing alleged by any standards, they are the most corrupt government in the history of Karnataka. Wait another month & you will know what the people of Karnataka think.

Your point of voting for the BJP in the centre has to still deal with the complete disillusionment with the state BJP and the taint that the candidates carry. There are going to be no magical central candidates that are about to turn up.



Rangila said:


> You got him good, he ran away.



Unlike you, this is not my primary concern. I do have other things in my life that needs doing.


Btw, most who support the BJP are still hard pressed to show how & where the BJP will win the seats that will get then close to 190-200 seats. I would be very interested in what anyone here thinks on this issue. A state by state break up showing the tally would be very welcome.


----------



## Kazhugu

Bang Galore said:


> Your point of voting for the BJP in the centre has to still deal with the complete disillusionment with the state BJP and the taint that the candidates carry. There are going to be no magical central candidates that are about to turn up.



but when there is a dichotomy about the mega corruption of central congress not affecting state congress behaviour why are you assuming state BJP incompetence would be reflected in central bjp rule ?

its not state BJP that is going to rule in the center....is it ?

because the choice for central rule is not going to affect not only karnataka but also all india......hence decisions must be based on that perspective....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Kazhugu said:


> uttar pradesh in 2009 elections........they chose 22 congress MPs even though congress was decimated in state elections...



Not logical, that was a vote against Mayawati. By the time the state elections came around the Congress didn't have the same pull. The time difference between state elections in Karnataka & national elections is too small to make a difference.






> UPA I was just reaping the benefits of the economic liberalization taken under NDA regime for most part......four years of NDA regime...80% the flagship indian infra project (golden quadilateral) completed......9 years hence under UPA...still 1% remains......



That is a never ending argument. It could be argued that the NDA were reaping the benefits of the actions of the Congress government of PV Narsimha Rao. The NDA did do very well during the Vajpayee years but credit also goes to UPA1.




> then im afarid ur doing it wrong....if you feel bjp blundered...they must be voted out...lest they think misgovernance can win them elections.....or retain power.....they should be taught only governance pays......same with congress.....or any other party.....




If you believe that I or anyone else must vote for a corrupt person simply because he belongs to the BJP, then I'm afraid it is your compass that is twisted. In any case, I will vote on parameters decided by me & you will do so on yours. It is a very odd logic that believes that Modi will run a corruption free government on the backs of the support of corrupt people.


----------



## ExtraOdinary

BJP does'nt have a pan-Indian outreach. Non-existent in South and East. Morons spoilt the chance they got in Karnataka


----------



## Bang Galore

Kazhugu said:


> but when there is a dichotomy about the mega corruption of central congress not affecting state congress behaviour why are you assuming state BJP incompetence would be reflected in central bjp rule ?
> 
> its not state BJP that is going to rule in the center....is it ?
> 
> because the choice for central rule is not going to affect not only karnataka but also all india......hence decisions must be based on that perspective....




The candidates are still coming from the discredited state BJP & will probably have those who lose the state elections. If not, that would be a good start.

Btw, the central BJP _(with the exception of Advani)_ is complicit in the corruption of the state unit. Who do you think gave the Bellary brothers a free hand to create what the Lokayaukta said was the _" republic of Bellary" ?_ The central leaders showed cowardice & an inability to take tough decisions when they were faced with a rogue state unit that was destroying their image. We are supposed to believe these very same chaps will suddenly grow a pair when the central government is at stake? Get real.


----------



## Rangila

Mr Fixit vs Mr Dreamer - Hindustan Times


----------



## Kazhugu

Bang Galore said:


> The candidates are still coming from the discredited state BJP & will probably have those who lose the state elections. If not, that would be a good start.
> 
> Btw, the central BJP _(with the exception of Advani)_ is complicit in the corruption of the state unit. Who do you think gave the Bellary brothers a free hand to create what the Lokayaukta said was the _" republic of Bellary" ?_ The central leaders showed cowardice & an inability to take tough decisions when they were faced with a rogue state unit that was destroying their image. We are supposed to believe these very same chaps will suddenly grow a pair when the central government is at stake? Get real.



the central leadership is getting changed now....the delhi-4 is fighting to retain its old primacy with the advent of modi and rajnath singh.....

apart from that...i will repeat......your logic essentially means you are settling for the lesser of the two evils based on perfomance (congress) in karnataka.....so if an uniform metric is to be followed then the lesser of the two evils at the moment in New Delhi is NDA....so naturally the choice must be them for lok sabha....thats the whole point.....


----------



## Kazhugu

Bang Galore said:


> If you believe that I or anyone else must vote for a corrupt person simply because he belongs to the BJP, then I'm afraid it is your compass that is twisted. In any case, I will vote on parameters decided by me & you will do so on yours. It is a very odd logic that believes that Modi will run a corruption free government on the backs of the support of corrupt people.



why not ? after all both are corrupt (according to you) though admittedly NDA is seen as lesser of two evils....... in the case of UPA, the head is also rotten....while in case of NDA atleast Modi is clean and decisive and there are no allegations of corruption even against most of their senior leadership.....and UPA has already effed up two terms.....so naturally, if one votes on basis of governance and perfomance, the choice this time should logically be NDA.....if not, then its clear that its not perfomance and integrity that is the deciding factor, but other idealogical reasons in which case the whole point of not voting for BJP because they did not perform is moot........see ultimately its ur choice...no two views about that.....but just that if someone _claims_ to vote on basis of perfomance then the scale must be consistent both in state and central elections.....



Bang Galore said:


> That is a never ending argument. It could be argued that the NDA were reaping the benefits of the actions of the Congress government of PV Narsimha Rao. The NDA did do very well during the Vajpayee years but credit also goes to UPA1.
> .



no..most of the divestment, liberalization were specifically started during the NDA regime...nothing from narasimha rao regime....allmost all the good work from pvnr regime were messed up in three years of third front rule......


----------



## Rangila

Bangalore: From India&#8217;s Silicon Valley to politicians&#8217; cash cow | Firstpost


----------



## Rangila

Is Congress serious about illegal money in tax havens? | Niti Central


----------



## Kaniska

IceCold said:


> Don't know much on Indian democratic setup but would like to educate myself......i am a bit amazed seeing the poll results no matter even if it represents a fraction of Indians on this forum, my question is this how come Congress is so unpopular specially against BJP...........is it because of Rahul Gandhi?
> From an outsider point of view, Congress under the leadership of Manmohan Singh (forgive me if i spell him wrong) has given India the economic rise, made India an accepted nuclear power while keeping outside of NPT and other treaties. What is the decision factor that Indians are looking for in the upcoming elections? Anyone?



The problem is not the Congress Party...rather the dynastic approch of Gandhi Familly...To be honest Indira Gandhi was the last genuine leader from Gandhi Familly, after her rest of the people does not possess any leadership quality...
Now coming to the question of MMS, I still rate MMS as a good person, but again..Congress does not run by any one except Sonia Gandhi and Rahul Gandhi...So this is so unfortunate that for country with 12o crore, Congress like old political party can find a leader from the masses rather depending on dynastic politics..


----------



## Rangila

NARENDRA MODI @ 76% CHOICE OF INDIANS.

NITISH KUMAR ONLY 2%


----------



## Rangila

Industrialists bullish on projecting Narendra Modi as the next leader to take India ahead - The Economic Times


----------



## Rangila

Truth about Amethi, Rahul's constituency.

https://twitter.com/ggiittiikkaa/status/321006095298596864


----------



## Bang Galore

Kazhugu said:


> the central leadership is getting changed now....the delhi-4 is fighting to retain its old primacy with the advent of modi and rajnath singh.....



Rajnath Singh is not someone I rate very high. In any case, apart from Modi, who do you think will be running the central government? Confidence in the abilities of the present generation of front line BJP politicians is hardly inspiring.




> apart from that...i will repeat......your logic essentially means you are settling for the lesser of the two evils based on perfomance (congress) in karnataka.....so if an uniform metric is to be followed then the lesser of the two evils at the moment in New Delhi is NDA....so naturally the choice must be them for lok sabha....thats the whole point.....



I'm not sure that the NDA is necessarily the lesser evil. I have reservations about the economic policies, especially with the way the BJP has opposed the UPA policies including FDI in retail, I have issues with their stance on the Nuke deal and I certainly have grave reservations about any religion driven antics, either on the Ram Temple or any other. However the most important factor that I would have to consider is whether the BJP has any real chance of forming the government with the NDA given its present position. Contrary to what a lot of you think, the BJP is extremely poorly placed to win any general elections. Simple arithmetic calculations of the seats will make that apparent. My biggest worry is that of both the BJP & the Congress doing poorly _(extremely likely) _ and some hotchpotch 3rd front government being formed. That will be a disaster of epic proportions.

I have asked before & I will ask again. How does the BJP get to the magic figure? I simply see no way. Whether or not the BJP gets my vote, they will lose Karnataka badly in the LS elections & that loss will pretty much offset any gains they make elsewhere. If they do form a minority government with the help of allies like Jayalalitha, Mamata & Mayawati _(and they will need all three)_, then only the hopelessly optimistic will imagine that Modi or anyone else will be in a position to do anything.


----------



## Bang Galore

Rangila said:


> Bangalore: From India&#8217;s Silicon Valley to politicians&#8217; cash cow | Firstpost



*This is what it says*




> Bangaloreans may well tell Janaagraha, a city-based NGO, &#8220;we know&#8221;. In a survey conducted across eleven tier 1 and tier 2 cities whose results were announced last week, *Bangalore was ranked ninth in terms of quality of life. The survey rated the cities on parameters like cleanliness, water, mobility system, public amenities, crime, greenery and pollution control and Bangalore fared well in none.*





> And the buck had to stop at the BJP table for more reasons than one. Apart from being the party in power, the BJP virtually controls Bangalore, with 112 of the 198 corporators and 3 MPs and 17 MLAs from the city.





> When Rajya Sabha MP Rajeev Chandrasekhar in his capacity as the Convenor of the Agenda for Bengaluru Infrastructure and Development Task Force (ABIDe) suggested to the BJP government that all projects relating to construction of roads in the city should be given by a transparent process to leading infrastructure giants and that they should be asked to maintain them as well, a senior minister asked him : &#8220;Then what will our corporators do?&#8221;





> All over Karnataka, 11 lakh acres of government land worth 1 lakh 95000 crore rupees was encroached upon, making it a scam bigger than 2G. But soon after Balasubramanian put out these startling facts in the public domain in his report aptly titled &#8216;Greed and Connivance&#8217;, his Task Force was wound up on the instructions of the then Karnataka Revenue minister Karunakar Reddy, one of the Bellary brothers.






> It is in this context that the election on May 5 becomes all the more important. *The mood on the street &#8211; from M G Road to Banashankari, from Koramangala to Malleswaram &#8211; is one of anger and anguish*


----------



## bangbros

Icewolf said:


> if I was indian id vote for Congress as they have been giving most development to india, and also secularism, which Hindu radical parties like BJP failed to give


as a indian minority its was our tradition to always vote for congress ,but this time better i vote for hindu radical bjp not because i like them but because i like their leader,and **** u congress

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila

WikiLeaks Narendra Modi's rise worried U.S - YouTube


----------



## Rangila

> Rajnath Singh is not someone I rate very high. In any case, apart from Modi, who do you think will be running the central government? Confidence in the abilities of the present generation of front line BJP politicians is hardly inspiring.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...eneral-elections-2014-a-58.html#ixzz2Q4qLrOqw



In the same vein, who is the equivalent in Congress as Modi is pound for pound as nations PM?


----------



## Rangila

MediaCrooks: The Roman Agent In Gujarat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

@arp2041 @Ayush @samantk @KRAIT @Koovie @kurup

wtf! 

I tried to post the following comment in response to a comment by another fellow that upon hearing the news about Tytler there would be some people who would also demand Modi's resignation :-

"There are some who are so inundated by false equivalency that they will try. Let us not forget that Modi was scrutinized by the SIT, a task force appointed by the Union government itself- the same government which despises Modi with such passion, and yet the SIT found that Modi was reasonably not guilty at least according to the evidence at hand. It is facetious and moreover deliberately malignant to equate Modi with Ttyler, Tytler being the person who was exonerated by the CBI due to the largess of the Congress towards its own. Perhaps Modi is guilty but he underwent intense scrutiny whereas Tytler was shielded, at the least he needs to be tried even if the powers that be may eventually save him."

*TOI barred me from posting it citing that it involved INAPPROPRIATE CONTENT*, yaaron ek bar copy karke TOI ke comments section me post karke dekho and see if you guys get the same result.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## godofwar

Dillinger said:


> @arp2041 @Ayush @samantk @KRAIT @Koovie @kurup
> 
> wtf!
> 
> I tried to post the following comment in response to a comment by another fellow that upon hearing the news about Tytler there would be some people who would also demand Modi's resignation :-
> 
> -snip-
> 
> 
> *TOI barred me from posting it citing that it involved INAPPROPRIATE CONTENT*, yaaron ek bar copy karke TOI ke comments section me post karke dekho and see if you guys get the same result.



TOI ka link dede baba!


----------



## sankranti

LOL Dillinger you appear to be quite naive about how the congress controls the media in India.


----------



## Dillinger

godofwar said:


> TOI ka link dede baba!



1984 riots: Court orders reopening of case against Tytler - The Times of India

I was replying to the comment by "RKKr". 

This the link to his page on TOI where his comment in cataloged. "Hope ignorant fools, lun@tics don't ask Modi's resignation on this....". http://mytimes.indiatimes.com/profile/cumgetsumhny


----------



## Rangila

Welcome to Seshadri Kumar's Web Home: Why I Will Not Sue Rahul Gandhi for Stealing my Speech


----------



## Ayush

Dillinger said:


> @arp2041 @Ayush @samantk @KRAIT @Koovie @kurup
> 
> wtf!
> 
> I tried to post the following comment in response to a comment by another fellow that upon hearing the news about Tytler there would be some people who would also demand Modi's resignation :-
> 
> "There are some who are so inundated by false equivalency that they will try. Let us not forget that Modi was scrutinized by the SIT, a task force appointed by the Union government itself- the same government which despises Modi with such passion, and yet the SIT found that Modi was reasonably not guilty at least according to the evidence at hand. It is facetious and moreover deliberately malignant to equate Modi with Ttyler, Tytler being the person who was exonerated by the CBI due to the largess of the Congress towards its own. Perhaps Modi is guilty but he underwent intense scrutiny whereas Tytler was shielded, at the least he needs to be tried even if the powers that be may eventually save him."
> 
> *TOI barred me from posting it citing that it involved INAPPROPRIATE CONTENT*, yaaron ek bar copy karke TOI ke comments section me post karke dekho and see if you guys get the same result.



give me thw toi link. ..


----------



## Dillinger

Ayush said:


> give me thw toi link. ..



Upar de diya link yaara, while replying to godofwar.



sankranti said:


> LOL Dillinger you appear to be quite naive about how the congress controls the media in India.



Ye kya bakwas hai, yesterday only I was criticizing their darling Prince with some choice words and that too on TOI only, tab toh nahi roka?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

dharma next: Hindus and Sikhs paid for their 'sins' during 1984 riots - Salman Khurshid




> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-epBdHTT9i...8URlfw/s640/Salman+Khurshid+on+1984+riots.jpg


----------



## godofwar

Dillinger said:


> 1984 riots: Court orders reopening of case against Tytler - The Times of India
> 
> I was replying to the comment by "RKKr".
> 
> This the link to his page on TOI where his comment in cataloged. "Hope ignorant fools, lun@tics don't ask Modi's resignation on this....". My Times - Times of India




Its done..check under the name " Malhar"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

godofwar said:


> Its done..check under the name " Malhar"



Thanks man! Dunno why, I tried again and yet again the same objection came up. Bunch of morons!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Dillinger said:


> Upar de diya link yaara, while replying to godofwar.
> 
> 
> 
> Ye kya bakwas hai, yesterday only I was criticizing their darling Prince with some choice words and that too on TOI only, tab toh nahi roka?



some malhar has done it yaar...


----------



## Dillinger

arp2041 said:


> @Dillinger @Ayush TIME PASS mat karo, uske liye Naswaristan hai na.......
> 
> Post something Eye-opening, Mind-Boggling or Modi-Electing Pls



Oye teri! Ek off topic post aur tu toh chadh hi jata hai bas! 

muzloomon pe vaar na kar zalim!!
@arp2041 Waise what happened to the objection on your thread on Hype's wedding? Reply aane waala tha, aya kya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

to @Dillinger nikla duniya ko theek karne  

Nice thing you got it no matter what, I suspect there must be some hidden code with your message which alerted ToI that it was BJP infested

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

samantk said:


> to @Dillinger nikla duniya ko theek karne
> 
> Nice thing you got it no matter what, I suspect there must be some hidden code with your message which alerted ToI that it was BJP infested



LOL, Think they've got surveillance on me? Oh man I hope they don't think I am some hardcore albeit VHP nut, if they do then boy are they in for a surprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Bang Galore said:


> I'm only suggesting a possibility , certainly not making a statement that it is how it will pan out. I believe that whoever forms the next government will be sorely constrained on making important breakthroughs on the domestic front and that might play badly with Mr.Modi's supporters when you consider how the image has been sold. That explains where I went with the last post. I'm quite willing to concede that governance might be quite different from politics & Mr. Modi might prove very astute. That fear that I expressed is not an overriding one but a nagging one. I would be very happy to be proven wrong on this one.



True, we never know what will happen but we can only guess based on the current circumstances. But on a very simple and basic overview of things, it seems UPA 1 was dedicated to engineering the scams and UPA 2 for covering them up.

Note: I posted here so that I cannot be held for being off topic by the members who I hold in very high esteem.


----------



## Kazhugu

Bang Galore said:


> Rajnath Singh is not someone I rate very high. In any case, apart from Modi, who do you think will be running the central government? Confidence in the abilities of the present generation of front line BJP politicians is hardly inspiring.



the bjp has as much talented leaders as the congress.....

and the fact is how the team performs is always largely dependent on the leaders.....if there is a wonderful team led by a nincompoop and an average team led by a wonderful leader, on a head to head efficiency comparison, 8 out of 10 times it is the latter that is going to come out good.......its the same as the saying.....an army of sheep led by a lion is preferable to an army of lion led by a sheep.......and to think of it....the bkp leadership are not exactly sheep....or the congress second tier exactly lions.......





Bang Galore said:


> I'm not sure that the NDA is necessarily the lesser evil.



ofcourse it is......a one on one comparison between the perfomance of the NDA regime to the UPA regime will lay bare that fact.....




Bang Galore said:


> I have reservations about the economic policies, especially with the way the BJP has opposed the UPA policies including FDI in retail, I have issues with their stance on the Nuke deal and I certainly have grave reservations about any religion driven antics, either on the Ram Temple or any other.



lets be honest......100% fdi is not going to benefit a developing country like india where a certain percentage of state overseeing is always necessary so that we are not exploited or our local businesses are not hurt......being protectionist is not wrong.....nor I agree with the congress line of thinking that fdi (in local retail) is the holy grail to solve all the problems....and bjp is not opposed to FDI perse....its FDI in retail they are opposed to......even as recently as two days back modi advocated more fdi in defence....so even though the bjp opposition to fdi in retail may be due to their baniya vote bank....i feel , for different reasons, that it is nor that bad.....

nuke deal...i think they were no opposed perse to the deal as the left was...but to certain specific clauses....im not well versed in the bjp position on nuke deal..so i'lll leave it at that....

regarding mandir issue....lets face it...the matter is subjudice....the agenda is so low on the priority list in NDA....anyone raking that as a reason as to not to vote for bjp is only being facetitious.....and its not that congress is no prone to religious antics...infact they have done more antics on that than anyone else.....it was rajiv who actually opened the locks of ayodhya.....




Bang Galore said:


> However the most important factor that I would have to consider is whether the BJP has any real chance of forming the government with the NDA given its present position. Contrary to what a lot of you think, the BJP is extremely poorly placed to win any general elections. Simple arithmetic calculations of the seats will make that apparent. My biggest worry is that of both the BJP & the Congress doing poorly _(extremely likely) _ and some hotchpotch 3rd front government being formed. That will be a disaster of epic proportions.
> 
> I have asked before & I will ask again. How does the BJP get to the magic figure? I simply see no way. Whether or not the BJP gets my vote, they will lose Karnataka badly in the LS elections & that loss will pretty much offset any gains they make elsewhere. If they do form a minority government with the help of allies like Jayalalitha, Mamata & Mayawati _(and they will need all three)_, then only the hopelessly optimistic will imagine that Modi or anyone else will be in a position to do anything.



see now this is an entirely different topic.....you have moved from why you will not vote for bjp to the general condition of the political landscape.......if everyone thinks, ok...i gave the upa a chance, nay two chances and they have messed up.....so let me give the nda a chance this time...then automatically the reality as you said changes...you are just advocating the status quoist, defeatist attitude that makes many people even not go out to vote...what will my one vote do...everything starts with your one vote only...on the contrary, if everyone thinks...ok i have one vote and i will use that...then automatically the chain reaction starts......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Kazhugu said:


> ofcourse it is......a one on one comparison between the perfomance of the NDA regime to the UPA regime will lay bare that fact.....



Not really even though the NDA did much of the hard work that resulted in slightly better times for the UPA. However credit is due to UPA 1 for doing a more than decent job. They were re-elected after all.





> lets be honest......100% fdi is not going to benefit a developing country like india where a certain percentage of state overseeing is always necessary so that we are not exploited or our local businesses are not hurt......being protectionist is not wrong.....nor I agree with the congress line of thinking that fdi (in local retail) is the holy grail to solve all the problems....and bjp is not opposed to FDI perse....its FDI in retail they are opposed to......even as recently as two days back modi advocated more fdi in defence....so even though the bjp opposition to fdi in retail may be due to their baniya vote bank....i feel , for different reasons, that it is nor that bad.....




I saw Modi's comments on FDI in defence, it was quite blurry & not very clear. However FDI in retail is not the issue specifically, it was the other poster suggesting that only the Congress opposes, for political reasons, issues of national importance. I pointed out the Nuke deal, GST & retail FDI as examples where BJP puts politics above national interest. Individual cases of opposition does not bother me, it is when the opposition changes depending on where you sit that does.



> nuke deal...i think they were no opposed perse to the deal as the left was...but to certain specific clauses....im not well versed in the bjp position on nuke deal..so i'lll leave it at that....




I'm pretty clear that the BJP's opposition to the deal was rooted only in preventing credit going to the UPA, otherwise what did the BJP have in common with the left? There are no clauses that were unworkable, especially when you realise that the NDA government made a diplomatic promise _(out of courtesy to clinton during the last few months of his presidency)_ committing itself to a nuke test ban even if the CTBT never came to force. You would also see that the BJP was agreeable to sign the CTBT and worked in parliament to try & get consensus & it was Sonia Gandhi's opposition that finally scuttled that idea _(Talbott -"Engaging India")_



> _regarding mandir issue....lets face it...the matter is subjudice....the agenda is so low on the priority list in NDA....anyone raking that as a reason as to not to vote for bjp is only being facetitious.....and its not that congress is no prone to religious antics...infact they have done more antics on that than anyone else.....it was rajiv who actually opened the locks of ayodhya..._..



It is not specifically the Mandir issue. Living in Karnataka during 5 years of the BJP government _(one I voted for)_ gives you a different perspective on moral/religious policing & the goondaism that follows from it. It is not coincidental that the Sree Ram Sene came out of the blue & started beating up women, the nature of the administration helps_ (incidentally the Muthalik chap was trying for a BJP ticket)_. The Congress is by no means innocent but the BJP harbours within its rank, nutters who seem barely under the control of the leadership. The BJP has shown no real guts to take them on.






> see now this is an entirely different topic.....you have moved from why you will not vote for bjp to the general condition of the political landscape.......if everyone thinks, ok...i gave the upa a chance, nay two chances and they have messed up.....so let me give the nda a chance this time...then automatically the reality as you said changes...you are just advocating the status quoist, defeatist attitude that makes many people even not go out to vote...what will my one vote do...everything starts with your one vote only...on the contrary, if everyone thinks...ok i have one vote and i will use that...then automatically the chain reaction starts......




I have nowhere said that I will not vote for the BJP in national elections, I remain undecided. However the political landscape is not unimportant, I fear a hotchpotch government in the centre more than I do anything else. That_(the landscape)_ is unlikely to wholly define my voting pattern but remains a consideration, even if only academic.

Nobody gives anyone a chance like you suggest. National elections have for long been an aggregate of state elections & nothing more. Had that not been the case, regional parties would have no role in national elections and the two main national parties would be involved in a straight fight. We know it does not work like that, so little point in behaving as if it does. Modi would probably easily win a presidential type of election, parliamentary elections with the kind of polity that exists presently is a completely different matter. One has to be completely divorced from the realities of present day politics to believe anything else.


----------



## Soumitra

Nitish is getting fidgety 
JD(U) set to put BJP on notice over Modi-for-PM - The Times of India


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

*RAHUL GANDHI: LACKLUSTER LEADER*

https://www.wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/05NEWDELHI1661_a.html

These are Views of Saeed Naqvi ...He claims Rahul suffers from "personality problems"


----------



## SamantK

Kloitra said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> The last time I was reading political news of India, Congress and specifically advisers of Rahul and Sonia felt like very cunning.
> On the other hand, the top brass of BJP seems to be making one mistake after another. Be the leader which I forgot, some Marathi businessman, or others. They even had a PM in waiting which has his legs in grave.
> 
> Who do you think seems closer to committing a political blunder?



Cross Posting here

I spoke about Modi only not the top brass of BJP anyways and about Rahul yes I do feel that he has a agenda to prove that he is a mature and strong leader. 

The lack of any real work is lacking from Rahul's side not Modi's.


----------



## Rangila

Congress biggest communal party: Rajnath Singh - The Economic Times


----------



## Sashan

Hopefully this turns out to be good.


Social media to influence 160 Lok Sabha seats in next elections: Study - Indian Express
*
Social media is likely to influence 160 Lok Sabha seats in the next general elections, a study has said.*

"There are 160 high impact constituencies out of the total of 543 constituencies, which are likely be influenced by social media during the next general elections," the study by IRIS Knowledge Foundation and Internet and Mobile Association of India has said.

The state of Maharashtra has the maximum 21 high impact constituencies followed by Gujarat (17), the study -- Social Media and Lok Sabha Elections -- said.

High impact constituencies are those where the number of Facebook users is more than the margin of victory of the winner in the last Lok Sabha election, or where Facebook users account for over 10 per cent of total voters in a constituency.

Uttar Pradesh has 14 high impact constituencies, while Karnataka has 12 such seats. Tamil Nadu, Andhra Pradesh and Kerala has 12, 11 and 10 such seats respectively.

Madhya Pradesh has nine high impact constituencies while Delhi has seven, the study said.

Haryana, Punjab and Rajasthan have five high impact constituencies each while Bihar, Chattisgarh, Jammu and Kashmir, Jharkhand and West Bengal have four constituencies, the study said.

There are a total of 67 constituencies, which have been identified as medium impact constituencies, while the rest of the constituencies have been identified as low impact or no impact constituencies, the study said.

The medium impact constituencies are those where it has been assumed that a Facebook user can influence one other voter who may not be on Facebook, it said.

There are 60 low impact constituencies while the remaining 256 are in no-impact category, it added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kloitra

samantk said:


> Cross Posting here
> 
> I spoke about Modi only not the top brass of BJP anyways and about Rahul yes I do feel that he has a agenda to prove that he is a mature and strong leader.
> 
> The lack of any real work is lacking from Rahul's side not Modi's.



Modi wouldn't come to power alone, he will have a baggage with him. Party members and allies. Even if he do becomes a PM, he cant keep all of the others in check. BJP has had hard time keeping all its leaders in leash - Uma Bhartee, Yedi, etc. Rahul would not act on his own, he would be following his advisers, the likes of Digvijay Singh. They might look like clowns, but their political astuteness cannot be questioned. Sonia Gandhi has never blundered with her comments/action like successive party presidents of BJP.

As corrupt as congress is, it can always depend on the opposition to give it a lifeline. If I remember correctly, BJP leaders were defending Yedi/Bellary. You can yell Modi, Modi as much as you like. He is larger than life in Gujarat. He can keep rest of the party and RSS in check there. But he would not get support of half the allies. If NDA do get majority, chances are he would not become PM. If that happens and, god forbid, 'The iron man' becomes the PM, you can fully expect another, no, numerous Bellary. And the people expecting a good response to Pakistan, can expect another trip to the grave of Jinnah, and forgiveness to Musharraf.

I remember once reading a reporter, that congress is corrupt, and is looting the country. But is doing so slowly, cause it knows it is in power for eternity and has loads of time to do so. BJP on the other hand is not confident of the full term, let alone next one. And tries to maximize the profits!

I am not in favor of next UPA term. It should go to NDA. Not cause I am a Modi fan/Rahul hater. I am neither, well a bit inclined towards Modi. But I just feel that power should not remain in the hands of one for a long time, but keep on changing hands.


----------



## SamantK

Kloitra said:


> Modi wouldn't come to power alone, he will have a baggage with him. Party members and allies. Even if he do becomes a PM, he cant keep all of the others in check. BJP has had hard time keeping all its leaders in leash - Uma Bhartee, Yedi, etc. Rahul would not act on his own, he would be following his advisers, the likes of Digvijay Singh. They might look like clowns, but their political astuteness cannot be questioned. Sonia Gandhi has never blundered with her comments/action like successive party presidents of BJP.
> 
> As corrupt as congress is, it can always depend on the opposition to give it a lifeline. If I remember correctly, BJP leaders were defending Yedi/Bellary. You can yell Modi, Modi as much as you like. He is larger than life in Gujarat. He can keep rest of the party and RSS in check there. But he would not get support of half the allies. If NDA do get majority, chances are he would not become PM. If that happens and, god forbid, 'The iron man' becomes the PM, you can fully expect another, no, numerous Bellary. And the people expecting a good response to Pakistan, can expect another trip to the grave of Jinnah, and forgiveness to Musharraf.
> 
> I remember once reading a reporter, that congress is corrupt, and is looting the country. But is doing so slowly, cause it knows it is in power for eternity and has loads of time to do so. BJP on the other hand is not confident of the full term, let alone next one. And tries to maximize the profits!
> 
> I am not in favor of next UPA term. It should go to NDA. Not cause I am a Modi fan/Rahul hater. I am neither, well a bit inclined towards Modi. But I just feel that power should not remain in the hands of one for a long time, but keep on changing hands.



Who in politics does not have a baggage, anyways Modi - if declared the PM candidate, we will see a exodus of allies maybe some maybe many. Most probably the allies will come into the picture post elections and if he achieves some favorable numbers you will see some startling display of politicians changing sides. 

BJP always had a problem keeping leaders under leash but they also are the ones which have ample freedom to do so. Take congress and what the high command confers the party follows without much opposition. That is also very dangerous, in case of a crisis if the politicians keep thinking about their party and not about the nation then to hell with that party.


----------



## Kloitra

samantk said:


> Who in politics does not have a baggage, anyways Modi - if declared the PM candidate, we will see a exodus of allies maybe some maybe many. Most probably the allies will come into the picture post elections and if he achieves some favorable numbers you will see some startling display of politicians changing sides.
> 
> BJP always had a problem keeping leaders under leash but they also are the ones which have ample freedom to do so. Take congress and what the high command confers the party follows without much opposition. That is also very dangerous, in case of a crisis if the politicians keep thinking about their party and not about the nation then to hell with that party.



Do you think Modi can keep in check likes of Sushma, Arun, Scindhia etc? Forget the south Indians, they are out of his reach anyways. Not to mention the leftover allies, like the Thakreys.
And how is he going to get magic numbers. No south India. No Kashmir, UP, Bengal, north east. Gujarat, MP, CG, prob Punjab, bit from Maharashtra. How do you see BJP getting a big figure, with or without him?

And you have made a very extreme assumption, that the central leadership is going against the nation to create a crisis. Though if push come to show, even congress leaders have gone against the 'high command' in the past, and can do so in the future. At least they have the rouge ones under control. In BJP, every rebel has his own agenda. Not that congressis have none, but they don't rebel for no cause, like Bhartee! Even the chaos in Congress is more organized than that of BJP!


----------



## SamantK

Kloitra said:


> Do you think Modi can keep in check likes of Sushma, Arun, Scindhia etc? Forget the south Indians, they are out of his reach anyways. Not to mention the leftover allies, like the Thakreys.
> And how is he going to get magic numbers. No south India. No Kashmir, UP, Bengal, north east. Gujarat, MP, CG, prob Punjab, bit from Maharashtra. How do you see BJP getting a big figure, with or without him?
> 
> And you have made a very extreme assumption,* that the central leadership is going against the nation to create a crisis.* Though if push come to show, even congress leaders have gone against the 'high command' in the past, and can do so in the future.* At least they have the rouge ones under control.* In BJP, every rebel has his own agenda. Not that congressis have none, but they don't rebel for no cause, like Bhartee! Even the chaos in Congress is more organized than that of BJP!



I said *if* Modi gets a favorable number.

1. Never made that assumption, only saying it can happen.. are we not dealing in the present? 
2. Care pointing what harm BJP leaders have done yet? How was Indra Gandhi Controlled after the amendments? Who controlled her? She was brave and all but she also was the biggest threat to our democracy at that time. 
3. Still, I need an example where a leader has harmed our country and was not controlled, or you are also assuming?


----------



## SHAMK9

I voted for Rahul gandi cz that's a cool name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

SHAMK9 said:


> I voted for Rahul gandi cz that's a cool name



The only cool thing about him yet, have to agree


----------



## Kloitra

samantk said:


> I said *if* Modi gets a favorable number.
> 
> 1. Never made that assumption, only saying it can happen.. are we not dealing in the present?
> 2. Care pointing what harm BJP leaders have done yet? How was Indra Gandhi Controlled after the amendments? Who controlled her? She was brave and all but she also was the biggest threat to our democracy at that time.
> 3. Still, I need an example where a leader has harmed our country and was not controlled, or you are also assuming?



1) Those were two different points. Modi getting the figures was one, and him getting other leaders from the party in control was second. Even if he does becomes the PM, for now he is not big enough to prevent other members of his own party/allies at central level from being corrupt. It would take more than just him at central level to change the system.

Starting point of the argument was that who would need to take desperate steps to show his authority. My argument is, Rahul may not be viewed as mature leader, but he has a team of cunning advisers, who would prevent him from committing a blunder.

Modi on the other hand, would not be able to stop his ministers/govt (it is very unlikely he would) on central level, and repeat the success of Gujarat (this is a fairly realistic assumption). The possibility of him taking a hard stance on international stage to maintain his image is higher.

2) If you think Yedi and Reddy bros have done no harm to the country, no argument. If I remember correctly, at the same time a congress CM or some minister was thrown out of party for corruption while BJP leaders were defending Karnataka politicians.

And whatever Indira Gandhi did, it was in our constitution. I can't discuss on her, as I have no knowledge of any amendments she did. My only knowledge comes from my grandfather (a retired govt official) who was happy during that period cause everything was running on time with little/no corruption (in his office). In any case, water under the bridge. Democracy showed her the door, and she had to acknowledge her mistake. Distant past. Something like that is not possible now, even the Iron Man is too soft to do that. Talk about present. And I would include last five years, one term for govt to be present.

3) Again I would say, if you think Yedi, Reddy bros have done no harm, I have no arguments. They were not controlled by the BJP leadership, but the court/lokayukt.

I dont have anything against BJP for being communal, they all are, even the communist. It is just that I used to look up to the 'party with difference'. I just didn't like the difference.


----------



## SamantK

Kloitra said:


> 1) Those were two different points. Modi getting the figures was one, and him getting other leaders from the party in control was second. Even if he does becomes the PM, for now he is not big enough to prevent other members of his own party/allies at central level from being corrupt. It would take more than just him at central level to change the system.
> 
> Starting point of the argument was that who would need to take desperate steps to show his authority. My argument is, Rahul may not be viewed as mature leader, but he has a team of cunning advisers, who would prevent him from committing a blunder.
> 
> Modi on the other hand, would not be able to stop his ministers/govt (it is very unlikely he would) on central level, and repeat the success of Gujarat (this is a fairly realistic assumption). The possibility of him taking a hard stance on international stage to maintain his image is higher.
> 
> 2) If you think Yedi and Reddy bros have done no harm to the country, no argument. If I remember correctly, at the same time a congress CM or some minister was thrown out of party for corruption while BJP leaders were defending Karnataka politicians.
> 
> And whatever Indira Gandhi did, it was in our constitution. I can't discuss on her, as I have no knowledge of any amendments she did. My only knowledge comes from my grandfather (a retired govt official) who was happy during that period cause everything was running on time with little/no corruption (in his office). In any case, water under the bridge. Democracy showed her the door, and she had to acknowledge her mistake. Distant past. Something like that is not possible now, even the Iron Man is too soft to do that. Talk about present. And I would include last five years, one term for govt to be present.
> 
> 3) Again I would say, if you think Yedi, Reddy bros have done no harm, I have no arguments. They were not controlled by the BJP leadership, but the court/lokayukt.
> 
> I dont have anything against BJP for being communal, they all are, even the communist. It is just that I used to look up to the 'party with difference'. I just didn't like the difference.



No PM can control his ministers if they try their hand at corruption, the kind of Damage YSR did to A.P is no less than what Yedi did, everyone let him do what he did, until he died and the Skeltons came tumbling out of the closet. No one is doodh ka dhulla sir.

The leaders in BJP are good, Arun Jaitely, Sushma Swaraj, LK Adavni and the others are the only ones who will form his core team and I believe they are equally good. Modi will be hard bent to show action, yes but he has been pitching for economical progress. I believe he at least has the experience and has proven many wrong about his worth, the NDA rule under ABV was a good govt. many leaders at the centre were these leaders itself. 

Whereas, Rahul can also be seen as a person who has to show his worth if not what is the purpose of projecting him without any experience, what was his purpose of giving a speech on what LokPal should be and do nothing about it? The congress has some good leaders no doubt, why not put them forward? 

The congress party has denied the good leaders the chance to run the country, only to make the faux Gandhi legacy remain relevant.. Pranab Mukherjee was pushed off the road with presidency, he was a brilliant politician, why make MMS the PM for a second term, cause he might make them irrelevant. Same with Chidambaram. I want to end this and Frankly, I do not see any leader from BJP except Modi to lead the country.

Let us also talk about the draught in MH, it was an engineered draught, by drafting a policy which ran against the law of water allocation in a particular order and guess when this was done, from 2005 and who was the CM then, any guesses? 

Adarsh scam, any idea who all were charge sheeted? Why there is no news of it? Coal blocks allegation by the centre? 2G Scam? Mate you cannot tell me the Yeddi story alone and brush every act of congress under the carpet.. 

Nitin Gadkari was also removed from the party presidency after his scam came to the fore...

Indra Gandhi, no one stopped her from Congress when she made the 84th amendment, if I remember correctly, it is as you said the democracy so do not tell me Congress can stop and BJP cannot..


----------



## Rangila

Without BJP Nitish Kumar can not make a gov at home.

Bihar Assembly Election 2010 Data | TwoCircles.net

Never seen such a thorough data anywhere.


----------



## Kloitra

samantk said:


> No PM can control his ministers if they try their hand at corruption, the kind of Damage YSR did to A.P is no less than what Yedi did, everyone let him do what he did, until he died and the Skeltons came tumbling out of the closet. No one is doodh ka dhulla sir.



I said it before, congress is corrupt, I accept. I just dont like how BJP handled Karnataka, and others. When congress was removing ministers from power (if I recall correctly, in Maharashtra), BJP was defending all accused party members everywhere. Not just this, in UP even accepted a throw away of BSP during election time. It wasnt just stepping on the axe, it was jumping on it. I can understand Karnataka, Yedi was too strong for them to handle, but how do you explain UP? Party with big difference. No other could replicate that!



> The leaders in BJP are good, Arun Jaitely, Sushma Swaraj, LK Adavni and the others are the only ones who will form his core team and I believe they are equally good. Modi will be hard bent to show action, yes but he has been pitching for economical progress. I believe he at least has the experience and has proven many wrong about his worth, the NDA rule under ABV was a good govt. many leaders at the centre were these leaders itself.
> 
> Whereas, Rahul can also be seen as a person who has to show his worth if not what is the purpose of projecting him without any experience, what was his purpose of giving a speech on what LokPal should be and do nothing about it? The congress has some good leaders no doubt, why not put them forward?
> 
> The congress party has denied the good leaders the chance to run the country, only to make the faux Gandhi legacy remain relevant.. Pranab Mukherjee was pushed off the road with presidency, he was a brilliant politician, why make MMS the PM for a second term, cause he might make them irrelevant. Same with Chidambaram. I want to end this and Frankly, I do not see any leader from BJP except Modi to lead the country.



I don't know about current foreign and home minister, but can you find faults with MMS, Chidambaram, Pranab Mukherji, S M Krishna, A K Antony, Jairam Naresh, and many more? If only these men had not to deal with Mamata, Mulayam, Karunanidhi and all. Except for few matters of importance, I doubt Sonia/Rahul interfere with there work.

You want Modi to lead the country same way as Gujarat? You need to give him same power in centre as he has in his state. You cannot improve railway when your ally is crying over tiniest increase in fare. You cannot improve electric board if you cannot sell it at high price (as far as I know, Gujarat has second or third highest tariff). So much more. So many allies to cater.

As you said, Rahul has to prove his leadership. He could do it without taking any drastic steps, like he has been doing till now. Do all as his advisers told him to do. This option would not be available to Modi. Per chance some of his ministers don't listen to him, he would have to prove his image some other way.



> Let us also talk about the draught in MH, it was an engineered draught, by drafting a policy which ran against the law of water allocation in a particular order and guess when this was done, from 2005 and who was the CM then, any guesses?
> 
> Adarsh scam, any idea who all were charge sheeted? Why there is no news of it? Coal blocks allegation by the centre? 2G Scam? Mate you cannot tell me the Yeddi story alone and brush every act of congress under the carpet..
> 
> Nitin Gadkari was also removed from the party presidency after his scam came to the fore...



My problem is not corruption. All are corrupt, there is no lesser evil. It is as I said above, how the parties handled the cases. BJP waited for the Lokayukt to take action, Congress did it on its own. In UP, the manner in which BJP accepted a tainted ex-minister was disgraceful. 



> Indra Gandhi, no one stopped her from Congress when she made the 84th amendment, if I remember correctly, it is as you said the democracy so do not tell me Congress can stop and BJP cannot..



Good or bad, Indira was special. Even Nixon was overwhelmed by her. No one from the current batch of politicians, from her grandson to the rusted, brittle 'Iron Man', would stand upto her toes. And she was congress itself. She didn't break the party line. But the way BJP leaders bend down to the rebels...

The infighting for the position of candidature of PM, I am expecting it to be more fun than a barrel of monkeys! Except if we still have a PM in waiting who would probably be willing to go to grave of Afzal Guru to get some more votes..


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SamantK

Kloitra said:


> I said it before, congress is corrupt, I accept. I just dont like how BJP handled Karnataka, and others. When congress was removing ministers from power (if I recall correctly, in Maharashtra), BJP was defending all accused party members everywhere. Not just this, in UP even accepted a throw away of BSP during election time. It wasnt just stepping on the axe, it was jumping on it. I can understand Karnataka, Yedi was too strong for them to handle, but how do you explain UP? Party with big difference. No other could replicate that!



Now now, When was Chavan thrown out on congress party's free will? Did you follow the news properly? 

He was accused in the Aadhar scam and so was removed under a great pressure. BJP will defend thier own just like Congress does, consider the following:

1. Chidambaram and MMS were accused in 2G scam, did they step down on thier own or forced to by Congress? MMS might have to appear before the JPC if BJP has its way, so he is accused, what happened? Why no love lost?
2. Khursheed did not step down when accused for the scam his wife ran, why did he not step down? Forget stepping down why no inquiry was initiated? He was made the foreign minister, no?
3. Abhishek Manu Singhvi, the sex scandal he was involved in, what happened to him? He was not told to resign from his seat on moral grounds, why?
4. Serious allegations were leveled at Vadra for quid pro quo land he obtained being the countriy's son-in-law, why did Sonia Gandhi/Rahu Gandhi not step down, why not even an inquiry was inititated?
5. YSR was not forced to step down, many in congress knew what kind of things he was upto, why no action till someone went to the court that the skeletons started dancing out of the closet? He held 33 LS seats that is why? 
6. See the case of Chavan above.
7. A Raja, not forced to step down till CBI was at his doorstep, you could say that he was part of the coalition and not of Congress but I guess you will not deny the fact that Congress could have done a lot there.
8. Mayawati, as long as the outside support was given she was safe. The day she rebelled, the health scam shows up and now the outside support is there so no news, how convenient!
9. Not sure about the TN case but the day they withdrew from the Govt. CBI raid at Stalin's home . Poor guy Karunanidhi had to cry on TV for the love for Congress and give outside support, very convenient Indeed! 

Again, i will tell you the same thing its not just about the corruption, the whole political system is morally corrupted in India not just the BJP. Congress obviously is ahead of the game. 

I will explain UP sitaution as being desperate, its not right but who is, dear? 



> I don't know about current foreign and home minister, but can you find faults with MMS, Chidambaram, Pranab Mukherji, S M Krishna, A K Antony, Jairam Naresh, and many more? If only these men had not to deal with Mamata, Mulayam, Karunanidhi and all. Except for few matters of importance, I doubt Sonia/Rahul interfere with there work.



The current Home minister is a joke, he actually did harm Indian cause by declaring that RSS is training terrorists in various camps. What do you have to say about that? I can find many faults of MMS, recent being 6 days of silence when our Jawan was beheaded by Pakistan. Should we go to the Nirbhay's Rape case? 

Chidambaram, I feel is a worthy candidate to lead the country, why does the congress not project that person as the PM face instead of Rahul who does not have any credentials? What is the reason? "Gandhi Family"? 



> You want Modi to lead the country same way as Gujarat? You need to give him same power in centre as he has in his state. You cannot improve railway when your ally is crying over tiniest increase in fare. You cannot improve electric board if you cannot sell it at high price (as far as I know, Gujarat has second or third highest tariff). So much more. So many allies to cater.


 Please call back when when you can see the future, your statements are based on assumptions that he will not be able to, opposite to my assumption but I say give him a chance and we will see, Congress had lots of chances to make things right. 



> As you said, Rahul has to prove his leadership. He could do it without taking any drastic steps, like he has been doing till now. Do all as his advisers told him to do. This option would not be available to Modi. Per chance some of his ministers don't listen to him, he would have to prove his image some other way.


 How are you sure that the garbage he spew about Lokpal being a constitutional authority was a advise by the wise? Assumptions again 

If the speech at CII was a advise by his core advisers, they are doing a very very bad job! I cannot trust them to advice him in the future.



> My problem is not corruption. All are corrupt, there is no lesser evil. It is as I said above, how the parties handled the cases. BJP waited for the Lokayukt to take action, Congress did it on its own. In UP, the manner in which BJP accepted a tainted ex-minister was disgraceful.


Oh and you see Congress as the better party despite me giving you so many examples. You gave me two only, I *nine*! 




> Good or bad, Indira was special. Even Nixon was overwhelmed by her. No one from the current batch of politicians, from her grandson to the rusted, brittle 'Iron Man', would stand upto her toes. And she was congress itself. She didn't break the party line. But the way BJP leaders bend down to the rebels...



You are ok with a Congress stong man/women but not ok for a BJP one? I see a bias! Modi might go against the Party lines if he comes to power but I think it will be for the good of the country, why is going against the party lines a taboo? Because Congress does not believe in it? This is a democracy, do what is best, no?



> The infighting for the position of candidature of PM, I am expecting it to be more fun than a barrel of monkeys! Except if we still have a PM in waiting who would probably be willing to go to grave of Afzal Guru to get some more votes..


 IF Modi is selected to be the PM face of BJP, believe me Congress will also have only Modi's face to show - albiet in a negative light. Congress has zilch to show for development and achievements.


----------



## Rangila



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kloitra

samantk said:


> Now now, When was Chavan thrown out on congress party's free will? Did you follow the news properly?
> 
> He was accused in the Aadhar scam and so was removed under a great pressure. BJP will defend thier own just like Congress does, consider the following:



You missed my point entirely. Congress chose to let them remain, and can remove them at will.
BJP just couldn't do anything. Every now and then some rebel would be there, and leaders would be unable to do anything. Congress did removed the ministers when they thought there is too much pressure or when they thought they need to. BJP had to wait for the anti-corruption machinery do its work. They did not had any choice. A completely helpless/spineless leadership. Unlike the party with difference, congress leadership can make any of its minister dance to its tune.



> 1. Chidambaram and MMS were accused in 2G scam, did they step down on thier own or forced to by Congress? MMS might have to appear before the JPC if BJP has its way, so he is accused, what happened? Why no love lost?
> 2. Khursheed did not step down when accused for the scam his wife ran, why did he not step down? Forget stepping down why no inquiry was initiated? He was made the foreign minister, no?
> 3. Abhishek Manu Singhvi, the sex scandal he was involved in, what happened to him? He was not told to resign from his seat on moral grounds, why?
> 4. Serious allegations were leveled at Vadra for quid pro quo land he obtained being the countriy's son-in-law, why did Sonia Gandhi/Rahu Gandhi not step down, why not even an inquiry was inititated?
> 5. YSR was not forced to step down, many in congress knew what kind of things he was upto, why no action till someone went to the court that the skeletons started dancing out of the closet? He held 33 LS seats that is why?
> 6. See the case of Chavan above.
> 7. A Raja, not forced to step down till CBI was at his doorstep, you could say that he was part of the coalition and not of Congress but I guess you will not deny the fact that Congress could have done a lot there.
> 8. Mayawati, as long as the outside support was given she was safe. The day she rebelled, the health scam shows up and now the outside support is there so no news, how convenient!
> 9. Not sure about the TN case but the day they withdrew from the Govt. CBI raid at Stalin's home . Poor guy Karunanidhi had to cry on TV for the love for Congress and give outside support, very convenient Indeed!



I would not comment on A Raja, or other allies, but BJP would fair worse here.


> Again, i will tell you the same thing its not just about the corruption, the whole political system is morally corrupted in India not just the BJP. Congress obviously is ahead of the game.
> 
> I will explain UP sitaution as being desperate, its not right but who is, dear?



Congress is definitely ahead, but would you prefer a leadership that tolerates corruption not because it want to, but because it is too weak to do anything against regional leaders?



> The current Home minister is a joke, he actually did harm Indian cause by declaring that RSS is training terrorists in various camps. What do you have to say about that? I can find many faults of MMS, recent being 6 days of silence when our Jawan was beheaded by Pakistan. Should we go to the Nirbhay's Rape case?
> 
> Chidambaram, I feel is a worthy candidate to lead the country, why does the congress not project that person as the PM face instead of Rahul who does not have any credentials? What is the reason? "Gandhi Family"?
> 
> Please call back when when you can see the future, your statements are based on assumptions that he will not be able to, opposite to my assumption but I say give him a chance and we will see, Congress had lots of chances to make things right.
> 
> How are you sure that the garbage he spew about Lokpal being a constitutional authority was a advise by the wise? Assumptions again
> 
> If the speech at CII was a advise by his core advisers, they are doing a very very bad job! I cannot trust them to advice him in the future.
> 
> 
> Oh and you see Congress as the better party despite me giving you so many examples. You gave me two only, I *nine*!



I dont like Congress, but I dislike the options more. For BJP, all I see is infighting for every position. And even their senior most, most respected leader to be helpless against them.

Whenever they had chance, they blundered. In midst of anti-corruption atmosphere, they had corruption cases against them. They were defending their own guilty members and attacking Congress at the same time. Be it nuclear agreement, or opening of economy. They always showed they are two faced, opposing only for the sake of opposing. Congress does that too, it has many faults in itself. But atleast it tries to hide them.

Talk about leadership, do you think the leadership of Congress, the Gandhis, are any worse than the successive presidents of BJP? May be Rahul's speech at CII was stupid, but it would not be worse than the blunders BJP president committed. I believe there are more than just the one in UP.

Let me make it clear again, I am not trying to defend Congress. It is not even possible. I just dont like the alternative. I fear, if the PM in waiting would become the Iron PM of the country.



> You are ok with a Congress stong man/women but not ok for a BJP one? I see a bias! Modi might go against the Party lines if he comes to power but I think it will be for the good of the country, why is going against the party lines a taboo? Because Congress does not believe in it? This is a democracy, do what is best, no?



You misread me again. I never said that I am OK with a Congressi strong man/woman but not with BJP. It is quite the opposite, BJP just doesn't have one. It has bunch of strong regional leaders, and weak central ones which cant keep tabs on the regional one. If only BJP had a central strong figure, which could be projected as leader of all NDA, or PM candidate, like ABV or Advani of 2000. Right now it is just many cats with a piece of bread. The Congressi monkey must be delighted to see the scene, drooping over next govt! I honestly wish you luck with Modi becoming next PM. I probably would not be able to vote, but if I had, well my city is fort of BJP since ages and I had always in all elections voted for it. I just dont see him becoming one. And having real hard time if he does become one.

And why only praise Modi, why not Nitish? Gujarat already head a base. The people are business minded and rich, look at the rich Gujjus in Mumbai. What about Bihar, think of the abyss from which Nitish dragged it.Why is he any worse than Modi? This is obviously a better feat than that of Modi. Cause he isn't in media all the time? What about CG? I really appreciate the NDA, in some states, they have done wonders. But they would be hard pressed to even get the magic numbers. Just tell me how is Nitish any worse than Modi for PM.


----------



## SamantK

Kloitra said:


> You missed my point entirely. Congress chose to let them remain, and can remove them at will.
> BJP just couldn't do anything. Every now and then some rebel would be there, and leaders would be unable to do anything. Congress did removed the ministers when they thought there is too much pressure or when they thought they need to. BJP had to wait for the anti-corruption machinery do its work. They did not had any choice. A completely helpless/spineless leadership. Unlike the party with difference, congress leadership can make any of its minister dance to its tune.


 Give any one the power of CBI and then see the game what they can do, a party ruling the country for decades has strong roots, pretty obvious. Yedi was removed as the CM by the machinery but he was expelled from BJP. You have got it all wrong, he was forced to step down but he kept on holding owing to the MLA's who supported him. Are you some kind of propaganda machine for Congress? Spewing bullshit? 


> Mr. Yeddyurappa, who headed the BJP&#8217;s first government in the State, rebelled after* the party leadership forced him to step down as Chief Minister following his indictment in the Karnataka Lokayukta report on illegal mining*. His relationship with the party soured further after the *central leadership took the stand that he would not be given any top post till he was cleared in the ongoing cases of alleged corruption.*
> Yeddyurappa quits BJP, Assembly - The Hindu



Dancing to his tune  you need to see the Congress MLAs supporting Jagan mohan reddy in A.P, why do out think the CBI's iron grip on him? Someone rightly said, Congress Bureau of Investigation.




> I would not comment on A Raja, or other allies, but BJP *would fair worse here.*


 Is it an assumption again? Please substantiate that highlighted statement here.




> Congress is definitely ahead, but would you prefer a leadership that tolerates corruption not because it want to, but because it is too weak to do anything against regional leaders?



I do not see how BJP has tolerated corruption and Congress has not. You have lost me here! I gave you many examples of accusation of corruptions, no single answer on all of them. If that is not tolerating corruption, I do not know what is. 



> I dont like Congress, but I dislike the options more. For BJP, all I see is infighting for every position. And even their senior most, most respected leader to be helpless against them.


The famous statement as given by every Congressi I have met.. They are not commanded by a dictator you know, people have a free mind not the restricted horse's vision. 



> Whenever they had chance, they blundered. In midst of anti-corruption atmosphere, they had corruption cases against them. They were defending their own guilty members and attacking Congress at the same time. Be it nuclear agreement, or opening of economy. They always showed they are two faced, opposing only for the sake of opposing. Congress does that too, it has many faults in itself. But atleast it tries to hide them.


 Yes, I agree they had a corruption case against Gadkari but what happened, he lost his party presidency, what happened to Sonia or Rahul? Let me ask you, are you happy to see a party hiding its dirty laundry successfully, at the cost of out nation? It seems you do, is it what you expect from us too? I don't subscribe to this, sorry! 



> Talk about leadership, do you think the leadership of Congress, the Gandhis, are any worse than the successive presidents of BJP? May be Rahul's speech at CII was stupid, but it would not be worse than the blunders BJP president committed. I believe there are more than just the one in UP.


Please, stick to the question I asked. Those advisers are so stupid to make him give a speech like that? I mean does your fav candidate has any brains?



> Let me make it clear again, I am not trying to defend Congress. It is not even possible. I just dont like the alternative. I fear, if the PM in waiting would become the Iron PM of the country.


It looks like you are my friend.. I voted for congress in UPA 1 but then what happened, what did they do, looted the country. To teach them a lesson they need to be shunted for at least 10 years so that they come back to their sense.

Even now you are not asking why not Chidambaram, why may I ask you the umpteenth time? I really might vote for congress under him. 



> You misread me again. I never said that I am OK with a Congressi strong man/woman but not with BJP.


Well it seemed like you did when you said



> Good or bad, Indira was special. Even Nixon was overwhelmed by her. No one from the current batch of politicians, from her grandson to the rusted, brittle 'Iron Man', would stand upto her toes. And she was congress itself. She didn't break the party line. But the way BJP leaders bend down to the rebels...
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...eneral-elections-2014-a-61.html#ixzz2QGAKJeIP



Even so, your bias is clear for me to see.



> It is quite the opposite, BJP just doesn't have one. It has bunch of strong regional leaders, and weak central ones which cant keep tabs on the regional one. If only BJP had a central strong figure, which could be projected as leader of all NDA, or PM candidate, like ABV or Advani of 2000. Right now it is just many cats with a piece of bread.



Modi winning the election three times with a majority should tell you whether he is strong or not. No one knew Indra could be that dynamic, its the circumstances which brought those traits to the fore. This statement of your goes beyond assumption, it borders at stupidity. 



> The Congressi monkey must be delighted to see the scene, drooping over next govt! I honestly wish you luck with Modi becoming next PM. I probably would not be able to vote, but if I had, well my city is fort of BJP since ages and I had always in all elections voted for it. I just dont see him becoming one. And having real hard time if he does become one.



Of course, you are free to do what ever you want. 



> And why only praise Modi, why not Nitish? Gujarat already head a base. The people are business minded and rich, look at the rich Gujjus in Mumbai. What about Bihar, think of the abyss from which Nitish dragged it.Why is he any worse than Modi? This is obviously a better feat than that of Modi. Cause he isn't in media all the time? What about CG? I really appreciate the NDA, in some states, they have done wonders. But they would be hard pressed to even get the magic numbers. Just tell me how is Nitish any worse than Modi for PM.



There have been praise for Nitish, but he is not as popular as Narendra Modi, period. 

Keeping a good economy running at the same momentum and improving it is more difficult that fixing a few things in a mess and giving it a direction. Also, if there is NDA at the center, the PM has to be from BJP because they will in any scenario contribute the most number of seats. That's how this game is played, if you did not know it already.


----------



## sankranti

Kloitra said:


> You missed my point entirely. Congress chose to let them remain, and can remove them at will.
> BJP just couldn't do anything. Every now and then some rebel would be there, and leaders would be unable to do anything. Congress did removed the ministers when they thought there is too much pressure or when they thought they need to. BJP had to wait for the anti-corruption machinery do its work. They did not had any choice. A completely helpless/spineless leadership. Unlike the party with difference, congress leadership can make any of its minister dance to its tune.



Which is why NaMo needs to be the leader of BJP.....a leader with a SPINE backed by integrity and performance and a HUGE MASS BASE.



Kloitra said:


> I would not comment on A Raja, or other allies, but BJP would fair worse here.



LOL....if you wont comment on Raja or allies why comment BJP would fair worse ....its only your prejudiced opinion. Why say it at all ?



Kloitra said:


> Congress is definitely ahead, but would you prefer a leadership that tolerates corruption not because it want to, but because it is too weak to do anything against regional leaders?



Politics is the art of the possible, when its possible to take action everybody will take action, be it BJP or congress. Nothing makes things more possible than being in power 



Kloitra said:


> I dont like Congress, but I dislike the options more. For BJP, all I see is infighting for every position. And even their senior most, most respected leader to be helpless against them.



There is NO example of infighting in BJP except for Karnataka which is now settled. On the other hand fighting between Chindu and Pranab Mukherjee is legendry  ...not to mention infighting between Ajit Jogi and Union minister Dr Charan Das Mahant ...the list is endless



Kloitra said:


> Whenever they had chance, they blundered. In midst of anti-corruption atmosphere, they had corruption cases against them. They were defending their own guilty members and attacking Congress at the same time. Be it nuclear agreement, or opening of economy. They always showed they are two faced, opposing only for the sake of opposing. *Congress does that too, it has many faults in itself. But atleast it tries to hide them*.



More allegation and red herring. .........this was the limit of stupidity. 



Kloitra said:


> Talk about leadership, do you think the leadership of Congress, the Gandhis, are any worse than the successive presidents of BJP? May be Rahul's speech at CII was stupid, but it would not be worse than the blunders BJP president committed. I believe there are more than just the one in UP.



ABSOLUTELY YES !!! 

There are records of Sonia Gandhi being in the payrolls of KGB ! These are not just allegations ....it is revealed by declassified KGB records which at now available at request. 



Kloitra said:


> Let me make it clear again, I am not trying to defend Congress. It is not even possible. I just dont like the alternative. I fear, if the PM in waiting would become the Iron PM of the country.



In spite of this disclaimer that is exactly what your are trying to do BECAUSE you dont like the alternative of MODI.



Kloitra said:


> You misread me again. I never said that I am OK with a Congressi strong man/woman but not with BJP. It is quite the opposite, BJP just doesn't have one. It has bunch of strong regional leaders, and weak central ones which cant keep tabs on the regional one. If only BJP had a central strong figure, which could be projected as leader of all NDA, or PM candidate, like ABV or Advani of 2000. Right now it is just many cats with a piece of bread. The Congressi monkey must be delighted to see the scene, drooping over next govt! I honestly wish you luck with Modi becoming next PM. I probably would not be able to vote, but if I had, well my city is fort of BJP since ages and I had always in all elections voted for it. I just dont see him becoming one. And having real hard time if he does become one.
> 
> And why only praise Modi, why not Nitish? Gujarat already head a base. The people are business minded and rich, look at the rich Gujjus in Mumbai. What about Bihar, think of the abyss from which Nitish dragged it.Why is he any worse than Modi? This is obviously a better feat than that of Modi. Cause he isn't in media all the time? What about CG? I really appreciate the NDA, in some states, they have done wonders. But they would be hard pressed to even get the magic numbers. Just tell me how is Nitish any worse than Modi for PM.



Because Modi has integrity and does not play vote bank politics....Nitish has demonstrated no integrity by playing to the muslim gallery and stooping to vote bank politics. 

I have given data earlier showing that Gujarat receives 1/2 the revenue it generates and Bihar receives twice (2 times) the revenue it generates, Yet Gujarat and Bihar grows at almost the same rate  

MODI is part of BJP a National party, Nitish is a regional leader with no base in the rest of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Rani ki Jhansi, Rahul ki jhanki


----------



## Rangila

Gujarat tops in attracting private investment | Niti Central


----------



## Rangila




----------



## sankranti

Rangila said:


>



Clearly this proves he is 'secular' .....unlike evil Modi who refuced to wear the skull cap


----------



## Rangila

BJP reaches out as JD(U) insists on a 'secular' PM candidate



sankranti said:


> Clearly this proves he is 'secular' .....unlike evil Modi who refuced to wear the skull cap



So skull cap is a litmus test for being sickular or not?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

Nitish Kumar likely to seek BJP answer on Narendra Modi tomorrow | NDTV.com


----------



## Rangila

Congress won&#8217;t crack down on illegal money (Part 1) | Niti Central


----------



## Rangila

Online petition in Europe challenges tax havens - Economic Times


ZURICH: European campaigners launched an online petition on Wednesday for a clampdown on tax havens, demanding a "truth commission" *to investigate Switzerland's role in corruption and tax evasion*.


----------



## jha



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rangila

Narendra Modi is totally secular, says BJP | Firstpost


----------



## Soumitra

Rangila said:


> Without BJP Nitish Kumar can not make a gov at home.
> 
> Bihar Assembly Election 2010 Data | TwoCircles.net
> 
> Never seen such a thorough data anywhere.



Great analysis. the numbers in both Bihar and Gujarat show that Muslims are not averse to BJP. BJP's strike rate in Muslim majority constituency is impressive.

If only the "Secular" indian Media realises this thing and stops their hate NaMO campaign


----------



## Rangila



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Rangila said:


>



Proud to be a Sanghi


----------



## Rangila

Rahul Gandhi wants to enjoy power without accountability: BJP | Firstpost


----------



## Rangila

Despite white paper on illegal money, nothing recovered yet | Niti Central


----------



## Kazhugu

Govt vetted coal scam report, CBI will tell Supreme Court - Indian Express

The UPA government could be in for some major embarrassment in the coal blocks allotment scandal as the CBI is learnt to be inclined to inform the Supreme Court that the controversial probe status report it submitted last month had been vetted by Law Minister Ashwani Kumar and Prime Minister's Office officials.

Sources told The Indian Express that senior CBI officials, including director Ranjit Sinha, were summoned by Kumar days before the status report was filed.

During the lengthy meeting, also attended by some officials of the law ministry, several amendments in the status report were suggested and some also incorporated by the CBI.

*"We resisted as much as we could, but yes, some toning down was done following the meeting," a CBI officer present at the meeting in Shastri Bhavan said.*

Sources also told The Indian Express that the CBI's status report was similarly "vetted'' by senior PMO officials. During that meeting, a team of CBI officers, which did not include Sinha, was present although it is not clear whether more changes were made in the report at this meeting.

The CBI's stand in the report, submitted to the apex court on March 8, differs from that of the government. The report pointed out irregularities in coal blocks allotment made in 2006-09 during UPA-1, and said it was done without verifying the credentials of companies which allegedly misrepresented facts about themselves.

The government had refuted the CBI's findings in the court on March 12, with Attorney General G E Vahanvati saying the CBI could not be the "final word" on it.

But in an unprecedented move, the Supreme Court had asked Sinha to clarify through an affidavit if the status report had been examined by the government as Vahanvati, when asked, told the court he had not gone through the report.
---------


shame shame corrupt congress....openly interfering in the enquiry process and watering down the charges.......but dont worry...they give us secularism.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila

Govt vetted coal scam report, CBI will tell Supreme Court - Indian Express


----------



## Rangila

BJP must eat into Congress


----------



## Rangila

Nine companies from Gujarat bag national MSME Awards - Economic Times


----------



## Rangila

PMO refues to give information related to Robert Vadra land deal case - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

I proposed in a different thread to put forward our choices for Cabinet minsters we wish to see on improtant portfolios like Finance, Home, Defence, Foreign affairs, telecom, HRD. We can start by proposing a name, his/her credentials and why we think the person suits the post the most. 

@ arp2041 @samantk @Dillinger @kurup @Koovie @Joe Shearer @Ayush @Bang Galore @JanjaWeed @ Rangila @ krait


----------



## anant_s

> *JD(U) opposes Modi as PM, rules out tie-up with Congress*
> 
> NEW DELHI: Citing his failure to check the post-Godhra riots, NDA constituent JD(U) on Saturday made clear its opposition to Narendra Modi's projection as prime ministerial candidate but ruled out the possibility of aligning with "enemy" Congress at the cost of "friend" BJP.
> 
> Taking stock of the political scenario in the country against the growing clamour in the BJP for pitting Modi as the prime ministerial candidate, the JD(U) executive, which met here, criticised the chief minister saying that he "failed in discharging his duties as the head of the state to check communal riots in Gujarat in 2002".
> 
> While JD(U) leaders have made public statements expressing their antipathy to Modi, this is the first time the party has made its position formally clear through a conclave - the national executive meeting.
> 
> Amid speculation over Bihar chief minister Nitish Kumar also being in the prime ministerial race, party spokesperson K C Tyagi said emphatically said thrice "Nitish Kumar is not a PM candidate."
> 
> While making it clear that it was opposed to Modi's projection as the prime ministerial candidate, JD(U), however, said it will not set any deadline for the BJP to decide on who would be its prime ministerial face.
> 
> Responding to a volley of questions on whether JD(U) will oppose Modi's projection in the BJP for the top job, Tyagi, "as long as the Parliamentary Board of the BJP does not categorically say who is its prime ministerial candidate, why should we talk about it."
> 
> But in an apparent scaling down of its rhetoric, the party dismissed contentions of fixing any timeline for BJP to declare its prime ministerial candidate before next Lok Sabha elections but felt "it will be good" if the major ally in the NDA chose to do it as "they had done it earlier also".
> 
> To a question whether any leader said in the meeting that JD(U) should snap ties with the BJP if Modi is projected, Tyagi said, "No, nobody said any such thing."
> 
> At the same time, he said there was no dilution of its views on the issue and the party maintains the same stand.
> 
> He also gave enough indications that JD(U) does not have reservations against any other BJP leader including L K Advani. "We have earlier also fought elections under the leadership of L K Advani. So how can we say now that it was wrong," was his refrain.
> 
> On the possibility of any tie-up with the Congress in future, Tyagi said, "Congress is an enemy party. There is no such possibility (of joining hands with Congress). Neither did this possibility exist earlier nor does it now, not even remotely."
> 
> Responding to questions about JD(U) either joining hands with Congress before Lok Sabha election or forming a government with its support, Tyagi said, "Our experience of forming government with the help of Congress has been bad. God save us from them".
> 
> Alluding to the 1984 anti-Sikh riots after assassination of then Prime Minister Indira Gandhi, Tyagi said that the Congress has no right to raise the issue of 'Rajdharma' of Modi vis a vis Gujarat riots because "the same mass killings happened in Delhi at that time."
> 
> "Why will we ally with Congress. Ours is an alliance with BJP for a long time. Congress is not a friendly party to us," he said.
> 
> Tyagi also had a dig at Congress' "dynastic" politics saying "it is a decided fact in Congress for last 50 years that only a member of the (Gandhi) family will become the Prime Minister".
> 
> Congress was apparently hopeful of JD(U) switching sides after the recent overtures of Nitish Kumar praising the central government's steps to facilitate special status to Bihar. Tyagi, however, made it clear that this was the "right" of the state.
> 
> Affirming JD(U)'s "commitment to secularism" at the same time, he reminded that it was a government of erstwhile Janta Dal in Bihar, which had arrested L K Advani, when the latter had carried out a Rath Yatra and as a result lost the government headed by V P Singh at the Centre in 1990.
> 
> He also dismissed reports that JD(U) has given a timeline of six months to the BJP to make up its mind on its prime ministerial candidate, asking "Have you you ever given such a six-month deadline to your friend, which you want us to do our friend".
> 
> Proclaiming "love" for "friend" BJP, Tyagi recalled the old association between the two parties saying when the first NDA government was formed in 1998, signatories to its Common Minimum Programme included Atal Behari Vajpayee, Sharad Yadav, George Fernandes and Nitish Kumar.
> 
> Fernandes and Kumar were then in the Samta Party.
> 
> The government had been formed then only when BJP decided to drop its three contentious issues of Ram Temple, abrogation of Article 370 and its demand for Uniform Civil Code, Tyagi said, stressing that "JD(U) is a secular party. It will not do any such work, which affects its secular image."
> 
> He also rejected suggestions that JD-U has forgotten its earlier anti-Modi stance, saying "the agenda of the meeting today is not Modi."
> 
> Tyagi also downplayed BJP's remarks holding Modi as "secular" and said, "He (Modi) is their party's Chief Minister. They should be saying it."
> 
> He, however, significantly added, "being popular is a different thing and becoming Prime Minister is another," when pointed out that the BJP chief Rajnath Singh's remarks that Modi is the most of popular leader in the party.



JD(U) opposes Modi as PM, rules out tie-up with Congress - The Times of India

__________________________________________________________________________________
Good Riddance for NDA? One pseudo secular out of fold, perhaps there now is less complication for NDA to generate consensus on Modi.


----------



## Soumitra

anant_s said:


> I proposed in a different thread to put forward our choices for Cabinet minsters we wish to see on improtant portfolios like Finance, Home, Defence, Foreign affairs, telecom, HRD. We can start by proposing a name, his/her credentials and why we think the person suits the post the most.
> 
> @ arp2041 @samantk @Dillinger @kurup @Koovie @Joe Shearer @Ayush @Bang Galore @JanjaWeed @ Rangila @ krait


Modi PM
Sushma Swaraj Deputy PM and home
( these two can be interchanged based on number of seats BJP gets. If more than 180 then Modi as PM between 150 -180 Sushma as PM)
Arun Jaitely law
Yashwant Sinha Finance
Jaswant Singh External Affairs
Rajnath Singh defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sashan

Rangila said:


> BJP must eat into Congress



Oil price rate is not a qualification of a government's performance as they don't control the prices as they import the oil. Anyone government claiming it has brought down oil prices are only subscribing to the subsidies reforms.


----------



## LURKER

Ye to too much ho gya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

^^^ Nitish ko idea nahin hai ki kya hoga agar JD-U BJP se alag ho gaya... Aadhi JD-U saaf ho jayegi....

Nitish wins because of BJP. The moment he tries to go alone. he will join the ranks of Lalu and Paswan. Infact people in JD-U are getting tired of Nitish hogging the limelight when the ground work is done by them. You will see a number of such interviews in coming days.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

jha said:


> ^^^ Nitish ko idea nahin hai ki kya hoga agar JD-U BJP se alag ho gaya... Aadhi JD-U saaf ho jayegi....
> 
> Nitish wins because of BJP. The moment he tries to go alone. he will join the ranks of Lalu and Paswan. Infact people in JD-U are getting tired of Nitish hogging the limelight when the ground work is done by them. You will see a number of such interviews in coming days.



what you think if bjp decides to go alone in upcoming bihar assembly election will they win???



jha said:


> ^^^ Nitish ko idea nahin hai ki kya hoga agar JD-U BJP se alag ho gaya... Aadhi JD-U saaf ho jayegi....
> 
> Nitish wins because of BJP. The moment he tries to go alone. he will join the ranks of Lalu and Paswan. Infact people in JD-U are getting tired of Nitish hogging the limelight when the ground work is done by them. You will see a number of such interviews in coming days.



what you think if bjp decides to go alone in upcoming bihar assembly election will they win???


----------



## LURKER

I like the audacity of the guy, he openly challenged anyone in JDU "kisi ki aukat ho to mujhe nikal de " 

If nitish splits with bjp then his government will fall in Bihar. If there are re-elections it would be impossible that jdu can form a government w/o bjp. So it is highly unlikely jdu will split with bjp and Shivraj singh has rightly said Nitish is bargaining for a better deal if NDA comes to power at the same time keeping an option open with congress if anyhow NDA fails to win 2014.


----------



## Rangila

Sashan said:


> Oil price rate is not a qualification of a government's performance as they don't control the prices as they import the oil. Anyone government claiming it has brought down oil prices are only subscribing to the subsidies reforms.



So you are saying, crude oil prices doubled from 2004 to 2009?


----------



## bronxbull

Soumitra said:


> Modi PM
> Sushma Swaraj Deputy PM and home
> ( these two can be interchanged based on number of seats BJP gets. If more than 180 then Modi as PM between 150 -180 Sushma as PM)
> Arun Jaitely law
> Yashwant Sinha Finance
> Jaswant Singh External Affairs
> Rajnath Singh defence



Subramanian Swamy,Home Minister.


----------



## Sashan

Rangila said:


> So you are saying, crude oil prices doubled from 2004 to 2009?



I am saying that the government cutdown on the subsidies which kept the crude oil prices artificially low for India - I haven't tracked the global crude oil prices and so I can't say whether it has a partial bearing on the prices as well. But the crux of the story is this - for example, if the oil price say was around $100 a barrel on the global market, Indian government was subsidizing it for say $50 per barrel so that the consumers in India would pay say Rs 40 per liter. So the remaining $50 is nothing but subsidy offered by Indian government and this subsidy indirectly comes out of the the government revenues. These subsidies are best spent elsewhere say for health care not for some spoilt youth in NCR driving a SUV or a college kid driving his expensive bike while burning the oil to impress his girlfriend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Android said:


> what you think if bjp decides to go alone in upcoming bihar assembly election will they win???
> 
> 
> 
> what you think if bjp decides to go alone in upcoming bihar assembly election will they win???



No... Both need each other right now. May be in next 5-6 years, JD-U will have less importance. If only this Nitish was not this stubborn, it is a perfect coalition.


----------



## Sashan

jha said:


> No... Both need each other right now. May be in next 5-6 years, JD-U will have less importance. If only this Nitish was not this stubborn, it is a perfect coalition.



Jha - what do you think is the reason for Nitish not liking Modi as the PM? Is it something he feels will alienate his votebank or he feels he has a chance for PM position?


----------



## jha

Sashan said:


> I am saying that the government cutdown on the subsidies which kept the crude oil prices artificially low for India - I haven't tracked the global crude oil prices and so I can't say whether it has a partial bearing on the prices as well. But the crux of the story is this - for example, if the oil price say was around $100 a barrel on the global market, Indian government was subsidizing it for say $50 per barrel so that the consumers in India would pay say Rs 40 per liter. So the remaining $50 is nothing but subsidy offered by Indian government and this subsidy indirectly comes out of the the government revenues. These subsidies are best spent elsewhere say for health care not for some spoilt youth in NCR driving a SUV or a college kid driving his expensive bike while burning the oil to impress his girlfriend.



Exactly. The Oil-Subsidy should be minimised. We can not afford to subsidise Petroleum products now because of ever increasing demands. Subsidised oil should be provided to Poor not to those driving SUVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Sashan said:


> Jha - what do you think is the reason for Nitish not liking Modi as the PM? Is it something he feels will alienate his votebank or he feels he has a chance for PM position?



Its not about Votebank. The real reason is his fear of growing Modi's popularity. If Modi becomes PM and indeed proves to be an able administrator, his stature will become larger than Nitish's. This will make BJP bold enough to go alone in Assembly polls.
And if this happens, there is a chance that BJP might even win the election. And if they dont, MLAs from JD-U will join BJP ditching Nitish.
So, the real reason is to save his own @$$ rather than votebank. Although the 2002 also helps in his rhetoric.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Sashan said:


> *I am saying that the government cutdown on the subsidies which kept the crude oil prices artificially low for India* - I haven't tracked the global crude oil prices and so I can't say whether it has a partial bearing on the prices as well. But the crux of the story is this - for example, if the oil price say was around $100 a barrel on the global market, Indian government was subsidizing it for say $50 per barrel so that the consumers in India would pay say Rs 40 per liter. So the remaining $50 is nothing but subsidy offered by Indian government and this subsidy indirectly comes out of the the government revenues. These subsidies are best spent elsewhere say for health care not for some spoilt youth in NCR driving a SUV or a college kid driving his expensive bike while burning the oil to impress his girlfriend.




If the subsidy is cut or taken away the prices are supposed to go up and not down as you have emphasised. 

Also, you did not track the five yr crude prices, so what are you talking about?

2004 crude average price was 37.00 versus 2009 crude price 53.00

So the crude price was not doubled on the international market, but congress government did jack up the prices relatively, or withdrew some subsidy.
Any which way bad.



Soumitra said:


> Modi PM
> Sushma Swaraj Deputy PM and home
> ( these two can be interchanged based on number of seats BJP gets. If more than 180 then Modi as PM between 150 -180 Sushma as PM)
> Arun Jaitely law
> Yashwant Sinha Finance
> Jaswant Singh External Affairs
> Rajnath Singh defence



Advani to swim in a Indian ocean?


----------



## Echo_419

Rangila said:


> If the subsidy is cut or taken away the prices are supposed to go up and not down as you have emphasised.
> 
> Also, you did not track the five yr crude prices, so what are you talking about?
> 
> 2004 crude average price was 37.00 versus 2009 crude price 53.00
> 
> So the crude price was not doubled on the international market, but congress government did jack up the prices relatively, or withdrew some subsidy.
> Any which way bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Advani to swim in a Indian ocean?




Advanii should retire he Is to damn old 
Matlab iss Omaar mien Banda ghar ke bahar nahi nikalta kii kahi yaamraj nah dekhele & he wants to govern wow


----------



## Rangila

Nitish Kumar is not a Prime Ministerial candidate: JDU | Niti Central


----------



## Rangila

Rajasthan Sportspersons Made to Sign 'Absurd' Affidavit | news.outlookindia.com



Echo_419 said:


> Advanii should retire he Is to damn old
> Matlab iss Omaar mien Banda ghar ke bahar nahi nikalta kii kahi yaamraj nah dekhele & he wants to govern wow



Why not president?


----------



## Bang Galore

Rangila said:


> BJP must eat into Congress




Karnataka & BJP? Less than a month to go now, everyone will soon get a dose of reality.


----------



## jha

Bang Galore said:


> Karnataka & BJP? Less than a month to go now, everyone will soon get a dose of reality.



I am very disappointed by the way BJP handled last five years in Karnataka. What a waste. They have gifted Karnatak to Congress.
Utter failure. When there are persons like Ananth Kumar constantly working against state government, this was bound to happen.


----------



## Bang Galore

jha said:


> I am very disappointed by the way BJP handled last five years in Karnataka. What a waste. They have gifted Karnatak to Congress.
> Utter failure. When there are persons like Ananth Kumar constantly working against state government, this was bound to happen.



Not just Ananth Kumar. The BJP is an absolutely rotten ship in Karnataka displaying a level of politics never seen before. They were not only extraordinarily corrupt but very brazen about it. They allowed people to be beaten up in pubs while ministers were caught watching & sharing **** inside the assembly. Yeddy's retort _(his supporters the chaps were)_? What's the big deal? Everyone watches it? Maybe true but inside the assembly? By senior cabinet ministers who were talking about dress code, morals etc...?

They will be very lucky if they are not wiped out.


----------



## Kazhugu

Bang Galore said:


> Not just Ananth Kumar. The BJP is an absolutely rotten ship in Karnataka displaying a level of politics never seen before. They were not only extraordinarily corrupt but very brazen about it. They allowed people to be beaten up in pubs while ministers were caught watching & sharing **** inside the assembly. Yeddy's retort _(his supporters the chaps were)_? What's the big deal? Everyone watches it? Maybe true but inside the assembly? By senior cabinet ministers who were talking about dress code, morals etc...?
> 
> They will be very lucky if they are not wiped out.



Why corruption isnt a poll issue in Karnataka - Indian Express

you are free to disagree though.......as i said in another post.....the current bjp+kjp+bsr(c) has won more urban local body seats than they won from a undivided front five years back.....if bjp is losing today in KA its because yeddy has gone out taking his lingayat vote with him......


----------



## arp2041

Politics is everywhere........it's in your shirt, in your pants...............

@Dillinger @Ayush @samantk @kurup @anant_s 


He just stopped short of saying - it's in your underwears

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bang Galore

Kazhugu said:


> Why corruption isn&#8217;t a poll issue in Karnataka - Indian Express
> 
> you are free to disagree though.......as i said in another post.....the current bjp+kjp+bsr(c) has won more urban local body seats than they won from a undivided front five years back.....if bjp is losing today in KA its because yeddy has gone out taking his lingayat vote with him......




I'm not surprised that it may or may not be a poll issue, it does remain one for me but I'm cynical enough to believe that report_ ( I have seen other reports suggesting that it is an issue )_. Regardless, the BJP faces rout, excuses for defeats will be many and they will simply be irrelevant.

Btw, if corruption is not a issue, it probably works for the central government too. In any case what exactly is your point? That BJP corruption is okay for you?


_(The present CM is also a Lingayat and if the BJP loses Bangalore city, they can hardly use the excuses of Lingayat vote etc)_


----------



## Sashan

Rangila said:


> If the subsidy is cut or taken away the prices are supposed to go up and not down as you have emphasised.
> 
> Also, you did not track the five yr crude prices, so what are you talking about?
> 
> 2004 crude average price was 37.00 versus 2009 crude price 53.00
> 
> So the crude price was not doubled on the international market, but congress government did jack up the prices relatively, or withdrew some subsidy.
> Any which way bad.



It does not matter tracking the global crude price - The government is losing money subsidizing the oil in Indian market - if the global price is high, then the government loses more, if not it is loses less - either way government has been losing money wrt to oil. That is why I did not emphasize on the global price tracking much.


So if Congress govt. or whichever govt. is jacking up price it is because it is it could not subsidize the oil anymore after taking a revenue loss for many years. So I do not find fault with what the government is doing. 


The appropriate way is govt. step out of the way of the oil price - if the global crude price goes up let the consumers pay more - if not let them pay less. This way the consume will learn to be responsible - for example, if a consumer feels that rs 100 per liter will poke a hole in his pocket, he will look for fuel efficient car and not a SUV.


----------



## Kazhugu

Bang Galore said:


> Btw, if corruption is not a issue, it probably works for the central government too. In any case what exactly is your point? That BJP corruption is okay for you?



yes......it will work for congress too.....if you had seen my posts i have always maintained tat though I want congress to be out....that does not mean they _will_ be out....

and then ofcourse there are people who will measure the bjp strictly on perfomance index but wont when it comes to congress..for them "perfomance" is just an excuse not to vote for bjp...



Bang Galore said:


> _(The present CM is also a Lingayat and if the BJP loses Bangalore city, they can hardly use the excuses of Lingayat vote etc)_



both may be lingayats just like both ysr and kiran reddy are reddys. but the energy of the man and the clout he has among his followers matters.....im sure you would agree with me when i say yeddy is the tallest lingayat leader in karnataka today.......


----------



## Kazhugu

@jha - who is this shivraj singh.....?


----------



## Bang Galore

Kazhugu said:


> yes......it will work for congress too.....if you had seen my posts i have always maintained tat though I want congress to be out....that does not mean they _will_ be out....
> 
> and then ofcourse there are people who will measure the bjp strictly on perfomance index but wont when it comes to congress..for them "perfomance" is just an excuse not to vote for bjp...



If performance is not a criteria why should anyone vote for the BJP? Ideological leaning? Works only for a few.





> both may be lingayats just like both ysr and kiran reddy are reddys. but the energy of the man and the clout he has among his followers matters.....im sure you would agree with me when i say yeddy is the tallest lingayat leader in karnataka today.......



He probably is but I'm not sure that that has not been entirely overplayed. Shettar is no slouch but in any case, I don't believe that Lingayats will just turn out & vote for Yeddy. We will see soon enough anyways.


Btw, I used Bangalore as a pointer to the irrelevance of caste equations. If BJP does badly in Bangalore, it won't be because of any split etc. Bangalore is pretty much immune to the Lingayat vote bank or any other offshoot of the BJP.


----------



## Kazhugu

Bang Galore said:


> If performance is not a criteria why should anyone vote for the BJP? Ideological leaning? Works only for a few.



i said about many people who dont want to be seen supporting congress publicly because of their ineptness and inefficieny..but are idealogically opposed to bjp...so will invoke the "everyone is corrupt" card and will continue voting for congress.....




Bang Galore said:


> He probably is but I'm not sure that that has not been entirely overplayed. Shettar is no slouch but in any case, I don't believe that Lingayats will just turn out & vote for Yeddy. We will see soon enough anyways.



i agree shettar is not one to conceded defea...but lets be fair...yeddy has that killer instinct that shettar lacks......thats what made yeddy unique......


----------



## Bang Galore

Kazhugu said:


> i said about many people who dont want to be seen supporting congress publicly because of their ineptness and inefficieny..but are idealogically opposed to bjp...so will invoke the "everyone is corrupt" card and will continue voting for congress.....




A different take would be that if you see the BJP as being just as corrupt, why would you vote for it? In Karnataka, the BJP's corruption is quite simply on a scale never seen, so no real comparison.





> i agree shettar is not one to conceded defea...but lets be fair...yeddy has that killer instinct that shettar lacks......thats what made yeddy unique......



Shettar has damaged his reputation with his hankering after the CM's chair but Yeddy is not the unquestioned leader of the lingayats. It worked because he was a victim of Deve Gowda & his son when he was in a coalition as DyCM, it worked when he was CM. However many lingayats are themselves unwilling to be associated with Yeddy because of being directly indicted by the Lokayukta. Not so simple. In any case, all of these claims made by Yeddy & Co. will be laid bare soon enough though I'm sure Yeddy will simply take credit for a very likely disastrous showing by the BJP. Eventually he will be reduced to irrelevance in case of a Congress sweep. His hope is for a hung house but he would still have to work with the INC who will almost certainly be the single largest party. No real joy for him.


----------



## Kloitra

samantk said:


> Give any one the power of CBI and then see the game what they can do, a party ruling the country for decades has strong roots, pretty obvious. Yedi was removed as the CM by the machinery but he was expelled from BJP. You have got it all wrong, he was forced to step down but he kept on holding owing to the MLA's who supported him. Are you some kind of propaganda machine for Congress? Spewing bullshit?
> 
> 
> Dancing to his tune  you need to see the Congress MLAs supporting Jagan mohan reddy in A.P, why do out think the CBI's iron grip on him? Someone rightly said, Congress Bureau of Investigation.



I have a limited knowledge about what happened Andhra, probably because it got less space in media than the long episode of Karnataka. If the situation there was as bad as Karnataka, than I apologise for 'spewing bullshit' but otherwise, to my knowledge, the episode in Karnataka was far too humiliating for the central BJP leadership which seemed to have no control over its own regional leaders. Why Uma Bhartee, even after showing indiscipline so many times, and proving to be completely useless, was brought back? Why Keshubhai was given a free hand in Gujarat (just an unsuccessful attempt to keep Modi down, who is over and above party leadership!). Congress does it too, but in much more subtle way.



> Is it an assumption again? Please substantiate that highlighted statement here.



As you have agreed, by hook or by crook, by giving the lollipop of ministry or by the force of CBI, Congress have kept its allies, from south to UP, under control. Mamata was probably only irritant, but is gone now. You might not agree with me but I dislike regional parties affecting central policies. Even if they have to be controlled by most wicked ways, it is still better than the Mayawatis, Mullayams, Mamatas or Karunanidhis slowing the growth of entire nation for their regional vote banks.



> I do not see how BJP has tolerated corruption and Congress has not. You have lost me here! I gave you many examples of accusation of corruptions, no single answer on all of them. If that is not tolerating corruption, I do not know what is.


Again you are misreading. Let me put it in better words. BJP couldn't do anything to Reddy brothers/Yedi even after so much pressure and the drama lasted so long because the regional leaders were strong. At a time when it should have showed an example, and not waited for the court to take action, it completely messed up, letting a golden opportunity go.




> The famous statement as given by every Congressi I have met.. They are not commanded by a dictator you know, people have a free mind not the restricted horse's vision.



I would not like the dictatorship like Indiras, but would not like powerless leaders like that of BJPs either. For me Congress leadership seems to be right mix of power and freedom.

Let me explain better. In late 90s, early 2000s, they had ABV as a central face. Advani nowhere is close to what ABV was. No one listens to him. One of his closest allies in the party, Uma, was only suspended after pretty much insulting him in a meeting, and she was still kept in the party. Only after multiple provocations was she expelled.

All other leaders of his generation have pretty much lost their value, which is acceptable with age (actually he should retire too!). The second generation, there is no single powerful leader. Sushma, Arun, Modi, every other CM. I would be amazed if they all accept Modi as the PM candidate!



> Yes, I agree they had a corruption case against Gadkari but what happened, he lost his party presidency, what happened to Sonia or Rahul? Let me ask you, are you happy to see a party hiding its dirty laundry successfully, at the cost of out nation? It seems you do, is it what you expect from us too? I don't subscribe to this, sorry!



I would not like a party hiding its dirty laundry, but I would prefer it over one hanging it out in open. If you believe one party has cleaner cloths than other, they you are seriously mistaken. Atleast for this govt, I am sure that be it the PM, FM, DM, or HM (previous) have clean cloths. That might be true for BJP govt too, but how do I differentiate? 



> Please, stick to the question I asked. Those advisers are so stupid to make him give a speech like that? I mean does your fav candidate has any brains?



My mistake, after reading your reply, I read about some of comments/speeches. There is a thread running on it too. I admit, he is pretty stupid. Only consolation I can think for the country is - it could have been worse! And btw, I never said he is my favourite candidate for the post of PM. I am still hoping if they get next term, it be Chidambaram. But he is good for the party leadership, as long as other Congressis bow to him. What I want is a strong central leadership which can keep regional elements in check. Or this elements would try to block down entire nation for their stupid local gains.



> It looks like you are my friend.. I voted for congress in UPA 1 but then what happened, what did they do, looted the country. To teach them a lesson they need to be shunted for at least 10 years so that they come back to their sense.
> 
> Even now you are not asking why not Chidambaram, why may I ask you the umpteenth time? I really might vote for congress under him.



I am not asking why not Chidambaram cause I think he would be their most probable candidate. I still have doubts if Rahul would be projected as PM candidate anytime soon. I have not been checking Indian news for quite some time so I might be wrong.

I mentioned it before, I want NDA in and UPA out. But my reason is different, I simply dont want any party ruling over 2 terms. Power should keep on changing hands.



> Well it seemed like you did when you said
> 
> Even so, your bias is clear for me to see.



Sigh. Read it again:



> You misread me again. I never said that I am OK with a Congressi strong man/woman but not with BJP.



I clearly meant that I would prefer a strong leader. BJP or Congress. I want a leader to whom entire party would defer to. Not public, but party. Right now Modi might be a leader of public, but not party. Be it other CMs, Sushma, Arun etc, they would not bow to him. I would be happy if I am proved to be wrong. Reason, Modi might be good in himself, he might be popular, and can form a govt. But unless he gets cooperation from his party/allies, he would not be able to run the govt the way he wants to. It is fine in Gujarat, where he is very powerful compared to others, but he is not so acceptable to leaders of his generation.



> Modi winning the election three times with a majority should tell you whether he is strong or not. No one knew Indra could be that dynamic, its the circumstances which brought those traits to the fore. This statement of your goes beyond assumption, it borders at stupidity.



Read above.


----------



## Dillinger

JD(U) opposes Modi as PM, rules out tie-up with Congress - The Times of India

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Yeddyurappa-promises-Rs-2000-crore-budget-allocation-for-Muslims/articleshow/19529106.cms

@arp2041 @Ayush @samantk 

Back to basics and back to vote banks. Yedi sahib cashing in the secular chip. Man, why do people take that term and bash it up so bad, gives secular people like me a bad name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Nitish is like Kim Jong Un who keeps saying Iwill launch nuclear missile as a ploy to get more concessions.

Ultimately nothing is going to happen. I also read a tweet today that if Nitish quits NDA then Modi should give him a big thank you card.
With Nitish gone Modi may be able to free his arms. It may be a temporary setback but good in the long run


----------



## Rangila

Did you know that all the head of mosque/moulivis get monthly salary/stipend from Indian government ?

Will Nitish decide who is secular, says Balbir Punj - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

Sashan said:


> It does not matter tracking the global crude price - The government is losing money subsidizing the oil in Indian market - if the global price is high, then the government loses more, if not it is loses less - either way government has been losing money wrt to oil. That is why I did not emphasize on the global price tracking much.
> 
> 
> So if Congress govt. or whichever govt. is jacking up price it is because it is it could not subsidize the oil anymore after taking a revenue loss for many years. So I do not find fault with what the government is doing.
> 
> 
> The appropriate way is govt. step out of the way of the oil price - if the global crude price goes up let the consumers pay more - if not let them pay less. This way the consume will learn to be responsible - for example, if a consumer feels that rs 100 per liter will poke a hole in his pocket, he will look for fuel efficient car and not a SUV.




Subsidy should not be there at all. But subsidy is not a issue here.
You failed to explain the double price of gasoline in 5 years in karnataka.


----------



## Rangila

Social activist alleges 2 Lakk Crore Wakf scam,names 18 Cong Leaders includn Cong Minister Kharge, Rehman Khan 

Mangalore: Social activist alleges Rs 2 lac cr Wakf scam, names 18 persons


----------



## Ayush

Dillinger said:


> JD(U) opposes Modi as PM, rules out tie-up with Congress - The Times of India
> 
> Yeddyurappa promises Rs 2,000 crore budget allocation for Muslims - The Times of India
> 
> @arp2041 @Ayush @samantk
> 
> Back to basics and back to vote banks. Yedi sahib cashing in the secular chip. Man, why do people take that term and bash it up so bad, gives secular people like me a bad name.



wtf,wasnt expecting this...


----------



## Android

After SP now its NCP
UPA vulnerable, polls soon: Sharad Pawar - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site


----------



## Sashan

Rangila said:


> Subsidy should not be there at all. But subsidy is not a issue here.
> You failed to explain the double price of gasoline in 5 years in karnataka.



Yawn - I explained how it works and you are hung up on detailed analysis based on the barrel prices you were quoting. I am not going to spend my time on it. But in case you want to do it yourself the nos you quoted before are for US which is why US gas prices are much lower even without subsidies. It is not one rate fit everyone. As far as I know rate offered to India in the recent times was around $100 per barrel.


----------



## Rangila



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Sashan said:


> Yawn - I explained how it works and you are hung up on detailed analysis based on the barrel prices you were quoting. I am not going to spend my time on it. But in case you want to do it yourself the nos you quoted before are for US which is why US gas prices are much lower even without subsidies. It is not one rate fit everyone. As far as I know rate offered to India in the recent times was around $100 per barrel.




Crude oil prices are international, like a bullion market, prices quoted twice daily.


----------



## JanjaWeed

> *Nitish warns BJP, says follow Vajpayee's 'Rajdharma'*
> 
> Nitish warns BJP, says follow Vajpayee's 'Rajdharma' - The Times of India



_Suddenly Vajpayee seems to be a new benchmark in political integrity for every political party. I wonder if that was still the case if Vajpayee was still in active politics today? _


----------



## Soumitra

JanjaWeed said:


> _Suddenly Vajpayee seems to be a new benchmark in political integrity for every political party. I wonder if that was still the case if Vajpayee was still in active politics today? _



Leave aside JD(U) the other day I heard Sanjay Jha of Congress singing praises of Vajpayee !!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

Soumitra said:


> Leave aside JD(U) the other day I heard Sanjay Jha of Congress singing praises of Vajpayee !!!!!!!!!!!!



that's what i'm talking about. Irrespective of their political ideology, everyone seems to be quoting Vajpayee & claiming how an ideal leader he was. But when he was in politics... seems like all these guys were mentally bankrupt & emotionally exhausted to realize his importance!!


----------



## SamantK

arp2041 said:


> Politics is everywhere........it's in your shirt, in your pants...............
> 
> @Dillinger @Ayush @samantk @kurup @anant_s
> 
> 
> He just stopped short of saying - it's in your underwears


  

There is no end to his and his experienced advisors foolishness! God bless our country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

^^^ is he for real? Seriously... what's wrong with his advisers? are they blind to realize how embarrassing he could be, if he represents India in any capacity? God save India from jokers of this kind!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Dillinger said:


> JD(U) opposes Modi as PM, rules out tie-up with Congress - The Times of India
> 
> Yeddyurappa promises Rs 2,000 crore budget allocation for Muslims - The Times of India
> 
> @arp2041 @Ayush @samantk
> 
> Back to basics and back to vote banks. Yedi sahib cashing in the secular chip. Man, why do people take that term and bash it up so bad, gives secular people like me a bad name.



His dreams of being the prime ministerial candidates are fading fast, this was bound to happen. I think BJP should let him loose, might not help In the short term but it at least will not bog down BJP in the future.


----------



## JanjaWeed

samantk said:


> His dreams of being the prime ministerial candidates are fading fast, this was bound to happen. I think BJP should let him loose, might not help In the short term but it at least will not bog down BJP in the future.



That's true. BJP will be better off without JDU.. & it will work well for them in the long term. If JDU breaks of with BJP... they'l have to fight for the same turf as Cong, lalu & LJP. Everyone will be fighting under same political ideology!

Nitish Kumar is just trying to push his luck as far as he can. I'm sure he is clever enough to understand who will be the eventual loser in this political game if he carries on with his rhetoric!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

JanjaWeed said:


> That's true. BJP will be better off without JDU.. & it will work well for them in the long term. If JDU breaks of with BJP... they'l have to fight for the same turf as Cong, lalu & LJP. Everyone will be fighting under same political ideology!
> 
> Nitish Kumar is just trying to push his luck as far as he can. I'm sure he is clever enough to understand who will be the eventual loser in this political game if he carries on with his rhetoric!



Yeah he should stop pushing his luck, I liked the political game he played, not giving much but sending some serious signals.. However, he would do better to not antagonise the BJP's top brass by going overboard, they both need each other if the polling pattern was as someone posted before.. It was indeed an eye opener, I'm wondering why Nitish does not understand.


----------



## anant_s

arp2041 said:


> Politics is everywhere........it's in your shirt, in your pants...............
> 
> @Dillinger @Ayush @samantk @kurup @anant_s
> 
> 
> He just stopped short of saying - it's in your underwears



Yes everywhere expect in his brain


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> That's true. BJP will be better off without JDU.. & it will work well for them in the long term. If JDU breaks of with BJP... they'l have to fight for the same turf as Cong, lalu & LJP. Everyone will be fighting under same political ideology!
> 
> Nitish Kumar is just trying to push his luck as far as he can. I'm sure he is clever enough to understand who will be the eventual loser in this political game if he carries on with his rhetoric!



Mate, the issue is not if the BJP will be better without JDU or not.

The issue is about an Important state like Bihar & it's people.

We all know that Bihar is on the right path (maybe) the first time in the history of Independent India.

If something goes wrong now, than we will be back to the lalus & Paswans of Politics.

And than any progress which Bihar has made will be brought down to ZERO.

So, whoever wins, ultimately the people of Bihar will LOSE.

We have to think about them also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

arp2041 said:


> Mate, the issue is not if the BJP will be better without JDU or not.
> 
> The issue is about an Important state like Bihar & it's people.
> 
> We all know that Bihar is on the right path (maybe) the first time in the history of Independent India.
> 
> If something goes wrong now, than we will be back to the lalus & Paswans of Politics.
> 
> And than any progress which Bihar has made will be brought down to ZERO.
> 
> So, whoever wins, ultimately the people of Bihar will LOSE.
> 
> We have to think about them also.



Lakh rupe ki baat ki hai! Dooba denge state ko, man if UP and Bihar, oh and WB do not progress quickly then India will remain a "poor" nation for the foreseeable future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

Dillinger said:


> Lakh rupe ki baat ki hai! Dooba denge state ko, man if UP and Bihar, oh and WB do not progress quickly then India will remain a "poor" nation for the foreseeable future.



up,bihar,bengal,jharkhand yes,coz thats where 33% of our population is...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

samantk said:


> His dreams of being the prime ministerial candidates are fading fast, this was bound to happen. I think BJP should let him loose, might not help In the short term but it at least will not bog down BJP in the future.





The BJP has no capacity to think long term, that is what has characterised their behaviour after tasting power. Unlike Vajpayee & Advani & the leaders of the BJP then, the present lot worries primarily about power. Heck, most leaders of the BJP are secretly jostling for power hoping that Modi gets shot down & they can be the PM. This from leaders who have no idea how to win an election. They all want to be PM, no one wants to work for a BJP government to be in place first. It also explains why the BJP opposes without reason even policies that it should normally be in support of.

The BJP has shown in U.P. a complete lack of common sense, getting boxed into a corner & now being rendered impotent. They are actually counting on offering Mayawati a dy PM post if she gets about 25-30 MP's. that is how they work. Long term thinking is not their cup of tea at all, too much to expect it of them in Bihar. The mess in Karnataka is proof of that. Had the BJP taken a tough line & sacrificed the government for probity, their chances of coming back to power would have been fairly good. They didn't & are now reduced to wondering whether they can bring back all the tainted chaps back to their party to save then from an election debacle. It wouldn't have worked no matter what they did.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila

Bang Galore said:


> The BJP has no capacity to think long term, that is what has characterised their behaviour after tasting power. Unlike Vajpayee & Advani & the leaders of the BJP then, the present lot worries primarily about power. Heck, most leaders of the BJP are secretly jostling for power hoping that Modi gets shot down & they can be the PM. This from leaders who have no idea how to win an election. They all want to be PM, no one wants to work for a BJP government to be in place first. It also explains why the BJP opposes without reason even policies that it should normally be in support of.
> 
> The BJP has shown in U.P. a complete lack of common sense, getting boxed into a corner & now being rendered impotent. They are actually counting on offering Mayawati a dy PM post if she gets about 25-30 MP's. that is how they work. Long term thinking is not their cup of tea at all, too much to expect it of them in Bihar. The mess in Karnataka is proof of that. Had the BJP taken a tough line & sacrificed the government for probity, their chances of coming back to power would have been fairly good. They didn't & are now reduced to wondering whether they can bring back all the tainted chaps back to their party to save then from an election debacle. It wouldn't have worked no matter what they did.



What is yr choice for BJP candidate for PM?


----------



## RangerPK

If BJP wins and modi becomes the PM of India.

What sort of policy do you imagine modi would take against Pakistan.

Would he try to improve his relation with Pakistan or he would be aggressive towards Pakistan?


----------



## Dillinger

RangerPK said:


> If BJP wins and modi becomes the PM of India.
> 
> What sort of policy do you imagine modi would take against Pakistan.
> 
> Would he try to improve his relation with Pakistan or he would be aggressive towards Pakistan?



Depends, trade- assuming that trade is desirable as far as Pakistanis are concerned- then favorable.

security and strategic interests, specially terrorism- conceivably tough and rigid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

@arp2041 @samantk @KRAIT @Ayush

Got the down low on Gujarat from dad:-

1) Electricity and potable water in almost all villages- true!

2) Clerical level, mid and low level corruption, impacting the common man directly down- true, in fact to a level which is unprecedented in India. Due to Modi? Yes VERY MUCH SO! 

3) Women's health and nutrition- bad, not much work on that front despite talks about it.

4) Education- comparatively bad but improving.

5) Roads- sturdy, well built and wide spread- true!

6) Higher level corruption- still the same- Modi complicit partly:- specifics:- Large tracts of land sold at criminally low prices to industrialists and large sums pocketed and transferred to party coffers as elections funds, saving grace:- land is largely un-populated- no forced evictions or direct degradation of people's lives. Still illegal though since land is govt/public property and should not be sold off in this exact manner but also the same is responsible for a lot of industrial growth with quite a bit of money being fed back into public infra projects. 

7) Opposition from RSS? Very much true.

8) discrimination and fundamentalism- still being propagated but not as party policy and largely due to VHP and RSS elements which are still autonomous and not under Modi's control nor is he trying to exert any further control since the RSS core nucleus at the center of BJP already gunning for him.

All in all a mixed bag BUT better than any other developing state in the nation atm. He's working exclusively in Gujarat atm in a personal capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ayush

Dillinger said:


> @arp2041 @samantk @KRAIT @Ayush
> 
> Got the down low on Gujarat from dad:-
> 
> 1) Electricity and potable water in almost all villages- true!
> 
> 2) Clerical level, mid and low level corruption, impacting the common man directly down- true, in fact to a level which is unprecedented in India. Due to Modi? Yes VERY MUCH SO!
> 
> 3) Women's health and nutrition- bad, not much work on that front despite talks about it.
> 
> 4) Education- comparatively bad but improving.
> 
> 5) Roads- sturdy, well built and wide spread- true!
> 
> 6) Higher level corruption- still the same- Modi complicit partly:- specifics:- Large tracts of land sold at criminally low prices to industrialists and large sums pocketed and transferred to party coffers as elections funds, saving grace:- land is largely un-populated- no forced evictions or direct degradation of people's lives. Still illegal though since land is govt/public property and should not be sold off in this exact manner but also the same is responsible for a lot of industrial growth with quite a bit of money being fed back into public infra projects.
> 
> 7) Opposition from RSS? Very much true.
> 
> 8) discrimination and fundamentalism- still being propagated but not as party policy and largely due to VHP and RSS elements which are still autonomous and not under Modi's control nor is he trying to exert any further control since the RSS core nucleus at the center of BJP already gunning for him.
> 
> All in all a mixed bag BUT better than any other developing state in the nation atm. He's working exclusively in Gujarat atm in a personal capacity.



i ve stayed in ahmedabad for 7 years...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

playboy nehru.


----------



## arp2041

*Netaji Subhas Chandra Bose's family seeks Narendra Modi's help in solving the 'mystery'*

Family members of Netaji Subhas Chandra Bose have sought the help of Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi for declassification of all secret files concerning the iconic leader.

"Netaji belonged to the entire nation, so we extend our appeal to you for your kind support in demanding from the Prime Minister that the Central Government must release in public domain all records to help unravel the mystery about his fate and bring a closure to the issue," read the letter written to Narendra Modi .

Demanding declassification of secret files concerning Netaji's death, Netaji's grand-nephew and family spokesperson Chandra Bose had met Modi during his visit to Kolkata last week.

The letter handed over to him is signed by Netaji's nephew D N Bose on behalf of 24 members of the family.

"We are constrained to bring it to your notice because the Central Government's approach has been rather hostile. The report of the Mukherjee Commission, for instance, was dismissed by the UPA government without assigning any reason in the Action Taken Report tabled in Parliament," the letter said.

It claimed that the Justice Mukherjee Commission of Inquiry, set up in 2006, had concluded that Netaji did not die in a plane crash in 1945.

"Modi was very receptive while receiving the letter, and he promised to help," the family said in a statement today, adding, they were constrained to approach the BJP leader after Chief Minister Mamata Banerjee "completely ignored" their similar appeal made in December, last year.

"The family felt hurt when the Honourable Chief Minister did not even show the basic minimum courtesy to acknowledge the receipt of the letter," said their media statement.

In a disclosure under the RTI appeal made by 'Mission Netaji', a Delhi-based research trust, the Prime Minister's Office had earlier said that it was holding 33 secret files concerning Netaji.

Netaji Subhas Chandra Bose's family seeks Narendra Modi's help in solving the 'mystery' - Indian Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

Save me from Teesta and Mahesh Bhatt : Qutubbuddin Ansari


----------



## Rangila

#Feku ... Rahul Gandhi ? The Congress Honey Trap








Dholera city, modi's dream coming to reality.


----------



## arp2041

@Dillinger @samantk @JanjaWeed @Ayush @kurup @anant_s @Abingdonboy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JanjaWeed

^^^ what a plonker


----------



## Android

just saw it on TV nitish has given deadline till December for bjp in declaring its PM candidate and reaffirmed the candidate should have a complete secular image and acceptable to all communities

Correct me if I am wrong but bihar assembly elections are scheduled to be held in November this year right


----------



## sindhibrah

BJP must come into power in India if India really wants to be a serious world power. Your Prime Minister is a puppet from a party designed to make compromises on everything. 

The good relations between India and Pakistan after the Kargil conflict in the early and mid 2000s is proof that a rightist party can still maintain peace with foes. At least I wish so. Hopefully the BJP can do better than the Congress in forming an actual relationship with China.


----------



## KRAIT

RangerPK said:


> If BJP wins and modi becomes the PM of India.
> What sort of policy do you imagine modi would take against Pakistan.
> Would he try to improve his relation with Pakistan or he would be aggressive towards Pakistan?


As long as Pakistan indulges in Peace process, he will be forthcoming.


----------



## Kazhugu

hahahaha...this is the best article of aakar patel i've read in a long time.....he begins with a bang....



> *I think Rahul Gandhi has made the most mature and intelligent political speech from an Indian leader in 30 years.* I dont think his father ever had this quality of penetration into India. That explains Rajiv Gandhis bewilderment at why he could change India little and perhaps not at all despite sitting on the biggest majority in our history (over 400 seats).



read more of it on Why Rahul Gandhi has understood the chaos of India - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Kazhugu said:


> hahahaha...this is the best article of aakar patel i've read in a long time.....he begins with a bang....
> 
> 
> 
> read more of it on Why Rahul Gandhi has understood the chaos of India - Livemint



There is this saying, "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the the universe." I think I am going to add sycophancy in there just to make it a bit more apt.

Such prosaic words nay platitudes, GALIYAN NIKAL NE KA MAN KAR RAHA HAI MADA$ CHO# PE!


----------



## Dillinger

@KRAIT something you've been talking about for a long time:-



> *Ghosts do not die*
> 
> CHECK with the haunted: ghosts do not die. Since this sounds like the ultimate paradox, some explanation is necessary. Ghosts are not happy spirits. A ghost is spectre of justice denied, a moan from beyond the grave, revenge that has survived burial. A ghost does not leave judgement to God; it seeks its target while the assailant is still alive.
> 
> Many of those who instigated mobs in the anti-Sikhs riots of 1984 are dead; some have slipped, with age, into decrepitude. Legal justice has been tawdry, because the establishment has protected the guilty.
> 
> But there are at least two VIPs who cannot shake off their ghosts despite 29 years of protection and promotion, offered by Congress, which has been in power for 21 of these years. Sajjan Kumar was an MP and would have remained one till now but for an accidental burst of anger by a Sikh journalist in 2009. Jagdish Tytler is a senior Congress leader, with a seat in its highest committee.
> 
> The ghost chasing Tytler is relentless. Each time Tytler becomes complacent, it pops up. Tytler has reason to be complacent. It took Indias premier police unit, the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) 23 long years to produce its final report for the courts; it concluded that there was no case against Tytler. The court was sceptical.
> 
> Two years later, in 2009, CBI repeated its charade, despite the fact that the Nanavati Commission had held Tytler culpable. India, thankfully, is not a police state. A sessions court has again thrown Tytler back into the public limelight.
> 
> Tytler behaves likes a split personality when he appears on television to defend himself, half anxious, half smug. His central argument is equivocal: he does not challenge the Nanavati verdict, but adds with a shrug that it is hardly his fault if CBI did not find any evidence. The smirk is almost too much to bear.
> 
> What Tytler, his guardians and acolytes do not quite understand is how much India has changed. There are many reasons obviously, but it can be said that one of the catalysts was the Gujarat riots. A cover-up is no longer possible.
> 
> In 1984, Rajiv Gandhi read out a speech written by an over-smart bureaucrat justifying the violence with the metaphor that when the earth shakes, a banyan or two is bound to tremble. No one would suggest this today.
> 
> The Gujarat riots have been followed by unprecedented media investigation, and judicial scrutiny supervised by the Supreme Court. VIP politicians are in jail. The process is exhausting and exhaustive, but it will separate the guilty from those who were not directly responsible.
> 
> No politician ever went to jail for riots before Gujarat; in fact, hardly anyone went to jail at all. Take a count of major incidents in the last five decades: Jamshedpur in 1964, Ranchi in 1967; Ahmedabad in 1969, when some 2,000 died; Nellie in Assam in 1983, where 5,000 Muslims were estimated to have been killed (I shall never forget the rows of dead babies I saw when I went to report that story).
> 
> Hiteshwar Saikia of Congress was chief minister of Assam then, and Mrs Indira Gandhi prime minister. No one demanded his resignation. Instead, Saikia was often lauded as an astute political craftsman.
> 
> In 1989 came Bhagalpur, when over a thousand died. Let alone Congress chief minister Bhagwat Jha Azad being held responsible, even the police chief was not shifted.
> Sudhakar Rao Naik was chief minister of Maharashtra during the three months of riots in Mumbai following Babri in 1992-93; the guilty named in the Srikrishna report have been left free. Narasimha Rao was prime minister then. It is a depressing list.
> 
> Public accountability, spurred by popular will, is principally responsible for the reduction in the scale and frequency of riots. Politicians may be worried about courts, but they are terrified by voters. The mood of the country has changed visibly. The young, who are in the forefront of this change, want to leave the past behind; for them governance is measured in economic growth and jobs.
> 
> It is self-evident that violence and development cannot coexist. Investment in Gujarat will shrink if there is another riot. The young want to vote for jobs, not for the problems of 1947.
> 
> If you want to predict election results, an astrologer may still be of some use; but it is far more useful to look at unemployment figures, followed closely by an examination of corruption levels. Voters resent corruption because it is theft; what makes them apoplectic is that it is theft of their money, or the nation&#8217;s resources. A nation belongs to the voter, not to a government. Governments are only temporary custodians.
> 
> There is no truth about politics, which is totally true. But that which is largely true determines the fate of elections. Caste and creed have not disappeared, but pillars of the old life are fading as another new age begins to rise on the Indian landscape. And when they are finally buried, they will not beget any ghosts.
> 
> The writer is editor of The Sunday Guardian, published from Delhi, India on Sunday, published from London and editorial director, India Today and Headlines Today.
> 
> Ghosts do not die | Opinion | DAWN.COM



Every time I read something M.J writes my respect for him grows.
@Ayush @samantk @arp2041 @Koovie @kurup

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SamantK

Dillinger said:


> @KRAIT something you've been talking about for a long time:-
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I read something M.J writes my respect for him grows.
> @Ayush @samantk @arp2041 @Koovie @kurup



M.J Akbar is indeed one of the finest journalist India ever produced.
 @Dillinger, I also hope that Tytler is hanged by the balls this time around.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

@Dillinger Hey bro.....How are you ?

Thing is 3000 Sikhs doesn't deserve justice rather than 700 Muslims. After all Sikhs are roughly 1.5-2% and Muslims are over 14.5% of India's population.

In India, justice depends on Profits and Benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

@samantk @arp2041 @Kazhugu @KRAIT @Ayush 



> *The Mao of Gujarat*
> Byline M J Akbar
> 
> ''If Modi can become the second Gujarati to have his picture on rupee, he will consider his life well spent.''
> 
> The unnamed young students of Ahmedabad who had a question or two for Rahul Gandhi this week were pertinent, not pert. They also provided more evidence that students are doing the job that journalists either cannot, or will not, do; which is, ask relevant questions. In this case, media was prevented from reporting the event, so journalists can&#8217;t be faulted, and we know what happened thanks only to an enterprising reporter from the &#8216;Times of India&#8217; who had a source inside the hall.
> 
> The essence was simple and the same: students wanted to know why they should vote for the Congress when Narendra Modi had developed Gujarat so much. One answer given by Rahul Gandhi was odd, to say the very least. Mao Zedong, said Rahul Gandhi, also developed China but &#8220;he caused destruction to the country, too&#8221;. I am not too sure whether Narendra Modi would mind being compared to one of the great figures of the 20th century, warts and all. Rahul Gandhi probably gets his views on history from some briefing by a young and fresh associate, but he could have checked with the Chinese.
> They have moved on from Mao, just as India and the Congress have moved on from Mahatma Gandhi, but China still reveres the leader of the Long March as the leader who laid the foundations of China&#8217;s economic miracle. Mao&#8217;s portrait dominates Tienmien Square as well as the nation&#8217;s banknotes. If Modi can become the second Gujarati to have his picture on the Indian rupee, he will consider his life well spent. Chairman Modi has quite a nice ring to it as well, although Modi would be going too far if he published a little red book packed with his quotable quotes and asked millions of young people to wave it in unison during a cultural revolution.
> 
> A young girl was sharper in her question. She asked which Congress leaders could measure up to Modi on the development matrix. Rahul Gandhi had four names on the tip of his tongue: Manmohan Singh, P Chidambaram, Jairam Ramesh and A K Antony. It is interesting that three of the four did not contest the Lok Sabha elections, and the voters in Chidambaram&#8217;s own constituency had such a poor view of his development capabilities that he was declared defeated before he was declared elected in the 2009 general elections. It would be interesting if Jairam Ramesh could find a constituency from where he could get elected on a development platform, but his ministry does take its priority cues from Rahul Gandhi&#8217;s travel plans.
> 
> No place in list
> 
> What is definitely interesting is that finance minister Pranab Mukherjee does not figure in Rahul Gandhi&#8217;s list of heroes, either in development or honesty. The two lists are, in fact, similar, because Rahul thought that the three most incorruptible ministers were also the PM, Antony and Chidambaram. He did not however consider Jairam Ramesh worthy of a position in the honest brigade. Poor Jairam. Or, one wonders, is it more appropriate to say, rich Jairam?
> 
> One doubts if the people will give too much credence to such certificates from the prime minister-in-waiting, but the large tribe of Rahul-watchers in Delhi must have already done an instant calculus, shifted positions on the pecking order and altered levels of homage. The big winners are obviously Chidambaram and Jairam Ramesh; the first jumps to the top of seniors, and the second takes pole position on the second tier. The certificate slates them as stars of Rahul&#8217;s first Cabinet, whenever or if ever that comes about, so now you know who to call if you want anything done.
> 
> The Ahmedabad students did not get into a critique of the heir&#8217;s remarks, but they did press on about Modi. Why was Rahul denying Modi credit for Gujarat&#8217;s development? He had caused &#8216;some issues&#8217; replied Rahul Gandhi. Did he mean riots? At this point the story takes a curious turn. This was where Rahul Gandhi could have departed from fudge and become forthright. Instead, says the report, &#8220;the Congress leader refused to engage further and walked out saying he was getting late&#8221;. Perhaps he was only getting restive.
> Rahul Gandhi had found out what Barack Obama discovered when he met Mumbai students at St Xavier&#8217;s College. It is easier to field questions from journalists than students. But that does not explain why he was evasive at the end. The students were more specific and forthright than him. It must be a recurrence of the old Congress disease, trying to play both sides against the middle.
> 
> Those who take the young for granted do not understand the young. They like cosmetics, but they never confuse make-up with the face.
> 
> The Mao of Gujarat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MilSpec

There needs to be live televised townhouse styled one on one debate with prime ministerial, home ministerial and defence ministerial candidates. 

For NDA ideal candidates for the three positions would be N. Modi, Sushma Swaraj and Arun jaitley for these three positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kazhugu

Reviving secularism - Indian Express

In this week when the ghosts of 1984 have come back to haunt the 'secular' Congress party, it gives us a chance to talk about what secularism has come to mean in an Indian political context. *I thought the subject had become irrelevant after the 'communal' Chief Minister of Gujarat changed the conversation to governance. But I was wrong. *Even as I write these words there are *meetings being held in Delhi by 'secular, progressive people' who suddenly feel the need to band together to fight 'fascism'. In case you are politically naïve and do not fully understand what that word means today let me make clear that it means Narendra Modi.*

*His recent speeches and the assiduousness with which they have been reported live by nearly every news channel have caused alarm bells to start ringing in 'secular' circles*. So, although last week's reopening by a court in Delhi of cases from 1984 involving Jagdish Tytler have come as a blow, it has not weakened the resolve of secularists to stop Modi in his tracks. This is being done in different ways.* In political circles there is a whisper campaign whose objective is to frighten the BJP into not naming Modi as their prime ministerial candidate*. From Bihar already come loud noises about 'consequences' if this happens.* In activist circles, Marxists, liberals and crypto-Islamists have united to paint doomsday scenarios for Muslims.* And, in Congress headquarters the alarm bells ring loudest because of the fear that if the next general election takes on a presidential hue, their prince may not be able to take on the challenger from Gujarat.

*Secularism is no longer a word in the Indian political context, it is a weapon*. A weapon that has been used very successfully against 'communal forces' many, many times. And, who are these communal forces? *Anyone who allies with the Bharatiya Janata Party or dares to question the secular credentials of the Congress party is a communalist. Having said this, I need to add that if you change your political allegiances and even if you once belonged to a communal party like the Shiv Sena, you become secular as soon as you join Congress.* 

*It is an absurd debate and fortunately many, many Indians have seen through it long ago*. *But, the reason why I felt the need to raise it this week is because I believe it could once more distract us from India's real problems.* The most important of these problems is bad governance that is why when communal Mr. Modi talks about 'su-shasan' he draws an increasingly large audience.

*Examine the smallest of India's failings to the biggest of them and you will find outdated ideas of governance.* It is because of this that vast amounts of taxpayers' money spent by the Sonia-Manmohan government on poverty alleviation has gone waste. The officials needed to administer a scheme like MNREGA are so many that there is almost as much money spent on administration as there is on giving the poor 100 days of annual employment.

*It is because of bad governance that government schools do not teach and government hospitals do not heal. And, it is because of bad governance that 65 years after Independence, the Indian state is still unable to provide clean water, electricity, affordable housing and basic sanitation to its citizens.* It is because of bad governance that our cities look so bad and it is because of bad governance that it takes us decades to build a highway or an airport that in better-governed countries could be built in less than half that time.

*So, in my ever humble opinion, when 'communal' Mr Modi changed the subject to governance he did a national service. *It forced even Rahul Gandhi to acknowledge in his first address to the nation that there were serious unsolved problems related to governance.* If now we return to that ancient debate about secularism and communalism we will be regressing to a time when temples and mosques were more important than the need to win the war against poverty, illiteracy and disease*.

*So, to those 'secularists' readying themselves for a new battle against 'fascism' I have only one thing to say: India has moved on and it is time that you did too unless you want to find yourselves in the dustbin of dead ideas.* On my travels in our vast and wondrous land, I meet many, many young people and talk to them about their dreams and their idea of the kind of country they would like India to be. And, trust me when I tell you that I cannot remember the last time I met someone under the age of 25 who said to me that he was seriously concerned about secularism. They are not worried about it because they take it for granted.

_Tavleen Singh ....once again....bang on the point......_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

Bang Galore said:


> The BJP has no capacity to think long term, that is what has characterised their behaviour after tasting power. Unlike Vajpayee & Advani & the leaders of the BJP then, the present lot worries primarily about power. Heck, most leaders of the BJP are secretly jostling for power hoping that Modi gets shot down & they can be the PM. This from leaders who have no idea how to win an election. They all want to be PM, no one wants to work for a BJP government to be in place first. It also explains why the BJP opposes without reason even policies that it should normally be in support of.
> 
> The BJP has shown in U.P. a complete lack of common sense, getting boxed into a corner & now being rendered impotent. They are actually counting on offering Mayawati a dy PM post if she gets about 25-30 MP's. that is how they work. Long term thinking is not their cup of tea at all, too much to expect it of them in Bihar. The mess in Karnataka is proof of that. Had the BJP taken a tough line & sacrificed the government for probity, their chances of coming back to power would have been fairly good. They didn't & are now reduced to wondering whether they can bring back all the tainted chaps back to their party to save then from an election debacle. It wouldn't have worked no matter what they did.



Sir, that is exactly where I think BJP falters each time. I also want a strong party to give Congress a hard time in thier dealings, this time around they could not do away with what they liked because of many other factors and public support against Congress. Congress is playing it too easy for my liking.

That is one of the reasons I want a strong leader like Modi at the helm, he cannot achieve the level ABV was at but he is atleast better than the lot. Sushma swaraj is eloquent in her speeches but she did not do half the work Sonia had done in 2004 elections. Arun Jaitley is a brilliant lawyer but I do not think he has leadership material. I believe Modi can at least unite the leadership and deliver which I do not see anyone else doing. Those had enough time to change things but could not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kazhugu

sandy_3126 said:


> There needs to be live televised townhouse styled one on one debate with prime ministerial, home ministerial and defence ministerial candidates.
> 
> For NDA ideal candidates for the three positions would be N. Modi, Sushma Swaraj and Arun jaitley for these three positions.



my dream nda cabinet would look something like this....

-*prime minister* - modi
-*home minister* - arun jaitley
--*minister of state for home* - amit shah
-*finance minister* - yashwant sinha
-*foreign minister* - jaswant singh
-*defence minister* - Maj Gen B C Khanduri
-*parliamentary affairs minister* - sushma swaraj





samantk said:


> That is one of the reasons I want a strong leader like Modi at the helm, he cannot achieve the level ABV was at but he is atleast better than the lot..



why are people comparing modi with vajpayee....both are different...one need not emulate the other......not to take anything ffrom vajpayee ji..one of the greatest politicians in independent india...but modi is as much self made as vajpayee ji......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SamantK

Kazhugu said:


> my dream nda cabinet would look something like this....
> 
> -*prime minister* - modi
> -*home minister* - arun jaitley
> --*minister of state for home* - amit shah
> -*finance minister* - yashwant sinha
> -*foreign minister* - jaswant singh
> -*defence minister* - Maj Gen B C Khanduri
> -*parliamentary affairs minister* - sushma swaraj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are people comparing modi with vajpayee....both are different...one need not emulate the other......not to take anything ffrom vajpayee ji..one of the greatest politicians in independent india...but modi is as much self made as vajpayee ji......



I only answered @Bang Galore, I started hearing of this comparison myself recently. The news channels are buzz with this comparision, is it some more propanganda spread by Congress sellouts remains to be seen.


----------



## anonymus

Kazhugu said:


> my dream nda cabinet would look something like this....
> 
> -*prime minister* - modi
> -*home minister* - arun jaitley
> --*minister of state for home* - amit shah
> -*finance minister* - yashwant sinha
> -*foreign minister* - jaswant singh
> -*defence minister* - Maj Gen B C Khanduri
> -*parliamentary affairs minister* - sushma swaraj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why are people comparing modi with vajpayee....both are different...one need not emulate the other......not to take anything ffrom vajpayee ji..one of the greatest politicians in independent india...but modi is as much self made as vajpayee ji......



The only problem i have with choice is yashwant sinha as finance minister. That guy seems genuinely clueless sometime. think BJP should bring some technocrat for that post as economy is going to turn sh!tty in times to come.

It would be even better for BJP to form it's independent economic policy. for now economy seems to be secondary concern for BJP and they more or less follows same policies as congress.


----------



## Bang Galore

Kazhugu said:


> why are people comparing modi with vajpayee....both are different...one need not emulate the other......not to take anything ffrom vajpayee ji..one of the greatest politicians in independent india...but modi is as much self made as vajpayee ji......




Any BJP leader will be compared with Vajpayee. Most will fail that comparison as indeed any congress leader would. Vajpayee is being used to point out the unacceptability among a sizable section of Mr.Modi. The style of governance also contrasts and contrary to what you & other supporters of Modi feel, will be a great liability for Modi when he is sized up by allies in what will be a severely constrained coalition. The very attractiveness of Mr. Modi to his supporters of being a strong, decisive, independent leader will be the very same factors worrying coalition partners who are not about to allow anyone to ride roughshod over them. Modi may still manage but that part remains untested. Hence the constant hankering about Vajpayee. The fact that Vajpayee was personally very distressed & furious with Mr.Modi over the 2002 riots will also be played up as the election draws closer. Nitesh Kumar is portraying himself as a leader in the Vajpayee mold and positioning himself accordingly. This comparison should come as no surprise.


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> Politics is everywhere........it's in your shirt, in your pants...............
> 
> @Dillinger @Ayush @samantk @kurup @anant_s
> 
> 
> He just stopped short of saying - it's in your underwears



Politics is everywhere........it's in your shirt, in your pants............... 

Is there any ongoing competition to find out the biggest failure of Indian politics ??

RG is proving every single day that he leads in that with a very bigggggggggg margin .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Dillinger said:


> http://www.deccanherald.com/content/116529/mao-gujarat.html


 @Chinese-Dragon from Adolf Hitler -------> Mao Zedong.

Modi is getting elevated each passing day.

Hope someday, Modi is seen as MODI by all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

Speculations are high that there will be post-poll alliance between BJP and JD-U. Modi might be used to win as many seats as possible and after the elections JD-U will join NDA to keep congress out of power. A great game is being unfolded. Congress may very well see it sucker punched in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

jha said:


> Speculations are high that there will be post-poll alliance between BJP and JD-U. Modi might be used to win as many seats as possible and after the elections JD-U will join NDA to keep congress out of power. A great game is being unfolded. Congress may very well see it sucker punched in 2014.




JD(U) is no longer as anti-congress as it was before. Going separate ways will enable them to play cards both ways. Join the NDA & say it is to keep the Congress out or join Congress & say it is to keep the _"communal" _forces out. Nitesh Kumar is no fool.


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> @Dillinger @samantk @JanjaWeed @Ayush @kurup @anant_s @Abingdonboy



*Video is currently unavaliable *.

Every single day I wake up with a hope that RG makes a speech so that I could laugh my @ss off.

Now there is a video but the link is messed up .... @arp2041 : correct the link asap or face my wrath ......


----------



## jha

Bang Galore said:


> JD(U) is no longer as anti-congress as it was before. Going separate ways will enable them to play cards both ways. Join the NDA & say it is to keep the Congress out or join Congress & say it is to keep the _"communal" _forces out. Nitesh Kumar is no fool.



Only problem with joining Congress is that JD-U will loose its own ground support in Bihar.Will be interesting to see if they are ready to sacrifice Bihar for few ministries in center. Congress is seen as pariah in Bihar and rightly so. Frankly Nitish babu has not got many options. His own party members are getting uncomfortable by his rhetoric. MP from my area itself is thinking of joining BJP if need be.


----------



## arp2041

Bang Galore said:


> JD(U) is no longer as anti-congress as it was before. Going separate ways will enable them to play cards both ways. Join the NDA & say it is to keep the Congress out or join Congress & say it is to keep the _"communal" _forces out. Nitesh Kumar is no fool.



There is no such thing as "Keeping the Congress out" or "Keeping the Communal forces out", just Show the NUMBERS & you are the king. I have said this before:

"Cross the 180 seats mark & than the IDEOLOGIES go for a toss"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

kurup said:


> *Video is currently unavaliable *.
> 
> Every single day I wake up with a hope that RG makes a speech so that I could laugh my @ss off.
> 
> Now there is a video but the link is messed up .... @arp2041 : correct the link asap or face my wrath ......



Bhai, it is working fine.


----------



## SamantK

kurup said:


> *Video is currently unavaliable *.
> 
> Every single day I wake up with a hope that RG makes a speech so that I could laugh my @ss off.
> 
> Now there is a video but the link is messed up .... @arp2041 : correct the link asap or face my wrath ......



Oh good then, in office and cannot see.. @arp2041 correct it and I will have some laughs at home


----------



## Infinity

jha said:


> Only problem with joining Congress is that JD-U will loose its own ground support in Bihar.Will be interesting to see if they are ready to sacrifice Bihar for few ministries in center. Congress is seen as pariah in Bihar and rightly so. Frankly Nitish babu has not got many options. His own party members are getting uncomfortable by his rhetoric. MP from my area itself is thinking of joining BJP if need be.


 May be Nitish may be expecting replica of Orissa.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

arp2041 said:


> "Cross the 180 seats mark & than the IDEOLOGIES go for a toss"




That's the BJP's problem, very difficult to get to 180. Any analysis of state by state seats_(winnable) _will clear show that up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Dillinger said:


> @KRAIT something you've been talking about for a long time:-
> 
> Every time I read something M.J writes my respect for him grows.
> @Ayush @samantk @arp2041 @Koovie @kurup


 @Dillinger : Please clear my doubt , Is this DAWN the same as in pakistani newspaper DAWN ?? And M.J.Akbar an Indian reporter for this pak paper ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamantK

kurup said:


> @Dillinger : Please clear my doubt , Is this DAWN the same as in pakistani newspaper DAWN ?? And M.J.Akbar an Indian reporter for this pak paper ??



Yes Pakistani DAWN and M.J Akbar is an Indian Journalist, wrote that piece for DAWN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

Bang Galore said:


> That's the BJP's problem, very difficult to get to 180. Any analysis of state by state seats_(winnable) _will clear show that up.



Nobody will discuss that..............People here say BJP of her own may win 200 seats (if NaMo-PM) but not ready analyse state wise
...........Let see what happens in Karnataka ..............If Namo can bring back BJP in power in Karnataka...........Then he may be a Game Changer..............


----------



## jha

Infinity said:


> May be Nitish may be expecting replica of Orissa.................



He may expect to be another Nehru but ground realities are different. Fact is that both parties need each other to keep the likes of Lalu at bay. Both have their own vote banks without joining of which both will loose. And BTW Nitish's own popularity is on downward path in Bihar. Not much visible development and too much chest thumping.


----------



## kurup

samantk said:


> Oh good then, in office and cannot see.. @arp2041 correct it and I will have some laughs at home





arp2041 said:


> Bhai, it is working fine.



Sorry dude , working fine now ...........

RG never stops to amuse us. " You should stop asking questions to politicians and starts asking yourself " .

IMHO the less RG tries to interact with people , better for him . He should compulsory avoid people from middleclass , youths and students.They will rip him apart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

> India now is on the dangerous trajectory of persistently high inflation, increasing taxes and slowing growth. *The Union government is more at fault here* because while its earmarked share of total receipts grew more slowly, central spending actually increased faster.


For which Congress is responsible.

Above negative trends against aam admi favour Modi's chances to rule India.




> Till recently, the UPA had been politically lucky. It inherited the growth benefits of its predecessor NDA governments reforms and a global liquidity boom, and used the consequent booming tax revenues *to finance an unprecedented and uncompromising focus on politically-motivated social expenditure to buy votes*.


----------



## Infinity

jha said:


> He may expect to be another Nehru but ground realities are different. Fact is that both parties need each other to keep the likes of Lalu at bay. Both have their own vote banks without joining of which both will loose. And BTW Nitish's own popularity is on downward path in Bihar. Not much visible development and too much chest thumping.



But Nitish is not fool (not Mammta ) to threaten BJP for secularism and loose power in Bihar............He may have his own calculations to win Bihar without BJP.............If BJP,Congress,JD(U) &RJD all fight elections independently ,then may be Nitish with minority votes be the winner...............


----------



## jha

Infinity said:


> But Nitish is not fool (not Mammta ) to threaten BJP for secularism and loose power in Bihar............He may have his own calculations to win Bihar without BJP.............If BJP,Congress,JD(U) &RJD all fight elections independently ,then *may be* Nitish with minority votes be the winner...............



That is a big "may be" . And Minority votes decide th fate only in few limited seats. In all other places its caste based politics. So, if JD-U goes alone to fight against RJD, its votebank will be limted to OBC, EBC. and RJD also counts OBC, EBC as its vote bank. While BJP has backing of upper caste + some OBC . It will be a celebration in lalu's home if BJP and JD-U splits.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

wedding certificate came with a 'Talaknama' which fixed the terms of the divorce at the end of the groom's holiday. Teenager exposes India's 'one month wives' sex tourism - Telegraph 

What is congress doing against this type vote bank politics in Andhra Pradesh?


----------



## Rangila

The shallow secularism of Nitish Kumar is a farce | Firstpost




> Clearly, Nitish Kumars selective secularism is a product of ambition, political calculation and circumstance. It is going to do nothing to strengthen Indian secularism. It will, if anything, make a bigger mockery of it.


----------



## Dillinger

kurup said:


> @Dillinger : Please clear my doubt , Is this DAWN the same as in pakistani newspaper DAWN ?? And M.J.Akbar an Indian reporter for this pak paper ??



MJ is an Indian and more Indian than Rahul baba and yes DAWN is a Pakistani newspaper for whom our ardent Indian writes once in a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

here is yr unforgetable Playboy.
The only smoking PM of India.


----------



## Rangila



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Jaipur chintan shivir 20th January, he is found sleeping while the function is on.
It is rumoured that he had hangover from last night booze party.
You think he can run the country like this?






So I would say the following:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

Android said:


> just saw it on TV nitish has given deadline till December for bjp in declaring its PM candidate and reaffirmed the candidate should have a complete secular image and acceptable to all communities
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but bihar assembly elections are scheduled to be held in November this year right



Nitish is simply playing to its votebank. Traditionally Muslim voters have voted for RJD and the main reason for his defeat was Muslim voters deserting him. Nitish too knows its important for him to retain this chunk of voters or else anti-incumbency is sooner or later catch up with him. 
Another point about Bihar, Congress and RJD are in very weak position (what i could make out of newspaper reports) and hence BJP stands to gain a lot even if JD (U) decides to part ways.



Dillinger said:


> MJ is an Indian and more Indian than Rahul baba and yes DAWN is a Pakistani newspaper for whom our ardent Indian writes once in a while.



If i'm not wrong M J Akbar is/was editor of Asian Age



arp2041 said:


> There is no such thing as "Keeping the Congress out" or "Keeping the Communal forces out", just Show the NUMBERS & you are the king. I have said this before:
> 
> "Cross the 180 seats mark & than the IDEOLOGIES go for a toss"



and that is the greatest tragedy in modern Indian politics, some people would do anything to stay in power and relevance.


----------



## Rangila




----------



## Kazhugu

anonymus said:


> The only problem i have with choice is yashwant sinha as finance minister. That guy seems genuinely clueless sometime. think BJP should bring some technocrat for that post as economy is going to turn sh!tty in times to come.
> 
> It would be even better for BJP to form it's independent economic policy. for now economy seems to be secondary concern for BJP and they more or less follows same policies as congress.



if im not wrong yashwant sinha was the finance minister when the liberalisation and shoring up the indian economy was in full swing.....


----------



## Kazhugu

Bang Galore said:


> Any BJP leader will be compared with Vajpayee.



well that is what im saying is wrong.....every leader is unique...why should one size fit all ? is rahul gandhi being compared with jawaharlal nehru even though he is of the same dna ? each leader has his unique vision and style of functioning.....people should know to respect that.......



Bang Galore said:


> Vajpayee is being used to point out the unacceptability among a sizable section of Mr.Modi.



among a political section or demographic section.....?



Bang Galore said:


> The fact that Vajpayee was personally very distressed & furious with Mr.Modi over the 2002 riots will also be played up as the election draws closer. Nitesh Kumar is portraying himself as a leader in the Vajpayee mold and positioning himself accordingly. This comparison should come as no surprise.



nitish kumar is bullshit.....he personally campaigned in gujarat election in 2002 immediately after the riots.....he said he was modi's fan in 2004....he was effusive in praise to modi during his 2007 victory...but come 2014 he suddenly has discovered modi is communal......

this is what he is supposed to have said sometime in 2004....







there are two possibilites why nitish is doing what he is doing......either he is getting money from "enemy nations" according to shivraj singh (some national leader in JDU) or he is speaking advani's intentions....that the delhi brahmin gang in BJP does not like modi is well known.......


----------



## Rangila

karnataka healthcare...


----------



## Rangila

Shri Modi inaugurates Asia&#8217;s largest cattle-feed plant, &#8216;Banas Dairy Cattle-Feed&#8217; Plant « Home | www.narendramodi.in

ASIA's FIRST.

Every now n again we hear so many goodies from just one state of Gujarat. India is a big country ruled by Congress, they have nothing to show anything as such because they have none. They are busy looting exchequer and nothing else. India owes more than its FOREX reserves for the first time. They are spending money for vote banks, and in the process, India's CAD is highest ever, and so is our external debt, that nobody is talking about here.

The future scenario looks bleak with these plunderers at the helm with nobody to question them, even MSM is owned by them.

God bless India, if there is any.


----------



## Rangila

[video]http://www.ibtl.in/video/6714/no-comparison-between-modi-and-rahul-gandhi-claims-smriti-irani[/video]

This is the final nail in the coffin of GHODRA.

MUST WATCH - SMRITI IRANI


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Rangila said:


> here is yr unforgetable Playboy.
> The only smoking PM of India.



......So...????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rangila

Modi doesn't need Nitish Kumar's certificate on secularism: BJP - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bang Galore

Kazhugu said:


> well that is what im saying is wrong.....every leader is unique...why should one size fit all ? is rahul gandhi being compared with jawaharlal nehru even though he is of the same dna ? each leader has his unique vision and style of functioning.....people should know to respect that......




People do what they want to do, politics isn't about playing by your rules.





> among a political section or demographic section.....?



Both




> nitish kumar is bullshit.....he personally campaigned in gujarat election in 2002 immediately after the riots.....he said he was modi's fan in 2004....he was effusive in praise to modi during his 2007 victory...but come 2014 he suddenly has discovered modi is communal......
> 
> this is what he is supposed to have said sometime in 2004....
> 
> 
> there are two possibilites why nitish is doing what he is doing......either he is getting money from "enemy nations" according to shivraj singh (some national leader in JDU) or he is speaking advani's intentions....that the delhi brahmin gang in BJP does not like modi is well known.......




Doesn't matter why he is doing this, he is a politician. He has his own interests & as I already pointed out, there are plenty in the BJP using Nitesh Kumar's shoulder to fire at Modi. The point is that Modi's road to Delhi is full of pot holes & you can expect more murmuring to happen. Nitesh Kumar upped the ante & from here, he can't go back without a serious loss of face. The internal murmurs within the BJP will be next if Nitesh Kumar sticks to his guns.


----------



## Rangila



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamantK

Rangila said:


> karnataka healthcare...



108 is not from BJP, originally it started from Andhra Pradesh under Telugu Desham Party header by Chandra Babu Naidu. It was a collaboration with he IT giant Satyam now Mahindra Satyam. 

It was adopted by almost all the southern states, I think being the NDA allies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Mumbai: Plea seeking amendment of PCI Act for Katju's removal in HC



Bang Galore said:


> People do what they want to do, politics isn't about playing by your rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter why he is doing this, he is a politician. He has his own interests & as I already pointed out, there are plenty in the BJP using Nitesh Kumar's shoulder to fire at Modi. The point is that Modi's road to Delhi is full of pot holes & you can expect more murmuring to happen. Nitesh Kumar upped the ante & from here, he can't go back without a serious loss of face. The internal murmurs within the BJP will be next if Nitesh Kumar sticks to his guns.



According to you, who is the best candidate from BJP n Congress for the PM post?

Dont juggle the words, dont take refuge in word soup. Point blank, two names, if your IQ is above 100. If yr IQ is in the level of room temperature, please stay away.


----------



## Rangila

humbleness n humility, never seen with sonia and manmohan or anybody from congress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Only philosophy of BJP is integral humanism .

BJP's Constitution and Rules


----------



## Rangila

Poll notification issued, battlelines being drawn in Karnataka - The Economic Times


----------



## Rangila

Views: Nitish's Modi-phobia driven by fear of Lalu-Paswan - Indian Express


----------



## Kaniska

Rangila said:


> Poll notification issued, battlelines being drawn in Karnataka - The Economic Times



How much can BJP win in Karnataka? Can they cross 25 this time? Although they are in back foot, but if they can win 25-50 then at least they can encourage themselves for next year general election.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Bang Galore said:


> Doesn't matter why he is doing this, he is a politician. He has his own interests & as I already pointed out, there are plenty in the BJP using Nitesh Kumar's shoulder to fire at Modi. The point is that Modi's road to Delhi is full of pot holes & you can expect more murmuring to happen. Nitesh Kumar upped the ante & from here, he can't go back without a serious loss of face. The internal murmurs within the BJP will be next if Nitesh Kumar sticks to his guns.



It is more than just political grandstanding. I think he senses real political danger in associating with Modi. Despite having accomplished the herculean task of dislodging the RJD, Nitish has a relatively taint free image. He doesn't want that blemished.



Kaniska said:


> How much can BJP win in Karnataka? Can they cross 25 this time? Although they are in back foot, but if they can win 25-50 then at least they can encourage themselves for next year general election.



I live in Karnataka...DON'T YOU DARE WISH THEM WELL. You don't have to put up with them, we have to; so no thank you.


----------



## anant_s

> *BJP plans to quit Nitish govt after Karnataka polls*
> 
> NEW DELHI: Smarting under Nitish Kumar's frontal assault on Narendra Modi, BJP on Monday fired back at the Bihar chief minister amid mounting indications that it was preparing to pull out of the Bihar coalition.
> 
> Sources said the BJP was readying itself to disengage from the Kumar-led government after next month's Karnataka polls in retaliation against what the party called the humiliation the JD(U) leader had inflicted on the party on Sunday when he viciously attacked the Gujarat CM.
> 
> "This is unacceptable, and reminds us of the way the JD(U) leader's socialist seniors raised the bogey of communalism to topple the Janata government in 1979. He has pushed us to a point of no return," said a BJP office-bearer, reflecting the anger that has built up in the party since Kumar lit into Modi.
> 
> BJP's withdrawal will not threaten the Kumar government's survival. The CM enjoys the support of 120 MLAs in the 243-strong House and, with the formation of no alternative government possible, can attract the indirect support of many others who will not like to face an early election.
> 
> In 1979, socialist members of the Janata Party had broken away by protesting against the RSS affiliation of leaders of the Jana Sangh, the BJP's earlier incarnation.
> 
> A preview of a formal divorce came through BJP spokesperson Meenakshi Lekhi's aggressive reminder to the Bihar CM that he had remained with NDA all these years after the 2002 communal violence, cited by JD(U) and other detractors as the chief evidence of Modi's alleged communalism.
> 
> "In 2002 also, Nitish Kumar was a part of our (NDA) government. During the Sabarmati Express incident (Godhra, 2002), he was the rail minister," Lekhi said.
> 
> The putdown mimicked the taunt that Kumar's "secular" rivals have always hurled at him, saying that he had no qualm in partnering "communal" BJP, and that his conversion to the anti-Modi camp was an opportunistic political ploy: a true reflection of the rising hostilities over the past 24 hours.
> 
> Lekhi threw more barbs at Kumar, calling his attack on Modi on Sunday abhorrent. "So far as any allegation, accusation against our CM is concerned, we completely abhor that and Kumar is nobody whose certificate is required so far as that particular aspect is concerned," she told reporters.
> 
> In a TV interview, party chief Rajnath Singh termed Kumar's attack on Modi as "unfortunate". "What has happened should not have happened," he said. Although he refused to confirm that the party has decided to get out of the Kumar-led government, party sources said the core group and the party's parliamentary board may take the call soon after Karnataka polls on May 5.
> 
> BJP was not impressed by Kumar seeking to balance his attack on Modi by saying that the BJP and JD(U) were old allies, and that his problem was only with Modi's "communal" credentials, rather than the entire BJP leadership. Lekhi said Kumar "does not have to speak" on Modi's credentials.
> 
> She also dismissed the distinction drawn between Modi and his colleagues. "We have specified that there is nobody in BJP who is not secular," the spokesperson said, asserting that the BJP would not compromise on its ideology.
> 
> Earlier in the day, a group of BJP leaders from Bihar, all known critics of Kumar, met Rajnath Singh here and conveyed to him their anger towards the Bihar CM.
> 
> These leaders, who have openly supported Modi, told Singh that it was time the alliance with JD(U) was snapped as it was only harming the BJP.
> 
> The group comprised former Bihar unit chief C P Thakur, Bihar health minister Ashwini Choubey, Giriraj Singh and Chandramohan Rai, among others.



BJP plans to quit Nitish govt after Karnataka polls - The Times of India


----------



## agamdilawari




----------



## Bang Galore

Kaniska said:


> How much can BJP win in Karnataka? Can they cross 25 this time? Although they are in back foot, but if they can win 25-50 then at least they can encourage themselves for next year general election.



A few surveys are out including one commissioned by the BJP

This is what they say:
*
Cong , BJP , JD(S), KJP*


Headlines Today/C-Voter  118 , 52 , 38 , 12


Suvarna News/ C-4  105-122, 55-70, 30-45, 10-25


Probodhan Survey  95, 81, 27, 8
(BJP commissioned)


----------



## Kaniska

Bang Galore said:


> A few surveys are out including one commissioned by the BJP
> 
> This is what they say:
> *
> Cong , BJP , JD(S), KJP*
> 
> 
> Headlines Today/C-Voter  118 , 52 , 38 , 12
> 
> 
> Suvarna News/ C-4  105-122, 55-70, 30-45, 10-25
> 
> 
> Probodhan Survey  95, 81, 27, 8
> (BJP commissioned)



If BJP can be the 2nd largest party and KJP got wiped out..there is a good chance that BJP may do well in general election in 2014.


----------



## MST

Bang Galore said:


> A few surveys are out including one commissioned by the BJP
> 
> This is what they say:
> *
> Cong , BJP , JD(S), KJP*
> 
> 
> Headlines Today/C-Voter  118 , 52 , 38 , 12
> 
> 
> Suvarna News/ C-4  105-122, 55-70, 30-45, 10-25
> 
> 
> Probodhan Survey  95, 81, 27, 8
> (BJP commissioned)



BJP will loose and will loose big in Karnataka. They deserve it for the kind of misrule they have done there. Hopefully they will learn a lesson for the next time. No one has the right to take the Indian Public for granted weather BJP or Congress.



Guynextdoor2 said:


> I live in Karnataka...DON'T YOU DARE WISH THEM WELL. You don't have to put up with them, we have to; so no thank you.



Hopefully you apply the same standards for the Congi Government in Center since everyone has to bear them weather we want or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

Under Karnatak BJP not a single riot.
So in Gujarat.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

MST said:


> BJP will loose and will loose big in Karnataka. They deserve it for the kind of misrule they have done there. Hopefully they will learn a lesson for the next time. No one has the right to take the Indian Public for granted weather BJP or Congress.
> 
> Hopefully you apply the same standards for the Congi Government in Center since everyone has to bear them weather we want or not.



So you want BJP to win in state so that at national level they get a morale boost while we suffer here? PS- if a govt is so cporrupt in state, I have no doubts they'll be much worse on national level. Diffcult to imagine but true- their track record here means they'll be even worse than congress at centre.


----------



## agamdilawari

Guynextdoor2 said:


> So you want BJP to win in state so that at national level they get a morale boost while we suffer here? PS- if a govt is so cporrupt in state, I have no doubts they'll be much worse on national level. Diffcult to imagine but true- *their track record here means they'll be even worse than congress at centre.*



Why not apply same logic on basis of BJP's track record in Gujrat, MP & Chhattisgarh ?


----------



## Bang Galore

Kaniska said:


> If BJP can be the 2nd largest party and KJP got wiped out..there is a good chance that BJP may do well in general election in 2014.




Not clear, if the BJP loses badly in the assembly & the Congress forms a single part government, it is likely that Congress will benefit massively from that in the LS elections. The BJP won 19 out of 28 last time, they may win less than a 3rd of that in that case.


_Btw, if you noticed the survey quoted in the earlier post which was done by the BJP itself & released to the press , even the BJP didn't dare put itself in 1st place. Shows pretty much where they believe they stand._


----------



## Marxist

Wikileaks: Why Pranab was Replaced by Anthony

2006 October 26, 13:07 (Thursday)

Classified By: PolCouns Ted Osius for reasons 1.4 (B,D) 1. (U)

In an October 23 cabinet reshuffle, President of India A.P.J. Abdul Kalam named Former Chief Minister of Kerala A.K. Antony Minister of Defense.

Our sources tell us that *Congress Party President Sonia Gandhi and PM Singh needed to get Pranab Mukherjee out of his post as Minister of Defense because he was not sufficiently zealous in raising funds for the party*. Mukherjee finally accepted the move after receiving reassurances that he would remain in charge of the many Ministerial Committees that help him maintain his domestic power base. The shift of Mukherjee to External Affairs left open the post of Minister of Defense, which A.K. Antony accepted.

https://www.wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/06NEWDELHI7358_a.html

So job of defense ministry is to raise fund for congress party


----------



## Bang Galore

agamdilawari said:


> Why not apply same logic on basis of BJP's track record in Gujrat, MP & Chhattisgarh ?



That would be correct for the people of those states to apply. Asking people in Karnataka to apply the logic of other states is meaningless. The BJP got it's first shot in the south here & what did they do with it? Whilst it is not a scientific poll, most people_ I know _are disgusted with the BJP. That list includes many who supported the BJP in the last elections _(including me, I must add shamefully)_. Disgusted is a very soft word to use for what many in Karnataka feel towards the BJP.



Marxist said:


> So job of defense ministry is to raise fund for congress party




Unlikely, since Antony was named as replacement. If they expected a fund collector, he was a terrible choice.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Bang Galore said:


> Not clear, if the BJP loses badly in the assembly & the Congress forms a single part government, it is likely that Congress will benefit massively from that in the LS elections. The BJP won 19 out of 28 last time, they may win less than a 3rd of that in that case.
> 
> 
> _Btw, if you noticed the survey quoted in the earlier post which was done by the BJP itself & released to the press , even the BJP didn't dare put itself in 1st place. Shows pretty much where they believe they stand._



I don't think congress will benifit massively unless some good leader is brought in. If it's another Dharam Singh, god save us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ki[[er1

Bang Galore said:


> Not clear, if the BJP loses badly in the assembly & the Congress forms a single part government, it is likely that Congress will benefit massively from that in the LS elections. The BJP won 19 out of 28 last time, they may win less than a 3rd of that in that case.
> 
> 
> _Btw, if you noticed the survey quoted in the earlier post which was done by the BJP itself & released to the press , even the BJP didn't dare put itself in 1st place. Shows pretty much where they believe they stand._


Buddy not sure about other part of Karnataka but in Bangalore a lot of New Voter addition is going on. Even now I can cast my vote in Mahadevapura constituency though I am from UP. My one friend is working for this and he told me that he had submitted around 50000 forms in this month.


----------



## Bang Galore

'Ki[[er1 said:


> Buddy not sure about other part of Karnataka but in Bangalore a lot of New Voter addition is going on. Even now I can cast my vote in Mahadevapura constituency though I am from UP. My one friend is working for this and he told me that he had submitted around 50000 forms in this month.



Not sure what the point is. Are you suggesting that the new voters will vote BJP? I'm not at all sure about that.


----------



## haviZsultan

How are congress prospects? Is it expected to win?

It is worrisome that so many people are going to be voting for Narendra Modi.


----------



## sankranti

Bang Galore said:


> Unlikely, since Antony was named as replacement. If they expected a fund collector, he was a terrible choice.



Are you telling me that AK Antony was CM of kerala without knowing how to raise funds for the party ? Even NaMo has to raise funds for the BJP. Every senior Minister of Every Party has to raise funds for the party. This is true for ALL Parties in India. 

AK Antony is know to look the other way when his party men jump into the public treasury and carry it to the party treasurer and take a part of it home .....his saving grace being he does not take that public treasure money home with him. 

....Like our Dear 'Honest' MMS who looked the other way during 3G, CoalGate etc.....


----------



## MST

Guynextdoor2 said:


> So you want BJP to win in state so that at national level they get a morale boost while we suffer here? PS- if a govt is so cporrupt in state, I have no doubts they'll be much worse on national level. Diffcult to imagine but true- their track record here means they'll be even worse than congress at centre.



Typical reply from a Congi 

P.S. Don't try to act as if you are the only Kannadiga here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Bang Galore said:


> Not sure what the point is. Are you suggesting that the new voters will vote BJP? I'm not at all sure about that.



Dude it's their habit, they are perpetually coming up with scenarios where their pet wants are played out. And when it doesn't happen on ground, they blame the people/stupidity/ pseudo secularism and god knows whatnot. This process is endless. Someone was even trying to prove to me that in the LS elections BJP will have huge windfalls in kerala. When i pointed out that BJP has no presence there, he came out with theories on how that will happen. There are people who are also dreaming that making Modi will create a windfall in UP.


----------



## arp2041

Guys, Let's put an end to the Karnataka Assembly elections Chapter.

*BJP is no doubt Losing the assembly elections come this may.*

And for this, no one else but they themselves have to blame.

I am not sure of the LS elections in Karnataka though.

So, there is no sense of making ASSUMPTIONS here.

Can we move on PLEASE??


----------



## Jackdaws

haviZsultan said:


> How are congress prospects? Is it expected to win?
> 
> It is worrisome that so many people are going to be voting for Narendra Modi.



It is always difficult to gauge in India because of the sheer diversity and the number of smaller regional parties. For example in the 2004 election the Left Parties won 5-6% of the Popular vote but won almost 60 seats in the Lok Sabha which is about 12% of the seats. But the middle class loves Modi.


----------



## Android

What about Rajasthan who is most likely to win there @KRAIT;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Android said:


> What about Rajasthan who is most likely to win there @KRAIT;



Vasundhara Raje/BJP is sweeping the elections (maybe even near 2/3rd majority):

http://www.firstpost.com/bjp/video/...meback-in-rajasthan/iPdlAyTOVPq327253S11.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nitin Tomer

haviZsultan said:


> How are congress prospects? Is it expected to win?
> 
> It is worrisome that so many people are going to be voting for Narendra Modi.



Modi the mass murderer wont win. He has supporters only on internet who wont even actually go to vote.


----------



## Bang Galore

The BJP got* 116 seats* last time. 19 of them were from *Karnataka(19/28).* where the BJP faces electoral reversal. The BJP stands to do better in *Rajasthan(4/25)* & to some extent, in _*Maharashtra(9+11/48).*_ 

_*MP(16/29),*_ _*Gujarat(15/26), *__*Chattisgarh(10/11)*_ were places where the BJP already did fairly decently in 2009 & may lose seats to some level in MP & Chattisgarh. They may claw back a few seats in* Delhi (0/7)* & *Uttaranchal (0/5)* but where do BJP supporters think that they are going to gain so much support as to approach 180 seats ? *U.P. (10/80)*?

I simply see no way they can do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Bang Galore said:


> The BJP got* 116 seats* last time. 19 of them were from *Karnataka(19/28).* where the BJP faces electoral reversal. The BJP stands to do better in *Rajasthan(4/25)* & to some extent, in _*Maharashtra(9+11/48).*_
> 
> _*MP(16/29),*_ _*Gujarat(15/26), *__*Chattisgarh(10/11)*_ were places where the BJP already did fairly decently in 2009 & may lose seats to some level in MP & Chattisgarh. They may claw back a few seats in* Delhi (0/7)* & *Uttaranchal (0/5)* but where do BJP supporters think that they are going to gain so much support as to approach 180 seats ? *U.P. (10/80)*?
> 
> I simply see no way they can do it.



Before making any PREDICTIONS, would you please look at the first page:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...ian-general-elections-2014-a.html#post3914092

Please stop the name calling here (BJP supporter, modi fan or Congressi), we are all Indians here & it will help if we can have a discussion with more civility.


----------



## Bang Galore

arp2041 said:


> Before making any PREDICTIONS, would you please look at the first page:
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...ian-general-elections-2014-a.html#post3914092




Shows the *NDA* tally. What does that prove? Why so defensive? All I did was to point out the situation. Feel free to suggest differently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Bang Galore said:


> Shows the NDA tally. What does that prove? Why so defensive? All I did was to point out the situation. Feel free to suggest differently.



I would like you to make your stand clear.

I am not getting DEFENSIVE, i am just giving the India Today (a credible source) predictions.

If you have any other source which shows that UPA as the largest alliance, feel free to post.

Thank You.


----------



## Bang Galore

arp2041 said:


> I would like you to make your stand clear.
> 
> I am not getting DEFENSIVE, i am just giving the India Today (a credible source) predictions.
> 
> If you have any other source which shows that UPA as the largest alliance, feel free to post.
> 
> Thank You.



The NDA tally is not evidence of the BJP picking up support. Not sure Karnataka has been factored in. I still would like to see a state by state break up. I pointed out a few problems in the break up I gave.

In case you haven't been following my posts, I have consistently held that both the Congress & the BJP are going to lose seats, the Congress probably more than the BJP _(However Congress starts at a higher no. when compared to the BJP)_. The loss of the Congress is not going to be a BJP gain _(for the most part)_ and will be picked up by 3rd parties. Might lead to a situation where a 3rd front _(with Congress support ?)_ may end up forming the government which I believe would be a big disaster for India.

It is not always either BJP or Congress, not a big fan of either. I would still pick either to keep the hotchpotch 3rd front out but as I see it, very difficult for the BJP & somewhat difficult for the Congress to make up the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shivgan3

BJP is has chance to do some magic in UP with the trio Uma, Modi and Varun working together and also in CPB. 
But the amoung of Minority votes on UP combined with Yadav is not easy to break.

In Bihar BJP is going alone (90% chances) and lossing there. WB the minorities votes can never let BJP win with self hating hindus again voting for local parties. M votes count to over 30% in UP, Bihar WB and that it the reason BJP cannot win there unless it unites entire fragmented Hindu votes (no catalyst event). For Hindus BJP is a too late, too small, too slow party as Hindus are programmed to be loosers and self hating by the Islamic conquest (800 yrs) and Khangres (100 years).

Maharashtra BJP can win if it brings two brother together which is not happening. 

BJP LS ticket is expensive than Congress and they are going to tickets based on auction so chances are less that good people getting tickets. But since we have Modi and rajnath working together I have some hope. BJP faces internal threats from Advani, Sushma, Arun and other people who have hijacked the Hindu party. This election cannot be won without some catalyst event. 

The reason for sickularism is that M votes are strong, directional, consolidated, punctual, consistant and they are around 28% when half of Hindus don't vote. This 28% effect magnifies in UP Bihar WB where hindus dont vote or vote in a fragmented way. 

Congress owns sensus, CBI, IB and RAW so chances to BJP winning is very less without a catalayst event.


----------



## arp2041

Bang Galore said:


> In case you haven't been following my posts, I have consistently held that both the Congress & the BJP are going to lose seats, the Congress probably more than the BJP. The loss of the Congress is not going to be a BJP gain _(for the most part)_ and will be picked up by 3rd parties. Might lead to a situation where a 3rd front _(with Congress support ?)_ may end up forming the government which I believe would be a big disaster for India.
> 
> It is not always either BJP or Congress, not a big fan of either. I would pick either to keep the hotchpotch 3rd front out but as I see it, very difficult for the BJP & somewhat difficult for the Congress to make up the ground.



Believe Me, there is no third front, nor it will ever get power in 21st century India.

It's a DISASTER for an emerging country like India.

I would like NDA to win but if i have to make a choice b/w UPA & third front, i'll happily chose the first.

You haven't noticed that Indian Voters have become more MATURE with time.

Just a HUNCH, UPA loses will translate into NDA gains, as for Third Front is concerned - It's just a mirage.

+ You said that you don't like either, so what do you want a Third Front?? Really?? (just a genuine question)

+ I am not saying that BJP isn't bad, just that we have LIMITED CHOICES.


----------



## Infinity

arp2041 said:


> Guys, Let's put an end to the Karnataka Assembly elections Chapter.
> 
> *BJP is no doubt Losing the assembly elections come this may.*
> 
> And for this, no one else but they themselves have to blame.
> 
> I am not sure of the LS elections in Karnataka though.
> 
> So, there is no sense of making ASSUMPTIONS here.
> 
> Can we move on PLEASE??



If BJP lose Karnataka assembly elections & Congress wins................then expect the Lok Sabha elections before December..........Congress will try to Cash Karnataka win ....


----------



## Infinity

Rangila said:


> Under Karnatak BJP not a single riot.
> So in Gujarat.


So in Kerala & Tamil Nadu.................without BJP


----------



## Bang Galore

arp2041 said:


> It's a DISASTER for an emerging country like India.



I agree.





> Just a HUNCH, UPA loses will translate into NDA gains, as for Third Front is concerned - It's just a mirage.



Hunches may be good but need to be backed by solid evidence. I gave a state by state breakup of the main areas & where do you think a major congress loss will be a BJP gain? Andhra Pradesh? _(most Cong losses to the BJP will be offset by BJP losses to Congress)_



> + You said that you don't like either, so what do you want a Third Front?? Really?? (just a genuine question)



I said I was no fan of either but I also said that I would prefer any one of them to a 3rd front.


> + I am not saying that BJP isn't bad, just that we have LIMITED CHOICES.



We may have limited choice but people in India simply don't vote in the manner you want. It is not like AP voters will vote for Jagan Reddy keeping in mind the national picture. Nor in Orissa, WB, U.P. etc. 

Nobody votes for the 3rd front. The 3rd front may happen because of the way people vote against the main parties, it is not a direct choice of anybody. Indian national elections have simply become an aggregate of the various state elections. Which is way all this Hullabaloo about the central government is misplaced, people simply vote on how they are feeling against the state governments that are there. Very rarely do people vote on central government issues even in a national election.


----------



## Android

Last week I was in Bengal and there I found out Majority of people wanted narendra modi to become PM but still they say they will vote for either TMC or CPM I was like WTF is wrong with these people


----------



## arp2041

Bang Galore said:


> *Hunches may be good but need to be backed by solid evidence.* I gave a state by state breakup of the main areas & where do you think a major congress loss will be a BJP gain? Andhra Pradesh? _(most Cong losses to the BJP will be offset by BJP losses to Congress)_



EXACTLY, same goes with you, you were making just ASSUMPTIONS in your earlier posts of total BJP seat, but i provided an evidence (solid or not).


----------



## Ki[[er1

Bang Galore said:


> Not sure what the point is. Are you suggesting that the new voters will vote BJP? I'm not at all sure about that.


Not sure to whom they will vote but as most of them are North Indian so I hope they will vote for BJP.


----------



## Bang Galore

arp2041 said:


> EXACTLY, same goes with you, you were making just ASSUMPTIONS in your earlier posts of total BJP seat, but i provided an evidence (solid or not).




You are refusing to engage. Where do you think the BJP will win seats & how many? I only gave figures of what the states look like, nowhere did I suggest a definitive outcome. Let us see you point out specifics instead of hiding behind generalities. You believe the BJP can win, I'm asking you to show me how & where. 


We all guess, some guesses rely on some facts to jump to & some work independent of that. I'm willing to be convinced if you want to try. State by state can be discussed with probable results & maybe we can have a serious discussion without indulging in innuendo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ki[[er1

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Dude it's their habit, they are perpetually coming up with scenarios where their pet wants are played out. And when it doesn't happen on ground, they blame the people/stupidity/ pseudo secularism and god knows whatnot. This process is endless. Someone was even trying to prove to me that in the LS elections BJP will have huge windfalls in kerala. When i pointed out that BJP has no presence there, he came out with theories on how that will happen. There are people who are also dreaming that making Modi will create a windfall in UP.


Please do not find conspiracy everywhere. . I am not making any assumption here. I am in Bangalore from last two year. I have helped many of my colleague for Voter registration. As I said earlier I am not sure to whom they are going to vote but as most of them are North Indian so I am assuming that most of share will go to BJP.


----------



## KRAIT

Android said:


> What about Rajasthan who is most likely to win there @KRAIT;


 @arp2041 may be right. But I still think there might be a surprise.


----------



## Rangila

à²à³à²¨à²¾à²µà²£à³ : à²ªà³à²°à²à²¾à²ªà³à²°à²*à³à²¤à³à²µà²¦ à²à³à²µà²¨à²¾à²¡à²¿; à²à²¾à²à³à²¤ à²®à²¤à²¦à²¾à²°à²¨à²¿à²à²·à³à²à³ à²à³à²°à²¾à²à²¤à²¿ à²¸à²¾à²§à³à²¯! | Vishwa Samvada Kendra


----------



## arp2041

Bang Galore said:


> You are refusing to engage. Where do you think the BJP will win seats & how many? I only gave figures of what the states look like, nowhere did I suggest a definitive outcome. Let us see you point out specifics instead of hiding behind generalities. You believe the BJP can win, I'm asking you to show me how & where.
> 
> 
> We all guess, some guesses rely on some facts to jump to & some work independent of that. I'm willing to be convinced if you want to try. State by state can be discussed with probable results & maybe we can have a serious discussion without indulging in innuendo.



Buddy, sorry can't post it now, but will surely reply by night.

Again Myne will be Assumptions, so if you have made up your mind beforehand, i don't think my Post will make any relevance/difference.


----------



## Rangila

Hajj subsidy removed by Supreme Court.


----------



## Bang Galore

arp2041 said:


> Buddy, sorry can't post it now, but will surely reply by night.
> 
> Again Myne will be Assumptions, so if you have made up your mind beforehand, i don't think my Post will make any relevance/difference.



It is not about making up my mind, unlike you I'm less certain of the outcome. Let us see your logic, debate it & if I'm convinced to see it your way, fine. If I can convince you to see it my way, fine. If we can't, it doesn't matter. We still will have engaged in an interesting discussion.

This is just a forum, some work for the bored brain, if at all. We are not going to decide the outcome of the national or even state elections because of what we think. Once we approach it with that in mind, it does not ever need to get unpleasant. I'm arguing against your hypothesis, it is never personal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dillinger

@Rangila link to the SC judgement please, on the Hajj subsidy. Hope this doesn't turn into a Shah Bano fiasco.


----------



## Rangila

Nitish is jealous of Modi | Niti Central



Dillinger said:


> @Rangila link to the SC judgement please, on the Hajj subsidy. Hope this doesn't turn into a Shah Bano fiasco.



They dont hv two third majority to amend the constitution.

http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2012-05-09/india/31640448_1_haj-subsidy-goodwill-haj-delegation-haj-pilgrimage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Dillinger said:


> MJ is an Indian and more Indian than Rahul baba and yes DAWN is a Pakistani newspaper for whom our ardent Indian writes once in a while.





samantk said:


> Yes Pakistani DAWN and M.J Akbar is an Indian Journalist, wrote that piece for DAWN.


 @Dillinger told me few days ago that DAWN was a balanced and resprcted newspaper but I disagreed with it .

But the article by MJ is an eye-opener.I don't think that any newspaper in India would have published it.Even after being a pakistani newspaper , they published it.It is nice to know that there are some news outlets which are not sold out.

Respect for DAWN.


----------



## shivgan3

arp2041 said:


> + I am not saying that BJP isn't bad, just that we have LIMITED CHOICES.




I think Modi is the best PM India could have after Sardar Patel. Why do you think BJP is bad? Your talk seems to be ambigious.


----------



## Rangila

BJP wins the Mayor's election of South Delhi with a huge margin.

See, i had told, AAP will dent congress...


----------



## Rangila

If you visit Pakistan, you are sickular, yes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

arp2041 said:


> Believe Me, there is no third front, nor it will ever get power in 21st century India.
> 
> It's a DISASTER for an emerging country like India.
> 
> I would like NDA to win but if i have to make a choice b/w UPA & third front, i'll happily chose the first.
> 
> You haven't noticed that Indian Voters have become more MATURE with time.
> 
> Just a HUNCH, UPA loses will translate into NDA gains, as for Third Front is concerned - It's just a mirage.
> 
> + You said that you don't like either, so what do you want a Third Front?? Really?? (just a genuine question)
> 
> + I am not saying that BJP isn't bad, just that we have LIMITED CHOICES.




I just hope this is true my first choice is always NDA after that UPA 
A third front will be a disaster


----------



## Kaniska

Bang Galore said:


> You are refusing to engage. Where do you think the BJP will win seats & how many? I only gave figures of what the states look like, nowhere did I suggest a definitive outcome. Let us see you point out specifics instead of hiding behind generalities. You believe the BJP can win, I'm asking you to show me how & where.
> 
> 
> We all guess, some guesses rely on some facts to jump to & some work independent of that. I'm willing to be convinced if you want to try. State by state can be discussed with probable results & maybe we can have a serious discussion without indulging in innuendo.



Since over a month,I was closely following the development and here is my throughts.

1- Honestly,although i would love to see BJP to come to power, but by looking at their leaders who are just predicting the names of the PM candidate in media, I am feeling pity on them...To my opinion, BJP has very less chance of coming to power with the prevailing sitution...The problem is that now days BJP has no leader apart from Modi who can really pull votes and unfortunately, every one in BJP is thinking that they are eligible to become a PM.

2- If Modi is really like to lead from the front, he has to quit his CM post and start travelling through out the country....By giving speeches in elite auditarium, nothing is going to happen. The popularity in internet and cable televsion will not translate to votes...He has to dedicate to voters through out.....

3- I am still a fan of Modi but again with some condition...If i go by his speech, i think i can get a sense that he has to stop putting Gujurat in every discussion...I can surely say that Gujurat model can not be replicated evrywhere...So he has to understand it and start travelling to the villages and rural areas...City audiences can be communicated by internet...But what about other people?....

4- Nitish is playing opportunistic games...But again rather than blaming him, i would blame BJP too....Inspite of being in power sharing mode from more than 8 year, why cannot BJP generate its won cadre and good political leaders of its own?..

5- And above all, BJP should make a stict order to the fringe leaders to stop giving media interview....They are making themselves as a laughing stock of themselves....I am very much upset with Advani..He is pathetic...In this age, he is still aspiring to become a candidate for PM and creating his own space...

Again, I am a big fan of Modi and his governance model, but he has to change himself..if he has to become a PAN Indian leader and if he really wish he can bring BJP to power...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Kaniska said:


> Since over a month,I was closely following the development and here is my throughts.
> 
> 1- Honestly,although i would love to see BJP to come to power, but by looking at their leaders who are just predicting the names of the PM candidate in media, I am feeling pity on them...To my opinion, BJP has very less chance of coming to power with the prevailing sitution...The problem is that now days BJP has no leader apart from Modi who can really pull votes and unfortunately, every one in BJP is thinking that they are eligible to become a PM.
> 
> 2- If Modi is really like to lead from the front, he has to quit his CM post and start travelling through out the country....By giving speeches in elite auditarium, nothing is going to happen. The popularity in internet and cable televsion will not translate to votes...He has to dedicate to voters through out.....
> 
> 3- I am still a fan of Modi but again with some condition...If i go by his speech, i think i can get a sense that he has to stop putting Gujurat in every discussion...I can surely say that Gujurat model can not be replicated evrywhere...So he has to understand it and start travelling to the villages and rural areas...City audiences can be communicated by internet...But what about other people?....
> 
> 4- Nitish is playing opportunistic games...But again rather than blaming him, i would blame BJP too....Inspite of being in power sharing mode from more than 8 year, why cannot BJP generate its won cadre and good political leaders of its own?..
> 
> 5- And above all, BJP should make a stict order to the fringe leaders to stop giving media interview....They are making themselves as a laughing stock of themselves....I am very much upset with Advani..He is pathetic...In this age, he is still aspiring to become a candidate for PM and creating his own space...
> 
> Again, I am a big fan of Modi and his governance model, but he has to change himself..if he has to become a PAN Indian leader and if he really wish he can bring BJP to power...



I am hoping for the same 

BJP should project Modi as PM on big time votes in Internet & tv won't make much difference


----------



## shivgan3

India needs a catalyst event but unfortunately RAW IB and Military are acting shamelessly silent as they have acted in last 10 years, we should learn from Israel and USA... MOSSAD, CIA and all other western agency ready to back India but these guys have not what it takes... What else can I expect when we have a Minority appeasing FM first time I think in history and Minority friendly IB head agian first time in history....

The disease of sickularism, penetration of foreign funding in Nitish's party, foreign funded Bollywood which never made a single movie in islamic terrorism, Killing of hindus in bengal and assam, media full of soft on terror and have foreign funding routed through middle east (NDTV), and a hell lot of problems....Never did I saw them catching any single element of foreign in the above sources....

I salute the ISI and I am ashamed of Indian intelligence who are focusing on external threat when the real threat is 30% and it is inside...

Atleast I expect the intelligence and army to back Modi....

Sickularism is a dangerous disease caused by watching Bollywood and Leftist Media.....


----------



## shivgan3

I still doubt and worry about AAP, many of my office mates are voting for him and I am still trying to convince them...

30% M votes are v v systematic, chanelled...

they might not vote for congress in Mayor but 30% vote bank is guranteed in State and National elections...even M voted for shivsena in mumbai ...


Disclm: M is Minority and not any religion


----------



## Rangila

According to planning Commision, Gujarat has the highest per capita income in 2011-12 @ 95,000 Rs. Despite that, Gujarat is the only damned, abused, ridiculed, punished, insulted state of India, just because the center is governed by CONgress.

*Read this:*

GMC:Congress Councillors who joined BJP lose voting right | DeshGujarat

*And this conspiracy, a must read for patriot Indians:* 

Shabnam Hashmi&#8217;s ANHAD is majorly Church funded | DeshGujarat


----------



## Rangila

Country unlikely to have either Cong or BJP-led govt: Survey - Oneindia News


----------



## Rangila

Cong hit by too many in Karnataka CM's race - Oneindia News


----------



## Rangila

JDU relentless in anti-Modi tirade | Niti Central

Nitish got overseas funds from anti Indian sources to stop the Modi Express running at high speed and thus slow the Indian growth pace, as they did with Chennai nuclear reactor, same people.

The video was posted here, several posts away, scroll sil vous plait.


----------



## Rangila

Congress against the law of land and women...

http://www.janamtv.com/news/_Narendra_Modi_for_PM_Facebook_page_crosses_1_mill_891304.php


----------



## Rangila

Some Indian Muslims on radical Islamic politician Akbar Owaisi's Facebook page celebrate the Boston terrorist attack...


----------



## Marxist

*2014 Lok Sabha polls: Big losses to UPA, no gain for NDA, survey finds*

NEW DELHI: The UPA is likely to come a cropper in the next Lok Sabha elections with the Congress tally getting almost halved, but the NDA will gain relatively little from its primary rivals decline, according to an opinion poll released by Times Now on Tuesday.

The poll, done by CVoter for the TV channel, suggests that the biggest gainers could be regional parties like the SP, Trinamool Congress, AIADMK and YSR Congress, leaving them and others like the BSP, BJD and Left in a position to determine who forms the next government.

The poll projects the UPA in its current form to get just 128 seats, with the *Congress winning only 113* compared to its 2009 tally of 206. The NDA is projected to win 184 seats, but that includes 19 seats for the Nitish Kumar-led JD(U) which seems most likely to walk out of the BJP-led alliance. If that is factored in, the NDA's tally would be closer to 160, since the BJP too would presumably win fewer seats in Bihar contesting on its own. In short, both the UPA and the NDA would be well short of the halfway mark of 272, but the saffron party would have the consolation of finishing as the single largest if the poll projections prove correct.

Another important caveat is that the poll was conducted between January and March and therefore may not have fully captured the impact (either way) of the hype surrounding Narendra Modi's increasingly likely projection as the BJP's prime ministerial candidate.

*According to the poll, the SP will win 35 seats, Trinamool and AIADMK 27 each, Left and BSP 26 each, JD(U) 19, BJD 13 and the Jagan Reddy-led YSR Congress 12. These parties with almost 160 seats between them may well hold the key to government formation in that scenario.*

* For the Congress, the good news from the poll is that it is likely to gain significantly in Karnataka, winning 18 of the 28 seats compared to the six it won last time. But this gain could be more than offset by massive declines in Andhra Pradesh (8 compared to 33), Uttar Pradesh (6 against 21) and Rajasthan (8 versus 20) and minor losses elsewhere including in Maharashtra.

For the BJP, the gains and losses are projected to be much more modest in most states, except in Karnataka, where the party is estimated to get 7 seats against the 19 it won last time and in Rajasthan, where its tally is predicted to rise from 4 in 2009 to 17 in the next Lok Sabha. In Delhi, a 7-0 verdict for the Congress four years ago is projected to become a 6-1 win for the BJP this time.*

2014 Lok Sabha polls: Big losses to UPA, no gain for NDA, survey finds - The Times of India


----------



## Rangila




----------



## Rangila

Karnataka polls: Can BJP gain from Congress infighting?


----------



## Rangila

Bomb blast in BJP bangalore office .......
This is how they want to subdue BJP?


----------



## Rangila

Who is the real #Feku? 67% of Tharoor&#8217;s twitter followers are fake, 27% inactive. Only 10% are Good | The Kochi Post


----------



## Rangila

Narendra Modi to campaign across the country | Niti Central


----------



## Infinity

Rangila said:


> Bomb blast in BJP bangalore office .......
> This is how they want to subdue BJP?


Link for your news................


----------



## Sashan

AHMEDABAD: The Gujarat government has sanctioned the SIT's demand for death sentence for its former minister Maya Kodnani and nine others, including BabuBajrangi, in connection with the NarodaPatia massacre case of the post-Godhra riots in 2002.

SIT to seek death for Kodnani, Bajrangi - The Times of India


----------



## Sashan

AHMEDABAD: The Gujarat government has sanctioned the SIT's demand for death sentence for its former minister Maya Kodnani and nine others, including BabuBajrangi, in connection with the NarodaPatia massacre case of the post-Godhra riots in 2002.

SIT to seek death for Kodnani, Bajrangi - The Times of India


----------



## Rangila

Devious cong is trying to woo nitesh kumar, so its planning to give 12,000 crores to bihar as he wanted....

Exchequer to take the hit.


----------



## Rangila

Must watch for political pundits for 2014


----------



## Rangila

Six-way split in Karnataka | Niti Central


----------



## Rangila

Delhi &#8216;intellectuals&#8217; fear coming of no-nonsense Modi | Niti Central


----------



## Rangila

Never seen a Modi like this:
must must watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

The Communist


----------



## Rangila

https://www.wikileaks.org/plusd/cables/05NEWDELHI1661_a.html


WIKI on Rahul G:



> He claims that the
> word among Congress insiders, including those in the coterie
> surrounding Sonia Gandhi, is that Rahul will never become
> Prime Minister for several reasons. Saying that he "refused
> to indulge in gossip," Naqvi claimed that it is increasingly
> common knowledge that Rahul suffers from "personality
> problems" of an emotional or psychological nature that are
> severe enough to prevent him from functioning as PM.


----------



## Rangila




----------



## Rangila

LPG cash subsidy: How oil cos will pay for UPA re-election - Firstpost


----------



## Rangila




----------



## Rangila

The CBI now has Dr Singh's ministry at its mercy - Rediff.com India News


----------



## Rangila

Margaret thatcher was pro RSS.


----------



## Soumitra

For all Modi Haters who say he instigated the Riots. Modi's Speech telcast live on Doordarshan on 28th February 2002

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila




----------



## Echo_419

Rangila said:


>



I feel very bad for PM he is a very honest,learned & a man with integrity
These Kongressis destroyed his clean Image


----------



## Soumitra

Echo_419 said:


> I feel very bad for PM he is a very honest,learned & a man with integrity
> These Kongressis destroyed his clean Image


Honesty ka achaar dalna hai kyaa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rangila

The Losing Battle: Breaking away from NDA may hurt JD-U more than BJP : NATION - India Today


----------



## Rangila

RG was forced to leave the speech.


----------



## TopCat

The poll just shows, most of the educated people are actually fanatic hindus.. but most poor who have no means for end meal will go for UPA..



Rangila said:


> Margaret thatcher was pro RSS.




Ya.. she was trolled by Hindus...


----------



## Soumitra

Rangila said:


> RG was forced to leave the speech.



One connects so well with the students and other is booed


----------



## Soumitra

iajdani said:


> The poll just shows, most of the educated people are actually fanatic hindus.. but most poor who have no means for end meal will go for UPA.



Yes that is why congress has an interest to keep them poor and give small scraps at election time to make them believe in the mai baap sarkar.

I wish that there was a rule that voters have to be at least 10th pass and candidates at least graduates. I know that this may sound like an elitist thinking but such a rule is neccessary if we have to progress. Maybe we can try it for 10 years and then revisit the same. 

Another radical thinking could be that only a national party (with presence in 4 or more states) can contest the lok Sabha election and only regional parties can contest state elections except where the national parties are the main parties like in Gujarat , Rajasthan and Delhi. This will reduce the chances of a coalition govt. and a party will have absolute numbers to govern and push its agenda


----------



## Android

iajdani said:


> The poll just shows, most of the educated
> people are actually fanatic hindus.



and the number educated people in India is rising really very fast  btw how do you come to such a stupid conclusion 



iajdani said:


> but most poor who have no means for end
> meal will go for UPA..



That probably explains why in all these years of congress rule has made India or shall I say selected few states in India infested with most poor people in the world


----------



## Rangila

https://www.niticentral.com/2013/03...-want-narendra-modi-as-the-next-pm-52961.html


----------



## The_Showstopper

Rangila said:


> Some Indian Muslims on radical Islamic politician Akbar Owaisi's Facebook page celebrate the Boston terrorist attack...



Didn't really understand what this post had to do with this thread but anyways thanks for saying "Some" and I hope you noticed that one guy who criticized others for their apathy towards Boston victims got most number of likes. Just want to add that there are equal proportion of radicals from all religions...


----------



## Marxist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SamantK

Marxist said:


>



About time!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=x7Mk6fXnXCs&NR=1


----------



## Rangila

What a video!
Abt Modi asasination.


----------



## jha

Rangila said:


> RG was forced to leave the speech.



Jeeyo ho Bihar ke Laala 

Congress is nowhere in Bihar. I hope UP also follows suit.


----------



## Rangila




----------



## Rangila




----------



## Rangila




----------



## Rangila

The Mangalore battle- Will the Hindus unite? | Vicky Nanjappa

Modi can change the tide, he is tidal wave himself.


----------



## Echo_419

Marxist said:


>



About time Modi comes in power


----------



## Rangila

Amanath Bank scam: FIR filed against minorities affairs minister - Video | The Times of India

WIKILEAKS- UPA wanted to gift Siachen to Pakistan. Army opposed.

http://www.bangalorewaves.com/news/bangalorewaves-news.php?detailnewsid=9140


----------



## Rangila

Congress candidate Munirathna arrested, released on bail


----------



## Rangila

http://tinyurl.com/cgd596z


Congress gave tickets to those facing criminal cases such as DK Shiva Kumar, M Krishnappa and Satish Jarkiholi in karanataka. Hypocrites...

Congress said no tickets to the corrupt. Not only they gave to corrupt mining barons (karanataka), but even Sonia got notice from HC !


----------



## Rangila

*No revenue to exchequer from allocation of coal blocks.*


----------



## Rangila

Foreign travel: Gandhi first family refrains from informing LS secretariat of foreign trips : NATION - India Today

Why such secrecy n subterfuge?
Swiss trips?


----------



## Rangila

Amethi: People weary as most of Rahul's promises remain unfulfilled


----------



## Rangila

Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## Rangila

Law Minister was busy correcting grammar of the CBI affidavit (on coal scam)

Lol...


----------



## Rangila

Congress has ruined India!!!


List of scandals in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rangila

report names 38 Congress leaders involved in Karnataka Waqf board scam.

Politicians, middlemen, mafia in Rs 2 lakh crore Karnataka wakf land scam - The Times of India


----------



## Rangila

A key official said Petroleum Minister Veerappa Moily personally ordered diesel price be raised only after May 5 Karnataka elec.


----------



## Rangila

Gujarat has only 30% malnourished population whereas Amethi has 84%.....

RG vs NM


----------



## Rangila




----------



## Rangila

Rahul Gandhi&#8217;s Karnataka Campaign: Hypocrisies Galore! | IndiaWires


----------



## Rangila




----------



## Rangila

He (Rahul Gandhi) started 3 hours late, making his audience wait in 37 to 40 degree hot weather, for a mere 9 to 10 minutes speech in each place. That long wait itself shows how much voters are respected.


----------



## Rangila

https://www.facebook.com/TajinderPalSinghBaggaNew/posts/184536555032880


----------



## Marxist

I hope BJP leadership will notice the support Modi got in Kerala ,A state where BJP never won a seat

*Shri Narendra Modi in Kerala, attends 51st Dharma Meemamsa Parishad at Keralas Sivagiri Mutt
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rangila

Sonia isn&#8217;t protecting PM, Manmohan is shielding her - Firstpost



> We know that when UPA-1 allowed Ottavio Quattrochis bank accounts to be unfrozen in the Bofors scam, there was nothing in it for Manmohan Singh. Quattrochi was Sonias friend, not the PMs.


----------



## CorporateAffairs

NaMo is India's last hope. One more Congress govt. and we can kiss development, growth, security, infrastructure, goodbye.

BJP should stop worrying about fools like Nitish kumar and idiots like chandrababu naidu. They should go all out with NaMo as their only leader and try to cross the 210 mark. Once this is done, allies will come running like dogs to them. 

Go BJP go with NaMo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Rajnath has made official statement that BJP will announce its PM Candidate after Karnataka Assembly elections so just around three weeks to go


----------



## kurup




----------



## Rangila




----------



## Rangila




----------



## Rangila

IBNLiveRealtime 43 pc voters blame Centre for price rise: Survey


Modi never said go and kill people, SIT says Gujarat riots: Narendra Modi never said go and kill people, SIT says - The Times of India


----------



## Marxist

*Coal scam report shared with PMO, law minister, CBI tells SC*

NEW DELHI: The CBI on Friday submitted an affidavit in the Supreme Court stating that the coal scam status report prepared by the investigating agency was shared with the PMO and two concerned ministers before presenting it to the court on March 8.

CBI director Ranjit Sinha's two-page affidavit filed on the direction of the apex court contradicts the claim made by CBI counsel on the last date of hearing that the coalgate scam report was not shared with any member of the government. 

"I submit that the draft (status report)of the same was shared with law minister as desired by him prior to its submission before the Supreme Court....it was also shared with one joint secretary level officer each of Prime Minister's office and ministry of coal as desired by them," the affidavit said. 
During an earlier hearing in the case, additional solicitor general Harin Raval had told the court that the March 8 probe report was not shared with the political executive.

The CBI affidavit says the report was shared with *law minister Ashwani Kumar *as per his request and the coal minister.

The affidavit further states that two joint secretaries had also seen the report.

*A joint secretary level officer in the PMO *had also desired to see the status report and his request was complied with, CBI director Ranjit Sinha says in the affidavit.

The CBI director also revealed that the status report was shared with a joint secretary in the coal ministry.

There has been a huge controversy after it was revealed that the govt had vetted the CBI status report.

The apex court had sought an affidavit from the CBI director on the issue. 

BJP and other opposition parties have been demanding resignation of law minister Ashwini Kumar for allegedly interfering with the

Coal scam report shared with PMO, law minister, CBI tells SC - The Times of India

Prime minister in deep trouble ,His real face is exposed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infinity

Marxist said:


> I hope BJP leadership will notice the support Modi got in Kerala ,A state where BJP never won a seat
> 
> *Shri Narendra Modi in Kerala, attends 51st Dharma Meemamsa Parishad at Kerala&#8217;s Sivagiri Mutt
> *


So BJP will win all the 20 Lok Sabha Seats in Kerala in Next general elections...........


----------



## Marxist

Infinity said:


> So BJP will win all the 20 Lok Sabha Seats in Kerala in Next general elections...........



This will help you ( Understanding Reading Comprehension Problems )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rangila

MP Cong leader sent to 10 yrs in jail for rape - Indian Express


----------



## Rangila




----------



## SamantK

Coal scam report shared with Law Minister: CBI director - The Hindu



> Setting off a political bombshell, CBI Director Ranjit Sinha on Friday submitted before the Supreme Court that the agency&#8217;s status report on coal allocation scam was &#8220;shared&#8221; with Law Minister Ashwani Kumar &#8220;as desired by him&#8221; and that senior officials of PMO and Coal ministry had also seen it.
> 
> Mr. Sinha&#8217;s two-page affidavit filed on the direction of the apex court contradicts the claim made by CBI counsel on the last date of hearing that the coalgate scam report was not shared with any member of the government.
> 
> &#8220;*I submit that the draft (status report)of the same was shared with Law Minister as desired by him prior to its submission before the Supreme Court....it was also shared with one joint secretary level officer each of Prime Minister&#8217;s Office and Ministry of Coal as desired by them,&#8221; the affidavit said.*



@Ayush @Dillinger @arp2041 @nair @Rangila @JanjaWeed @KRAIT @Android @Marxist @Vinod2070

Congress should have some shame!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marxist

samantk said:


> Coal scam report shared with Law Minister: CBI director - The Hindu
> 
> 
> 
> @Ayush @Dillinger @arp2041 @nair @Rangila @JanjaWeed @KRAIT @Android @Marxist @Vinod2070
> 
> Congress should have some shame!



At least Prime Minister should have some shame,He always claim himself as person of Integrity and  ..Will he resign on Moral ground


----------



## JanjaWeed

Marxist said:


> At least Prime Minister should have some shame,He always claim himself as person of Integrity and  ..Will he resign on *Moral ground*



There is no more _ground_ left for any _morals_ with that lot!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS

Next general election is the time when we will eradicate spineless congress and bring backbone in the countries parliament. Nation has gone through this disease which has paralyzed our ability to conduct foreign policy in proper manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

@arp2041...you know what's going to be interesting, in a sad way, the area where the intrusion is taking place was snatched from Army mandate and handed to the MEA two years ago..that's why you have the ITBP there and not the Ladakh Scouts..also the Chinese have put forth a draft saying that they will withdraw if we put a halt to infra and demolish some forward observation posts.

If and when this thing blows over..for whatever reason and in whichever manner...the opposition should take this up AND HAMMER THE CONGRESS! HAMMER IT GOOD!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sankranti

Infinity said:


> So BJP will win all the 20 Lok Sabha Seats in Kerala in Next general elections...........



No but consolidation of Malayalee Hindu votes will certainly keep mallu christians bigots like you under control.


----------



## Infinity

sankranti said:


> No but consolidation of Malayalee Hindu votes will certainly keep *mallu christians bigots like you under control*.


 
What do you mean??? ...................Onnu podda monee dinesha..............


----------



## Marxist

*Coal Scam | Supreme Court&#8217;s censure throws UPA into a crisis*

New Delhi: The Congress-led United Progressive Alliance (UPA) is facing its worst political crisis after the Supreme Court, according to news agency PTI, told the Central Bureau of Investigation to &#8220;not take instructions from your political masters&#8221;.
The court was looking into the agency&#8217;s investigation on the allotment of coal blocks.
It&#8217;s comments are a direct indictment of the government for its intervention, through law minister Ashwani Kumar, in the investigation.
Meanwhile, the opposition has stepped up criticism of the prime minister for errors of omission and commission. Soon after the court&#8217;s comments, the Bharatiya Janata Party reiterated its demand for the prime minister&#8217;s resignation.
In the rapidly unravelling political situation, even the passage of the Finance Bill is now under a cloud. The opposition, reacting to the apex court&#8217;s censure in the ongoing hearing today, forced an adjournment of the House and is now threatening to disrupt proceedings for the entire day.
Today&#8217;s developments are threatening to override the deal struck between the government and the opposition that would allow passage of the Finance Bill and other money bills.
The government may yet wriggle out of the current situation, but Manmohan Singh is no longer Mr Teflon.

Coal Scam | Supreme Court&rsquo;s censure throws UPA into a crisis - Livemint


----------



## Marxist

*BJP gets clear majority in Dehradun civic polls, wins 34 seats *- See more at: BJP gets clear majority in Dehradun civic polls, wins 34 seats

BJP wins Uttarakhand local bodies elections ....Out of 6 Mayor seat BJP: 5 & OTH: 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IBRIS

Marxist said:


> *BJP gets clear majority in Dehradun civic polls, wins 34 seats *- See more at: BJP gets clear majority in Dehradun civic polls, wins 34 seats
> 
> BJP wins Uttarakhand local bodies elections ....Out of 6 Mayor seat BJP: 5 & OTH: 1



That area is Muslim majority, glad to hear BJP is doing good there.


----------



## Soumitra

IBRIS said:


> That area is Muslim majority, glad to hear BJP is doing good there.



Since when did Dehradun become Muslim Majority?


----------



## BRICS

Q: Why is India a banana republic?
A: Because the politicians keeps chanting, "Hame ye banana hai, wo 
banana hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

Marxist said:


>






Congress of 1885-1947 was different from this mother-son limited enterprise.




iajdani said:


> The poll just shows, most of the educated people are actually fanatic hindus.. but most poor who have no means for end meal will go for UPA..



Poor vote for whosoever gives them a bottle of liquor on the day of election. Educated people understand this basic economic rule that to get rich you have to generate wealth. A socialist welfare state would make every one a leaper so they are not influenced by some bones thrown their way by corrupt to core politicians after they have eaten the chicken.


----------



## BRICS

Marxist said:


>



What are the chances of this really happening?



anonymus said:


> *Poor vote for whosoever gives them a bottle of liquor on the day of election.* Educated people understand this basic economic rule that to get rich you have to generate wealth. A socialist welfare state would make every one a leaper so they are not influenced by some bones thrown their way by corrupt to core politicians after they have eaten the chicken.



CONgress will win again then and stay in power?


----------



## Soumitra

Railway minsters nephew caught taking bribe of Rs. 90 lakh (only!!!) for better posting. Kya yaar naam dooba diya


----------



## Rangila

Soumitra said:


> Railway minsters nephew caught taking bribe of Rs. 90 lakh (only!!!) for better posting. Kya yaar naam dooba diya


This Is Just One Scam That Surfaced.


----------



## Soumitra

*CBI files fresh affidavit in Supreme Court on coal scam*

NEW DELHI: CBI director Ranjit Sinha on Monday filed a 9-page affidavit in the Supreme Court on the coal scam.

*The affidavit states that law minister made some changes in it its status report on investigations into alleged irregularities in allocation of coal blocks, in what could have a potential bearing on Ashwani Kumar's position.*

Paragraphs 18 and 19 are the most crucial part of the affidavit which states changes in the status report were made on the suggestions given by Attorney General and a PMO official as well as the law minister and the joint secretary of the coal ministry.

*The affidavit also states some lines were deleted at the behest of the PMO and the law minister. Former ASG Harin Raval and Attorney General G E Vahanvati were present in the meeting with the law minister, the affidavit filed by the CBI mentions.

The affidavit also mentions that the March 6 meeting was called by the law minister because he wanted to peruse the contents of the status report. Significantly, Congress sources quoted Kumar as maintaining that the meeting was called by attorney general G E Vahanvati.*


The apex court was told that consequent changes in the report neither altered its central theme nor shifted the focus of inquiries in any manner. No names of suspects or accused were removed from the status report and no suspect or accused was let off, the CBI said in its affidavit to the Supreme Court.

A day ahead of filing a crucial affidavit in the Supreme Court on coal scam which has rocked the UPA government, the CBI director had affirmed that the agency's probe into the matter was "clean and clear" and that no accused or suspect had been let off.

CBI files fresh affidavit in Supreme Court on coal scam - The Times of India


----------



## Soumitra

Now what will Congress apologists say. This govt. has created Guinness Record in corruption and coverup


----------



## Aka123

I am very much confused with whom to vote this time for Indian Elections. Have to think a bit more about the prospects before I vote.


----------



## Soumitra

Aka123 said:


> I am very much confused with whom to vote this time for Indian Elections. Have to think a bit more about the prospects before I vote.



If you want corrupt pseudo-secular govt. who does minority appeasement then vote congress.

If you want development oriented nationalist govt vote BJP

If you want khichidi govt with no clear agenda and which will fall in 2 years vote regional parties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Karnataka results starts trickling in a little over an hour. Won't be pretty for the BJP


----------



## Aka123

Soumitra said:


> If you want corrupt pseudo-secular govt. who does minority appeasement then vote congress.
> 
> If you want development oriented nationalist govt vote BJP
> 
> If you want khichidi govt with no clear agenda and which will fall in 2 years vote regional parties





I have seen few speeches of Modi. Those are very bold and thought provoking. He addresses the youth. He seems to be much interested in Development of India. I'll see more in future though. He's a good candidate for PM. Only thing that holds me behind a bit the 2002 Gujrat thing.I have seen few videos and confessions which directly points towards him. That's when I get the feeling that India is so much cosmopolitan that the person should be secular to lead her accurately. Anyways I think Modi's pros are more than cons and he's much more matured in Indian politics now than he was in 2002. Overall I think it'll be good to have a change this time.

Regarding Congress if you say they are pseudo-secular and does minority appeasement, I'll point that they can't hide from the 1984 Genocide and hence they are no less behind. I can't say about Rahul Gandhi as am not much aware of him. Had seen a video of him in Kashmir University but that may be a part of the political propaganda who knows.

Overall whoever be it, whether Congress or BJP or any other political party I don't have much faith on politicians. They can do anything to fill up their pocket. Faith will come only when one delivers else it's NIL. Don't believe in this pre election propaganda - I'll do this, I'll do that hence vote me. The scene changes after election. Have witnessed a lot of these.

Basically it's a gamble. Anyways Thanks for your points! Still there's some more time to observe. Will research a bit more before I vote for the good of my country.


----------



## Android

Bang Galore said:


> Karnataka results starts trickling in a little over an hour. Won't be pretty for the BJP



I bet if Modi would have led the campaign from the start they wouldn't have lost that badly why the hell didn't he do that


----------



## Sashan

Android said:


> I bet if Modi would have led the campaign from the start they wouldn't have lost that badly why the hell didn't he do that



I don't think "Modi magic" would have fixed the fubar BJP created in Karnataka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Sashan said:


> I don't think "Modi magic" would have fixed the fubar BJP created in Karnataka.



Modi is not cure to everything that ails a BJP. Modi has gained respect for his administrative abilities and that is why he keeps winning Gujarat. But he cannot correct for stupidness of other BJP state governments.
However it is really sad to see that BJP is not able to really mobilize itself and present itself as a credible option against scam tainted UPA.
There still is time left for next general elections and sooner BJP pulls up its socks, the better. 
Yes Modi will definitely win BJP some more seats but it is the collective strength that will have to pull the show.
In any case we must wait till December elections in 5 states before drawing conclusions.


----------



## Soumitra

BJP lost in Karnataka but in my constituency the BJP candidate I voted for has one. At least my vote was not wasted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari




----------



## Soumitra

*The Road to 272*

The 2014 general election will mark 30 years since a political party won a clear majority of 272 seats on its own in the Lok Sabha. Rajiv Gandhi achieved that for the Congress with over 400 seats in 1984. Since then, in 1989, 1991, 1996 and the four general elections that followed, no party has crossed 272 seats in parliament.

*For 2014, most parties&#8217; ambitions are modest. The Congress thinks 140 Lok Sabha seats will be enough to stitch together a &#8220;secular&#8221; UPA-3 coalition. The BJP reckons it needs 180 seats to do the same for NDA-3.*

Let&#8217;s examine the Congress&#8217;s numbers first. Assuming it wins 140 seats, it will need another 132 seats from alliance partners. The NCP, NC and other smaller UPA allies can realistically provide at most 20 seats between them. UPA-3 would thus have 160 seats to begin with before it draws in more allies.

Start with Mulayam Singh Yadav&#8217;s Samajwadi Party and Mayawati&#8217;s BSP. Neither is a natural UPA ally but till the CBI obtains its Supreme Court-mandated independence both will remain vulnerable. Assume 25 seats in Uttar Pradesh to either of these two sworn enemies in the (unlikely) event of one tying up with the Congress in 2014.

Next is the DMK which can be weaned back but will contribute not much more than 10 Lok Sabha seats.

Neither the TMC nor the Left is likely to be part of UPA-3, given the current state of their relationship with the Congress.

Nitish Kumar&#8217;s JD(U), with 15-20 seats, is a possibility under certain circumstances as is YSR Congress or TRS with around 15 and 10 seats respectively.

*Thus the projected UPA-3 tally of second-tier allies could look like this:

SP or BSP : 25

DMK : 10

JD(U) : 20

YSR : 15

TRS : 10

Others : 5 

85 

Add these 85 to the core UPA-3 number of 160 seats. The tally: 245 &#8211; well short of 272 even after assuming the Congress wins 140 seats on its own. This itself is a stretch in an environment where corruption will be electorally punished in the Lok Sabha as severely as it was punished in Karnataka.*

What of the BJP? Conventional wisdom suggests it needs 180 seats versus the Congress&#8217;s 140 on account of its &#8220;untouchability&#8221; factor. This argument is contrived but let&#8217;s take it at face value for the purpose of this analysis. 

My last party-wise, state-wise, seat-wise projection (Countdown to 2014 &#8211; or 2013?) gave the BJP 156 seats and the Congress 107. Subsequent polls by TimesNow&#8211;CVoter arrived at a roughly similar number (and placed the Congress at 113 seats).

The moot question: if Narendra Modi is projected as its Prime Ministerial candidate, could 190 seats be within reach for the BJP? Modi&#8217;s impact on voters outside Gujarat is largely unproven. What is more certain is that Modi as Prime Minister will galvanise the party cadre, urban voters (who account for 160 Lok Sabha seats), the middle-class, and (though he has never played the caste card) OBCs.

But to lift the BJP&#8217;s base from the projected 156 to 190 seats, where would those extra 34 seats come from? Clearly, from the Hindi heartland (Uttar Pradesh, Bihar, Rajasthan, Delhi, Haryana, Uttarkhand and Punjab) and the West (Gujarat, Maharashtra and Goa). Between these 10 states, 34 extra seats is a plausible target with the right campaign strategy. *Remember: the BJP won 182 seats in both 1998 and 1999, so 190 isn&#8217;t as much of a stretch as some suggest.*

*With a starting point of 190 for the BJP, where will NDA-3 find its 82 remaining seats? Around 30 would come from traditional allies &#8211; the Shiv Sena, SAD, AGP, HJC and others. With a base of 220, AIADMK with 25 seats and one of the Andhra Pradesh parties with 10 seats would take the NDA-3 tally to 255 &#8211; leaving it a tantalizing 17 seats short of an absolute majority in the Lok Sabha.

These could come from myriad small parties and independents but the cushion would be provided by either the BJD&#8217;s projected 18 seats in Odisha or the under-fire TMC&#8217;s likely 20-25 seats in West Bengal. Only one of these two parties would be necessary to take NDA-3 to 290+. Nitish Kumar&#8217;s JD(U), with its 20 or fewer seats in Bihar, would obviously not be part of this alliance.
*
The key issue is Modi&#8217;s pan-India appeal: can it deliver those crucial 30-plus seats beyond the projected 156 from the Hindi heartland and the West? Will Muslim polarisation and tactical voting against him affect this outcome significantly? How much of a difference will Hindu polarisation and Modi&#8217;s OBC/EBC caste make in the north?

On the other hand, assuming the BJP nominates LK Advani or Sushma Swaraj as its Prime Ministerial candidate, will the JD(U)&#8217;s 20 seats in Bihar make an NDA-3 more &#8220;acceptable&#8221; to a greater number of allies and therefore more plausible? Karnataka has demonstrated how devastating split votes can be. The BJP will think thrice before allowing such an eventuality in, say, Bihar.

The BJP leadership must confront all these imponderables as it weighs its options and works out various permutations. Karnataka has shown that voters will punish corrupt incumbent governments. The Congress is due to receive this punishment at the centre in 2014 &#8211; if a credible, united opposition alliance is in place.

The road to 272 by Head On : Minhaz Merchant's blog-The Times Of India


----------



## Soumitra

*Why voters are poles apart on Narendra Modi*

The sudden ascent of stocky, 62-year-old Narendra Modi as a serious contender for the nation&#8217;s leadership has taken people by surprise. The general election is still a year away but the average, open-minded, middle-of-the-road Indian wonders how to think about the polarizing chief minister of Gujarat. Either you love him or hate him, which is precisely why one must not react with a kneejerk but try and go beyond the shallow surface of a flawed but remarkable human being. 

India today is discontented and troubled as a result of corruption scandals, high inflation, declining growth and a government in denial. Sick of the drift and paralysis, people desperately seek a strong leader, and insistently ask if Narendra Modi might be the one. Clearly, he has proven the ability to build a vibrant economy and usher in corrupt-free governance. Could he be India&#8217;s best chance to ungum the bureaucracy, tackle corrup tion and restore the economy to health? But Modi also has a clear downside: he is dictatorial with communal tendencies. Should one risk India&#8217;s precious secular and collaborative traditions for the sake of good governance and prosperity? It is a dreadful moral dilemma between equally impor tant values &#8212; a classic dharma-sankat. 

No Indian leader in recent times has spoken with such passion about &#8216;governance&#8217; and &#8216;development&#8217;. His talk of &#8216;less government and more governance&#8217; resonates with the aspiring young middle-class. He has changed the language of politics with words like outcomes, accountability and unbureaucratic service delivery. Visit a mu nicipal office, he says, and you will only see clerks; but an urbanizing nation needs technical people to solve sanitation, transport and infrastructure problems; so, he hired engineer interns and gave them an opportunity to solve municipal problems in Gujarat. Implementation is his obsession and he compares two canals of equal size &#8212; the Sujalam Sufalam Yojana, which he completed in two years while the old Sardar Sarovar canal from Nehru&#8217;s days is still incomplete. 

Every country must protect its environment he argues, but no one stops 750 industrial projects and delays them for years. By covering Gujarat&#8217; canals with solar panels, he is conserving water and has made Gujarat a model of solar power. In dia&#8217;s schools face a serious problem of quality, and the Right to Education Act refuses to measure outcomes; so, he plans to make Gujarat&#8217;s schools accountable through continuous, quality testing He inspires young people, saying &#8216;IT + IT = IT (Indian Talent + Information Technology = India&#8217; Tomorrow.) Not since Jawaharlal Nehru has politician given people such a sense of possibilities. They see in Modi an underdog, a David challenging the Goliath of the Nehru-Gandhi dynasty. 

But every temptation has a price. Modi is consid ered anti-Muslim and many cannot forgive him for the events in Gujarat in 2002. He may not have actively connived in the violence, they say, but why doesn&#8217;t he show remorse? After all, it happened under his watch, and he is responsible. By polarizing the country, people fear he might alienate India&#8217; Muslims and this might enhance the risk of domes tic terror. The temptation to vote for prosperity and good governance must be tempered by the impera tive to keep the nation united and secular. 

Those who dismiss the middle-class&#8217;s impact on elections forget that a new generation of voters has joined the middle-class after 1991, and it is in a rage over violence against women and children and longs for a leader who is tough against crime. But it also does not want an Indira Gandhi who will subvert the institutions of democracy. Modi is not likeable &#8212; Rahul Gandhi is far more affable &#8212; but people today seek an effective, not a friendly leader. India&#8217;s dilemma is that Modi is the most likely candidate to provide corruption-free governance and restore the economy to high growth, create masses of jobs and lift millions into the middle-class. But his communal past is a threat. In the end, each voter will have to choose in 2014 between several imperfect candidates and make a trade-off. Those who think corrupt free governance and prosperity are more important will vote for Modi. Those who worry about communal harmony and domestic security will not vote for him. It is an unhappy but unambiguous choice.

Why voters are poles apart on Narendra Modi by Men & Ideas : Gurcharan Das's blog-The Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

After India Today, NDTV now ABP news survey (though old one) - 22% respondent said they will vote for Congress & 39% said BJP:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

^^great...


----------



## Soumitra

*Big thumbs down for Manmohan, UPA if polls held now: Survey*

KOLKATA: The Congress-led UPA 2, which will complete four years in office on Wednesday, would fare badly if general elections were to be held now, with inflation, unbridled corruption and economic decline playing a major role, said a survey.

The ABP Ananda- Nielsen survey conducted across 21 states and Union territories says the United Progressive Alliance (UPA) would suffer badly in several states of the country including West Bengal, while the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP)-led led National Democratic Alliance would gain.

*According to the survey, the UPA's kitty would come down to just 136 from the current 262 while the NDA's share would swell to 206 from the current 158.*

People have also given a *thumbs down to Prime Minister Manmohan Singh with only 7 percent of them wanting see him in the top post for the third time.

BJP leader and Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi is the "favourite" with as many as 48 percent of the surveyed wanting him to be the prime minister. Congress vice president Rahul Gandhi comes a distant second with 18 percent.
*
In West Bengal, the Congress would get nine Lok Sabha seats and the Trinamool 14 in case the former allies contested independently with the Left Front getting 18 seats. However, in case of a Congress-Trinamool alliance, they would bag 24 seats with the Left getting 17.

*In Uttar Pradesh, Congress's kitty would come down to six from the current 21 while the ruling Samajwadi Party would be the leaders with 24 seats. The biggest gainer though would be the BJP which will see its seat count swell to 23 from the current 10.*

The scenario in Maharastra would also be similar with the Congress-Nationalist Congress Party coalition's share coming down to 16 seats from the 25 they now have.

*In Bihar, the ruling BJP and Nitish Kumar led Janata Dal United alliance would continue to be the leaders with 34 seats while the Congress would manage just three seats.*

The survey also says the "charisma" of Delhi chief minister Sheila Dikshit who was voted to power third time in arrow would not work this time.

Big thumbs down for Manmohan, UPA if polls held now: Survey - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marxist

*SAD-BJP sweep Punjab rural polls*

The ruling SAD-BJP alliance on Tuesday swept the zila parishad and panchayat samiti elections in Punjab, registering a win in majority of the seats. 

The alliance completely routed the Congress in Majha though in Malwa and Doaba, the Congress managed to make its presence felt. The PPP and the Left parties won a handful of seats. 

The counting of ballot paper votes was continuing at some places till the filing of this report. According to available results, out of the total 331 ZP zones falling in 22 zila parishads, the SAD-BJP won 199 (182 SAD, 17 BJP) seats. The Congress won 15, PPP two and Independent two. 

Of the total 2,732 panchayat samiti seats in 146 panchayat blocks, out of the declared seats SAD-BJP won 1,536 seats, Congress 232, BSP 12, PPP 16, CPI six, and others 49. 

SAD president and Deputy Chief Minister Sukhbir Singh Badal termed his party's victory as the "*death of Congress as a political party in Punjab* and a "knock-out in the very first round for the new PPCC president Partap Singh Bajwa". 

Talking to The Indian Express Sukhbir Singh Badal said the verdict given by the people of rural Punjab was encouraging. "This shows that we are on the right track and we have lived up to the expectations of the people," he said. 

Chief Minister Parkash Singh Badal said this was a befitting reply to the negative politics played by Bajwa. 

The Congress chief, on the other hand, termed the results a "murder of democracy". 

The Congress had joined hands with the PPP and BSP for these elections. While Bajwa and senior party leaders had extensively campaigned across the state, the Badals had not canvassed at all. The Congress lost heavily to SAD in Majha but put up a brave fight in Doaba, especially in Jalandhar, Hoshiarpur and Kapurthala. 

The Congress witnessed its revival in Malwa at the block samiti level. In Ludhiana, Patiala and Sangrur, the Congress has given the Akalis something to worry about. Malwa is the traditional Akali stronghold and in the last Assembly elections Malwa had voted for the Akalis. 

In Jalalabad, Sukhbir's constituency, of the total 24 panchayat samit seats, SAD won 22 and the BJP two. In Lambi, the CM's constituency, SAD won all the 21 panchayat samiti seats. In Qadian, Bajwa's constituency, of the total 15 panchayat samitis, SAD won 12 and the Congress three. 

The BJP has put up an impressive show in Gurdaspur. BJP state chief Kamal Sharma said his party had improved its performance and the results were a prelude to the routing of the Congress in the parliamentary polls.

- See more at: SAD-BJP sweep Punjab rural polls - Indian Express


----------



## IceCold

What are the chances of rigging in Indian elections if any at all?


----------



## Roybot

IceCold said:


> What are the chances of rigging in Indian elections if any at all?



Pretty slim, Electronic Voting Machine limits the options.

Indian voting machines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

IceCold said:


> What are the chances of rigging in Indian elections if any at all?



E.V.M limits the chance..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran

IceCold said:


> What are the chances of rigging in Indian elections if any at all?



Very slim. There is a specific reason behind this. When elections are going to be held, the control of the administration is passed over to the Election Commission (EC). This typically means, the local bureaucrats or local police can be over-ruled by the EC. For e.g Para-military or police can be moved from another state to manage the elections. This results in reduced ability of the local chaps to force stuff and rig things.

Also, the EC can order unsavoury elements to be taken into preventive custody before the elections. People can also be asked to deposit their guns at the nearest police station, if required. The locations also receive wide video surveillance. If there is any remote evidence of rigging, the election can be declared void for that constituency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anti

*Three polls, one message: No alternative to Modi for BJP*

Three opinion polls this week on the national political mood have three simple messages embedded in them &#8211; two for the Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP), and another for the Congress.

The polls &#8211; one by AC Nielsen for ABP News, another by C-Voter for Headlines Today, and a third by GFK for CNN-IBN &#8211; clearly indicate that the Congress is slipping, and slipping badly, in urban India, and possibly all over the country too. It is likely to crash to one of its worst defeats in history. The message: it is best to soldier on till 2014, since early elections means crushing defeat.

But the more important messaging is for the BJP, which thinks it will reap the growing anti-incumbency vote and ride to power in 2014. Far from it. For the party&#8217;s warring non-entities &#8211; and that means the entire central leadership &#8211; the message is this: despite the Congress&#8217; best efforts to lose, the BJP won&#8217;t be able to form the next government. Only Narendra Modi can deliver them within striking distance of power in Delhi.
AP

Modi&#8217;s semi-polarising nature tends to have two kinds of impact: one helps the BJP, and another helps its strongest local rival &#8211; due to tactical voting by Muslims. AP

After much huffing and puffing, the NDA (without projecting Modi) may reach 206, says ABP News, assuming polls were held in May this year. C-Voter gives the NDA even less &#8211; 179 seats, and the BJP&#8217;s own tally is a measly 137, despite a dramatic fall in the Congress&#8217; seat count by nearly 90 from 206 in 2009 to 116.

This is a clear slap in the face for the BJP&#8217;s central leadership, which has been fighting an internecine battle and doing its best to show a disunited face to the electorate. The C-Voter poll suggests that the people are unimpressed by the BJP despite disenchantment with the Congress. If the BJP thinks it can win by riding the anti-Congress vote, it has another thought coming: the anti-incumbency vote is heading towards the regional parties.

C-Voter says that between them, the Congress and the BJP will win less than half the seats &#8211; just 253 &#8211; and this it is a non-Congress, non-BJP front that will form the government. But given the internal antipathies of this motley crowd &#8211; where SP goes, Mayawati won&#8217;t, where TMC goes, the Left Front won&#8217;t &#8211; this regional front may need outside Congress support to survive even for a year or two.

However, the most important part of all the polls is the Narendra Modi factor. Every one of the surveys clearly indicates that Modi is a winner for the BJP &#8211; and the party would be making a big mistake by either not projecting anyone or projecting the wrong leader in 2014.

While the CNN-IBN poll shows the urban voter as clearly in favour of Modi as the Prime Ministerial candidate, with 38 percent preferring him over 13 percent and 14 percent for Manmohan Singh and Rahul Gandhi, LK Advani figures with a low backing of 5 percent. The man who built the BJP in the 1980s and 1990s is clearly not the man the people will back this time. Some 60 percent favoured Modi as the BJP&#8217;s best hope, while 10 percent backed Advani. Advani&#8217;s time is over.

The ABP News-AC Nielsen poll has something similar to report in urban areas. Modi turns out to be a clear favourite with 36 percent backing him versus 13 percent for Rahul Gandhi, and 12 percent for Manmohan Singh. Once again the message is the urban voter will not be amused if the BJP squanders its chances by encouraging its factions to play their games and damage the party&#8217;s chances in 2014.

But it is the C-Voter poll that is the most interesting: it actually tries to calculate the difference between what the BJP-led NDA would achieve if Modi were projected as the PM candidate and if he were not.

Without Modi, the NDA &#8211; with Nitish Kumar in tow &#8211; gets all of 179, and the BJP 137. *With Modi, the BJP-led NDA takes a giant leap both in vote share and seat count. While NDA&#8217;s vote share rises from 31 percent to 36 percent &#8211; so 5 percent is the Modi vote share effect &#8211; the seat count goes up to 220, just 52 short of majority. This means a 41-seat advantage due to Modi.*

The big question is: are these numbers believable? Skeptics will also point out that Modi did not make much of a difference in Karnataka, where the BJP was routed.

The answer to the skeptics is simple: Karnataka was an election run wholly on local factors, and Modi did not stake his reputation on the campaign. A national election with a clear leader is a completely different proposition &#8211; and here Modi counts.

The figures look credible because the Modi effect not only benefits the BJP, but also Congress and Samajwadi Party. The losers are the other regional parties, due to tactical voting by the minorities.

How? The C-Voter survey, which is based on a long-term tracking system and covers both urban and rural constituencies, asked voters whether they would vote for BJP if Modi was its leader and if they would still do so if he were not its leader.

Modi&#8217;s semi-polarising nature tends to have two kinds of impact: one helps the BJP, and another helps its strongest local rival &#8211; due to tactical voting by Muslims.

The big impact is in Uttar Pradesh and Bihar, where the Modi bandwagon raises the BJP seat share from 10 in 2009 to 29 even while whittling down the BSP and Congress. The Samajwadi Party, which expects a consolidation of the Muslim vote, also gains, with its seats rising from 23 in 2009 to 30.

Bihar is the biggest surprise: given Nitish Kumar&#8217;s known antipathy to Modi, any projection of Modi could result in Kumar breaking away from the NDA, but this actually benefits the BJP. Thanks to a reverse consolidation of upper caste and some lower OBC votes, the BJP&#8217;s seats go up from 12 in 2009 to 18, while Nitish Kumar actually loses seats &#8211; from 20 to nine. Lalu Prasad also gains, from four to seven, but nothing to write home about.

The message for Nitish Kumar is clear: there is no gain in continuing with Modi-bashing.

It is now very clear that the BJP has no hope of making it without Modi. He is Gulliver in BJP&#8217;s Lilliput.

It is time the BJP bit the bullet and decided on him as their clear Prime Ministerial candidate if they want to win in 2014 &#8211; or even later this year.

If the Grand Old Man of BJP wants to do his last great act of political wisdom, LK Advani should facilitate Modi&#8217;s elevation and ensure that the rest of the central leadership&#8217;s middling leaders pipe down and work to ensure the party&#8217;s victory.

This is the best thing Advani can do for the party. To Modi there is no alternative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

It is very much clear that if BJP is not projecting Modi as a canidate, Congress will gain majority again. Although Cong is shown low at this point of time, but they will definitely announce some kind of policy and populist measures that will bring them to upward trajectories again...For example people like who was big fan of BJP, really do not see any other leader except Modi as any impact on public....So in the same way, people will think that rather than voting regional forces, they will vote for Congress again..


----------



## arp2041

BJP's FIRST rally in Kashmir...............

bjp first big rally in kashmir -

@seiko @MST @kurup @Dillinger @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> BJP's FIRST rally in Kashmir...............
> 
> bjp first big rally in kashmir -
> 
> @seiko @MST @kurup @Dillinger @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed



What !!This is unbelievable

" &#2311;&#2344; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2360;&#2367;&#2352;&#2381;&#2347; &#2349;&#2366;&#2332;&#2346;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2361;&#2367;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2344;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2354;&#2327;&#2366;&#2319;, &#2348;&#2354;&#2381;&#2325;&#2367; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2344;&#2381;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2343;&#2366;&#2344;&#2350;&#2306;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368; &#2349;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366;&#2319; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2368; &#2357;&#2325;&#2366;&#2354;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368;&#2404; " ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

kurup said:


> What !!This is unbelievable
> 
> " &#2311;&#2344; &#2354;&#2379;&#2327;&#2379;&#2306; &#2344;&#2375; &#2360;&#2367;&#2352;&#2381;&#2347; &#2349;&#2366;&#2332;&#2346;&#2366; &#2325;&#2375; &#2361;&#2367;&#2340; &#2350;&#2375;&#2306; &#2344;&#2366;&#2352;&#2375; &#2354;&#2327;&#2366;&#2319;, &#2348;&#2354;&#2381;&#2325;&#2367; &#2344;&#2352;&#2375;&#2344;&#2381;&#2342;&#2381;&#2352; &#2350;&#2379;&#2342;&#2368; &#2325;&#2379; &#2346;&#2381;&#2352;&#2343;&#2366;&#2344;&#2350;&#2306;&#2340;&#2381;&#2352;&#2368; &#2349;&#2368; &#2348;&#2344;&#2366;&#2319; &#2332;&#2366;&#2344;&#2375; &#2325;&#2368; &#2357;&#2325;&#2366;&#2354;&#2340; &#2325;&#2368;&#2404; " ......



You can read Hindi?? I thought that was a Problem for you 

BTW, did you notice, no other media source COVERED this story.


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> You can read Hindi?? I thought that was a Problem for you



I can read , write and understand hindi but there are difficulties .



arp2041 said:


> BTW, did you notice, no other media source COVERED this story.



Nothing surprising .


----------



## ExtraOdinary

arp2041 said:


> BJP's FIRST rally in Kashmir...............
> 
> bjp first big rally in kashmir -
> 
> @seiko @MST @kurup @Dillinger @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed



Niceeee. So this took place in Anantnag. Unbelievable


----------



## Soumitra

Karnataka Chief Minister Siddaramaiah seemed enthralled at the UPA anniversary function last evening.


----------



## MST

arp2041 said:


> BJP's FIRST rally in Kashmir...............
> 
> bjp first big rally in kashmir -
> 
> @seiko @MST @kurup @Dillinger @ExtraOdinary @JanjaWeed



This is interesting. Hopefully people elects someone who can give them opportunity to earn livelihood with dignity rather dole outs just before elections.



Soumitra said:


> Karnataka Chief Minister Siddaramaiah seemed enthralled at the UPA anniversary function last evening.



Becchare....sometime I think hamare politicians ki life kitni tough hai...they have to bear the torchure of their leaders


----------



## IamINDIA

will Nitish let Modi become the PM candidate?


----------



## kaykay

IamINDIA said:


> will Nitish let Modi become the PM candidate?



Nitish hardly will get 10 seats if modi is declared as PM candidate....so ofcourse he won't want that.


----------



## kaykay

good to see.
Narendra Modi is NDA's trump card for 2014 Lok Sabha polls, reveals Headlines Today C-Voter survey : North, News - India Today


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Android said:


>



By Watching Bharat Nirman Adds i remembered the BJP blunder of showing India Shining Adds......

Coincidentally, Congress at the time of 2004 elections were mocking those adds & claiming what a BLUNDER of a campaign that was....

Looks like Congress has not learned anything from HISTORY.


----------



## JanjaWeed

* I am not soft like Sonia: Rahul Gandhi tells party workers*

I am not soft like Sonia: Rahul Gandhi tells party workers | NDTV.com


@arp2041Amul baby has becom He-Man now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Muslim Leaders softening stand towards Modi


----------



## Soumitra

*Ahead of 2014 polls, govt plans universities for minorities*

NEW DELHI: The Centre is mulling setting up five universities with 50% seats reserved for religious minorities, a "Muslim outreach" by Congress ahead of the 2014 elections. The universities will come up in the hubs of Muslim and Christian population in five states. 

"These universities will have 50% reservation for minorities with socio-economic backwardness as key determinant. Minorities are not just religious groups but also social groups as mentioned in Article 15 and 16 of the Constitution (for affirmative action)," minority affairs minister KRahman Khan told TOI. 

While a university in Rae Bareli in Uttar Pradesh, the constituency of Congress chief Sonia Gandhi, is being considered, one in Srirangapatna in Karnataka seems a certainty. Bihar and Bengal will also get one each while one in Buddhist centre of Nagpur is still to be decided. 

The Sukhdeo Thorat committee has given the opinion that central universities for religious minorities can be set up through an act of Parliament, dispelling concerns about legal challenges in the wake of court battles over religious quota. 

To further bolster the backward factor in promoting minorities, the Centre may introduce "creamy layer" to sieve out the well-off among minorities for admission to these institutes, as is prevalent for OBCs in employment and education. 

Sources argued that universities with focused clientele were legally viable, citing examples of Ambedkar University in Lucknow that has 50% quota for SCs and Amarkantak Tribal University in Madhya Pradesh. 

Given the controversy over the "minority character" of AMU and Jamia Millia, now facing legal challenge, minister Rahman Khan argued he was not interested in the nomenclature so long as it was focused on promoting education among minorities. "Even in AMU and Jamia, which have minority character, half of the seats have to go to non-minorities," he said. 

While the move will elicit a strong reaction from the BJP, the ruling Congress is keen to bolster its "Muslim outreach" by rolling out the decision in the run-up to elections. The targeting of generic minority group barely hides the fact that Muslims comprise 72% of the total population of minorities that include Sikhs, Christians, Buddhists and Parsis. The Centre plans to subdivide the 50% minority quota among all five in proportion to their population. 

Crucially, Khan said these universities will fall under the minority affairs ministry, keeping their salience in focus. 

Otherwise, higher educational institutes are the mandate of the HRD ministry, even minority institutes like AMU and Jamia.

Ahead of 2014 polls, govt plans universities for minorities - The Times of India


----------



## agamdilawari

> *Ahead of 2014 polls, govt plans universities for minorities
> *
> 
> NEW DELHI: The Centre is mulling setting up five universities with 50% seats reserved for religious minorities, a "Muslim outreach" by Congress ahead of the 2014 elections. The universities will come up in the hubs of Muslim and Christian population in five states.
> 
> "These universities will have 50% reservation for minorities with socio-economic backwardness as key determinant. Minorities are not just religious groups but also social groups as mentioned in Article 15 and 16 of the Constitution (for affirmative action)," minority affairs minister KRahman Khan told TOI.
> 
> While a university in Rae Bareli in Uttar Pradesh, the constituency of Congress chief Sonia Gandhi, is being considered, one in Srirangapatna in Karnataka seems a certainty. Bihar and Bengal will also get one each while one in Buddhist centre of Nagpur is still to be decided.
> 
> The Sukhdeo Thorat committee has given the opinion that central universities for religious minorities can be set up through an act of Parliament, dispelling concerns about legal challenges in the wake of court battles over religious quota.
> 
> To further bolster the backward factor in promoting minorities, the Centre may introduce "creamy layer" to sieve out the well-off among minorities for admission to these institutes, as is prevalent for OBCs in employment and education.
> 
> Sources argued that universities with focused clientele were legally viable, citing examples of Ambedkar University in Lucknow that has 50% quota for SCs and Amarkantak Tribal University in Madhya Pradesh.
> 
> Given the controversy over the "minority character" of AMU and Jamia Millia, now facing legal challenge, minister Rahman Khan argued he was not interested in the nomenclature so long as it was focused on promoting education among minorities. "Even in AMU and Jamia, which have minority character, half of the seats have to go to non-minorities," he said.
> 
> While the move will elicit a strong reaction from the BJP, the ruling Congress is keen to bolster its "Muslim outreach" by rolling out the decision in the run-up to elections. The targeting of generic minority group barely hides the fact that Muslims comprise 72% of the total population of minorities that include Sikhs, Christians, Buddhists and Parsis. The Centre plans to subdivide the 50% minority quota among all five in proportion to their population.
> 
> Crucially, Khan said these universities will fall under the minority affairs ministry, keeping their salience in focus.
> 
> Otherwise, higher educational institutes are the mandate of the HRD ministry, even minority institutes like AMU and Jamia.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Ahead-of-2014-polls-govt-plans-universities-for-minorities/articleshow/20375216.cms



And the circus continues. God save India bcz even its own population is not willing to by electing these MFs


----------



## Soumitra

agamdilawari said:


> And the circus continues. God save India bcz even its own population is not willing to by electing these MFs


Arey didnt you know Congress is a "Secular" party


----------



## Kaniska

There is a possibility that BJP may tie up with OJM a regional offshoot party in Odisha. If this is true, then BJP is definitely going to get at least 5 seats from Odisha which will help both the alliance partner.

Odisha Jan Morcha hopeful of alliance with BJP ahead of the 2014 general elections


----------



## Android

Kaniska said:


> There is a possibility that BJP may tie up with OJM a regional offshoot party in Odisha. If this is true, then BJP is definitely going to get at least 5 seats from Odisha which will help both the alliance partner.
> 
> Odisha Jan Morcha hopeful of alliance with BJP ahead of the 2014 general elections



doing that would alienate another possible ally and much more precious BJD


----------



## Kaniska

Android said:


> doing that would alienate another possible ally and much more precious BJD



I know the politics of Odisha and I am even a supporter of BJD at state level. BJD is based on a socialistic and neutral stand of most of the issues...BJD can never go to Congress...And so also BJD will never ever support Modi based BJP....BJD is going to loose badly in this election too....So it is better to get some seats of your own rather than depending on some unfaithful ally....OJM is like Yedurappa...It can not do anything by its own...But it will damage BJD votes...And if BJP can captitalize on it...It will be good signal for BJP...For OJM too, there is no other choice rather than alligning with BJP otherwise Pyari Mohan have worse fate than Yedurappa too....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

BJP victorious in all 6 seats (2LS+4assembly) in Gujarat bypoll ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Interesting.......

Gujarat Bypolls on 6 seats - 2 LS & 4 VS (all belonging to Congress) has been won by BJP.

The people who were arguing that the Modi Magic has died in the Gujarat Assembly elections since he couldn't touch the 117 figure mark as last time must be hiding somewhere now --------> He has 119 after this bypolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

arp2041 said:


> Interesting.......
> 
> Gujarat Bypolls on 6 seats - 2 LS & 4 VS (all belonging to Congress) has been won by BJP.
> 
> The people who were arguing that the Modi Magic has died in the Gujarat Assembly elections since he couldn't touch the 117 figure mark as last time must be hiding somewhere now --------> He has 119 after this bypolls.



This is classic. A fitting reply to all those who offer their unsolicited advise to people of Gujarat & show their concern in Modi's rule!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Marxist said:


> BJP victorious in all 6 seats (2LS+4assembly) in Gujarat bypoll ....



as an icing on the cake Nitish Kumar's candidate lost by 1.36 lakh votes 
hope this shows Nitish his aukaad in front of Modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

JanjaWeed said:


> This is classic. A fitting reply to all those who offer their unsolicited advise to people of Gujarat & show their concern in Modi's rule!



You are absolutely RIGHT brother.....

People have the DEMOCRATIC right to ELECT whomsoever they deemed FIT to do the JOB.

No Party/Leader/Social Worker/ETC. has the RIGHT to QUESTION the JUDGEMENT of an average citizen.

People often say that EVEN Hitler came through BALLOT, but my only advise to them would be to read the HISTORY again.

Hitler never came with a MAJORITY (forget 2/3rd majority), HE BECAME THE CHANCELLOR on TECHNICALITIES.

You just have to chk this out:

Adolf Hitler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Chk the table in the section - Rise to Power.

When he became President, he got only 37% votes & than he took complete control of power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

"BJP's own internal survey gives it 8 seats. So, does forthcoming Delhi assembly elections boil down to a st fight betn AAP and Congress?" - Tweet By Arvind Kejriwal.

 ------->  ------->

Man, This Joker never stop AMAZING me.

Kabhi ek muncipality election nahi jeeta aur khwaab Delhi ki Gaddi key??? 

@Dillinger I want to know where exactly his party stands in Delhi & what are the views of normal Delhiete of AAP??


----------



## Dillinger

arp2041 said:


> "BJP's own internal survey gives it 8 seats. So, does forthcoming Delhi assembly elections boil down to a st fight betn AAP and Congress?" - Tweet By Arvind Kejriwal.
> 
> ------->  ------->
> 
> Man, This Joker never stop AMAZING me.
> 
> Kabhi ek muncipality election nahi jeeta aur khwaab Delhi ki Gaddi key???
> 
> @Dillinger I want to know where exactly his party stands in Delhi & what are the views of normal Delhiete of AAP??



The normal Delhite is fickle..upper middle class is generally congressi...opinionated and does not care much for anything other then the 24 hours electricity we have in certain areas..Sheila madam is smart..she makes sure that we..the well off never suffer..so funds pour in..big campaigns are run and Congress gets a leg up. As far as AAP is concerned..for some its a fad of sorts..a badge of patriotism.. misplaced as it might be. But when we're done with our venti lattes we wanna show others around us that we "still care" and want to "give back to the less fortunate" by "ensuring clean and proper governance and administration." I heard my friend say that he'd vote cong coz their business friendly policies helped bring in starbucks to India and specially Delhi. Unless a radical shift occurs to shake us out..OR the Congress obliges us with at least 2-3 more major scandals nothings gonna change for the better. Thankfully the Congress is ever ready as far as the latter is concerned. 

About Gmail..sorry man..been coming online sporadically..had a nasty injury and mom's just had a surgery so its been hectic. 

Disillusioned myself..with Advani's machinations..way to go..to stab one's own candidate in the back man..he knows he can't manipulate Modi and be PM by proxy..I didn't expect him to try and ape Sonia.


----------



## Ayush

200 million Indians have no faith in Narendra Modi: Union minister K Rahman Khan - The Times of India

NEW DELHI: Minority affairs minister K Rahman Khan said "200 million Indians" lack confidence in Narendra Modi, indicating that the Gujarat CM's projection as PM could lend a strong "communal vs. secular" tone to the 2014 campaign.

Khan, alluding to skepticism among Muslims and minorities for Modi, said, "To be PM, you need the confidence of all. But here, 200 million people have no faith in you (Modi). You are not willing to accept that Gujarat riots were bad."

Khan said leading a country requires accepting mistakes that Modi is averse to. "There were 1984 riots. Congress leadership apologized for it many times," he told TOI in an interview.

The criticism seeking to question Modi's post-Godhra development pitch signals the Hindutva hardliner's ascendancy may not restrain Congress in the polls. A section of the ruling camp feels BJP's gains from Modi's polarizing image would be outweighed by its alliance troubles and Muslim counter mobilization to stall the saffron march.

Khan denied the Gujarat leader would pose a threat to Congress that has the "confidence of all groups". He said, "Modi won't be the PM. The fact is Indians don't like extremism, they don't want any divide on religious and caste lines."

As the suspense over Modi's leadership unfolds in Goa, there are signs of Congress's bid to undercut his positioning as "development man". Finance minister P Chidambaram's challenge at the meeting on internal security on Wednesday that Modi spell out if he wants to bring back POTA-TADA appeared aimed at minorities.

Latching on to BJP veteran L K Advani's recent statement, Khan said Gujarat was always a developed state and Congress governments of the past deserved credit for it. "His development claim is superficial," he claimed.

E Ahamed, Union minister and Muslim League chief, said Modi would not succeed in his objective of wooing Hindus. "Secularism is a contribution of the majority community to India. They want India to be secular in the modern world that is worthy of emulation by other countries. Modi has shown he is against this noble principle that Indians are proud of," he told TOI.

The comments from UPA's Muslim mascots, while betraying a willingness in the ruling camp to risk "secularism vs. communalism" clash, aims to put pressure on saffron ally with "secular" claims like JD(U) to come good on its threat to pullout of NDA while keeping Trinamool and BJD away from it.

Congress strategists believe that Modi's pronounced leadership would polarize Muslims in favour of the party better placed to stop the NDA. In such a scenario, Congress's position would be strengthened in states like Uttar Pradesh where it is vying with "secular" forces like the Samajwadi Party for minority votes.

@arp2041 @kaykay @Dillinger @OrionHunter @JanjaWeed


----------



## Android

Ayush said:


> 200 million Indians have no faith in Narendra Modi: Union minister K Rahman Khan - The Times of India
> 
> NEW DELHI: Minority affairs minister K Rahman Khan said "200 million Indians" lack confidence in Narendra Modi, indicating that the Gujarat CM's projection as PM could lend a strong "communal vs. secular" tone to the 2014 campaign.
> 
> Khan, alluding to skepticism among Muslims and minorities for Modi, said, "To be PM, you need the confidence of all. But here, 200 million people have no faith in you (Modi). You are not willing to accept that Gujarat riots were bad."
> 
> Khan said leading a country requires accepting mistakes that Modi is averse to. "There were 1984 riots. Congress leadership apologized for it many times," he told TOI in an interview.
> 
> The criticism seeking to question Modi's post-Godhra development pitch signals the Hindutva hardliner's ascendancy may not restrain Congress in the polls. A section of the ruling camp feels BJP's gains from Modi's polarizing image would be outweighed by its alliance troubles and Muslim counter mobilization to stall the saffron march.
> 
> Khan denied the Gujarat leader would pose a threat to Congress that has the "confidence of all groups". He said, "Modi won't be the PM. The fact is Indians don't like extremism, they don't want any divide on religious and caste lines."
> 
> As the suspense over Modi's leadership unfolds in Goa, there are signs of Congress's bid to undercut his positioning as "development man". Finance minister P Chidambaram's challenge at the meeting on internal security on Wednesday that Modi spell out if he wants to bring back POTA-TADA appeared aimed at minorities.
> 
> Latching on to BJP veteran L K Advani's recent statement, Khan said Gujarat was always a developed state and Congress governments of the past deserved credit for it. "His development claim is superficial," he claimed.
> 
> E Ahamed, Union minister and Muslim League chief, said Modi would not succeed in his objective of wooing Hindus. "Secularism is a contribution of the majority community to India. They want India to be secular in the modern world that is worthy of emulation by other countries. Modi has shown he is against this noble principle that Indians are proud of," he told TOI.
> 
> The comments from UPA's Muslim mascots, while betraying a willingness in the ruling camp to risk "secularism vs. communalism" clash, aims to put pressure on saffron ally with "secular" claims like JD(U) to come good on its threat to pullout of NDA while keeping Trinamool and BJD away from it.
> 
> Congress strategists believe that Modi's pronounced leadership would polarize Muslims in favour of the party better placed to stop the NDA. In such a scenario, Congress's position would be strengthened in states like Uttar Pradesh where it is vying with "secular" forces like the Samajwadi Party for minority votes.
> 
> @arp2041 @kaykay @Dillinger @OrionHunter @JanjaWeed



dont know about others but gujarati muslims support him especially dawoodi bohara community

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

Ayush said:


> 200 million Indians have no faith in Narendra Modi: Union minister K Rahman Khan - The Times of India
> [/MENTION]



That's the danger of propaganda! when you overplay it, you start believing your own propaganda. That's what is happening with these congressis & the so called secular flag bearers. Someone needs to remind this guy about this...

http://www.defence.pk/forums/centra...-sweep-24-muslim-candidates-bjp-wins-big.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Ayush said:


> 200 million Indians have no faith in Narendra Modi: Union minister K Rahman Khan - The Times of India
> 
> NEW DELHI: Minority affairs minister K Rahman Khan said "200 million Indians" lack confidence in Narendra Modi, indicating that the Gujarat CM's projection as PM could lend a strong "communal vs. secular" tone to the 2014 campaign.
> 
> Khan, alluding to skepticism among Muslims and minorities for Modi, said, "To be PM, you need the confidence of all. But here, 200 million people have no faith in you (Modi). You are not willing to accept that Gujarat riots were bad."
> 
> Khan said leading a country requires accepting mistakes that Modi is averse to. "There were 1984 riots. Congress leadership apologized for it many times," he told TOI in an interview.
> 
> The criticism seeking to question Modi's post-Godhra development pitch signals the Hindutva hardliner's ascendancy may not restrain Congress in the polls. A section of the ruling camp feels BJP's gains from Modi's polarizing image would be outweighed by its alliance troubles and Muslim counter mobilization to stall the saffron march.
> 
> Khan denied the Gujarat leader would pose a threat to Congress that has the "confidence of all groups". He said, "Modi won't be the PM. The fact is Indians don't like extremism, they don't want any divide on religious and caste lines."
> 
> As the suspense over Modi's leadership unfolds in Goa, there are signs of Congress's bid to undercut his positioning as "development man". Finance minister P Chidambaram's challenge at the meeting on internal security on Wednesday that Modi spell out if he wants to bring back POTA-TADA appeared aimed at minorities.
> 
> Latching on to BJP veteran L K Advani's recent statement, Khan said Gujarat was always a developed state and Congress governments of the past deserved credit for it. "His development claim is superficial," he claimed.
> 
> E Ahamed, Union minister and Muslim League chief, said Modi would not succeed in his objective of wooing Hindus. "Secularism is a contribution of the majority community to India. They want India to be secular in the modern world that is worthy of emulation by other countries. Modi has shown he is against this noble principle that Indians are proud of," he told TOI.
> 
> The comments from UPA's Muslim mascots, while betraying a willingness in the ruling camp to risk "secularism vs. communalism" clash, aims to put pressure on saffron ally with "secular" claims like JD(U) to come good on its threat to pullout of NDA while keeping Trinamool and BJD away from it.
> 
> Congress strategists believe that Modi's pronounced leadership would polarize Muslims in favour of the party better placed to stop the NDA. In such a scenario, Congress's position would be strengthened in states like Uttar Pradesh where it is vying with "secular" forces like the Samajwadi Party for minority votes.



I'm sure more that 200 million have no faith in Mr.Modi. I'm also sure that an equal number or more have no faith in the Congress leaders and I'm sure that an absolute majority of Indians have no faith in such clownish politicians who have arrogated to themselves that power to speak for a community.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Ayush said:


> 200 million Indians have no faith in Narendra Modi: Union minister K Rahman Khan - The Times of India
> 
> NEW DELHI: Minority affairs minister K Rahman Khan said "200 million Indians" lack confidence in Narendra Modi, indicating that the Gujarat CM's projection as PM could lend a strong "communal vs. secular" tone to the 2014 campaign.
> 
> Khan, alluding to skepticism among Muslims and minorities for Modi, said, "To be PM, you need the confidence of all. But here, 200 million people have no faith in you (Modi). You are not willing to accept that Gujarat riots were bad."
> 
> Khan said leading a country requires accepting mistakes that Modi is averse to. "There were 1984 riots. Congress leadership apologized for it many times," he told TOI in an interview.
> 
> The criticism seeking to question Modi's post-Godhra development pitch signals the Hindutva hardliner's ascendancy may not restrain Congress in the polls. A section of the ruling camp feels BJP's gains from Modi's polarizing image would be outweighed by its alliance troubles and Muslim counter mobilization to stall the saffron march.
> 
> Khan denied the Gujarat leader would pose a threat to Congress that has the "confidence of all groups". He said, "Modi won't be the PM. The fact is Indians don't like extremism, they don't want any divide on religious and caste lines."
> 
> As the suspense over Modi's leadership unfolds in Goa, there are signs of Congress's bid to undercut his positioning as "development man". Finance minister P Chidambaram's challenge at the meeting on internal security on Wednesday that Modi spell out if he wants to bring back POTA-TADA appeared aimed at minorities.
> 
> Latching on to BJP veteran L K Advani's recent statement, Khan said Gujarat was always a developed state and Congress governments of the past deserved credit for it. "His development claim is superficial," he claimed.
> 
> E Ahamed, Union minister and Muslim League chief, said Modi would not succeed in his objective of wooing Hindus. "Secularism is a contribution of the majority community to India. They want India to be secular in the modern world that is worthy of emulation by other countries. Modi has shown he is against this noble principle that Indians are proud of," he told TOI.
> 
> The comments from UPA's Muslim mascots, while betraying a willingness in the ruling camp to risk "secularism vs. communalism" clash, aims to put pressure on saffron ally with "secular" claims like JD(U) to come good on its threat to pullout of NDA while keeping Trinamool and BJD away from it.
> 
> Congress strategists believe that Modi's pronounced leadership would polarize Muslims in favour of the party better placed to stop the NDA. In such a scenario, Congress's position would be strengthened in states like Uttar Pradesh where it is vying with "secular" forces like the Samajwadi Party for minority votes.
> 
> @arp2041 @kaykay @Dillinger @OrionHunter @JanjaWeed



what congress apolozised for 84 riots?? Still no conviction and culprits are roaming freely while in Gujarat hundreds of hindus are serving life imprisonment and death sentence for riots.....purely double standard BS article!!
What about Bhagalpur riots? Assam riots? Gujarat 1969 riots?Hashimpura riots? Sikh riots? I dare those who support congress to explain these above mentioned riots....I can list many more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

some riots which happened during congress rule.
-1989 Bhagalpur riots(900 muslims killed/1000 total).
-sikh riots(everybody know about this.)
-1969 gujarat riots(more than 500 muslim killed).
-Assam riots(thousands dead).
-hashimpura riots(40 killed).
anyone want more?? i can list many more.


----------



## kaykay

quoting from Bhagalpur riots...
"Sinha also stated that after being dismissed as the Chief Minister, he informed Rajiv Gandhi about the "role of some Congress leaders" in the riots.[12] The Muslims in Bihar had traditionally served as a Congress (I) vote bank, but after the 1989 violence,they shifted their loyalty to Lalu Prasad Yadav, who became the Chief Minister of the state in 1990.


----------



## OrionHunter

*2014 Lok Sabha polls: Big losses to UPA, no gain for NDA, survey finds*

*The UPA is likely to come a cropper in the next Lok Sabha elections with the Congress tally getting almost halved.* 

The poll, done by CVoter for the TV channel, suggests that the biggest gainers could be regional parties like the SP, Trinamool Congress, AIADMK and YSR Congress, leaving them and others like the BSP, BJD and Left in a position to determine who forms the next government.






2014 Lok Sabha polls: Big losses to UPA, no gain for NDA, survey finds - Times Of India

Well, I think this is accurate enough, notwithstanding what the congressis say!


----------



## Bang Galore

OrionHunter said:


> *2014 Lok Sabha polls: Big losses to UPA, no gain for NDA, survey finds*
> 
> *The UPA is likely to come a cropper in the next Lok Sabha elections with the Congress tally getting almost halved.*
> 
> The poll, done by CVoter for the TV channel, suggests that the biggest gainers could be regional parties like the SP, Trinamool Congress, AIADMK and YSR Congress, leaving them and others like the BSP, BJD and Left in a position to determine who forms the next government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014 Lok Sabha polls: Big losses to UPA, no gain for NDA, survey finds - Times Of India
> 
> Well, I think this is accurate enough, notwithstanding what the congressis say!



Bloody nightmare that. Only the absolutely crazy will prefer a 3rd front government to that of the UPA however badly they have performed.


----------



## Bang Galore

The only saving grace is that there is no way the third front can form a government without the two biggest parties since many of those who are not in the NDA, UPA circles cannot stand each other _(Ex: Mamatha-Communists, AIADMK-DMK, TDP-YSR Congress, SP-BSP)_


----------



## Android

Bang Galore said:


> (Ex: Mamatha-Communists, AIADMK-DMK, TDP-YSR Congress, SP-BSP)



That's the reason I think third front won't come to power even if did won't even last 13 days


----------



## Bang Galore

Android said:


> That's the reason I think third front won't come to power even if did won't even last 13 days



It doesn't matter. Even if the BJP or the Congress formed the government, Modi or no Modi, the BJP & by extension any PM will be heavily hobbled & at the mercy of smaller parties. Same with the Congress. A major, major disaster.


----------



## Android

Bang Galore said:


> It doesn't matter. Even if the BJP or the Congress formed the government, Modi or no Modi, the BJP & by extension any PM will be heavily hobbled & at the mercy of smaller parties. Same with the Congress. A major, major disaster.



There should be a law which states that minimum criteria for parties to contest LS election is to be in power on its own in at least 4 states I'll be happy even if it means having congress government at the center for decades until bjp becomes a pan India party but we know all this won't happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Android said:


> There should be a law which states that minimum criteria for parties to contest LS election is to be in power on its own in at least 4 states I'll be happy even if it means having congress government at the center for decades until bjp becomes a pan India party but we know all this won't happen



I agree. There should. There isn't. We suffer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Bang Galore said:


> The only saving grace is that there is no way the third front can form a government without the two biggest parties since many of those who are not in the NDA, UPA circles cannot stand each other _(Ex: Mamatha-Communists, AIADMK-DMK, TDP-YSR Congress, SP-BSP)_



There is more chance of CBI forming govt than third front. Atleast they will be guaranteed of support from Mulayam & Mayavati.. 

On serious note... again there will be multiparty coalition government running the country.. & as usual survival issue for the government will supersede any national interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sankranti

BJP needs to win back UP and make serious breakthrough in Andhra Pradesh.


----------



## Android

Its unfair UP has 80 seats in LS


----------



## arp2041

*NaMonia hits BJP meet, senior leaders report sick*

Before the BJP&#8217;s much-hyped Goa conclave got underway on Friday, it was widely expected to be the venue for Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi to be named central campaign coordinator for the general elections in 2014. But party patriarch LK Advani, with his conspicuous absence from proceeding on Day 1, seems to have cast a shadow on the crucial meeting and Modi&#8217;s elevation here is no longer a given.

&#8220;It isn&#8217;t easy to bypass Advaniji and make the announcement,&#8221; said a BJP leader while another said the likelihood of such an announcement was 50:50.

Advani &#8212; down with a stomach bug &#8212; may not be present on Saturday too. &#8220;He will take a call on Saturday morning, depending on his health,&#8221; said an aide, adding that the 85-year-old hadn&#8217;t spoken to anyone in the party all day.

The BJP had earlier cold-shouldered Advani&#8217;s proposal for a parallel poll management committee under Nitin Gadkari for assembly polls &#8212; seen as an attempt to prevent Modi from running away with the limelight.

Several other senior leaders also gave the two-day conclave a miss, prompting the Congress to say &#8216;Namonitis&#8217; had struck the BJP. On Twitter, they were calling it &#8216;NaMonia&#8217;.

The leaders had their reasons, generally ill health, but it escaped no one that the absentee list was largely made up of people not favourably disposed towards Modi &#8212; Uma ******, Yashwant Sinha, Jaswant Singh, Maneka Gandhi and Varun Gandhi.

Adding to the controversy was Sushma Swaraj's &#8220;late&#8221; arrival for Friday's office bearers' meeting, with speculation rife that she too was displeased by talk of Modi's elevation.

As the day progressed, there was talk that the RSS and BJP president Rajnath Singh would bring Advani around, but many said this was easier said than done. In the end, the meeting apparently ended without any discussion on the campaign committee. "How could it be discussed in such negativity?" one BJP leader told HT.

At a press conference, BJP spokesperson Sudhanshu Trivedi faced a barrage of questions on the absences and delays. "You are sharing unbelievable reports with me. I can assure you it is not as you are interpreting," he said.


NaMonia hits BJP meet, senior leaders report sick - Hindustan Times


----------



## JanjaWeed

^^^ democracy hai bhai. Everyone reserves the right to express their feelings. Then again most of our political parties are not used to this kinda culture.


----------



## Kaniska

By looking at today's news about Advani opposing Modi so much, I seriously think that I should vote for Congress Party rather than BJP without Modi as PM candidate.....Why should i waste my vote with bunch of old people fighting with eachother depsperately to gain power...Such a pathetic behaviour of BJP internal leaders....I am sure....BJP is definitely going to loose with less than 120 if Modi is not given PM slot....After election just let Adavani to keep on shouting for a future PM slot..


----------



## arp2041

Kaniska said:


> By looking at today's news about Advani opposing Modi so much, I seriously think that I should vote for Congress Party rather than BJP without Modi as PM candidate.....Why should i waste my vote with bunch of old people fighting with eachother depsperately to gain power...Such a pathetic behaviour of BJP internal leaders....I am sure....BJP is definitely going to loose with less than 120 if Modi is not given PM slot....After election just let Adavani to keep on shouting for a future PM slot..



That was pretty much expected in a party where there is some form of Democracy & the leader is chosen on his leading abilities & not because of his/her Surname.

Otherwise, Congress is run by the Gandhis & no one can challenge there authority.

SP -----> Mulayam & Sons.

DMK -----> Karunanidhi & Sons.

AIADMK, BSP, TMC -------> Women RULES!!!!

NCP ------> Pawar & Sons (apart from daughter & nephews).

RJD -----> Lalu & Sons.

etc.

When a party follows a completely different approach which is not followed by others, ofcourse there will be SOME trouble.


----------



## Soumitra

I think BJP can do a radical thing. Have a US primary style election. Let all leaders who want to be declared as PM candidate fight an internal election and then who wins gets unconditional support


----------



## sankranti

Soumitra said:


> I think BJP can do a radical thing. Have a US primary style election. Let all leaders who want to be declared as PM candidate fight an internal election and then who wins gets unconditional support



I dont think Advani will allow that


----------



## GreenFoe

sankranti said:


> I dont think Advani will allow that



ek dhakka aur do iss jinnah ki aolad ko


----------



## omkar

Modi named as Head of Compagin Committee much to the disappointment of Advani camp who wanted him to be named just as convener of that committee .

First step in the right direction to satisfy the aspirations of grass root BJP workers.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Modi named Chairman of poll panel. Time for Advani to retire from active politics...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omkar

Modi Named BJP's Poll Campaign Committee Chief | news.outlookindia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

Great news ....


----------



## omkar

Marxist said:


> Great news ....



Advanahiii must be sulking as his camp's objections were overruled by Rajnath Singh.D;


----------



## JanjaWeed

omkar said:


> Advanahiii must be sulking as his camp's objections were overruled by Rajnath Singh.D)



Old man pushed the envelope too far. This will only result in further isolation of himself & his supporters. Soon there will be a sea change in BJP hierarchy. Either you jump in the bandwagon or stay clear of Modi's way! Good things to happen...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omkar

NaMo tweets

*@narendramodi: Senior leaders have reposed faith in me. We will leave no stone unturned for Congress Mukt Bharat Nirman. Thanks for support & blessings.*

*@narendramodi: Spoke to Advani ji on the phone. He gave me his blessings. Honoured and extremely grateful to receive his blessings. *


----------



## omkar

BJP allies Akali and Shiv Sena welcomes NaMo's elevation to new post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omkar

Advani's 'preferred' man Chouhan rushes to congratulate Modi - Firstpost

Madhya Pradesh Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan, who recently found himself in the eye of a storm when he was seen to be favoured over Narendra Modi by veteran leader LK Advani, has rushed to express his happiness with Modi&#8217;s elevation.

&#8220;Modi Ji is an able administrator,strong organization leader, under his stewardship BJP has made a hat trick in Gujarat&#8221;, Chouhan tweeted. &#8220;This decision shall not only benefit BJP but shall also benefit the country as a whole. Development of Gujarat and victories for the party prove Modi Ji&#8217;s capacity as an administrator and unparalleled poll manager&#8221;, he added.

I congratulate Shri Narender Modi on being appointed as the chief of BJP&#8217;s campaign committee.We shall collectively ensure BJP&#8217;s victory.


----------



## JanjaWeed

omkar said:


> BJP allies Akali and Shiv Sena welcomes NaMo's elevation to new post.



So will Nitish Kumar & others. Just a matter of time before they come out with their approval too. JDU won't stand a chance in Bihar without BJP's help. Should they decide to split from BJP, JDU will be fighting for the same space as Congress, RJD & LJP. Would work in BJP's favor..


----------



## Ki[[er1

I don't think Shri Advani ji is playing as devil role. Might be he want to keep guessing opposition about the pm candidate. If opposition got a clear picture about modi then media and congress will have enough time to destroy his image. Anyway hurry for modi ji.


----------



## Ki[[er1

JanjaWeed said:


> So will Nitish Kumar & others. Just a matter of time before they come out with their approval too. JDU won't stand a chance in Bihar without BJP's help. Should they decide to split from BJP, JDU will be fighting for the same space as Congress, RJD & LJP. Would work in BJP's favor..


Exactly JD(U) do not have ball to go against Modi ji. They have just lost in by election by margin of around 1lak


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Pray for Modi


----------



## Kaniska

If Advani is such an immature person that for sake of his ego he want to sunk BJP ship, then let him be the PM and let Modi continue to Gujurat CM and but he should not come out for election 2014 and should not campaign in the election...I am really like to see how many seats Advani and Sushma and their camp bring for BJP...Trust me ...without Modi...BJP will not cross 100 too...It will be like another North Indian regional party...


----------



## omkar

@arp2041 @Marxist, @JanjaWeed, @Abingdonboy and all devout fans of BJP including me shouldn't overlook this 

How does Arun Jaitley make so much money?? by The Real Truth : Prashant Panday's blog-The Times Of India


----------



## JanjaWeed

omkar said:


> @arp2041 @Marxist, @JanjaWeed, @Abingdonboy and all devout fans of BJP including me shouldn't overlook this
> 
> How does Arun Jaitley make so much money?? by The Real Truth : Prashant Panday's blog-The Times Of India



Loyalty to self ALWAYS. That's the motto of every politician regardless which political party he belongs to. I'm sure Arun Jaitley is no different either.


----------



## anant_s

arp2041 said:


> Otherwise, Congress is run by the Gandhis & no one can challenge there authority.
> 
> SP -----> Mulayam & Sons.
> 
> DMK -----> Karunanidhi & Sons.
> 
> AIADMK, BSP, TMC -------> Women RULES!!!!
> 
> NCP ------> Pawar & Sons (apart from daughter & nephews).
> 
> RJD -----> Lalu & Sons.
> 
> etc.



& they still call Japan as "Land of Rising Sun"


----------



## omkar

Few pics of NaMo's new office .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## omkar

arp2041 said:


> That was pretty much expected in a party where there is some form of Democracy & the leader is chosen on his leading abilities & not because of his/her Surname.
> 
> Otherwise, Congress is run by the Gandhis & no one can challenge there authority.
> 
> SP -----> Mulayam & Sons.
> 
> DMK -----> Karunanidhi & Sons.
> 
> AIADMK, BSP, TMC -------> Women RULES!!!!
> 
> NCP ------> Pawar & Sons (apart from daughter & nephews).
> 
> RJD -----> Lalu & Sons.
> 
> etc.
> 
> When a party follows a completely different approach which is not followed by others, ofcourse there will be SOME trouble.



You missed Abdulla and s
Son's party headed by Farukh and Omar clan.


----------



## arp2041

MODI vs. RAHUL in 2014......Is It??

On the one hand Modi has Developed Gujarat to get many International acclaim & on the other Rahul baba is PROMISING to develop his CONSTITUENCY as a MODEL of DEVELOPMENT:

Amethi will be made a model of development, says Rahul Gandhi

Apparently he is the MP from that constituency for 9 years now but there was a MINIMAL development in place.......

Anyways as they say -----> It's Better LATE than NEVER.


----------



## Soumitra

A very good electoral analysis for 2014

Countdown to 2014: The Modi factor by Head On : Minhaz Merchant's blog-The Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sankranti

Soumitra said:


> A very good electoral analysis for 2014
> 
> Countdown to 2014: The Modi factor by Head On : Minhaz Merchant's blog-The Times Of India



35 in UP is the challenge ...... Amit Shah will have his hands full.


----------



## Soumitra

sankranti said:


> 35 in UP is the challenge ...... Amit Shah will have his hands full.



I heard that BJP is planning to field Modi from Lucknow (Vajpayee's old constituency) to boost its prospects in the state.

Waise bhi road to Delhi leads through UP


----------



## sankranti

Soumitra said:


> I heard that BJP is planning to field Modi from Lucknow (Vajpayee's old constituency) to boost its prospects in the state.
> 
> Waise bhi road to Delhi leads through UP



Fact that Amit Shah was sent to UP does give a strong indicator that Modi might run from UP. Kalyan Singh is back but UP politics is a very polarized along caste lines for Hindus and religious lines for Muslims. Amit Shah needs serious defection from SP and BSP caste leaders to make a mark.


----------



## arp2041

If you think about Muslims (& other minorities) -------> You are SECULARIST.

If you think about Hindus ------> You are COMMUNAL.

If you think about ALL Indians -----> You are a TRUE INDIAN & a TRUE LEADER (IMHO).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

SECULARISM IS A *COVERT* WORD TO POLITICIZE RELIGION.


----------



## JanjaWeed

*Nitish Kumar splits with BJP, trust vote on Wednesday*

Nitish Kumar splits with BJP, trust vote on Wednesday | NDTV.com

_Good riddance. One major hurdle in NM's way moves over on it's own. Now BJP in Bihar doesn't need to play 2nd fiddle anymore. Downfall of JD(U) just begun. Now they can fight for the same turf with Congress, RJD & LJP. Way is clear for BJP to fight in all the constituencies. _


----------



## Soumitra

Now the decks have been cleared to declare Modi as PM candidate.


----------



## Bang Galore

Soumitra said:


> Now the decks have been cleared to declare Modi as PM candidate.



You are happy that he will be a candidate? The route to being PM just got a whole lot tougher. Whether the JD(U) will take a hit or not, the BJP stands to lose out on seats that would normally have been factored in as doable. Add to the fact that they certainly won't get the 19 seats in Karnataka that they got last time, it is looking very very dicey. The NDA needs more seats than last time. Now they start with -30_(atleast)_ even before they start, making that up & still surging won't be easy.


----------



## Soumitra

Bang Galore said:


> You are happy that he will be a candidate? The route to being PM just got a whole lot tougher. Whether the JD(U) will take a hit or not, the BJP stands to lose out on seats that would normally have been factored in as doable. Add to the fact that they certainly won't get the 19 seats in Karnataka that they got last time, it is looking very very dicey. The NDA needs more seats than last time. Now they start with -30_(atleast)_ even before they start, making that up & still surging won't be easy.


Please read my post no. 1297 in this thread


----------



## Bang Galore

Soumitra said:


> Please read my post no. 1297 in this thread



Not realistic.

*U.P. - 35? *
Bihar -16? Unlikely
Kanataka - 11? Very, very difficult......


----------



## bronxbull

Bang Galore said:


> You are happy that he will be a candidate? The route to being PM just got a whole lot tougher. Whether the JD(U) will take a hit or not, the BJP stands to lose out on seats that would normally have been factored in as doable. Add to the fact that they certainly won't get the 19 seats in Karnataka that they got last time, it is looking very very dicey. The NDA needs more seats than last time. Now they start with -30_(atleast)_ even before they start, making that up & still surging won't be easy.



-30 cause of JD(U),

Even if JDU joins the congress,the muslim votes ll be split between them and the RJD.

we ll see what happens in the end.


----------



## Android

Nitish: Mere sath Congress hai, BJD hai, TMC hai, SP hai, CPI hai. Tere Sath, Tere Sath Kaun hai???

Modi: Mere Sath, Mere Sath AMMA hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GreenFoe

Bang Galore said:


> Not realistic.
> 
> *U.P. - 35? *
> Bihar -16? Unlikely
> Kanataka - 11? Very, very difficult......



Doesn't have anything significant except stupid signs 

Ajjtak gave 29 seats with modi as PM candidate(At PRESENT),would it be hard to win 6 more ?

Both bihar and krnatka stats looks fair ,what's to laugh ?


----------



## Soumitra

Congressi sycophancy at its worst

If Sonia ji asks me to pick up a broom and sweep, I will do it: Union minister - The Times of India


----------



## Bang Galore

GreenFoe said:


> Doesn't have anything significant except stupid signs
> 
> Ajjtak gave 29 seats with modi as PM candidate(At PRESENT),would it be hard to win 6 more ?
> 
> Both bihar and krnatka stats looks fair ,what's to laugh ?



If the BJP could win 35 seats in U.P., they are pretty much in the drivers seat. That figure looks unlikely even in the best case scenario. In Bihar, 16 seats with the JD(U) putting up candidates is tough(not impossible). Getting eleven seats in Karnataka will take some doing considering that the BJP has been smashed to bits there. Working only on dream scenarios is a foolish way to go about things. Realistic figures must also be considered. 20-22 may be a reasonable figure in U.P. if the Congress gets wiped out. Karnataka could be in the region of 5-7 seats. Bihar would be on the slightly lower side of that 16 seats predicted.


----------



## GreenFoe

Bang Galore said:


> If the BJP could win 35 seats in U.P., they are pretty much in the drivers seat. That figure looks unlikely even in the best case scenario. In Bihar, 16 seats with the JD(U) putting up candidates is tough(not impossible). Getting eleven seats in Karnataka will take some doing considering that the BJP has been smashed to bits there. Working only on dream scenarios is a foolish way to go about things. Realistic figures must also be considered. 20-22 may be a reasonable figure in U.P. if the Congress gets wiped out. Karnataka could be in the region of 5-7 seats. Bihar would be on the slightly lower side of that 16 seats predicted.



No it doesn't ,BJP has got 50+ seats in past in the same UP.I can assure you if they polarise 25+ seats is easy + modi's obc caste factor can work good in both bihar and UP.

_
What&#8217;s more, the saffron party also hopes the Modi factor will transcend caste divisions. RJD MLC Naval Kishore Yadav confirmed hesitantly. He said a section of the Yadavs &#8212; who constitute 14% of Bihar&#8217;s population &#8212; might go for Modi&#8217;s candidates._

BJP and JD(U) may find it difficult to fight poll alone - Hindustan Times

I don't know much about krnatka but people vote diffrently in state and national election , even in 2008 people voted for bjp in state but congress on national level so even 14 is not hard (Bjp has got the cadre).


----------



## Soumitra

Everybody knows whoever wins UP wins Delhi. Modi has put his chief strategist Amit Shah in UP along with Varun Gandhi. He himself may fight from Lucknow. So I think 30-35 is really possible.


----------



## sankranti

Soumitra said:


> Everybody knows whoever wins UP wins Delhi. Modi has put his chief strategist Amit Shah in UP along with Varun Gandhi. He himself may fight from Lucknow. So I think 30-35 is really possible.



Varun Gandhi is kicked out to West Bengal and will not appear in UP in any significant way. 

I think 30 seats in UP is a reasonable and achievable target. Going to Ayodhya Ram Janmabhoomi was a good first step. Hindu polarization is a must to over come caste polarization in UP and Bihar. Best to ignore muslims in UP.

Last poll in Bihar showed BJP can pocket upto 29 seats if they play it right. Karnataka will revert back to BJP at least for Lok Sabha if Yedurappa forms an aliance with BJP and Modi does and extensive campaign. Both are expected.


----------



## anant_s

Bang Galore said:


> If the BJP could win 35 seats in U.P., they are pretty much in the drivers seat. That figure looks unlikely even in the best case scenario. In Bihar, 16 seats with the JD(U) putting up candidates is tough(not impossible). Getting eleven seats in Karnataka will take some doing considering that the BJP has been smashed to bits there. Working only on dream scenarios is a foolish way to go about things. Realistic figures must also be considered. 20-22 may be a reasonable figure in U.P. if the Congress gets wiped out. Karnataka could be in the region of 5-7 seats. Bihar would be on the slightly lower side of that 16 seats predicted.



I seriously doubt either BJP or congress is going to win more than 10 seats each in UP. Heavy polarization based on caste and religion means its ultimately SP or BSP. The trick here is that both SP/BSP are going to support bigger party at the center (CBI factor) and therefore although both BJP and congress trying to wrest some credible performance in UP, they can safely assume larger party to be on their side once government is formed at center.


----------



## Android

sankranti said:


> Varun Gandhi is kicked out to West Bengal and will not appear in UP in any significant way.



IMO that was the most stupid move 
I hope bjp and tmc can reach an agreement since if bjp doesn't contest from WB most of their vote share will go for TMC rather than commies or congis


----------



## agamdilawari




----------



## sankranti

Android said:


> IMO that was the most stupid move
> I hope bjp and tmc can reach an agreement since if bjp doesn't contest from WB most of their vote share will go for TMC rather than commies or congis



Donno ......there must have been some political equation there. Was Varun a vote catcher in UP ? I have serious doubt. If Rahul could not do it, Varun can't be trusted to do anything useful. Both are lazy and have limited capacity in their cranium . 

BJP need to set a Base in WB. WB is a state where Hindus are again seriously divided along caste lines and they would need a strong Hindu identity to overcome this bias. Expect the muslim population to vote as a block. Varun is young, he should start stirring WB so that 10-15 years down the line there is a strong BJP presence there...... Enough to garner 20% of vote share. 

BJP in Kerala was a failure due to the strong Muslim & christian block there and their financial & Media muscle. WB muslims have no financial muscle due to the dear commies. BJP has a good good future there ..........Right now there are between a Rock and a Hard place called Communist and Mamata. There is virtually no difference between them.....

The move to make Uddhav Thackeray NDA Convener is a Brilliant Move.........its a Win Win for all. I hope he accepts that position.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Varun Gandhi , Amit Shah and Modi can stir up UP and get the seats. Some may say this is Hindutva. I say that medicine should fit the disease. In some states development will work, in other's like communally divided UP some Hindutva is neccessary.

You should not play spinners on a green top

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marxist

*If Rahul is needed in Spain or Sweden, let him be: BJP*

NEW DELHI: BJP on Saturday took a swipe at Congress vice-president Rahul Gandhi for not being in the country at the time of the catastrophic disaster in Uttarakhand. 

*"If he is needed so badly in Spain or Sweden or another foreign country, let him be*!," BJP spokesperson Meenakshi Lekhi said when reporters sought her response about Rahul's absence at this point in time. 

*The Congress, however, termed the opposition party's interest in the whereabouts of its vice-president as irrelevant*. The BJP's jibe at Rahul came on a day when Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi reached Uttrakhand to oversee the evacuation of pilgrims from the state who were stranded in the Uttarakhand.

If Rahul is needed in Spain or Sweden, let him be: BJP - The Times of India

So he is enjoying Vacation ....


----------



## arp2041

Will sweep floor on Sonia


Did someone checked this out???

@Dillinger @kurup @nair @JanjaWeed @MST

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

arp2041 said:


> Will sweep floor on Sonia
> 
> 
> Did someone checked this out???
> 
> @Dillinger @kurup @nair @JanjaWeed @MST



People who do not have self respect talk like this.


----------



## kurup

arp2041 said:


> Will sweep floor on Sonia
> 
> 
> Did someone checked this out???
> 
> @Dillinger @kurup @nair @JanjaWeed @MST



Saw it on TV . Pathetic from the part of the congress politician .

Everyday we have to wonder , how low can these congressis stoop ???


----------



## Soumitra

kurup said:


> Saw it on TV . Pathetic from the part of the congress politician .
> 
> Everyday we have to wonder , how low can these congressis stoop ???



Arey he wants to become the next president. Gyani Zail Singh said the same for Indira Gandhi, Pratibha Patil cooked for Indira Gandhi, he must also be hoping for some reward, if not president then governor or CM


----------



## kurup

Soumitra said:


> Arey he wants to become the next president. Gyani Zail Singh said the same for Indira Gandhi, Pratibha Patil cooked for Indira Gandhi, he must also be hoping for some reward, if not president then governor or CM



TRUE , No wonder Digvijay Singh is also $ucking upto gandhi family .


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup




----------



## kurup




----------



## Arya Desa

My vote is abolish democracy appoint a Sakra.


----------



## agamdilawari

Tu te Sardaran da naa kharab karta Mannu


----------



## agamdilawari

*India vs West Indies @ Sabina Park, Jamaica
*


----------



## indian_foxhound

WORST riot 1: 1947 Communal riots in Bengal | 5000-10000 Killed | Ruling party happened to be Congress

Riot 2: 1969 | Communal riots in Ahmedabad | More than 512 Killed in the city. 3000 to 15000 range in the entire state | Riots for 6 months | Ruling party happened to be Congress

Riot 3: Oct 1984 | Communal riots in Delhi | 2733 Killed | Ruling party Congress | Almost 100% casualty were Sikhs, which makes this a Rajiv Gandhi led genocide on India's minorities | Followed by Big Tree falls justification too from the Prime Minister!

Riot 4: Feb 1983 | Communal violence in Nellie, Assam | 2000-5000 killed | PM  Indira Gandhi (Congress party) - India's worst slaughter of Muslims in any single riot (just 6 HOURS)

Riot 5: 1964 Communal riots in Rourkela & Jamshedpur | 2000 Killed | Ruling party Congress

Riot 6: August 1980 | Moradabad Communal riots | Approx 2000 Killed | Ruling Party Congress

Riot 7: October 1989 | Bhagalpur, Bihar riots | 800 to 2000 killed | Ruling party Congress

Riot 8: Dec 1992 - Jan 1993 | Mumbai, Maharashtra riots | 800 to 2000 killed | Ruling party Congress

Riot 9: April 1985 | Communal riots in Ahmedabad, Gujarat | At least 300 Killed | Ruling party Congress

Riot 10: Dec 1992 | Aligarh, UP | At least 176 killed | Ruling party Congress (President's rule)

Riot 11: December 1992 | Surat, Gujarat | At least 175 killed | Ruling party Congress

Riot 12: December 1990 | Hyderabad, AP | At least 132 killed | Ruling party Congress

Riot 13: August 1967 | 200 Killed | Communal riots in Ranchi | Party ruling again Congress

Riot 14: April 1979 | Communal riots in Jamshedpur, West Bengal | More than 125 killed | Ruling party CPIM (Communist Party)

Riot 15: 1970 | Bhiwandi communal riots in Maharashtra | Around 80 killed | Ruling party Congress

Riot 16: May 1984 | Communal riots in Bhiwandi | 146 Killed, 611 Inj | Ruling party Congress | CM  Vasandada Patil

Riot 17: Apr-May 1987 | Communal violence in Meerut, UP | 81 killed | Ruling party Congress

Riot 18: July 1986 | Communal violence in Ahmedabad, Gujarat | 59 Killed | Ruling party Congress

why are we so obsessed with just 2002 Gujarat riots ? so what's it - lets be honest , do we have problem with riots or with Modi ?

Source wiki.

edited: Dhule riots, twice in 4 years. Ruling party again congress

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## indian_foxhound



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rubyjackass

Same old story. Throw Congress's mistakes at Indians' faces and try to whitewash Modi's mistakes.


----------



## Tikolo

why are so many hindu extremists in this forum? this is a pakistani defence forum for crying out loud


----------



## LURKER

rubyjackass said:


> Same old story. Throw Congress's mistakes at Indians' faces and try to whitewash Modi's mistakes.



What exactly were Modi's mistakes in this case


----------



## illusion8

Washing dirty linen in an international forum - @op, does this data serve any purpose other than to malign India? Guys, do a rethink - do we need a Modi campaign here on PDF? as it is as some one said 72% Indian members here are voting for the BJP including me. So why wash our dirty linen here?
@indian_foxhound - bother deleting your opening post?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bronxbull

more riots to come when 3000 mosques built ove rhindu temples ll be demolished again.


----------



## KRAIT

Well if Modi do something for Indians, its election stunt.

Do you know what is happening in Rajasthan ? Congress govt. ruling right now and elections in 2013.

They are giving sarees and blankets to people. But they thought it might not be possible, lets give money to people.

I mean Media doesn't say anything about it. Any comment.

I am not Modi supporter but Hypocrite basher..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tikolo

bronxbull said:


> more riots to come when 3000 mosques built ove rhindu temples ll be demolished again.



when that will happen, your whole kind will disappear, trust me


----------



## bronxbull

trust me,u ll watch it and come and cry here.


----------



## indian_foxhound

illusion8 said:


> Washing dirty linen in an international forum - @op, does this data serve any purpose other than to malign India? Guys, do a rethink - do we need a Modi campaign here on PDF? as it is as some one said 72% Indian members here are voting for the BJP including me. So why wash our dirty linen here?
> @indian_foxhound - bother deleting your opening post?



its not abt election it was for pakistani who always started cheat thumng and call him like guru n all... I just show them other side what congressnis going in that context modi is noting....its not elcetion bro... we all support modi but still bjp wont be able to make government. .....


----------



## illusion8

indian_foxhound said:


> its not abt election it was for pakistani who always started cheat thumng and call him like guru n all... I just show them other side what congressnis going in that context modi is noting....its not elcetion bro... we all support modi but still bjp wont be able to make government. .....



And, for a Pakistani you went to such lengths as to list down all violence over decades and the number of Indians who got killed in the violence in those communist attacks? was it worth your effort? don't kid yourself in all the BS you just spewed.


----------



## Android




----------



## sankranti

illusion8 said:


> Washing dirty linen in an international forum - @op, does this data serve any purpose other than to malign India? Guys, do a rethink - do we need a Modi campaign here on PDF? as it is as some one said 72% Indian members here are voting for the BJP including me. So why wash our dirty linen here?
> @indian_foxhound - bother deleting your opening post?



What dirty linen ? 

India is already maligned .....do you think otherwise ? Just read the global media report on India........which world are you living in ?

Its all about the truth ...... cant handle the truth ?



Tikolo said:


> when that will happen, your whole kind will disappear, trust me



.................you must be the local idiot and jester.


----------



## illusion8

sankranti said:


> What dirty linen ?
> 
> India is already maligned .....do you think otherwise ? Just read the global media report on India........which world are you living in ?
> 
> Its all about the truth ...... cant handle the truth ?



Not required - at least here.


----------



## sankranti

illusion8 said:


> Not required - at least here.



That is your opinion ..........other have a different opinion.


----------



## Soumitra

Are early elections coming? Congress is pushing the food security ordinance which will help build its image among its vote bank at the cost of the nation. This is like NREGA and farm loan waiver of 2009


----------



## sankranti

Soumitra said:


> Are early elections coming? Congress is pushing the food security ordinance which will help build its image among its vote bank at the cost of the nation. This is like NREGA and farm loan waiver of 2009



I hope not. Modi still needs a few more months to go pan India and make an impact. 

Congress will wait for a few more months to rake up Ishrat jahan terrorist encounter case and malign NaMo.


----------



## Infinity

Android said:


>



Another fact about Gujarat...................Number of poor in Gujarat jumps by 39.06% in 12 years - Indian Express


----------



## sankranti

Infinity said:


> Another fact about Gujarat...................Number of poor in Gujarat jumps by 39.06% in 12 years - Indian Express



More 'secular' christian propaganda ........In 1991 33% of Entire Gujarat Population was Migrant. Gujarat share of total Indian migrate was 6%. 

The estimate is that an additional 100 feet of water table decline is associated with an increase of about 15 per cent in the odds ratio that a household will have at least one migrant son, as well as at least one son shifting out of agriculture. For 33% of the state population to be migrant what should have been the water table decline ?

In the past 10 years, 1,05,000 check dams costing Rs 1,480 crore have been built in Gujarat under the government-people scheme. The villagers have contributed between 10 and 15 per cent of the cost in the form of labour while the Government has done the rest. Around 70,000 of these dams have been piloted by the state irrigation department and the rest by the state rural development department.

The result of this is that Gujarat Agriculture income has grown from 9000 crores to 900000 crores. This has drastically brought down the migrant population in Gujarat. 

Today Migrant population from the rest of India migrate to Gujarat, increasing its number of poor. 

That's NaMo for you. ............. No discrimination even from poor migrants from rest of India.


----------



## Infinity

sankranti said:


> *More 'secular' christian propaganda ........In 1991 33% of Entire Gujarat Population was Migrant. Gujarat share of total Indian migrate was 6%.*
> 
> The estimate is that an additional 100 feet of water table decline is associated with an increase of about 15 per cent in the odds ratio that a household will have at least one migrant son, as well as at least one son shifting out of agriculture. For 33% of the state population to be migrant what should have been the water table decline ?
> 
> In the past 10 years, 1,05,000 check dams costing Rs 1,480 crore have been built in Gujarat under the government-people scheme. The villagers have contributed between 10 and 15 per cent of the cost in the form of labour while the Government has done the rest. Around 70,000 of these dams have been piloted by the state irrigation department and the rest by the state rural development department.
> 
> The result of this is that Gujarat Agriculture income has grown from 9000 crores to 900000 crores. This has drastically brought down the migrant population in Gujarat.
> 
> Today Migrant population from the rest of India migrate to Gujarat, increasing its number of poor.
> 
> That's NaMo for you. ............. No discrimination even from poor migrants from rest of India.


Shoot the messenger.................Typical response from a Hindu Rightist..............You cannot digest the fact that Poverty has increased in Gujarat.................Only Cooperates became rich................You too are from Kerala.......did the migration of other poor worker to Kerala increased the Poverty level by 8 to 10%..................


----------



## sankranti

Infinity said:


> Shoot the messenger.................Typical response from a Hindu Rightist..............You cannot digest the fact that Poverty has increased in Gujarat.................Only Cooperates became rich................You too are from Kerala.......did the migration of other poor worker to Kerala increased the Poverty level by 8 to 10%..................



*32% of Kerala GDP* comes from Migrant workers in the Gulf. 

Every malayalee wants to migrate out of Kerala to find a Job............they migrate to Gujarat to get a job. My Nephew just finished his engineering in kerala and was campus placed in Jamnagar  ....that is how early they start. 

Gujarat on the other had has reversed its 33% migrant population and has today become a state that is *receiving migrants* from other state. 

However unskilled migrants into Gujarat has to face market conditions there and their typical daily wage is lower than that of kerala. When the worker shortage builds up, the wage goes up too. The migrants does have a choice of living in 'secular' Bihar or Kerala. One wonders why they don't do so 

The proof of the pudding is in the eating.............no amount of propaganda can overcome that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Infinity

sankranti said:


> *32% of Kerala GDP* comes from Migrant workers in the Gulf.
> 
> Every malayalee wants to migrate out of Kerala to find a Job............*they migrate to Gujarat to get a job. My Nephew just finished his engineering in kerala and was campus placed in Jamnagar  ....that is how early they start.*
> 
> Gujarat on the other had has reversed its 33% migrant population and has today become a state that is *receiving migrants* from other state.
> 
> However unskilled migrants into Gujarat has to face market conditions there and their typical daily wage is lower than that of kerala. When the worker shortage builds up, the wage goes up too. The migrants does have a choice of living in 'secular' Bihar or Kerala. One wonders why they don't do so
> 
> The proof of the pudding is in the eating.............no amount of propaganda can overcome that.


 You mean to say these Malayalis add to the poverty of Gujarat.................there are many migrant worker to Tamil Nadu & Maharashtra too...........But that has not increased the poverty of these states in last 12 years compared to Gujarat.............


----------



## Echo_419

sankranti said:


> More 'secular' christian propaganda



Dude don't indulge in name calling you like NaMo that's ok i also want to see him become PM but don't Start bringing Religion into this


----------



## sankranti

Infinity said:


> You mean to say these Malayalis add to the poverty of Gujarat.................there are many migrant worker to Tamil Nadu & Maharashtra too...........But that has not increased the poverty of these states in last 12 years compared to Gujarat.............



You have very well understood *what I mean to say* ....but the bigot in you will not let you admit it. 

Kindly provide % of migrant population to Gujarat, Tamil Nadu & Maharashtra and their corresponding increase and decrease in poverty levels.



Echo_419 said:


> Dude don't indulge in name calling you like NaMo that's ok i also want to see him become PM but don't Start bringing Religion into this



 .......... why should I not call a Spade a Spade ? 

His christian identity has much to do with his need for propaganda. ...... I am just calling it out as I see it.


----------



## Infinity

sankranti said:


> You have very well understood *what I mean to say* ....but the bigot in you will not let you admit it.
> 
> Kindly provide % of migrant population to Gujarat, Tamil Nadu & Maharashtra and their corresponding increase and decrease in poverty levels.
> 
> 
> 
> .......... why should I not call a Spade a Spade ?
> 
> *His christian identity has much to do with his need for propaganda*. ...... I am just calling it out as I see it.


 
Why shouldn't I call a spade a spade.................What is the difference between you and those bigots from our neighbor.............Being a Christian doesn't stop me from calling a Spade a spade.........And i feel that has more to do with the place i belong Kerala..............We don't worship Personalities...........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Infinity said:


> Why shouldn't I call a spade a spade.................What is the difference between you and those bigots from our neighbor.............Being a Christian doesn't stop me from calling a Spade a spade.........And i feel that has more to do with the place i belong Kerala..............We don't worship Personalities...........................



Damn i thought people were better than this 
Sorry on his behalf i have seen many Right wing Hindus on this Forum they are making Hinduism's Image bad in mind of other Religious people 
Btw I am a Hindu to

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Infinity

Echo_419 said:


> Damn i thought people were better than this
> Sorry on his behalf i have seen many Right wing Hindus on this Forum they are making Hinduism's Image bad in mind of other Religious people
> Btw I am a Hindu to


Brother I have traveled the length and breadth of India............I know my Country is much more secular than they try project.................


----------



## sankranti

Infinity said:


> Why shouldn't I call a spade a spade.................What is the difference between you and those bigots from our neighbor.............Being a Christian doesn't stop me from calling a Spade a spade.........And i feel that has more to do with the place i belong Kerala..............



I only wish you would call a Spade a Spade. That would require some intellectual honesty and courage, lack of which has been repeatedly demonstrated. 

........if you see no difference between me and the pakistani's then that is your problem. Bigotry has this unfortunate side effect of giving people skewed vision. 

No one said you being christian stops you from facing reality .....that is your personal weakness ....no point in blaming Jesus for it ...........how many times must he die for your sins ? 



Infinity said:


> We don't worship Personalities...........................



Says the man who worship Jesus  ...........this is hypocrisy at its best.


----------



## jhonjames

General Elections to elect the Indian Government will be held in 2014. The next government will be decided by the people


----------



## sankranti

Echo_419 said:


> Damn i thought people were better than this
> Sorry on his behalf i have seen many Right wing Hindus on this Forum they are making Hinduism's Image bad in mind of other Religious people
> Btw I am a Hindu to



You dont have the courage to answer me directly and now you presume to speak for me and apologize for me !!!! 

Kindly stop playing to the gallery like a cheap congress politician. It only exposes you for who you are........a sad reflection.


----------



## Infinity

sankranti said:


> I only wish you would call a Spade a Spade. That would require some intellectual honesty and courage, lack of which has been repeatedly demonstrated.
> 
> ........if you see no difference between me and the pakistani's then that is your problem. Bigotry has this unfortunate side effect of giving people skewed vision.
> 
> *No one said you being christian stops you from facing reality .....that is your personal weakness ....no point in blaming Jesus for it ...........how many times must he die for your sins ? *
> 
> 
> 
> *Says the man who worship Jesus :lol*: ...........this is hypocrisy at its best.


 
I think in another thread Joesher has replied you...............I cannot come utpo your level.............



jhonjames said:


> General Elections to elect the Indian Government will be held in 2014. The next government will be decided by the people


No it will be decided by these Right wing Internet Warriors...................


----------



## sankranti

Infinity said:


> I think in another thread Joesher has replied you...............I cannot come utpo your level.............
> 
> 
> No it will be decided by these Right wing Internet Warriors...................



 ......... hiding behind other hindu baiters/haters ? .... unfortunately the said person has not replied....and I don't expect him to. I certainly do not expect you to come up to my level. 

Best you could hope for is to be honest to yourself........but that too seem a stretch.


----------



## Infinity

sankranti said:


> ......... hiding behind other hindu baiters/haters ? .... unfortunately the said person has not replied....and I don't expect him to. I certainly do not expect you to come up to my level.
> 
> Best you could hope for is to be honest to yourself........but that too seem a stretch.


When you couldn't win the argument that your Ram Rajya...Gujarat....Poverty has increased in Past 12 years.................You came banging on me with my Religion (as if we are products from Rome)...................I am more India than you ...............and assure you I pay more Tax to this country than you...................


----------



## Echo_419

sankranti said:


> You dont have the courage to answer me directly and now you presume to speak for me and apologize for me !!!!
> 
> Kindly stop playing to the gallery like a cheap congress politician. It only exposes you for who you are........a sad reflection.



Dude 
1st don't call me a Kaun Angreezi i freaking hate them 
2nd I am a Strong supporter of Mr Modi 

3rd If he does not share your Poltical Views no need to Bash him or call him a Agent of vatican or whatever 
Don't Indulge in name calling that's it


----------



## sankranti

Infinity said:


> When you couldn't win the argument that your Ram Rajya...Gujarat....Poverty has increased in Past 12 years.................You came banging on me with my Religion (as if we are products from Rome)...................I am more India than you ...............and assure you I pay more Tax to this country than you...................



LOL....I have already won that debate. It is you who has not answered my questions and turned personal. 

Again another symptom of the 'secular' .....short term memory loss.

Your attempt to gather sympathy and play the victim notwithstanding, I doubt you pay more tax than me


----------



## sankranti

Echo_419 said:


> Dude
> 1st don't call me a Kaun Angreezi i freaking hate them
> 2nd I am a Strong supporter of Mr Modi
> 
> 3rd If he does not share your Poltical Views no need to Bash him or call him a Agent of vatican or whatever
> Don't Indulge in name calling that's it



There you go again ....putting words in my mouth. I wont be so forgiving the next time.

What you call name calling is called '*full disclosure*'. It helps people see through vested interest and propaganda. It exposes '*conflict of Interest*'.

Do you understand these terms ?


----------



## Infinity

sankranti said:


> LOL....I have already won that debate. It is you who has not answered my questions and turned personal.
> 
> Again another symptom of the 'secular' .....short term memory loss.
> 
> Your attempt to gather sympathy and play the victim notwithstanding, I doubt you pay more tax than me


 
Its you who took the debate to personnel level..................I never played Victim Card nor I need one..............Because this country & my State has never discriminated me .............All those organisation i worked for never cared to which religion & which state i belonged................


----------



## sankranti

Infinity said:


> Its you who took the debate to personnel level..................I never played Victim Card nor I need one..............Because this country & my State has never discriminated me .............All those organisation i worked for never cared to which religion & which state i belonged................



On behalf of India and Indians I say 'Thank You'. Nothing more to be said is there ? ...next time ball up and face the truth. Its hard only the first time ....it gets easier then on.


----------



## Infinity

sankranti said:


> On behalf of India and Indians I say 'Thank You'. Nothing more to be said is there ? ...next time ball up and face the truth. Its hard only the first time ....it gets easier then on.


Who are you to use those word on behalf of Indians...............Same advice from my Side............. ball up and face the truth. Its hard only the first time ....it gets easier then on


----------



## sankranti

Infinity said:


> Who are you to use those word on behalf of Indians...............Same advice from my Side............. ball up and face the truth. Its hard only the first time ....it gets easier then on



More silly comments .....I am an Indian of course


----------



## Kaniska

sankranti said:


> You have very well understood *what I mean to say* ....but the bigot in you will not let you admit it.
> 
> Kindly provide % of migrant population to Gujarat, Tamil Nadu & Maharashtra and their corresponding increase and decrease in poverty levels.
> 
> 
> 
> .......... why should I not call a Spade a Spade ?
> 
> His christian identity has much to do with his need for propaganda. ...... I am just calling it out as I see it.



Never mind stating the facts..If people do not ready to accept it then it is their problem...Ignore them...Undoubtedly....Gujurat is a leader is development if anyone think it otherwise, they have to correct themselves...See the irony....In all the states where socialistic parties are in power like SP,BSP,TMC,Commies and also my state like Odisha where BJD ....They are all beggar states...That is the reality...If some one has to know more then they have to go and refresh their knowledge.....And these states are beggar because they never ever have the political leader who think of development of the state rather just coming to power by some vote bank politics....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Infinity said:


> When you couldn't win the argument that your Ram Rajya...Gujarat....Poverty has increased in Past 12 years.................You came banging on me with my Religion (as if we are products from Rome)...................I am more India than you ...............and assure you I pay more Tax to this country than you...................



Again...forget about religion, but your denial to accept some facts that Gujurat is a leading state itself creates a suspicion that your logic is more driven by the emotional socialistic infleunce rather than the facts....No one is telling that Gujurat is devoid of any ills..Of course it has drawbacks too....but whenever you try to compare the relative progress of other states in India wrt Gujurat then other states is always behind in development. Donot worry...I am not a Gujurati either...But i know that people from beggar state of Odisha where politics always happens with vote bank politics has made such a sitution that thousands of poor people go to Gujurat to work as a labour???...Why can not they go to any other state? That says a lot of facts on ground rather than just criticizing anything with Modi....

The discussion could be more rationale if you accept the good caliber of NaMo then criticize the drawback of him...Without accepting his acheivements, no one will believe you when you only keep on criticizing him...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sankranti

Interesting developments in AP ............real politiks at work.


Jagan opens doors for BJP?

There is some interesting news in the offing. Sources say that BJP has formally opened talks with Jagan Mohan Reddy which may also indicate a possible political realignment in the long run. It is being said that a key aide of Narendra Modi, the widely expected candidate for PM post from BJP has reportedly paid a visit to Lotus pond residence of Vijayamma.

There was some acceptance on the part of Jagan that he may have to support UPA to keep BJP away and also attract minority votes, but now it looks like YSRCP is very clear that unless and until Jagan merges his party with Congress, he will not be able to come out of jail.

So instead of trying to compromise, it looks like the party is headed for a fight with Congress till the end and has opened channels of communication with the BJP, for a possible tie up with NDA after polls. If this happens then BJP will gain a larger footing in Andhra Pradesh and the chances of Jagan coming out of jail early will be high.


----------



## Soumitra

Amit Shah visits Ayodhya, vows to build grand Ram temple

Amit Shah visits Ayodhya, vows to build grand Ram temple - The Times of India

I am a BJP supporter and while I condemn this news I also understand he reason for this. The UP voter, which alternately votes for Mulayam and Mayawati is not evolved enough to be swayed by development alone. She requires a dose of religiosity also. And Modi knows that the road to Delhi leads through UP. So if this is the strategy to get votes there so be it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankranthi

Soumitra said:


> Amit Shah visits Ayodhya, vows to build grand Ram temple
> 
> I am a BJP supporter and while I condemn this news I also understand he reason for this. The UP voter, which alternately votes for Mulayam and Mayawati is not evolved enough to be swayed by development alone. She requires a dose of religiosity also. And Modi knows that the road to Delhi leads through UP. So if this is the strategy to get votes there so be it



While I appreciate your integrity , why do you oppose building the Ram Temple ? We can take it on a different thread if you wish, But I really would like to know.


----------



## Soumitra

Sankranthi said:


> While I appreciate your integrity , why do you oppose building the Ram Temple ? We can take it on a different thread if you wish, But I really would like to know.


I don't oppose the principle of Ram Temple and the faith of millions. My only submission is that there are other priority areas and the focus on Ram Temple may dilute the fight against corruption and lack of development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankranthi

Soumitra said:


> I don't oppose the principle of Ram Temple and the faith of millions. My only submission is that there are other priority areas and the focus on Ram Temple may dilute the fight against corruption and lack of development.



Building the temple, fight against corruption and development are not Mutually exclusive. 

The congress and the 'secularist' would like us to believe it to be so.....but it isn't. 

There is NO REASON why it cannot be done in parallel. This is a country of 1.2 billion people, ........ which means a billion things gets done in parallel. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Marxist

*Congress going BJP way in Karnataka*

BANGALORE: For the Karnataka Congress, the thumping victory in the recent assembly elections was manna from heaven as it had been out of power since 2004. 

The public as well as a section of the intellectuals who wanted a change in government for various reasons was delighted as the "most controversial regime" had come to an end. For, the BJP regime was mired in dissidence, scams besides pushing the agenda of Sangh Parivar overtly and covertly. 

Therefore, there were high expectations that the new Congress government would be better in every respect. But the Congress has disappointed one and all by not learning from the mistakes committed by the BJP government. 

The two-month old Congress government is already in the grips of serious dissidence, a fact chief minister Siddaramaiah admits but refuses to accord any importance. A group of senior Congress legislators led by KPCC president G Parameshwara are reportedly creating a chasm within the ruling party to put Siddaramaiah on a troubled pitch. 

The ugly head of dissidence was raised in the party when Digvijay Singh, in charge of party affairs in Karnataka visited the state recently. A section of leaders made a strong pitch to set up a coordination committee involving leaders from government and party. They also demanded for the elevation of Parameshwara to the post of deputy CM. While the high command heeded to one of their wishes, the second wish was not considered for political and technical reasons. 

The result is that one can see two power centres within the state unit of the Congress. Parameshwara continues to keep Siddaramaiah in check by writing missives. In his third successive missive written to Siddaramaiah in two months on Saturday, Parameshwara has asked the CM to fulfill promises made in the party's election manifesto in his state Budget to be presented on July 12. He also has asked Siddaramaiah to take the defeated candidates in 102 constituencies into confidence while implementing the poll promises. 

"Such letters are bound to create misunderstanding and give away to more dissidences. Siddaramaiah and Prameshwara should meet and discuss the issue to sort it out. There is no need to write letters and release it to media," said a senior Congress leader loyal to Siddaramaiah. 

Countering this, another leader, loyal to Parameshwara said: "Siddaramaiah never took Parameshwara into confidence from day one. He announced several populist schemes without taking Parameshwara into confidence. Now he is facing the music." 

In another embarrassment to the ruling Congress came after minor irrigation minister Shivaraj Tangadagi over the transfer of Koppal deputy commissioner Tulsi Maddineni. Tangadagi is said to have pressured Siddaramaiah to transfer her for ordering the demolition of a bungalow built by the minister's brother Nagaraj on an allegedly encroached land in Koppal district. 

But several leaders are worried that the party high command continued to ignore growing groupism and growth of dual power centre within the organisation. Here the role of Digvijay Singh,who has been seen as a well meaning congress leader for reshaping the party destinies in Karnataka has assumed greater importance. It is for him to guide Sonia Gandhi so that steps are taken to end parallel centres of power.

Congress going BJP way in Karnataka - The Times of India


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kaniska

Narendra Modi has said nothing wrong, says BSP MP


By Niticentral Staff on July 13, 2013


0 Print email
Tags: Narendra Modi, BJP, Hindu nationalist, Modi's interview to Reuters, BSP MLA, BSP MP Vijay Bahadur
Narendra Modi has said nothing wrong, says BSP MPAs the &#8216;secular&#8217; media and a section of political gamut are going tizzy over an interview of Narendra Modi to Reuters, a BSP MP on Saturday came out in support of the Gujarat Chief Minister saying that his comments were grossly misinterpreted.

&#8220;If he says that he feels bad if a puppy gets crushed under the wheels of his car, then it shows that he is a sensitive and compassionate person. These are my personal views, but his remarks should not be misinterpreted. He is not referring to any community&#8230;his remarks are being misinterpreted,&#8221; BSP MP Vijay Bahadur Singh told sources.

This despite the stringent control of Mayawati over the BSP cadre reflects a deep running appreciation and admiration for the growing stature and influence of Narendra Modi.

The BSP&#8217;s Hamirpur (UP) MP said Modi&#8217;s statement is &#8220;100 per cent correct and it is in the interest of the nation. Those who oppose him are doing so for political interests. Those who oppose his remarks are &#8216;rashtra drohis&#8217; (anti-nationals).&#8221;

&#8220;I am not aware about the question posed to him in the interview. But his answer is simple. He said he feels bad. What is wrong with it. I welcome his remarks at a personal level. I am speaking on the issue as a citizen of India and as a senior advocate. I have a right to air my opinion,&#8221; he said.

(With inputs from agencies)

Narendra Modi has said nothing wrong, says BSP MP | Niti Central

Narendra Modi is PM material: PA Sangma
Friday, Jul 12, 2013, 18:47 IST | Place: New Delhi | Agency: PTI
"People of the country today wants development and good governance and he has proved these (in Gujarat)," Sangma said.

Former Lok Sabha Speaker PA Sangma today said BJP's campaign committee chief Narendra Modi had prime ministerial material, but he would have to test his acceptance in non-Hindi speaking belts.

"Modi has PM material. He has popular support in Hindi-speaking belts. He has to test his position in non-Hindi speaking areas especially in the South," Sangma told reporters here.

"People of the country today wants development and good governance and he has proved these (in Gujarat)," Sangma said.

On 2002 riots, Sangma said, "that took place when he was just two months as chief minister. After that he has won so many elections from Muslim dominated areas." He said Modi was yet to tour the length and breadth of the country. "The moment he goes campaigning all over the country, then we'll know his position and it will be seen within two months from now," he said.

Ruling out early elections, Sagma said the problem of the proposed Third Front was that it won't sustain.

http://www.dnaindia.com/india/1860323/report-narendra-modi-is-pm-material-pa-sangma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Kaniska said:


> Narendra Modi has said nothing wrong, says BSP MP
> 
> 
> By Niticentral Staff on July 13, 2013
> 
> 
> 0 Print email
> Tags: Narendra Modi, BJP, Hindu nationalist, Modi's interview to Reuters, BSP MLA, BSP MP Vijay Bahadur
> Narendra Modi has said nothing wrong, says BSP MPAs the &#8216;secular&#8217; media and a section of political gamut are going tizzy over an interview of Narendra Modi to Reuters, a BSP MP on Saturday came out in support of the Gujarat Chief Minister saying that his comments were grossly misinterpreted.
> 
> &#8220;If he says that he feels bad if a puppy gets crushed under the wheels of his car, then it shows that he is a sensitive and compassionate person. These are my personal views, but his remarks should not be misinterpreted. He is not referring to any community&#8230;his remarks are being misinterpreted,&#8221; BSP MP Vijay Bahadur Singh told sources.
> 
> This despite the stringent control of Mayawati over the BSP cadre reflects a deep running appreciation and admiration for the growing stature and influence of Narendra Modi.
> 
> The BSP&#8217;s Hamirpur (UP) MP said Modi&#8217;s statement is &#8220;100 per cent correct and it is in the interest of the nation. Those who oppose him are doing so for political interests. Those who oppose his remarks are &#8216;rashtra drohis&#8217; (anti-nationals).&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;I am not aware about the question posed to him in the interview. But his answer is simple. He said he feels bad. What is wrong with it. I welcome his remarks at a personal level. I am speaking on the issue as a citizen of India and as a senior advocate. I have a right to air my opinion,&#8221; he said.
> 
> (With inputs from agencies)
> 
> Narendra Modi has said nothing wrong, says BSP MP | Niti Central
> 
> Narendra Modi is PM material: PA Sangma
> Friday, Jul 12, 2013, 18:47 IST | Place: New Delhi | Agency: PTI
> "People of the country today wants development and good governance and he has proved these (in Gujarat)," Sangma said.
> 
> Former Lok Sabha Speaker PA Sangma today said BJP's campaign committee chief Narendra Modi had prime ministerial material, but he would have to test his acceptance in non-Hindi speaking belts.
> 
> "Modi has PM material. He has popular support in Hindi-speaking belts. He has to test his position in non-Hindi speaking areas especially in the South," Sangma told reporters here.
> 
> "People of the country today wants development and good governance and he has proved these (in Gujarat)," Sangma said.
> 
> On 2002 riots, Sangma said, "that took place when he was just two months as chief minister. After that he has won so many elections from Muslim dominated areas." He said Modi was yet to tour the length and breadth of the country. "The moment he goes campaigning all over the country, then we'll know his position and it will be seen within two months from now," he said.
> 
> Ruling out early elections, Sagma said the problem of the proposed Third Front was that it won't sustain.
> 
> Narendra Modi is PM material: PA Sangma - India - DNA


All these smaller parties will flock to BJP (or congress for that matter) when it comes to govt. formation


----------



## indopak

*As of now things stand as:
*
*Congress* : 120-125 (optimistic fig.)/100-110 acc. to their internal survey's.
*Bjp with NaMo* : 150-165 (At least-worst case scenario)/Need *170-180* to remain politically relevant in center.
*3rd front* : 110-115 
*Others* : 65-75

Pray and hope Modi get's 180+ or be ready for India's lost decade but it seems very likely that Third front will get to the power.


----------



## Soumitra

indopak said:


> *As of now things stand as:
> *
> *Congress* : 120-125 (optimistic fig.)/100-110 acc. to their internal survey's.
> *Bjp with NaMo* : 150-165 (At least-worst case scenario)/Need *170-180* to remain politically relevant in center.
> *3rd front* : 110-115
> *Others* : 65-75
> 
> Pray and hope Modi get's 180+ or be ready for India's lost decade but it seems very likely that Third front will get to the power.


The Third front caqn never form govt on their own. They need BJP/Congress to support them from Outside. BJP will not do it. Congress might but such a govt wont last more than 2 years. And after that it will be a BJP govt.


----------



## Soumitra

*272: the 2 Tier Startegy to get there*
The first part of this article analysed why the BJP should adopt a two-tier, zonal approach to achieve its target of winning a minimum of 195-200 seats in the 2014 Lok Sabha poll (272: The 2-tier strategy to get there by Head On : Minhaz Merchant's blog-The Times Of India). 

But first, consider the Congress&#8217; dilemma. Facing strong anti-incumbency, it may end up winning 10 or more seats only in Maharashtra and Karnataka in the 2014 general election. In 2009, the Congress won 10 or more seats in five states: Andhra Pradesh (33), Uttar Pradesh (21), Rajasthan (20), Maharashtra (17) and Kerala (13). 

In Andhra, the Congress will now be utterly dependent on post-poll alliances with YSR Congress and TRS. In Kerala, buffeted by the solar scam, the Congress could see its tally dip to below 10 seats. The party is weak in Uttar Pradesh and Bihar, faces big losses in Rajasthan and Delhi, and will struggle in West Bengal. 

The Congress won 104 of its 206 Lok Sabha seats in 2009 in the five key states of Andhra Pradesh, Uttar Pradesh, Rajasthan, Maharashtra and Kerala. The tally in these five states could fall to below 40 seats in 2014. (According to a C-Voter TimesNow opinion poll in April 2013, the Congress is projected to win a total of 113 seats in the 2014 Lok Sabha election.) 

The party&#8217;s fallback strategy is to keep the BJP down to 140-150 seats and prop up a &#8220;secular&#8221; Third Front. But such a Third Front needs at least 160 seats to be &#8220;propped up&#8221; by a shrunken Congress. 

As I wrote in a previous article: &#8220;Can the Third Front (TF) form a government supported from outside by &#8211; as in 1996-98 &#8211; the Congress? Again, look at the numbers. Add the Congress seat tally + allies + leaners (149) and the unattached regionals (124) minus the TMC/Left and SP/BSP overlap and the total is less than 235 seats. To have any chance of forming a stable TF-Congress government, the TF (Nitish Kumar, Mulayam Singh Yadav, Naveen Patnaik, Prakash Karat, et al) must win at least 160 seats (after deducting the TMC/Left and SP/BSP overlaps) and the Congress at least 140. Both seem unlikely.&#8221; 

* * * 

Now turn to the BJP. The following analysis assumes that Narendra Modi is the BJP&#8217;s presumptive Prime Ministerial candidate. It is further assumed, as events in recent weeks suggest, that Modi&#8217;s candidature is with the concurrence of the &#8220;old guard&#8221;, led by L.K. Advani and Murli Manohar Joshi, but has not yet been formally ratified. 

What follows are the targets the BJP should aim at in a two-tier approach: The first tier comprises 12 states; the second tier, 23 states and union territories: 

Tier 1

Zone 1: 1. Hindi heartland states: 

Uttar Pradesh presents a vortex of caste and religion. In 1998, the BJP won 52 seats when Uttarakhand was a part of undivided Uttar Pradesh. Modi is likely to stand from Varanasi or another constituency in the state. Modi&#8217;s OBC card has not yet been played but if it is it could erode some of Mulayam and Mayawati&#8217;s votebanks. That is why both have launched frontal attacks on Modi. 

The state&#8217;s 39 million Muslims (19.5% of its 200 million population) will vote tactically for the SP and the Congress to defeat the BJP but their votes will be divided. Uttar Pradesh could thus end up handing the BJP between 30 and 35 of its 80 seats, still well below the party&#8217;s 1998 tally of 52 seats. 

In Bihar, the Congress will play blushing bride to Nitish Kumar&#8217;s JD(U) but engage in seat adjustments with Lalu Prasad Yadav, its tried-and-tested Muslim vote magnet. Again, Modi&#8217;s OBC status and the BJP&#8217;s upper caste constituency could form a powerful combination to give it &#8211; despite a triangular contest &#8211; around 15 of Bihar&#8217;s 40 seats. 

Punjab, Haryana, Delhi and Rajasthan make up the rest of the six key Hindi heartland states the BJP campaign should concentrate on. Rajasthan is the big prize and putative chief minister Vasundhara Raje Scindia is likely to rout the under-fire Ashok Gehlot. The BJP&#8217;s target: 19 out of the state&#8217;s 25 seats, reversing the 2009 result. 

Delhi, Punjab and Haryana send a total of 30 MPs to the Lok Sabha. With NDA allies in Punjab (SAD) and Haryana (HJC), and a discredited Congress government in Delhi, the BJP could realistically target around 13 seats in these three states. 

Hindi heartland total: 82 seats (Uttar Pradesh 35, Bihar 15, Rajasthan 19, Punjab 5, Haryana 3 and Delhi 5). 

Zone 2: West: With Modi as Prime Ministerial-talisman, Gujarat could hand the BJP a near-sweep with 22 of its 26 seats, seven more than its 2009 tally of 15 seats. In Maharashtra, much will depend on whether the Shiv Sena and the MNS can work out an alliance and how the Congress-NCP seat sharing formula plays out. A realistic target for the BJP could be 16 out of Maharashtra&#8217;s 48 seats once Modi&#8217;s campaign starts in real earnest in a state yearning for uncorrupt, decisive leadership. Goa&#8217;s 2 seats meanwhile will take the West&#8217;s total to 40 seats. 

Zone 3: Central: Madhya Pradesh and Chhattisgarh account for 40 Lok Sabha seats between them and the BJP could target winning as many as 35, given Shivraj Singh Chouhan and Raman Singh&#8217;s governance record. Central total: 35 seats. 

Zone 4: South: If B.S. Yeddyurappa returns to the BJP, or settles on a seat-sharing arrangement, Karnataka could yield around 16 of the state&#8217;s 28 seats (which would still be below the 19 it won in 2009). Andhra, depending on how the Congress handles Telengana, is the only other southern state which may give the BJP a couple of consolation seats. Southern total: 18 seats.

If the BJP focuses its campaign on these four tier 1 zones comprising 12 states which account for 319 Lok Sabha seats, its total could read: Hindi Heartland 82; West 40;, Central 35; and South 18. 

Tier 1 total: 175 seats. 

* * * 

Tier 2 comprises 23 states and union territories. Of these, the BJP should concentrate its campaign on Uttarakhand, Himachal Pradesh, Assam, Jharkhand, Odisha and Kerala which account for 78 Lok Sabha seats. The target: 20-25 seats from these six states. 

All-India total: 195-200. NDA allies Shiv Sena, SAD and HJC are meanwhile likely to win 25 seats between them, taking the NDA&#8217;s tally to around 225 seats. Along with AIADMK&#8217;s estimated 30 seats and 10-15 independents as well as around 10 seats from TRS (depending on how the Congress handles the Telengana issue), the NDA tally would climb to 275-280 seats. 

The contest, however, will be close and the BJP cannot take victory for granted, given its weakness in the south and east. What is likely though is that the Congress will lose nearly half its current Lok Sabha seats. 

To counter this reverse, it will try to promote a regional Third Front to keep the BJP (and especially Modi, whose retribution it fears) out. 

But a 1996-style unstable Third Front government supported by the Congress will play right into the BJP&#8217;s hands &#8211; just as it did in 1998. An inevitable midterm election in 2016 could then presage the real Modi wave after the electorate has seen even more clearly than it does today what the other two alternatives have wrought on the country&#8217;s economy and polity.

http://blogs.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/headon/entry/272-the-2-tier-strategy-to-get-there-part-ii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

PATNA: RJD chief Lalu Prasad, who never fails to swipe at his bugbear the Sangh Parivar, surprised everybody with his calculated remark in Mirzapur, Uttar Pradesh, that a Narendra Modi wave is sweeping the country.

While Prasad's intention may well have been to create fear among a section of his social coalition of Muslims and Yadavs, so that they vote cleverly to prevent such an eventuality, RJD's main rival, JD(U), has begun claiming that he has gone "soft" on the BJP.

In fact some JD(U) groupies were quick to point out that more than a fortnight back, when expelled BJP leader Ram Jethmalani claimed in a TV interview that Prasad will support Modi at his behest in making him PM, neither Prasad nor any other RJD leader contradicted him. Jethmalani, a Modi supporter, is Prasad's lawyer in a fodder scam case. The former Bihar CM got a reprieve from the Supreme Court in a case pleaded by Jethmalani.

However, RJD leaders were appalled at the suggestion. "I don't think Laluji will make such a remark seriously," said RJD legislature party leader Abdul Bari Siddiqui. The news could be mischievous, he said.

RJD general secretary Ram Kripal Yadav said, "Everybody knows Lalu is a sworn enemy of the BJP. How can he praise Modi?" Asked why the report hasn't been contradicted, he said Lalu would do it himself once he is back from Mirzapur.

Meanwhile, JD(U) continues to accuse Lalu of joining hands with the BJP on the time-worn premise that 'enemy's enemy is a friend'.

JD(U) general secretary Bhim Singh said, "It's undeniable that both the RJD and BJP are on the same page in attacking the JD(U) government. Both called for bandh a day after the midday meal tragedy in Saran and also joined hands to protest against the Bodh Gaya blasts." Singh said the RJD supremo can go to any extent for his political survival.

Some RJD leaders are buying this logic. "Lalu is worried and will take a position that suits him politically, even if it means favouring Modi," said a senior party leader on condition of anonymity. He also recalled that when Lalu was injured in a freak accident, Modi called him up from Ahmedabad.

'Will thwart communal forces'

On a personal visit to Varanasi from Mirzapur where Lalu Prasad held a rally, the RJD strongman accepted lack of unity among secular forces but added that "such forces would certainly come together to thwart communal forces from forming government".

"Hastinapur (Delhi) ki satta par Advani aur unka chela Narendra Modi kabhi kabij nahi ho sakega (Advani and his disciple Narendra Modi will never succeed in fulfilling their dream to form their government at the Centre)," he told reporters.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...s?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral

@arp2041 @Dillinger @Marxist @JanjaWeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## agamdilawari



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brahmos_2

Our Media will never show these facts :






Muslim Women registering for Narendra Modi's Public rally in Hyderabad on 11th August. 

Surprisingly, Muslim girl was the first person to register for Modi meet to be held on August 11 in Hyderabad.

&#8220;Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi is the hope of the nation. He is the one who can make the country walk on the path of development. The youth of the nation want him to occupy the seat of prime minister.&#8221;

Those were the views of the youth of the city who came in large numbers to register their names to participate in Modi&#8217;s youth conclave &#8216;Nava Bharat Yuva Bheri&#8217; scheduled for August 11.

A Muslim girl from the city, Shanabin Aslam, was the first person to register her name for the youth conclave. &#8220;I am impressed with Modi&#8217;s works and want to hear him live&#8221;, she said enthusiastically.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151515657156548&set=a.255717946547.149068.252382316547&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## GreenFoe




----------



## Sashan

NEW DELHI: Janata Party president Subramanian Swamy has merged his party with the BJP, its chief Rajnath Singh said on Sunday.

"I welcome Subramanian Swamy in the BJP," Rajnath Singh told reporters while announcing the merger.

Swamy said he was happy over the development.

"I am glad. I have been in the Jan Sangh. I hope to work together with my collegaues," he told reporters. 


Subramanian Swamy merges his Janata Party with BJP - The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## humayounkhatri

Indiam bht he arm sy ur achi tahra sy election hoty hain , i like it


----------



## Echo_419

humayounkhatri said:


> Indiam bht he arm sy ur achi tahra sy election hoty hain , i like it



Thanks sir apake yaha par bhi bahut jaldi hi hoge


----------



## Soumitra

NDTV Anchor Nidhi Razdan ripped apart by UK MP for disrespecting the Supreme Court on Modi Issue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Android

Lalu Prasad Yadav's son in law joins BJP saying nation wants Modi as PM a slight possibility of BJP-RJD tie-up in Bihar 
just saw it on news

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Android said:


> Lalu Prasad Yadav's son in law joins BJP saying nation wants Modi as PM a slight possibility of BJP-RJD tie-up in Bihar
> just saw it on news



Please no Lalu in bihar he has made a joke of all Biharis in the country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## humayounkhatri

Echo_419 said:


> Thanks sir apake yaha par bhi bahut jaldi hi hoge [/
> ziyada khoosh mt hona pkaistan jesa koi mulk puri duniya m nai hai samjhe na ub pakistan bhi taraqee kryga wait and watch , hum muslmano ko kam tar mt samjhana ,


----------



## Echo_419

humayounkhatri said:


> Echo_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sir apake yaha par bhi bahut jaldi hi hoge [/
> ziyada khoosh mt hona pkaistan jesa koi mulk puri duniya m nai hai samjhe na ub pakistan bhi taraqee kryga wait and watch , hum muslmano ko kam tar mt samjhana ,[/QUOTe
> 
> Sir mere Exams ane wale hai toh Khush hone ke baat he chod do
> aur Muslmaan hamare pas bhi hai Chinta mat karo
Click to expand...


----------



## humayounkhatri

Sir mere Exams ane wale hai toh Khush hone ke baat he chod do 
aur Muslmaan hamare pas bhi hai Chinta mat karo[/QUOTE]

Agr exams ane waly hain to bhai study kro ur ye sub chor do ur indin m hindu sy ziyada muslman hai log hai ye hamari shan ahai koi esa mulk jis m us mulki awam sy ziyad koi ur mulk ki awm ho india ur pakistan k talukat kush khirab haim mgr dekho pakistan sy iyada ur indian m hindu sy ziyada muslman hai we proud to be a muslim
india


----------



## ramakrishna

Echo_419 said:


> Please no Lalu in bihar he has made a joke of all Biharis in the country



exactly .. I cant imagine a coalition between BJP and RJD ... I hate that coalition ....


----------



## Mritunjaya

Echo_419 said:


> Please no Lalu in bihar he has made a joke of all Biharis in the country



That is a choice the people of Bihar will make. Politics is the art of the possible.


----------



## Soumitra

*For '272-plus', Modi wants BJP to connect with Muslim voters*

NEW DELHI: *In an audacious outreach to Muslims, Gujarat chief minister Narendra Modi called on BJP to connect with the minority community, saying that if around 25% of minority voters had supported the saffron party in his state, the same could be possible in other parts of the country. *

In a move that is bound to see his critics level the charge of political opportunism, Modi told a BJP meeting here on Sunday that *as many as 100-odd Muslim councillors had won in Gujarat local body elections on BJP tickets. This was due to BJP's efforts to reach out to poor and backward Muslims, he said. *

Setting out "272-plus" as the ambitious target for BJP, Modi seemed to elaborate on his Independence Day speech at Bhuj where he strongly stressed that governance should not discriminate and emphasized that the only "prayer book" for any government was the Constitution. The emphasis was seen as an attempt to correct or soften a hard saffron image. 

On Sunday, BJP's prospective prime ministerial candidate exhorted his party not to exclude sections among minorities who remain unrepresented and are searching for an identity of their own.* "We should not divide communities but ensure all sections are represented," he is understood to have said. *

The Gujarat example may rile his rivals, but Modi insisted that BJP benefits from a significant section of Muslim voters who have been convinced of the party's credentials. The approach has shown results in local body elections with the election of Muslim councillors. 

The CM offered a similar analysis for other communities, saying there were sections within dalits as well who went largely unrepresented and who could be brought to the BJP fold. His emphasis on leaving no vote untapped was encapsulated in his setting "272-plus" as the target for BJP in the 2014 Lok Sabha election. 

*"He said there is a particular section of society which has been used by Congress for political gains and is vulnerable to the ruling party's shenanigans. This section should be brought on board,'' said a party source. *

Modi set out some specifics before a meeting of national office-bearers, state presidents and state organizing secretaries. He said there was a need to form constituency level plans to track local issues so that anti-incumbency against the Congress could be fully exploited. 

He said BJP needed to identify opinion makers at the local level and make sure they were associated with the BJP campaign. Young voters were clearly a target constituency given the efforts made by the Election Commission to add new voters and encourage them to cast their votes. 

As he has on earlier occasions, Modi said BJP did not have much time to get its act together as the countdown for the Lok Sabha elections was ticking away. Supplementing the presentation by IT expert Rajesh Jain,* Modi also stressed the importance of social media in forming opinion, at least in urban areas. *

Apart from Modi, leaders of opposition in Lok Sabha and Rajya Sabha Sushma Swaraj and Arun Jaitley addressed the meeting. Swaraj said poll booth management was vital and getting the ballot registered was what counted in the end. Jaitley spoke of the government's handling of the economy which he said was marked by all-round ineptness. 

BJP veteran L K Advani told the meeting that he had hardly detected such a strong groundswell against the Congress as was currently the situation in the country. He said BJP needed to ensure that the popular mood was converted into support for the party. 

The cynosure of all eyes, however, was Modi who has been pushing ahead with a campaign that leaves little doubt about his intentions to position himself as the main challenger to Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and Congress. 

Modi's minority pitch seems to hinge on the assessment that there are large sections which have failed to benefit from the sops promised to them and who need not be seen as "out of bounds" for the BJP. 

*"The Gujarat chief minister's message was one of unity and about the need to reach out to all sections of society and not allow sectarian approaches by others to influence our party," said BJP spokesperson Meenakshi Lekhi. *

The IT presentation by Rajesh Jain pointed out that BJP had lost around 100 constituencies in the 2009 elections by a margin of 1 lakh votes. There were 56 constituencies where the margin of defeat was under 50,000. This, party sources felt, helped set out the task before the BJP. There were 299 constituencies that had at one time or another elected a BJP MP. 

"The discussions were intended to bring about a unity of purpose and harmonize the functioning of the state units by setting out the goal and discussing the methods," said BJP spokesperson Shahnawaz Hussain. 

The 20 sub-committees formed by the party have been asked to become more active. "Modi asked the committees to do in-depth and comprehensive planning," said a party leader.

For '272-plus', Modi wants BJP to connect with Muslim voters - The Times of India


----------



## Infinity

Congress wins Karnataka by-polls by heavy margin

Congress wins Karnataka by-polls by heavy margin
D P Satish, CNN-IBN | Updated Aug 24, 2013 at 11:45am IST
Share

Bangalore:
11:35 am: Congress leader and actress Ramya wins from Mandya Lok Sabha seat by 50,000 votes.

11:05 am: Congress MLA DK Suresh defeats former Chief Minister HD Kumaraswamy's wife Anitha by 1 lakh votes in Bangalore Rural constituency.

ALSO SEE Karnataka bypolls: Will Siddaramaiah win his first vote of confidence?

10:50 am: Seventy five per cent counting is over and the Congress is leading by over 80,000 votes in Bangalore Rural and by 40,000 votes in Mandya.

Congress wins Karnataka by-polls by heavy margin

Congress MLA DK Suresh defeated former Chief Minister HD Kumaraswamy's wife Anitha by 1 lakh votes.

10:30 am: Congress candidate Ramya is leading by over 25,000 votes in Mandya after the counting of votes in 875 booths. Congress MLA DK Suresh has established a big lead of over 45 votes in Bangalore Rural constituency over the JDS candidate Anitha Kumaraswamy.

Congress, the ruling party in Karnataka, is leading in both Lok Sabha seats - Mandya and Bangalore Rural, which went to polls on August 21 - as counting of votes was underway on Saturday.

Famous Kannada heroine and the Congress candidate Ramya is leading in Mandya by over 12,000 votes after the counting of votes in 400 booths. She has already crossed 1 lakh votes and has maintained lead from the first round.

In neighbouring Bangalore Rural, Congress candidate DK Suresh is also leading. He has already established a lead of more than 30,000 votes over the JDS candidate Anitha Kumaraswamy, wife of former Chief Minster HD Kumaraswamy.

DK Suresh is the younger brother of Congress strongman and senior MLA D K Shivakumar.

Final results will be out by the afternoon. A win in these two seats is expected to strengthen Chief Minister Siddaramaiah's position.

The Congress swept to power in the May Assembly polls and JDS had fought an acrimonious and bitter battle. The BJP had backed JDS candidates in the two segments, where bypoll was necessitated following the resignation of N Cheluvarayaswamy (Mandya) and Kumaraswamy (Bangalore Rural) who quit after being elected to the Assembly in May.

Mandya is a bastion of JDS, which won five of the eight Assembly seats in the district in the May elections.

In Bangalore Rural, where Kumaraswamy had won by 1.3 lakh votes in the 2009 Lok Sabha polls, the Congress has secured the support of Samajwadi Party MLA, C P Yogeeshwara, who had defeated Anitha Kumaraswamy in the May polls


----------



## TopCat

I see congress is a winner in 2014 election no matter what saffron brigade in PDF wish for.


----------



## karan.1970

iajdani said:


> I see congress is a winner in 2014 election no matter what saffron brigade in PDF wish for.



No Chance.. Unless Congress is able to pull out a rabbit from its hat on the economy front in next 3-5 months

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Yeah, so do I. India does not deserve better politicians. At least not yet. India needs to suffer . Suffer a lot for electing Congress and other pseudo secular parties over and over again. Once the stain is washed, only then can better politicians - both secular and pseudos come.


iajdani said:


> I see congress is a winner in 2014 election no matter what saffron brigade in PDF wish for.


----------



## TopCat

karan.1970 said:


> No Chance.. Unless Congress is able to pull out a rabbit from its hat on the economy front in next 3-5 months



Whatever congress going to loose will be won by regional parties. BJP has no gains. I see a more weak govt in center in 2014 led by congress. BJP just does not have broad based support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

BJP has support. But while voting many people will vote for the corrupt people. Because they themselves are corrupt. If Modi comes, they will be kaput.


iajdani said:


> Whatever congress going to loose will be won by regional parties. BJP has no gains. I see a more weak govt in center in 2014 led by congress. BJP just does not have broad based support.


----------



## TopCat

SarthakGanguly said:


> Yeah, so do I. *India does not deserve better politicians*. At least not yet. India needs to suffer . Suffer a lot for electing Congress and other pseudo secular parties over and over again. Once the stain is washed, only then can better politicians - both secular and pseudos come.



thats true for BD as well. politicians are the mirror of the society and unless you change the society you will not get better politicians. changing party will have little affect.



SarthakGanguly said:


> BJP has support. But while voting many people will vote for the corrupt people. Because they themselves are corrupt. If Modi comes, they will be kaput.



BJP is equally corrupt...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Very true. Shows that inspite of the borders, we are quite similar people. We may have lost some mutual 'good' things. But the negative qualities we try to cling on to 


iajdani said:


> thats true for BD as well. politicians are the mirror of the society and unless you change the society you will not get better politicians. changing party will have little affect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

I would be happy to work for the Congress party under the leadership of Mr Rahul Gandhi-Tweet from PM


----------



## indopak

Soumitra said:


> I would be happy to work for the Congress party under the leadership of Mr Rahul Gandhi-Tweet from PM



So would shri LKA and SS, They r working very hard for that.


----------



## kurup

indopak said:


> So would shri LKA and SS, They r working very hard for that.



Congress declaring Rahul Gandhi as the PM candidate will be the best news for all their political opponents .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indopak

kurup said:


> Congress declaring Rahul Gandhi as the PM candidate will be the best news for all their political opponents .....



Don't underestimate the stupidity of Indian voters can easily fall for fair skin and the surname..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

indopak said:


> Don't underestimate the stupidity of Indian voters can easily fall for fair skin and the surname..



His campaign in the last assembly elections showed that Indian voters are not that stupid afterall .


----------



## indopak

kurup said:


> His campaign in the last assembly elections showed that Indian voters are not that stupid afterall .


Ya but that was a state elec. but you could be right. Now only untested trump card left for Con is Priyanka.... But don't think congress will promote either of them anti incumbency is too big to make RG the fall guy.


----------



## kurup

indopak said:


> Ya but that was a state elec. but you could be right. Now only untested trump card left for Con is Priyanka.... But don't think congress will promote either of them anti incumbency is too big to make RG the fall guy.



Rahul Gandhi untill now has been a failure in all fronts . Priyanka will be a bigger failure if she ever steps in .

None of them has any experience and proved good for nothing everytime .


----------



## indopak

kurup said:


> Rahul Gandhi untill now has been a failure in all fronts . Priyanka will be a bigger failure if she ever steps in
> None of them has any experience and proved good for nothing everytime .



Array kaam koan dekhta hai Naam hai naa, this has always been the bane for this country. I will not rule them out till these dynasty are thrown out of this country.


----------



## Soumitra

indopak said:


> Array kaam koan dekhta hai Naam hai naa, this has always been the bane for this country. I will not rule them out till these dynasty are thrown out of this country.



Already Priyanka's kids are seen at rallies. the next generation of Gandhi's is here


----------



## Dash

indopak said:


> Array kaam koan dekhta hai Naam hai naa, this has always been the bane for this country. I will not rule them out till these dynasty are thrown out of this country.



Its not so easy my friend...not so easy.....this country will traverse through some tough roads in coming years. get ready for a bumpy ride...


----------



## Echo_419

Soumitra said:


> Already Priyanka's kids are seen at rallies. the next generation of Gandhi's is here



Can some one note just kill all these Gandhi's
They have made a mockery out of Mahatma's name

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Echo_419 said:


> Can some one note just kill all these Gandhi's
> They have made a mockery out of Mahatma's name



God forbid if something happens to any of them before elections congress will win again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Soumitra said:


> God forbid if something happens to any of them before elections congress will win again



Chalo Elections ke baad mar dena


----------



## kurup



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Astrologers are predicting Modi to win in 2014 and predicting AAP to win in Delhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## goldstruck

I am hoping for Modi/BJP. If Congress wins again, we might as well nuke India and start from scratch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

Congress ki Phat Gayi Hai

*Congress gears up for 2014, awards ad campaign to JWT with one-point agenda to counter Narendra Modi*


Congress gears up for 2014, awards ad campaign to JWT with one-point agenda to counter Narendra Modi : Featured, News - India Today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


> Congress ki Phat Gayi Hai
> 
> *Congress gears up for 2014, awards ad campaign to JWT with one-point agenda to counter Narendra Modi*
> 
> 
> Congress gears up for 2014, awards ad campaign to JWT with one-point agenda to counter Narendra Modi : Featured, News - India Today



they are desperate , they are cutting electricity at and around AAP rallies they are doing the same in MODI rallies.... they started playing dirty ...


----------



## President

Icewolf said:


> if I was indian id vote for Congress as they have been giving most development to india, and also secularism, which Hindu radical parties like BJP failed to give



Look who is talking..pakistani talking about secularism


----------



## Soumitra

President said:


> Look who is talking..pakistani talking about secularism



Expect more talks about "secularism" now that Modi has been declared the PM candidate


----------



## Ikes

All of them have skeleton in their closet.


----------



## arp2041

It's really surprising to note that parties which hardly get 20 seats in the 543 LS are talking as if they represent ENTIRE India & Indian People......Take this for example:



> &#8220;Let them rejoice, but the people of the country will never accept such divisive elements. Their view is not to unite and strengthen the country, but to weaken the country,&#8221; he added.



Pray for Narendra Modi's long life, may he not be PM: JD (U) - India - DNA


----------



## cloud_9

Online Social Voting, Register Voter Id card, Elections 2014 - Firstvote.


----------



## cloud_9

Online Social Voting, Register Voter Id card, Elections 2014 - Firstvote.


----------



## jha

This is getting more interesting by each day.. 

*Jaganmohan Reddy praises Narendra Modi, shocks Congress*


People were saying that NDA wont find any ally .. Lekin yahan to Ganga ulti bah rahi hai.... 

Not a good time to be in Congress .. All the Congress sympathiser /apologists in media will be banging their heads on their tables..

What an election is it turning out to be...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

*Only if Fenku supporters can read full statement of Jaganmohan Reddy*

The YSR chief said that he appreciated the BJP's PM candidate as an administrator *but wanted him to strive for bringing all parties on a secular platform.

The YSRCP remained committed to secularism, he added.
*


I appreciate Modi, want him to change the entire system, Jagan Reddy says - The Times of India


----------



## jha

^^^ Only if you were more experienced in political talks. 

Political statements like these are made to keep the options open. Few days back his wife/sister were distancing themselves from Modi ala Congress. Today Jagan Mohan has signalled BJP that he is open to suggestions.

On one hand he has categorically denied to have any possibility of an alliance with Congress. And on the other hand he praises Modi ( who was untouchable for his party few days back ) and wants Modi to bring all the " secular " parties on one front. This is called "Leaning towards " in political terms.

Now contrast this with the language used by JD-U spokesperson/ Nitish and you will get the clearer picture. By the way some JD-U leaders have also started to " lean towards" BJP.. 

BTW just to clarify : I am not a BJP supporter and have voted my whole life for Congress. I am just hardcore Anti-Congress now. Whoever will be in position to defeat Congress, will get my vote.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

*Narendra Modi tagged 'Feku' by newspaper pamphlets on economy, prosperity*


As the BJP was all geared up for Narendra Modi's rally in the national capital this morning, a pre-emptive tirade against the Gujarat leader was launched with pamphlets, dubbing him as 'Feku', circulated through newspapers, targetting his repeated claims about Gujarat topping relevant charts on economy.

The pamphlets and hoardings, mocking Narendra Modi's visit to city as 'Aaya Aaya Feku Aaya', compared development parameters of Gujarat and Delhi and put the latter way ahead. These posters did not mention name of any political party.

The BJP outrightly put the blame on Congress and alleged that this "mischief" has a set a bad example for political culture. Former BJP president Nitin Gadkari said Congress is afraid of Narendra Modi's leadership and this reflects their restlessness.

"It is very sad to see the way members of Congress party have put up posters against our leader Narendra Modi. It is a matter to ponder what sort of political culture we are setting up. This sort of behaviour is not good for democracy.

"BJP has never said such thing about Sonia Gandhi and Rahul Gandhi whenever they go anywhere," said Gadkari during the rally at Japanese Park in Rohini today.

Why there is restless among Congress? The reason is that they are afraid of Narendra Modi's leadership, said Gadkari.

In these posters, a comparison was made between Delhi and Gujarat. Comparisons related to transport, pollution and economic prosperity between the two states were made and Delhi was shown above in all the categories.

It was stated in the posters that CNG has made Delhi beautiful whereas Gujarat suffers from pollution. Delhi has been portrayed as a city for common people while Gujarat is the only city for industrialists.

BJP has labeled Narendra Modi as 'Bharat ma ka sher' through its posters.

Narendra Modi tagged 'Feku' by newspaper pamphlets on economy, prosperity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

A little old news ( one month old ).. But people who understand the dynamics of voting in Bihar will appreciate its significance..


*Upendra Kushwaha bats for Narendra Modi as PM candidate*



> *"We will work together with the BJP if it decides to contest the next general elections under the Gujarat Chief Minister's leadership and wrest power from the UPA*," he said.
> 
> *"Coming from the Extremely Backward Caste background that he does, Modi is the right choice for the prime minister's post given his credentials as an administrator,*" Kushwaha told reporters during his party's conclave.
> 
> Asked whether his Rashtriya Lok Samata Party (RSLP) would merge with the BJP or enter into pre-poll alliance in Bihar, Kushwaha refused to divulge his cards saying he would decide after consulting party colleagues and BJP leadership.
> 
> *On Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar's antipathy towards Modi, the RSLP president said he harbours ill will towards any EBC leader who dreams big.
> *
> This is the first time that Kushwaha, an ex-Rajya Sabha MP and known Nitish-baiter, announced that he would back Modi's prime ministerial candidature. RLSP's support to Modi came a day after Bihar BJP adopted a resolution urging the party's central leadership to declare Modi as its prime ministerial candidate without delay.
> 
> Nitish Kumar severed ties with the BJP-led NDA after Modi's elevation as the poll panel chief two months ago.



He has full backing of his caste which constitutes around 6-7 % of total voters...


----------



## Mujraparty

I appreciate Modi, want him to change the entire system, Jagan Reddy says - The Times of India

*I appreciate Modi, want him to change the entire system, Jagan Reddy says*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Astrologers are predicting Modi to win in 2014 and predicting AAP to win in Delhi



Are they MA in astrology from UGC?


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Are they MA in astrology from UGC?



took you time to dig out this old post..didn't you


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> took you time to dig out this old post..didn't you



Yeah...but still


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Yeah...but still



still what ...it was an observation ..why are you so desperate ?


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> still what ...it was an observation ..why are you so desperate ?



Well, considering that BJP's singular effort was to introduce MA in astrology, I thought it's about time we saw the results. 'Astrologer' vs 'MA Astrology (UGC approved)' the second has a ring of credibility don't you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Well, considering that BJP's singular effort was to introduce MA in astrology, I thought it's about time we saw the results. 'Astrologer' vs 'MA Astrology (UGC approved)' the second has a ring of credibility don't you think?



Has more credibility than him


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Have you ever posted anything usefull since last 7 months other than morally backing up Amul baby ?



I can ask you the same question- have you posted anything useful except fawning on priya modiji?


----------



## Star Wars

Guynextdoor2 said:


> I can ask you the same question- have you posted anything useful except fawning on priya modiji?



Let other be the judge of that...ill be content with the fact that my political loyalty is not greater than my nationalism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

*Fenku credibility * 




windows 7 screenshot


----------



## anonymus

[Bregs];4827997 said:


> *Fenku credibility *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> windows 7 screenshot




Looks like sycophant brigade of INC ( Indian nepotist congress ) has gone full retard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

*US Visa for fenku:*




how do i print screen


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Star Wars said:


> Let other be the judge of that...ill be content with the fact that my political loyalty is not greater than my nationalism



Oh so you're gonna give certificates of nationalism too.



anonymus said:


> Looks like sycophant brigade of INC ( Indian nepotist congress ) has gone full retard.



Looks like the psycophantic brigade of modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

*Fenku visa Rejected*




screen capture


----------



## jha

Star Wars said:


> Has more credibility than him



Hahahaha... Correct...


----------



## Splurgenxs




----------



## [Bregs]

*Unstoppable Fenku*




free pic


----------



## jha




----------



## Jason bourne

Gujrat added 7 more districts from 15th aug . Total 33 now 7 more seat to NAMO in lokshabha election

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## confound thinker

These are districts not Lok sabha constituencies.....Gujarat will continue to have 26 loksabha constituencies..No of districts have been increased from 26 to 33 for better administration in the state...


----------



## Jason bourne

*JD(U) leader urges Nitish to cancel Narendra Modi's rally in Patna
*

Patna: A JD(U) leader has urged Bihar Chief Minister Nitish Kumar to cancel BJP prime ministerial candidate Narendra Modi's proposed rally here on October 27, saying that it will be a "dangerous challenge for the peaceful environment of the state".

"I also request you not to hesitate in arresting Modi if he dares to hold this rally in anyway," the JD(U) youth wing national general secretary Pradeep Yadav said in a letter to the Chief Minister.

Saying that the 'Hunkar' rally may pose a serious challenge to the peaceful environment in Bihar, Yadav charged BJP with being "hell bent" on destroying harmony and creating communal tension in the state ever since JD(U) parted ways with NDA.

"The Hunkar rally may pose the most dangerous challenge for Bihar by endangering the prevailing peaceful environment in the state," Yadav said, appealing for an immediate cancellation of the rally.

Copies of the letter were sent to JD(U) national president Sharad Yadav and state unit chief Bashistha Narayan Singh.


----------



## cloud_9

*Facebook generation changes rules of game*


> NEW DELHI: Political strategists will blink in disbelief and professional marketers reach for their Ipads. In less than two months, a self-professed youth platform has reached over 700 colleges and put up a show in the national capital that made the political class sit up.
> 
> There is an "activist" tone to Indian citizens of accountable governance that brought BJP's prime ministerial nominee Narendra Modi and TDP leader N Chandrababu Naidu on the same stage after some 16,000 students signed up for the event.
> 
> The high-sounding description is intended to be neutral, but CAG organizers, who include IIT and IIM alumni, don't shed much light about themselves and, unlike most start-ups, almost chronically publicity shy despite their blue kurtas.
> 
> CAG's success in attracting students and, more importantly drumming up finance, has put the spotlight on the group's aim to "connect politicians and youth" over development agendas relevant for India.
> 
> Reaching across 200 cities the CAG, an organizer, speaking anonymously, said "The youth want to be part of governance. This is a platform for youth to tell politicians their idea of development as they are yearning for change."
> 
> As Modi sat through the "Manthan" event organized by CAG on Wednesday intently following 14 presentations made by students, the platform is also under scrutiny over whether it "tilts" towards the saffron brigade and its neutrality is somewhat contrived.
> 
> The caginess of CAG organizers doesn't help lift the mist, but the youth platform may well herald increasing instances of "citizen activists"  either individually or in groups  influencing public debate, and perhaps voting preferences.
> 
> CAG can be seen as a natural progression of the Anna Hazare movement, with influential groups seeking to impact politics in a manner not previously seen in India. In some ways, citizen activists are reminiscent of Barack Obama's army of volunteers who campaigned fiercely for the rookie Senator as US President in 2008.
> 
> Little wonder that Modi took time off to be among the youthful crowd with whom he seemed to strike a good rapport. In combining a social media presence with on-the-ground organization, groups like CAG are of huge interest to political parties.
> 
> The power of even small, but vocal, well-funded groups has been seen before Obama too as when Democratic candidate John Kerry's bid to challenge George Bush in 2004 suffered grievously after Vietnam veterans successfully questioned his war record.
> 
> The CAG-type platforms are a perfect opportunity to leaders, particularly those like Modi and Rahul Gandhi who are vying for the youth vote, to showcase themselves. CAG organizers said they sought Rahul's participation, but did not get a positive response.
> 
> Analyzing Modi's speech, IIM-Kozhikode student Umakant Sahu said, "He is trying to change his image from a hardcore Hinduwadi to a development-oriented politician. And he seems to be successful in doing it."
> 
> Organizers said they invited politicians from all major political parties but many either turned down their plea or cited busy schedules.
> 
> The multiplier effect of such conferences is also being felt. Students who couldn't come to Delhi watched the event live on internet. "Through this convention, politicians who spoke reached out to so many students. It is a good public relation exercise," said a student from IIT-Madras.


Indian CAG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

Rare January 2002 interview of Narendra Modi reveals Reformist ThinkingPosted by : India272 Staff | Category : Narendra Modi
He does not make little of where he comes from, in fact wearing his &#8216;Gujarati-ness&#8217; , on his sleeve as was evident when Ajay Singh of The Business Standard interviewed Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi in January 2002.

Matter of fact, dedicated, very much son of the soil, even before he had gained any quotable success as a CM, Narendra Modi was and still is unassuming.

The fact the he is a visionary is pretty evident when one takes note of the following points that emerge from the interview:

*Accountability, perhaps the foremost reason Gujarat is the state that it is today.* Modi points out that he had made an appointment with the then PM Atal Bihari Vajpayiee to apprise him of the developmental work carried out by the state post the devastating earthquake. &#8220;This is the first time that a chief minister is asking the Centre to ask the state about utilisation of funds for an earthquake-hit area,&#8221;

*Recognising that agriculture is the mainstay of the Indian economy, he employed the expertise of professionals* instead of bureaucrats, creating a bio- technology ministry that looked into bettering the output of farmers and other industries tied to agriculture as well, while also looking into pharmaceuticals and marine bio- technology. The state&#8217;s annual agricultural growth is now touted to be somewhere in the 10- 11 per cent region.

*&#8216;Politics has no business doing business&#8217;. Although he uttered the line in 2013 he has always been a firm believer of the words*. He made the largely arid state one of the most business friendly zones in the country allowing for maximum privatisation and ensuring that *bureaucratic red tape would not be a problem for those who were looking to set up their own enterprise.*

Making an example out of the Government, a practise long forgotten but revived by Modi. Questioned by Singh regarding allegations that his Government was proving to be uncooperative in the re- building measures being carried out in Kutch, he explains that 95 per cent of the rehabilitation work had been carried out by the state government saying, *&#8220;the state is supposed to play the dominant role.&#8221;*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

Not a problem if minorities do not repay government loans: KPCC chief


----------



## Jason bourne

eowyn said:


> Not a problem if minorities do not repay government loans: KPCC chief



What congressi has to say about this ?


----------



## Jason bourne

An old picture of Narendra Modi visiting an injured soldier in the hospital







Modi with Fauji ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## confound thinker

Jason bourne said:


> An old picture of Narendra Modi visiting an injured soldier in the hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modi with Fauji ...


I'm not able to view this image...
Can you please post it once more....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jason bourne

confound thinker said:


> I'm not able to view this image...
> Can you please post it once more....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sree45

The latest opinion poll by India TV-Times Now C Voter-Survey based on national representative sample of 24,284 randomly selected respondents between August 16 and October 15 shows the difference between Congress and BJP further widening.

Seat Projections:

Congress: 102 seats
BJP: 162 seats.
In 2009 Lok Sabha elections: Congress had won 206 seats and BJP 116. 

Seat Projections for

NDA: [BJP, Shiv Sena, Akali Dal, RPI (Athawale) NCP of Meghalaya and Haryana Janhit Congress]

UPA: [NCP, RLD, JMM, Muslim League, National Conference and Kerala Congress (Mani)]

Others: [AIADMK, SP, BSP, Left Front, Trinamool Congress, RJD, BJD, YSR Congress and TSR]

NDA: 186 seats,
UPA: 117 seats.
Others: 240
In 2009 Lok Sabha, the ruling UPA had got 259 seats, while NDA had secured 159 seats. 

The survey projects huge losses for Congress in Andhra Pradesh, Uttar Pradesh, Rajasthan and Kerala, where it had got a good number of seats last time.

The survey also projects good gains for BJP in Uttar Pradesh and Bihar, and a reversal of fortune in Rajasthan.

In terms of vote share the survey projects the following:

NDA: 35 per cent
UPA: 27 per cent
Others: 38 per cent

If elections were to be held today, the BJP-led NDA (BJP-Shiv Sena-Akali Dal) would get 186 seats. Of them the BJP alone would win 165 seats. The Congress-led UPA would win 117 seats. Of them the Congress would win 102 seats.

These are the key findings of an October 2013 opinion poll conducted by C-Voter and aired on Wednesday evening by multiple television channels.

The findings show that the BJP-led NDA has surged from 156 projected seats to 186 between July and October. In the same period the Congress-led UPA&#8217;s projected share of seats have dipped from 136 to 117.

The BJP&#8217;s surge is most noticeable in States where the party&#8217;s Prime Ministerial candidate Narendra Modi has addressed rallies. Modi was named as Chairman of the BJP Central Election Committee on July 9. He was formally declared as Prime Ministerial candidate on September 13.

Clearly there is a correlation between the BJP naming Modi as its Prime Ministerial candidate and the surge of support for the party.

Contrary to the political punditry of Delhi based commentators, the BJP&#8217;s popularity has soared in Bihar after it broke its alliance with the JDU. Nitish Kumar would emerge the looser if election was held today.

According to the poll, the Congress has suffered enormously in Andhra Pradesh, where it faces virtual decimation. The opinion poll shows the party is set for a rout in Kerala, West Bengal and Uttar Pradesh.

The opinion poll shows an erosion of support for Samajwadi Party in Uttar Pradesh, racked by riots and near collapse of law and order. At this point, the opinion poll suggests, the BSP has benefited from popular disenchantment with Samajwadi Party. The BJP, while improving its tally from 10 to 17, with 21 per cent of the vote share (compared to 24 per cent for the SP), is set to further improve its position once Narendra Modi starts addressing rallies in the State. His first rally in Uttar Pradesh is scheduled for October 19.

The C-Voter opinion poll indicates that parties not aligned with either the BJP or the Congress could notch up as many as 240 seats. This would be the first the biggest imponderable if people were to vote today.

According to the opinion poll, in Uttar Pradesh, which sends 80 members to Lok Sabha, the BJP has made crucial gain and is predicted to win 17 seats with 21 per cent of vote share. In 2009 general election, the party had won 10 seats with 18 per cent of vote share.

According to the poll survey, if the elections were held today, it would be a disaster for the Congress which had won 21 seats in 2009 with 18 per cent of vote share. This time, the party is predicted to remain confined to a measly 5 seats having 12 per cent of vote share.

The ruling Samajwadi Party, which has been nurturing a dream of leading a third front Government at the Centre, has been predicted to remain confined to just 25 seats with 24 per cent of vote share. Its tally in 2009 election was 23 with the same percentage of vote share.

Mayawati-led BSP has been predicted to win 31 seats with a vote share of 29 per cent. In 2009, when the party was in power, it had won 20 seats with 27 per cent of vote share.

Ajit Singh-led Rashtriya Lok Dal (RLD) which had aligned with the BJP in 2009 and had won 5 seats with 3 per cent of vote share would this time remain confined to just 2 seats with the same percentage of vote share.

The opinion poll shows that in West Bengal, ruling TMC would win 23 seats if elections were held today. The TMC had won 19 seats in 2009 general elections. The opinion poll suggests that Left Front which had won 15 seats in 2009 Lok Sabha election would get 16 seats this time.

The Congress, which was in alliance with the TMC in 2009 and had managed to bag 6 seats would remain confined to just three seats.

The opinion poll suggests the BJP which won one seat in 2009 would get no seat if elections were held today.

The opinion poll shows in Odisha, the ruling BJD would win 12 seats if elections were held today. The BJD had won 14 seats in 2009 Lok Sabha elections.

The opinion poll suggests that the BJP which could not win a single seat in 2009 general elections will get nil if elections were held today.

The opinion poll shows that Congress which had won 6 seats in 2009 would win win 9 seats if elections were held today. The CPI had won 1 seat in 2009 would be empty handed if elections were held today.

In Maharashtra, the opinion poll suggests that the BJP-led NDA is predicted to make a substantial gain in the State.

In 2009 Lok Sabha poll, the Congress and NCP (the UPA allies) had won 17 and 8 seats respectively. This time, the two alliance partners are predicted to suffer a massive defeat in the State. The opinion poll predicts that Congress&#8217;s tally would come down to 11 whereas the NCP&#8217;s tally would decline to 6.

This time the BJP would improve its tally to 13 seats from 9 seats of 2009. Its ally Shiv Sena&#8217;s tally would go up from 11 seats of 2009 to 14 seats if the elections were to be held today. The Republican Party of India (RPI), another NDA ally, would get 2 seats taking the total NDA tally in the State to 29 out of the total of 48 Lok Sabha seats. Raj Thackeray-led Maharashtra Navnirman Sena is predicted to win 2 seats this time.

http://www.niticentral.com/2013/10/16/bjp-surges-to-165-congress-at-102-146818.html


----------



## Android

What about Jayalalita??? i believe ADMK is also expected to win 25+ seats


----------



## sree45

Android said:


> What about Jayalalita??? i believe ADMK is also expected to win 25+ seats



She is projected to win around 29 seats.


----------



## Android

sree45 said:


> She is projected to win around 29 seats.



if third front comes to power she is most likely to become prime minister


----------



## sree45

Android said:


> if third front comes to power she is most likely to become prime minister



3rd front is not possible.
You just cannot expect the likes Mulayam, Maya; Prakash karat, Mamata; Jaya, Karuna; Chandra babu, Jagan; to work together. It will be suicide for them in their states.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## confound thinker

Android said:


> if third front comes to power she is most likely to become prime minister


Third front is near impossible because there are so many forbidden combinations like...
SP and BSP
Left and Mamatha
Jayalalitha and Karuna
Jagan and Chandrababu
JD U and RJD
So the winners from each of these groups should have 272 seats in total which is very unlikely


----------



## [Bregs]

confound thinker said:


> Third front is near impossible because there are so many forbidden combinations like...
> SP and BSP
> Left and Mamatha
> Jayalalitha and Karuna
> Jagan and Chandrababu
> JD U and RJD
> So the winners from each of these groups should have 272 seats in total which is very unlikely



If congress lost it will act as a glue to pop up these parties, although this will benefit BJP in medium term say by 2016 but it will make modi charisma meaningless which is being thought of right now. Congress will not let modi rule if they lost convincingly


----------



## [Bregs]

Congress will make govt. by supporting SP/BSP, Left, DMK, Jagan and JD(U), NCP, Lok Dal, National Conferance. Leth the time come main of these parties led by congress will be to stop Modi and this will happen because non presence of BJP except in Delhi, Rajasthan, MP, Chattisgarh, Gujarat, and to an extent in Karnataka will make regional parties very strong and these parties will be supported by congress


----------



## confound thinker

[Bregs];4875391 said:


> If congress lost it will act as a glue to pop up these parties, although this will benefit BJP in medium term say by 2016 but it will make modi charisma meaningless which is being thought of right now. Congress will not let Modi rule if they lost convincingly


Yes you are right .Third front is only possible with the external support of congress and yes they will do any thing and every thing to keep BJP out.How stable will the third front be is a totally different question.
Regarding the loss of Modi's charisma..I feel you are only partially correct because undoubtedly it will be a big blow for him if the third front comes or even more if BJP is compelled to form a government without him being the PM....but considering the fact that he is the CM of Gujarat(that too by a huge margin) and that it would really take a miracle for him to lose Gujarat and looking at the kind of person he is he is going to find ways to keep himself in the National and to some extend in the International stage just like he is doing now...So it would be unwise to predict the end of Modi even after a negative result in 2014.
In politics you never die ..You can always rise from the ashes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## confound thinker

Deleted..


----------



## [Bregs]

confound thinker said:


> Yes you are right .Third front is only possible with the external support of congress and yes they will do any thing and every thing to keep BJP out.How stable will the third front be is a totally different question.
> Regarding the loss of Modi's charisma..I feel you are only partially correct because undoubtedly it will be a big blow for him if the third front comes or even more if BJP is compelled to form a government without him being the PM....but considering the fact that he is the CM of Gujarat(that too by a huge margin) and that it would really take a miracle for him to lose Gujarat and looking at the kind of person he is he is going to find ways to keep himself in the National and to some extend in the International stage just like he is doing now...So it would be unwise to predict the end of Modi even after a negative result in 2014.
> In politics you never die ..You can always rise from the ashes



you are right but inability of Modi to form govt in 2014 will cut him to size and will severely dent his pan indian image as is being projected now with already divided party supporting him now as there is no other alternative because of pressure of RSS


----------



## [Bregs]

confound thinker said:


> Yes you are right .Third front is only possible with the external support of congress and yes they will do any thing and every thing to keep BJP out.How stable will the third front be is a totally different question.
> Regarding the loss of Modi's charisma..I feel you are only partially correct because undoubtedly it will be a big blow for him if the third front comes or even more if BJP is compelled to form a government without him being the PM....but considering the fact that he is the CM of Gujarat(that too by a huge margin) and that it would really take a miracle for him to lose Gujarat and looking at the kind of person he is he is going to find ways to keep himself in the National and to some extend in the International stage just like he is doing now...So it would be unwise to predict the end of Modi even after a negative result in 2014.
> In politics you never die ..You can always rise from the ashes



you are right but inability of Modi to form govt in 2014 will cut him to size and will severely dent his pan indian image as is being projected now in internet media with already divided party supporting him now as there is no other alternative because of pressure of RSS


----------



## confound thinker

[Bregs];4875415 said:


> you are right but inability of Modi to form govt in 2014 will cut him to size and will severely dent his pan indian image as is being projected now with already divided party supporting him now as there is no other alternative because of pressure of RSS


It will be a severe blow to him ofcouse but it would not be his end,neither will his charisma be totally meaningless.
and I think that he will continue to enjoy good support from the party as well as RSS cadres but it is possible that within the higher leadership of BJP somebody like sushma may take advantage of this situation and try to force herself to the top..


----------



## confound thinker

Deleted...


----------



## sree45

[Bregs];4875417 said:


> you are right but inability of Modi to form govt in 2014 will cut him to size and will severely dent his pan indian image as is being projected now in internet media with already divided party supporting him now as there is no other alternative because of pressure of RSS



But there is as an another side to it. If the congress supported third front falls in the first 12 months (Very possible due to the various factions and not to forget UPA is the major rival for some of the smaller parties like LDF in kerala, YSRC and TDP in AP, ADMK in TN, BJD in Orissa) 

It will create a even bigger wave for BJP and Modi, as the possibility of a stable govt will drive the people to vote for BJP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jason bourne

[Bregs];4875402 said:


> Congress will make govt. by supporting SP/BSP, Left, DMK, Jagan and JD(U), NCP, Lok Dal, National Conferance. Leth the time come main of these parties led by congress will be to stop Modi and this will happen because non presence of BJP except in Delhi, Rajasthan, MP, Chattisgarh, Gujarat, and to an extent in Karnataka will make regional parties very strong and these parties will be supported by congress



Yes I fear congress will get down to this level .. congress will destroy india thanks to people like you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

& pappu can weep saalaa! 

*Mummy had tears in her eyes in hospital: Pappu Gandhi shares mummy story at rally*

She had tears in her eyes in hospital: Rahul Gandhi shares Sonia story at rally | NDTV.com


----------



## Manvantaratruti

confound thinker said:


> Yes you are right .Third front is only possible with the external support of congress and yes they will do any thing and every thing to keep BJP out.How stable will the third front be is a totally different question.
> Regarding the loss of Modi's charisma..I feel you are only partially correct because undoubtedly it will be a big blow for him if the third front comes or even more if BJP is compelled to form a government without him being the PM....but considering the fact that he is the CM of Gujarat(that too by a huge margin) and that it would really take a miracle for him to lose Gujarat and looking at the kind of person he is he is going to find ways to keep himself in the National and to some extend in the International stage just like he is doing now...So it would be unwise to predict the end of Modi even after a negative result in 2014.
> In politics you never die ..You can always rise from the ashes



Absolute nonsense. Modi has not even started to campaign and we already see such a massive support swinging in favor of Modi. Just imagine the swing when he starts the actual campaign. 

Third front is a myth being propagated by the congress to dilute the Modi wave in the country. BJP will never form the govt. by abandoning Modi, Modi is far to popular and powerful for anyone from BJP to pull a stunt like that. Even Advani has fallen in line and has said Modi is his choice for PM. Except for Nitish, Patnaik and Kashmir no other party is likely to shun BJP once they emerge as the single largest party. Modi's party members either Admire him, Respect him or fear him (his enemies). He has truly united the BJP under his leadership. 

Politics makes the unlikeliest bed fellows and everybody wants a piece of the pie. Modi is just a pre election red herring. After election results, people will be jumping to get into bed with him. 

Modi has fought too hard and too long to let his dreams die or compromise. One thing about Modi is he sticks to his guns and once he takes a stand, no one can make him budge. 

In worst case scenario, when Modi refuses to back down and BJP govt. does not form, he will garner all the sympathy vote in the next election like vajpayee did and will win more convincingly the next time. There is no one in BJP who is even close to Modi is size and charisma.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Meanwhile .... he does not know what Brashtachaar or balatkaar is ....


----------



## Kaniska

[Bregs];4875402 said:


> Congress will make govt. by supporting SP/BSP, Left, DMK, Jagan and JD(U), NCP, Lok Dal, National Conferance. Leth the time come main of these parties led by congress will be to stop Modi and this will happen because non presence of BJP except in Delhi, Rajasthan, MP, Chattisgarh, Gujarat, and to an extent in Karnataka will make regional parties very strong and these parties will be supported by congress



Of course....and in most probability...This is going to happen...But you know what...If Congress does this act...This will start the end of Congress in the Hindi Heart land....Ultimately..people who are opposed to BJP and technically speaking..they should have gone to Congress...But when 3rd front will come to power...Indian election from then onwards..will be fought on the baisis of BJP and Non BJP parties...This in turn strenghten BJP and regional parties at expense of Congress Party...

So in a nutshell ..even i like this idea too.....I am not a great fan of BJP of late....But of course..I donot like to see Pappu becomes my PM too....Anti Congres mindset is more prevalent than Pro BJP mindset...


----------



## Soumitra

Good ad by The Hindu showing the traits of various poiticians


----------



## Soumitra

*Field Sushma as PM candidate, Digvijaya says; you better than Rahul, Sushma replies*

NEW DELHI: Making a strong attack againstNarendra Modi, whom he termed a "megalomaniac psychopath liar", Congressgeneral secretary Digvijaya Singh on Sunday stoked a fresh controversy saying why can BJPnot field a "better leader" like Sushma Swaraj as its prime ministerial candidate. 

Swaraj, however, was quick to dismiss Singh's comments with the retort, "Even I think Digvijaya Singhji is a better candidate than Rahul Gandhi" on 'twitter.com'. 

The BJP leader's response was to a tweet by Singh in which he, while slamming Modi over his remarks that Jawaharlal Nehru did not attend the funeral of Sardar Vallabh Bhai Patel, said "And BJP wants Indian Voters to vote for this Megalomaniac Psychopath Lier (sic)! Couldn't BJP find a better leader? What's wrong with Sushma?" 

This is not the first time that Singh has called for Swaraj to be named BJP's prime ministerial candidate. 

Last year as well, Singh had said it was Swaraj's "right" to be seen as a contender for the Prime Minister's chair. 

"In British Parliament, the leader of opposition is considered the shadow prime minister. If we go by that system, Sushma should be the shadow PM here also. But I was surprised when Sushma declared someone else as the contender for PM ... It is your right Sushmaji," Singh had said. 

Downplaying the Congress leader's comments, Swaraj had said that Singh had an old habit of creating disputes and was doing just that in the circumstances. 

Contradicting Modi's alleged remarks about Nehru not having attended Patel's funeral, Singh cited the autobiography of former Prime Minister Morarji Desai saying it "confirms Nehru and Rajendra Prasad's participation at the funeral in Mumbai". 

"Modi must issue a public apology! Feku at his best," he said in a tweet, which also had a link to the autobiography of Desai. 

Singh was referring to a statement reportedly made by Modi in Udaipur that Nehru had not attended India's first home minister, Sardar Patel's, funeral.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...Rahul-Sushma-replies/articleshow/24779627.cms


----------



## JanjaWeed

^^^ Instead of offering unsolicited advise to others, Dogvijay should rather worry about his own party's campaign & blunders they are committing. Or else they will have no where to go other than escaping velocity to jupitor come 2014, lol..


----------



## sree45

The Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) has strengthened its stranglehold over Chhattisgarh and pushed the Congress out of the power game. The party is on an upswing and will win 61-71 seats in the 91-member Assembly, pushing the Congress to a distant second with only 16-24 seats, according to the pre-poll survey conducted by Centre for the Study of Developing Societies (CSDS) for CNN-IBN and The Week. 
The survey shows that the Congress is a big loser as the party had won 38 seats in the 2008 elections, while the BJP's score was 49. The Bahujan Samaj Party may get 0-2 seats while smaller parties are likely to have a tally of 1-5 seats. 

Propelled by a 6 percentage point increase in its vote share, the BJP is all set to decimate the Congress, which is facing the prospects of a 7 percentage point drop in its share. In the 2008 Assembly elections the BJP got 40.3 per cent of the votes but in October 2013 the party has the support of 46 per cent, while the Congress has slumped to 32 per cent from 38.6 per cent in the last polls. 







In more good news for Chief Minister Raman Singh, pro-incumbency is the state is almost as high as 2008. Then, 51 per cent of the voters wanted to give the state government another chance, and now it is 47 per cent. Over two-thirds (66 per cent) are satisfied with the BJP government's performance, a fall of 6 points from the 2008 level. Governance, development work and food security are the main reasons cited by those who are satisfied with the Raman Singh government. 

The food security law of Chhattisgarh government has benefitted many, with 80 per cent saying they receive 35 kg food grain per month at highly subsidised rates, while among the BPL households the figure is as high as 93. 

Satisfaction with Raman Singh's performance as Chief Minister also continues to be very high with 69 per cent backing him. Singh remains the most preferred choice for CM, particularly among the upper castes, leading Congress leader Ajit Jogi by almost 18 percentage points . 

Factionalism in Congress was also a part of the problems. More people agree than disagree with the statement that the Congress has not given Ajit Jogi the respect he deserves, and this sentiment is stronger among the traditional supporters of the party. In the event of the Congress coming to power, most want Jogi as the chief minister. 

While voters see no difference between the Congress and BJP when it comes to corruption, the latter is viewed as being much better for development and for tackling Naxalism. 

*How Chhattisgarh is likely to vote* 

North Chhattisgarh (34 seats) will see a good contest between the BJP and Congress. While the BJP is ahead, the Congress is not too far behind. 

But the BJP is ahead of the Congress in Central Chhattisgarh (43 seats) and South Chhattisgarh (13 seats). In the Naxalism-affected areas, too, the BJP leads the Congress, while in the other regions the ruling party is way ahead of its rival. 

Read more at: http://ibnlive.in.com/news/prepoll-...eats/431048-37-64.html?utm_source=ref_article

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sree45

Madhya Pradesh is witnessing a Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) wave and is all set to vote in the Shivraj Singh Chouhan government for the third consecutive term according to a pre-poll survey conducted by Centre for the Study of Developing Societies (CSDS) for CNN-IBN and The Week. The survey, which interviewed 2,870 persons between October 13 and 20 in 140 locations in 35 constituencies, reveals that the BJP has gained in strength in the past five years with the electorate giving a thumbs up to Chief Minister Shivraj Singh Chouhan. While the BJP is likely to secure 148-160 seats, Congress will win 52-62, and the Bahujan Samaj Party, 3-7. And 10-18 seats will go to other smaller parties and independents in the 230-member Assembly. In the last five years Madhya Pradesh has turned into a BJP bastion with the party widening its lead over the Congress. In the 2008 Assembly elections, the BJP secured 37.6 per cent of the votes but now it is the preferred party of 44 per cent of the electorate, which is a significant jump of 6 percentage points. While the Congress is also likely to increase its vote share from 32.4 per cent in 2008 to 33 now, the huge gap of 11 percentage points means that the BJP is miles ahead of its rival. 






Even though the BJP voters are a little less sure than Congress voters about their preference, pro-incumbency is nearly as high as it was in 2008, giving Chouhan a huge advantage. Almost 53 per cent of the voters are in favour of the Chouhan government (56 in 2008) while only 20 per cent say that it should not get another chance (24 per cent in 2008). 

The pro-incumbency wave is explained by the fact that satisfaction with the BJP government remains very high. It is 72 per cent in October 2013, only slightly down 76 per cent during the 2008 elections 

Chouhan's performance as the Chief Minister is also rated very highly. He gets the support of 78 per cent of those surveyed, which is just three percentage points lower than in 2008. 

Good governance and development, better roads, and improved power supply are the top three reasons for the vote in favour of Chouhan. He has a 24 percentage point lead over his much younger rival Jyotiraditya Scindia of the Congress. Even among first-time voters Chouhan is the preferred choice. 

But Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi has replaced Chouhan as the top choice for the prime minister's post, whereas in July it was the Madhya Pradesh Chief Minister who had been more popular. 
*
How the regions will vote:* 
Except Mahakoshal (49 seats) where the Congress has recovered and is ahead of the BJP, the latter is ahead of its rivals in all other regions of the state. In Chambal (34 seats) there is a close race between the BJP and the Congress with the BSP too in the fray is some seats. In Vindhya Pradesh (56 seats) the BJP has maintained a fair lead over the Congress while in Malwa North (63 seats) the former is way ahead of its rivals. Malwa Tribal (28 seats) will see a close fight and even though the BJP is ahead, the Congress is not far behind. 

As for caste equations, the BJP is the preferred choice of Brahmins, Rajputs, other upper castes and Yadavs. Among the other backward castes both the BJP and Congress are gaining at the expense of other parties, but the former is slightly ahead. Among the Scheduled Castes, the stock of the Congress has declined and the BJP has taken the lead. The Congress has slipped but still leads BJP among Scheduled Tribes. For Muslim voters the Congress is still the top choice, but the BJP has managed to make inroads. 

BJP is also perceived more positively than Congress; despite not being in power in the state, the Congress is viewed as a more corrupt party than the BJP. 

Read more at: http://ibnlive.in.com/news/prepoll-...eats/431055-3-236.html?utm_source=ref_article

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

BJP has messed up its chances in Delhi.. What a shame... The infighting has already cost them 3 terms. They will have to wait for 5 more years now..


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> BJP has messed up its chances in Delhi.. What a shame... The infighting has already cost them 3 terms. They will have to wait for 5 more years now..



Your can directly blame Advani and Sushma Swaraj for creating such a situation. 

Of course the media will be quick to blame Narendra Modi for this defeat. LOL. You can bet your bottom rupee on that.


----------



## Jason bourne

jha said:


> BJP has messed up its chances in Delhi.. What a shame... The infighting has already cost them 3 terms. They will have to wait for 5 more years now..





jha said:


> BJP has messed up its chances in Delhi.. What a shame... The infighting has already cost them 3 terms. They will have to wait for 5 more years now..



Kyun kya hua delhi me ?


----------



## jha

Jason bourne said:


> Kyun kya hua delhi me ?



Not gonna get majority if intense campaigning does not start. AAP is seriously denting BJP's vote bank. I have seen some of my own relatives turning towards AAP as BJP is still not able to get its message through.


----------



## Manvantaratruti

jha said:


> Not gonna get majority if intense campaigning does not start. AAP is seriously denting BJP's vote bank. I have seen some of my own relatives turning towards AAP as BJP is still not able to get its message through.



That is right. The media (with necessary congress encouragement) is pro AAP and Anti BJP so they will do their best to defeat BJP. In urban centers, Media plays a much larger role.

That is also the congress game plan. They know they cannot win Delhi, the second best thing for them is to dilute BJP in Delhi and claim moral victory. That is where the whole thing is heading.


----------



## Hafizzz

*Delhi elections: Over 3,000 public complaints of defacement*
http://newshopper.sulekha.com/delhi...lic-complaints-of-defacement_news_1688409.htm

New Delhi, Oct 30 (IANS) With the Delhi elections over a month away, posters and graffiti by political parties and their supporters have begun cropping up on public property and civic infrastructure - in violation of the law. The state election commission has so far received over 3,000 complaints of defacement since the model code of conduct came into effect Oct 5 and now will employ flying squads to check the menace. 

"We have received 3,052 complaints of defacement of public property so far," a Delhi state election commission official told IANS.


The putting up of posters or writing on walls goes against the Delhi Prevention of Defacement of Property Act, 2007. The act carries a fine of Rs.50,000 or one year imprisonment. But no one has been arrested so far.


"We get complaints of posters, pamphlets and wall writings defacing roadside walls, school walls, flyovers, and other public areas. These are not just limited to crowded areas like Kashmere Gate and Paharganj, but also in areas like ITO, Civil Lines and even outside government offices," said the official.


He felt the situation would "prevail for a while and when the election date nears the party workers will abstain from indulging in such activities."


Elections to the 70-seat Delhi assembly will be held Dec 4.


"Our effort is to protect monuments and public places from defacement in all the 70 constituencies," the official added.


"In order to keep vigil over such violations we have constituted a group of three flying squads, one executive magistrate, one supervisor of municipal corporation of Delhi, four policemen and one video grapher in all the 70 constituencies. They keep patrolling the area to locate any defacement," he said.


"All the nine district election officers in Delhi have been ordered to submit day-to-day status reports of such violations so that it comes to our notice and we take action," the official added.


According to another official, most of the complaints have been registered on receiving complaints from people of different constituencies.


"To make the entire initiative inclusive, the people have been asked to take pictures of the posters, banners and wall writings and register a complaint at the district election office," Ankur Garg, the chief nodal officer, told IANS.


He said the work of electoral officials at the district level is vital. "They are the ones who need to work at ground zero to tackle the problems," he said.


Manish Verma, senior divisional magistrate (Elections), southwest district, said election officials are also keeping vigil at night, as workers of political parties take advantage of the darkness to put up their posters and graffiti.


"We have interacted with political parties, imparting to them proper understanding of the model code of conduct and the rules they have to follow," Verma added.


He said political parties agree to the provisions of the model code of conduct, but their workers continue to deface property in their constituencies.


"In such situations we are left with no option but to take strict action against such candidates," Verma told IANS.


Damodar Singh Meena, sub-divisional magistrate (Elections) south district, said though defacement of property carries a fine of Rs.50,000 or one year imprisonment, hardly any of the offenders are punished.


"If it is to act as a deterrent strict action should be taken in all the over 3,000 cases reported," he added


----------



## [Bregs]

This is a very common sight in India to deface public property even without elections


----------



## Hafizzz

[Bregs] said:


> This is a very common sight in India to deface public property even without elections



That is terrible !


----------



## Soumitra



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajatashatru

Icewolf said:


> Secular only in law...
> In Indians public view, India is not secular...
> 
> If BJP were allowed majoirty in Parliament then they would make India a declared Hindu state, which would coincide with the average Indian's thinking as well


And you can say that because you have conducted a large scale survey to know what average Indians think and because BJP sends you all details of what they are gonna do if they are allowed a majority in parliament? Is it?


----------

